# Modelling YSL Tribute Sandals



## letucche

Hi girls,

I think the YSL Tribute sandals are designwise one of most beautiful and coolest shoes available. You can find many pics with celebs wearing them around the internet but I'm really interested how they look for real.

If you have 'me in your collection post pics of modelling them here!


----------



## elmel

i would love to know too! not that i can afford tem, but they are so cool looking!
bump!


----------



## letucche

elmel said:


> i would love to know too! not that i can afford tem, but they are so cool looking!
> bump!



Cool! A fellow YSL tribute lover!! 

Go for it, ladies!


----------



## lilmissjenna

i wish i had a modeling pic because then that would mean i owned them!  i actually wasn't a huge fan of the sandals but i tried them on saturday and fell in love. so comfy and sexy, though if i can ever afford a pair of tributes i'll probably buy the pumps


----------



## sumnboutme

i can post pics tonight...they are the most comfy heels I own...i think that says a lot...


----------



## Pishi

I have that pair in red!  =)  I also have them in patent blue, and they are both fantastic.  I will try and post some modeling picts.


----------



## sfgirl67

great thread because these are next on my list I love them!


----------



## jsc6

i have the turquoise suede ones, they are absolutely fab! and might i add super comfy! i'll try to post a picture a little later on


----------



## sfgirl67

are the more comfortable than the tribute pumps?


----------



## chantal

I would love a pair but they look hard to walk in. I must try some on. My other fear is being too tall I am already 5'8!


----------



## annaspanna33

sfgirl67 said:


> are the more comfortable than the tribute pumps?



I found them to be much more comfortable, and easier to walk in.


----------



## sfgirl67

^thanks!


----------



## letucche

sumnboutme said:


> i can post pics tonight...they are the most comfy heels I own...i think that says a lot...





Pishi said:


> I have that pair in red! =) I also have them in patent blue, and they are both fantastic. I will try and post some modeling picts.



First, major grats for owning them girls! Can't wait to see them!!  It would be especially interesting to see them from different angles (straight front, straight back...) since on the red carpet pics you always see them from an isometric top down perspective where the design details aren't noticeable.

I think they're a design masterpiece. Elegant, sexy and cool. That's rather hard to combine in just ONE shoe. But they succeeded.

Lauren Conrad wore a blue pair on "The Hills" with some skinny dark pair of jeans once, the most stunnig outfit ever!!


----------



## lvpiggy

here's a couple of pix i took when i first purchased the black suede tributes w/gold trim:


----------



## letucche

Aweeeeeesome! I consider this a brilliant start for this thread! Tkanks a lot lvpiggy!


----------



## uab*mom

ohhhhhhhhh, GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

since it was mentioned that shots from different angles would be helpful, i thought i'd post these as well, though they're not "modelling" photos per se:


----------



## plumaplomb

WOW!!!!!!! they look beautiful on you!! glad to hear that they are comfortable.


----------



## chloe-babe

I love them.
I have two pairs from 2007 so they are the original more enclosed style.
Incredibly easy to walk in


----------



## luxurina

I wnat more pics


----------



## sedds

I love the look of the YSL tribute sandal, especially the red version worn here by Abigail Clancy... the ones worn by Adriana Lima on the red carpet are also stunning


----------



## LVobsessed415

anyone seen these on sale anywhere? I found a pair in pink patent a month or so ago and would love to find one more pair.


----------



## Pishi

I spoke to my SA at YSL in SF and he says the boutiques did not put the Tributes on sale.  Supposedly some of the stores which carried them (Saks, etc) might have put them on sale, as you note above LV.  I have been staying out of the stores right now so I don't have any more info! =)


----------



## sammiekat

Loving all of the pics! 

Sorry to hijack but I was wondering about the sizing on the Tribute sandals-
I wear a size 9.5 or 10 US, 40 in Prada, 40.5 or 41 in CL, 41 in Chanel- would I wear a size 40 in these?


----------



## Pishi

Sammiekat, I find them TTS.  I wear a 38 in general, a 38 in YSLs in general, and a 38 in the Tributes.  I myself am half a size smaller in Prada.  So, I always take a 37.5 in Prada and 38 in YSL


----------



## plumaplomb

saw them on sale at cusp, not in my size though!!


----------



## chantal

They are so hot, I want a pair!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Couldn't find any modeling pics on my computer, but I do have these


----------



## Elsie87

Great, now I want a pair...

Gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Gorgeous, LVPiggy and LadyLouboutin!!!


----------



## letucche

Wow! Thanks a lot everbody! Think I started something good here, the YSL tribute sandals really seem to be a matter of interest!

Keep going, can't wait to see your YSL tributes!! They really deserve to be shown!


----------



## letucche

Thank you very much as well following my request for closeup shots from the front and back, girls! I'm mainly interested in seeing if those shoes make beautiful feet especially T
for the toes and heels! I really appreciate your efforts!

So I'm staying in France this week and I can't wait to see where this thread has gone when I'm back. So keep modelling those gorgeous shoes and posting the pics, thanks a lot in advance for your work and supporting this thread!!


----------



## sammiekat

Pishi said:


> Sammiekat, I find them TTS. I wear a 38 in general, a 38 in YSLs in general, and a 38 in the Tributes. I myself am half a size smaller in Prada. So, I always take a 37.5 in Prada and 38 in YSL


 
Thanks Pishi! Appreciate your input. I think I am probably going to go w/a size 40 if I decide to get a pair. 

I am looking at a pair of them in black patent. My husband thinks they are crazy ugly but I love them. I think if he saw them on my foot he'd like them lol! 

They look great on everyone and are so chic with skinny jeans worn casually!


----------



## goodmornin

FYI I think the size on these varies a bit.

I am personally a 37.5 -38
I am 38 in CLs
but I also have a pair of black patent tributes in 39 which fit me PERFECTLY!

I thought I'd ordered a size too large but when it came home, they fit really well. When I tried the 37.5, my toes squished out the front a bit. With the 39, the width of the shoe feels the same, but the toes and heel have slightly more breathing space.

They're also really comfortable! I can wear mine walking the entire day!


----------



## sumnboutme

i'm a US 7 and both 37 and 37.5 fit me fine.


----------



## Pishi

Okay...I may be something of a photo-idiot.  What's the best way to pose a shoe picture?  Leaving the camera on the floor in an elevated position on a timer?  And how do people add watermarks to photos and make them teensy-tiny for posting?  I'd love to post picts, just not sure how it's best done!  =)  Anyone have a ref thread somewhere they can send me?


----------



## lvpiggy

goodmornin said:


> FYI I think the size on these varies a bit.
> 
> I am personally a 37.5 -38
> I am 38 in CLs
> but I also have a pair of black patent tributes in 39 which fit me PERFECTLY!
> 
> I thought I'd ordered a size too large but when it came home, they fit really well. When I tried the 37.5, my toes squished out the front a bit. With the 39, the width of the shoe feels the same, but the toes and heel have slightly more breathing space.
> 
> They're also really comfortable! I can wear mine walking the entire day!


 
hello darling - you're back!


----------



## I-shop

oooohhh i love the red and nude tribute...now i want one..or maybe both


----------



## jsc6

no modeling pictures at the moment but i do have this picture


----------



## sedds

Elizabeth Banks wearing a pair on the red carpet


----------



## flowergirl2

Okay, so how much are these shoes??? Just wondering.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

flowergirl2 said:


> Okay, so how much are these shoes??? Just wondering.



I paid 790 minus tax for my cracked gold pair, but I remember some one saying the new price would be 995.00 not quite sure. The other pairs are 760.00 currently according to the Saks website.


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


> no modeling pictures at the moment but i do have this picture



Great pair jsc6! 

Gorgeous color scheme! Can't wait to see them in action!


----------



## Lyra

Oh I LOVE the Tributes.

Here are pics of my sandals.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

All you ladies look *gorgeous* in these shoes!   I definitely want a pair!


----------



## MissPR08

beautiful shoes ladies!
here's a pic of mine (old pic)...


----------



## I-shop

If I wear mostly 37.5 for CL, 38 only for Decollete and 37 for pigalle. What size should I wear for this sandal?


----------



## letucche

MissPR08 said:


> beautiful shoes ladies!
> here's a pic of mine (old pic)...



Wow! What a cool pair, MissPR08! I love the color!  Thanks for the pic! 

Is it possible to make some more esp. straight from the front and back?


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thanks!! i love the color too. one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## MissPR08

I-shop said:


> If I wear mostly 37.5 for CL, 38 only for Decollete and 37 for pigalle. What size should I wear for this sandal?



these are 38.5.. i also wear the same size in all designer shoes even CL..
umm, do you have other YSL you can compare to.?


----------



## Elsie87

*MissPR08*, those Tributes look fabulous on you!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thanks *ELSIE87*!!


----------



## letucche

The whole YSL line is designwise outstanding, especially the Tribute Sandals but the Tributes, the TaBoos... as well! It's a shame that there's no sticky "Show your YSLs!" thread like in the CL forum, isn't it?!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Yes it is. That would be great!


----------



## letucche

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ Yes it is. That would be great!



Yeah! Stand up for YSL!


----------



## snowwhite

These are the hottest sandals EVER!  Thanks for sharing the great (and drool-worthy ) pics!


----------



## sedds

some more drool-worthy YSL pics, pics featuring the equally drool-worthy Rose McGowan


----------



## MissPR08

^^ those are beautiful!!!


----------



## I-shop

MissPR08 said:


> these are 38.5.. i also wear the same size in all designer shoes even CL..
> umm, do you have other YSL you can compare to.?


 
Yes, I have the YSL wedges, its size 36.5. I think I could 37. If 37.5 there will be a space on the heels area.what do you think?


----------



## kuromi-chan

I-shop - your sizing sounds like mine.  i tried the tribute in 37, and it fit perfectly.  and surprisingly, even though they're sooo high, they're super comfy and easy to walk in!  HTH!


----------



## letucche

@ sedds

Great pics, thank you!


----------



## plumaplomb

i love rose's pedi - anyone know what color that is? perfect for spring!!


----------



## MissPR08

I-shop said:


> Yes, I have the YSL wedges, its size 36.5. I think I could 37. If 37.5 there will be a space on the heels area.what do you think?



 sounds like the 37 is your best bet! 

good luck.. post pic when you get them!


----------



## peachiesncream

how do these shoe fit generally?


----------



## lovemysavior

My favorite YSL shoe yet so out of my price range .  Maybe one day huh?


----------



## Veelyn

These shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

peachiesncream said:


> how do these shoe fit generally?



in my opinion very comfortable.! I love mine!


----------



## evilvietgirl

ARG I'm so FRUSTRATED right now! I bought what I THOUGHT were YSL Tribute Heels. But when I came back home and checked online they weren't quite right.... Mines look exactly like the normal tributes (same material style ect) exept there's no T-strap and instead of just an ankle strap, it's a d orsay + ankle strap. Plus the whole heel is suede (instead of inside being painted) and the platform is lower than the tributes. Can anyone ID this shoe for me? Are they real? I hope I'm not a victim of Switch and Bait :O


----------



## Elsie87

^^It think this is the lower heel version. I saw a pair (the red ones) at the boutique a while ago and they didn't have the T-strap either.


----------



## flower71

i'd love a pair too!! but those heels...if u aren't used to heels, won't it be too tricky??
Maybe i should go for the lower heels...thanks for the thread


----------



## MissPR08

*evil* there real. i saw them at the boutique a while ago. In red. i tried them on but i was more into the higher heel. 
i like them in black! Are you going to keep them? there hot!


----------



## Elsie87

*Evil*, check out *Lyra's *pics on page 3 of this thread: hers also have a lower heel and no T-strap!


----------



## evilvietgirl

Elsie- Nope, they still aren't the same. Wrong platform, wrong strap.....

Sorry for hijacking the thread, I kinda panicked when I got home. I made my own separate thread, so just kindly ignore the post that I made above ^^


----------



## Elsie87

^^ My bad!

Good luck at sorting this out!


----------



## letucche

MissPR08 said:


> i like them in black!





Agree! They're cool in black, I like the patent version! But I love dark blue, red and nude too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I LOVE the tributes... so comfy!   I hope to add a pair in camel leather soon.   I bought a pair of these gorgeous fuchsia patent YSLs... I *think* they are a version of the Tributes (or the SA was $hitting me haha), but I'm really not sure.   Either way, I just love them!! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733


----------



## sfgirl67

congrats those are tdf!!!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you!   I'll post pics once I receive them!


----------



## sfgirl67

yes please do, they are on my list of have to haves! enjoy them


----------



## MissPR08

fieryfashionist said:


> I LOVE the tributes... so comfy!   I hope to add a pair in camel leather soon.   I bought a pair of these gorgeous fuchsia patent YSLs... I *think* they are a version of the Tributes (or the SA was $hitting me haha), but I'm really not sure.   Either way, I just love them!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733



congrats!! those are beautiful!!


----------



## letucche

Congrats! They're great! 

Can't wait for the pics! Love the color, really looking forward how it looks!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I just got a pair of the tribute sandals in cracked petwer (i need to check the box for the color). It was a color exclusive to the boutiques.

They were $790 pre tax. I typically wear a US 8.5 or 9 and a 39 in these fit perfectly.

I will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## fivespice

Wow, I didn't know they came in cracked pewter.  The cracked gold ones pictured earlier in the thread are gorgeous, so I'm sure yours are too.  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fivespice said:


> Wow, I didn't know they came in cracked pewter. The cracked gold ones pictured earlier in the thread are gorgeous, so I'm sure yours are too. Can't wait to see them!


 
It is a color exclusive to the boutiques. I'm not sure when they got them in though ... I didn't ask.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sfgirl67

me too!


----------



## letucche

sfgirl67 said:


> me too!



Can't wait!!! 

@sfgirl67, lvpiggy and all you lucky YSL owners

Can you provide some more pics from your YSLs? Would appreciate it so much! Especially some from the straight front and back. I'm looking so desperate for some pics like these because I'd really like to know how the material is shaped when they are dressed and if they make "beautiful feet"! Thank you some much in advance!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Thanks so much for helping me with the sizing, ladies -   *lvpiggy*, *LadyLouboutin08*, *annaspanna33*, *MissPR08*, *Lyra*, *Pishi* &* jsc6*!    You guys are awesome!  *I absolutely love these babes! * I found them to be TTS.  I'm a True US 7 & I bought the 37.  They fit me perfectly!   

*letucche*, I think these are such beautiful shoes, especially the design!  They look super sexy on!  I'll try to take some modeling pics from different angles when I have a chance!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ congrats those are amazing!!  

I love the color combo black and gold!!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ congrats those are amazing!!
> 
> I love the color combo black and gold!!!



Thanks, I so  these shoes!


----------



## letucche

Sinful Indulgences said:


> *letucche*, I think these are such beautiful shoes, especially the design!  They look super sexy on!  I'll try to take some modeling pics from different angles when I have a chance!



Great congrats, sinful! They are outstanding! Thank you so much for thinking of me!  Thanks so much in advance for your efforts too!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

letucche said:


> Great congrats, sinful! They are outstanding! Thank you so much for thinking of me!  Thanks so much in advance for your efforts too!



I should thank "*you*"!  It's because of this thread that I bought the Tributes. I used to think they are too high for me.  Then I saw how beautiful everyone looks in their Tributes, I decided I must get a pair!  Thank you!


----------



## letucche

Sinful Indulgences said:


> I should thank "*you*"!  It's because of this thread that I bought the Tributes. I used to think they are too high for me.  Then I saw how beautiful everyone looks in their Tributes, I decided I must get a pair!  Thank you!



You're so welcome! So glad to hear that you're happy with your pair! 

I think the models of the Tribute line are fantastic designpieces and YSL deserves all the attention they're getting for them!


So let's honor these cool shoes and keep this thread going, folks!


----------



## Elsie87

*Sinful*, those are sooo amazing! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

*letucche*, great thread, will definitely keep it going! 

*Elsie87*, thanks a bunch, they are my favorites!


----------



## Zophie

Here are mine.  They are the shorter version.  I can't believe I bought these in 2007.  Time flies!  I love the higher version sandal that is out now but I don't know if I'd wear them enough to buy them.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ *Zophie* HOT !!! i like those. I remember when i tried to get those an it was futile. there so sexy!


----------



## letucche

Sinful Indulgences said:


> *letucche*, great thread, will definitely keep it going!



Great that you like it!  Thanks for your support again!


----------



## letucche

Zophie said:


> Here are mine.  They are the shorter version.  I can't believe I bought these in 2007.



They're cool and of timeless beauty, Zophie! Thank you for posting!  Like to see some more pics though!


----------



## jsc6

*sinful indulgences:* i love these, so hott!! glad to help you out girl, post some modeling pics when you get a chance


----------



## sfgirl67

ok, mine aren't the tribute sandals but this might help keep thread going.


----------



## letucche

sfgirl67 said:


> ok, mine aren't the tribute sandals but this might help keep thread going.



I have no words for how well you did these shots, sfgirl67! These are exactly the kind of pics I'm looking for and I opened this thread up for! Perfection! I think they perfectliy serve as examples for perfect modelling pics!



Thank you so much for your work and congrats on these hot YSLs (love this model too)!


----------



## sfgirl67

letucche said:


> I have no words for how well you did these shots, sfgirl67! These are exactly the kind of pics I'm looking for and I opened this thread up for! Perfection! I think they perfectliy serve as examples for perfect modelling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your work and congrats on these hot YSLs (love this model too)!


  ah thanks!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^Love those sfgirl. 

The gold looks so pretty on Elizabeth Banks. These shoes are so hot!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

jsc6 said:


> *sinful indulgences:* i love these, so hott!! glad to help you out girl, post some modeling pics when you get a chance



Will do, thanks so much for helping me out! 

*sfgirl67*, they look great on you!


----------



## MissPR08

sfgirl67 said:


> ok, mine aren't the tribute sandals but this might help keep thread going.



  thanks the eye candy!


----------



## letucche

MissPR08 said:


> thanks the eye candy!



Agree so much! 

Still can't believe how cool those pics are!  They're art!!!


----------



## sfgirl67

so i need more ysl's to photograph, you know for art. hmmm i wonder if hubby would by that?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

What a great thread.  I love all of the different Tribute styles, not just the sandals.  Thanks for posting, ladies!


----------



## letucche

sfgirl67 said:


> so i need more ysl's to photograph, you know for art. hmmm i wonder if hubby would by that?





Yeah, for sure! Can't wait, you should definately go for it!


----------



## letucche

Chi town Chanel said:


> What a great thread.



Glad you like and enjoy it! 



Chi town Chanel said:


> I love all of the different Tribute styles, not just the sandals.



Totally agree, love all the others too! Pics of all other models are welcome as well for sure!

Show 'em off, ladies!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

adding my pictures:

Tribute Sandals in Volcano


----------



## nakedmosher2of3




----------



## Sinful Indulgences

*naked*, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## sfgirl67

those are TDF! I need those!


----------



## Pishi

What an awesome color!


----------



## laurayuki

Naked I LOVE THOSE SHOES!!! TDF!


----------



## fivespice

Naked those are absolutely stunning, and they look GORGEOUS on you!!  I love the color!


----------



## MissPR08

*naked* the color is absolutely stunning..!! congrats!!


----------



## guccigirl2000

naked I LOVE that color!


----------



## meggyg8r

So all you ladies who have experience with the Tribute sandals... I know you all say they are comfy but I'm skeptical because how comfy can a sandal that high be?  I desperately want to get a pair when I go to Vegas this month but I worry that I really won't be able to walk in them much.  Can you explain how they feel a little?  Are they more comfortable than your other high heeled shoes?  I've never been able to try a pair on so I haven't been able to find all this out for myself.  Any advice or info would be much appreciated


----------



## M_Butterfly

naked this color is fantatic. They look great on you. I am so jealous!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> So all you ladies who have experience with the Tribute sandals... I know you all say they are comfy but I'm skeptical because how comfy can a sandal that high be? I desperately want to get a pair when I go to Vegas this month but I worry that I really won't be able to walk in them much. Can you explain how they feel a little? Are they more comfortable than your other high heeled shoes? I've never been able to try a pair on so I haven't been able to find all this out for myself. Any advice or info would be much appreciated


 
They are my most comfortable heel aside from my 85mm ron rons


----------



## annaspanna33

meggyg8r said:


> So all you ladies who have experience with the Tribute sandals... I know you all say they are comfy but I'm skeptical because how comfy can a sandal that high be?  I desperately want to get a pair when I go to Vegas this month but I worry that I really won't be able to walk in them much.  Can you explain how they feel a little?  Are they more comfortable than your other high heeled shoes?  I've never been able to try a pair on so I haven't been able to find all this out for myself.  Any advice or info would be much appreciated



They're so comfy because of the large platform...the pitch of the shoe isn't that steep so it doesn't feel like you're wearing such high heels. You know how wedges are really comfortable and give you the height - they're a bit like that (but don't feel quite so chunky!!). I can honestly say, of all the high heeled shoes I own, these are the comfiest (and hottest) by far!!! 
They're pretty easy to walk in, I think all the straps make them feel really secure. Hope this helps


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *naked* and *anna*! 

anna, that explanation is fantastic. I see what you're saying about the pitch and platform!  I'm excited now.. I hope I can find some in Vegas. I've been saving some money to buy 1 pair of shoes there and I've been going back and forth between these and a new pair of CLs.. but I already have some CLs and no YSLs so I think I'd like these more


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i agree with the girls. there very comfortable because of the platform. 
*Meggyg8r* hope you find them when you go to vegas. I know when i go shoe shopping i visit a shoe boutique in the Wynn (can't remember the name) they have the hottest shoes all in one store.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ i agree with the girls. there very comfortable because of the platform.
> *Meggyg8r* hope you find them when you go to vegas. I know when i go shoe shopping i visit a shoe boutique in the Wynn (can't remember the name) they have the hottest shoes all in one store.


 
Shoe In?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

nakedmosher2of3 said:


>


 

Fab!


----------



## MissPR08

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shoe In?



um, is it by the LV store? is been 9 months since i been there.


----------



## .pursefiend.

now here's a different question...does anyone have these shoes *but do not have a natural arch in their feet*? thats the problem i have...my feet are as flat as the floor and some shoes really hurt me. but i have some miss sixty boots with a 4.5 inch heel with like a inch platform and those aren't so bad....but i wanna wear heels so bad


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> now here's a different question...does anyone have these shoes *but do not have a natural arch in their feet*? thats the problem i have...*my feet are as flat as the floor and some shoes really hurt me.* but i have some miss sixty boots with a 4.5 inch heel with like a inch platform and those aren't so bad....but i wanna wear heels so bad


 

Me too! This is why I can't wear any type of flat shoe.


----------



## .pursefiend.

only flat shoes i can wear and they not lean are tory burch shoes. 

but i wanna wear heels and be tall!


----------



## meggyg8r

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ i agree with the girls. there very comfortable because of the platform.
> *Meggyg8r* hope you find them when you go to vegas. I know when i go shoe shopping i visit a shoe boutique in the Wynn (can't remember the name) they have the hottest shoes all in one store.


 
Awesome!!!  I will be sure to check that out.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shoe In?


 
Shoe In is the store inside the Wynn in Las Vegas that carries Christian Louboutin, YSL, Nicholas Kirkwood and others.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ that's it. i couldn't remember the name. i love love that store.


----------



## meggyg8r

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shoe In is the store inside the Wynn in Las Vegas that carries Christian Louboutin, YSL, Nicholas Kirkwood and others.


 
Perfect.  NK is the other brand of shoe I wanted to check out!  I see lots of hours spent at the Wynn in my near future...


----------



## Elsie87

*Nakedmosher*, those are incredible! Congrats!


----------



## candyny

Naked, Those look fabulous on you.  Can you tell us now they run size wise?  Thanks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> only flat shoes i can wear and they not lean are tory burch shoes.
> 
> but i wanna wear heels and be tall!


 
I guess i'm the opposite because my feet don't hurt in heels but I can only wear certain flats or my feet will hurt so bad at the bottom its awful


----------



## LVobsessed415

Question, how big of a difference between a 5.5 and 6? Normally I wear a 6 but I found a 5.5 on final sale. I can't try on a 5.5 as its out of state, do you think it fit?


----------



## annaspanna33

I bought true to size. At first they fit like they were made for my feet, but the leather does stretch out a little bit so I think I could have got away with sizing half down. I say give it a try unless you have particularly wide feet etc!


----------



## thimp

Just bought a pair. Love them! Very comfy, and this coming from someone who can only wear flats!


----------



## sfgirl67

i couldn't take it! i got a pair, what do you think if the color, i tried the cracked gold bit it was a bit flashy for me.


----------



## sfgirl67

thimp said:


> Just bought a pair. Love them! Very comfy, and this coming from someone who can only wear flats!


gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I did not even think about the satin stretching out.  In that case 5.5 might be tight to start but should loosen up a bit. thanks so much


----------



## sfgirl67

satin, they have them in satin?


----------



## thimp

sfgirl67 said:


> i couldn't take it! i got a pair, what do you think if the color, i tried the cracked gold bit it was a bit flashy for me.



How lovely! I was debating about that very same pair!


----------



## LVobsessed415

the ones I am looking at looks like a satin or suede finish


----------



## sfgirl67

cute


----------



## laurayuki

*NAKED* and *LVPIGGY*! u guys enabled me.. i got two pairs today! >.< LOL i think i'm going on a shoe diet soon.. still at work but will post pictures tonight


----------



## thimp

*Naked*, I so love your pair! May I ask where you purchased them? TIA.


----------



## laurayuki

So here are the pictures.. I got both Deep Red and Volcano  

The leather on volcano gives a bit more than the deep red.. so i dunno if i should size 1/2 down.. how do you feel in them *naked*? do u feel like it's gonna stretch later?  i'm so excited!!

















Red with flash 





Red no flash.. it's a bit deeper than lipstick red


----------



## sfgirl67

those are beautiful! i noticed more give with the cracked gold so I am interested to hear the answer congrats on your new purchases!!!!!!!!  I am now wondering if I got the right color: (


----------



## laurayuki

So i tried them on with the full length Dr. Shole's padding and they fit perfectly and more comfortable ! i think that's what i'm going to do... since the length is exactly right in 36 for me


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

*laurayuki*, love the Volcano!  They both look fantastic on you!


----------



## MissPR08

*laurayuki*,  they look great on you. love the color choices! we have the same pair


----------



## MissPR08

thimp said:


> Just bought a pair. Love them! Very comfy, and this coming from someone who can only wear flats!


 HOT!


----------



## MissPR08

*sfgirl67* i love the color. we are shoe twins!!!


----------



## laurayuki

hehehe thanks guys... my bf tought i was nuts... i haven't told him how much they were yet HAHAHA...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laurayuki said:


> hehehe thanks guys... my bf tought i was nuts... i haven't told him how much they were yet HAHAHA...


 
They are gorgeous on you *SHOE TWIN!!! *

I couldn't size down ... even though they are big in the ankles on me (I have tiny ones) If i would have sized down my heel would be off the end 

Don't you just love the color of the volcano?!!


----------



## laurayuki

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They are gorgeous on you *SHOE TWIN!!! *
> 
> I couldn't size down ... even though they are big in the ankles on me (I have tiny ones) If i would have sized down my heel would be off the end
> 
> Don't you just love the color of the volcano?!!


 
Hehehe i know!  Well i bought my from the 57th street boutique and they were able to punch more holes for me on the Volcano. u should try to ask them to do it (in a nearby boutique) they do it right away  They say that if it stretches more in the future u can get more holes punched 

Yeah i def think this is the right size now... wearing Dr. Shole in the Volcano makes me feel like I'm walking on air..
Now i just got to get the steps down.. ( not use to walking on a high platform LOL )


----------



## laurayuki

sfgirl67 said:


> those are beautiful! i noticed more give with the cracked gold so I am interested to hear the answer congrats on your new purchases!!!!!!!! I am now wondering if I got the right color: (


 
I like the gold a lot too  i have some gold tone shoes though so that's why i went with the other color.. but i think for the summer with a little tan Gold would look great!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

OMG the cracked volcano color is gorgeous.
laurayuki: would it be possible to post a pic of the inserts you purchased. I wear a 36 as well and have tried a few inserts but all of mine you can see when I am wearing.  I would like to find one that can't be seen when wearing the tributes.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Is $645 a good price to pay for a pair of tributes, black with gold trim? They are final sale so I want to check before I pay.


----------



## laurayuki

^ yeah LVobsessed i think 645 is a pretty good deal considering the trimmed ones are hard to find these days  

I use this from Dr. Scholl's they are pretty discret


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

LVobsessed415 said:


> Is $645 a good price to pay for a pair of tributes, black with gold trim? They are final sale so I want to check before I pay.



That's a darn good price, the Black & Gold are extremely hard to find at that price!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I went ahead and bought them. Little worried they are 5.5 and I normally wear a 6.  Will post pics when they arrived.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Congrats, *LV*!  I think you'll be fine.  The shoes are made of suede, it'll give a little.  Also, if the shoes are too big, it's much harder to walk in, especially with this height.  Post some modeling pics when they arrive!


----------



## Elsie87

*Laurayuki*, those are stunning! Congrats!

BTW, I love your nail polish!


----------



## Elsie87

LVobsessed415 said:


> I went ahead and bought them. Little worried they are 5.5 and I normally wear a 6. Will post pics when they arrived.


 
Congrats! 

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## MissPR08

^^  me too.  *LVobsessed415* sounds like your are getting a good deal! congrats!


----------



## letucche

I stayed out of town a few days again and when I returned last night I was stunned what a bunch of awesome pics this thread has got once again!

Wow girls, thank you all for your work and cvongrats on those fabolous pictures! Can't wait to see more! 

*laurayuki*, especially the red version took my breath! Stunning shoes, stunning pics!  More!!! 
*
nakedmosher2of3*, stunning color on your YSLs, thank you for the perfect cameraangles! 

*thimp*, I simply love your classic black patent version, I'd be stunned by some more pics! 

*sfgirl67*, awesome pictures again, didn't expect less from you!  Great work, keep it up! Would love to see your sandals from the perfect angles you showed the other Tributes!!

You simply blew me away, ladies! Thanks a lot again and keep it up! I love this thread!


----------



## letucche

laurayuki said:


> Red no flash.. it's a bit deeper than lipstick red



*laurayuki*, how's YSLs official designation of this red color?


----------



## laurayuki

letucche said:


> *laurayuki*, how's YSLs official designation of this red color?


 
I think it's called Deep red on their website


----------



## pchan2802

I really  these YSL tribute sandals but I don't know where I can get them.Anyone help?TIA!


----------



## candypants1100

those are unbelievable!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they had them at saks but they are long gone now ... ebay is your best bet


----------



## LVobsessed415

I received my tributes, will post pics tonight.


----------



## sfgirl67

LVobsessed415 said:


> I received my tributes, will post pics tonight.



yeah!


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> So here are the pictures.. I got both Deep Red and Volcano
> 
> The leather on volcano gives a bit more than the deep red.. so i dunno if i should size 1/2 down.. how do you feel in them *naked*? do u feel like it's gonna stretch later?  i'm so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red no flash.. it's a bit deeper than lipstick red


 

*ahem ahem* WHY did these not come thru in my email at any point ms panda?!?    piggy only got blurry blackberry photos


----------



## peach.

WOW. I'm having shoegasm here! 

Is there such thing as white Tribute with gold trim?


----------



## MissPR08

^^that would be a nice combo


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> *ahem ahem* WHY did these not come thru in my email at any point ms panda?!?  piggy only got blurry blackberry photos


 
LOL coz i thought you would check tpf! Alright i'll send an email alart next time LOL i  u piggy


----------



## candyny

I ordered the luggage and received dark curio.  I bel. it's the same as sfgirl and Misspro8.  Any opinions on this color?  I love the patent but have many patents and wanted something different.  Not sure if I should return and get luggage.  Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## sfgirl67

is there a color difference between dark curio and luggage? i have dark curio and i was in the same mind set as you. i have patent and wanted something different. I LOVED the volcano color but wasn't sure I would get much use. The are tdf!  I like the pair i have as  they can be worn with a lot and I have no brown sandals. Good luck and post pics when you decide. : )


----------



## candyny

sfg, just browsing the ysl and various dept store sites.  I'm now realizing that the dark cuio is luggage.  I guess I'm feeling like you...loving the volcano that naked has, the patent always calls my name, but wanted something different.  You're right..they can be worn w/ alot...they actually look good w/ black pants, too.  I think I'm gonna "live dangerously" lol...and keep them.  Are you gonna get the camel?  Me so want too.


----------



## sfgirl67

i was going the get the camel patent but in person they look a little yellow. i am very very pale so it won't work for me. If I were to buy anymore, I would buy gold or volcano, they were gorgeous.
and congrats on you new shoes!


----------



## candyny

I'm a whiteout, too, so I guess I'll think of the black patent tribute or blue-grey studded sandal if I go for another one.


----------



## leothelnss

love this thread, can't wait to afford a pair!


----------



## **shoelover**

MissPR08 said:


> thanks the eye candy!



does any body know what heal height these are?...tia


----------



## **shoelover**

sfgirl67 said:


> ok, mine aren't the tribute sandals but this might help keep thread going.



heel height?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sorry I don't have a measuring tape with me currently but I believe the heel is 5 1/2" tall


----------



## sfgirl67

4 inch according to ysl.com, they meausre from inside the heel i think.


----------



## jsc6




----------



## Alyana

lovee those.


----------



## **shoelover**

am i right to say that they also come in a 5" heel? or am i just getting confused.


----------



## sfgirl67

i am not sure i will measure mine because they are high


----------



## MissPR08

jsc6 said:


>



nice, love the gold trimming!


----------



## MissPR08

**shoelover** said:


> am i right to say that they also come in a 5" heel? or am i just getting confused.



i thought 5" too


----------



## sfgirl67

ok i measured mine, i bought the taller version (of what they had at the boutique) and it measures 5.5 " on the outside of the heel and a little over 4 on the inside, hope that helps. if there is a taller version of mine I know i wouldn't be able to walk in them. I tried the trib too pumps and could not walk well. but they looked great.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ can u please tell me what the box states the heel as? i asked the sa and she told me 110cm or is it mm i seriously can't remember....plus i feel she was trying to force me to getting them when they where too small for me. thank you so much for your help.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

My box says tribute 105 sandal


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


>



*jsc6, *gorgeous pair! They look perfect on you! Can't wait to see more!

*all posters,* I love how far this thread has come and thank you all for posting those great pictures! Can't wait to see more! YSL Tributes rock!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

letucche said:


> *jsc6, *gorgeous pair! They look perfect on you! Can't wait to see more!
> 
> *all posters,* I love how far this thread has come and thank you all for posting those great pictures! Can't wait to see more! YSL Tributes rock!!!


 
when are you getting a pair???


----------



## .pursefiend.

i want a pair but that heel intimidates me to no end lmao


----------



## suetje

Are these sandals true to size? 
I have seen ashley olsen with these shoes. There is some space at her toes.
DO you think that looks better than when the toes pull out or fit just good?


----------



## sfgirl67

my box says 105 too. I like space at the toes like ashley olsen.  I had a gf who wore small shoes and had major toe over hang and it freaked me out.  I sized half a size for ysl tributes. I like the space. But look at *jsc6, hers look fabulous.  *

pursefiend- don't be to intimidated, the front platform really helps. I am a sahm who lives in flip flops and I can manage these without practice.


----------



## aeross

**shoelover** said:


> ^^ can u please tell me what the box states the heel as? i asked the sa and she told me 110cm or is it mm i seriously can't remember....plus i feel she was trying to force me to getting them when they where too small for me. thank you so much for your help.


 
Hiya Shoe'

The box of Tribs states the height after the platform is deducted

Ie, my boots are 85mm. They are 110mm heel and 25mm platform at the front

There are no higher heel in Tribs than Sara or sfgirl. Vee's Trib Too's also say 105. They are physically ALOT higher than that. It's just the way YSL record them

HTH !


----------



## sfgirl67

aeross said:


> Hiya Shoe'
> 
> The box of Tribs states the height after the platform is deducted
> 
> Ie, my boots are 85mm. They are 110mm heel and 25mm platform at the front
> 
> There are no higher heel in Tribs than Sara or sfgirl. Vee's Trib Too's also say 105. They are physically ALOT higher than that. It's just the way YSL record them
> 
> HTH !


 
thanks for clearing that up


----------



## sfgirl67

here's min, i leave space at the toes


----------



## sara999

not sandals but i'm so excited!!


----------



## sfgirl67

Yeah Sara!!!!! they are beautiful on you!!!!! congrats they are breath taking!


----------



## suetje

sfgirl67 said:


> here's min, i leave space at the toes



Hi thank you for your photo. They look great on you! I also prefer some space at the toes.. maybe 1/2 size up. 
Whats your size and whats size are the shoes?


----------



## sfgirl67

yeah i could fit into a nine but my toes were dead even with the edge, so i went with 9.5


----------



## letucche

sfgirl67 said:


> here's min, i leave space at the toes



*sfgirl67*, I think there's no need to say it again but you're shots are nothing but perfect!  Thank you so much! Keep it up!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Lettuce* - When are you getting a pair???


----------



## annaspanna33

Yeah *Lettuche*, when will we see your piccies?

And *Sara*, those shoes are so god damn sexy!!


----------



## sfgirl67

hope this is ok to post, there is no nudity but i spy tributes


----------



## MissPR08

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Lettuce* - When are you getting a pair???



I was thinking the same thing *lettuce*?


----------



## MissPR08

*sara *I love that style,  stunning shoe

*SFGirl67* we r shoe twins.  congrats they look amazing on you. BTW i like your polish!


----------



## sfgirl67

yeah shoe twins!
thanks you are doll!


----------



## sara999

i've gotta say - my tributes are the most COMFORTABLE heels i have EVER owned!!! when i go back to my loub's it is almost as if the heel is placed too far underneath my heel (as if there isn't enoguh support around the back of my heel) and that they are not as comfortable or as balanced as my YSL. they are truly trek everywhere shoes!


----------



## sfgirl67

i agree i was surprised how comfy they are b/c hey don't look it.


----------



## **shoelover**

Sara you look one hot sexy gal!......I so need to rent them out from yah!


----------



## **shoelover**

Thanks ladies for your input and making me see that there is no 5" heel in YSL.


----------



## ilovehandbags03

good lord! how can these darn sexy high heeled shoes be so comfy to use..I want one so bad but so afraid I'd fall flat if I try to walk with it..yikes..

but ladies...u rock 'em well..keep it comin'


----------



## letucche

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Lettuce* - When are you getting a pair???



Hey ladies, hope you didn't get me wrong in the first place! I'm a (male) fashioncreative with a designoriented interest in YSLs products! 

But believe me, if I was a girl I'd buy at least four pairs (black patent sandals, red leather sandals, dark blue patent sandals, black patent pumps) withinin a minute!  But I'm quite sure I'll be able to convince my girlfriend (she's one hardcore Jimmy Choo fangirl) to get those with a little help from those truly fabolous pictures in this thread! And when we get to this point, I hope to convince her of taking some modelling pics for you girls as well! 

Thanks for the great postings again, I love how far this thread has come and I hope it will keep going!


----------



## sfgirl67

what a great gift for her i kid, well we want pics if she changes her mind!  my hubby feels the same way you do, he LOVES ysl!




letucche said:


> Hey ladies, hope you didn't get me wrong in the first place! I'm a (male) fashioncreative with a designoriented interest in YSLs products!
> 
> But believe me, if I was a girl I'd buy at least four pairs (black patent sandals, red leather sandals, dark blue patent sandals, black patent pumps) withinin a minute!  But I'm quite sure I'll be able to convince my girlfriend (she's one hardcore Jimmy Choo fangirl) to get those with a little help from those truly fabolous pictures in this thread! And when we get to this point, I hope to convince her of taking some modelling pics for you girls as well!
> 
> Thanks for the great postings again, I love how far this thread has come and I hope it will keep going!


----------



## letucche

sfgirl67 said:


> well we want pics if she changes her mind!



I'm in good mood about that! You gave me some real good arguments for the YSL tributes in this thread!


----------



## annaspanna33

OK, so just ordered the Tribute pumps and in my impatience I got out my sandals to play - thought it was about time I contributed to this thread! Sorry for the rubbish quality, took them on my Blackberry. 
I seriously have a new found respect for all you ladies who manage to take great photos modelling your shoes - so difficult!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ congrats, they look great on you!


----------



## candyny

Annaspanna, They look great on you.  I have the same color and love them.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Annaspanna*- those Tributes look great on you!


----------



## sfgirl67

gorgeous sandals which color are they? i think we are shoe twins! you look great!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *Anna*!!!  I sooooo want a pair of Tribute sandals.... so badly!


----------



## annaspanna33

Thanks ladies! I do  them! Just wish the English weather would warm up a bit so I could actually wear them somewhere!!

*Sfgirl* - these are like the luggage colour I think? Yay we are shoe twins!!!!

And *meggyg8r* - you need these in your life! Definitely won't regret it!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

keri hilson wearing tributes


----------



## letucche

annaspanna33 said:


> Sorry for the rubbish quality, took them on my Blackberry.
> I seriously have a new found respect for all you ladies who manage to take great photos modelling your shoes - so difficult!!


*
annaspanna33, *don't worry! It's only your Blackberrys cam that lacks quality not your modelling skills! You did some cool posing! 

Grats on those nice shoes, they look so good on you!


----------



## sfgirl67

yeah great color!! sending you warm weather vibes so you can rock those beautiful shoes!


----------



## annaspanna33




----------



## sfgirl67

shameless bump...


----------



## yourhighness

I got those early 2007 from Hong Kong, first I thought I ll wear them only in bedroom, cause they look like stripper shoes a bit but oh no, I have been parting-dancing on those heels many times, they are so comfortable, even more after few drinks


----------



## sfgirl67

yourhighness said:


> I got those early 2007 from Hong Kong, first I thought I ll wear them only in bedroom, cause they look like stripper shoes a bit but oh no, I have been parting-dancing on those heels many times, they are so comfortable, even more after few drinks



those are beautiful!!!!! i love the color.


----------



## letucche

yourhighness said:


> cause they look like stripper shoes a bit



Don't think so, they're totally classic!  Love the color and the slingback-version!  Grats! Hope to see some more pictures of 'em soon!


----------



## MissPR08

yourhighness said:


> I got those early 2007 from Hong Kong, first I thought I ll wear them only in bedroom, cause they look like stripper shoes a bit but oh no, I have been parting-dancing on those heels many times, they are so comfortable, even more after few drinks



I love the singback style.  an the color is TDF!


----------



## yourhighness

I didnt meant to insult YSL! Few years ago I didnt know about fashionable shoes so much I was real shoe virgin and when my boyfriend bought these for me, first picture in my mind was stripper shoes. I wont put here pic of stripper shoes, I assume u get the pic what  Iam talkin aboutI have no idea who came first, YSL tribute or stripper shoes and who cares! When I wear these shoes I get looks from boys and girls, LOVE YSL! They are real attention catchers and they make u feel fab, u even forgot that u are wearing highest heels ever/ in my closet/.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Yourhighness*, i am utterly in love with your YSL's! Really beautiful. 

Does anyone know they style name of these?


----------



## yourhighness

savvysgirl said:


> *Yourhighness*, i am utterly in love with your YSL's! Really beautiful.
> 
> Does anyone know they style name of these?


 
Thanks!

TRIBUTE 105 SLING
SHINE CALF/KID MOON
Violet black & W.Ivo 

box description

I got these 2007 spring in Hong Kong.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you honey. They are just so pretty and they look fab on you.

Must keep my eyes peeled for a pair!!


----------



## sfgirl67

yourhighness said:


> I didnt meant to insult YSL! Few years ago I didnt know about fashionable shoes so much I was real shoe virgin and when my boyfriend bought these for me, first picture in my mind was stripper shoes. I wont put here pic of stripper shoes, I assume u get the pic what  Iam talkin aboutI have no idea who came first, YSL tribute or stripper shoes and who cares! When I wear these shoes I get looks from boys and girls, LOVE YSL! They are real attention catchers and they make u feel fab, u even forgot that u are wearing highest heels ever/ in my closet/.



no offense taken, just wanted to tell how fab they are so you wear them and post pics Thanks for sharing, i love 'em!


----------



## jsc6

i just bought these ysl tribute platform slingbacks on saturday ..

http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/edysltributeslingback.jpg

i'll post modeling pics a bit later


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yourhighness said:


> I got those early 2007 from Hong Kong, first I thought I ll wear them only in bedroom, cause they look like stripper shoes a bit but oh no, I have been parting-dancing on those heels many times, they are so comfortable, even more after few drinks


 

Very nice! I love the color.


----------



## MissPR08

jsc6 said:


> i just bought these ysl tribute platform slingbacks on saturday ..
> 
> http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/edysltributeslingback.jpg
> 
> i'll post modeling pics a bit later



oh those are hot!  i can't wait to see modeling pics.!!


----------



## sfgirl67

jsc6 said:


> i just bought these ysl tribute platform slingbacks on saturday ..
> 
> http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/edysltributeslingback.jpg
> 
> i'll post modeling pics a bit later




i have been eyeing those are as easy to walk in as the sandals?


----------



## sfgirl67

has anyone had to have more holes punched in the ankle strap? mine seem loose. are they supposed to feel loose or more snug?


----------



## msJenna

I want


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


> i just bought these ysl tribute platform slingbacks on saturday



Wow! Never seen this one so far!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## jsc6

sfgirl67: i feel that mine are a bit loose in the ankle strap as well.  When i bought them at nordstrom they said that they could punch holes in for me, but i left in such a rush that i completely forgot about it.  now i am debating on bringing them in to get one more hole punched in.


----------



## sfgirl67

jsc6 said:


> sfgirl67: i feel that mine are a bit loose in the ankle strap as well.  When i bought them at nordstrom they said that they could punch holes in for me, but i left in such a rush that i completely forgot about it.  now i am debating on bringing them in to get one more hole punched in.


  thanks, i was thinking htey should feel more snug to help me walk easier.  ysl has to send them back in order to do it.


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies, I didn't know where else to go to post this  

Does anyone know where I can find a pair of YSL "Lauren" Mary Janes?  I had a pair ready to purchase from NM and when I tried to pay it said the item was sold out!  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat200900cat200902


----------



## sfgirl67

peachi521 said:


> Hi ladies, I didn't know where else to go to post this
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a pair of YSL "Lauren" Mary Janes?  I had a pair ready to purchase from NM and when I tried to pay it said the item was sold out!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat200900cat200902




Oh I haven't those since they went on sale, i will keep a look out for you.


----------



## peachi521

sfgirl67 said:


> Oh I haven't those since they went on sale, i will keep a look out for you.




Thanks!   They were $200 this morning (with the 25% off) at NM... I am so mad that I wasn't fast enough!!


----------



## Drdolphin

I saw the black at Nordstrom a couple of weeks ago.  You might want to call and check to see if they still have them.  I got the nude color (I think it is called blush), but that was a few months ago.


----------



## LVobsessed415

what a great price, can't bet $200, wish I new sonner


----------



## jsc6

today i picked up a pair of black patent tributes! it's my second pair


----------



## dbeth

jsc6 said:


> today i picked up a pair of black patent tributes! it's my second pair


 

Nice!!!! Love the black!


----------



## msled

love them!!! such a perfect shoe!!
i just bought a pair here in waikiki's boutique and will post photos as soon as i get home!
keep 'em coming, ladies!
they're hot!


----------



## sfgirl67

gorgeous!


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


> today i picked up a pair of black patent tributes! it's my second pair



Grats jsc6! 

If I had to pick one style of a pair of tributes, it would be this one! They look absolutely stunning! Can't wait a minute to see as many modelling pics as possible!


----------



## jsc6

letucche:  be careful what you wish for, i might flood this thread with pictures haha .. will post modeling pictures VERY soon


----------



## peachi521

LVobsessed415 said:


> what a great price, can't bet $200, wish I new sonner



Well here's your chance if you wear a 37.5!  

New in Box, YSL Mary Jane Platform Pumps, size 37.5, BIN $245.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180343321377

With cashback they are only *$214*.  I was going to *BIN* these beauties but I'm nervous about getting a 37.5 since I've never tried them on... I'd rather be on the safe side and get a 38.


----------



## suetje

peachi521 said:


> Well here's your chance if you wear a 37.5!
> 
> New in Box, YSL Mary Jane Platform Pumps, size 37.5, BIN $245.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180343321377
> 
> With cashback they are only *$214*.  I was going to *BIN* these beauties but I'm nervous about getting a 37.5 since I've never tried them on... I'd rather be on the safe side and get a 38.



does they fit tts?


----------



## peachi521

suetje said:


> does they fit tts?



No idea... my tts = US 7.5 but my friend has these shoes and said she had to size up 1/2 a size...


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


> be careful what you wish for, i might flood this thread with pictures haha .. will post modeling pictures VERY soon



*jsc6*, don't scare me!! 

Let's be serious, that's what this thread is made for!  Can't wait!


----------



## meggyg8r

peachi521 said:


> No idea... my tts = US 7.5 but my friend has these shoes and said she had to size up 1/2 a size...


 
I think they run pretty small, the seller said the insole measurement is 8 5/8" and I am a US 7.5 and my feet are definitely over 9".  Granted I think the measured a little incorrectly as I would guess these should be over 9" but you never know.


----------



## jsc6




----------



## annaspanna33

Hottt!


----------



## meggyg8r

loving those *jsc*!!


----------



## jsc6

*annaspanna33 & meggyg8r:* thanks ladies! i'll post a few more of my other shoes a bit later!


----------



## sfgirl67

love them! you look fab!


----------



## annaspanna33

Girls, what are our thoughts on wearing the luggage coloured sandals with tights? 
I'm dying to wear mine out but it's just too cold right now...


----------



## jsc6

i think it's fine to wear them with tights, even i've seen some people wear socks with them.  At first i thought socks were strange but actually its super cute


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


> At first i thought socks were strange but actually its super cute



Everything's a question of who you combine things! I like the socks-look! 

Looking forward for some more pics! Would be great if you could add some straight from the front / back pics of both models! Maybe best without socks so we can see how those babies shape the feet! 

Grats again, jsc6, two stunning pairs!


----------



## **shoelover**

looking hot jsc6!


----------



## aeross

Morning ladies

I got these on ebay last weekend. They arrived yesterday. I LOVE them !, excuse the messy desk !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay they are here! I love them Aeross!!

and did I mention yet how cute your new Avatar is?!?!?!??!


----------



## aeross

^^ Thank you !

Shaun is turning into a little celebrity eh ? You should see the footstool I have, It's Shaun stood up gazing with his eyes

Freaked the cat out when she met upon it on her first night in the flat LOL


----------



## meggyg8r

*Aeross* those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## aeross

Thanks Meggy

I got such a deal on them too. I think they must have been the last store pair but a little exotic cream and they're good to go 

I'm a sucker for a coloured sole too so the burgundy sole won me over on them lol


----------



## jsc6

letucche as you requested


----------



## jsc6

Tribute Sandal Patent Black





Tribute Sandal Turquoise Suede





Tribute Ankle Bootie Patent Black (and my favorite )





Tribute Mid Calf Boot Patent Black


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^I love them all especially the patent black! the heels looks dangerous to walk in though Im going to have to practice


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I was just looking through this thread again ... I want those grey tribtoo slingbacks!! 

That's it .. I'm wearing my tributes tomorrow for sure!


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


> letucche as you requested



*jsc6, *perfection! You didn't promise too much!  Thank you so much for your efforts! And again congrats, beautiful shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

*jsc* you have such a great collection!  I especially love the turquoise suede.. that color is absolutely TDF!


----------



## MissPR08

*JSC6* I loooove every single one! you wear them well.! congrats!


----------



## msohm

I'm thinking about getting the mid calf boot.. I'm pretty petite though and my husband is scared it might overwhelm me. What do you think? And how comfy are they?

-5 ft and too skinny!


----------



## jsc6

*ihalhaiha:*  i'm about 5"2 and i love them.  All my of my YSL shoes are SUPER comfy .. shockingly but i assure you, that you will love them


----------



## ci7h2ino4

jsc6 said:


> Tribute Sandal Patent Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute Sandal Turquoise Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute Ankle Bootie Patent Black (and my favorite )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute Mid Calf Boot Patent Black


 
Amazing... these fit you SO perfectly.  I am very jealous.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I got these beauties a while back, but never got around to posting pics!  I still have to take pics of my Fuchsia patent sandals!  

Luggage Tributes!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*jsc6* - Wow, you have an amazing collection!!   I especially love the Tributes! 

* aeross *- What a fabulous ebay score!   Congrats!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

*jsc6*, lovely collection!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Soooo, I went to YSL today...and picked up....

  My 1st pair!!!   

Big thanks to naked & laura for their beautiful pictures, which had me sold on the Vulcano color!


----------



## ci7h2ino4

I admire everyone that wears these shoes.  My feet are too long to fit in them properly (even when i get a bigger size - then the straps dont fit).

They look so perfect on you.  I just love these shoes!!!!!!!!!  Vulcano color is great.



kuromi-chan said:


> Soooo, I went to YSL today...and picked up....
> 
> My 1st pair!!!
> 
> Big thanks to naked & laura for their beautiful pictures, which had me sold on the Vulcano color!


----------



## jjensen

kuromi-chan said:


> Soooo, I went to YSL today...and picked up....



Congrats! These are TDF!!! Do you mind me asking where you found them?


----------



## MissPR08

kuromi-chan said:


> Soooo, I went to YSL today...and picked up....
> 
> My 1st pair!!!
> 
> Big thanks to naked & laura for their beautiful pictures, which had me sold on the Vulcano color!



congrats, they look great on you!!!!


----------



## absolutanne

I am eyeing on getting the leather Cognac color tributes..they are so comfy! I have the black patent platform slingback Tributes from 2007 which i still wear alot even to work. The platform absorbs most of the impact day-to-day which is why these are more comfortable than my Louboutin decolletes.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*ci7, jjen, MissPR*!

I went back to YSL today and picked up another pair!  

So I'm thinking "Vulcano" is not the color name of the one I got yesterday, as the box for my 2nd pair also says Vulcano.  I think it must refer to the texture of the leather?  (Crackled?)  

I think the color name for yesterday's pair is "Canna Fucile", and this one below (the gold crackled) is "Sahara".  I  them both!


----------



## JRed

Beautiful, kuromi!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*kuromi* those are both absolutely TDF... I love both colors!!!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

This thread is dangerous...I have been lurking and now I am soooo itching for a pair!!

Do you guys think the Patent Sand/Nude colour this season is pretty? Does anyone have this colour and can share a pic?
Or should I go for the Cognac? Is this colour easy to wear?

Sorry for the many questions...!

*Kuromi*, you look stunning in both!! CONGRATS on scoring....!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Accessorize*me said:


> *This thread is dangerous...I have been lurking and now I am soooo itching for a pair!!*
> 
> Do you guys think the Patent Sand/Nude colour this season is pretty? Does anyone have this colour and can share a pic?
> Or should I go for the Cognac? Is this colour easy to wear?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions...!
> 
> *Kuromi*, you look stunning in both!! CONGRATS on scoring....!


 

haha me too! and yes Kuromi those are hott!


----------



## sfgirl67

Accessorize*me said:


> This thread is dangerous...I have been lurking and now I am soooo itching for a pair!!
> 
> Do you guys think the Patent Sand/Nude colour this season is pretty? Does anyone have this colour and can share a pic?
> Or should I go for the Cognac? Is this colour easy to wear?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions...!
> 
> *Kuromi*, you look stunning in both!! CONGRATS on scoring....!




i think you have to try the color on, i wanted them until i tried them on and they looked yellow against my super pale skin.  So i got luggage. I love them, super wearable!
*
kuromi-chan*_ you look amazing! i am so drooling on my keyboard! I am lusting for the gold pair, congrats!


----------



## Accessorize*me

sfgirl67 said:


> i think you have to try the color on, i wanted them until i tried them on and they looked yellow against my super pale skin. So i got luggage. I love them, super wearable!


 
Thanks for your reply *sfgirl67*! I did try them on, they didn't look yellow, but they kinda blended in a bit too well with my skin, so much so that I have no idea what to wear them with...! 

I have other patent 'nude' shoes, and they were very wearable, but they had a pinkish hue to them so they still had some "colour"....These Tributes felt quite naked on....!

Luggage sounds lovely too...! Ah...Decisions!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Kuromi*: Lucky girl! You have 2 gorgeous pairs of Tributes!!! Congrats! 

Gosh, I so want a pair...  :girlwhack:


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Jred, meggy, Accessorize, Faith, sfgirl, Elsie*! for your lovely comments!

Accessorize - I highly recommend getting a pair!  I would love a nude patent one too!

sfgirl - do it!  get the gold!   

Elsie - you need to get one too!  

Everybody needs a pair of Tributes!  :greengrin:


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Ahhh! So hot!!!!!!!!!!!!  THey are the perfect fit for you.  I'm gonna see if I can get the straps resized if I buy them.  You are causing me to spend more money .



kuromi-chan said:


> *ci7, jjen, MissPR*!
> 
> I went back to YSL today and picked up another pair!
> 
> So I'm thinking "Vulcano" is not the color name of the one I got yesterday, as the box for my 2nd pair also says Vulcano. I think it must refer to the texture of the leather? (Crackled?)
> 
> I think the color name for yesterday's pair is "Canna Fucile", and this one below (the gold crackled) is "Sahara". I  them both!


----------



## kuromi-chan

ci7h2ino4 said:


> Ahhh! So hot!!!!!!!!!!!!  THey are the perfect fit for you.  I'm gonna see if I can get the straps resized if I buy them.  *You are causing me to spend more money .*



Thank you!   ^ Haha, glad I can help!    Do it!  You won't regret it!


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies... does anyone have any photos of the YSL Tribute Mary Janes with the shorter heel?  I'm trying to decide if I should hold out for the higher heel or snatch a good bargain on the shorter heel... *4" vs. 6"* right?


----------



## foxycleopatra

kuromi-chan said:


> I think the color name for yesterday's pair is "Canna Fucile", and this one below (the gold crackled) is "Sahara".  I  them both!



LOVE LOVE LOVE this "Sahara" color on you!  I was wondering if this is a continuation of the same "Sahara" color that YSL did last season for the "Tributes".....or if this is a more gold-ish, more metallic version?  In real life (without flash) does this color look like a more _muted_ metallic?....or is it still super shiny?  

Is it the same color as on these Tribute worn by Kate Moss?  I've been trying to pinpoint & track down this particular color below (hopefully it is the Sahara gold?).


----------



## Accessorize*me

OOoOooh...Lovely pics....!!


----------



## luciabugia

Love the Tribute but they are too high for me!  Do they come in lower heels?


----------



## Accessorize*me

luciabugia said:


> Love the Tribute but they are too high for me! Do they come in lower heels?


 
Yes they do, there are 2 heel heights!


----------



## luciabugia

^^ Thanks and that is good news for me!  Do you happen to know how low is the lower height?  I really appreciate it, thanks again!


----------



## annaspanna33

There are some pics of someone modelling the lower height ones earlier in the thread...


----------



## uab*mom

the Kate Moss pics are nice, but her daughter's expression cracks me up!


----------



## nycgirl191

There's a pair of gorgeous black patent t-straps on a gold braided platform for $389 on sale at barneys.com.  How I wish I was a size 8!
http://www.barneys.com/Tribute T-Strap Sandal/151295221,default,pd.html


----------



## letucche

kuromi-chan said:


> Soooo, I went to YSL today...and picked up....



*kuromi-chan*, both pairs are totally stunning! Thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## francyFG

You made me want a pair!!! I'm definitely going to buy them


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations everyone on your gorgeous YSL Tributes! This thread has now started an obsession for me. Actually, it was Sara's amazing pictures of her pumps in the CL London Meet-up that brought me over here. 

I think that I will _start_ with a pair of the tribute sandals in black patent. If my usual CL size is a 35.5, what size do you recommend for the tributes?

My other question is how much they are in the UK? I may be able to get them for less if I purchase from overseas.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Papillon said:


> Congratulations everyone on your gorgeous YSL Tributes! This thread has now started an obsession for me. Actually, it was Sara's amazing pictures of her pumps in the CL London Meet-up that brought me over here.
> 
> I think that I will _start_ with a pair of the tribute sandals in black patent. If my usual CL size is a 35.5, what size do you recommend for the tributes?
> 
> My other question is how much they are in the UK? I may be able to get them for less if I purchase from overseas.
> 
> Any assistance is greatly appreciated!


 
I got my VP size in the Tribute (but I am a bigger size (39))

I can't tell you how much they are in the UK (sorry)


----------



## Papillon

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I got my VP size in the Tribute (but I am a bigger size (39))
> 
> I can't tell you how much they are in the UK (sorry)


 
Thank you for the sizing advice naked! My VP size should work too. 

Ooooh, how I  your avatar!  

If anyone knows what the prices are in the UK please share.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Papillon said:


> Thank you for the sizing advice naked! My VP size should work too.
> 
> Ooooh, how I  your avatar!
> 
> If anyone knows what the prices are in the UK please share.


 
you can pm *aeross* ... she is a lil junky for YSL and lives in the UK


----------



## annaspanna33

If I remember rightly, my tribute sandals were £400 when bought them in early January.


----------



## Ryna

Here are the short ones (no T-strap)


----------



## bagmad73

*Ryna - *love your lower heel tributes. Can I ask how much they are and where did you buy them from? Also, if I can find them in black?
Thanks


----------



## Ryna

Thank you, *bagmad73* 
I've got them from Saks Jandel for $380 (50% off)  Lucky me 
Here's related thread http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/trying-again-ysl-sale-up-to-90-off-439019.html


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks *Ryna* - looks like I am too late! Hopefully I will catch a pair in the next sales.


----------



## luciabugia

Ryna said:


> Here are the short ones (no T-strap)


 
 I want! I want! I want!


----------



## kuromi-chan

foxycleopatra said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this "Sahara" color on you!  I was wondering if this is a continuation of the same "Sahara" color that YSL did last season for the "Tributes".....or if this is a more gold-ish, more metallic version?  In real life (without flash) does this color look like a more _muted_ metallic?....or is it still super shiny?
> 
> Is it the same color as on these Tribute worn by Kate Moss?  I've been trying to pinpoint & track down this particular color below (hopefully it is the Sahara gold?).



Thanks foxy!  Sorry for my suuuper late reply...but hmm...I can't really tell from the Kate Moss pics.  I think mine look darker gold and more metallic than hers.  Here's a pic I took indoor, daytime, no flash...


----------



## luciabugia

*Ryna*, more modelling pictures of your delicious red Tribute please, please, pleaseeee!!!


----------



## labellavita27

they say its 5 1/2 inches. are they hard to walk in?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Mine arn't hard to walk in at all. the platform makes them not as high and the pitch is very easy to handle.


----------



## the_lvlady

The tributes look so HOT! I hope to score one soon. Keep the pics comin!


----------



## kuromi-chan

labellavita27 said:


> they say its 5 1/2 inches. are they hard to walk in?



Not at all!  They are my most comfy pairs of heels!  I highly recommend them!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Ok, so I finally caved and picked up the Nude Patents.....They're so cuuute! 






.





Even the DH loves them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Gorgeous!!!  Modeling pics!


----------



## willwork4shoes

I agree, we need modelling pics!  I think the outfit ideas are endless with such a versatile shoe!


----------



## cammy1

Thirds that, we need modelling pics *Accessorize*me :couch: *it's not like I'm waiting lol!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you for sharing my excitement *meggyg8r, willworkforshoes, cammy1*!!

Made the DH take some modelling pics for me, but I didn't go out today so no outfit pics yet. Hopefully I will get to wear them out tomorrow...!





.


----------



## meggyg8r

oh they look gorgeous!!!!!  The color meshes nicely with your skin tone.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^ita i love that color!


----------



## kuromi-chan

love the nude Accessorize!  They look great on you!


----------



## annaspanna33

Gorgeous as always accessorize!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*meggyg8r*, I was a little worried it would mesh a bit too well initially, but they were easier to wear than I thought!

*FaithHope&LVoe*, THANK YOU!!!

*kuromi-chan*, I was soooo inspired by your Gold pair! SO FAB!

*annaspanna33*, I am extremely tempted by the Luggage colour you have too...Oh no! I hope I don't get _that_ addicted though! Bad for my wallet!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

They look gorgeous on you, *Accessorize*me*!  Love the color!


----------



## willwork4shoes

WoWza!!!  Those look great on you!!!!!  And can I just say, (hopefully without sounding weird), your skin is flawless.  I wish mine was like that.  I have random freckles and usually razor cuts & nicks


----------



## foxycleopatra

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you for sharing my excitement *meggyg8r, willworkforshoes, cammy1*!!
> 
> Made the DH take some modelling pics for me, but I didn't go out today so no outfit pics yet. Hopefully I will get to wear them out tomorrow...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is such a PERFECT color!!  May I ask what the official color name is as marked on the box?  Is this a new SS '09 color?  It looks lighter and closer to nude than the "camel" shade from last season.....and I think I'd prefer this to the camel, if I can find it!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Sinful Indulgences, willwork4shoes, foxycleopatra*, THANK YOU!!!

*willwork4shoes*, ME TOO! I just happen to be having a good week....LOLS!

*foxycleopatra*, these are definitely more towards nude, but the lighting in that room is slightly yellow. IRL, they have more taupe undertones to my eye, but still really close to skin-tone.

On the box it says "Skin Beige", and should be a SS09 colour. The SA said it just came in...
I'll see if I can take better pics in natural light later today.


----------



## jsc6

*Accessorize*me: *i LOVEE the nude patent on you! they are absolutely stunning, now you make me want a pair of nude tribs!


----------



## letucche

Accessorize*me said:


> Ok, so I finally caved and picked up the Nude Patents.....They're so cuuute!



*Accessorize*me, *I'm literally stunned by your new ones! I love the patent nudes!!!  They're so adorable! Congrats on this great purchase and thanks for sharing it with us! 

I'd appreciate every modelling pic you add!! I'm especially interested, like everybody know I think  , in closeup and detailed modelling pics from the straight front, back and side of the shoes! I'd be truly amazed if you could take some like this!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *jsc6*, you got me thinking about the Tribtoo Booties and Grey Tribtoo too!! This thread is dangerous...!

*lettuche*, THANK YOU guys for indulging me! I am very excited about wearing them out....Sure! I have posted the ones from straight front and side so I will try to get some from the back of the shoes today...!


----------



## letucche

Accessorize*me said:


> THANK YOU guys for indulging me! I am very excited about wearing them out....Sure! I have posted the ones from straight front and side so I will try to get some from the back of the shoes today...!



You're so welcome! :okay:

Thanks so much for your efforts with the pictures. If you need some inspiration take a look at the pics *sfgirl67* took. I think she did a perfect job!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-7.html#post9954077


----------



## laurayuki

glad to see so many shoe twins!!!


----------



## sfgirl67

*Accessorize*me*, you look amazing in those shoes! they are tdf on you! I am so jealous right now!! Truly a stunning shoe! congrats on your new ysl's.


----------



## MissPR08

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you for sharing my excitement *meggyg8r, willworkforshoes, cammy1*!!
> 
> Made the DH take some modelling pics for me, but I didn't go out today so no outfit pics yet. Hopefully I will get to wear them out tomorrow...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



They look gorgeous on you!  the color is TDF! congrats!


----------



## mrslaygo

camel tribute pumps.
beautiful!!!!


----------



## the_lvlady

^^ OMG *J *you're killing me! First your birkin, and now this! Wow! Congrats dear!


----------



## sfgirl67

ok the color that *mrslaygo* has, is it the same as *Accessorize*me's pair?
*

mrslaygo, you look amazing!


i think i need more ysl's!!!


----------



## sfgirl67

since you guys are familar with ysl's do these work together?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think they do, both black, right?


----------



## sfgirl67

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I think they do, both black, right?


yes, i thoight so but wanted to double check


----------



## meggyg8r

Yep, then I think they would look really good together!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*sfgirl67*, I think your Tributes will be perfect for that dress!

I can't tell if my shoes are the same colour as *mrslaygo*, the lighting is throwing me off a bit....

Thank you girls for all your lovely compliments!


----------



## annaspanna33

*Sfgirl* - That would be one hot outfit!!


----------



## mrslaygo

Hi SFgirl67,

i checked the box of my shoes it says  camel  dk ( dark camel ).
Thanks sfgirl67


----------



## sfgirl67

thanks ladies


----------



## angelcove

Can someone pls answer if these come in two heel heights?  4 inch & 
5 1/2 in?  thanks


----------



## marbella8

Yes, they do come in 2 heel heights, and I believe the shorter heel is not a t-strap.


----------



## letucche

*mrslaygo, *stunning pic! Gorgeous color! Thank you so much!  Can't wait to see more!!

*MissPR08, *breathtaking! Very nice pictures!  Thank you!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*chuiyl*, cool blog! Cannot wait to see your shoes on you! Post soon!


----------



## chuiyl

Accessorize*me said:


> *chuiyl*, cool blog! Cannot wait to see your shoes on you! Post soon!



Thank you my love  I shall keep everybody posted!


----------



## letucche

Accessorize*me said:


> *chuiyl*, cool blog! Cannot wait to see your shoes on you! Post soon!



*chuiyl,* dito! Thanks for joining us! Cool blog!


----------



## bronzy79

Hi ladies! My tributes arrived this past friday and I love them 

Here's my mini review:

I'm a US 7.5 but went a 1/2 size up (38). The fit/feel is perfect. I think if I went TTS with 37.5, it would be too tight. They are surprisingly comfortable! I wore them for Mother's Day dinner and they make any casual outfit super sexy. The 5.75" (full outer heel measurement) heel seems scary but the 1.5" platform does help ALOT. I just needed to walk around the house a bit and I was good to go  Also, I can see why the straps can be loose for some since I had to use the very last hole.

This is going to be THE summer shoe for me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## guccigal07

guys...I am looking for a YSL tribute sandal in black leather......the t-strap....anyone seen them?? What stores have them?


----------



## fieryfashionist

For the ladies who have the Luggage Tributes or any leather Tribs... have you sprayed/proctected your shoes with anything?  I haven't worn mine out yet and I'm a little scared of damaging the painted leather.   I'd love to know... thanks in advance!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, they are STUNNING!!!     Congrats!!   I almost wish I could swap my Luggage Tributes for these, because they'd be easier to maintain! 




mrslaygo said:


> Hi SFgirl67,
> 
> i checked the box of my shoes it says  camel  dk ( dark camel ).
> Thanks sfgirl67


----------



## bronzy79

fieryfashionist said:


> For the ladies who have the Luggage Tributes or any leather Tribs... have you sprayed/proctected your shoes with anything?  I haven't worn mine out yet and I'm a little scared of damaging the painted leather.   I'd love to know... thanks in advance!!



I've only worn mine once as is, but I'm curious too if there is anything that could protect them. *fieryfashionist*, don't be scared, wear them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

bronzy - they look gorgeous on you!  

Minal - hi!!  i never thought of spraying my Tributes...mines have that crackled metallic finish...i'm worried over time the metallic will rub/wear off.  :s


----------



## regeens

Some Tributes on sale: 
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Shoes/Sandals/P-High%20Heeled%20Tribute%20Platform%20Sandal%20in%20Textured%20Black%20Patent-Leather.aspx

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...ndal in Turquoise Patent -Patent Leather.aspx


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

How does sizing work? TTS or 1/2 up I would love to score some while they are on sale but I'm nervous about sizing please help TIA


----------



## annaspanna33

For me, 100% TTS.


----------



## annaspanna33

fieryfashionist said:


> For the ladies who have the Luggage Tributes or any leather Tribs... have you sprayed/proctected your shoes with anything?  I haven't worn mine out yet and I'm a little scared of damaging the painted leather.   I'd love to know... thanks in advance!!



I didn't even think of doing anything! Hmm, maybe I should?


----------



## sfgirl67

fieryfashionist said:


> For the ladies who have the Luggage Tributes or any leather Tribs... have you sprayed/proctected your shoes with anything?  I haven't worn mine out yet and I'm a little scared of damaging the painted leather.   I'd love to know... thanks in advance!!




I didn't do anything to mine, they are fine. Let me know if you decide to protect them and how it turns out.  Love all the new pics ladies!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Gorgeous *Bronzy79*! I love the Luggage...Wonder if they will still be around next week.


----------



## bronzy79

Thank you *kuromi-chan* and *Accessorize*me*, all you ladies have been a very bad influence but I'm so happy .


----------



## roussel

Do the patent tributes run TTS as well?  I am not sure since patent don't stretch much.  Anyone have pics of the studded sandal?  This one?  Are they as comfy as the tributes?


----------



## annaspanna33

roussel said:


> Do the patent tributes run TTS as well?  I am not sure since patent don't stretch much.  Anyone have pics of the studded sandal?  This one?  Are they as comfy as the tributes?



I'd imagine comfort wise they'd be the same as the classic tribute, as it is just the strapping detail that differs. As the sandals are so open, I haven't found the leather stretching to make much difference to the fit...also, I had some patent trib sandals and got them in the same size as my leather ones - TTS.


----------



## shockboogie

TTS US size? If I'm a 37.5 in Prada and a 38 in CLs - what size do you guys think I should go with with the Tribute sandals and the Tribute Patent Pumps (blue soles)? TIA!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> Do the patent tributes run TTS as well?  I am not sure since patent don't stretch much.  Anyone have pics of the studded sandal?  This one?  Are they as comfy as the tributes?




Just noticed... hi Roussel!!! Nice to bump into you here too! Hehe... You're planning to get some Tributes too ey?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   I have the Luggages Tributes in a 38 and the studded sandals in fushcia, also size 38... so TTS/same size for me.   I haven't worn either pair outside yet (I will soon!!), but from walking around inside, I can say that they are both fairly comfortable, with the Tribute being sligntly more comfy, relatively speaking.   Of course, when I wear them both outside I'll know better!  Which pair do you have your eye on? 



roussel said:


> Do the patent tributes run TTS as well?  I am not sure since patent don't stretch much.  Anyone have pics of the studded sandal?  This one?  Are they as comfy as the tributes?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*annaspanna *- I'm probably being overly paranoid haha, but NYC streets can be really crappy, and I'd like protect my shoes from the sidewalks/cracks, rain, etc.   Maybe I'll go to Target or something and see what they have in the way of spray.   Hmm, I think I have Appleguard and LMB stuff, so I'll see about that too.

*sfgirl* - Hi!  Ohhh, that's great to know!   I'll definitely post here if I decide to spray them with something... hopefully it will go smoothly.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bronzy *- I need to use the last hole in my Tribs too... I think my ankles are very skinny haha.   I think you're right... time to wear them (I haven't been because of the rain, etc.) and enjoy them!   I'm thinking of using some LMB or Appleguard stuff I bought for a Bal bag once before... I'll post here if I do. 

*kuromi* - Hey girl!   I think you're totally fine... the crackled leather is so fabulous, because it's almost like a distressed leather with a metallic finish... I don't think you need to do anything!   I usually always gravitate towards patent shoes, because they are lower maintenance than leather, etc., but not every shoe can be patent haha.


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> Just noticed... hi Roussel!!! Nice to bump into you here too! Hehe... You're planning to get some Tributes too ey?


 
Hey girl!  What are you planning to get?  I've been drooling over the camel patent since I saw them.  I also want the cobalt blue but my funds are running very low...


----------



## roussel

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi there!  I have the Luggages Tributes in a 38 and the studded sandals in fushcia, also size 38... so TTS/same size for me.  I haven't worn either pair outside yet (I will soon!!), but from walking around inside, I can say that they are both fairly comfortable, with the Tribute being sligntly more comfy, relatively speaking.  Of course, when I wear them both outside I'll know better! Which pair do you have your eye on?


 
I want to get that black patent studded one, but I haven't seen too many modeling pics.  You need to show off those pretty sandals!  Do you have modeling pics of your fuschia?


----------



## zramilk

eeeh i literally went through this whole thread with my jaw dropped!!!

I want a pair... Does anyone know where the best place in London is to get these shoes???


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, the black patent is gorgeous! love:  Hmm, I only have a pic I took of them for another thread, here:







I'll try to take a modeling pic as soon as I can!   Maybe some other ladies here have one they can post. 




roussel said:


> I want to get that black patent studded one, but I haven't seen too many modeling pics.  You need to show off those pretty sandals!  Do you have modeling pics of your fuschia?


----------



## Accessorize*me

shockboogie said:


> TTS US size? If I'm a 37.5 in Prada and a 38 in CLs - what size do you guys think I should go with with the Tribute sandals and the Tribute Patent Pumps (blue soles)? TIA!


 
*shockboogie*, I bought my Tribute Sandals the same size as my CLs -36.5, I tend to go half size up for Pradas - 37.
Suggest you get a 38 for your Tribute Sandals. Have not tried the Blue-Sole Patent Pumps though...Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## moshi_moshi

Was thinking about picking up a pair of tributes on sale... in terms of sizing i read that most say they are tts.  One problem, my left foot is slightly larger than the right so for the sandals would it be worse to have them be a little small or a little big?


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations again to everyone who purchased amazing YSLs! 

I have broken down after reading the thread & drooling over pictures a million times. Ordered a pair of the black patent tribute sandals. 

I've been searching everywhere for a pair of the gold/bronze tribute pumps like Butterfly's in my size.  

My first question is do most of you wear the same size in the sandals as you do in the pumps? I know for sure that I am a 35 in the sandals, but can only locate a 35.5 in the pumps. I've had a few people measure the insoles of the 35.5 pumps & they are the exact same length as the 35 sandals. The 35 pumps are slightly shorter. I typically wear a 35.5 in all of my CLs & a 35 in the sandals. Do you think the 35.5 pumps will work? 

A YSL SA just sent me more pictures of what they have available in gold. Out of all these what would you choose? I would prefer not to get the tribute sandals as I am already getting them in black patent. I was already considering the Tribtoo slingback pumps in stone grey (attached picture) if they made it to sale, but don't mind the gold ones shown here. 

Should I stick with the classic tribute pumps in gold/bronze?

I'd love any of your opinions & advice!


----------



## Papillon

moshi_moshi said:


> Was thinking about picking up a pair of tributes on sale... in terms of sizing i read that most say they are tts. One problem, my left foot is slightly larger than the right so for the sandals would it be worse to have them be a little small or a little big?


 
Hi Moshi, 

 In my opinion it's worse to have them a little small. It's better to have a bit more shoe showing/length than toes hanging over.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ Thanks Papillon.... I just don't want them to be too loose (I wasn't even really thinking of overhang actually)... tightness is my problem with closed toe shoes, the right shoe is always a little loose which is why I tend to size down and get the left stretched.  And why I was worried about the sandal... I don't want such a high shoe to be loose on my foot.

As for your bronze question I like the ones butterfly has...IMHO I think the tribute too is proportionally odd (although I really do like that grey color)...but get what you like!


----------



## shockboogie

Accessorize*me said:


> *shockboogie*, I bought my Tribute Sandals the same size as my CLs -36.5, I tend to go half size up for Pradas - 37.
> Suggest you get a 38 for your Tribute Sandals. Have not tried the Blue-Sole Patent Pumps though...Maybe someone else can chime in?




Thanks for your advice! I think 38 would be good for me. And yes, anyone who can help me with the sizing for the Blue-Sole patent pumps, please advice!

TIA!


----------



## Papillon

Thank your for your opinion Moshi  I agree & think that I am going to stick with the pump like Butterfly's. It was my first love. lol

 My left foot is also larger (close to 1/2 size). Have you tried them on or can you get insole measurements & compare them to similar ones you already own? I find measurements most helpful when I am unable to try them on, which is almost always.


----------



## guccigal07

does anyone know where I can get black leather ones? not patent but leather tribute t strap?


----------



## annaspanna33

I think they still have them in the boutiques...


----------



## fieryfashionist

I just wanted to share my excitement... I've been trying to get navy patent Tributes forever (Saks F&F didn't work out and I got screwed before that too ), and I managed to get the last pair in my size at the Vegas boutique (even sweeter than they are on sale for a fabulous price! ) ... I can't wait to get them, yay!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Yay Minal!!    Great score!  Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Hi Ladies,

I have a pair of the red leather tributes on hold in my size... red leather or the blue leather tributes? I wear a lot of black so I didn't think I would get much use out of the blue... 

Should I get them?  I've been wanting a pair of tributes for some time now I just don't know if I will get a lot of use out of the red?

Yay or nay?


----------



## regeens

Get the red ones moshi.  I think they're prettier than the blue.


----------



## guccigal07

Does anyone have a good SA they can recommend for me to store some tributes? preferably on sale?  and in USA


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *regreens*... i'm thinking that i will be upset if i don't get them...i've just never really owned any red shoes... i hope i'll be able to pair stuff with them.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^I red ones are hot! But then again I ordered the blue...sorry not much help


----------



## kuromi-chan

moshi - get the red Tributes!  they look super hot!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, get the red girl!!   I think red looks amazing against black (moreso than blue), and it will pop with other neutral colors like cream, beige, grey (heather, charcoal, etc.), white and whatever else.  Plus, I prefer the navy patent to the painted cobalt.   Red, red, red! 





moshi_moshi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a pair of the red leather tributes on hold in my size... red leather or the blue leather tributes? I wear a lot of black so I didn't think I would get much use out of the blue...
> 
> Should I get them?  I've been wanting a pair of tributes for some time now I just don't know if I will get a lot of use out of the red?
> 
> Yay or nay?


----------



## Accessorize*me

Congrats on your Navy Tributes *Minal*...!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Another vote for Red...!! Gosh, this thread has got me wanting another pair....!


----------



## moshi_moshi

From the photo in the YSL Sale thread (first pick) they look orangey, is it the flash? Has anyone seen these IRL or know if there was more than one red color produced?  The second photo is the ones I am hoping for.


----------



## kml2887

Those in the first photo look like they could possibly be the luggage color.  The red ones are a deep true red.  I would say the second photo is pretty accurate to what the red is IRL.


----------



## moshi_moshi

kml2887 said:


> Those in the first photo look like they could possibly be the luggage color. The red ones are a deep true red. I would say the second photo is pretty accurate to what the red is IRL.


 
i don't think they are the luggage color, she didn't mention having them and the SA said they were a dark red, burgundy color... so I'm guessing the flash has just messed with the color?  did ysl make tribute sandals in an orangey color?  they're final sale so i'm a bit apprehensive about just buying them w/o a better understanding.


----------



## LVobsessed415

any sales on these shoes?  I have two pairs and want a third. Any sightings on sale, please let me know.


----------



## mayen120

LVobsessed415 said:


> any sales on these shoes?  I have two pairs and want a third. Any sightings on sale, please let me know.




yes they are on sale $479


----------



## LVobsessed415

OMG, can I get a phone number to call, recommend any SA?.


----------



## kml2887

moshi_moshi said:


> i don't think they are the luggage color, she didn't mention having them and the SA said they were a dark red, burgundy color... so I'm guessing the flash has just messed with the color? did ysl make tribute sandals in an orangey color? they're final sale so i'm a bit apprehensive about just buying them w/o a better understanding.


 
Hmmm, I don't think there is an orange color, except for the luggage which can sometimes come off as orangey.  
If the SA described them as a dark red, then I say go for it, especially for that price!


----------



## mayen120

i received my blue tributes today  

i'll take some pics later


----------



## LVobsessed415

i was told only blue and red on sale.  should i go for blue patent or leather?
Mayen120 can you post a pic of your blue tributes


----------



## mayen120

here they are


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^those are hot! I love the color!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Mayen - those are gorgeous!!  Now I am definitely conflicted between the red and blue, lol.


----------



## LVobsessed415

gorgeous shade of blue, I am for sure going to go with the leather instead of patent.


----------



## LVobsessed415

I ordered the blue and red tributes. I am so excited they should ship out tomorrow. does anyone have modeling pics of the blue patent? I might be crazy and get that one as well, but need pics to entice me.


----------



## Shainerocks

mayen120 said:


> here they are



I love them!!
I can't wait to get mine.
Thanks to you I was able to score a great deal.


----------



## Papillon

SA Recs:

Two that I have spoken with & were very nice!

Michael at the Madison boutique in NYC 212-988-3821

Heidi at the South Coast Plaza boutique in Costa Mesa, CA 714-429-0101

Hope this helps.

Mayen120 - Your blue sandals are gorgeous! The colour is amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^^^Congrats! I ordered the same ones! Mine should be here on monday...


----------



## moshi_moshi

Ordered my red ones, they should be here Monday!  I'm so excited!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Wow!!  Gorgeous blue tributes *mayen120*!!  Congrats.


----------



## MikaelaN

Here are mine! Got them yesterday from Heidi at South Coast Plaza. She was sooo nice!

Blue Patent Tributes - They're actually not this blue IRL...but the natural light made them super bright blue. AND...if it helps any...I am a US 7 and wear most of my CLs in 37.5, some in 38.  I got the tributes in a 37.5 and they're perfect.


----------



## LVobsessed415

nikaelaN: can you post modeling pics of your patent blue beauty, thinking of ordering a pair.


----------



## kuromi-chan

mayen - they're gorgeous!

Mikaela - congrats again dear!  yes, modeling pics please!!


----------



## Megana_

The blue leather ones are gorgeous!


----------



## fashionista89

i couldn't find a thread for pumps...
i recently purchased YSL Tribute pumps with an ankle strap. now these are very comfortable on my feet..however..how does one walk in these!! (i assume they're the same height as the sandals?)
ok..i can walk in them..but very small steps and at a fairly show pace..and i think i look funny doing it..
i assume there aren't 'tips' really..but just practice? i just feel like i will never be able to walk in them properly at this point!! not sure if i'm just not used to the massive plaform..or what


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations Mikaela! They are gorgeous!  Heidi is so nice. 

I can't wait to see everyone else's pics.


----------



## sfgirl67

fashionista89 said:


> i couldn't find a thread for pumps...
> i recently purchased YSL Tribute pumps with an ankle strap. now these are very comfortable on my feet..however..how does one walk in these!! (i assume they're the same height as the sandals?)
> ok..i can walk in them..but very small steps and at a fairly show pace..and i think i look funny doing it..
> i assume there aren't 'tips' really..but just practice? i just feel like i will never be able to walk in them properly at this point!! not sure if i'm just not used to the massive plaform..or what



i would like to know as well. I have the sandals and the open toe pumps? but i want the regular pumps but could walk in them.


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks *Kuromi & Papillon! *
I'll try to post modelling pics sometime today!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I went ahead and ordered the blue patent as well.  All should arrive Monday or Tuesday. Hey does any have pics of what other shoes are on sale? My SA said she would send me pics but never got them, now she is out until monday.  any pics?


----------



## angelcove

Oh My!! With all this frenzy, I ordered a pair also. I hope they fit. Fingers crossed.


----------



## luciabugia

Ladies, your Tribs are lovely!  I've been on a lookout for the lower heels with no T bar Tribs but with no luck!  Anybody seen them around?


----------



## tresjoliex

Ryna said:


> Here are the short ones (no T-strap)


 I want these in black. What's the height on these and where can I find them?


----------



## tresjoliex

I don't like the leather on these.


----------



## tresjoliex

Do the lower ones not have a T strap? I like the T strap!


----------



## angelcove

tresjoliex said:


> Do the lower ones not have a T strap? I like the T strap!


No, the lower heeled ones do not have a t-strap


----------



## tresjoliex

^I can deal I guess! lol


----------



## sunny2

Gorgeous photos ladies!

*MikaelaN* would you say the blue patent tributes are more of a navy blue color? Can't decide between the red leather and blue patent.

I love the crackled pewter and nude patent!


----------



## roussel

Nordies has the version of the studded patent sandals but with a t-strap.  It comes in patent Taupe, Black, and Fuschia.  I ordered the taupe without seeing the pics since I thought they were the tributes in  camel patent when the SA described them, but when I went and saw the pics from their lookbook, I don't like them.  I think I will send them back.  BTW, I was able to try on the trib slingback pumps in gray that was also on sale, and it is comfortable to walk in despite the platform and high heels.


----------



## sfgirl67

ok the ysl sale starts on the 18th, anyone know if any shoes are going to be on sale?


----------



## roussel

^ I thought the sale already started.  Is this another sale?


----------



## LVobsessed415

is this another sale? as currently YSl has tons of shoes on sale. will there be further mark downs? I hope not as I just purchased 3 pairs of tribute sandals.


----------



## SFKitkat

The VIP private sale has been going on; the sale is open to the public starting Monday 5/18. Lots of shoes on sale.


----------



## sfgirl67

i only know of the one on monday


----------



## Shainerocks

The private sale started last week. The public sale starts on the 18th.


----------



## csre

LVobsessed415 said:


> is this another sale? as currently YSl has tons of shoes on sale. will there be further mark downs? I hope not as I just purchased 3 pairs of tribute sandals.


 do you please have any links? :shame: i went over every shoe in their web and couldnt find anything on sale =(


----------



## MikaelaN

They're a dark navy blue patent.



sunny2 said:


> Gorgeous photos ladies!
> 
> *MikaelaN* would you say the blue patent tributes are more of a navy blue color? Can't decide between the red leather and blue patent.
> 
> I love the crackled pewter and nude patent!


----------



## LVobsessed415

its not on there website, you have to call the YSL store for the shoes in sale. they will email pics and prices.


----------



## luciabugia

tresjoliex said:


> I want these in black. What's the height on these and where can I find them?


 
That's the exact pair that I want too!!


----------



## roussel

Mikaela I want to see modeling pics too of your patent navy tributes!


----------



## tresjoliex

luciabugia said:


> That's the exact pair that I want too!!


 
I hope they aren't over 4 inches. I pray they aren't.

4 inches is pushing it as it is.

But I wonder where I can find them.

Does anyone have a YSL SA's email?


----------



## csre

LVobsessed415 said:


> its not on there website, you have to call the YSL store for the shoes in sale. they will email pics and prices.


 gotcha! thanks a lot


----------



## lucabela

So is it confirmed that the luggage tributes are not on sale?


----------



## foxycleopatra

lucabela said:


> So is it confirmed that the luggage tributes are not on sale?



Yes, 100% certain.  Stopped by the YSL 57th St. NY flagship today and the only 3 Tribute sandal styles on sale are navy blue patent, blue leather, & red leather.

Luggage, black (never gets marked down), camel, sahara gold, volcano (pewter crackled metallic), etc etc are all full price.


----------



## lucabela

^Thanks foxy....


----------



## LVobsessed415

Sales associate said online has sales up to 40% off and free shipping. any links to shoes on sale? I can't seem to find anything on sale online?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^navigating the ysl online website is terrible, the sale stuff should really have it's own section, you have to click around and hunt for the sale items.  i'm wondering if ysl does this because they don't really want to advertise their sales.


----------



## LVobsessed415

SA emailed me a bunch of pics of shoes on sale. I will post them soon (waiting for boss to leave for lunch)


----------



## LVobsessed415

sale shoes


----------



## LVobsessed415

few more sale shoes


----------



## LVobsessed415

last ones


----------



## LVobsessed415

just these ones emailed from SA. does anyone have these or know the name?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ is that just an updated version of the studded sandal?


----------



## LVobsessed415

yes, I just ordered the tan pair. I am so excited.


----------



## roussel

^ Is the color taupe or the same as the camel patent tributes posted by Accessorizeme?


----------



## labellavita27

heidi is nice i bought the blue patent ones yesterday!



Papillon said:


> SA Recs:
> 
> Two that I have spoken with & were very nice!
> 
> Michael at the Madison boutique in NYC 212-988-3821
> 
> Heidi at the South Coast Plaza boutique in Costa Mesa, CA 714-429-0101
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Mayen120 - Your blue sandals are gorgeous! The colour is amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## raelene

do they ship internationally?


----------



## honeyspice

LVobsessed415 said:


> few more sale shoes


 
I want to get these too!!! Too bad there are no YSL boutiques or 40% off in Canada ....


----------



## LVobsessed415

I just received my first three pairs, will post pics soon


----------



## labellavita27

Here are my pics! if no one has posted patent blue ones


----------



## Shainerocks

I love them!! Congrats!!


----------



## labellavita27




----------



## labellavita27

do they look small to anyone?


----------



## LVobsessed415

they looks gorgeous but personally I would go up a 1/2 size if possible.


----------



## LVobsessed415

blue patent just arrived today


----------



## LVobsessed415

Red and blue leather from YSL beverly hills


----------



## LVobsessed415

previous purchases from a few months ago just never posted. magenta patent and black/gold.


----------



## labellavita27

I wanted to get a 40. but that was the last pair. sigh. can you tell me the difference it makes going half a size up?


----------



## Accessorize*me

LVobsessed415 said:


> they looks gorgeous but personally I would go up a 1/2 size if possible.


 
I agree *labellavita*, but they are gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## labellavita27

did you buy tts in the ysl sandals?



jsc6 said:


> Tribute Sandal Patent Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute Sandal Turquoise Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute Ankle Bootie Patent Black (and my favorite )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute Mid Calf Boot Patent Black


----------



## labellavita27

Accessorize*me please tell me how does half a size help I'm new to these shoes so...need help. I can't return these so dunno what to do?


----------



## kuromi-chan

labella - they look gorgeous on you!!!  

LV - congrats on all your new Tributes!


----------



## NieceyMo

labellavita27 said:


> Accessorize*me please tell me how does half a size help I'm new to these shoes so...need help. I can't return these so dunno what to do?


 

Don't worry they should stretch a bit


----------



## roussel

LVobsessed415 said:


> yes, I just ordered the tan pair. I am so excited.


 
please post modeling pics when you get them.  i ordered these same shoes from nordies but not sure when i'll get them


----------



## kaka

Is the YSL tribute comfortable?   I have forever been wanting one of these tributes sandals


----------



## LVobsessed415

yes very comfortable


----------



## csre

labellavita27 said:


> I wanted to get a 40. but that was the last pair. sigh. can you tell me the difference it makes going half a size up?


 
I do not think it has to do with stretching, I think that the size up would stop the fingers from looking so dangerously close to the border if you KWIM. 
I think they are beautiful, but i would also feel more comfy with a 1/2 size larger. You can always sell and get your size, so don't worry 

ETA: I went thru all the site and couldn't find any shoe on sale either.


----------



## kaka

omg *lvobsessed*, now i am so tempted to get one!!   Are these TTS?


----------



## labellavita27

i thought about it but my toes are just longer than normal lol i tried the band across one dunno the name but i had too much space in the front. so i was undecided. 



csre said:


> I do not think it has to do with stretching, I think that the size up would stop the fingers from looking so dangerously close to the border if you KWIM.
> I think they are beautiful, but i would also feel more comfy with a 1/2 size larger. You can always sell and get your size, so don't worry
> 
> ETA: I went thru all the site and couldn't find any shoe on sale either.


----------



## labellavita27

ps whats KWIM


----------



## labellavita27




----------



## LVobsessed415

for me they fit true to size.


----------



## NieceyMo

My turn


----------



## labellavita27

i like the red ones! do you have toe space? i can't see from here


----------



## roussel

nieceymo love those red tributes!  can you pls post pics of your blue patent ones?  thanks!


----------



## Shainerocks

Is it too bad to buy two tributes on sale??
I just placed an order for the navy patent tributes.

BTW I love your red tributes!


----------



## LVobsessed415

more tributes the better. Within 3 days I ordered 6 pairs.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

LVobsessed415 said:


> more tributes the better. Within 3 days I ordered 6 pairs.



 Post pictures when you get them!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

LVobsessed415 said:


> more tributes the better. Within 3 days I ordered 6 pairs.



I know, my problem was that I couldn't decide what color was cuter if the blue or the navy patent so I ended buying both..


----------



## csre

Shainerocks said:


> Is it too bad to buy two tributes on sale??
> I just placed an order for the navy patent tributes.
> 
> BTW I love your red tributes!


 over the phone?



labellavita27 said:


> ps whats KWIM


 
know what i mean


----------



## Shainerocks

csre said:


> over the phone?
> 
> 
> 
> know what i mean


Yes. I did a charge send from LV.
I bought one pair (blue) last week and the other pair (navy patent) last night at 1:30 AM!!! (EST)
Maybe I should have gotten the red ones but I just love blue!!


----------



## letucche

*labellavita27, *great buy, shockingly beautiful pics! Whatta color! Thanks a lot and congrats!* 

**LVobsessed415, *stunning shoes, they look perfect on you! More modelling pics pls!!* 
*


----------



## letucche

*NiceyMo, *nice shot! Congrats!


----------



## Accessorize*me

labellavita27 said:


> Accessorize*me please tell me how does half a size help I'm new to these shoes so...need help. I can't return these so dunno what to do?


 
*labellavita*, the Toe area just looks like it would be more comfortable if there is some space in front, but you still look great in them!
You can always sell them on ebay though....They are in high demand and wait for the right size to come along...!


----------



## Accessorize*me

kaka said:


> omg *lvobsessed*, now i am so tempted to get one!! Are these TTS?


 
*kaka*, do GET THEM! They're so fab! 

I rarely repeat my shoe styles except for ONE Christian Louboutin design exception but these are too hard to resist as well....!!

Yes, they run TTS!


----------



## labellavita27

my toes are just way too long lol. i went in to try the tributes in a 40. well they had space but it looked like id have shifting later sigh. I think its my foot girls!


----------



## Shainerocks

I just got my Blue Tributes..they are perfect!
Thanks Mayen!


----------



## mayen120

Shainerocks said:


> I just got my Blue Tributes..they are perfect!
> Thanks Mayen!




they are lovely 



congrats!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*labellavita *- They are simply stunning!   I agree that a little more room in the toe could be ideal... if you can go up a half size, that would be just perfect. 

*LVobsessed *- I LOVE your Tributes!!   My navy patent ones came today, and I'm over the moon!!   The magenta patent pair is just stunning... I have the fuchsia sandals, but they have more purple than red (yours seem to be the opposite) in them.  What a wonderful collection!!   Would love to see your other two pairs!


----------



## Shainerocks

fieryfashionist said:


> *labellavita *- They are simply stunning!   I agree that a little more room in the toe could be ideal... if you can go up a half size, that would be just perfect.
> 
> *LVobsessed *- I LOVE your Tributes!!   My navy patent ones came today, and I'm over the moon!!   The magenta patent pair is just stunning... I have the fuchsia sandals, but they have more purple than red (yours seem to be the opposite) in them.  What a wonderful collection!!   Would love to see your other two pairs!




Are they navy patent tributes too dark??
I just bought a pair last night and I'm dying to see them IRL.


----------



## tresjoliex

NieceyMo said:


> My turn


 
WOW! Hot!


----------



## roussel

Taupe Patent Studded sandals from Nordies. I am not sure about the color, what do you think? These are 37.5 and I wear US 7.5, I think I need the 38 because I can see my toes slipping a bit. I was also expecting the t-strap style, but I got this style instead which I also like esp in the black patent. I am still thinking if I'll keep them since I can really say they are very comfortable shoes.


----------



## LVobsessed415

I tried on the studded pair at YSL but did like how the front strap was off to the side and not centered.  Is it suppose to be like that?


----------



## LVobsessed415

Went to YSL to purchase the black stud tribute but came home with this beauty.


----------



## roussel

Ok, I decided to return the Taupe ones I posted above, and ordered the navy patent Tributes from Heidi!  She is so nice!  She said I should get it in a few days.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   No, not at all!   They are the perfect shade of navy! !  I haven't been able to post pics yet, but several pfers have... you can see 'em if you go back a few pages.   I have no doubt you will love them!! 



Shainerocks said:


> Are they navy patent tributes too dark??
> I just bought a pair last night and I'm dying to see them IRL.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*roussel *- I really like the style (I have them in fuchsia patent), but if you don't think the color is for you (it's not something I'd get much use out of, personally, neutral or not), then you made the right choice returning them.   You will absolutely LOVE the navy patent Tributes... no question there haha. 

*LVobsessed *- What a fun pair... great summery colors!


----------



## roussel

fieryfashionist said:


> *roussel *- I really like the style (I have them in fuchsia patent), but if you don't think the color is for you (it's not something I'd get much use out of, personally, neutral or not), then you made the right choice returning them.  You will absolutely LOVE the navy patent Tributes... no question there haha.


 
Yes, I think the fuchsia and navy ones are pretty in this style, it is mostly the color I don't like, I was expecting a lighter shade, more like nude/camel.  But thanks to this I got to know my tributes size and agree with you girls how comfortable these sandals are.  I can only keep one pair unfortunately, so I hope the tributes are a keeper, esp since Heidi said the stock is running low in that color and style.


----------



## roussel

LVobsessed415 said:


> I tried on the studded pair at YSL but did like how the front strap was off to the side and not centered. Is it suppose to be like that?


 
Is it the studded t-strap one you tried or the same ones I posted in Taupe?


----------



## LVobsessed415

the same ones you posted. is it not suppose to be centered? I really wanted a pair but the off center front strap was annoying


----------



## LVobsessed415

Shainerocks said:


> I know, my problem was that I couldn't decide what color was cuter if the blue or the navy patent so I ended buying both..


 
to me the blue leather and blue patent are two totally different looks so I had to have them both.


----------



## luciabugia

*Labella* and *LVobsessed*, fantastic looking colors and envy you all for being able to carry such high heels..I wouldn't be able to even move a step in them ..still waiting for my lower heels Tribs..

*Labella* - half size up or down, you still rock those shoes..nice legs too!


----------



## guccigal07

I am waiting for UPS to bring my the blue tributes! He can't come fast enough. I hope they fit. I got the size I bought the YSL dada's in many years ago.


----------



## guccigal07

roussel said:


> Ok, I decided to return the Taupe ones I posted above, and ordered the navy patent Tributes from Heidi!  She is so nice!  She said I should get it in a few days.



what else did nordie's have on sale?


----------



## roussel

^ There is a separate thread here with pics of shoes on sale if you go back a few pages
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...-designer-shoes-presale-40-off-460886-39.html


----------



## Veelyn

Roussel- Those are gorgeous! [Well I see you returned them ]

LVObsessed- Those are fab. Love the colors!


----------



## LVobsessed415

Does anyone have a link to any posting with the YSL Ankle boot Too. I found a pair of the brown croc but its a size 5.5. A few things I have found said this boot runs small. I don't have any YSL boots just heels which I vary in size from a 5-6. Help with sizing.


----------



## Shainerocks

LVobsessed415 said:


> to me the blue leather and blue patent are two totally different looks so I had to have them both.



That sounds great!
I was afraid of having two shoes that look kind of the same.


----------



## moshi_moshi

I agree with LV, the patent and leather look much different.  I ended up with the red leather and I just got them on Monday... I LOVE them...they are my new favorite shoes, so comfy.


----------



## roussel

^ must resist those red leather tributes... because what I really need are the luggage ones


----------



## sunny2

LVobsessed415 said:


> Does anyone have a link to any posting with the YSL Ankle boot Too. I found a pair of the brown croc but its a size 5.5. A few things I have found said this boot runs small. I don't have any YSL boots just heels which I vary in size from a 5-6. Help with sizing.


 
I own 2 pairs of the YSL boots in black and brown. I purchased the brown one in my US true size and it fits, but a bit snug and the black ones are 1/2 size bigger than my true US size. They fit but they are not as snug and more "roomy". I really think you can do both depending on what kind of fit you like plus since they are boots you can always wear some thin ankle socks if they are a bit loose. I prefer the more tight fit because the heels are so high! I want my shoes to be like glue so I don't trip.


----------



## guccigal07

got my tributes just now!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow!  everyone's lookin' so hot with their new Tributes!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

sunny2: thank you so much for your input.  I will got the 5.5, I would prefer tight fit as well since the heel is so high.


----------



## oceancitygirl

Gorgeous!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

wow!  everyone looks great!  i'm starting to love the tributes more and moer after seeing everyone's modeling shots!  i might cave and get a pair!


----------



## NieceyMo

roussel said:


> nieceymo love those red tributes! can you pls post pics of your blue patent ones? thanks!


 
Here you go dar


----------



## Bagnista

*Got mine also... Thinking of getting the Blue.. I will model later...














*


----------



## letucche

Thanks everybody! Nice new pics! Great work! Keep it up! 

*bagnista,* sensational color! Great taste! Can't wait to see them in action!


----------



## roussel

NieceyMo said:


> Here you go dar



S-e-x-y!!!


----------



## labellavita27

i wanted those but they didnt have them. pretty



guccigal07 said:


> got my tributes just now!


----------



## roussel

UPS called and I may get my shoes today... I will post pics later


----------



## roussel

I ordered these Wednesday night from Heidi, and they arrived today after 2 days! I totally love them! I love how really dark the navy is , which is what I really wanted. Color is pretty accurate I think on these pics, no flash.  I wear US7.5 and I got a 38 which is perfect.


----------



## angelcove

^^ them!!!!!


----------



## jsc6

everyone's tributes are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Cobalt Blue Tributes (sorry about the bad quality and dirty mirror )


----------



## NieceyMo

Rousel: You finally got them, Isn't the color beautiful!!! They look amazing on you, congrats!!



roussel said:


> I ordered these Wednesday night from Heidi, and they arrived today after 2 days! I totally love them! I love how really dark the navy is , which is what I really wanted. Color is pretty accurate I think on these pics, no flash. I wear US7.5 and I got a 38 which is perfect.


----------



## bronzy79

*FaithHope&Lov*e great shoes and even greater legs!


----------



## letucche

*roussel, *gorgeous! Makes me rethink my favorite color... stunning blue! Show us mooooooore! :urock:
*
FaithHope&Love, *stunning pics! Thanks for sharing them with us! Too bad quality of the pics doesn't match the shoes' quality though!


----------



## roussel

letucche, ok here is an outfit I wore with my Navy patent tributes last Saturday






Nieceymo yes I love the color, deep deep blue.  It goes with a lot of my outfits.


----------



## kml2887

Love everyone's new tributes!

I think I need to get a pair already!  I've narrowed it down to the luggage tan or the navy patent... I should hurry up and decide since I've found both in my size.


----------



## betty*00

I totally agree* km*! I definitely need a pair, especially after seeing all the gorgeous ones on here!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> letucche, ok here is an outfit I wore with my Navy patent tributes last Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nieceymo yes I love the color, deep deep blue.  It goes with a lot of my outfits.





Beautiful as always! The dress is a perfect match!


----------



## Bagnista

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Cobalt Blue Tributes (sorry about the bad quality and dirty mirror )



Loving the sandals.. lol


----------



## tresjoliex

I envy all of you!


----------



## glitterglo

I love those cobalt sandals!!  Must resist!!


----------



## kml2887

To the ladies who have the navy patent ones (or any patent), do y'all plan on wearing them casual too? I planned on getting the luggage ones thinking they would be easy to wear with jeans, casual dresses, etc.
But I'm so in love with the navy patent.  And since they're on sale...


----------



## Shainerocks

I got the cobalt and the blue patent and I'm planning to wear them with white pants, dresses and jeans.


----------



## roussel

Yes, I plan to wear the navy patent with shorts, jeans, dresses


----------



## kml2887

Thanks *Shainerocks* and *roussel* for the reassurance that the patent can be worn casually!

I just ordered the navy blue patent from the YSL website, fingers crossed that they're available like they say they are.


----------



## DT93

im thinking of gettin the ysl in black patent, but im not sure if t-bars would suit me, as i have thick ankles and big calves, so it would make me look short n stubby that i already am? im a in a dilemma help please!

they look really awesome!  i love the heeeel!


----------



## bronzy79

DT93 said:


> im thinking of gettin the ysl in black patent, but im not sure if t-bars would suit me, as i have thick ankles and big calves, so it would make me look short n stubby that i already am? im a in a dilemma help please!
> 
> they look really awesome!  i love the heeeel!



*DT93* Hi! I don't think you have to worry. The ankle straps should fit since most of us have to use the very last hole. I'm only 5'2 and think my calves are pretty big/muscular for my height/size but I feel the Tributes help to elongate them. You can check them out on page 26. Plus, t-straps are my favorite style and don't feel like they cut my legs off. HTH!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^ITA I've been told I have "big legs" lol, large calves, etc and I think the tributes make any legs look good


----------



## jsc6

^

Agreed, I think the height of the tribs elongate any legs.


----------



## moshi_moshi

I have somewhat large calves as a lot of boot styles are too tight for me to wear.. I have the red tributes and I LOVEE them... I think they flatter most.


----------



## kml2887

Agreed, I think they are flattering on all.  The strap hits more toward the front of the foot/bottom of ankle rather than at the smallest part of the ankle, so they don't create a stumpy effect like many ankle straps do.


----------



## my_blue_star

Try mytheresa.com in Germany - they have YSL the tributes on sale in a mid-heel (nude) version and a high heel (multicolor) version:

They are genuine retailers - NO fakes !!!

http://mytheresa.com/shop/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=357&cat=3&dsefu=off&currency_code=USD


----------



## tresjoliex

^OMG I need the md heel ones!

$792? That's sale?


----------



## roussel

^ Me too! Is that the sale price?


----------



## ms piggy

Can anyone let me know where can I still find a pair of 37.5 in blue patent? Many TIA!


----------



## roussel

^ you can try calling the boutiques


----------



## kml2887

ms piggy said:


> Can anyone let me know where can I still find a pair of 37.5 in blue patent? Many TIA!


 
The website says they have a 37.5 available.  I ordered a pair in size 37 on tuesday night and they shipped yesterday, so it seems like the website is on top of things and keeping their inventory up to date. Hope you're able to get yours!


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks for the info! I'm not in the US. Do the boutiques or the website ship internationally?


----------



## ms piggy

I found out the website does not ship internationally. 




kml2887 said:


> The website says they have a 37.5 available.  I ordered a pair in size 37 on tuesday night and they shipped yesterday, so it seems like the website is on top of things and keeping their inventory up to date. Hope you're able to get yours!



*kml*, are you referring to the ones on sale for $459? Is it the navy patent on sale?


----------



## tresjoliex

my_blue_star said:


> Try mytheresa.com in Germany - they have YSL the tributes on sale in a mid-heel (nude) version and a high heel (multicolor) version:
> 
> They are genuine retailers - NO fakes !!!
> 
> http://mytheresa.com/shop/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=357&cat=3&dsefu=off&currency_code=USD



Retail is $760 and these come to $795.

Probalby not on sale?


----------



## ms piggy

Apologies for the many questions. I didn't like the Tribute sandals initially but am really liking the navy patent now (like the pic I posted above)! 

Can I ask if there is another blue patent or is it just the navy one that is patent. I know there is a blue leather (cobalt). Just want to make sure I'm ordering the correct one - navy patent (am asking a friend in the US to help since they don't ship internationally).

I'm confused as I see in this pic, a blue patent (left) which does not look like navy patent but could it be the lighting? Thank you for any help!


----------



## kml2887

Aww, i didn't know the website didn't ship internationally. Sorry   The boutiques should be able to ship internationally though. 

Yes, I'm referring to the navy patent on sale for $459, the color is actually just called blue but they're the dark navy, same as the ones in the picture you posted. Fingers crossed that you will find a pair! 

Edit to add: I think it is just the lighting in the picture above.  There is only one color blue in the patent.  I believe another poster ordered the red ones pictured (middle pair) that appear to be light almost orange, but they were actually the deep red in real life.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you *kml*, you're most kind! I'm crossing my fingers I can get a pair and on sale too! I'm feeling excited now LOL!! I hope the navy is nice IRL. Can't wait to see yours when you receive them. Do post pics!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone know where the non t straps are available in the US? Perhaps on sale?


----------



## jsc6

If any of you ladies are from Canada, just a quick note that the prices of the Tributes (and all YSL shoes) have gone up .  The black patent tributes used to be $795 and are not $875, the Mary Jane tribute orig. $695 is now $795. ... POO!


----------



## my_blue_star

tresjoliex said:


> Retail is $760 and these come to $795.
> 
> Probalby not on sale?


 
For me it is sale - I have to pay additional 6% VAT, if buying it here in Denmark - our VAT is 25%.


----------



## sweetsparkle

could i still get the black suede with gold trimming anywhere in size 35?


----------



## csre

ebay maybe? i have seen some pairs sometimes


do you ladies know if they any further reductions or if this is as good as it gets?


----------



## DT93

how do i know if the ysl tributes are real if i buy them online? cos i live in australia, and i dont we stock them anywehre and we DO NTO have a ysl store! i knoww kill mee noww!


----------



## moshi_moshi

ms piggy said:


> Apologies for the many questions. I didn't like the Tribute sandals initially but am really liking the navy patent now (like the pic I posted above)!
> 
> Can I ask if there is another blue patent or is it just the navy one that is patent. I know there is a blue leather (cobalt). Just want to make sure I'm ordering the correct one - navy patent (am asking a friend in the US to help since they don't ship internationally).
> 
> I'm confused as I see in this pic, a blue patent (left) which does not look like navy patent but could it be the lighting? Thank you for any help!


 
This picture is VERY misleading due to the flash.  The blue patent is navy, a darker navy... I am sure there are pictures floating around somewhere on here.  The cobalt leather is in fact darker as well and that orangey looking shoe in the middle is a deep red (I'm also positive there are pictures of them on here as well.  HTH!


----------



## kml2887

DT93 said:


> how do i know if the ysl tributes are real if i buy them online? cos i live in australia, and i dont we stock them anywehre and we DO NTO have a ysl store! i knoww kill mee noww!


 
I'm sure someone in the YSL sub-forum can authenticate them for you!


----------



## Lec8504

the YSL store in Oahu Hawaii still have a lot of tributes left, but iono if they would ship though :/ 

I love them on you girls and was planning to get a pair of the blue patent tributes but then when I tried them on me...it was ...egh.  I didn't love them...which sucks because I heard of how comfortable they are


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

I was actually surprised by how comfortable they are I wore them to the club and was fine even with the heel height...makes me want to get another pair


----------



## Shainerocks

DT93 said:


> how do i know if the ysl tributes are real if i buy them online? cos i live in australia, and i dont we stock them anywehre and we DO NTO have a ysl store! i knoww kill mee noww!



I found this pair on the bay. The seller is one of our own. She even posted the pictures of the tributes after she got them (you can even find the picture in this thread) so I guess you don't have to be worried if they are fake.

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

They are size 38.5


----------



## tresjoliex

Platform Sandals
$555 SALE
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446205153&Goto=product&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-AiLDbv.IDAD2UAvJ6kirBw


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^^^ Just ordered them, thanks!!


----------



## roussel

^ fyi, those are 40% off at Nordies


----------



## tiffkatt

Which Nordies carry YSL shoes?


----------



## kml2887

I know for sure that Dallas-Northpark does.


----------



## tresjoliex

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod71060012&eItemId=prod71060012&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D180%2526tv%253Dbc%2526N%253D4294966940%2526st%253Ds

$533

many sizes available


----------



## sara999

didthe sandals come in red patent or only red leather


----------



## roussel

^ the tribute sandals come in red painted leather.


----------



## sara999

i meant like the navy patent, was there a red version?


----------



## angelcove

^ they are available in burgundy patent.  not on sale though


----------



## roussel

sara999 said:


> i meant like the navy patent, was there a red version?



yes, the navy patent tribute sandals right?  it does come in red leather, they are on sale 40% at the boutiques, if you can still get some


----------



## ms piggy

sara999 said:


> i meant like the navy patent, was there a red version?


 
*sara*, there's no red patent if that's what you're asking. There's red leather but no red patent.


----------



## goodmornin

OMG!!

My leather strap on my Navy tribute sandals bought during the YSL boutique sale completely just tore apart after the first wear - like the leather just split into two in the middle of the ankle strap!!

Do you think the YSL store will give me an exchange even though it was on sale??? or is my only hope a cobbler?


----------



## sara999

ms piggy said:


> *sara*, there's no red patent if that's what you're asking. There's red leather but no red patent.


thank you that is what i am asking.


----------



## ms piggy

goodmornin said:


> OMG!!
> 
> My leather strap on my Navy tribute sandals bought during the YSL boutique sale completely just tore apart after the first wear - like the leather just split into two in the middle of the ankle strap!!
> 
> Do you think the YSL store will give me an exchange even though it was on sale??? or is my only hope a cobbler?


 
Oh dear, that's not good. I think you should bring it back to the boutique? I hope this is just the one rare case. Have not heard anyone else experiencing this. For the price of the shoe (regardless of sale or not), the quality should be up to par IMO. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## LVobsessed415

take it back, they should replace it.


----------



## kml2887

goodmornin said:


> OMG!!
> 
> My leather strap on my Navy tribute sandals bought during the YSL boutique sale completely just tore apart after the first wear - like the leather just split into two in the middle of the ankle strap!!
> 
> Do you think the YSL store will give me an exchange even though it was on sale??? or is my only hope a cobbler?


 
Definitely take it back, that shouldn't be normal for a shoe of this quality.  I actually saw a pair when I was browsing ebay that the strap had broken and had been repaired by a cobbler, so it makes me wonder if this is a common occurrence. :wondering  Either way, they should replace it for you.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^Now that I think about it when I first got mine the strap looking kind of wrinkled (don't really know how to describe it) but I didn't want to make a big deal out of it and the receipt said final sale so I just brushed it off. My strap hasn't broken or anything but now I'm worried...


----------



## kml2887

Ok, I received my navy patent tributes yesterday (will try to post pics soon) and I've been kind of wearing them around today. Really comfy!  

Anyway, the whole broken strap thing got me thinking/worried...On mine, when I buckle the strap firmly on my foot (not tight though), it looks like when I walk, there is pressure being put on the strap, like it's stretching a little. 
So maybe that's why these straps are breaking?  I loosened the strap to the next hole and it doesn't pull anymore. 

 I still don't think it's acceptable for the strap to snap like that though. I hope they are able to get a replacement pair for you.


----------



## roussel

I'll definitely return them if that happens to me.  At least get my money back or better have them replaced.


----------



## tiffkatt

HELP you guys!! I placed an order on YSL.com for the blue tribute sandals and my order was cancelled! I'm so so sad.  Does anyone know where I can get a pair on sale either from a YSL boutique or a department store?? I called 5 YSL boutiques and they're all sold out. I want them so bad!!


----------



## Shainerocks

I just returned my blue cobalt sandals in size 36.
If you are the same size pm me to give you my SA info.


----------



## csre

tiffkatt said:


> HELP you guys!! I placed an order on YSL.com for the blue tribute sandals and my order was cancelled! I'm so so sad.  Does anyone know where I can get a pair on sale either from a YSL boutique or a department store?? I called 5 YSL boutiques and they're all sold out. I want them so bad!!


 do you know why it got cancelled? they still have every size in stock (according to the web site)


----------



## Newport1

Good Lord!  If you aren't a shoe model, you should SERIOUSLY consider being one.  I'm totally not joking.  I can't recall when I saw someone look so good in a pair of shoes.  Gee wiz.  I could post shoe ads with airbrushed model's feet that don't look as good as yours.  This site should give out prizes, and if it ever does I'm nominating you my dear!  



labellavita27 said:


> Here are my pics! if no one has posted patent blue ones


----------



## tiffkatt

Shainerocks said:


> I just returned my blue cobalt sandals in size 36.
> If you are the same size pm me to give you my SA info.



Aww, thanks hun but I'm a 39 or 39.5!


----------



## tiffkatt

csre said:


> do you know why it got cancelled? they still have every size in stock (according to the web site)



I guess they're slow in updating their website..


----------



## Ms.parker123

Hello ladies, does anyone know what's the heel hight on these beauties? Also do they run small, true,or big?


----------



## moshi_moshi

5'' plus platform, I find that they run TTS


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

I actually had to size up 1/2 a size


----------



## annaspanna33

For me TTS, but I probably could have gone 1/2 smaller.


----------



## kml2887

TTS for me too. I think I could have gotten away with 1/2 smaller or 1/2 larger also.


----------



## Shainerocks

Ms.parker123 said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone know what's the heel hight on these beauties? Also do they run small, true,or big?



5+inches. They run TTS. HTH


----------



## Shainerocks

tiffkatt said:


> Aww, thanks hun but I'm a 39 or 39.5!



Your welcome!


----------



## biwsuke

tiffkatt said:


> I guess they're slow in updating their website..


 
That's not good I plan to order from their website this month!
Hey, anyone know where I can get the black patent one if they cancel my order too.
I'm not in the US, so I can't actually go to the shop and see for myself but I have friends there. So my plan is to order and have them shipped to my friend.

Ummm, and anyone spot the black leather one???? Are they still possible to find?? (not in ebay though, it's kinda overpriced)


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone have an email address for someone at the boutiques?

I wanna see what they have in the non t strap.


----------



## lucabela

biwsuke said:


> That's not good I plan to order from their website this month!
> Hey, anyone know where I can get the black patent one if they cancel my order too.
> I'm not in the US, so I can't actually go to the shop and see for myself but I have friends there. So my plan is to order and have them shipped to my friend.
> 
> Ummm, and anyone spot the black leather one???? Are they still possible to find?? (not in ebay though, it's kinda overpriced)



 Neimans has the black patent version but not on sale.  Saw them today at the Newport Beach Neimans.


----------



## can008

Do the US boutiques have nude/skin/beige tribute in leather, or just the patent leather (and is that the same as the "camel" patent in the website)?
And are they on sale?
I bought the cobalt leather from YSL.com (still waiting for it to arrive, semi-patiently) and now want a nude... but not in patent leather.
I saw one in a boutique here in Australia but they were so expensive AUD1650 I think and they don't have my size...
TIA, ladies.


----------



## moshi_moshi

can008 said:


> Do the US boutiques have nude/skin/beige tribute in leather, or just the patent leather (and is that the same as the "camel" patent in the website)?
> And are they on sale?
> I bought the cobalt leather from YSL.com (still waiting for it to arrive, semi-patiently) and now want a nude... but not in patent leather.
> I saw one in a boutique here in Australia but they were so expensive AUD1650 I think and they don't have my size...
> TIA, ladies.


 
I THINK I saw a nude/camel patent at the Bergdorf Goodman in NYC and I don't believe that it was on sale, but I would call to be sure.  I also want to say that I think that the camel and nude are the same.  I am not 100% sure though.  HTH


----------



## csre

tiffkatt said:


> I guess they're slow in updating their website..


 
Apparently some sizes are OOS now, but it does say they are available for pre-order so, maybe you should try again


----------



## LVobsessed415

I got another pair today. I will post pics when I get home.  The color is different than what the SA emailed me. Its a final sale so I need ideas on I can wear it with.


----------



## ms piggy

can008 said:


> *Do the US boutiques have nude/skin/beige tribute in leather, or just the patent leather (and is that the same as the "camel" patent in the website)?*
> And are they on sale?
> I bought the cobalt leather from YSL.com (still waiting for it to arrive, semi-patiently) and now want a nude... but not in patent leather.
> I saw one in a boutique here in Australia but they were so expensive AUD1650 I think and they don't have my size...
> TIA, ladies.



Not too sure if the ones in the US boutique and website are the same but just wanted to point out there is a nude patent and a dark camel patent for these Tributes. 

Here are pics of them, as posted by the members here earlier in the thread. 

*Accessorize*me*'s Nude Patent (more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...l-tribute-sandals-419219-24.html#post10748132)







*mrslaygo*'s Dark Camel Patent (more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...l-tribute-sandals-419219-26.html#post10807941)


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh wow thanks ms piggy, i had no idea they had a dark patent camel, those are gorgeous!  i've never seen that color!  the nude patent is definitely what i saw at the nyc bg.


----------



## moshi_moshi

csre said:


> Apparently some sizes are OOS now, but it does say they are available for pre-order so, maybe you should try again



the website was having problems causing things to be available for pre order when they actually werent at all, i would call if you want to inquire.


----------



## csre

thanks! seems like i will never be able to get my hands on a pair on sale


----------



## can008

moshi_moshi said:


> I THINK I saw a nude/camel patent at the Bergdorf Goodman in NYC and I don't believe that it was on sale, but I would call to be sure. I also want to say that I think that the camel and nude are the same. I am not 100% sure though. HTH





ms piggy said:


> Not too sure if the ones in the US boutique and website are the same but just wanted to point out there is a nude patent and a dark camel patent for these Tributes.
> 
> Here are pics of them, as posted by the members here earlier in the thread.
> 
> *Accessorize*me*'s Nude Patent (more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...l-tribute-sandals-419219-24.html#post10748132)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mrslaygo*'s Dark Camel Patent (more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...l-tribute-sandals-419219-26.html#post10807941)



Hmm, seems like the US only have patent nude then. Thank you for the info about BG, *moshi moshi*... I can actually tap into that easier than the YSL boutique and thank you for the warning about the dark camel version, *mspiggy*. 
Okay, so my only hope for the leather version is perhaps in that expensive boutique... but if I am desperate, I'll go with the patent anyway from BG.
ladies!!!


----------



## goodmornin

kml2887 said:


> Definitely take it back, that shouldn't be normal for a shoe of this quality.  I actually saw a pair when I was browsing ebay that the strap had broken and had been repaired by a cobbler, so it makes me wonder if this is a common occurrence. :wondering  Either way, they should replace it for you.




So good news regarding the broken strap on the Navy Tribute Sandals from the recent 40% off sale.

I took it back to the boutique in SF and my SA said it was no problem even though the shoes were final sale. They had me fill out a service request form and said they'd give me call on the status of the shoes within a week. If they weren't able to repair the shoes to my satisfactory, they'll send me a replacement.

YAY for fantastic customer service!


----------



## crnklbn

All of u girls look amazing in them!! I really want a pair, but can't afford one right now =(


----------



## Shainerocks

goodmornin said:


> So good news regarding the broken strap on the Navy Tribute Sandals from the recent 40% off sale.
> 
> I took it back to the boutique in SF and my SA said it was no problem even though the shoes were final sale. They had me fill out a service request form and said they'd give me call on the status of the shoes within a week. If they weren't able to repair the shoes to my satisfactory, they'll send me a replacement.
> 
> YAY for fantastic customer service!



Congrats!! YSL has an excellent customer service.


----------



## mrs.yla

This is my first time here on Purse Forum so please forgive me If I look like i'm lost.

Anyways, I'm in search for a pair of gold shoes and is considering the YSL tribues in the crackled gold.  I was just wondering in you experience and opinion does it fit true to size?  I don't have a YSL near me so I'm going to have to order it on the website.


----------



## Pishi

mrs.yla said:


> This is my first time here on Purse Forum so please forgive me If I look like i'm lost.
> 
> Anyways, I'm in search for a pair of gold shoes and is considering the YSL tribues in the crackled gold. I was just wondering in you experience and opinion does it fit true to size? I don't have a YSL near me so I'm going to have to order it on the website.


 
mrs.yla, in my experience, YSL runs TTS.  I wear a 38 typically, and a 38 in the Tribute sandals.  They are great shoes...the gold crackle color really pops!


----------



## candyny

mrs.yla said:


> This is my first time here on Purse Forum so please forgive me If I look like i'm lost.
> 
> Anyways, I'm in search for a pair of gold shoes and is considering the YSL tribues in the crackled gold. I was just wondering in you experience and opinion does it fit true to size? I don't have a YSL near me so I'm going to have to order it on the website.


 This is a wonderfuly and surprisingly comfortable shoe.  I am a true US 8 and even tho these are more open than a pump I ordered the 38.5 (8 1/2) and am so glad I did as they fit perfectly.  My foot is a narrow/medium width.  Good luck.


----------



## moshi_moshi

TTS.  I generally wear a 38.5 in Euro sizing and I got a 38.5 in the Tribute, I probably could've gotten away with a 38 as well.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I got mine a while back, but only took pics today!   Wow they are soooo comfy!!    I walked a few blocks to get milk haha, and I had no problems! 







Regarding sizing, I went with the 38, which is the size I wear in all open toed CLs (Vp, NP, etc.).  A lot of my European shoes are a 38... whereas with American sizing I can take a 37, 37.5 or 38!


----------



## roussel

^ are those navy patent?  if so, we're shoe twins! i agree they are comfy to walk in


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi there!   Yes, they are and we're twins!   The picture sucks haha, so you can't tell.   I absolutely LOVE them!!   There is a new burgundy patent pair out that is TDF!   I'm so tempted, but I can't right now, considering the $hitload of stuff I bought in the past few weeks!


----------



## FancyPants

fieryfashionist said:


> I got mine a while back, but only took pics today!  Wow they are soooo comfy!!   I walked a few blocks to get milk haha, and I had no problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sizing, I went with the 38, which is the size I wear in all open toed CLs (Vp, NP, etc.). A lot of my European shoes are a 38... whereas with American sizing I can take a 37, 37.5 or 38!


 

Ohh looooove that color! Yeah it's important to look nice, even if you're just going to get some milk 

btw thanks again for your help with TB sizing. I love those shoes


----------



## Pishi

Hi guys...I posted these in my collection thread but I wanted to show them off here as well to YSL trib lovers!  Here are my babies. Red leather and navy patent tributes!


----------



## letucche

*fieryfashionist* beautiful pair! Bet your milk-salesman got some real big eyes that day. 

*pishi* congrats on two truly stunning pairs (love the colors!) and thanks for sharing them with us!  You've got some serious photography skills and made fantastic pictures! 

How in this world may I convince you of taking some more of your YSL beauties??


----------



## ms piggy

*pishi* your shots are beautiful, am so ashamed to post my pics. :shame:

But for the sake and love of the Tributes I shall.


----------



## ms piggy

My love for the Tributes started with these 2 pairs. 

Tribute 100 Pump in black & white ivory (heels are ivory)



Vichy 75 Sling in nero/ecru & panna


----------



## ms piggy

When the Tribute sandals came out earlier this year, I wasn't too impressed with the look due to the super high front platform. But... I slowly came to like them a little. I'm a big neutral colour lover, so the nude patent moved me just that little.  

Then I saw the navy patent and the rest is like they say... history.  Many thanks to a sweet friend in NYC, I scored a pair on sale from the YSL Madison boutique. So here it is! 

Tribute 105 Sandal in klein blu


----------



## ms piggy

And when you fall, you fall real quick. Here's my latest Tribute picked up from the sale at my local multi-brand shoe boutique. 

Tribute 105 PL Sandal in icy white


----------



## ms piggy

They are like the colour of stones but in patent. I adore these and would use them as my "white" shoes (I can't do pure white as it's too harsh for my complexion). I love the softer feminine look it conveys versus the "fierceness" of the navy patent. 

I know these are also available in black patent but not sure of other colours.


----------



## Veelyn

ms piggy said:


> And when you fall, you fall real quick. Here's my latest Tribute picked up from the sale at my local multi-brand shoe boutique.
> 
> Tribute 105 PL Sandal in icy white
> View attachment 795854



These are tdf!


----------



## Pishi

I love the ivory color!  It's such a classic, beautiful shoe.


----------



## Pishi

letucche said:


> *fieryfashionist* beautiful pair! Bet your milk-salesman got some real big eyes that day.
> 
> *pishi* congrats on two truly stunning pairs (love the colors!) and thanks for sharing them with us!  You've got some serious photography skills and made fantastic pictures!
> 
> How in this world may I convince you of taking some more of your YSL beauties??



What kind of picts?  Different outfits?  Standing on one leg?


----------



## roussel

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Hi there!   Yes, they are and we're twins!   The picture sucks haha, so you can't tell.   I absolutely LOVE them!!   There is a new burgundy patent pair out that is TDF!   I'm so tempted, but I can't right now, considering the $hitload of stuff I bought in the past few weeks!



tell me about it! my cc's are screaming at me! but don't you just love that navy patent color? it is so rich looking. i bet the burgundy is pretty too, haven't seen that one IRL, only in pics.  i just realized we are the same shoe size too!


----------



## roussel

ms piggy another shoe twin!  i also like the icy white sandals! i also can't do white, but those are just perfect!


----------



## the_lvlady

*fieryfashionist, pishi, miss piggy* ~ Your tributes are TDF!!!  I cannot wait to get mine! I ordered the cobalt blue ones and my sister is coming home from the US next week with my pair!


----------



## Tamarind

ms piggy, I am so glad you got these!  I love them all actually, and they look fabulous on you.  
You are on a Tribute roll, I must say.




ms piggy said:


> When the Tribute sandals came out earlier this year, I wasn't too impressed with the look due to the super high front platform. But... I slowly came to like them a little. I'm a big neutral colour lover, so the nude patent moved me just that little.
> 
> Then I saw the navy patent and the rest is like they say... history.  Many thanks to a sweet friend in NYC, I scored a pair on sale from the YSL Madison boutique. So here it is!
> 
> Tribute 105 Sandal in klein blu
> View attachment 795841


----------



## Tamarind

And you have perfect feet to wear these!



ms piggy said:


> They are like the colour of stones but in patent. I adore these and would use them as my "white" shoes (I can't do pure white as it's too harsh for my complexion). I love the softer feminine look it conveys versus the "fierceness" of the navy patent.
> 
> I know these are also available in black patent but not sure of other colours.


----------



## biwsuke

I'm a size 39 most of the time and I plan to order the tribute sandal in size 39 since everyone said that it's TTS. But can anyone with size 39 measure the length of the shoe for me??? (like how many cm? or inch?)

Thx a lot. I'm dying to get a pair!!!


----------



## letucche

Pishi said:


> What kind of picts?  Different outfits?  Standing on one leg?



  

Just can't get enough of these beauties! So I'm more than happy with everything you're adding!  

Maybe some different position (e.g. both feet next to each other, one foot, sitting...) or as I'm very interested in the designdetails some closeups. Maybe you can get some inspiration from post #101 by sfgirl67 in this thread. She really did some perfect shots for the designinterested viewer!  

Thanks so much for getting back on my request!

*ms piggy* beautiful pairs! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Ryna

Finally I took my Tributes out 









Family pictures - Tributes and little ChieMiharas


----------



## letucche

Ryna said:


> Finally I took my Tributes out



*Ryna*, not one day too early. These beauties really need to hit the streets!  Beautiful shoes and cool pictures, thank you so much fo sharing!


----------



## bagmad73

*ms piggy* - I am late to the show but still wanted to gush about your gorgeous YSLs....

I am not a big fan of the tributes...
BUT I so want your YSL platform slingbacks - they had run out of my size....and I wasn't so sure on the black patent....Congrats!!! Looks fabulous on you....


----------



## flower71

*ryna*, those shoes are tdf!
You make me want a pair!! Only thing hanging me back (apart from my ban!), I'm 5ft10 and hardly ever wear heels (well the most is 7cm...) How high are those tributes?
*ms piggy,* as always, perfect!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for all the lovely comments, esp on the icy white sling! 

*bagmad* the sling pair is actually half a size too big for me (38) but I couldn't bear not to take it home. I'm still considering if I should shorten the elastic at the back (the cobbler said its possible to do so). 

*Ryna* the red leather is so pretty! I'm starting to really like the Tributes 75. A more "sane" height for daily wear.


----------



## bagmad73

^^ Really? Wow, you can't tell from the pics....I am very sure you can bring the shoes to the cobbler and shorten the slingback. I think you should do it if it slips now....if not wait after a few wears as it may get looser???


----------



## sara999

beautiful!!!


also when i was at the YSL boutique on saturday there was a gorgeous set of tribute sandals (new stock!) that were grey seude with black trim. STUNNING!


----------



## ms piggy

bagmad73 said:


> ^^ Really? Wow, you can't tell from the pics....I am very sure you can bring the shoes to the cobbler and shorten the slingback. I think you should do it if it slips now....if not wait after a few wears as it may get looser???



I will wear it a few times to see how it feels. The way the sling is cut is actually better than regular slingbacks (which often slips off on me).


----------



## the_lvlady

My tributes are here! 

I'm just so happy, the fit is perfect and it is just gorgeous!  I love it so much that I ordered another one in deep red too!  A special shout out to *Minal *and *ms piggy* for answering my questions about the sizing. We don't have a boutique in my country and their advice helped a lot! Thank you dear tPF friends!


----------



## ms piggy

Congrats *the_lvlady*!! Glad to be help. I really like the red leather too (but trying to be good!). Please post pics when they arrive. 

Modelling pics?


----------



## betty*00

That blue color is fabulous! Just gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## letucche

*the_lvlady* congrats on a great purchase! Excellent choice of color! 



ms piggy said:


> Modelling pics?



Couldn't agree more with that!  Can't wait to see these beauties in action! And because you already delivered some high quality pictures, I'm sure that you'll stun us with many many beautiful modelling shots as well (maybe some closeups for the designinterested viewer as well? )!


----------



## csre

evilvietgirl said:


> ARG I'm so FRUSTRATED right now! I bought what I THOUGHT were YSL Tribute Heels. But when I came back home and checked online they weren't quite right.... Mines look exactly like the normal tributes (same material style ect) exept there's no T-strap and instead of just an ankle strap, it's a d orsay + ankle strap. Plus the whole heel is suede (instead of inside being painted) and the platform is lower than the tributes. Can anyone ID this shoe for me? Are they real? I hope I'm not a victim of Switch and Bait :O


 

I know it has been a while since this post, but i recently won a pair like this and had a hard time getting it authenticated cause most members hadnt seen them before, I almost got a heart attack! lol 

So, I just wanted to let you know, for the record and just in case, that they are real, this seller http://cgi.ebay.com/975-YSL-TRIBUTE...6:3|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:100 (well known and reputable), explained to me that they are a different variation but still from the tribute line.

Just thought I would let you know in case anyone bumps into a pair in the future and is unsure on whether they existed or not.


----------



## fieryfashionist

OMG, *G*, congrats!!!!!!!    They are sooo beautiful!!     Haha, you're so funny... the red is tempting me, too  (but I seriously can't)!   I can't wait to see yours!    It's crazy how comfy they are for five inch heels... but I'm not about to complain... it's one of the main reasons I adore them!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg haha, mine are in the ER... I've purchased waaaaaaaaay too many shoes lately.   I just adore the navy patent... they're low maintenance (which is why I gravitate towards patent in general haha) and stunning all the same.   The Burgundy is... it's a rich bordeaux/wine color, and in the patent, it's just fabulous!   If they go on sale (which won't be for a while haha), I so need to get them.  Haha, we are... double the shoes if we share. 



roussel said:


> tell me about it! my cc's are screaming at me! but don't you just love that navy patent color? it is so rich looking. i bet the burgundy is pretty too, haven't seen that one IRL, only in pics.  i just realized we are the same shoe size too!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Congrats *Ms Piggy*, *the_lvlady*, and all the rest with their beautiful Tributes...Love your pics, thanks for sharing, you gals look absolutely AMAZING...!!

*Ryna*, ADORE the colour on yours, your pictures look incredible too....!

Btw, please don't tempt me with the Red ones too...I just bought some other Red shoes...ARGH!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Pishi*, they are both stunning on you!! 
*
 lettuche*, haha, I think so.   They're not exactly "going out to get some milk" shoes haha. 

*  ms piggy* - They are all stunning!!   I especially adore the navy patent Tributes! 

* Ryna *- What cool pictures... they look fabulous on you!!


----------



## Plava

Ryna said:


> Finally I took my Tributes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family pictures - Tributes and little ChieMiharas


Oh my god!! i feel like killing myself right now.....like 2 months ago I saw this Tributes at a multibrand outlet, last pair in my size, exact model and color and....
.............................................FOR 30!!!!!!!!!!!

but I didnt buy them beacuse I thought the heel wasnt high enough for me....but now that I see them on someone else I loooooove them!!
the heel is probably just perfect for walking around all day!
I think in the past years designers have come up with so many ridicoulusly high heels that we might be losing proportion sense....5 yrs ago these where by all means high heels, now they seem like medium heels or is it just me??

any way I LOOOOVVVVEE them & I so regret not getting them when I could specially at that price....


----------



## csre

30? i would need to see that to believe it


----------



## Plava

I know it was crazy!! an outlet down here made a deep cleanse of almost all they had! Tod´s, D&G,YSL,Marni...all the shoes where 30&#8364;!! all the jeans where 25&#8364; (7,Citizens,Prada,Gucci) it was sooo ridicoulus!! it lasted 3 days and by the 2nd day the shelves where empty and still queues of people waiting to get in.......

Unfortunately I just grabed a dress and some jeans.....silly me...

they also had a beautifull YSL Mombasa bag fully embroided for 90&#8364;!!


----------



## annaspanna33

True love...


----------



## sunny2

sara999 said:


> beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> also when i was at the YSL boutique on saturday there was a gorgeous set of tribute sandals (new stock!) that were grey seude with black trim. STUNNING!


 


oooo that sounds gorgeous!


----------



## letucche

annaspanna33 said:


> True love...



Nothing but gorgeous, annaspanna!  Timeless classics!


----------



## jsc6

*the_lvlady*: that color of blue is absolutely radiant!!! you make me want blue tributes now!!! absolutely stunning!! modeling pics?


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Plava said:


> Oh my god!! i feel like killing myself right now.....like 2 months ago I saw this Tributes at a multibrand outlet, last pair in my size, exact model and color and....
> .............................................FOR 30!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but I didnt buy them beacuse I thought the heel wasnt high enough for me....but now that I see them on someone else I loooooove them!!
> the heel is probably just perfect for walking around all day!
> I think in the past years designers have come up with so many ridicoulusly high heels that we might be losing proportion sense....5 yrs ago these where by all means high heels, now they seem like medium heels or is it just me??
> 
> any way I LOOOOVVVVEE them & I so regret not getting them when I could specially at that price....


 

Wow!  i seriously need to take a vacation there!!!  where is this outlet?  i'd probably buy the whole store lol.


----------



## candyny

Ladies w/ luggage tributes...I have only worn mine like three times, but where one leather strap brushes up w/ the other leather strap some of the color has rubbed off.  Any thoughts?  I saw on one of the major stores they listed it as "painted leather".  What's the deal w/ this?  Too much $$$$ for this to happnen, right?  tia


----------



## tresjoliex

Ryna, where did you manage to find those?


----------



## Ryna

Thank you, dear TPF's, for all the compliments! 
*tresjoliex*, I bought them (and another pair in brown) from the YSL boutique at Saks Jandel a few months ago.


----------



## moshi_moshi

tresjoliex said:


> Ryna, where did you manage to find those?


 
not on sale but i remember you were looking for the lower tributes without the t-strap (black & brown featured here)


http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=ysl+tribute


----------



## tresjoliex

Ryna said:


> Thank you, dear TPF's, for all the compliments!
> *tresjoliex*, I bought them (and another pair in brown) from the YSL boutique at Saks Jandel a few months ago.


 
Were they on sale?

Can you post pics of the brown?

They are soo beautiful.


----------



## labellavita27

does anyone own a pair of taupe patent t strap studded tributes?


----------



## Ryna

tresjoliex said:


> Were they on sale?
> 
> Can you post pics of the brown?
> 
> They are soo beautiful.



Here's another pair. The color is Dark Cuoio. And yes, they were on sale (50 %OFF)  So I've got 2 pairs for the price of one


----------



## tresjoliex

They are beautiful. What's the heel height on those?


----------



## Shainerocks

^^ Where did you find them??


----------



## Shainerocks

Ryna said:


> Here's another pair. The color is Dark Cuoio. And yes, they were on sale (50 %OFF)  So I've got 2 pairs for the price of one



They are beautiful.

Where did you fin them on sale?


----------



## brintee

My first Tributes!


----------



## Shainerocks

^^^ I love the color.


----------



## tresjoliex

shaine, she said Saks I believe.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Shaine*!



Shainerocks said:


> ^^^ I love the color.


----------



## roussel

brintee first time to see those color tributes.  is it painted leather?  i love your pedi btw, i just put on a similar color on my toes.


----------



## marbella8

I was just going to ask, what color polish is that? I love it, and the Tributes, awesome, but where did you get them?  I have never seen that color?  I love it, it is a more muted brown.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## olialm1

brintee, you have cute toes!


----------



## brintee

thanks *roussel*, *marbella* & *olialm*! Im not sure if they are painted leather, ill have to look again when I get home, but that is the first time I have seen the color too and I fell in  when I saw it! I got them from Matchesfashion.com. My polish is by Essie, its called Punchy Pink!


----------



## annaspanna33

Gorgeous *Brintee*! Don't you just love them?


----------



## brintee

Thanks! I absolutely love them! I cant wait to wear them out ahhh! lol



annaspanna33 said:


> Gorgeous *Brintee*! Don't you just love them?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*brintee*, they look amazing on you!  i love the rich color!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Kumori*!


----------



## marbella8

Thanks Brintee, I am going to go get that polish today.  I love Essie polish, great quality!
Have a great day and enjoy your gorgeous new shoes!

Mar


----------



## brintee

Welcome! Have you ever used this website? http://transdesign.com/
They have Essie for $3.80!  What a steal!


----------



## letucche

kuromi-chan said:


> *brintee*, they look amazing on you!  i love the rich color!



100% agreed!  Thanks for the cool pictures!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *letucche*!


----------



## sunny2

Ryna said:


> Here's another pair. The color is Dark Cuoio. And yes, they were on sale (50 %OFF)  So I've got 2 pairs for the price of one


 
Congrats! I showed my SO's mom my 105mm Tributes and she thought they were ridiculously high and very abnormal.... She would love these!


----------



## tresjoliex

I hope the lower tributes are here to stay.


----------



## katerila

anyone kknow where i can find the luggage or dark cuoio ones on sale?? i'm 38.5


----------



## booboochuchy

Hey Ryna ... I just bought those same shoes ( paid full price unfortunately) Did you find that the leather on the top of the shoes were really stiff? Is it uncomfortable for you too?


----------



## booboochuchy

Did anyone find the leather on the luggage pair to be too stiff/uncomfortable? I wore mine for a little bit yesterday ( the shorter version) and the fronts left imprints on the top of my foot


----------



## Shainerocks

I bought a pair of black tributes on the Bay. I'm so excited!! They are in almost BN condition!


----------



## sara999

oh congrats!!!! i LOVE my tributes!


----------



## tresjoliex

Someone help me with sizing.

US 9/9.5

Louboutin 40.5

What size should I go for?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I went with my VP size in tributes


----------



## mayen120

tresjoliex said:


> Someone help me with sizing.
> 
> US 9/9.5
> 
> Louboutin 40.5
> 
> What size should I go for?



for me......
US 5.5/6
CL - 35

Tributes - 36

HTH


----------



## fieryfashionist

*tresjoliex* - I also went with my VP/NP size... and they are a perfect fit.


----------



## miss gucci

they look great


----------



## alyssa08

Ughh, I now really want a pair of these thanks to this thread. Unfortunately my big feet don't really agree with sandals. Sigh... I can dream


----------



## Pishi

I was in the Chicago YSL boutique yesterday, and they had three colors on sale:  patent navy, navy leather, and the red leather, all original height.  Not sure about the sizes, because I already have my two.  I was seduced by something else entirely!  Anywho, I digress. I worked with Mary Ann in the store, and she was awesome.  

They also had the black front cross over Tributes (in a 38 for sure, because I tried those) for $399, and the nude patent platform mary jane.  Plus lots of the cage shoes (which is one of the styles I went for).  

Anyway, Tributes are still out there on sale.


----------



## sara999

these are the new tribute sandals available at sloane st in london, they are £6xx, don't know the exact figure but it is 6-something.


----------



## roussel

^ omg i love those sara!!! you know what colors they come in?


----------



## sara999

there is grey with black and i think a navy with black


----------



## Pishi

is that suede?  how pretty!


----------



## tresjoliex

Pishi, did they have ones without the T strap


----------



## sara999

it is suede, it's gorgeous. but my originals only cost me £335 so paying nearly double for the sandals is quite tough to swallow


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG those are AMAZING! 

Emailing the boutique right now!!


----------



## sunny2

Wow I love the gray tributes! Thanks for sharing the pic!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Couldn't edit my post ... I looked online and the leopard tribute sandals that are new are $1100!

WTF! When I bought my tributes they were only $800! If they have that much of a price hike I'm gonna cry! :cry:


----------



## sara999

i know naked. the suede sandals are nearly double what i paid for my original black patent tributes. it is definitely making me think twice no matter how much i desperately want them


----------



## Pishi

tresjoliex said:


> Pishi, did they have ones without the T strap



tresjolieux, I can't remember.  I think I recall seeing the "non T strap" version in maroon patent?  I would call the boutique and ask.  They are super nice there.


----------



## tresjoliex

^Where's the boutique at?


----------



## sara999

okay here's a question. (rhetorical) if the patent tribute sandals cost £4xx why dot eh suede ones cost £200 more?


----------



## ayla

^ The ones that I have, suede with gold edging, probably is a little  more work because of the edging detail ?


----------



## sara999

hmm. i guess. just seems unfair for the price difference to be so big! £6xx is SO much harder to justify than £4xx!!!


----------



## ayla

^ Hehe.. I know ! I think the difference here was quite marked too, it was 1095$ for the suede ones, and 795$ for the patent ones.


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone have the email address to a ysl boutique??

tHANKS


----------



## Australienne

YSL tribute pump question - does anyone know if they came with a black bottom sole at all?


----------



## Raffaluv

Hi Ladies - I'm so in love with these shoes but havent taken the plunge yet - you all look amazing!!! 

I prefer the "traditional" tribute sandal but came across a couple pair of the suede tributes (sorry I'm a YSL newbie but the price was too good not to post!)  sizes 40 & 40.5 in black at Saks $760 now $354.78 


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1246890836532


----------



## Elsie87

My new Tributes 90 (different style):


----------



## jennified_

^ they look great!


----------



## **shoelover**

looking good Elsie87!


----------



## **shoelover**

has anyone seen the trib toos in suede without the ankle strap in the uk? also are they likely to stretch? ta


----------



## sedds

Elsie87 said:


> My new Tributes 90 (different style):



Nice shoes & love the colour on your toes


----------



## tresjoliex

Those are really cute.

Anyone have an EMAIL to the boutique?


----------



## Sharkbait

ugh...my dog ate my last navy blue heeled sandal (only shoe he's EVER eaten) and I've had the hardest time finding a navy sandal that I liked.  I'm sooo tempted to get these in navy.  But the price is sort of killing me.  

But looking at the pics.....I might have to do it.

The patent blue studded version is on sale $399 on YSL.com or the T-strap version is on nm.com for $760!  I'm not crazy about patent, but for the price difference...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

tresjoliex said:


> Those are really cute.
> 
> Anyone have an EMAIL to the boutique?


 
YSLSTR005.Houston@us.ysl.com

Houston Boutique ... ask for Veronica Lopez.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone!  They are soooo comfy!


----------



## tresjoliex

What do the lower ones say on the box?


----------



## Pishi

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks everyone!  They are soooo comfy!



Elsie, those are beautiful...I tried them on a few months ago and fell in love.  I had to pass them by, though...


----------



## roussel

elsie nice sandals!  ysl tributes are so comfy (i am wearing my navy patent ones to work today) i am considering to get another pair.


----------



## sunny2

sara999 said:


> these are the new tribute sandals available at sloane st in london, they are £6xx, don't know the exact figure but it is 6-something.


 

I saw this today at Saks! The color is darker in person, I'm assuming it's because of the flash. It has a black patent heel. Sooooo pretty!!! They also had a dark hunter green suede with black leater trim. Both fabulous colors for fall! They were $995


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Thanks for the update!! I will wait for them to go on sale and then snag em!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I really want to add burgundy patent ones to my Tribute duo haha, but only if/when they go on sale!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I am in love with this thread!! I always thought Tributes were kinda tacky and hooker-ish. But after seeing EVERY OTHER black platform sandal in shoe stores...YSL are definitely the most chic, stylish and flattering pair I've seen!!

I tried on black patent YSLs (The taller ones with the T strap) at Cusp yesterday for the first time and I am totally in love in them!!!! They looked AMAZING ON and they were SO comfortable!! I couldn't believe it! I had tried on like 8 or 9 pairs of different black platform sandals that day and the YSLs were the only ones that fit. 

But sadly I did not buy them because I can't really justify $800 shoes right now..but I am taking the MCAT in August and if I do well I told myself that I will reward myself with the Tributes!! Its a whole new inspiration to study..I will be printing off these pictures from this thread and posting them around my room...lol


----------



## Gator bag lady

^^ good luck on your test!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I am in love with this thread!! I always thought Tributes were kinda tacky and hooker-ish. But after seeing EVERY OTHER black platform sandal in shoe stores...YSL are definitely the most chic, stylish and flattering pair I've seen!!
> 
> I tried on black patent YSLs (The taller ones with the T strap) at Cusp yesterday for the first time and I am totally in love in them!!!! They looked AMAZING ON and they were SO comfortable!! I couldn't believe it! I had tried on like 8 or 9 pairs of different black platform sandals that day and the YSLs were the only ones that fit.
> 
> But sadly I did not buy them because I can't really justify $800 shoes right now..but I am taking the MCAT in August and if I do well I told myself that I will reward myself with the Tributes!! Its a whole new inspiration to study..I will be printing off these pictures from this thread and posting them around my room...lol


 
good luck girl! hope you get the tributes!


----------



## jennified_

Good luck! ^^


----------



## jennified_

I just ordered my first pair of Navy Patent Tribute Sandals thanks to Pishi!!! 

The customer service at the Chicago YSL is awesome, and they have lots of smaller sizes left for $439! Shipping to Canada only costs $10 and they ship through UPS. I know UPS charges obscene amounts for duties...

Does anyone know what I should be expecting in terms of how much extra I will pay on top of shipping? 

Other than that... I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayla

^ Do you know if it was shipped using standard or worldwide ? What really hurts is the brokerage, the tax isn't so bad. Here's a table - 

http://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html


----------



## PrincessCayenne

jennified_ said:


> I just ordered my first pair of Navy Patent Tribute Sandals thanks to Pishi!!!
> 
> The customer service at the Chicago YSL is awesome, and they have lots of smaller sizes left for $439! Shipping to Canada only costs $10 and they ship through UPS. I know UPS charges obscene amounts for duties...
> 
> Does anyone know what I should be expecting in terms of how much extra I will pay on top of shipping?
> 
> Other than that... I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


 
^I'm pretty sure they just charge GST and a brokerage fee (which is about $10 if my memory serves me correctly)
Lucky girl! Post modeling pics! The tributes are next on my list...after my ban is over of course


----------



## ebayBAGS

I can finally join the YSL tribute madness!! My amazing hubby purchased the black patent 105s for my birthday


----------



## sunny2

Congrats ebaybags and happy birthday! That was sweet of your husband!


----------



## bohemianchic

I love the YSL tribute, i'm going to new york in october and hope to get a pair


----------



## angelcove

They look fabulous on you!   U have a sweet hubby.


----------



## jennified_

ayla said:


> ^ Do you know if it was shipped using standard or worldwide ? What really hurts is the brokerage, the tax isn't so bad. Here's a table -
> 
> http://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html



I have no clue.. She said it would take 5-7 business days to arrive?


----------



## letucche

*ebayBAGS* fantastic gift, great taste! Thanks for sharing, wear them with pride and show us more!!


----------



## catabie

these are the red tribute that i got on sale from ysl.com.  thanks for letting me share


----------



## ebayBAGS

Thank you ladies! 

Catabie- Love the tributes & of course the H bag!!


----------



## Sharkbait

Ok, since there is no place near me that sells YSL Tributes, I decided to try on an "inspired by" pair at DSW to get a feel for the platform and the look.  I'm hooked. The platform makes them sooo easy to walk in and comfortable. I'm totally buying the navy pair tomorrow online. I don't care if they aren't on sale, finding navy leather (non patent) is hard and that's an investment shoe I'll have for a long, long time!  Woot!


----------



## jennified_

^ woopwoop!


----------



## Pishi

jennified_ said:


> I just ordered my first pair of Navy Patent Tribute Sandals thanks to Pishi!!!
> 
> The customer service at the Chicago YSL is awesome, and they have lots of smaller sizes left for $439! Shipping to Canada only costs $10 and they ship through UPS. I know UPS charges obscene amounts for duties...
> 
> Does anyone know what I should be expecting in terms of how much extra I will pay on top of shipping?
> 
> Other than that... I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!



I'm so excited for you!!!    Can't wait to see pictures...glad the YSL folks were able to help.  I found them to be super nice, and glad they were good to you as well.


----------



## Sharkbait

Oh CRAP!!  NM has the blue, but only in 39.5.  I'm TTS 39.  IN My CLs, I'm anywhere from 38.5-40, depending on the shoe.  Do you think I can get away with a 39.5 in these? Or will they be too big?


----------



## ebayBAGS

are the blue on sale at NM !??!


----------



## Sharkbait

ebayBAGS said:


> are the blue on sale at NM !??!



No, but someone just said they are on sale at the YSL Boutiques??  

If so, the ones I ordered from Neimans are totally going back!

EDIT- Just called the SanFran Boutique -- they don't have my size, but are checking across all their boutiques, since they are onsale.  Fingers crossed that I can get these on sale!


----------



## jennified_

^ I hope they find you a pair! I am usually a 37 and i could wear the 37.5 as well, both fit and the bigger size wasn't too bad!


----------



## caramello

Pishi said:


> Hi guys...I posted these in my collection thread but I wanted to show them off here as well to YSL trib lovers! Here are my babies. Red leather and navy patent tributes!


 

your tribute's are beautiful, but i absolutely adore your dog! is it a pug??


----------



## Pishi

Caramello, yup, that's a pug...I have two.  That's Meena.


----------



## surlygirl

quick question for you lovelies ... can I go TTS in the YSL studded platform sandals? I was going to go up a half size, but there's a pair available in my true US size. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## roussel

I think you can go TTS.  I tried both TTS and half size bigger and both look ok.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> quick question for you lovelies ... can I go TTS in the YSL studded platform sandals? I was going to go up a half size, but there's a pair available in my true US size. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


 
I got a 39 in my tributes ... if that helps


----------



## letucche

Pishi said:


> Caramello, yup, that's a pug...I have two.  That's Meena.



*Pishi,* awesome pugs!!!


----------



## Pishi

^^ Thank, letucche!  I can't take credit for their looks...only for their bad behavior.


----------



## letucche

Pishi said:


> ...only for their bad behavior.



Can't believe a word of it, Pishi! They look so well-behaved!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks much, *roussel*. 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I got a 39 in my tributes ... if that helps


 
your input always helps, *naked*! I passed on the studded patent sandals, but am on the lookout for the regular tributes in leather. Not sure what color yet.


----------



## Sharkbait

Mine arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## betty*00

Does anyone own the turquoise suede with gold trim version? I've only seen one on this thread so far. If so, can you please post some modelling pics? I desperately want the black and navy patent but have found the turquoise in my size. Just debating whether I should get them or not or save up for the black or navy patent???
TIA!!


----------



## tresjoliex

^I think Adriana Lima wore those.


----------



## betty*00

*tres*, I remember Adriana wearing the black and gold ones, not turquiose. Unless there's another picture. I'll try to do a search. Thanks!


----------



## tresjoliex

^yes your right. I don't know why I thought they were turquoise.

But the turqouise ones are def hot!


----------



## Sharkbait

They're here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^^ Yay!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*pishi*!! So this is where you hang out! I am soooo going to try a pair of tributes...this thread sent me over the top!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies...any reputable YSL tribute sellers on *bay?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Can someone give me sizing advice for an online purchase of tribute sandals please?  

I nearly always take a size 38.  

Last summer I scored some tribute sandals on sale in 38.5 but I had to return them because they were too big, I can't remember by how much, but definitely too big. 
Recently I bought YSL cage boots and had to go down to a size 37.
My regular tribute pumps (not trib too's) in patent leather are a 38 but I have to use heel grips now.
So, what do you think, should I go for the *37.5 or the 38*?

Sorry for the long post - I've bought too many shoes half a size too big lately and then missed out on the size I needed!  :cry:

TIA!


----------



## Sharkbait

Ladies with Tributes:  What sort of dust bag comes with these? The one that came with mine seemed a bit "off" from what I expected. It's just a satin bag - not YSL on it or anything.  And it seems small.  If this isn't the right dustbag, I'm calling up Neimans and demanding an official one, especially for the price I paid for these!


----------



## tresjoliex

^It is satin, but I think it says YSL on it.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Sharkbait said:


> Ladies with Tributes:  What sort of dust bag comes with these? The one that came with mine seemed a bit "off" from what I expected. It's just a satin bag - not YSL on it or anything.  And it seems small.  If this isn't the right dustbag, I'm calling up Neimans and demanding an official one, especially for the price I paid for these!



The dustbag is on the smaller side, very shiny almost slippery black satin with YSL written in large letters.

Any modeling pics yet?!?  Do you love them?


----------



## ebayBAGS

Straight-Laced said:


> Can someone give me sizing advice for an online purchase of tribute sandals please?
> 
> I nearly always take a size 38.
> 
> Last summer I scored some tribute sandals on sale in 38.5 but I had to return them because they were too big, I can't remember by how much, but definitely too big.
> Recently I bought YSL cage boots and had to go down to a size 37.
> My regular tribute pumps (not trib too's) in patent leather are a 38 but I have to use heel grips now.
> So, what do you think, should I go for the *37.5 or the 38*?
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I've bought too many shoes half a size too big lately and then missed out on the size I needed!  :cry:
> 
> TIA!



All my other YSL pumps are a size 38 but in the YSL patent tributes I took a 39. It is all depending on which leather you are getting because the regular leather is much looser and softens. HTH.


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> *pishi*!! So this is where you hang out! I am soooo going to try a pair of tributes...this thread sent me over the top!



Bella!  Yup, I'm a YSL/Jimmy Choo girl at heart, at least at the moment!  The Tributes would look awesome on you.  Now's the time to buy if you're interested in blue or red.  I can't remember if any neutrals are on sale, too.  Check with the YSL boutique in SF.  Ask for Laurence (and tell him that Priya said hi!).  He's really good.  He can do a locate for you...


----------



## Pishi

Straight-Laced said:


> Can someone give me sizing advice for an online purchase of tribute sandals please?
> 
> I nearly always take a size 38.
> 
> Last summer I scored some tribute sandals on sale in 38.5 but I had to return them because they were too big, I can't remember by how much, but definitely too big.
> Recently I bought YSL cage boots and had to go down to a size 37.
> My regular tribute pumps (not trib too's) in patent leather are a 38 but I have to use heel grips now.
> So, what do you think, should I go for the *37.5 or the 38*?
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I've bought too many shoes half a size too big lately and then missed out on the size I needed!  :cry:
> 
> TIA!



Hey there...I would go for the 38.  I find that YSL is pretty true to size, your experience with the cage boots notwithstanding.  37.5  might be too small.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thank you so much *Pishi *and *EbayBAGS*!!!

I'm going to try the 38's and keep my fingers crossed until they arrive...  

I'll come back and post pics


----------



## BellaShoes

Pishi said:


> Bella! Yup, I'm a YSL/Jimmy Choo girl at heart, at least at the moment! The Tributes would look awesome on you. Now's the time to buy if you're interested in blue or red. I can't remember if any neutrals are on sale, too. Check with the YSL boutique in SF. Ask for Laurence (and tell him that Priya said hi!). He's really good. He can do a locate for you...


 
Thanks *pishi*!! I will check it out


----------



## Sharkbait

Ok, I rechecked the dustbag, and it's correct.  I just missed the YSL at first.

Anyway...finally!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow! Absolutely stunning!!! Are they cobalt blue?


----------



## Sharkbait

BellaShoes said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning!!! Are they cobalt blue?



Thanks!

Yes, Cobalt (non patent.)  I wanted something I could easily wear with jeans.  I had a fabulous pair of navy sandals that my dog ate and I didn't realize how versatile blue was until my pair was gone. Luckily, it was a cheap pair and it's the ONLY shoe he's ever eaten. So, these are the replacement!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are absolutely unbelievable! Congrats!


----------



## jsc6

*sharkbait*:  love the cobalt blue, i was debating on getting this color ... congrats!


----------



## ayla

sharkbait: LOVE the colour !


----------



## Pishi

sharkbait...color looks fantastic!  so pretty. congrats.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, I have a Tribute Authentication question...if you think you can help...click here.

TIA!


----------



## letucche

Sharkbait said:


> Ok, I rechecked the dustbag, and it's correct.  I just missed the YSL at first.
> 
> Anyway...finally!!!



*Sharkbait,* gorgeous shoes, cool color! Grats on a great taste and thank you for the beautiful shots!


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, I have a Tribute Authentication question...if you think you can help...click here.
> 
> TIA!



Bella, as I responded in a PM, my thoughts are as follows.  Ladies, if you could chime in and let us know what you think, that would be great:

--I bought my tribs in March of 2008, and I'm not sure if they released other styles.  I found the insole to be a little suspicious, because the inside sole looked lumpy and not as neat and precisely flat as my own.  The stitching on my inner sole is gold, not blue or black.  
--Also, the bottom sole appears to be black in this Tribute, whereas mine is dark blue.  
--The biggest issue I had was the heel.  My heel is wrapped in patent leather.  This heel appears to be stacked wood.  

Again, these shoes are in the UK, so they might have released a different version.  I feel uneasy, however.  It just doesn't look exactly right to me.


----------



## Pishi

Hey, have you guys seen this?  Tribs in satin!  

Yves Saint Laurent|Satin platform sandals|NET-A-PORTER.COM

pricey but lovely...


----------



## suetje

runs the tribute too true to size girls?


----------



## jennified_

Pishi said:


> Hey, have you guys seen this? Tribs in satin!
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent|Satin platform sandals|NET-A-PORTER.COM
> 
> pricey but lovely...


 
So pretty!


----------



## Ocaldo

How flipping gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks love... I absolutely agree...I saw a pair of French Navy Patent Tributes IRL at the YSL in the City and the soles were indeed dark blue...thanks for the side by side!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay Ladies, I have *OFFICIALLY* joined your lovely club....

Between FB and tPF...the enabling ladies...oy vey! I cracked and caved to the pressure

A sneak preview.....My* brand new **Cobalt Blue YSL Tributes *will be here next week.... for now, here are the photos...modelling pics to follow of course


----------



## Pishi

Bella...oooh, congrats!!  So lovely.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Pishi* my queen enabler


----------



## kuromi-chan

those satin Tributes are gorgeous!

congrats again *Bella* dear!


----------



## BellaShoes

The satins are amazing! Can you imagine pairing the satin tributes with a LBD for a holiday party...

Thanks *Kuromi*!!


----------



## luxealways

If anyone's interested there's a pair of black/blue suede T-strap tributes at Saks.com for $304 Size 39.5

If only these were my size. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446205084&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492703513&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1248187087441


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay Bella!! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## javaboo

You guys make me miss my tributes. Are they still on sale and what is the discount now?


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yay Bella!! Welcome to the club!!


 
Thanks *naked*!! Your volcano Tributes are absolutely stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

javaboo said:


> You guys make me miss my tributes. Are they still on sale and what is the discount now?


 
Hey *javaboo*...the t-strap Tributes in cobalt, french navy patent and deep red are available in very limited, teeny, tiny sizes at the boutiques for $490...sz 36-37. Otherwise, full price at Bergdorf (Cobalt), NM has them in Luggage, Black Patent and leopard Pony Hair (full price)...Barneys has the Patent Taupe (full price)...


----------



## jennified_

My Navy Patents are due to arrive today!!!!! Modelling Pic's later tonight! eeeeeeeeek


----------



## HotCocoa

i'm halfway thru this thread & have been  over all the beautiful shoes!  keep the pics coming!


----------



## BellaShoes

jennified_ said:


> My Navy Patents are due to arrive today!!!!! Modelling Pic's later tonight! eeeeeeeeek


 
 is it 'later tonight' yet?


----------



## jennified_

BellaShoes said:


> is it 'later tonight' yet?



Unfortunately UPS sucks and keeps delivering my package to my home address when I requested the package to be delivered to my work. I even spoke to a CSR last night to confirm this! On top of that I'm being charged 130.56 for COD fees! I hate hate hate UPS!!!!! Grrrr!!!

But I will be posting some CL reveals in an hour or so after dinner!


----------



## mellibelly

So all of your gorgeous modeling pics pushed me over the edge and I bought the red leather tributes! I love them so much I just ordered the navy patent today! They will be here in a couple days but for now here are my red tributes! You Ladies weren't kidding when you said they are comfy.

Excuse the jeans and dog hair covered floor!


----------



## jennified_

RED HOT melli!!!! Love it!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Melli*, They are fabulous and perfect w/ your pedi!!!! Congrats!

ummmm, hello *jennified*....


----------



## mellibelly

Thank you!!

Yes, *jennified* I want to see your pics of the navy to hold me over until mine arrive lol!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*melli*, the reds look awesome on you!  great choice in picking up the navy patents as well!


----------



## jennified_

Sorry it took so long... here they are!!!! Have been lusting for these for the longest time.. now I am considering whether or not I should buy the red. Does anyone know which boutique might be able to ship to Canada not using UPS?











Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ *jenni*, they look great on you!


----------



## Pishi

Ladies!! They look fabulous!!  I have both the navy patent and the red leather and I love them both...


----------



## olialm1

LOVE the red!!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

jennified_ said:


> Sorry it took so long... here they are!!!! Have been lusting for these for the longest time.. now I am considering whether or not I should buy the red. Does anyone know which boutique might be able to ship to Canada not using UPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
WOW!!  They look lovely on you...are they patent? Where'd u get them???


----------



## jennified_

more_CHOOS said:


> WOW!!  They look lovely on you...are they patent? Where'd u get them???


 
Thanks choos!  I got them from the Chicago Boutique! They are the Navy Patents that are on sale. I believe they are $459 but mine were marked wrong so I got them for 439! yay!


----------



## ebayBAGS

*mello*- love the red especially with that pedi!!!
*jennified*- they look great! I think I _need_ a blue patent pair too...


----------



## mellibelly

Thanks everyone! 

*jennified* love the navy patent! If anyone is still looking for navy they are out there, I found a pair at YSL San Francisco, they may have more.


----------



## BellaShoes

AHHHHHH... *jenni*....they are PERFECT on you!

You look as though you may have small feet... YSL San Francisco has the red in 36.5 only


----------



## BellaShoes

mellibelly said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> *jennified* love the navy patent! If anyone is still looking for navy they are out there, I found a pair at YSL San Francisco, they may have more.


 
I was at the YSL SF Saturday...they have the Navy in 36, Red in 36.5 and Cobalt in 36.5 and 37


----------



## lvpiggy

hi ladies!  piggy's back!!  i missed you all tons!!

got these several months ago - not sure if they're tributes, but they're YSL, and they SPARKLE!!!  hehehe   my SA said this colourway was exclusive to beverly hills, wasn't able to find anyone to confirm that tho . . .


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice to 'see' you LV! Your Tributes are fabulous!


----------



## jennified_

Bling bling! I love it!


----------



## balmiu

ooooo......i LOVE those white ones! congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

those are awesome *piggy*!


----------



## may3545

Everyone looks awesome! I have a pair in cobalt blue, but have yet to wear it. Everyone has said how comfortable it is to walk in, but these are by far my tallest shoes... 5.5 inches?? I know the platform makes it feel like 4 inches, but usually I'm a 3 inch shoe girl, so I've been scared of wearing these and toppling over. Maybe I need more occasions to wear them =P


----------



## bagmad73

I need some help - and where best to find it then here on TPF?

If anyone sees a pair of lower heel tribute sandals (with or without the T strap) in red, please let me know where!!! Would really really appreciate it.

TIA


----------



## mo.space

hey guys!!
these shoes are SUPER hot, love all the modeling pics.
what's the sizing like? do they run true to size?
cheeers


----------



## Creammia

I m looking for the lower verison as well...seems i cant find it anywhere now:cryo they still exist? Pls Help



bagmad73 said:


> I need some help - and where best to find it then here on TPF?
> 
> If anyone sees a pair of lower heel tribute sandals (with or without the T strap) in red, please let me know where!!! Would really really appreciate it.
> 
> TIA


----------



## mnl

Creammia said:


> I m looking for the lower verison as well...seems i cant find it anywhere now:cryo they still exist? Pls Help


 

I found a pair of the lower version in black last week at a store in Lausanne, Switzerland called Drake Store.  They were 60% off .  They had other YSL tributes on sale as well (studded ones and bow tributes).  Here's the phone number +41 (0)21 320 08 20


----------



## bagmad73

Thank you mnl!!! I hope they ship internationally


----------



## Lyra




----------



## azalea223

Lyra said:


>


 
These are gorgeous!!! Lyra - are they true to size?  What is heel height and platform height of the shoes?


----------



## Lyra

^Thank you! 
Yes, they are tts.
The heel is 4 inches and I suppose the platform is approximately 1 inch. They are very comfy for heels.


----------



## azalea223

Lyra said:


> ^Thank you!
> Yes, they are tts.
> The heel is 4 inches and I suppose the platform is approximately 1 inch. They are very comfy for heels.


 

That's it...I need to get myself a pair.  For my reference can you tell me what your CL simple pump shoe size is and did you get the same size in these shoes.  I will have to buy online sight unseen so I have to make sure.


----------



## Lyra

azalea223 said:


> That's it...I need to get myself a pair.  For my reference can you tell me what your CL simple pump shoe size is and did you get the same size in these shoes.  I will have to buy online sight unseen so I have to make sure.



I don't have any Simple pumps, but I am 36 in Pigalle 4 inches and 36,5 in Decollete.  As far as I know people size up half a size in the Simple pumps right?
I would say the Tributes are tts and that is also the common opinion on tfs I know.


----------



## ms piggy

*azalea223* I am typically 37.5 for most Italian brands like Tods, Miu Miu and YSL. CL shoes are narrow for me and I have to size up by half for most of them including the Simple pumps i.e. 38. For these Tributes, I take 37.5 (I could also do 38 but 37.5 is TTS). 

What I'm trying to say is CL is quite the "odd" one (not the best for comparison) as most people find they are all over the place for those beloved red-sole shoes.


----------



## azalea223

thanks lyra and mspiggy.  you're infos are very helpfull indeed.


----------



## jennified_

Lyra you look awesome!~


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lyra*, you look fabulous! Love the outfit pairings...

I am TTS in YSL Tribute Sandals... for reference my CL Simple size is 39 as well.


----------



## mellibelly

Woo! Got my navy tributes! 

Monday night I wore them to a concert (standing for almost 3 hours) and then walked to a bar...absolutely no discomfort. 

I find these tts as well. I take a 37 in miu miu, prada, etc. and got the same size tributes. I can fit the 37.5 too but the 37 is like a glove.


----------



## jennified_

^


----------



## Lyra

Thanks everyone! 
mellibelly, the blue sandals are awesome!


----------



## olialm1

Lyra I really like the outfit with the leather jacket. Very cute!

Mellibelly ......


----------



## Milana

tributes sz 37.5 $300 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1248903176711&ev19=1:1


----------



## mellibelly

Lyra you look fab! Is that the luggage brown color? 

Thank you! And someone buy those tribs Milana posted. Such a great deal!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous *Melli*! They look perfect on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' good *melli*!


----------



## jsc6

*mellibelly:* gorgeous!


----------



## tresjoliex

Lyra, those are hot. Where'd you find them?

I want lower ones tooo!


----------



## Lyra

^Thanks! I got them at mytheresa.com - but it was already last year.


----------



## laurasarah

*xxMe & my black patent Tributes!xx*


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous *Laura*, loved them paired with tights!


----------



## BellaShoes

*YSL Tribute Sandal in Cobalt Blue*

TTS (I took a 39)
YSL Chicago

(details: gold stitching in the insole, gold buckle, black wood heel, cobalt blue sole)


----------



## Shainerocks

I love your tributes Bella. I need to post my pair soon!


----------



## jsc6

Bella: love the cobalt color!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

wow bella love them in blue!


----------



## jennified_

Bella I love the cobalt!!! So pretty!


----------



## ebayBAGS

*bella*they look great!! Cobalt blue is hot!


----------



## superBag

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc232/chauft/051.jpg?t=1249005369

OMG! my dream pair ~~~~~~


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> hey guys!!
> these shoes are SUPER hot, love all the modeling pics.
> what's the sizing like? do they run true to size?
> cheeers



can someone help me out? please


----------



## ms piggy

^^ We have just recently commented on the sizing (2 pages back), you can click on the link here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...l-tribute-sandals-419219-60.html#post11894898


----------



## luxealways

Hi Ladies, 

If anyone's interested, Posh on Main  http://www.poshonmain.com has the studded Tributes (90mm) at $198.75 (75% off) 

Am supposed to be on a ban but just ordered a Magenta pair  Now just have to figure out how to hide them from hubby


----------



## jennified_

^ That's awesome! I was about to purchase..but I like them with a higher heel!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you, thank you, thank you ladies!!!

I hope *phisi* chimes in soon...she is the one that pushed me over the edge into the world of 'I want those!'

*mo.space*....I took mine TTS, I could have taken .5 size down however personally I do not like my heel right to the edge...so I stayed TTS.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gooooooooooooooorgeous bellaaa!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Mmmmmm, thank you *naked*!


----------



## aznbaybee4u

I went to the YSL boutique in SF today and saw a lower heel tribute sandals but it doesnt have the T-strap.. its really tempting.. would you rather get the YSL tribute sandals with the T-strap or without?


----------



## the_lvlady

Not the best pic, but here's my cobalt blue tributes in action


----------



## ms piggy

^^ Classy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice *lvlady*!!

My cobalt blue's made their debut tonight for a dinner date with my hubby...he likes


----------



## n.love

Creammia said:


> I m looking for the lower verison as well...seems i cant find it anywhere now:cryo they still exist? Pls Help



I saw plenty of these in a variety of colors in the Singapore and Hong Kong YSL boutiques when I was there a few weeks ago so they definately exist!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

After drooling over everybody's Tributes, I had to get a pair of my own...and I LOVE THEM!!!  They are so super comfortable.  I wore them Friday night to a concert (100 Monkeys <--at TwiCon  )and to a club afterwards and no blisters at all!!!

Anyway, here they are....thanks for letting me share...and thanks to Jenny for helping me locate a pair!


----------



## jsc6

^^ they look great on you!!


----------



## suetje

What do you girls think of the stud sandals?


----------



## mellibelly

Fabulous *more_CHOOS*!!!  It's insane how comfy they are, I agree!

*suetje* I think the stud sandals are cute but not extreme enough for me. I like my heels over the top.


----------



## BellaShoes

*moreChoos*...they look fanatstic on you! Congrats...

As for the stud Tributes.. I have tried them and the leather or cut of the leather of the toe is odd and hurts my feet... I do love the bow tribute as well as the cage heel (d'orsay style with an ankle strap)


----------



## kaka

Is there still any available tributes in black Leather not patent ?  NM and saks website only features the patent


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> *YSL Tribute Sandal in Cobalt Blue*
> 
> TTS (I took a 39)
> YSL Chicago
> 
> (details: gold stitching in the insole, gold buckle, black wood heel, cobalt blue sole)



Bella...sorry, was out of town.  These are so fabulous on you!  How beautiful!  I'm glad the YSL Chicago store was able to help.  Really, just gorgeous on your foot...


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks everyone!!!  I am wearing mine out (again) tonight!


----------



## jennified_

more_choos! THEY LOOK SO HOT ON YOU! I haven't been able to wear mine out because I'm stumped on what I should wear it with! GRR


----------



## mellibelly

kaka said:


> Is there still any available tributes in black Leather not patent ?  NM and saks website only features the patent



I saw black leather tribs at Saks Beverly Hills. I think there's a better selection in stores than online.


----------



## lzas

Hi ladies,

anybody knows where I can find a pair in size 39 or 39.5 on sale? I going for any color! hehehe I am just in love with them!

Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gosh *Izas*..your best bet is to call around. I finally found a 39 in Chicago at YSL but it was only after the SA tore through the entire back room searching...the general YSL system shows zero in stock...although the YSL in SF has the _studded tributes _in 39 and 39.5 on sale...

*PISHI!!!!* I love them and my hubby digs 'em too


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> *PISHI!!!!* I love them and my hubby digs 'em too



Bella...my blue patent tributes are my BF's favorite shoe in my entire collection...so I can imagine that your hubby loved them too!


----------



## lzas

BellaShoes said:


> Gosh *Izas*..your best bet is to call around. I finally found a 39 in Chicago at YSL but it was only after the SA tore through the entire back room searching...the general YSL system shows zero in stock...although the YSL in SF has the _studded tributes _in 39 and 39.5 on sale...
> 
> *HI Bella, I will call around tomorrow, but the only trouble is I live in South korea  Did you buy yours on sale? I found a pair of black ones leather for U$690, but I wanted a blue too. Do you think they run true for size? I wear 39.5 in Louboutins, 39 in Choos and Chanel.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^*lzas* - i bought TTS (my CL size of 38.5) i could have probably gone a 1/2 sz smaller if that was all they had.


----------



## lzas

*moshi  *Thank you for the advice! So I think the 39 will fit me perfectly. 
I can't wait!!!


----------



## labellavita27

Does anyone know where i can still find the t strap patent studded platform tributes?


----------



## labellavita27

does anyone know where i can get these now?



LVobsessed415 said:


> just these ones emailed from SA. does anyone have these or know the name?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

ahh I am still lusting after these shoes! They are beautiful..It's amazing how the exact same pair of shoe is so incredibly flattering on EACH owner in this thread!


----------



## balmiu

i just got my black patent tribute sandals! i could not be happier. loooovvveee


----------



## BellaShoes

^and the pics would be.....


----------



## balmiu

okay, sorry about a wait :shame:, my camera was dead out of battery!

here are just two quick ones and i will get more tomorrow if people want


and it is so true that they are really comfortable! i ONLY wear flats and i can wear these for hours!


----------



## may3545

^Totally hot!


----------



## mellibelly

Awesome balmiu! Btw, I love everything in your signature. You have killer taste!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

balmiu, they are beautiful! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## BellaShoes

*balmiu*...omg they are fabulous


----------



## skn11

balmiu: they're tdf


----------



## Pishi

balmiu, color looks fabulous on you!


----------



## balmiu

thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments!


----------



## jsc6

*balmiu:* classic tributes in black! i love it!!


----------



## letucche

*more_CHOOS, BellaShoes, balmiu*, you really stunned me ladies! Gorgeous shoes, beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see more!


----------



## letucche

balmiu said:


> here are just two quick ones and i will get more tomorrow if people want



Go for it balmiu! Can't wait!! The classic black tributes are my absolute favs!!


----------



## venette

Not allowed!


----------



## balmiu

letucche said:


> Go for it balmiu! Can't wait!! The classic black tributes are my absolute favs!!



well here are some more. my dog loves them too!


----------



## jennified_

^ They look awesome!!!! and your puppy is pretty cute too =)


----------



## jemk927

Has anyone seen these on sale recently in black patent?


----------



## may3545

^I haven't seen any in black patent that were on sale. I feel like those rarely go on sale since it's such a staple. But if you guys see any on sale, size 41, PM me! =D


----------



## kaka

mellibelly said:


> I saw black leather tribs at Saks Beverly Hills. I think there's a better selection in stores than online.



thanks


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks letucche!  

balmiu: those Tributes look great on you....I want a pair of black patent as well...


----------



## Sophisticated1

Lovely shoes.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Ladies, I have a confession to make. I almost bought fake Tributes. I was at TJMaxx and I stumbled across a pair of BCBG heels that looked EXACTLY like Tributes. Except they were more metallic gray in color instead of black but wow..they were a dead ringer for the YSL kind. I actually put them on my feet and considered paying the $50 for them. And then I called my best friend and she was like "you will never be happy wearing these because you will know they are not the real deal". 

So I walked away from them. I'm glad someone talked some sense into me. I just need to hold out for the real Tributes..it might be a while since I'm a poor college student and all LOL but thank god for this thread so I can obsess over them while I'm waiting!


----------



## mo.space

Hi ladies, i posted this in the authentication section but thought i'd post here cos you all would probably have the knowledge.

Just purchased these, are they authentic:  =X
















thank you


----------



## bag_hag

Hi guys! Most of you think that the Tribute run true to size  but i have wide feet, should i go a half size up?  I'm usually a 9.5" in sandals , should I get the 10"?  I need your opinions asap.  I'm asking a friend vacationing in the US to buy them for me.  There is no YSL boutique in my country yet. TIA


----------



## LVobsessed415

For me I always go 1/2 size down. I like when my toes are near the edge, normally wear a 6 in YSL I buy 5.5.


----------



## butterflyrouge

I love the black w/gold trim!


----------



## Creammia

OMG...its purple..my fav color...did u get them from *bay? 



mo.space said:


> Hi ladies, i posted this in the authentication section but thought i'd post here cos you all would probably have the knowledge.
> 
> Just purchased these, are they authentic: =X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Luggage Tributes


----------



## carlinha

hi ladies, i need some guidance...

i have never tried on YSL tributes before, so don't know my sizing in them...

i am mostly a CL wearer, and depending on his style, i can run anywhere from a 35-36 in his shoes...  would 35 YSL tributes be too small for me, or do you think i could make them work?

thanks so much!


----------



## mayen120

carlinha said:


> hi ladies, i need some guidance...
> 
> i have never tried on YSL tributes before, so don't know my sizing in them...
> 
> i am mostly a CL wearer, and depending on his style, i can run anywhere from a 35-36 in his shoes...  would 35 YSL tributes be too small for me, or do you think i could make them work?
> 
> thanks so much!



i'm a 35.5 on CL's and i got the tributes in a 36


----------



## me961610

It runs TTS for me...I'm a 36 in CLs (Simple, VP) and I got the tributes in 36 as well


----------



## balmiu

they ran TTS for me too. i wear a 9.5 in most shoes and i bought that in the tributes


----------



## evanescent

mo.space said:


> Hi ladies, i posted this in the authentication section but thought i'd post here cos you all would probably have the knowledge.
> 
> Just purchased these, are they authentic:  =X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



im no expert, but i think they are fake.. they look a little 'crude' compared to my friend's authentic ones. i think it's best to wait for an expert's opinion though!


----------



## evanescent

carlinha said:


> hi ladies, i need some guidance...
> 
> i have never tried on YSL tributes before, so don't know my sizing in them...
> 
> i am mostly a CL wearer, and depending on his style, i can run anywhere from a 35-36 in his shoes...  would 35 YSL tributes be too small for me, or do you think i could make them work?
> 
> thanks so much!



hey *carlinha*, im 35-35.5 in CLs and take 35 in the tributes.. so i *think* you would need 35.5?


----------



## calisnoopy

hmmm i asked about this before but i think there werent many replies...

maybe someone on here would know

did the tribute sandals come in more than 1 heel height...even in the traditional t-strap style which we see most often i guess?

and if so, what are the different heel heights...heel and platform wise?

ohhh and the two tone tributes...anyone know which season those are from?  ive seen some people with the turquoise (suede?) and gold color which looks fab!!!


----------



## Pishi

Calisnoopy, I think the original trib styles came in two heel heights.  I don't exactly, since I don't own the smaller height, but it appeared to be like 2.5 inches or something? 

Don't know anything about the two toned styles other than suede is new for this season.


----------



## calisnoopy

*pishi* thanks!!! love the avatar pic of your doggy and your YSL bootie tho hehehe...my dog wouldve probably proceeded to attack the shoe and grab it and fling it across the room or something LOL

BTW--how many YSL tribute boots were there...i originally thought it was just the ankle bootie but i saw one on eBay that looked authentic/reputable seller too that was a bit higher...not in heel height but shaft part--like a mid-leg shaft tribute boot.

and i know it came in black leather and black patent but yours looks like a snakeskin or croc embossed?


----------



## Pishi

Hey there...I'd like to say that's my boot and my pug, but I "appropriated" a cool picture I found somewhere.  So I don't own the boot. I'm not sure how many styles it came in.  

I have been tempted to see if my pugs will hold onto a shoe, but I'm sure that would not work out well!  And I'm not interesting in shoe massacre...=)


----------



## calisnoopy

if I'm a true 35 in Christian Louboutins and Chanels (flats--sometimes a 35.5-36 in Chanel boots if they run very small) but in general a true size 35 sometimes even a 34.5 in the Dior extreme gladiators...

would a 35.5 in the tribute sandals be definitely too big for me?

and for the ankle booties, id definitely prefer to get a 35 but if i had to size up or down, which would you say i should do if they didnt have a 35...would a 34.5 be better or 35.5?


----------



## Pishi

I would say that if you're a 35 generally, then you're probably a 35 in YSL regardless of style.  I suppose you might size up in the booties and use other means like padding to make them fit.  The only wrinkle in this equation is your 34.5 in the gladiators.  Perhaps it's my foot, but I wear traditionally a 38 in most brands, but had to size up to 38.5 for the Dior Extremes!


----------



## Sophisticated1

I tried some on today. How do you walk in them? They are so high. I think I need to buy some arch support before I get the shoes. Any suggestions?


----------



## fieryfashionist

My new black patent Tributes!! 















They are my third pair and I love, love them!!   So comfy (at least for 4-5 hours on my feet) and super sexy... but I'm preachin' to the YSL choir here saying that haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*balmiu *- They are stunning on you ... we're twins, yay!! 

*mo.space* - They are gorgeous... that combo is so regal!! 

*E*, they look amazing on you!!   Luggage is the best neutral... I may be biased cuz I have 'em haha, but it really is!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!  Do you normally wear heels?  I actually find my Tributes to be my comfiest pair of heels... the platform really helps to absorb shock and the heel height isn't all that bad considering the platform (you can shave off a few inches because of it haha).   I have very high arches and when my Tributes start to invariably hurt (after 4-5 hours... they are heels, after all ), it's mainly on the balls of my feet.  

I would suggest (and I plan to do this too) buying a cushioned ball of the foot pad to place inside the shoe... that may help.  I'm sure the ladies here have better suggestions though, maybe specifically for the arches. 




Sophisticated1 said:


> I tried some on today. How do you walk in them? They are so high. I think I need to buy some arch support before I get the shoes. Any suggestions?


----------



## calisnoopy

so odd i tried on a bunch of YSL tributes today at NM, they were all size 36 and they all seemed pretty okay...now i am a true size 35 in CLs, Chanel etc...and usually size 36 shoes are huge on me...these size 36 were still big but i think not as big as a regular size 36 would have been

i have a size 35 YSL flat sandal which is already quite roomy and i definitely would have been swimming in a size 36 version of those flat sandals...

has anyone noticed changes in the YSL tribute sandals sizing over the past couple of seasons? 

(i tried on the grey flannel trim pair, patent leather and regular leather pairs today)


----------



## Sophisticated1

fieryfashionist said:


> My new black patent Tributes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are my third pair and I love, love them!!   So comfy (at least for 4-5 hours on my feet) and super sexy... but I'm preachin' to the YSL choir here saying that haha.



You make me want to buy a pair of these. I went to try these on and they were sold out.


----------



## DamierAddict

Hello ladies, this would probably be the right place to address this question
- does anyone know if the original tributes, sandals, or tribute too's are currently on sale anywhere?


----------



## calisnoopy

Ryna said:


> Finally I took my Tributes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family pictures - Tributes and little ChieMiharas


 
love the family pic!!!  so funny, i tried to buy those Chie Miharas too but alas NM only bought 35.5 as the smallest size and they were too big for me (im a 35) 

but it looks adorable in this pic!!


----------



## Pishi

DamierAddict said:


> Hello ladies, this would probably be the right place to address this question
> - does anyone know if the original tributes, sandals, or tribute too's are currently on sale anywhere?



DamierAddict...they were on sale, but at this point, pickings might be slim.  You might want to start by calling your local YSL boutique and seeing if they can track down a pair for you.  I found the Chicago YSL boutique to be very helpful, and the SF boutique has always been great too.  

Might also try Saks and NM.  Good luck!


----------



## sunny2

Minal, the black patent tributes look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## mayen120

i took these babies out for a spin today.....

still can't believe how comfy they are


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous *mayen*!!! How fantastic is it today in SF? What a difference from yesterday


----------



## mayen120

BellaShoes said:


> Fabulous *mayen*!!! How fantastic is it today in SF? What a difference from yesterday


 

it's so nice out today....i finally turned off the AC


----------



## kuromi-chan

beautiful, *mayen*!  the color looks great against your skin tone and nail polish!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

hey ladies
Do any of you know where i can find a pair of black patient tribute on sale? I have 3 pairs and just dont want to pay full price again 
TIA


----------



## balmiu

^hmm... i never see the black on sale... that's why i just ended up paying full price for mine.


----------



## xoxlychee

They make your legs look slender and amazing!


----------



## xoxlychee

Sigh..... one of these days! :]


----------



## carlinha

hello ladies, i am a louboutin devotee, but this was one shoe that seriously had me thinking of cheating on my man... 

i am very happy to say that i am finally an owner of a lovely pair of YSL tributes!  a pair popped up in the exact colors i wanted, but i was worried it was a little too small.... i couldn't get it off my mind, so i risked it, and boy am i glad i did!

here are my lovely beauties: turquoise suede/gold trim


----------



## girlfrommoscow

^^^ this is my favorite color!! i havent seen these in toronto at all at Holts, how much were they if you dont mind me asking! I think  YSL shoes is my newest addiction lol - this is worse than louis vuitton


----------



## carlinha

girlfrommoscow said:


> ^^^ this is my favorite color!! i havent seen these in toronto at all at Holts, how much were they if you dont mind me asking! I think  YSL shoes is my newest addiction lol - this is worse than louis vuitton



thank you *girlfromoscow*, i got them on ebay, i think they are from several seasons ago... i paid $645 for them, including shipping/insurance.  they really are great!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

the other tributes are true to size- how do you find these? are they true to size?
they look amazing with your skin colour- do you find them comfy to walk in too?)


----------



## BellaShoes

*carlinha*...they look fabulous on you! welcome to our lovely Non CL obsession


----------



## carlinha

*girlfrommoscow* - well, i am usually a 5.5-6, and these are a 35, so i would say they run a little bit large... i don't know how others run as i've never tried on another pair before.  as for comfort, around the house they're OK, haven't taken them out yet...

*bellashoes* - thank you!  i hope christian doesn't mind


----------



## jsc6

*Carlinha:*  I have the exact ones and absolutely LOVE the color combo! They look Fab on you!!


----------



## iluvmandarins

*carlinha*...OMG! Those are stunning! I might have to break out of my 4 inch comfort zone & pick me up a pair.


----------



## carlinha

*jsc6* - yes, i found out about these shoes from this thread, from your pictures!!!  i saw the color combo and it was love at first sight!  i didn't think i would be lucky enough to get a pair!  thank you for introducing me to them.

*hkc* - thank you, you should!  they seem pretty comfy so far!


----------



## Pishi

Carlinha, don't worry, we won't tell Monsieur Louboutin that you cheated on him.  Heh heh.   The Tributes look amazing on you, and I love the color against your skin.  Fabulous!


----------



## dreamer

hello everybody! would just like to ask for your help i am thinking of getting 1 tribute sandals and since i have lots of black already i am thinking of getting the burgundy. do you think it would be a nice choice? haven't seen one in burgundy in person yet. thank you very much for your help.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Burgundy is gorgeous .. hope you get them!


----------



## dreamer

thanks for the help Naked will post when I get it.


----------



## letucche

*Carlinha* amazing!


----------



## tresjoliex

has anyone seen the tribute 90's anywhere lately?


----------



## gre8dane

^^^^ black is availabe for pre-order:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1255807942531&ev19=1:15


----------



## Mia Bella

Ok, I want to buy some Tributes online and I am having serious issues with sizing. Some websites convert Euro/US sizing differently than others so now I'm incredibly confused. 

I wear US 8.5 in mostly every pair of sandals/pumps that I own. US 8 is too small but I can easily wear US 9. So what Euro size would work for me in the Tributes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mia bella said:


> ok, i want to buy some tributes online and i am having serious issues with sizing. Some websites convert euro/us sizing differently than others so now i'm incredibly confused.
> 
> I wear us 8.5 in mostly every pair of sandals/pumps that i own. Us 8 is too small but i can easily wear us 9. So what euro size would work for me in the tributes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
39


----------



## Mia Bella

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> 39



Thanks doll!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Hi Mia, i just started to type a reply to your post then realized you live in the same place i do!  I am in Scottsdale!  Where are you in the valley?  

I just got my first pair of tribute sandals, black patent!  I LOVE them!  and they are actually pretty easy to get around in for being 5"!  LOL!

I normally wear either a 7 or 7.5, in Loubs a 37.5, Chanel a 38m, Miu Miu/Prada a 37, Gucci i do both depending on the shoe.  In the YSL Trib i got a 37.5 and it's perfect!  i'd have to say get the 38.5, they do NOT run small, and there is alot of room in the toe box because it's strappy and the high instep pushes your foot forward so you might end up with too mich space at the back of your heel in the 39....HTH

just food for thought!  p.s. i was able to try both sizes on before i decided!


----------



## Mia Bella

trishaluvslv said:


> Hi Mia, i just started to type a reply to your post then realized you live in the same place i do!  I am in Scottsdale!  Where are you in the valley?
> 
> I just got my first pair of tribute sandals, black patent!  I LOVE them!  and they are actually pretty easy to get around in for being 5"!  LOL!
> 
> I normally wear either a 7 or 7.5, in Loubs a 37.5, Chanel a 38m, Miu Miu/Prada a 37, Gucci i do both depending on the shoe.  In the YSL Trib i got a 37.5 and it's perfect!  i'd have to say get the 38.5, they do NOT run small, and there is alot of room in the toe box because it's strappy and the high instep pushes your foot forward so you might end up with too mich space at the back of your heel in the 39....HTH
> 
> just food for thought!  p.s. i was able to try both sizes on before i decided!



Hi *trisha*!  I live in Gilbert! I was thinking about going to NM or the new Barneys  and trying on a pair of Tributes but I'm worried that I'll end up buying them. I have to fight the urge because I found a pair online and I won't have to pay for tax or shipping. I just have to get this size issue nailed down. 

Maybe I'll go to NM tomorrow but I'll keep the credit card at home. 

Thanks for your input! I bet your Black patent Tribs look great on you, lucky girl!!


----------



## Pishi

Hey Mia Bella, I agree with trisha.  I'm a 38 solid in my Tributes, and I wear a 38 typically.  I find YSL runs TTS.  So if you are an 8.5 normally, a 38.5 should work for you.


----------



## Mia Bella

Pishi said:


> Hey Mia Bella, I agree with trisha.  I'm a 38 solid in my Tributes, and I wear a 38 typically.  I find YSL runs TTS.  So if you are an 8.5 normally, a 38.5 should work for you.



Thanks again ladies for the info!  

I have 2 pairs of Tashkent By Cheyenne booties: one is 39.5 (quite snug) and the other is 40 (they are a higher heel, causing my foot to slide forward, and feel a little roomy). This is why I'm so confused. 

My rational mind tells me that a smaller, more snug-fitting shoe is better than a too-big floppy shoe anyway. That'd be a faceplant waiting to happen right there!  I'm definitely going to try to visit NM tomorrow and try a couple pairs on. I can't stand not knowing for sure!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Mia Bella said:


> Hi *trisha*!  I live in Gilbert! I was thinking about going to NM or the new Barneys  and trying on a pair of Tributes but I'm worried that I'll end up buying them. I have to fight the urge because I found a pair online and I won't have to pay for tax or shipping. I just have to get this size issue nailed down.
> 
> *Maybe I'll go to NM tomorrow but I'll keep the credit card at home*.
> 
> Thanks for your input! I bet your Black patent Tribs look great on you, lucky girl!!


 
thanks, they are pretty sexy!  i'm 5'3" so i feel super svelte when i wear them!  if you need moral support or someone to hold your credit card  pm me....i will be at FS Mall tomorrow trying on a couple things at Max Mara and some boots at Barney's, probably around noon-2pm ish...


----------



## Mia Bella

trishaluvslv said:


> thanks, they are pretty sexy!  i'm 5'3" so i feel super svelte when i wear them!  if you need moral support or someone to hold your credit card  pm me....i will be at FS Mall tomorrow trying on a couple things at Max Mara and some boots at Barney's, probably around noon-2pm ish...



It's on! :sunnies


----------



## tresjoliex

For sizing, my same Christian Louboutin size fit me.


----------



## tresjoliex

If anyone sees the brownish color in the lower tribs let me know!


----------



## angelcove

Does anyone know if the luggage color still avail?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

angelcove said:


> Does anyone know if the luggage color still avail? Thanks!!!!


  I just saw this color at my NM a few days ago....also, checks Saks.com too, they have lots of new colors available for pre-order too....


----------



## calisnoopy

^^I would also try YSL boutiques...just picked up the pewter and the crackled gold recently and i know they can sometimes do special orders too...

my SA is currently doing a special order for me in a shoe in size 34!!! (some of their stuffs been running so huge, i slipped out so easily in the 35 of this blk strappy fall 09 shoe!)

Call YSL at 57th Street NY, I work with Charles, hes AMAZING, cannot say enough sweet things about him, hes always busy but the nicest guy ever!!!!!!

Tell him Cory sent you


----------



## angelcove

^^^THANK YOU!!!! I just have 1 pr of tribute sandals.  I feel an addiction to YSL coming on.


----------



## schadenfreude

Mia Bella said:


> Hi *trisha*!  I live in Gilbert! I was thinking about going to NM or the new Barneys  and trying on a pair of Tributes but I'm worried that I'll end up buying them. I have to fight the urge because I found a pair online and I won't have to pay for tax or shipping. I just have to get this size issue nailed down.
> 
> Maybe I'll go to NM tomorrow but I'll keep the credit card at home.
> 
> Thanks for your input! I bet your Black patent Tribs look great on you, lucky girl!!



Hey Mia and trisha - AZ girls! Mia, did you go try on at FS? Like you, I'm a 8.5 to 9 and it seems like sizing can be all over the place. Barney's has a nice little selection of YSL. They had the slingback Trib Too (?) pumps in the lower heel - if they had been leather instead of suede I would have bought them on the spot.

Oh, and Mia - pretty nice Bal selection at that Barney's, eh?


----------



## may3545

Here I am finally wearing my cobalt blue YSLs with a black Herve Leger dress. They were really comfortable! I was afraid of the height, but the platform made walking quite easy. Though I must say walking down the steep sidewalks of San Francisco were a bit tricky.


----------



## Baby V

I absolutely LOVE YSL shoes!!! They're very comfy, high and so incredibly stylish. I can literally walk in them all day with no discomfort whatsoever. I also have wide feet so they give me alot more wiggle room as well. 

I wore my Tribute sandals in gold (not the crackled) to a wedding along with my YSL clutch.


----------



## suetje

I have a question about the tribute TOO pumps... do they fit true to size or do they fit 1 size up (Im a 36, do i have to try 35)?


----------



## Baby V

Suetje- I usually wear a 35.5 but in YSLs I wear a 35.


----------



## calisnoopy

im usually a 35 and i took a 34.5 in my trib too pumps blk patent and 34.5 in the tribute sandals...


----------



## azalea223

calisnoopy said:


> im usually a 35 and i took a 34.5 in my trib too pumps blk patent and 34.5 in the tribute sandals...



hi calisnoopy.  where did you find your size 34.5 YSL trib too and tribute sanddals.  I wear a size 34.5 in blahniks and a 34.5 with CL simple pumps.  I just bought a 35.5 grey patent tribute 75 sandals in singapore.  I was surprised it fit me but i am guess that it's probably bec of lower heels that the pitch is easy to walk with.  i think for the trib too i may need to get a 34.5 because the shape is similar to an CL simple pump. Or do you think I can get away with a 35.  34.5 is so hard to find.  what do you think?


----------



## calisnoopy

azalea223 said:


> hi calisnoopy. where did you find your size 34.5 YSL trib too and tribute sanddals. I wear a size 34.5 in blahniks and a 34.5 with CL simple pumps. I just bought a 35.5 grey patent tribute 75 sandals in singapore. I was surprised it fit me but i am guess that it's probably bec of lower heels that the pitch is easy to walk with. i think for the trib too i may need to get a 34.5 because the shape is similar to an CL simple pump. Or do you think I can get away with a 35. 34.5 is so hard to find. what do you think?


 
hiii i found my 34.5 tribute sandals from the YSL boutique on 57th Street in NY....my SA there is Charles...hes AWESOME, very very sweet--he even got me a pair of strappy open toe black sandals special ordered in a 34 this fall--didnt think it would happen but he was able to do it even in sept when cruise was starting to roll in 

they have size 34s too at the YSL boutiques and for the trib too pumps lower heel height DEFINITELY need 34.5 or even maybe 34...my 34.5 still had a tad bit room in the back!!


----------



## azalea223

calisnoopy said:


> hiii i found my 34.5 tribute sandals from the YSL boutique on 57th Street in NY....my SA there is Charles...hes AWESOME, very very sweet--he even got me a pair of strappy open toe black sandals special ordered in a 34 this fall--didnt think it would happen but he was able to do it even in sept when cruise was starting to roll in
> 
> they have size 34s too at the YSL boutiques and for the trib too pumps lower heel height DEFINITELY need 34.5 or even maybe 34...my 34.5 still had a tad bit room in the back!!



thanks for the info on the size/fit and the SA.  would they transact over the phone with someone who is from overseas?  i am living in asia.


----------



## calisnoopy

azalea223 said:


> thanks for the info on the size/fit and the SA. would they transact over the phone with someone who is from overseas? i am living in asia.


 
yes i would think...they are open now...give them a call and ask for Charles, tell him Cory sent you--hes really a darling!!


----------



## azalea223

calisnoopy said:


> yes i would think...they are open now...give them a call and ask for Charles, tell him Cory sent you--hes really a darling!!



thanks so much.  will give him a call.


----------



## suetje

thank you for the answer


----------



## calisnoopy

azalea223 said:


> thanks so much. will give him a call.


 
yayyy let us know how it goes and what you end up getting


----------



## jsc6

just got myself another pair of the tributes  Patent Camel! will post pictures soon


----------



## flashy.stems

ysl tribute sandals are the best shoes that aren't CL.


----------



## Nico3327

OMG - I am in love.....Orange Tributes!!!!!!  Someone please buy them and then post pics in this thread!  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733cat7040732


----------



## jsc6

My new tributes, Patent Camel


----------



## may3545

^Gah stunning!!!! I so need these in a camel or luggage!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^ Bee-you-tee-full!! Wonder where they were purchased?


----------



## jsc6

Holt Renfrew, Vancouver


----------



## jen_sparro

That orange colour is beyond stunning! I must have these... oh my poor bank account, I can hear it moaning now 

*Jsc6*, you have amazing taste in shoes, your croc trib toos in the other thread are incredible too!


----------



## letucche

jsc6 said:


> My new tributes, Patent Camel



Mayor congrats! Great purchase! Love that color!


----------



## jsc6

jen_sparro & letucche: thanks so much!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

anyone checked Nordstroms website? they have quite a few really cute new tributes


----------



## ilovefhf

does anyone know where i can get mid-heel tributes?


----------



## may3545

^Definitely call the YSL boutiques in the US-- any one will track your size for you. I saw a black and burgundy patent mid heel Tributes back in September in the SF boutique-- they should still have some available in various sizes. $760 pre tax. Good luck!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Try the YSL boutiques across the country.. especially LA, NY,


----------



## calisnoopy

Call the YSL 57th Street boutique and ask for Charles...he's a doll!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

I _*really*_ like the camel patent.  I didn't think that I would, but they're fab.


----------



## angelcove

GAWGEOUS!!!!  Is camel patent available in the US?  Is this the same color as the "nude" on NM.com?  TIA


----------



## foxycleopatra

jsc6 said:


> My new tributes, Patent Camel



This is such a SPECTACULAR and versatile color!  May I ask what the exact color name & color code are on the box?  I think I've seen a camel version here in the US (they debuted a year or two ago?....but are still full price I think) but it had shades of olive and just wasn't the perfect neutral tone for me.....unlike this color here in your photos!  If it's not too much trouble would you minding posting a photo of the YSL color name/style/season sticker on the box?  I wonder if any of our US stores ordered this "new" camel shade.  TIA!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

does anyone put something on the bottom of their shoe? my blue tributes look like crap, all color has worn off, shoes now look very cheap.  advise? will post pic tonight after work


----------



## Pishi

LV, I got my blue patent tributes soled in black, and I had some polish applied to the bottom of the shoe.  I had some serious scuffing going on.  With my red tributes, I put on some red soles (a la CL).


----------



## LVobsessed415

Pishi:  Where do I get soles put on? do you have a pic?


----------



## Pishi

LVobsessed415 said:


> Pishi:  Where do I get soles put on? do you have a pic?



LV, I got them soled at my cobblers.  It wasn't a big deal.  I posted some pictures earlier in the thread of my Tribs, but don't have any of the bottom.  I can get some to you if you'd like.


----------



## LVobsessed415

That would be really awesome if you could post a pic of the bottoms. I want to take a pic in to my local shoe repair guy so he can see exactly what I want. I really appreciate it, thanks so much


----------



## Pishi

Okay, I'll do it later tonight...


----------



## tresjoliex

Any sales?


----------



## Tracky527

tresjoliex said:


> Any sales?


 
Saks is preselling the tributes in a pretty dark green suede with dark pewter leather lining for 30% off.  PM me your email if youre interested and ill send u a pic. Saks houston had size 6.5, 7.5, 8.5, and 9 as of tuesday.  My SA Farah can help you shes great and tell her Tracy sent you.  I have no idea how to post pics here.


----------



## Tracky527

tresjoliex said:


> Any sales?


 
Nordies also has the burgundy tribtoos in 85 mm heel on presale for 40% off.


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone know where to find the lower Tributes sandals?


----------



## bagmad73

^^ I want to know too. Please post here or PM me - I am looking for a pair of 105mm YSL tribute sandals on sale if possible! TIA


----------



## roussel

I got the Camel patent tributes too, can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## *MJ*

I have the Black Patent Tributes...and I want a second pair...but I can't decide between Camel and Burgundy patent!!

Help Ladies!! Which would you choose and why?


----------



## nycdiva

I am sending back a pair of burgundy tributes 38.5 to my nordies SA. They are 40% off pm if interested.


----------



## roussel

*MJ* said:


> I have the Black Patent Tributes...and I want a second pair...but I can't decide between Camel and Burgundy patent!!
> 
> Help Ladies!! Which would you choose and why?



^ Both are pretty, but you already have a dark pair, so I'll go with Camel.  Well I'm kinda biased since I just bought the camel, and I own the navy patent too.

Anyone else bought the Camel?


----------



## Pishi

roussel said:


> ^ Both are pretty, but you already have a dark pair, so I'll go with Camel.  Well I'm kinda biased since I just bought the camel, and I own the navy patent too.
> 
> Anyone else bought the Camel?



I agree with Roussel...as long as the camel looks good on your skin tone.


----------



## *MJ*

So 2 votes for Camel so far!!

My skintone is medium...I usually have a bit of a tan as well...so I'm hoping the Camel will look good on me!!


----------



## roussel

I think the camel will suit you well.  I am the same skintone as you, I'm Asian and has a bit of a tan.  I think the camel will blend in with our skintone.

BTW I just got shipment notification for my camel tributes.  I'll post pics when they arrive


----------



## *MJ*

roussel said:


> I think the camel will suit you well.  I am the same skintone as you, I'm Asian and has a bit of a tan.  I think the camel will blend in with our skintone.
> 
> BTW I just got shipment notification for my camel tributes.  I'll post pics when they arrive



I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Another vote for the gorgeous Camel patent *MJ*. They sound like they'll work well with your skin tone.  

And I have a pair in the air too!  
I've had no luck with Trib sandals to date so I really want this pair to work out


----------



## angelcove

Where are the camel tributes sold?


----------



## roussel

^ online ysl.com, on sale now for 35% off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Camel.. good with your skin tone & wearable for spring/summer


----------



## angelcove

OMG!  Thanks Roussel!  Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## *MJ*

There are still a good selection of sizes left Angelcove.

So...I ordered the Camel...AND the Burgundy. I decided to try them both!!

But I normally take a 39 or 39.5 in YSL (depending on the style)...and there were no Camels left anywhere in my size...so I went for a 40. Fingers crossed that they will work!! Worst case scenario...at least I'll have the burgundy in my size!


----------



## JuneHawk

*MJ* said:


> I have the Black Patent Tributes...and I want a second pair...but I can't decide between Camel and Burgundy patent!!
> 
> Help Ladies!! Which would you choose and why?



Well, I chose the burgundy because they were the ones on sale 

I cant wait for them to arrive on Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## roussel

^ Camel ones are on sale too 35% off ysl.com
But I think the burgundy ones will look fabulous on you JuneHawk

Can't wait to see all the sale hauls soon.  I know I can't wait for mine.  

BTW, as for size I got 38 (same size as my navy patent) and I wear US 7.5.


----------



## JuneHawk

I think the ones on the YSL site are the lower heel, no?


----------



## roussel

No they are the 120 t-strap


----------



## trishaluvslv

roussel said:


> ^ online ysl.com, on sale now for 35% off


 *Roussel*, thank you so much for posting this....i have been lusting for the camel patent tribute sandals, so i just ordered them!  hopefully they'll be on their way soon!  please do post pics when yours arrive!  For those wondering about size, i am normally a 37/7, but in this shoe i wear a 37.5 (i know for certain b/c i have two other pairs of tribute sandals). 

Big hugs and thanks!


----------



## JuneHawk

roussel said:


> No they are the 120 t-strap




I just looked and they are 105mm.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JuneHawk said:


> I just looked and they are 105mm.


 

On the YSL website they state the HH minus platform ... so the heel really isn't 105mm in total but 120mm when you add the platform


----------



## roussel

trishaluvslv said:


> *Roussel*, thank you so much for posting this....i have been lusting for the camel patent tribute sandals, so i just ordered them!  hopefully they'll be on their way soon!  please do post pics when yours arrive!  For those wondering about size, i am normally a 37/7, but in this shoe i wear a 37.5 (i know for certain b/c i have two other pairs of tribute sandals).
> 
> Big hugs and thanks!



Yay!  Congrats to you too!  Me too, I've been wanting to get this pair eversince I saw pics earlier this year.   It is my perfect nude sandal, and I love how comfortable these sandals are.


----------



## trishaluvslv

roussel said:


> Yay! Congrats to you too! Me too, I've been wanting to get this pair eversince I saw pics earlier this year. *It is my perfect nude sandal, and I love how comfortable these sandals are*.


 
  ITA!!!  THEY ARE SUPER COMFY, I WAS SHOCKED AT HOW COMFY they are!  The only downfall is i am 2 inches taller than my DH when i wear them...but i don't think he minds too much!


----------



## JuneHawk

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> On the YSL website they state the HH minus platform ... so the heel really isn't 105mm in total but 120mm when you add the platform



Gotcha.
Sheesh YSL, way to make sense!


----------



## SaraDK

Aww.. I would love to join you with these:


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60443

Hopefully Santa is listening..  But no, they are unfortuanatly out of my budget..  
Its just the most perfekt color..


----------



## *MJ*

SaraDK said:


> Aww.. I would love to join you with these:
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60443
> 
> Hopefully Santa is listening..  But no, they are unfortuanatly out of my budget..
> Its just the most perfekt color..


 
OMG!!! 

Those are beyond stunning!!! I'm totally drooling right now...


----------



## roussel

Those magenta tributes are so pretty!


----------



## sunny2

Does anyone know if the grey suede with black leather lining tributes went on sale? Thanks!


----------



## MASEML

Out of curiosity, how many tribute sandals do you think is excessive? I have one pair already (gray felt fabric) and have 2 more on its way (black original and burgandy patent), is owning 3 pairs of the same style too many?


----------



## samhainophobia

sunny2 said:


> Does anyone know if the grey suede with black leather lining tributes went on sale? Thanks!



I *think* I saw a gray pair with black piping at NM today, but I wouldn't swear to it.  They weren't my size, and I wasn't looking at them that closely.


----------



## MASEML

I have a pair that are gray flannel with black piping. Must be the ones you are speaking of? Purchased them on sale. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1260126058224&ev19=1:9


----------



## roussel

MASEML said:


> Out of curiosity, how many tribute sandals do you think is excessive? I have one pair already (gray felt fabric) and have 2 more on its way (black original and burgandy patent), is owning 3 pairs of the same style too many?



I don't think so.  I think 3 is a good number, plus they are different colors.  For me I think I'll try to set my limit to 3 also.  So far I have two, navy and camel patent.  I want something textured or something metallic next.


----------



## trishaluvslv

I agree, three's a good number, i have black patent, luggage (kind of a goldish lt brown) and just ordered the camel patent...i think i'm good for a while...


----------



## roussel

^ you have a good collection Trisha! I love me some luggage too


----------



## sunny2

Thanks samhainophobia and maseml. The ones I am look for is grey suede with black leather trim not the flannel ones..


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^The grey suede ones may well have been a UK boutique exclusive.....haven't ever seen them in the US.


----------



## MASEML

Sunny, haven't seen those but they look sexy. Reminds me of the purple version available on NAP. My black patent tributes arrived today (I thought my SA ordered me the orig leather but I actually really like the patent) and I adore them! A keeper. 

Ok so I don't feel terrible that I may soon be a proud owner of 3 pairs....my third pair is on the way! Roussel, oooh navy.


----------



## roussel

^ Congrats on your black patent, yes keep them for sure.  So you're getting navy?  Pretty!  
Can't wait for my camel to arrive, and according to UPS this Thursday already...


----------



## trishaluvslv

roussel said:


> ^ Congrats on your black patent, yes keep them for sure. So you're getting navy? Pretty!
> *Can't wait for my camel to arrive, and according to UPS this Thursday already.*..


  hi roussel, do you mind my asking, did ysl send you an order confirmation when you bought your camel tributes?   i placed my order on 12/3 and received an order confirmation by email, but nothing since them....how long before they sent you the shipping/tracking info after you got your order confirmation?  TIA!


----------



## sunny2

Thanks for the reply ladies... So strange that no one has seen them! I must be crazy. I've seen them at Saks... The grey is a lot darker IRL and just gorgeous!!! I will call the BH location and see if they are on sale or not...


----------



## ochie

sunny its gorgeous!!:love.. are the patent black on sale?


----------



## Straight-Laced

A couple of pics I took of my new magenta suede with black leather trim  
Then my camera died


----------



## *MJ*

Those are gorgeous!! Love the color!! Were they on sale?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thanks *MJ* - they're even better than I hoped they'd be but sadly I paid full price.  This colour won't make it to sale I'm sure.


----------



## *MJ*

Well at least you snagged them before they're gone!! And I'd love to see a picture of them on if you could...

My Camel and Burgundy Patent Tribs are due to be delivered tomorrow...I can't wait!! I'll post pics then.


----------



## roussel

trishaluvslv said:


> hi roussel, do you mind my asking, did ysl send you an order confirmation when you bought your camel tributes?   i placed my order on 12/3 and received an order confirmation by email, but nothing since them....how long before they sent you the shipping/tracking info after you got your order confirmation?  TIA!



i received tracking info after 2 days i placed my order.  maybe you should call them to find out.


----------



## Nico3327

I think someone earlier in this thread was looking for a white tribute with gold trim.  This isn't exaclty it, but it's pretty darn close and totally beautiful!

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/01C752490006.htm


Also, for any of you ladies who got the camel patent from ysl.com, please post pics!  I want to make sure it is the right color (i.e. a nudish camel) before I order for myself.  Thanks!


----------



## LVobsessed415

any sales going on for the tributes?


----------



## *MJ*

Got the Camel and Burgundy Tributes today!! First the Burgundy:


----------



## *MJ*

And the Camel:


----------



## *MJ*

First of all, sorry about the scary lighting in the pics, I took them in my living room with harsh overhead lighting...not the most flattering to the skin!! 

Ok...so I really *should* only keep one. They were both on sale. I have fallen in love with the Burgundy. They are stunning!! Gorgeous deep wine colored love.

But I really like the Camel too!! I have to say though, they are darker than I expected. I was thinking they would be similar to the color of CL Nude Patent, but these are a shade or two darker to my eye. Still very nice though. 

The Camels are a 40 (all they had), and the strap at its tightest is a bit loose. The Burgundy 39.5 fit like a glove. I'm vexed...what do I do??


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gorgeous MJ!! 

I like them both     and the 40s certainly don't look too big.   
But if you simply have to choose one pair, I'd settle on the burgundy.  
That's without knowing what's going to work in your wardrobe.   I just like the burgundy more than the camel against your skin.


----------



## *MJ*

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous MJ!!
> 
> I like them both     and the 40s certainly don't look too big.
> But if you simply have to choose one pair, I'd settle on the burgundy.
> That's without knowing what's going to work in your wardrobe.   I just like the burgundy more than the camel against your skin.



Thanks Straight-Laced!! I do love the burgundy!!

My skin is looking off in the photos...In addition to the terrible lighting, my legs and feet are a bit red...due to an aggressive pedi!! Ouch!!


----------



## roussel

MJ I like the burgundy more for your skintone, or maybe it is just the lighting.  In my screen your photos are kinda brown, even the burgundy ones are looking kinda off.  I've seen the burgundy ones IRL. 
What shoe size do you wear btw?  Did you size up in the camel from your US size? They do look a bit big


----------



## roussel

MJ does the camel tribute look like these?  Your photos look like they are a tad darker but they look like the same colors to me



jsc6 said:


> My new tributes, Patent Camel


----------



## *MJ*

roussel said:


> MJ I like the burgundy more for your skintone, or maybe it is just the lighting.  In my screen your photos are kinda brown, even the burgundy ones are looking kinda off.  I've seen the burgundy ones IRL.
> What shoe size do you wear btw?  Did you size up in the camel from your US size? They do look a bit big



Roussel, I think you're right...the colors are just off in my pictures. The burgundy looks brown, and the camels are photographing darker too. I'll try again tomorrow and take photos in natural light.

My normal size is 39, except in CL I take a 39.5 or 40. US sizing I wear a 9. I felt like the 40's were a bit large too, and I'd be more inclined to keep the camels if they were available in 39 or 39.5. But my SA tells me he couldn't find them anywhere in 39 or 39.5.


----------



## *MJ*

roussel said:


> MJ does the camel tribute look like these?  Your photos look like they are a tad darker but they look like the same colors to me



Yes! They look like those!! That is a much better representation of the true color.


----------



## roussel

Thanks MJ, you should def keep the burgundy if you only need to keep one, but if you can find your size in the camel, that is a good neutral color.  Oh yeah I believe you are a 39.5 in the tribs, I also just went half size.


----------



## tresjoliex

MJ, I like the burgundy.


----------



## samhainophobia

MJ, I _*love*_ the burgundy!  Wow.

And those cream ones with piping are gorgeous.


----------



## angelcove

If you had to choose.  Keep the burgundy.  They are stunning!


----------



## roussel

Camel tributes are here.  MJ, you are right, they are a bit darker than what I'm expecting, really a camel color, but I think I still like them.  The first pic shows the color more accurately.


----------



## tresjoliex

I kinda wish they would have kept the T-strap on the lower ones.


----------



## roussel

^ Yeah, I like the t-strap too.  
I just noticed the receipt is stamped as 'final sale'.  I plan on keeping anyway.  I just love how comfortable the tributes are.  
I went back some pages and I think my version of the camel is the one posted by MrsLaygo in this pic:




I don't know if it is the same camel as accessorizeme:


----------



## azalea223

tresjoliex said:


> I kinda wish they would have kept the T-strap on the lower ones.


 
They have lower heeled versions with t-strap.  i recently bought a patent grey lower heel in YSL singapore.  i was very surprised that they had lower heel with a t-strap.  The heel height was about 4 inches and the platform was approx 1.5 inches.


----------



## trishaluvslv

roussel said:


> Camel tributes are here. MJ, you are right, they are a bit darker than what I'm expecting, really a camel color, but I think I still like them. The first pic shows the color more accurately.


  they look fab  mine are being delivered tomorrow!  i can't wait!  thanks for your note, UPS emailed me right after i asked you about your shipment!  Thank you again!


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks for posting pics *roussel *- I think they might be too dark for me, and I got burned with YSL final sale last time (bought the wrong size) so I don't think I'll take the plunge this year.  I'll just have to save up for a full price pair (saks has tribute t-straps in green!)

That color looks lovely on you though!


----------



## foxycleopatra

roussel said:


> ^ Yeah, I like the t-strap too.
> I just noticed the receipt is stamped as 'final sale'.  I plan on keeping anyway.  I just love how comfortable the tributes are.
> I went back some pages and I think my version of the camel is the one posted by MrsLaygo in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is the same camel as accessorizeme:



I think accessorizeme's Tribute sandals are the nude/"sable" color currently exclusive(?) to NM -- http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod94630139&cmCat=Wishlist

I really prefer the nude color to the camel but NM online is already sold out of my size (and most sizes).  AFAIK YSL boutiques in the US do not carry this nude/"sable" color.....has anyone seen it at NM brick-and-mortar stores or any other stores in the US?


----------



## roussel

Thanks for clarifying foxy! I didn't know NM
has that color, it is pretty. Yeah this is final sale so I will have to keep them.


----------



## tresjoliex

azalea223 said:


> They have lower heeled versions with t-strap.  i recently bought a patent grey lower heel in YSL singapore.  i was very surprised that they had lower heel with a t-strap.  The heel height was about 4 inches and the platform was approx 1.5 inches.



Really?? PICS??


----------



## Pishi

MJ, I vote for the burgandy as well.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

these are nice!



roussel said:


> Camel tributes are here. MJ, you are right, they are a bit darker than what I'm expecting, really a camel color, but I think I still like them. The first pic shows the color more accurately.


----------



## leboudoir

figured i'd share too! these are my babies!! shockingly comfortable!


----------



## tresjoliex

^gorgeous, are those the lower ones?


----------



## jsc6

Everyone, gorgeous shoes! FYI, there is a sale at the ysl.com for the camel patent tributes!


----------



## roussel

^ i got the camel on sale too.  btw, is yours the camel color or the nude?  love your modeling pics.  i need those teal tributes you have in your avatar


----------



## leboudoir

tresjoliex said:


> ^gorgeous, are those the lower ones?



nope, they're the regular high ones


----------



## angelcove

^Where did you get those!!  They are fab!


----------



## woody

Sorry - haven't read the whole thread.  So do you order TTS for tributes? The camel patents are still available on ysl.com in my size.  Is the patent comfy as well or do they bite your feet as some of my other patents shoes do too?


----------



## tresjoliex

^I'm a 40 in tribute sandal and a 39 in tribtoo. I'm a 40/40.5 in Christian Louboutin.


----------



## Pishi

woody said:


> Sorry - haven't read the whole thread.  So do you order TTS for tributes? The camel patents are still available on ysl.com in my size.  Is the patent comfy as well or do they bite your feet as some of my other patents shoes do too?



I have found the patent Tributes to be pretty comfy.  The leather doesn't bite into my feet.


----------



## udjat

woody said:


> Sorry - haven't read the whole thread. So do you order TTS for tributes? The camel patents are still available on ysl.com in my size. Is the patent comfy as well or do they bite your feet as some of my other patents shoes do too?


 

I have the tribute ankle boots from f/w 08 , a pair in 38 and 38.5. I am US 8 and I'd say they run half a size small. I like the fit of the 38.5 more.


----------



## woody

Thanks Pishi and udjat. I ordered a pair of the camel patents on sale. What a bargain!


----------



## sara999

last i checked the grey suede sandals were long sold out at ysl on sloane street. i'll be there on boxing day for the sales and report back!


----------



## woody

Has anyone esle ordered from ysl.com?

I ordered the camel patents, I received an order confirmation but no shipping info. Will they just turn up? I read back on page 75 it took someone else a couple of days to receive shipping info.

I expect it to be a bit slow with xmas etc. How long does it take?


----------



## samhainophobia

woody said:


> Thanks Pishi and udjat. I ordered a pair of the camel patents on sale. What a bargain!


 
You'll love them!  My black patent pair is TTS to my US shoe size (US 6/YSL 36), and is *unbelievably* comfy.  I'd have jumped on the camel pair, except that I'm so pale that I didn't think the color would look good on me.


----------



## Nico3327

You should get a second email when they ship with a tracking number.



woody said:


> Has anyone esle ordered from ysl.com?
> 
> I ordered the camel patents, I received an order confirmation but no shipping info. Will they just turn up? I read back on page 75 it took someone else a couple of days to receive shipping info.
> 
> I expect it to be a bit slow with xmas etc. How long does it take?


----------



## LVobsessed415

has anyone seen a pair of the camel in a 5.5? YLS.com said they would get back to me but its been 3 days and I have not heard anything.


----------



## woody

Nico3327 said:


> You should get a second email when they ship with a tracking number.


 

Mmmmmm I should call them..............


----------



## leboudoir

angelcove said:


> ^Where did you get those!!  They are fab!



from a YSL boutique. i don't recall exactly what it's called since I don't have the box with me at the moment (im moving) but it's like a dark pinkish red colour with gold trimmings. got them on sale even!


----------



## woody

leboudoir said:


> from a YSL boutique. i don't recall exactly what it's called since I don't have the box with me at the moment (im moving) but it's like a dark pinkish red colour with gold trimmings. got them on sale even!


 

Nnnnooooooo....on sale too! They are gorgeous!


----------



## leboudoir

i've picked up patent sandals since. so broke. stayed home for 4 days already to avoid spending money i dont have haha!


----------



## woody

I need to stay at home too.....and off the computer!All the xmas sales are starting already and its still xmas eve here !


----------



## leboudoir

boxing day sales shall be dangerous woody!


----------



## woody

^ The only thing slightly keeping me in check is we are going to the States soon for nearly a month so I'd like to keep my cash for US shopping!


----------



## bagmad73

Merry Christmas everyone!
Tribute sandals 75mm in Vulcano/Sahara


----------



## ms piggy

Congrats *bagmad*. Finally!  It's perfect on you!


----------



## may3545

Bagmad I love them! What a gorgeous textured color, and I bet they are super comfy.


----------



## Kok

chantal said:


> I would love a pair but they look hard to walk in. I must try some on. My other fear is being too tall I am already 5'8!


 BE AS TALL AS YOU WANNA BE GIRL!!! no shame , tall is beautiful , besides 5'8" is not bad at all


----------



## erinmiyu

just got these this morning! yay!

camel patent


----------



## goldiegreen

For any ladies who is looking for a black (non patent) *lower heel* tribute sandal, the YSL boutique in Singapore has got a last pair of 36 

I'm waiting patiently for my own pair in patent camel to arrive!!!


----------



## ShkBass

Gorgeous ladies!
I'm dying to get a hold of the grey flannel pair.
Saks sold out online !!!! I should have bought them when I had a chance.


----------



## bagmad73

*ms piggy, may* - sorry for the late reply. Thanks so much. They are super comfy and I am so so so  happy I got them!!

*erinmiyu* - looking good!!


----------



## macristina29

ShkBass said:


> Gorgeous ladies!
> I'm dying to get a hold of the grey flannel pair.
> Saks sold out online !!!! I should have bought them when I had a chance.



i bought a pair of the patent grey (stone beige) at the woodbury commons outlet in new york yesterday for $249 with tax $270 (all the other colors were priced at $459)...i wanted to buy the grey flannel at saks but when i saw the grey patent, i forgot about the flannel...not to mention i can wear this year round AND it was a steal.


----------



## ochie

*marcristina29*- do they still have any sizes left? and do you have SA that you can recommend? congrats!


----------



## hannahc123

Finally got myself a pair of tributes, i've been after a pair for forever! The colour will match anything and they are pretty comfy!


----------



## ShkBass

macristina29 said:


> i bought a pair of the patent grey (stone beige) at the woodbury commons outlet in new york yesterday for $249 with tax $270 (all the other colors were priced at $459)...i wanted to buy the grey flannel at saks but when i saw the grey patent, i forgot about the flannel...not to mention i can wear this year round AND it was a steal.


 
$270!!!!! I love woodbury, god new yorkers are sooo lucky


----------



## Din0guin

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous ladies, it's official i'm in  with these shoes


----------



## macristina29

ochie said:


> *marcristina29*- do they still have any sizes left? and do you have SA that you can recommend? congrats!



Not sure but they have very limited sizes. Adam took care of me. He was very patient. The heel height is 105mm so its the lower heel which was perfect for me. Its 4 inches I believe with the platform. I will upload some pictures later tonight although it really doesn't show the true color. Its very similar to hermes' gris color, its a dove grey.


----------



## macristina29

macristina29 said:


> Not sure but they have very limited sizes. Adam took care of me. He was very patient. The heel height is 105mm so its the lower heel which was perfect for me. Its 4 inches I believe with the platform. I will upload some pictures later tonight although it really doesn't show the true color. Its very similar to hermes' gris color, its a dove grey.



finally got to upload some photos...


----------



## *MJ*

Those are beautiful!! Love the color!! Did they have any in that color in the higher heel?


----------



## macristina29

*MJ* said:


> Those are beautiful!! Love the color!! Did they have any in that color in the higher heel?



no, they didn't.


----------



## ochie

I love it!  I hope they have this in a more high heel..


----------



## *MJ*

That's too bad...what a stunning shoe!!


----------



## ShkBass

hey ladies - 
Quick question -
do patent tributes fit tighter than other ones with different materials?


----------



## DT93

I'm thinking of getting Tan Tributes, don't know if I should? I really love them, but are they really worth it? I'm 17?  I've been loving these for a year, I got over them cos I know I can't afford them but now I can. I mean it's investing, they'd last me for YEARS right? Although they look nothing fancy, but that's the thing about them, they are beautiful, can be dressed up or down?

XOXO


----------



## QTbebe

these tributes are gorgeous! its a must-have.


----------



## LVobsessed415

can I get Adams phone number?


----------



## Pishi

DT93 said:


> I'm thinking of getting Tan Tributes, don't know if I should? I really love them, but are they really worth it? I'm 17?  I've been loving these for a year, I got over them cos I know I can't afford them but now I can. I mean it's investing, they'd last me for YEARS right? Although they look nothing fancy, but that's the thing about them, they are beautiful, can be dressed up or down?
> 
> XOXO


 
DT93, only you can make a decision about how much discretionary money you want to spend on one pair of shoes when you are 17.  We can't make it for you.  My judgement would say that unless you are super rich and have a lot of dough, and don't have to save for your education, you should pass.  But that's for any type of shoe.  YSL Tributes, Chanel whatever, etc etc.  Just think what you could get for that much money at once.   

All that being said, they are really beautiful shoes.  Do what your budget, your head, and your heart tell you!


----------



## goldiegreen

This came....









And i quickly untied the ribbon to find
.
.
.
.
.
.

THESE!!!






My very first pair of Tributes!!! 


Modeling them (pardon me, i'm not very good with any kind of modeling )






They are the lower heeled ones in Camel. The actual colour is really darker than this. I'm so in love with them!


----------



## tresjoliex

goldiegreen, those are amazing. where did you find them at?

I really like them in patent.


----------



## *MJ*

Beautiful!!


----------



## goldiegreen

tresjoliex: i bought them off ebay from an italian seller. i was looking for a long time to score a pair in the lower heel and finally got it! 

*MJ*: thanks babe! i also love those that u had in the burgundy!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*goldie* - oooh, they're beautiful!!


----------



## goldiegreen

kuromi-chan said:


> *goldie* - oooh, they're beautiful!!



Thank you kuromi chan!


----------



## LVobsessed415

has anyone seen the grey flannel tribute? I am desperate to find a pair in a 5, 5.5 or 6.  please keep an eye for me


----------



## jsc6

goldiegreen: they are gorgeouss! i love the tributes, so classic and elegant.  careful you might get sucked into the tribute trap where you just want more and more!


----------



## ShkBass

LVobsessed415 said:


> has anyone seen the grey flannel tribute? I am desperate to find a pair in a 5, 5.5 or 6.  please keep an eye for me



yes - me too in a size 39!


----------



## ShkBass

goldie - great deal!
I purchased in 40 and then by the time I went to try it on at the store, I realized I was a 39 and when I tried to order a 39, it was out of stock.  I missed out on my first pair.
So congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## shopalot

I just picked these beauties up and I'm so in love them!
Needless to say that I got them for a steal!


----------



## Pishi

shopalot, what a gorgeous color!!  they look fantastic.


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ beautiful color combo


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Pishi* and *knowbags74*! I really do love the color combo!


----------



## *MJ*

Wow Shopalot, those are stunning!!

I'd love to find a pair like that!!


----------



## RedSoles74

*After looking at SHOPALOT's beauties 
Why not share my new YSL's .. I figured these would go with almost anything.
Ladies what cha think *


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ sorry for the big pic :shame:


----------



## brooklynposh

I have a pair in blue patent will post when i get home!


----------



## shopalot

*knowbags74* I love them!  They do look so versitile, and your picture is not too big!


----------



## shopalot

*MJ* said:


> Wow Shopalot, those are stunning!!
> 
> I'd love to find a pair like that!!



Thanks *MJ*! I'm surprised that I was able to find a pair in my size


----------



## fieryfashionist

They are absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!    I have the black suede version, so we're kinda twins (although yours are even more beautiful)!   Congrats! 



shopalot said:


> I just picked these beauties up and I'm so in love them!
> Needless to say that I got them for a steal!


----------



## fieryfashionist

They look fabulous on you!   They're a very versatile color!   I love your pedi, too!  I can't wait until I can wear open toed shoes again! 




Knowbags74 said:


> *After looking at SHOPALOT's beauties
> Why not share my new YSL's .. I figured these would go with almost anything.
> Ladies what cha think *


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> They are absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!    I have the black suede version, so we're kinda twins (although yours are even more beautiful)!   Congrats!



I would love to find the black/suded version, but I'm sure that they are long gone!
This shoe is so comfy I would definately consider getting multiple pairs!


----------



## tresjoliex

knowbags, what color nail polish are you wearing? very cute.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I would love to find yours too haha.   Hmm, I guess ebay is the best bet... I know the outlets no longer have the black/gold.  I know ... I LOVE Tributes ... they are so comfy!  I want the beigey patent next, but will wait for a few months at least! 




shopalot said:


> I would love to find the black/suded version, but I'm sure that they are long gone!
> This shoe is so comfy I would definately consider getting multiple pairs!


----------



## RedSoles74

shopalot said:


> *knowbags74* I love them!  They do look so versitile, and your picture is not too big!



Thank you Shopalot.( i still like your color combo better though ) .. I will break them in tonight!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## RedSoles74

fieryfashionist said:


> They look fabulous on you!   They're a very versatile color!   I love your pedi, too!  I can't wait until I can wear open toed shoes again!



Thank you! I know the weather is pretty bad up there. .. 

I am in South F, and we finally warmed up. It actually feels weird not being all bundle up.


----------



## RedSoles74

tresjoliex said:


> knowbags, what color nail polish are you wearing? very cute.



Is called Status Symbol by Essie. Isn't pretty? I have been wearing it for weeks now. A big thing for me, since i like to change it twice a week. 
I think is a new color.


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> I would love to find yours too haha.   Hmm, I guess ebay is the best bet... I know the outlets no longer have the black/gold.  I know ... I LOVE Tributes ... they are so comfy!  I want the beigey patent next, but will wait for a few months at least!



Yes I'm off to ebay to see what I can find!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Ugh, it is!   My poor feet have been wearing boots 24/7... so boring!   Tomorrow is supposed to be really nice (close to 50!!), so I may break out some heels, yay!   Ohhhh, South FL, I'm jealous! 



Knowbags74 said:


> Thank you! I know the weather is pretty bad up there. ..
> 
> I am in South F, and we finally warmed up. It actually feels weird not being all bundle up.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, good luck!!   I just found something DVF I have been DYING to get my hands on... gotta love ebay!!! 



shopalot said:


> Yes I'm off to ebay to see what I can find!


----------



## shopalot

Ebay can be great at times! I can't wait to see what your find is!


----------



## RedSoles74

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh, good luck!!   I just found something DVF I have been DYING to get my hands on... gotta love ebay!!!



Fiery, look at these tributes on Bonazle. Not the patent you mention, but these are 

http://www.bonanzle.com/items/searc...ne]=false&item_search_page[sort_by]=relevancy


----------



## woody

Anyone else have their YSL.com order for the camel patent tributes cancelled  - 3 weeks after it was confirmed? So MAD right now 

If anyone sees them at a ysl boutique or dept store in a 37 please pm me .....I know its a long shot ush:


----------



## Pishi

So sorry Woody...


----------



## woody

Thanks Pishi! I think they may have left the shoes up too long because the morning after I placed my order they had taken them down. I think they just oversold the shoe.........which just makes me want it more - I'm convinced I MUST have camel and no other colour


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Does anyone know if dark cuoio and luggage are the same color for the tributes? On the ysl wesite they have dark cuoio but the others BB, saks they are called luggage. Is ysl website just calling them a different color?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Knowbags74 said:


> *After looking at SHOPALOT's beauties *
> *Why not share my new YSL's .. I figured these would go with almost anything.*
> *Ladies what cha think *


 
They are simply gorgeous!!! Your tan and the nail polish color all look great toether. Can you post more modeling pics?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Does anyone know if dark cuoio and luggage are the same color for the tributes? On the ysl wesite they have dark cuoio but the others BB, saks they are called luggage. Is ysl website just calling them a different color?


 
Does anyone know?
I called ysl.com last week and the person I spoke was clueless. When i mentioned luggage for the color of tributes, she tell me they don't sell luggage- only clothing shoes & bags. 
Very annoying how employees aren't even familiar with their own line of products


----------



## angelcove

^^I'm curious also.  To my untrained eye, dk cuoio & luggage look the same.  I've seen luggage IRL & it's fantastic!!  It's a great neutral.  Love them...

Does anyone know if the nude/sable tributes will be available in NM stores?  My size is sold out online.  Thanks!!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

^^ yes it does look the same 
which is why i called to ask but since they seem to know nothing i come here b/c I know someone knows


----------



## RedSoles74

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> They are simply gorgeous!!! Your tan and the nail polish color all look great toether. Can you post more modeling pics?



thank you


----------



## angelcove

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Does anyone know?
> I called ysl.com last week and the person I spoke was clueless. When i mentioned luggage for the color of tributes, she tell me they don't sell luggage- only clothing shoes & bags.
> Very annoying how employees aren't even familiar with their own line of products


 
Cuoio & luggage are the same per YSL associate.  It's funny bc it's called luggage @ saks & NM; but Barneys & YSL refer to them as cuoio....i guess to really know for certain is to compare the 2 shoes IRL.


----------



## MissPrivé

Hey Ladies!  I really really need your help! 

I'm torn between the black patent tribute and the turquoise (not patent) tribute. Which one should i get???  Originally i wanted the blue patent one, but it's sold out, so i'm tending to black patent because it's easier to combine than turquoise and i like the patent. 

My second question: I read that the tribute runs TTS, but i have incredibly narrow feet and now i'm really unsure about the size. Usually i'm a size 36 (Balmain, Givenchy, CL simple, Vp, YouYou etc) but sometimes i'm a 35.5 (CL Pigalle). What do you think? Should I go with the 35.5 or the 36?

TIA!!!


----------



## bag_hag

My very first YSL Tribute sandals! Yay!!!


----------



## MissPrivé

congrats *bag_rag*!!! They look great on you! I want to buy them, too... Could you help me with the sizing please? My post is just above yours...


----------



## bag_hag

MissPrivé;14010719 said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!  I really really need your help!
> 
> I'm torn between the black patent tribute and the turquoise (not patent) tribute. Which one should i get???  Originally i wanted the blue patent one, but it's sold out, so i'm tending to black patent because it's easier to combine than turquoise and i like the patent.
> 
> My second question: I read that the tribute runs TTS, but i have incredibly narrow feet and now i'm really unsure about the size. Usually i'm a size 36 (Balmain, Givenchy, CL simple, Vp, YouYou etc) but sometimes i'm a 35.5 (CL Pigalle). What do you think? Should I go with the 35.5 or the 36?
> 
> TIA!!!




Hi MissPrive!  Get the black patent! They are to die for! I think you will be fine with 36.


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you so much *bag_hag*!!! I think you're right i will go for the 36 in black patent... Yay!!!!


----------



## wintotty

So, I'm obsessed with the Tribute lower heeled (75mm) sandals.
So far I found Grey leather (YSL boutique), Denim and Nude Patent (NM). Are there any colors out there? YSL boutique told me Black leather was sold out on my size....Are they coming out with more colors?


----------



## angelcove

bag_hag, seriously sexy!!!


----------



## jsc6

baghag: great choice for your first pair of tributes, congrats!


----------



## Nico3327

Saks has a few pair left in the low-heel black.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1264783779090&ev19=1:12



wintotty said:


> So, I'm obsessed with the Tribute lower heeled (75mm) sandals.
> So far I found Grey leather (YSL boutique), Denim and Nude Patent (NM). Are there any colors out there? YSL boutique told me Black leather was sold out on my size....Are they coming out with more colors?


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone know what the stock is at YSL boutiques?


----------



## shopalot

I would love to get another pair in the lower heel!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I wish the lower heel had the t strap.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

angelcove said:


> Cuoio & luggage are the same per YSL associate. It's funny bc it's called luggage @ saks & NM; but Barneys & YSL refer to them as cuoio....i guess to really know for certain is to compare the 2 shoes IRL.


 
Ugh..i called my ysl nearest to me and I was told they were two different colors. No one seems to know if they are the same color or different

If any ladies have the dark cuoio can you post pics

TIA


----------



## tresjoliex

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Ugh..i called my ysl nearest to me and I was told they were two different colors. No one seems to know if they are the same color or different
> 
> If any ladies have the dark cuoio can you post pics
> 
> TIA



here's luggage (from member fieryfashionist)






and here's dark cuoio


----------



## tresjoliex

Who was looking for the flannel tributes? I found them in size 41 on sale.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

tresjoliex- Thank you so much for posting both pictures!!!


----------



## MissPrivé

My order got cancelled today... i'm so sad... :cry: My payment authorization failed, i have no idea why. I called my credit card company but they didn't delay anything! Then I called the customer service from saks and the only thing they said was, i should try it again. Then I tried to call them, but none of their phone numbers worked (i live in Europe). So i placed the order again online... Let's hope it's gonna work this time, i NEED the YSL Tribute Sandal!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

MissPrive, it may be that the purchase is international and that is a big amount so you may have to authorize the purchase?


----------



## MissPrivé

*tresjoliex* Thank you for your answer! I fixed the problem with Saks, i ordered them again through mail. Hopefully it's working this time!


----------



## ShkBass

tresjoliex said:


> Who was looking for the flannel tributes? I found them in size 41 on sale.


 
I wanted the flannel, but I"m a size 39


----------



## LVobsessed415

I am looking for the flannel tributes in a 5, 5.5 or 6


----------



## tresjoliex

There's a flannel pair on *bay.

Size 39.5


----------



## LVobsessed415

I really want the flannels. I have been stocking ebay for a month now


----------



## Rebekita1983

Regarding the YSL tribute platform sandal, I am dying to get these shoes!! I have to buy them online because I dont have a Store near me but I have heard they run a little bit small so I dont know what size to buy. Should i buy them half a size smaller? Do they run small or true to size?


----------



## Straight-Laced

The lower heeled Trib in bronze/pewter leather is available at Browns:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/designers/index/women/yves_saint_laurent/01C752490005.htm


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rebekita1983 said:


> Regarding the YSL tribute platform sandal, I am dying to get these shoes!! I have to buy them online because I dont have a Store near me but I have heard they run a little bit small so I dont know what size to buy. Should i buy them half a size smaller? Do they run small or true to size?



Most wearers find they run true to your regular Italian shoe size, most of the time.  38 is my usual size and it's the right size for me in Tribute sandals in patent leather or suede.


----------



## shopalot

Straight-Laced said:


> The lower heeled Trib in bronze/pewter leather is available at Browns:
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/designers/index/women/yves_saint_laurent/01C752490005.htm



I'm so tempted!
But I think that I should wear the pair I have first before investing in another!


----------



## Pishi

^^ very good point! =)


----------



## triplesidedtape

are all the tributes on ebay authentic? they ship from uk and us but im so worried that there might be fake around. any recommended seller??


----------



## Pishi

triplesidedtape said:


> are all the tributes on ebay authentic? they ship from uk and us but im so worried that there might be fake around. any recommended seller??



Absolutely not.  You have to be careful.  If it seems like too good of a deal, it probably is.  Check out the authenticate this thread; there has been input provided about Tributes.  Check the seller feedback...if they have lots of tribs to sell, ask yourself where they got them?


----------



## triplesidedtape

yupp. too good to be true. thanks for your advice!!  
i just can't risk it. it will be the joke of the year for my friends...........
anw, i bought the sandals in patent black ytd!!!
i suggest everyone to try on the actual shoe before getting them, because i could fit into the tribute sandal in size 38.5!!!!!! im usually a 39.5 or 40, sometimes 39 if im very very lucky. i have reallllllyyyyyyyy wide feet.....

also, i was told by the sa(london) that they could order sizes from europe, it takes only 3-4days! amazing customer service!!


----------



## Pishi

so glad for you!  post pictures when you can.


----------



## LVobsessed415

when is the next YSL shoe sale?


----------



## ShkBass

^^ I'd love to know too.
Looks like we are both stalking the flannel pair


----------



## lovechanel920

Hi, I have a question about sizing. I tried on a pair and they fit length wise, but the strap that wraps around the ankle is loose, even on the last one. Should I size down a half size, or just make holes in the strap? I wasn't able to try on the half size down, but I'm afraid they will become too small length wise.


----------



## ibezj

I have been looking for a pair of Tributes in black on sale...is that wishful thinking? Where do I start if I want to buy it?


----------



## lovechanel920

^I don't think black goes on sale.


----------



## ibezj

Thanks MissTreselle824. That's what I thought...


----------



## LVobsessed415

went to YSL yesterday in San Francisco and they are no longer there. Anyone know if they will re-open or closed for good?


----------



## lovechanel920

LVobsessed415 said:


> went to YSL yesterday in San Francisco and they are no longer there. Anyone know if they will re-open or closed for good?



What?! They are closing boutiques??


----------



## Pishi

YSL SF has been closed, as well as a boutique in Manhattan.  I don't believe they are reopening.  Very sad.  I loved those folks in SF...super nice.

If you need to speak with someone, I would try Mary Anne in Chicago.  She's great.


----------



## shopalot

MissTreselle824 said:


> Hi, I have a question about sizing. I tried on a pair and they fit length wise, but the strap that wraps around the ankle is loose, even on the last one. Should I size down a half size, or just make holes in the strap? I wasn't able to try on the half size down, but I'm afraid they will become too small length wise.



I find I'm having the same problem with the strap, however I did not size down as I felt the length would not fit me properly.  I'm going to add some holes to my strap, I think that this will work well.


----------



## olialm1

So I saw these in Nordstroms yesterday and I was actually shocked at how narrow they are. I'll never be able to fit into a pair with my wide ass feet! Good thing I have nowhere to go in these shoes.


----------



## Pishi

Have you tried them on?  I consider myself as having wide feet and I fit them fine.


----------



## LVobsessed415

I have wide feet as well and the tribute also fits me just fine. I can't believe the SF store has closed, totally sucks


----------



## mo_324

I love the tribute sandal i have always loved the stone beige, however i would never buy them off ebay, unless it was from a reputable seller. There are that many fakes out there. Not worth it at all, so be wary, check what else they are selling and their feedback first.


----------



## DT93

would Sak's YSL Tributes go on sale? Possible a tan? Is that too wishful thinking? Cos I have this $300 credit note in this store in Melbourne, with a mark up of like 200%! Their tributes cost 1700 AUD! I mean is that even possible? Well, should I just wait for sale? or use the voucher, but they do give 20%, and apparently they said, if i paid 1000 extra, (1300) for the YSLS. Ripp off...


----------



## Pishi

Buy something else at Saks.  You could wait and see if something goes on sale on YSL.com at some point.  I know there's an Aussie YSL lover who posts here...do a little poking around in the thread and see if you can come across her name (I can't remember).  She might be able to help you out too.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The tribute sandals and tribute heels are super comfortable.... You can actually run in them if needed!! Trust me! I did...


----------



## LVobsessed415

does anyone have a link to YSL sale updates on twitter?


----------



## flashy.stems

LizzielovesCL said:


> The tribute sandals and tribute heels are super comfortable.... You can actually run in them if needed!! Trust me! I did...



hehe i've run in mine too! and my loubies..


----------



## foxycleopatra

PSA:  These are the new "NUDE" color (called "sable") -- possibly a better nude for some of us than the darker "camel" color from earlier seasons.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod94630139


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi L!!   I've been eying these for a while... I don't know if I should pull the trigger or not though!!   I guess I'm wondering if I need a fifth pair of Tribute sandals or if I should branch out and find something else in this fab color.


----------



## Pishi

^^Hi FF, I would branch out.  YSL has some other great styles released this season too.  Might check those out and see if you can find them in a nude color.


----------



## LavenderIce

LVobsessed415 said:


> went to YSL yesterday in San Francisco and they are no longer there. Anyone know if they will re-open or closed for good?


 


Pishi said:


> YSL SF has been closed, as well as a boutique in Manhattan. I don't believe they are reopening. Very sad. I loved those folks in SF...super nice.
> 
> If you need to speak with someone, I would try Mary Anne in Chicago. She's great.


 
I spoke with an SA at the LV boutique who said they were looking for another location because Maiden Lane wasn't getting enough traffic.  I hope SF isn't completely shut out from having a boutique.


----------



## LVobsessed415

the location was not the best, I also hope they can find a new spot and re-open


----------



## Seoulgirl

Hello all,
Just wondering if anybody has a picture of someone wearing the grey crackled leather OR anybody who has them out there!!!I'm loving them on the SAKS website but wonder what the true colour is?Thanks in advance!!


----------



## b_c1

Hi Seoulgirl,

I saw them live and would describe the color more as taupe brown vs. gray. Hope this helps in your purchase decision


----------



## shockboogie

Finally, my first *Tributes* 
















Joining her cousins from Prada and Christian Louboutin. Can you tell I love black patent?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are gorgeous, ShockBoogie!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *Jet*!!!


----------



## DT93

wowow amazinggg!!


----------



## Pishi

LVobsessed415 said:


> the location was not the best, I also hope they can find a new spot and re-open


 
I was actually shopping in SF today and was in Maiden Lane...I saw a sign that said they were going to reopen in a new location.  I had thought they had closed permanently (that's what I had heard) but I'm glad to hear they will be someplace else soon!

I actually love Maiden Lane.


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you, *DT93*


----------



## angelcove

Beautiful Shockboogie!!!  and so is your doggie!


----------



## LVobsessed415

when is the next sale?


----------



## Lululola

Just bought the nude leather tributes on Nordies, debating if the nude patent leather  is a better choice.  Mind you my skin color is very close to the regular leather ones. Any opinions?

Compare
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3054108...ferralID=976a331a-266e-11df-9944-000423bb4e95

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dtribute%26_requestid%3D49139


----------



## foxycleopatra

Lululola said:


> Just bought the nude leather tributes on Nordies, debating if the nude patent leather  is a better choice.  Mind you my skin color is very close to the regular leather ones. Any opinions?
> 
> Compare
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3054108...ferralID=976a331a-266e-11df-9944-000423bb4e95
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dtribute%26_requestid%3D49139



With nude colored sandals which are worn more frequently in the summer/spring months, I think patent ones may be more practical and durable.....but if you prefer the blush-based tone of the nude leather ones from Nordies (vs. the camel-based tone of the ones at NM), then the Nordies' ones may be better for you.


----------



## bbyxdiana

sexy! love your collection shockboogie!


----------



## shockboogie

*angelcove and bbyxdiana* -  Thank you both!!!


----------



## marbella8

DT93 said:


> would Sak's YSL Tributes go on sale? Possible a tan? Is that too wishful thinking? Cos I have this $300 credit note in this store in Melbourne, with a mark up of like 200%! Their tributes cost 1700 AUD! I mean is that even possible? Well, should I just wait for sale? or use the voucher, but they do give 20%, and apparently they said, if i paid 1000 extra, (1300) for the YSLS. Ripp off...



Yes, Saks has the seasonal colors go on sale.


----------



## letucche

*shockboogie* congrats! They're dead drop gorgeous!  Love them in black! 

More pics plsssssss!


----------



## samhainophobia

Lululola said:


> Just bought the nude leather tributes on Nordies, debating if the nude patent leather  is a better choice.  Mind you my skin color is very close to the regular leather ones. Any opinions?
> 
> Compare
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3054108...ferralID=976a331a-266e-11df-9944-000423bb4e95
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dtribute%26_requestid%3D49139



Usually I prefer nude patent to nude leather for both durability and looks (nude patent is so flattering on the leg).  In this case, however, I think that the nude leather is a much prettier shade than the nude patent, and will be more flattering -- particularly since you say that your skin tone is closer to the nude leather.  I'd stick with what you ordered.


----------



## Elsie87

My new Tributes in 'Vanilla' (lower heel version):


----------



## samhainophobia

MissTreselle824 said:


> ^I don't think black goes on sale.



Just keep your eyes peeled .  I got my black patent pair 40% off from poshonmain!


----------



## Pishi

Elsie87 said:


> My new Tributes in 'Vanilla' (lower heel version):



holy smokes!  these are gorgeous.  I'm loving it in the lower heel version.  Where did you get them?


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! I got them at Sn3, a multi-brand boutique in Antwerp.


----------



## meggyg8r

*Elsie*, I love the lower heel!! The higher heel has always been a challenge for me to take the plunge on because they are just SO high and I don't feel like I could wear them a lot of places. How high is the lower heel? I really, really like the look. They look super comfortable too!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks *meggy*! The heel height is 110mm and yes, they're super comfortable because of the butter-soft leather and the platform.


----------



## MissPrivé

Hey ladies! I have a question: Does somebody know how big the size difference between a 36 and a 36.5 is? I have the black patent Tribute in a size 36 and now i saw another color i really like, but it's only available in a 36.5. I guess it could work, if the difference between the two sizes isn't too big. TIA!!!


----------



## troipattes

As far as I know, the difference between 36 and 36.5 is 0.4 to 0.5 cm

Here is the european size chart I use for TTS shoes : 


*35 - 22.8 cm*​ *36 - 23.3 cm*​ *37 - 24.2 cm*​ *38 - 25.1 cm*​ *39 - 25.9 cm*​ *40 - 26.7 cm*​ *41 - 27.2 cm*​ *42 - 27.9 cm*​


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you so much *troispattes*!!! They're now searching a 36 for me, but if they don't find one i'll go with the 36.5. I think i can handle 0.5 cm...


----------



## marbella8

I have a couple of questions regarding the Tributes.  I found a blue pair on ebay, but the heel looks like it is a much darker color than the shoe.  Is that how the blue ones were?

Also, I have the black-patent ones (from Saks), and they came with the black-satin YSL dust bags, but I saw some pairs on ebay, that looked real, but with white YSl dust bags, and of course I was looking to get another pair, if I can get a good deal on ebay, but now I am afraid, because I know there are fakes of the Tributes out there.  

For all YSL Tribute owners who bought theirs from YSL-authorized outlets, do any of you have white YSL dust bags that came with the shoe?

All my YSL shoes and purses have all come with the YSL black dust bags?

TIA!


----------



## lovechanel920

^I've only seen black dustbags, but I could be wrong, there may be white ones?


----------



## marbella8

^ Thanks Miss Tresell824, me too?

Anyone else ever seen white YSL dust bags for the shoes?


----------



## *MJ*

Every YSL shoe I have came with black satin dustbags.


----------



## troipattes

marbella8 said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding the Tributes.  I found a blue pair on ebay, but the heel looks like it is a much darker color than the shoe.  Is that how the blue ones were?
> 
> Also, I have the black-patent ones (from Saks), and they came with the black-satin YSL dust bags, but I saw some pairs on ebay, that looked real, but with white YSl dust bags, and of course I was looking to get another pair, if I can get a good deal on ebay, but now I am afraid, because I know there are fakes of the Tributes out there.
> 
> For all YSL Tribute owners who bought theirs from YSL-authorized outlets, do any of you have white YSL dust bags that came with the shoe?
> 
> All my YSL shoes and purses have all come with the YSL black dust bags?
> 
> TIA!




Hello TIA

If I was you, I would better ask the question to YSL specialists in the "authenticate this" forum (Dallas, are U here ???!!)

But anyway, while you ask, always black satin dustbag for us...


----------



## marbella8

^
"If I was you, I would better ask the question to YSL specialists in the "authenticate this" forum (Dallas, are U here ???!!)

But anyway, while you ask, always black satin dustbag for us...[/QUOTE]"

I believe the YSL ladies refer shoes out to Glass Slipper, I saw they did that a couple days ago or so. 

Anyhow, I have a pair of Tributes, and they also have the black-satin dustbag, too, and so do all my purses, but I thought I'd throw the question out there, in case maybe YSL outside the US have white ones.

I think they are fake though, because I don't believe YSL makes white dust bags.

I don't need a second pair of Tributes I guess


----------



## bag_hag

YSL Tributes in Vulcano-Sahara 






















See my first pair here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-83.html#post14010880


----------



## MissPrivé

So sexy *bag_hag*!!!! I just ordered the Linen Tributes i'm so excited!!!  Wear them in good health!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*marbella*, I would never judge a shoe's authenticity by a dustbag or a box. You have to go by the shoe itself. Boxes and dustbags can easily be swapped out. Did you post photos in the Glass Slipper authentication thread? That might be a good place to start--hopefully someone can help you out!

*bag_hag*, gorgeous!!! I loooooove the vulcano.


----------



## Alick

Herewith are the Lower heel Tribute sandals available in YSL stores ( I think only the silver gray and Vanilla are new among the line up, though an SA informed me of an olive green which she missed sending.) I remember a fellow asking for other variance in lower heel...


----------



## marbella8

I decided not to bother with the shoes, because I was not sure if they were fake or not.

Bag_hag, I love, love the gold-volcano Tributes!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LVobsessed415

what is the price on the lower heel?


----------



## Alick

Most of the Lower heel price is $760 which is same rate as the higher ones. Denim and white with beige combination prices vary in stores but Bluefly offers Denim Indigo lower heel for $608 only.


----------



## hazeltt

Does anyone know if the Tributes and Tribtoos in black patent will still be available next year around this time? Are there any differences between the ones available now and the ones available a few years back?


----------



## ShkBass

I want a pair so badly but I'm not ready to take the plunge at retail.
I'm still kicking myself how I ordered the wrong size in the camel when YSL was having that great sale. UGH!!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

Just keep your eyes peeled!  The deals will come.  I got my black patent pair for 40% off from Posh on Main last year, which was shocking and unexpected but awesome.


----------



## guccigal07

do the Tribtoo run big? 

I tried on a 38 and I am normally a 38.5/39

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000019cat6340738cat7040732


----------



## may3545

^I do find that the Tribtoos run a half size bigger than usual, and mine have stretched so I have a little gap at the heel now. 

The tributes are true to size though for me =)


----------



## guccigal07

what about those tribute boots? thanks so much!!


----------



## gee

Hi Gals! Please bear with some questions.

1. Would you wear Tributes with a wedding dress?
2. If yes, would you wear them to a garden wedding (possible sinking of heels into grass, eek). 
3. If your answer is still yes, would you go for metallic leather, or mmmm those nice looking patents (nude! something blue! any other color?)

Thanks!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I wore my blue tributes as my wedding shoes (something blue). My wedding was out doors in Lake Tahoe


----------



## gee

LVobsessed415, thanks for the reply! Were they patent or leather and how did the shoes hold up? I'm worried about stains and scratches...


----------



## samhainophobia

Ack, oh dear.  Check this out -- http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=441127&CategoryID=39790.


----------



## luciabugia

Elsie87 said:


> My new Tributes in 'Vanilla' (lower heel version):


 
Elsie, I have no words.. simply 

Ladies, is it easy to find the lower heels version?  What about in NYC, where can I find those?  Going in May..


----------



## fieryfashionist

They are absolutely stunning!!   I have been wanting these forever and ever!!   Hopefully in a month or two I can take the plunge!  They look amazing on you... enjoy! 



bag_hag said:


> YSL Tributes in Vulcano-Sahara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my first pair here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...l-tribute-sandals-419219-83.html#post14010880


----------



## *MJ*

samhainophobia said:


> Ack, oh dear.  Check this out -- http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=441127&CategoryID=39790.



WOW!! Absolutely hideous...


----------



## gee

looks like neiman's is running out of sizes of the nude patent...my size is out!  anyone know where to find the nude patents in a 37? TIA!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I'm looking for the green tributes in size 42 or 41.5 if anyone sees them


----------



## domates

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I'm looking for the green tributes in size 42 or 41.5 if anyone sees them



Saks @ Beverly Hills has that color. I'm not sure about the size though.


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks for posting these 
Does anyone know how much they are RRP in US?

TIA 


Alick said:


> Herewith are the Lower heel Tribute sandals available in YSL stores ( I think only the silver gray and Vanilla are new among the line up, though an SA informed me of an olive green which she missed sending.) I remember a fellow asking for other variance in lower heel...


----------



## Alick

Anyone looking for a GOOD DEAL of  high heel Tribs? This is available at Cabazon in 37 (not sure with other sizes though) for $449 + tax...


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Can any one recommend a site where these could be purchases at a discount?

Thanks a million!!


----------



## aki_sato

Never mind - I found out it's the same as the higher version 


aki_sato said:


> Thanks for posting these
> Does anyone know how much they are RRP in US?
> 
> TIA


----------



## aki_sato

It's my size! 
Is Cabazon a web based? ^^


Alick said:


> Anyone looking for a GOOD DEAL of high heel Tribs? This is available at Cabazon in 37 (not sure with other sizes though) for $449 + tax...


----------



## Alick

Cabazon is the YSL OUTLET located at Southern California. They accept phone orders but am not sure if they ship out of the country. You may try by calling DAVE at +1951-849-6207. Goodluck sissy!

Oh, you may also check if they still have it in deep red. That's where I got mine a few weeks ago and there was a pair left of 37 at a STEAL RATE!!!


----------



## gee

i called cabazon. they only have the color Alick posted. not sure the exact color name, but the woman i spoke with said they are a skin beige (i don't know if the image Alick posted shows a "true" color). does anyone know? are they the nude being carried by nordies?


----------



## gee

nevermind. i'm trying to post a pic, but it won't post.


----------



## Alick

It's not Nordies nude. I've seen it already and more likely resembles a pale taupe shade, frapuccino... could be a mid shade of Nordies nude and Camel Tribs. Picture color I should say is at least 90% accurate.


----------



## Alick

It's a bit darker IRL than in this photo.


----------



## gee

i saw this "skin beige" on ebay. maybe this is the one currently at cabazon?


----------



## Alick

Yes, that is!

But their camera flash is too high, I'm guessing you can ask them for more photos. Hehe!


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks *Alick* - you got me excited! 

Now, the trickiest part - the time difference between Sydney and CA 


Alick said:


> Cabazon is the YSL OUTLET located at Southern California. They accept phone orders but am not sure if they ship out of the country. You may try by calling DAVE at +1951-849-6207. Goodluck sissy!
> 
> Oh, you may also check if they still have it in deep red. That's where I got mine a few weeks ago and there was a pair left of 37 at a STEAL RATE!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Oh *Alick* - another thing, do you mind if I ask for the name of your SA?
I really love the nude pair in lower version ^^

TIA


----------



## Alick

You're welcome aki_sato! 

By the way, *OUTLET* seldom sells low heeled Tribs since they only carry those left sale items from their *BOUTIQUES*. Nude in lower heel version is only carried by *NEIMAN MARCUS*. I rarely shop there but I have their number for you to inquire from. 

On our time difference, you may stretch a bit of your up time to pacify the urge of having this gorgeous shoes. I tell you, it's all worth it!

Let me know if I can still be of help. I was my cousin's tour guide in California a couple of days ago. She's here for a short visit and your fellow Australian as well


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks *Alick* - that's a consolation to know that the outlet might not receive the low heeled since I am willing to pay RRP for this pair  
and thanks for the enabling too 

Please don't worry *Alick* - thanks heaps - I actually have a SA I could contact at NM..

Lucky duck---> your cousin 
I wish my autumn address is also sunny CA 


Alick said:


> You're welcome aki_sato!
> 
> By the way, *OUTLET* seldom sells low heeled Tribs since they only carry those left sale items from their *BOUTIQUES*. Nude in lower heel version is only carried by *NEIMAN MARCUS*. I rarely shop there but I have their number for you to inquire from.
> 
> On our time difference, you may stretch a bit of your up time to pacify the urge of having this gorgeous shoes. I tell you, it's all worth it!
> 
> Let me know if I can still be of help. I was my cousin's tour guide in California a couple of days ago. She's here for a short visit and your fellow Australian as well


----------



## sweetfacespout

omg those shoes are hot!!!!! I would love to have a pair of black patent ysl tributes. I just can't decide if my next purchase should be a pair of CL black patent mary janes or ysl tributes! what do you ladies think? which will be more comfortable to wear? I am normally a flats person.


----------



## MissPrivé

^^ I own several CLs and the black patent ysl tributes. I would recommend the tributes, because they're one of the most comfortable high heels ever. You don't have to break them in like the CLs.


----------



## Winterbaby

Here's a pic of my recently acquired Tribs in blue with the lower heel.


----------



## ShkBass

^ That blue is awesome!!!

I'm still dreaming about my Nude tributes from nordstrom that I'm dying to get.
Now where can I get this $$ from lol


----------



## annaspanna33

Ladies tell me if I'm talking crazy....

I bought some tributes about 18 months ago and have literally worn them out twice. I do absolutely love them but there are a lot of other things that I want to buy that I think I might get more use out of (bags, jewellery etc). I paid full price for them so I know I won't get anywhere near as much as that if I sell them. I really don't know whether to sell them or to just try and make a conscious effort to wear them more? What do you think??


----------



## tresjoliex

^Keep only what you love and will wear!


----------



## annaspanna33

That's my problem - I do love them but will only occasionally wear them!! I just can't decide!


----------



## tresjoliex

Wear them out more, they look great with jeans, dresses, everything!


----------



## allbrandspls

AFter drooling all over this whole thread, i want a pair of lower heel tribute...those vanillas are gorgeous. If i'm a size 38.5 in chanel and CLs but i have to use heel grip. Would i take a 38.5 or lower?


----------



## annaspanna33

For me, they run pretty much TTS


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

annaspanna33 said:


> For me, they run pretty much TTS



Which shoes are those in your avatar? I love them!


----------



## annaspanna33

^^ Aww thank you! They're the Gucci Imans


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

annaspanna33 said:


> ^^ Aww thank you! They're the Gucci Imans



Oh Wow! I didn't know that they came in orange so pretty!


----------



## olialm1

Ummm....?

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=51441&path=|womens%20shoes|color%20trends|neutrals|

interesting, no?


----------



## ShkBass

So after drooling over everyone's tribute, I finally did it!!!

Grey flannel Tributes!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ferralID=25f696cf-4d9b-11df-bf2c-000423bb4e79


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats- I am sooooo hoping to score some during the sales



ShkBass said:


> So after drooling over everyone's tribute, I finally did it!!!
> 
> Grey flannel Tributes!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ferralID=25f696cf-4d9b-11df-bf2c-000423bb4e79


----------



## CelticLuv

babyontheway said:


> Congrats- I am sooooo hoping to score some during the sales



they are beautiful, I'd love to get a pair during the sale, hard to do in my size 35's though ! 
do the YSL Tribtoo pumps ever make it to the sales? this is the May sale, correct? any store, Saks, NM, BG, etc generally have them available over the others?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

olialm1 said:


> Ummm....?
> 
> http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=51441&path=|womens shoes|color trends|neutrals|
> 
> interesting, no?


 
Oh that's bad!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Is anyone willing to share their YSL SA's contact info, especially email? If so, please PM me.
I'd love to get emails from them with pics of the Tribute sandals and Platform Pumps, especially when the private and public sales start.
Thank you, I appreciate it!!


----------



## tresjoliex

^me too


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^me three


----------



## babyontheway

^^ me four


----------



## babyontheway

CelticLuv said:


> they are beautiful, I'd love to get a pair during the sale, hard to do in my size 35's though !
> do the YSL Tribtoo pumps ever make it to the sales? this is the May sale, correct? any store, Saks, NM, BG, etc generally have them available over the others?



Yes they do/did make it to sales (December 09 they did)... I have the best luck getting sale shoes from Nordies or saks.  I think NM and BG have great selections/prices compared to the other two.  I was soooo close to getting a pair of the lower heeled tribtoos in January but they fell through


----------



## lvpiggy

call todd @ NM san francisco - he's the best! he specializes in small sizes, but he has clients at all sizes and he's very good about emailing photos. he also gives honest advice about items he thinks will make it to sales, or second cut, vs. items he thinks you should snag at full price (^(oo)^)v


----------



## gee

^ I agree, Todd is super nice!


----------



## gee

ladies! black buffalo, stone canvas, and metallic taupe on bluefly now! go go! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20460/308108201/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20460/308104201/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20460/308104001/detail.fly

stone and taupe look amazing!!


----------



## ckh04

Gee, thank you for posting!  I've been lusting after these shoes for so long and finally bit the bullet.....TWICE!!!   Snagged the black and taupe metallic!!!!!  I've never even tried them on before so I hope I purchased the right size...

WHEEEE!!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

^^ congrats!  They run TTS right?  I hope they fit you!  They have the taupe left in my size- to buy or not to buy????


----------



## Straight-Laced

The metallic taupe are gorgeous!  
Congrats for snagging two pairs *ckh04* 

*babyontheway* they run true to size for me and the taupe would be stunning for summer


----------



## ckh04

Thanks, *babyontheway *and *Straight-Laced*!!!  At first, I was really only interested in the black pair (you can never have too many pairs of black shoes, right???) but the metallic taupe are gorgy and they had it in my size, so....well, you know the rest!  I thought it would be a great neutral or "pop" of color with an all-black outfit.  I am super excited about my purchases and can't wait to get them.    My order still says "Processing", so I hope everything goes through.  I hate it when websites let you order and then email you later to say that your item is out of stock!    So, here's hoping that's NOT the case with my Tributes!

I was wavering a bit on the size, but since I typically wear a 36 in CL and am generally a true size 6, I went TTS and purchased 36 in the Tributes, based on the feedback of others.  Fingers crossed that they fit!  

*Babyontheway*, I hope you got a pair, too!


----------



## gee

ckh04 - yay! glad you got two of them! i have the black patent and a metallic pair (i don't know what the color is) - both recent purchases, so i can feel your excitement! post pics when you get them! 

babyontheway - they fit TTS for me also! i am a 6.5-7, got 37s and have a little room (no cliffhanging for me).


----------



## angelcove

Are the newer tributes 150mm?  That is what is described on saks.com.


----------



## lovechanel920

^I hope they keep the lower tribs.


----------



## Carolyn16_

I just found these in my size and jumped on them!! I've been searching forever!! Perfect for summer!!


----------



## angelcove

^Congrats!!  I've been eyeing a brown pr myself.


----------



## SassySarah

My first pair of YSL shoes!  I normally wear a 39 in most CL's and found the great deal on Bluefly.  I was worried since they only had 39.5 in black but they fit perfectly!


----------



## jsc6

^^ Congrats, they are beautiful.  Great color for a first pair, trust me you'll be coming back for more.


----------



## Missrocks

Saks appears to have the 110mm lower heel version in black and yellow. I really wish they had more colors though...
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1272642816059&ev19=6:50

Has anyone had any luck finding nude, beige, or any neutral tone lower heel Tribute sandals anywhere besides the boutiques? I need a pair of these in my life!

Or if they are only available at the boutiques, does anyone have a good 
SA recommendation? Tia~!


----------



## Alick

You may check it from DANIELLE of YSL Beverly Hills. I tried on the "SABLE" shade in lower heel and they looked fabulous!

Best of luck!


----------



## Alick

Vanilla nude - solo pic
Sable is on Pic 2, 2nd from the right.

They are from YSL Beverly Hills.


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks Alick! Hmmm... I can't decide between the sable and vanilla nude? Any reports on the comfort factor? I am looking for a comfy sandal to Vegas for an upcoming trip and I will be doing tons of walking.


----------



## Alick

You're Welcome Missrocks!

I own a pair of *Vanilla nude* and the leather is moist (as what they refer to at YSL Boutique), so soft and comfy. *Beige Linen *on the other hand when I tried on is comfy as well but the material is not as flexible as Vanilla, however *Beige Linen* shade is more versatile.


You may want to check this as a reference to the exact color and material of shoes I previously posted (which I mistakenly tagged as *sable*). Berdgorf's description is attached on a higher heel version
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26Ntt%3Dysl%2Btribute%26_requestid%3D19020 


Your choice still sweetie, enjoy


----------



## angelcove

How many pairs of Tributes (same style just diff colors) would you ladies consider too many?


----------



## ckh04

They're here!!!!  Presenting my black leather Tributes and metallic taupe Tributes!!!  They are amazingly beautiful IRL, I could not be happier with my purchases!  Cannot wait to take these babies for an inaugural spin at my friend's bday party in a few weeks!  Until then, I will just prance around my house with them on!  

One thing, though - I could really use your opinions on the fit.  I went TTS and I can't tell if they're too small.  I am very self-conscious of overhang and do not want to offend anyone with cliffhangers or heels that extend over the back of the shoe.    What do you think?


----------



## mainguyen504

ckh-04 - They are gorgeous! There are definitely no cliffhangers or anything! They look great on you!


----------



## gee

ckh04 they are perfect! love them both, but the metallic taupe is tdf! enjoy them!


----------



## jsc6

*ckh04* loving the metallic, sooo beautiful.


----------



## ckh04

Thanks so much for your reassurances and compliments, everyone!  I was having a serious moment of panic!!!  I was able to try a 36.5 on at Nordies and the saleslady had told me that they were a tad too big on me and the 36 would be perfect.  I actually liked the placement of my foot on the 36.5, but it was kinda loose in the straps.  I was never able to try on the 36 before I purchased.  I don't want my self-consciousness to detract from the sheer joy of rocking these shoes and want to get the right size!


----------



## SassySarah

CKH they look gorgeous!  I wanted to go TTS but when I found a pair on Bluefly they had a half size up so I purchased them and they fit.  I think I could have gone TTS since I think the weather will fit.  No toe overhang you're good


----------



## babyontheway

CKH04-  They look amazing on you and IMO fit you perfectly!! Congrats


----------



## Alick

I am oblivious of "TOO MUCH ESSENCE" when inlove. Here are my sweet angels... Meet Deep Red, Vanilla Nude & Black Patent


----------



## SassySarah

Alick - love all of them especially the nude!!!


----------



## inggalovesbags

hey guys i was wondering,i can get away with a 35.5 and a 36 in CL hyper prives and the CL pigalle (which runs half a size smaller than most CLs) in a size 35.5 still has a bit of room and I think I could potentially get away with a size 35 in that style. So I guess i'm just wondering if the 35.5 in the tribute sandals would be too tight/small for me? i honestly feel like i'm in between a 35.5 and 36.. but the tributes i want are sold out in a size 36. any input would be much appreciated! thanks!


----------



## jsc6

*Alick*: what a gorgeous collection of tributes you have, i absolutely adore the red


----------



## Alick

Thank you SassySarah & jsc6!


----------



## angelcove

CKh04--LOVE LOVE LOVE the metallic taupe 
Alick----What a beautiful collection.  Would love to have the vanilla nude.  I'm a sucker for nude shoes

Gorgeous, Ladies!!!


----------



## Alick

I say - GO GURL!!!

Vanilla nude is such a darling, angelcove
Big thanks!


----------



## ckh04

Thanks again, ladies!  I have to say, I am really glad I didn't pass up the metallic taupe pair!  them!


----------



## gee

^ckh04, just curious...do your metallic taupes have a gold sole? i can't figure out what color one of my tribs are (i bought them without a box) and they look similar....


----------



## LVobsessed415

inggalovesbags said:


> hey guys i was wondering,i can get away with a 35.5 and a 36 in CL hyper prives and the CL pigalle (which runs half a size smaller than most CLs) in a size 35.5 still has a bit of room and I think I could potentially get away with a size 35 in that style. So I guess i'm just wondering if the 35.5 in the tribute sandals would be too tight/small for me? i honestly feel like i'm in between a 35.5 and 36.. but the tributes i want are sold out in a size 36. any input would be much appreciated! thanks!



I normally wear a 6 in everything but the tributes I size down to 5.5 which fits me much better than a 6.


----------



## inggalovesbags

LVobsessed415 said:


> I normally wear a 6 in everything but the tributes I size down to 5.5 which fits me much better than a 6.



thank you!


----------



## inggalovesbags

btw has anybody seen a pair of tributes in rose gold colour? can someone pls post pics if they have a pair? cant seem to find one in google! tia!


----------



## ckh04

*Gee*, I don't have the shoes with me now, but I'm pretty sure the soles are the same color as the platform of the shoe, so not gold.  I'll double check for you after this weekend.   

Confession time  - I got my SA at Nordies to send me the shoes in a 36.5 so I can compare.  I will post comparison pics when they get here next week!


----------



## ShkBass

So I finally saved up my pretty pennies and bought my first pair of YSL tributes.
I love them and they are quite high, but my feet feel very secure.  This is a very well made shoe! I'm in heaven right now.


----------



## may3545

^Gorgeous! Congrats! I also felt they were high at first, but they are soooo comfy and secure. I've only worn mine a few times in the YEAR I've had it, but I just need to go out more hahaha.


----------



## angelcove

ShkBass,  those shoes were MADE for u!!


----------



## Ilgin

Yess, they'r gorgy ShkBass!


----------



## babyontheway

Oh la la shkbass- they are gorgeous on you!  Congrats


----------



## Pishi

very very nice, shkbass..


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

ShkBass said:


> So I finally saved up my pretty pennies and bought my first pair of YSL tributes.
> I love them and they are quite high, but my feet feel very secure.  This is a very well made shoe! I'm in heaven right now.



 Congrats! They look great on you and I agree the tributes are very secure my feet love them!


----------



## alexigastel

i just bid on a navy patent tributes!!! 2 more days to go i hope i win it, its a pretty good deal


----------



## angelcove

^^I hope you win them too!!  You will absolutely love them!!  
good luck!


----------



## Eimii

Is there a sales/deals thread for YSL shoes anywhere?


----------



## allbrandspls

Alick said:


> I am oblivious of "TOO MUCH ESSENCE" when inlove. Here are my sweet angels... Meet Deep Red, Vanilla Nude & Black Patent


Great collection.
OMG, love the vanilla nude. Can i ask you for your SA details and how much were they?


----------



## Missrocks

The lower heel vanilla nude is sold out in my size  Now I have to play the waiting game for the re-order...
I'm very tempted to get the low heeled black leather one's on Saks.com but I'm a shorty and I have this fear of black ankle straps making my legs look stumpy.... Anyone else have this fear or am I being paranoid??


----------



## Alick

allbrandspls said:


> Great collection.
> OMG, love the vanilla nude. Can i ask you for your SA details and how much were they?



I got it from Rick Lasher of Nordstrom Topanga for $760+tax (came out $834)
(818)884.7900 ext. 1600


----------



## allbrandspls

Alick said:


> I got it from Rick Lasher of Nordstrom Topanga for $760+tax (came out $834)
> (818)884.7900 ext. 1600


thanks hun.


----------



## Alick

allbrandspls said:


> thanks hun.



You're welcome!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*YSL "Medallion" Tributes*


















ETA: Thhey look white but they're not! It's
just the flash. I think their more of a slate
color...


----------



## annaspanna33

Oh my gosh, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thank you! *wink*


----------



## LVobsessed415

when is the next sale?


----------



## miacillan

Hi *ckh04*!  Sorry I'm late in the game, but your Tributes are so beautiful on you, esp the metallic taupe one!  Congrats!

BTW, may I ask you about your metallic taupe?  Because I'm looking for a pair which is "Bufalo iridescent "TORTORA".  I think the color name is "TORTORA".  May I know if the metallic taupe you got from Nordies is the TORTORA color?  I saw a similar pair at Saks website but it looks browner than the one on Nordies website.

Sorry that we don't have this pair of YSL here locally so I am really confused.  But I definitely want this TORTORA color.  

Hope you can help me out!

Thanks so much again!



ckh04 said:


> They're here!!!!  Presenting my black leather Tributes and metallic taupe Tributes!!!  They are amazingly beautiful IRL, I could not be happier with my purchases!  Cannot wait to take these babies for an inaugural spin at my friend's bday party in a few weeks!  Until then, I will just prance around my house with them on!
> 
> One thing, though - I could really use your opinions on the fit.  I went TTS and I can't tell if they're too small.  I am very self-conscious of overhang and do not want to offend anyone with cliffhangers or heels that extend over the back of the shoe.    What do you think?


----------



## ckh04

*Miacillan*, thank you for your compliments!    The metallic taupe Tributes are TDF and the color you see in the pics is pretty much how they look IRL.  For some reason, the pictures online (Nordies and BlueFly) show it looking a darker brown than what it actually is.  I also looked at Saks - I actually think they are all 3 the same color, but I can't be positive.  I know for a fact mine (from BlueFly) and the ones I got from Nordies were the exact same color.  Unfortunately, I returned the Nordies pair today, so I don't know the exact name that was on the box.  My box from BlueFly says "Buffalo Iridescent Mastice."  Your best bet might be to try the YSL boutiques, since they would be most familiar with all the colors.  

BTW, I kept the 36s!


----------



## miacillan

Hi ckh04!  Thanks so much for your detailed information!!  So you kept size 36!  Perfect!  I am a size 40 and we don't have that large a shoe size here in my place.  So, that's why I need to look for my shoes in the US.  Now that I know there is a Mastice and a Tortora, I don't know which one I like more!  LOL!  Anyway, do you know anybody from YSL boutique in the US whom I can contact?  If yes, please let me know.  If not, it's ok and I'll just randomly call any stores to ask.  Not sure if YSL boutiques ships international though. 

Thanks again for your help!  Enjoy your new shoes!  They are just perfect!





ckh04 said:


> *Miacillan*, thank you for your compliments!    The metallic taupe Tributes are TDF and the color you see in the pics is pretty much how they look IRL.  For some reason, the pictures online (Nordies and BlueFly) show it looking a darker brown than what it actually is.  I also looked at Saks - I actually think they are all 3 the same color, but I can't be positive.  I know for a fact mine (from BlueFly) and the ones I got from Nordies were the exact same color.  Unfortunately, I returned the Nordies pair today, so I don't know the exact name that was on the box.  My box from BlueFly says "Buffalo Iridescent Mastice."  Your best bet might be to try the YSL boutiques, since they would be most familiar with all the colors.
> 
> BTW, I kept the 36s!


----------



## MissPrivé

*Miacillan* You can call Michael from the New York Boutique! He's great and they do ship internationally...


----------



## miacillan

Hi *MissPrivé*, thanks so much for your advice!!  I'll call the NYC Boutique then.  Wish me luck! 




			
				MissPrivé;15302764 said:
			
		

> *Miacillan* You can call Michael from the New York Boutique! He's great and they do ship internationally...


----------



## ckh04

Good luck, *miacillan*!  I hope you find your Tributes!!!  Sorry I don't have an SA recommendation for you - I've never purchased from the boutique before!


----------



## lovechanel920

I really like the Vanilla colored ones. Does anyone have a boutique contact email?


----------



## babyontheway

I was just going to ask same thing. I hope to get during sale!


----------



## absolutanne

I am desperately looking for these in a 35!!  Please PM or let me know on here if you have seen them

YSL Tribute Platforms in Vanilla/ Nude leather (NOT patent!)


----------



## angelcove

^^Have you tried contacting a Nordies SA?  It's not available online but maybe in stores?  Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## principessa89

Where can I get the YSL Tributes in the color crackled gold? 

I'm getting them in nude/vanilla next week!

By the way: how could I combine the YSL Tributes in denim? Would it look weird with jeans with them?


----------



## soleilbrun

NieceyMo said:


> Here you go dar


 Hello NieceyMo, I recently purchased the same shoe.  I searched online and could not find pictures of them anywhere.  Can you give me information about this shoe?  Name, model number, year.  I hope they are a real model.
Thank you,
soleilbrun


----------



## inggalovesbags

Alick said:


> I am oblivious of "TOO MUCH ESSENCE" when inlove. Here are my sweet angels... Meet Deep Red, Vanilla Nude & Black Patent



hey alick! i was wondering, do the nude tributes run true to size? it says on the nordstrom website that they run small and to order 1/2 size up. did you have to size up for your nude ones? may i ask what size do you wear for your nude and black patent ones? tia!


----------



## Alick

inggalovesbags...

Their sizes vary. I wear 37 - My Nude runs true to size but I half sized up with my Black Patent for toe hanging avoidance.


----------



## inggalovesbags

^^ I see! Thank you for the info Alick! much appreciated! love your collection btw


----------



## sndypchez

Hi all!

I'm newly interested in the Tributes...does anyone have any intel whether they will be on sale any time soon and in what stores?  TIA!!


----------



## Alick

You're welcome inggalovesbags! Enjoy your future Tribs and Thanks for liking my collection


----------



## labellavita27

is there one in camarillo?



gee said:


> i saw this "skin beige" on ebay. maybe this is the one currently at cabazon?


----------



## absolutanne

angelcove said:


> ^^Have you tried contacting a Nordies SA?  It's not available online but maybe in stores?  Sorry, I'm not much help.



Yes, I have none in stock except some 39s and 40s.  I plan on wearing them for my wedding this July since they give me a huuge 5" lift!  They'll be well hidden under my dress most of the time so it will be ok.


----------



## absolutanne

principessa89 said:


> Where can I get the YSL Tributes in the color crackled gold?
> 
> I'm getting them in nude/vanilla next week!
> 
> By the way: how could I combine the YSL Tributes in denim? Would it look weird with jeans with them?



YSL.com online has several in crackled gold or silver. They are usually well stocked in sizes.

Where did you get your nude tributes from?


----------



## LH405

PLEASE! This is one of my UHGs!. I wish white coloured stuff didn't make me so nervous. I am so scared of scuffing it or getting it dirty. I swear the only white or nude items I own are tops- I don't even own a white or nude bag or glasses! These look amazing on you! 


P.Y.T. said:


> *YSL "Medallion" Tributes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Thhey look white but they're not! It's
> just the flash. I think their more of a slate
> color...



BTW is the medallion also slate coloured? They are so stunning and I am in the market for Trib sandals.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ LOL, I don't own one pair of white shoes! These are the closest I would ever
purchase to be honest. BTW, like I said before my YSL's are not white! They look
so bright because of the flash. They are way more subtle IRL.


Oh, and the medallion is slightly lighter I guess.


Thank you.


----------



## miss_ritz

These pictures are so amazing.


----------



## Ilgin

Woow! Those medallion Tributes are amazing!!

I spotted a pair of Vanilla tributes few days ago- my size was sold out, I am still a YSL virgin!


----------



## Miss T

ohhhh gosh *P.Y.T.*...those might be some of my favorite shoes like...EVER!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thanks ladies! These are one of my favorite pairs of heels to wear at the moment.


----------



## pokus14

Hi ladies,

Love this thread and you all have the most amazing shoes!

I am dreaming of getting a pair of Tribute sandals, but have to buy them online from US and want to be sure about size.
I am usually between size 36 and 37 and my foot measures 23 cm.

Could any of you with a size 36, 36½ or 37 measure the inside of it for me? I would really appreciate it, thanks


----------



## honeyspice

Hi ladies! I love all of your tributes and I would to get a pair this summer  
I need some help for the size, as I'm a size 38-38.5 depending on brands and styles. But I've tried on the  YSL stud sandals before and size 38 fits me perfectly. Does the tribute fit the same as the stud sandals?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anniepersian

I think the Tributes run true to size, Im a size 5-6 so I can wear all three sizes.

I managed to get a size 6 on ebay and they are very comfortable!


----------



## anniepersian

double post sorry


----------



## MissPrivé

I measured my patent tributes (size 36) and they're about 24 cm. My foot is about 22.5 cm. I would recommend a 36.5 for you (if it's patent leather). The tributes look really bad with toe overhang, it's a style where the platform should go a little further than your toes. I tried a 36.5 once and they're only a tiny bit bigger. Good Luck!



pokus14 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Love this thread and you all have the most amazing shoes!
> 
> I am dreaming of getting a pair of Tribute sandals, but have to buy them online from US and want to be sure about size.
> I am usually between size 36 and 37 and my foot measures 23 cm.
> 
> Could any of you with a size 36, 36½ or 37 measure the inside of it for me? I would really appreciate it, thanks


----------



## mama b

The YSL boutique @ the Bellagio in Vegas has the metallic bronze tribute on sale for $559.00 right now.  My SA is Lisa she's absolutely fab! She'll text you pictures of all sale items, love her.


----------



## mama b

Does anyone have pictures of the luggage, cognac, cucio tribute? Im looking for the more reddish/orangish brown shade over the more brown color.  Without seeing them IRL it's hard to tell on the computer screen.  Right now YSL has cognac. Saks and Barneys have cucio and brown.  But in one of these threads it says it's the same color??


----------



## babyontheway

Does lisa have an email?  If so could you send me pm?  Thanks so much. I will be in vegas in a few days and would love to get some tributes!  Tia



mama b said:


> The YSL boutique @ the Bellagio in Vegas has the metallic bronze tribute on sale for $559.00 right now.  My SA is Lisa she's absolutely fab! She'll text you pictures of all sale items, love her.


----------



## *MJ*

Hi Mama b...I would love to email your SA too if you don't mind! 

Thanks a bunch!!

Melody


----------



## pokus14

Thanks so much for your help.
Do you think it makes a difference if its the patent or regular leather? I am looking at a pair in black leather and a pair in metallic.

Thanks again 




			
				MissPrivé;15465620 said:
			
		

> I measured my patent tributes (size 36) and they're about 24 cm. My foot is about 22.5 cm. I would recommend a 36.5 for you (if it's patent leather). The tributes look really bad with toe overhang, it's a style where the platform should go a little further than your toes. I tried a 36.5 once and they're only a tiny bit bigger. Good Luck!


----------



## Alick

I received the following shoe pictures a week ago from Danielle of YSL BEVERLY HILLS... ALL ON SALE!!! and they have more in store


----------



## MissPrivé

You're welcome! I don't think there is a difference in size, but i once tried on a pair of linen tributes and the strap was a bit more loose than the strap of my patent pair. That's the only difference i've noticed... 



pokus14 said:


> Thanks so much for your help.
> Do you think it makes a difference if its the patent or regular leather? I am looking at a pair in black leather and a pair in metallic.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## babyontheway

Alick said:


> I received the following shoe pictures a week ago from Danielle of YSL BEVERLY HILLS... ALL ON SALE!!! and they have more in store



Thanks Alick!  I really like the white with gold


----------



## loverundercover

Alick, those are gorgeous shoes! How much do they usually go for when on sale?


----------



## Alick

You're welcome fellas!

I don't have the price for each but they are 30% off and would usually run approximately $400-500++ before taxes.


----------



## jtstitzer

Hi ladies,

Saks has the black and green tribute sandals online for $531. Use bing and get 5% cash back. Not sure how this compares to other sales out there but they seem to have lots of sizes up. A few of the sizes are back ordered until November. This is kind of strange since it is a sale shoe. Any input? I ordered the 6, hopefully they can fill the back order.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1275408031724&ev19=1:53


----------



## hautehippie61

i'm loving all the sales tips -- i'm dying to get my hands on a pair of these, thanks guys!


----------



## Alick

I checked online and it didn't say it was. HELLPPPP, Badly need to get another pair!!! Thanks in advance...




jtstitzer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Saks has the black and green tribute sandals online for $531. Use bing and get 5% cash back. Not sure how this compares to other sales out there but they seem to have lots of sizes up. A few of the sizes are back ordered until November. This is kind of strange since it is a sale shoe. Any input? I ordered the 6, hopefully they can fill the back order.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1275408031724&ev19=1:53


----------



## hautehippie61

Alick said:


> I checked online and it didn't say it was. HELLPPPP, Badly need to get another pair!!! Thanks in advance...


 
maybe it's sold out? it isn't showing up for me either -- just that they aren't selling them online anymore


----------



## Alick

Let's just keeps our eyes wide open for some more then, if there will still be




hautehippie61 said:


> maybe it's sold out? it isn't showing up for me either -- just that they aren't selling them online anymore


----------



## jtstitzer

There was full stock this morning of black. Keep the link just in case they reappear.


----------



## Alick

Was it Black Leather or Black Patent Leather?




jtstitzer said:


> There was full stock this morning of black. Keep the link just in case they reappear.


----------



## jtstitzer

Alick said:


> Was it Black Leather or Black Patent Leather?



Black leather.


----------



## hautehippie61

aww man and I was figuring those would never ever go on sale! I'll definitely be keeping an eye on that link for a little bit...


----------



## Alick

Neiman Marcus Online sale of Tributes:

Denim, Orange and Orchidea - Let's go!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294966940%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294966940%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## hautehippie61

omg YES!!!! merci merci merci! the fuschia are amazing...ahhhhh


----------



## Babilu

Searched all over NY in April for the black patent tribute and no one had my size =(
I was sooo bummed!


----------



## miacillan

Wow!  thanks thanks!  Looks like some tributes are really going to be on sale!

BTW, *Alick*, I saw your beautiful *vanilla nude* leather color Tributes a couple pages back...may I know what's the exact color name on your shoe box?  Because I'm trying to order it from Europe and since there are so many different  beige/nudes out there, I want to make sure I'm ordering the right color.  So the official name on the shoe box is the most accurate color name.

Hope to hear from you soon!  Thanks so much for your help in advance!






Alick said:


> Neiman Marcus Online sale of Tributes:
> 
> Denim, Orange and Orchidea - Let's go!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294966940%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294966940%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## Alick

Tribute sandal
Bufalino
Vanilla

You're welcome





miacillan said:


> wow!  Thanks thanks!  Looks like some tributes are really going to be on sale!
> 
> Btw, *alick*, i saw your beautiful *vanilla nude* leather color tributes a couple pages back...may i know what's the exact color name on your shoe box?  Because i'm trying to order it from europe and since there are so many different  beige/nudes out there, i want to make sure i'm ordering the right color.  So the official name on the shoe box is the most accurate color name.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon!  Thanks so much for your help in advance!


----------



## pie

anyone have the "orange" tributes from NM?  Is it less orange than in the stock photo?  more like a luggage orange or like the Hermes potiron?


----------



## pie

*Alick-* Thank for sharing the NM links.  How did you get them?  I can't seem to find the sale Tributes except through your links.


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks Alick!!! Just pulled the trigger on the Orchidea Tributes!!

This makes 3 pairs of Tribs...and now I am seriously thinking about the Orange! I'm curious too about the shade...in the first picture, they look like a bright orange, and in the other photo, they look like a warm muted darker orange. 

Anyone have these, or seen them in person and can comment on the color?


----------



## hautehippie61

orchid and orange on sale at bergdorfs too:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%2BEndeca%2BLanding%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

and the denim:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...ndeca%2BLanding%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D26894

i am sooooo tempted to bite the bullet with the orchidea tributes....i too am curious about the vibrancy of the color in person though, i understand they're leather but are they more matte? i feel like the pictures make them seem really bright


----------



## Alick

You're welcome!

I received an email from Neiman Marcus this morning and there are tons of designer shoe sale on the link. 

Yeah, I noticed it can only be seen through from an email coming from them...




pie said:


> *Alick-* Thank for sharing the NM links.  How did you get them?  I can't seem to find the sale Tributes except through your links.


----------



## pie

Oh thanks!  I deleted that email.  Will go look for it now.


----------



## Alick

I've seen and tried on both from Neiman.

Pictures shown on Neiman Marcus site are true colors. Orange is as bright as how you see online and ORCHIDEA IS... I'm sooo inlove, GORGEOUS AS IT IS!!!

MJ you're welcome, WE'RE TWINS! Great choice.

On Berdgorf sale (they share the same stocks with Neiman Marcus)... wait for the Buffalo leather to go on sale too... few sizes left though


----------



## pie

Sorry, one last question.  I hate returning things, so may I ask how these run?  I have wide feet.  I've heard that they are TTS and I've heard that you should go a half size up.  I can't decide.


----------



## pie

Oh would you please post the link for BG?  It'll save me tax.


----------



## hautehippie61

are the buffalo leather the cobalt/luggage? i'm wondering if the CUSP store has some of their tributes on sale too since they're like a subset of neimans -- they don't have any ysl on their website though


----------



## Alick

It's on the previous page posted by "hautehippie61"



pie said:


> Oh would you please post the link for BG?  It'll save me tax.


----------



## Alick

It's more on the purple side. They might post it later on



hautehippie61 said:


> are the buffalo leather the cobalt/luggage? i'm wondering if the CUSP store has some of their tributes on sale too since they're like a subset of neimans -- they don't have any ysl on their website though


----------



## pie

Thank you!  you all are the best!  Any free ship codes?


----------



## pie

YAY!  Got the purple ones!  hope they run TTS on my wide feet!  Thanks *Alick and hautehippie61* for posting the sale.


----------



## hautehippie61

no problem! and i just found the buffalo -- they had better go on sale because i am in love! thanks *Alick* for the heads up!!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...202&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10012

hopefully they aren't sold out though and the page i found is bg getting ready to add them to the sale!


----------



## Alick

Berdgorf - 

That Buffalo came in Purple too.

A few of their Patent and Natural leather will be added on the list as well. BE PREPARED LADIES!


----------



## hautehippie61

Alick said:


> Berdgorf -
> 
> That Buffalo came in Purple too.
> 
> A few of their Patent and Natural leather will be added on the list as well. BE PREPARED LADIES!


 
yay!!! any idea which colors? this will be my first pair of tribs and i'm really looking for a neutral pair (black, nude, vanilla, beige, etc)....i'd rather hold out for one of those i think then go for the orchidea! and thank you again for the tips!


----------



## pie

*Alick-*  Do you know if the sale will be online or do I have to call a SA at BG?


----------



## Alick

You may check both to score a good one.



pie said:


> *Alick-*  Do you know if the sale will be online or do I have to call a SA at BG?


----------



## hautehippie61

ahh i'm really excited! sorry, last question *Alick*-- do you know when they'll be added? thank you so much for your help! it really does pay to check around here rather than try to figure it out just on department store websites alone


----------



## Alick

Stocks are running low so I'm not sure when the exact date is, keep your eyes open and it will pay

I feel how much ladies on this thread loves plunging on sale like this and sharing what I know will be of little help to pacify that urge.


Welcome ladies who appreciated my info! Post pictures once you get them



hautehippie61 said:


> ahh i'm really excited! sorry, last question *Alick*-- do you know when they'll be added? thank you so much for your help! it really does pay to check around here rather than try to figure it out just on department store websites alone


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks again Alick!! I'll post photos when mine arrive!

I would love a pair of the luggage Tributes, so should I just keep refreshing the screen from the BG sale and wait for them to appear?


----------



## hautehippie61

i feel like they'll probably be up tomorrow morning just like those other tributes were today


----------



## *MJ*

hautehippie61 said:


> i feel like they'll probably be up tomorrow morning just like those other tributes were today



I hope so!! I'd love to get a pair before my hubby cuts me off!! 

I got the Orchid Tribs earlier, and I just ordered a pair of CL Gold Python VP's at 40% off a few minutes ago!!! These sales are killing my savings!!


----------



## purse-nality

hello all! 

i've been totally glued to this thread for sale updates for the past few days... besides dept stores, any intel on boutique or ysl online sales yet? dying to get my 1st pair of tribs!


----------



## Alick

*FALSE ALARM DEAR...

*sad:SORRY LADIES, NONE OF THOSE OTHER COLORS APPEARED ON BERDGORF'S SALE. They only came up with what Neiman has online.

You may check your luck in store with your heaven sent SA's!


----------



## MissPrivé

Yves Saint Laurent Sale begins today in stores and on www.ysl.com


----------



## hautehippie61

Alick said:


> *FALSE ALARM DEAR...*
> 
> sad:SORRY LADIES, NONE OF THOSE OTHER COLORS APPEARED ON BERDGORF'S SALE. They only came up with what Neiman has online.
> 
> You may check your luck in store with your heaven sent SA's!


 
that makes the hunt for finding them for less than full price a little more exciting  thanks!!


----------



## hautehippie61

also -- someone had mentioned in the YSL sale thread in the YSL forum that the white and metallic bronze tributes are for sale at the YSL boutiques


----------



## LavenderIce

hautehippie61 said:


> also -- someone had mentioned in the YSL sale thread in the YSL forum that the white and metallic bronze tributes are for sale at the YSL boutiques


 
Yes, they are.  My SA confirmed that they are on sale.  The bronze is $559 and the white is $629.


----------



## *MJ*

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, they are.  My SA confirmed that they are on sale.  The bronze is $559 and the white is $629.



Are the white ones the leather with gold trim?


----------



## miacillan

Dears, does anyone know where to find the vanilla-nude tributes in the higher heel aside from Nordstrom?  Seems like it's so hard to find!  Even Paris does not carry this vanilla-nude color.....hmmm.....and Nordstrom sold out of my size. 

Please let me know if you see it anywhere in size 39.5 or 40.  (And size 37.5 too for my friend...)

Thanks thanks!


----------



## Alick

YSL Boutique in Beverly Hills has it.





miacillan said:


> Dears, does anyone know where to find the vanilla-nude tributes in the higher heel aside from Nordstrom?  Seems like it's so hard to find!  Even Paris does not carry this vanilla-nude color.....hmmm.....and Nordstrom sold out of my size.
> 
> Please let me know if you see it anywhere in size 39.5 or 40.  (And size 37.5 too for my friend...)
> 
> Thanks thanks!


----------



## miacillan

OMG!  *Alick!* You're like my YSL angel!  HEhhehehehe!

Thanks so much for letting me know, and also the color name of your vanilla tribute.  I only want to buy this color all because of you and your modeling picture!  You've enabled me and my friend you know that? 

BTW, do you know any SA in Beverly Hills who is nice to help me find my size and my friend's size?  

Also, since you are the only one I know who owns the vanilla nude, may I ask if it's more of a pinkish-nude (like blush) or an ivory yellowish nude?

And since you have the shoes, may I know the style number if you don't mind?  It should be something like "193098 Bxxxx xxxx" on the shoe box.  I still want to try other parts of Europe so will need the exact style number.

I tried to call NYC boutique just now....but they don't have my size. 

Thanks so much again Alick!!  



Alick said:


> YSL Boutique in Beverly Hills has it.


----------



## sndypchez

Does anyone happen to have a photo of the bronze metallics that they can post?


----------



## Alick

I was just there last week 

Vanilla has a long waiting list but you may try asking Danielle of several sizes left in stock. 

It's more of a Blush Pinkish Nude 



miacillan said:


> OMG!  *Alick!* You're like my YSL angel!  HEhhehehehe!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me know, and also the color name of your vanilla tribute.  I only want to buy this color all because of you and your modeling picture!  You've enabled me and my friend you know that?
> 
> BTW, do you know any SA in Beverly Hills who is nice to help me find my size and my friend's size?
> 
> Also, since you are the only one I know who owns the vanilla nude, may I ask if it's more of a pinkish-nude (like blush) or an ivory yellowish nude?
> 
> And since you have the shoes, may I know the style number if you don't mind?  It should be something like "193098 Bxxxx xxxx" on the shoe box.  I still want to try other parts of Europe so will need the exact style number.
> 
> I tried to call NYC boutique just now....but they don't have my size.
> 
> Thanks so much again Alick!!


----------



## *MJ*

sndypchez said:


> Does anyone happen to have a photo of the bronze metallics that they can post?



Here ya go!


----------



## Alick

It's a Canvass Leather with beige tipping. Sorry MJ, I haven't figured out how you post pictures...




*MJ* said:


> Are the white ones the leather with gold trim?


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> It's a Canvass Leather with beige tipping



Thanks Alick!! Those are really pretty!!


----------



## miacillan

Oooh!!  Thanks *Alick*!!!  

Actually do you think there will be another shipment of this vanilla nude color coming soon?  Since it seems that the sizes are so limited now and waiting list is long.  Well, if there's a waiting list, that means there are more to come right?  Or else there's no point for a waiting list?

Also, may I know the style number on your box?  (It should be something like "193098 Bxxxx xxxx" on the shoe box.)  I'm leaving for Europe on Sunday and I want to try looking for the vanilla tributes there as well even though Paris doesn't have it.  I will need the style number to communicate with the SAs....I tried saying "Bufalino Vanilla" but they said they can only search for it with style number.  Hope you can help!

Thanks thanks again!



Alick said:


> I was just there last week
> 
> Vanilla has a long waiting list but you may try asking Danielle of several sizes left in stock.
> 
> It's more of a Blush Pinkish Nude


----------



## sndypchez

*MJ* said:


> Here ya go!


 
THanks **MJ**!


----------



## *MJ*

sndypchez said:


> THanks **MJ**!



You're quite welcome!! Glad to help!


----------



## Alick

193099 CDX00 9520
Please take note that my Vanilla Tribute is of a lower heel version




miacillan said:


> Oooh!!  Thanks *Alick*!!!
> 
> Actually do you think there will be another shipment of this vanilla nude color coming soon?  Since it seems that the sizes are so limited now and waiting list is long.  Well, if there's a waiting list, that means there are more to come right?  Or else there's no point for a waiting list?
> 
> Also, may I know the style number on your box?  (It should be something like "193098 Bxxxx xxxx" on the shoe box.)  I'm leaving for Europe on Sunday and I want to try looking for the vanilla tributes there as well even though Paris doesn't have it.  I will need the style number to communicate with the SAs....I tried saying "Bufalino Vanilla" but they said they can only search for it with style number.  Hope you can help!
> 
> Thanks thanks again!


----------



## purse-nality

^hi *alick*! do you mind posting a bigger mod pic of your vanilla's pls? i'm so in luv w/ the color, but afraid it might look too light, like cream, against my tanned feet... thank you!


----------



## Alick

I wouldn't mind at all if I know how to... walk me through it please. I'm only familiar of the attachment which shows tiny pics.





purse-nality said:


> ^hi *alick*! do you mind posting a bigger mod pic of your vanilla's pls? i'm so in luv w/ the color, but afraid it might look too light, like cream, against my tanned feet... thank you!


----------



## purse-nality

Alick said:


> I wouldn't mind at all if I know how to... walk me through it please. I'm only familiar of the attachment which shows tiny pics.



great! thank yooo!

the previous pic you posted was too small a file to be able to enlarge... so, umm, i assume you have a bigger file stored in your comp? just make sure it doesn't exceed pf attachment limit, otherwise you will need photobucket to load it here. if not the photobucket route, attach it (bigger file size) in your post as you would, and i can enlarge for you... thanks!


----------



## Alick

Hope this one works



purse-nality said:


> great! thank yooo!
> 
> the previous pic you posted was too small a file to be able to enlarge... so, umm, i assume you have a bigger file stored in your comp? just make sure it doesn't exceed pf attachment limit, otherwise you will need photobucket to load it here. if not the photobucket route, attach it (bigger file size) in your post as you would, and i can enlarge for you... thanks!


----------



## natasha21

Wow you ladies ALL look absolutely gorgeous in your tribute's .. congrats!!


----------



## purse-nality

Alick said:


> Hope this one works



yay! purrfect!

you can click on the image thumbnail, copy and paste url on your post, then type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 after... thanks again!


----------



## inggalovesbags

hi everybody, i just got myself a pair of black patent tribs in size 36 and i'm planning to get another pair in brown, but size 36 is sold out. They do however have 35.5 and 36.5. would you recommend me to go half a size up or down? the 36s fit me perfectly, not too far from the edge but no cliff hanging either. would the 35.5 be too small? 

TIA, ladies!


----------



## *MJ*

inggalovesbags said:


> hi everybody, i just got myself a pair of black patent tribs in size 36 and i'm planning to get another pair in brown, but size 36 is sold out. They do however have 35.5 and 36.5. would you recommend me to go half a size up or down? the 36s fit me perfectly, not too far from the edge but no cliff hanging either. would the 35.5 be too small?
> 
> TIA, ladies!



I personally would size up a half. Can't stand toe-overhang!


----------



## inggalovesbags

^^ thanks MJ! do you know if there's a slight difference in fit with the patent and non patent ones? I tried the 36 in the rose gold cracked leather one and the fit was a bit more loose than the black patent one.


----------



## lovechanel920

are the vanilla tributes on sale? or is any of the 80 mm heel on sale?


----------



## Alick

Whooooaaaaa, thanks purse-nality! Great work!

I will try that when I get my Orchidea. Hope you liked it


----------



## *MJ*

inggalovesbags said:


> ^^ thanks MJ! do you know if there's a slight difference in fit with the patent and non patent ones? I tried the 36 in the rose gold cracked leather one and the fit was a bit more loose than the black patent one.



The patent ones are not going to stretch out at all, as opposed to the cracked leather ones, which do give a bit. 

By the way, the Rose gold sound gorgeous!!! Do you have a pic? I've only seen the gold and silver cracked leather ones...


----------



## bella.girl

I'm not really familiar with the length of the heels of the tributes. When I look in the website all I see is the 5.5 inch heel. Is there a lower heel? I'm quite tall and not really used to wearing heels that high but they are just so gorgeous and I want to get a pair. Are the bronze and white the only colors that are on sale in the boutique? TIA!


----------



## inggalovesbags

*MJ* said:


> The patent ones are not going to stretch out at all, as opposed to the cracked leather ones, which do give a bit.
> 
> By the way, the Rose gold sound gorgeous!!! Do you have a pic? I've only seen the gold and silver cracked leather ones...




no i'm sorry i didn't get to take a picture of it! It was in hong kong when I tried it on just last month.. but the color is true to its name, very close to the color of the tory burch i attached, just with cracked leather. and that makes a lot of sense now as to why it seemed a lot bigger than the patent ones.. they were on display and have probably been tried on quite a few times. do you reckon the brown leather would stretch a bit too?


thanks again MJ!!


----------



## *MJ*

inggalovesbags said:


> no i'm sorry i didn't get to take a picture of it! It was in hong kong when I tried it on just last month.. but the color is true to its name, very close to the color of the tory burch i attached, just with cracked leather. and that makes a lot of sense now as to why it seemed a lot bigger than the patent ones.. they were on display and have probably been tried on quite a few times. do you reckon the brown leather would stretch a bit too?
> 
> 
> thanks again MJ!!



You're welcome Ingga!! I'll have to check with the US boutiques and see if the Rose Gold is available here...I LOVE Rose Gold!! 

Oh and I'd say the brown leather would stretch a bit as well.


----------



## LH405

Just got my first pair at Barneys in Pacific Place here in downtown Seattle- 539$ on sale down from 895! They had several other pairs in different sizes and they had quite a few denim t-strap tributes for 539$ as well so if you are in the market for them give Barneys a call!


----------



## *MJ*

GORGEOUS!!

Congrats!! They look fantastic on you!!


----------



## LH405

Thanks, my feet where totally swollen from being packed in TB Revas with socks all day so they are pretty red looking! But boy, its ironic that these super high Tributes were a relief from the Reva flats, they were much less constricting. I swear these are the comfiest high heels I have tried on. I am hooked!


----------



## *MJ*

LH405 said:


> Thanks, my feet where totally swollen from being packed in TB Revas with socks all day so they are pretty red looking! But boy, its ironic that these super high Tributes were a relief from the Reva flats, they were much less constricting. I swear these are the comfiest high heels I have tried on. I am hooked!



You're welcome!! Congrats on these, and I'm sure they won't be your last!!


----------



## purse-nality

Alick said:


> Whooooaaaaa, thanks purse-nality! Great work!
> 
> I will try that when I get my Orchidea. Hope you liked it



you're welcome! oooh... would you post your tribs family too? envious!

now, its just hard for me to decide... luggage/cuoio or vanilla nude for my 1st? most versatile preferred, casual to semi-dressy events. to me, luggage has somehow been iconic as black, but luv the softness of vanilla's color too... help all!


----------



## gee

^ imo luggage/cuoio is definitely more casual, whereas vanilla may be easier to dress up a bit. you could always get both...hehehe :devil: i'd get vanilla first though.


----------



## purse-nality

^yay! thanks *gee*! so, 1 vote for vanilla... ooh, you can't imagine how i wish i had the financial powers to get both! :shame:


----------



## Alick

I'd go for Vanilla first!

Simply because my collection explains why... I ordered Cuoio and Vanilla at the same time but had to return the Cuoio since it's easier to get that color all season. PLUSSSSSSS - Vanilla'S leather is cotton soft unlike Cuoio's Painted leather which is a bit more stiff.

I LIKE BOTH COLORS THOUGH AND PLANNING TO GET CUOIO PRETTY SOON!

Be careful with Cuoio shade, weird that different stores labels it the same but density differs. I like the one Nordstrom Valley Fair has.


----------



## *MJ*

I'm going to vote for Vanilla as well! I just love the Blush/Nude color of these! I think it is the perfect neutral!! Easy to go dressy or casual with them!

Not taking away from the Luggage, because they are definitely a classic...but the Vanilla are showstoppers in my opinion!  I absolutely love them!!

Good luck choosing!


----------



## *MJ*

What do you guys think about the blue denim Tributes? I have the opportunity to snag them on sale, but I'm on the fence...and not sure what I'd wear them with. They are very popular though, and very cute! What do you ladies think?


----------



## Alick

Will try to do posting after I figure it out. 

I was able to paste the picture you posted and it works! BUT... when I was trying to post new from my own file, it won't show up. Duhhh, such a newbie I am on that.

I'll keep discovering then shall post my collections at once 











purse-nality said:


> you're welcome! oooh... would you post your tribs family too? envious!
> 
> now, its just hard for me to decide... luggage/cuoio or vanilla nude for my 1st? most versatile preferred, casual to semi-dressy events. to me, luggage has somehow been iconic as black, but luv the softness of vanilla's color too... help all!


----------



## Alick




----------



## Alick




----------



## Alick

There goes your request about my collection

Whoaaaaa!!!


----------



## Alick

Deep Red


----------



## Alick




----------



## bluebrooke

*MJ* said:


> What do you guys think about the blue denim Tributes? I have the opportunity to snag them on sale, but I'm on the fence...and not sure what I'd wear them with. They are very popular though, and very cute! What do you ladies think?



I haven't seen them IRL but I think the denim ones are so cute!  Wish they had my size.


----------



## purse-nality

Alick said:


> I'd go for Vanilla first!
> 
> Simply because my collection explains why... I ordered Cuoio and Vanilla at the same time but had to return the Cuoio *since it's easier to get that color all season*. PLUSSSSSSS - Vanilla'S leather is cotton soft unlike Cuoio's Painted leather which is a bit more stiff.
> 
> I LIKE BOTH COLORS THOUGH AND PLANNING TO GET CUOIO PRETTY SOON!
> 
> Be careful with Cuoio shade, weird that different stores labels it the same but density differs. I like the one Nordstrom Valley Fair has.




my thoughts exactly! thanks! i guess that's where the differences of cuoio & luggage come in, variable leather density. add that on ysl site, its called "natural"... so confusing 

you're on a roll, girl!


----------



## purse-nality

*MJ* said:


> What do you guys think about the blue denim Tributes? I have the opportunity to snag them on sale, but I'm on the fence...and not sure what I'd wear them with. They are very popular though, and very cute! What do you ladies think?



thanks *MJ*! actually leaning to vanilla more, just need reassurances from trib ladies! vanilla it is! 

did you like the denim to begin w/, even at full price? i learned a hard lesson when shopping the sales... no more buying just bec of the price tag! when i did, its was usually like, "what the heck was i thinkin?!", i could have put the funds towards an hg! kwim? so only buy what you truly luv!


----------



## purse-nality

Alick said:


> There goes your request about my collection
> 
> Whoaaaaa!!!









weeeh! you did it! vanilla's are sooo pretty! now, just have to be patient... its been sold out in all u.s boutiques! nordies included! 

umm, last question (promise!)... do you own any pair of loubies in nude patent? how do they compare? its the only nude color i've tried on irl, i was wondrin if shade is quite similar in terms of undertone, regardless if they're a darker nude... i'm actually worried if vanilla's only look great w/ fair/pinkish skintones, as you. i have been up all night searching for tanned celebs/bloggers pics wearing them!


----------



## *MJ*

purse-nality said:


> thanks *MJ*! actually leaning to vanilla more, just need reassurances from trib ladies! vanilla it is!
> 
> did you like the denim to begin w/, even at full price? i learned a hard lesson when shopping the sales... no more buying just bec of the price tag! when i did, its was usually like, "what the heck was i thinkin?!", i could have put the funds towards an hg! kwim? so only buy what you truly luv!



Oh, the Vanilla is going to be so gorgeous!! Can't wait to see them on you once you get them!

Very good point about the denim Tribs...honestly, I didn't look twice at them until they were on sale! I mean, they are cute and all, but I agree with you, why spend on something you kind of like, when it could go towards a HG!!

Thanks for the great advice!!


----------



## LH405

*MJ* said:


> What do you guys think about the blue denim Tributes? I have the opportunity to snag them on sale, but I'm on the fence...and not sure what I'd wear them with. They are very popular though, and very cute! What do you ladies think?


Go for it! I am considering checking out a few stores and seeing if they have any in my size.


----------



## Alick

I did it after times of trials

I don't own CL's but have tried on their Nude Patent which has a Mocha Shade and Vanilla is more of a Pale Old Rose shade. Similar density, yes.
Have you seen Sammy Wynward's (ooppss, she's not tan though) , gorgeous isn't it?








purse-nality said:


> weeeh! you did it! vanilla's are sooo pretty! now, just have to be patient... its been sold out in all u.s boutiques! nordies included!
> 
> umm, last question (promise!)... do you own any pair of loubies in nude patent? how do they compare? its the only nude color i've tried on irl, i was wondrin if shade is quite similar in terms of undertone, regardless if they're a darker nude... i'm actually worried if vanilla's only look great w/ fair/pinkish skintones, as you. i have been up all night searching for tanned celebs/bloggers pics wearing them!


----------



## Alick

*the orchidea*


----------



## *MJ*

O M G!!!!!  STUNNING!!!

They look amazing on you!!!

Mine are coming tomorrow!


----------



## Ilgin

HOLY MOLY!! This color is divine!!


----------



## hautehippie61

ohhhhh my goodness.....love love LOVE! they're a much richer color than i'd anticipated!


----------



## Alick

*Such a HOLY MAC!!!*

Much richer color in person... so likeeeyyyy! I hearts it!!!

Thanks to all!

MJ - you won't regret ordering a pair of the same


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> *Such a HOLY MAC!!!*
> 
> Much richer color in person... so likeeeyyyy! I hearts it!!!
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> MJ - you won't regret ordering a pair of the same



Thanks Alick!! I hope they look half as good on me as they do on you!!! It's like they were made for you!! 
GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## LH405

Wow, those orchids are so sweet!


----------



## Alick

*MJ* said:


> Thanks Alick!! I hope they look half as good on me as they do on you!!! It's like they were made for you!!
> GORGEOUS!!!




It will surely look great on you just the way I've seen you with Burgundy and Camel. You have such sexy toes and your skin will blend well with it.

One of the best steal this season!


----------



## Alick

A NEW FACE TO WATCH OUT FOR - SOON...


----------



## purse-nality

Alick said:


> I did it after times of trials
> 
> I don't own CL's but have tried on their Nude Patent which has a Mocha Shade and Vanilla is more of a Pale Old Rose shade. Similar density, yes.
> Have you seen Sammy Wynward's (ooppss, she's not tan though) , gorgeous isn't it?




absolutely! thanks thanks!

and so is ms. orchid... aaah-mazing!


----------



## hautehippie61

Alick said:


> A NEW FACE TO WATCH OUT FOR - SOON...


 
ooohhhhhhh those are so pretty!!! brown is usually my least favorite color, in general, but these are gorgeous


----------



## monap_1981

I am new to this thread, so hello to everyone 

I've been a silent admirer of all your YSL Tributes   But just had to comment on this pair, the color is just amazing!  Love it!

Congrats! 

Is it a new season color?




Alick said:


> *the orchidea*


----------



## Alick

monap_1981 said:


> I am new to this thread, so hello to everyone
> 
> I've been a silent admirer of all your YSL Tributes   But just had to comment on this pair, the color is just amazing!  Love it!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Is it a new season color?




Thank you!

I think Neiman Marcus came up with it on January of this year ( not sure which season it falls at).


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> What do you guys think about the blue denim Tributes? I have the opportunity to snag them on sale, but I'm on the fence...and not sure what I'd wear them with. They are very popular though, and very cute! What do you ladies think?



MJ, I have the denim Tribs and I absolutely love them. I honestly wasn't sure what the H I was going to wear them with when I first bought them, but I seriously rock them with EVERYTHING now. I think of them along the same lines as I think of jeans... You can wear anything with jeans, so why not denim shoes? Bing! Love the look of these with khaki or navy blue, especially, but I wear them with black a lot as well. I think the casual factor of a denim sandal really works for summer. Here are a few modeling pics; sorry for the quality - it's hard to take pics of your own feet!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> MJ, I have the denim Tribs and I absolutely love them. I honestly wasn't sure what the H I was going to wear them with when I first bought them, but I seriously rock them with EVERYTHING now. I think of them along the same lines as I think of jeans... You can wear anything with jeans, so why not denim shoes? Bing! Love the look of these with khaki or navy blue, especially, but I wear them with black a lot as well. I think the casual factor of a denim sandal really works for summer. Here are a few modeling pics; sorry for the quality - it's hard to take pics of your own feet!



Oh Jenay!! You are indeed an enabler supreme!! 
And those look AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Aw thank you, darling. 

I bought these @ Barneys on sale, too! Ha. I would NEVER pay full price for these, but they did turn out to be absolutely wonderful and are probably the most comfortable heels I own outside of my Michael Kors platforms. I say go for it!! 

Oh, and PS! Me and enabler!! Lol, girl YOU enabled me to buy those TDF Loubies from you!! Haha, I had a good time trying to convince DBF that they had already been in my closet for quite some time!!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Aw thank you, darling.
> 
> I bought these @ Barneys on sale, too! Ha. I would NEVER pay full price for these, but they did turn out to be absolutely wonderful and are probably the most comfortable heels I own outside of my Michael Kors platforms. I say go for it!!
> 
> Oh, and PS! Me and enabler!! Lol, girl YOU enabled me to buy those TDF Loubies from you!! Haha, I had a good time trying to convince DBF that they had already been in my closet for quite some time!!



MOI??? An enabler?? Well I've (almost) never!! 

Glad you're lovin those Loubies!! I know at least half of my new shoes fall under the category of, "These shoes? Oh I've had these since last summer/spring/fall etc."  Works every time.

Seriously though, I totally agree with you about the comfort of the Tribs...they just feel so good and secure on the foot. I wish my Loubs were as comfy!! 

So now that you have swayed me, I'm going to try and find the Denim again...Barneys had my size, so I will start there!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> MOI??? An enabler?? Well I've (almost) never!!
> 
> Glad you're lovin those Loubies!! I know at least half of my new shoes fall under the category of, "These shoes? Oh I've had these since last summer/spring/fall etc."  Works every time.
> 
> Seriously though, I totally agree with you about the comfort of the Tribs...they just feel so good and secure on the foot. I wish my Loubs were as comfy!!
> 
> So now that you have swayed me, I'm going to try and find the Denim again...Barneys had my size, so I will start there!!



Haha yes girl - YOU! 

I do absolutely adore the Loubies. I had my cobbler take in the straps a bit and they fit perfect - to die for!!!

If you have trouble finding the denim Tribs, let me know and I'll have my SA track them down for you. He is amazing! He found me the sold out yellow Trib pumps that were absolutely impossible to find!

And yes, OMG the sandals are simply the most comfortable ever. Ah, I wish Loubies felt like that!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> Haha yes girl - YOU!
> 
> I do absolutely adore the Loubies. I had my cobbler take in the straps a bit and they fit perfect - to die for!!!
> 
> If you have trouble finding the denim Tribs, let me know and I'll have my SA track them down for you. He is amazing! He found me the sold out yellow Trib pumps that were absolutely impossible to find!
> 
> And yes, OMG the sandals are simply the most comfortable ever. Ah, I wish Loubies felt like that!



Thanks Jenay!! I may take you up on that !! 
I was just thinking...since he found your sold out Tribs, I Wonder if he could find my UHG I've been searching for...the Multicolor Greissimo? I've called all over earth looking for them!! Talk about impossible!!! It's a longshot, but if you could help, I'd be forever in your debt!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I will absolutely call him tomorrow and ask. I personally asked about these and he told me that they were sold out, but I didn't really pursue this pair like I did the Tribs, so he may be able to work his magic. If you wanted to call him personally and let him know that you're a friend of mine, you are more than welcome to do so as well. His name is Tim and he is at the Scottsdale Barneys. He is pretty good at tracking things down!!!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I will absolutely call him tomorrow and ask. I personally asked about these and he told me that they were sold out, but I didn't really pursue this pair like I did the Tribs, so he may be able to work his magic. If you wanted to call him personally and let him know that you're a friend of mine, you are more than welcome to do so as well. His name is Tim and he is at the Scottsdale Barneys. He is pretty good at tracking things down!!!



OMG that is so nice of you!! If you have time to call and ask him, that would be awesome!! Or if you'd rather me call him...either way is fine!

I'm looking for a 39 (1st choice) or 39.5 (2nd choice). 

I'm PM'ing you!


----------



## stephalba

Gosh I tried these on and they were impossible to walk in for me. The heel was way to high and thin! I love them though!!! The brown or denim are the best.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Really? Do you wear heels on a regular basis? I think what makes these shoes comfortable is the platform under the toe, as it makes for less of a steep angle...


----------



## anniepersian

stephalba said:


> Gosh I tried these on and they were impossible to walk in for me. The heel was way to high and thin! I love them though!!! The brown or denim are the best.



Have you tried the low heeled version? Those are VERY comfortable! Im new to wearing heels again, and they are a great pair of shoes to start with!


----------



## babyontheway

WOW- they look fab on you!  I just ordered them online- fingers crossed my order goes through


Alick said:


> *the orchidea*


----------



## Alick

babyontheway said:


> WOW- they look fab on you!  I just ordered them online- fingers crossed my order goes through



Thank you dear!

Goodluck on your purchase! I bet you'll love them as much as I did.


----------



## Straight-Laced

These are pretty!!

Black Tributes with silver studs at NAP
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79217

ouch!! I just noticed the price


----------



## angelcove

^Where I don't see it.  I don't see it on their site either.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^They're new arrivals.  I saw them on the international site.


----------



## anniepersian

^I cant see them! I saw a gorgeous purple suede pair


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hi everyone!

So many fabulous pairs of tributes here. I just ordered my first pair from ysl.com and I hope they fit. I'm afraid I might have ordered a half size bigger. I'm normally 35-35.5 and I do have YSL pointed pumps in both sizes but the 35.5 fits so much more comfortable. After reading about toe overhang, I ordered 35.5. But then I measured my foot and compared it to the measurement someone posted and maybe I should have gotten a 35? 

For those with a pair that's half size bigger, how do they look?

Since I'm in Europe, I had the sandals shipped to my aunt in the US and she'll ship them to me so it'll be very inconvenient if they don't fit. Fingers crossed they fit perfectly!

I got these lower-heeled ones in natural color.


----------



## Rema85

There are two pairs of tributes available for half price on the Harvey Nichols website at present. They only have a 5.5 left in the nude coloured ones though. 

http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Yves-Saint-Laurent/Tribute-sandals/319477
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/product/-/Yves-Saint-Laurent/Linen-Tribute-sandals/319480


----------



## La Vanguardia

In addition to my post above with the natural Tributes, I'm really concerned I might have gotten a half size too large. Does anyone own Chloe wedges and are the sizes the same as the Tributes?

TIA!


----------



## *MJ*

Hi there!

I think you'll be fine with half size up...I have a couple pairs of Tribs that are half size up, and they are fine! There is only 1/16th of an inch difference. Here is a picture of my 39.5 Tributes...and I normally take a 39.







Hope that helps! Congrats on your first pair!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

THANKS SO MUCH! This is a very good reference and I feel reassured that the 35.5 will work for me. Your Tributes look fabulous on your feet and the half size is hardly noticeable!

:urock:



*MJ* said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I think you'll be fine with half size up...I have a couple pairs of Tribs that are half size up, and they are fine! There is only 1/16th of an inch difference. Here is a picture of my 39.5 Tributes...and I normally take a 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! Congrats on your first pair!!


----------



## *MJ*

La Vanguardia said:


> THANKS SO MUCH! This is a very good reference and I feel reassured that the 35.5 will work for me. Your Tributes look fabulous on your feet and the half size is hardly noticeable!
> 
> :urock:



Glad to help!! Can't wait to see modeling shots of yours!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Hope to get them soon too! As I'm in Europe and ysl.com only ships in the US, my aunt will send them to me.

I was busy measuring the length of my shoes to see if 35.5 will be ok ... I think I can manage and my toes will have enough space and not be at the edge of the shoes lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^You shouldn't have any issues.   I have two pairs of patent and one pair of leather Tributes, all in a size 38.  I wanted the black suede/gold trim ones at the Outlet last year and all they had was a 38.5.  I bought them and they would be being perfect... the difference is negligible.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks for your input. I was reading through the whole thread and it seems you also have the "luggage" color, which, I assume would be the same as "natural" on ysl.com. Mine will be your little sister since I'm getting the lower-heeled one lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Sure, no problem.   Yeah, I have the luggage... I think they should be the same.  It's confusing haha.   You'll love them... I can only imagine how comfy the low-heeled version is, considering the fact that the high-heeled version is already quite comfy!!


----------



## jeshika

not sure if this is the right place but nude/sable tributes in 37 avail on nm.com on sale for $509.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...lates%2FET1.jhtml%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D641%26rd%3D1


----------



## La Vanguardia

One more question, for those with size 35.5, could you kindly tell me the measurement of the insole (the length from the tip to the other edge of the shoe)? THANKS!


----------



## dstb

*MJ* said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I think you'll be fine with half size up...I have a couple pairs of Tribs that are half size up, and they are fine! There is only 1/16th of an inch difference. Here is a picture of my 39.5 Tributes...and I normally take a 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! Congrats on your first pair!!


 
These look amazing and just plain fabulous on you!  I really want the orange painted tributes but have not been successful finding my size at all!!!!


----------



## pie

jeshika said:


> not sure if this is the right place but nude/sable tributes in 37 avail on nm.com on sale for $509.00
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...lates%2FET1.jhtml%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D641%26rd%3D1


 

Oh!  I'm so sad!  these were my size!  I love the orchidee that I received from the earlier NM sale.  I guess I'm getting greedy.


----------



## babyontheway

OMG- they are gorgeous on you!!



*MJ* said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I think you'll be fine with half size up...I have a couple pairs of Tribs that are half size up, and they are fine! There is only 1/16th of an inch difference. Here is a picture of my 39.5 Tributes...and I normally take a 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! Congrats on your first pair!!


----------



## angelcove

Does anyone know if these grey patent are available in boutiques or dept stores? My size is soldout online? Thanks!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat200900cat200902


----------



## jsc6

*MJ*  I'd just like to mention how much in LOVE i am with your patent tributes.  The color is amazing!


----------



## anniepersian

^ I agree, sooooo Gorgeous!

Im dying right now, they have the colour I want in the size I want-ON SALE and I still cant get them!!!!!!


----------



## jujuto

Hi there !

I have just bought this YSL Tribute in purple suede.
I can't wait to receive them and hope they fit well !



 (seller's picture)


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Those are so freakin' hawt!!!!!!!!!! Purple is my signature color....

Congrats mama! We must see some modeling pics please.


----------



## jsc6

oooooooh .. can't wait for modelling pics, that color is BEAUTIFULLLL


----------



## babyontheway

I am so surprised that I actually got these!  I love them!!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Ilgin

*babyontheway*, Congrats! They are fabulous! Ohhh this color ...


----------



## babyontheway

Ilgin said:


> *babyontheway*, Congrats! They are fabulous! Ohhh this color ...



Thank you!  Truly I can't believe how comfortable they are!!!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I love Tributes but really how long can you all wear them?  I just don't think they would work for me unless it's a social event!


----------



## jenayb

^^ These are actually the most comfortable platforms I own, hands down. I wear mine everywhere and my feet rarely hurt.


----------



## absolutanne

ITA.. they are the most comfortable platform sandals out there hands down! I plan on wearing my Luggage/cuoio leather ones at my wedding for 7 hours. For platforms I always go for YSL. I have the black patent tribute platforms from 2007 that still look awesome!


----------



## gee

the longest i've worn tribs for have been about 5 hours so far...definitely my most comfortable pairs of heels, but it can get a little tricky to walk up and down hills and on concrete. 

i'm planning on wearing my avatar pair for my wedding as well.


----------



## purse-nality

congrats on everyone's gorgeous buys! my vanilla's-slash-1st-pair is on its way! yay! excited & nervous


----------



## misscoco

Hi ladies, 

I've been reading this thread for awhile now.. and I Finally got my first pair of Tributes in Orchidea! On sale too 







More photos on my blog! Closet Full of Nothing

xoxo


----------



## P.Y.T.

Okay I want the purple (Orchidea) YSL's now!

Just beautiful misscoco!


----------



## anniepersian

^ITA! they are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## babyontheway

purse-nality said:


> congrats on everyone's gorgeous buys! my vanilla's-slash-1st-pair is on its way! yay! excited & nervous


Congrats on finding them!! I can't wait to see modeling pics


misscoco said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been reading this thread for awhile now.. and I Finally got my first pair of Tributes in Orchidea! On sale too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on my blog! Closet Full of Nothing
> 
> xoxo



They look amazing on you!!!  It makes me want to go put mine on now, and I am getting ready to go to bed


----------



## misscoco

babyontheway said:


> Congrats on finding them!! I can't wait to see modeling pics
> 
> 
> They look amazing on you!!!  It makes me want to go put mine on now, and I am getting ready to go to bed




Aww i see that you have the same ones!! I know what you mean, the first night I practically slept in them haha.... Enjoy these beauties!!


----------



## Tracky527

Hey guys tribute orchidea color in size 11 for 381$ someone grab them quick!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...294966940%2B641%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D49460


----------



## ilovemylilo

My 1st pair of Tribs (in NUDE) are finally here!!! 
(Ordered thru Nordstrom website: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3054108...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6024422&P=1)





















Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Elsie87

^Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## *MJ*

Beautiful!! Love the color!!


----------



## indi3r4

I'm waiting on my first pair of Tribute!


----------



## MissPrivé

Congrats *indi3r4*!!! Which one did you order?


----------



## babyontheway

ILOVEMYLILO- they are gorgeous!!! Congrats!
indi3r4- can't wait to see which ones... you will love them


----------



## blueberryshake

sexy shoes! thanks for sharing


----------



## *Valentine*

Hi,

I am looking for the second pair on this foto...does anyone know where I can find it in 36/37?!

Thanks,
*V*



*MJ* said:


> Here ya go!


----------



## La Vanguardia

My Tributes are here! 

I ordered them through ysl.com. They're half a size big, but I can manage ... I definitely won't have toe nor heel overhang lol! They're so comfortable (though I haven't worn them out yet) and I totally love the color! 

*... Low-heel Tributes in "natural/luggage" color ... *


----------



## angelcove

La Vanguardia, Congrats!!  I love them on you.   I have the same color & they are so wearable!!  Enjoy them!!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats!! They are even sexy in the lower heel  They look fab on you



La Vanguardia said:


> My Tributes are here!
> 
> I ordered them through ysl.com. They're half a size big, but I can manage ... I definitely won't have toe nor heel overhang lol! They're so comfortable (though I haven't worn them out yet) and I totally love the color!
> 
> *... Low-heel Tributes in "natural/luggage" color ... *


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks all!

HOWEVER, I have to rant ...

I was trying them on again and was feeling that the left foot was a bit big. I just realized that the shoes are not the same size! The stamp size on the bottom of the right was double (35 and 35.5). Then, I measured and checked the inside stamp. The right is clearly stamped 35 and the left is 35.5. Now, this really pisses me off big time. Since my aunt sent them over here from the US, I'm trying to contact www.ysl.com if I can ship them back the shoes ... or at least one of them in exchange for the correct size. I'm also quite disappointed in my aunt that she didn't check the shoe size.


----------



## anniepersian

OMG that would be soooooooooo annoying!!!! Is there nowhere close to you that you can exchange them??


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I know ... I'm really annoyed. There's no YSL boutique near me ... I'll have to go to Milan or Paris. Another option would be to send the shoes back to my aunt in the US and then she can return them there. ARRRGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Tamarind

lavan, since you said they are half a size too big, perhaps this is your chance to choose which size you prefer and exchange the other one?  Also, they shouldn't charge you or give you trouble for the return/exchange, since obviously it was their mistake to send you two shoes with two different sizes.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I really hope so! I think I'll go with 35 then. YSL.com is closed on weekends so I called YSL in Houston (my aunt lives there and that's where the shoes were shipped) and first they said to wait until Monday and speak to ysl.com. The SA said it shouldn't be a problem. I'm just so ANNOYED!!!!!!! I already paid a lot of shipping with FedEx getting them over here and now I have to resend them back again. PAIN IN THE A*S! I mean, how can they freaking send shoes with different sizes?????

The thing also is my aunt sent the invoice separately by normal post so I hope that it doesn't get lost and gets here asap. Otherwise, I have the e-mail invoice from ysl.com and I hope that's alright.

Sorry for ranting ...


----------



## Tamarind

lavan, I know how you feel, I hate it too when things like this happens.  It's really annoying, you just want to enjoy your shoes.  I don't see why the email invoice won't work. Think of it as your unexpected chance to try on both sizes and choose the better fit.  it will all work out in the end.  Things that are beautiful and fit are always worth a little more trouble than we bargained for (that's my rationalization anyway, such as when I pay more for alterations than the deal itself).  The color looks great -- is it pretty close to Hermes gold Togo or is it more brown?  
    I really like the lower-heeled Tributes.  What is the heel height?


----------



## Tamarind

And as for things with different sizes, I've been amazed at the mistakes people make when sending things.  I once ordered Ralph Lauren polo shirts for my boys, and included among 4 kidsize polos was a pair of swim trunk size XXXXL.  Really, I was stunned how that got in there.


----------



## La Vanguardia

The color is actually more of like natural barenia ... really rich and pretty! The heel height w/ platform is around 4" but since there's a thick platform, I think it ends up being less than 3". It's really comfortable.

Man, I can't wait until Monday ... then I'll call ysl.com first thing they open. You're absolutely right about looking at the bright side and getting to choose the right size.

Wow, that's amazing with these mistakes. Hope you were able to return the swimming trunks.


----------



## samhainophobia

Shirise.com has lower-heeled Tributes on sale in black and brown 

http://www.shirise.com/shirise/dept...ES+SAINT+LAURENT&dept_id=3267&WT.svl=deptnav2

$380 from $760.

Size 41 in both colors.  

Not affiliated, etc.


----------



## ayla

Oh that's a fantastic deal if it's your size !


----------



## may3545

samhainophobia said:


> Shirise.com has lower-heeled Tributes on sale in black and brown
> 
> http://www.shirise.com/shirise/dept...ES+SAINT+LAURENT&dept_id=3267&WT.svl=deptnav2
> 
> $380 from $760.
> 
> Size 41 in both colors.
> 
> Not affiliated, etc.



Thanks! I just bought the brown ones! This time, having big feet helped LOL.

Boy, I keep buying these random things and at this rate, I'll never save up. But hey, my feet will be fabulous! Will post action shots when I get them


----------



## anniepersian

^you are so lucky, thats a great deal!!! damn my 38.5 size feet!!!!!!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

samhainophobia said:


> Shirise.com has lower-heeled Tributes on sale in black and brown
> 
> http://www.shirise.com/shirise/dept...ES+SAINT+LAURENT&dept_id=3267&WT.svl=deptnav2
> 
> $380 from $760.
> 
> Size 41 in both colors.
> 
> Not affiliated, etc.




Oh how I wish these were my size  I tried the Black ones on at Saks yesterday and so loved them but just couldn't pull the trigger


----------



## hautehippie61

queenvictoria2 said:


> Oh how I wish these were my size  I tried the Black ones on at Saks yesterday and so loved them but just couldn't pull the trigger


 
i totally agree, so unfair!!! i wear a 38.5/39 in ysl...of course that is never what is on sale  haha i can't bring myself to spend that much either, i'd much rather wait for a bargain


----------



## queenvictoria2

hautehippie61 said:


> i totally agree, so unfair!!! i wear a 38.5/39 in ysl...of course that is never what is on sale  haha i can't bring myself to spend that much either, i'd much rather wait for a bargain



that is my size also  and I completely agree


----------



## boxermomof2

Girls, I was hoping you could help me...If I wear a US size 7 shoe, but often buy a 7.5 in sandals because I don't like my toes to the edge of the shoe, what size would I buy in the tribute sandal? Do they run true to size or big?


----------



## queenvictoria2

boxermomof2 said:


> Girls, I was hoping you could help me...If I wear a US size 7 shoe, but often buy a 7.5 in sandals because I don't like my toes to the edge of the shoe, what size would I buy in the tribute sandal? Do they run true to size or big?





I think they run smallish .... I wear 8 usually sometimes 7.5 and like you I don't like my toes to the end either, I tried a 39 in the Tribute Sandal this weekend and it was perfect.
I also was wearing Chanel Sandals that were a size 39 also


----------



## boxermomof2

queenvictoria2 said:


> I think they run smallish .... I wear 8 usually sometimes 7.5 and like you I don't like my toes to the end either, I tried a 39 in the Tribute Sandal this weekend and it was perfect.
> I also was wearing Chanel Sandals that were a size 39 also



Thank you! That helps a lot.


----------



## *Valentine*

I just ordered a pair of Hampton 105 sandals size 37 and I normally wear a 36/36.5...please keep finger crossed that they will fit...

*V*


----------



## hautehippie61

queenvictoria2 said:


> I think they run smallish .... I wear 8 usually sometimes 7.5 and like you I don't like my toes to the end either, I tried a 39 in the Tribute Sandal this weekend and it was perfect.
> I also was wearing Chanel Sandals that were a size 39 also



same, i'm usually an 8 and tried on the tribtoo at neiman's and a 39 was the best fit....most people just have to size up 1/2 a size though i guess, rather than a full size


----------



## samhainophobia

may3545 said:


> Thanks! I just bought the brown ones! This time, having big feet helped LOL.
> 
> Boy, I keep buying these random things and at this rate, I'll never save up. But hey, my feet will be fabulous! Will post action shots when I get them


 
Yay!  I'm glad I could help someone .


----------



## luxuryfever

Hi, I am obsessed with the Tribute pumps however I never tried them on before and have a sizing question.

I am a US size 7.5 and size 7 is too small for me. However I read that the tributes run TTS but can also be purchased half a size smaller and still fit fine. There is a pair of size 37 on sale right now and I would like to hear your input. Do you think I can do size 37 or is it safer to wait and buy 37.5?

TIA!!!!


----------



## Lady1mport

luxuryfever said:


> Hi, I am obsessed with the Tribute pumps however I never tried them on before and have a sizing question.
> 
> I am a US size 7.5 and size 7 is too small for me. However I read that the tributes run TTS but can also be purchased half a size smaller and still fit fine. There is a pair of size 37 on sale right now and I would like to hear your input. Do you think I can do size 37 or is it safer to wait and buy 37.5?
> 
> TIA!!!!


 
If you are refering to the Tribtoos here is a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribtoos-were-back-512011-21.html

Hopefully it will help answer any questions you might have.


----------



## luxuryfever

Thanks Lady!


----------



## nycdiva

I just got a pair of the lower heel black ones and wore them out last night.  I walked 4 avenue blocks in them and my feet were ok! I love them!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just an update everyone. 

YAY! The replacement of my mismatched Tributes have arrived! That was a quick turn around from YSL's part and I'm content with how they handled the problem. Now, both sandals fit perfectly! I just need to get a hole or two punched on the straps as they're a bit loose.







*... modelling pic ...*


----------



## babyontheway

I love happy endings!! They look gorgeous on you


----------



## jeshika

*La V*, thank goodness for HAPPY ENDINGS!!!! that is a BEAUTIFUL color!!! Congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

I got my first tribute! I probably could go 1/2 size smaller as the straps are a bit loose..


----------



## hautehippie61

okay soo i've been dying to get my hands on a pair of tributes, unfortunately i definitely don't have the funds to splurge, however  anyways i spotted ONE shoe on ebay in my size and in a color i love, the price was insane and they accept returns so i jumped on it! anyone know what this color is? i'm going to start calling department stores next month on the off chance they have one of this shoe in my size -- you never know!

anyways -- here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4069wt_1139

if it doesn't work the item number is 130406337709


----------



## babyontheway

Indi- all of your cl sale finds and now these!  You must be one lucky (and happy lol) woman!  Many congrats. I find that ysl runs more true to american sizing...



indi3r4 said:


> I got my first tribute! I probably could go 1/2 size smaller as the straps are a bit loose..


----------



## hautehippie61

hautehippie61 said:


> okay soo i've been dying to get my hands on a pair of tributes, unfortunately i definitely don't have the funds to splurge, however  anyways i spotted ONE shoe on ebay in my size and in a color i love, the price was insane and they accept returns so i jumped on it! anyone know what this color is? i'm going to start calling department stores next month on the off chance they have one of this shoe in my size -- you never know!
> 
> anyways -- here's the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4069wt_1139
> 
> if it doesn't work the item number is 130406337709



i couldn't edit my post BUT i think they're nude patent??


----------



## Ilgin

hautehippie61 said:


> i couldn't edit my post BUT i think they're nude patent??


 
I'd call it a nude patent. However, I am not really sure that any department store will be able to sell you the left one.


----------



## Ryna

Green Tributes in size 5 are now available at barneys.com for $459.
http://www.barneys.com/Tribute Sandal/500350138,default,pd.html


----------



## hautehippie61

Ilgin said:


> I'd call it a nude patent. However, I am not really sure that any department store will be able to sell you the left one.



haha i don't think so either, but a family friend of ours used to work as a rep for cole haan and she has said that when she'd bring samples to department stores, she'd bring just the left shoe, so i'm figuring if nothing else maybe saks/barneys/etc can put me in touch with a ysl sales rep who could sell me a sample 

it will truly take a lot of time and effort to find the other shoe but i'm figuring $40 isn't too bad of a gamble to take, on the off chance i find another!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## boxermomof2

indi3r4 said:


> I got my first tribute! I probably could go 1/2 size smaller as the straps are a bit loose..





I bought these on sale from Matches for $551 delivered. I could not believe it, I ordered Sunday and my shoes were at my door today!
No custom fees either. 

Anyway, these shoes are TDF! I love them!!


----------



## tmorebags

I just went to buy them and they are $640 now  is there a coupon code?



boxermomof2 said:


> I bought these on sale from Matches for $551 delivered. I could not believe it, I ordered Sunday and my shoes were at my door today!
> No custom fees either.
> 
> Anyway, these shoes are TDF! I love them!!


----------



## boxermomof2

tmorebags said:


> I just went to buy them and they are $640 now  is there a coupon code?




No, for some reason the price adjusts when you add the item in your cart.


----------



## babyontheway

^^^I think they adjust because they deduct VAT tax


----------



## jumalca

Does anyone know what colours are available in stores right now? And for fall/ winter?

Thanks.


----------



## may3545

My shorter YSL Tributes arrived! Sorry for the delay... I already wore them out to dinner yesterday-- SO COMFY!


----------



## dreamer

may3545 said:


> My shorter YSL Tributes arrived! Sorry for the delay... I already wore them out to dinner yesterday-- SO COMFY!



Hello May! Your new tributes are nice! Congratulations! I would just like to know, what is the code and the color description of yourshoes, thank you so much!


----------



## may3545

Here is a photo of the box:


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats on a beautiful shoe in a beautiful color!! They look great on you... now if I could only find some on sale


may3545 said:


> My shorter YSL Tributes arrived! Sorry for the delay... I already wore them out to dinner yesterday-- SO COMFY!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*may - *Fab color! Congrats! We're almost shoe twins, I just have a different leather.


----------



## may3545

Thanks babyontheway and La Van! Wearing them this moment lol.


----------



## dreamer

May - thank you so much for the help really appreciate it....


----------



## *Valentine*

Here are my first Tributes - the Hampton 105 Sandals from Sale:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*V*


----------



## *Valentine*

Here is my modelling pic:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I normally wear a size 36/6 in Sandals...this is a size 7/37...

*V*


----------



## jsc6

^^ Oooh la la!  I love the beige color, makes the legs look super long!  Congrats


----------



## may3545

^Ooooh they look fabulous~! Congrats!


----------



## *Valentine*

I had to find them for this outfit I bought from Missoni:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I didn`t noticed that Carrie Bradshaw wore them in SATC 2, even though I have the book with the outfits from the movie...now they were on sale and very hard to find but I got them They matches perfectly with the dress!

*V*


----------



## babyontheway

^^^ great shoe!  They look soo good on you- I wish I tried to find these on sale- the color is so wearable!!!


----------



## barbieluxe

Hi!

Lately I've bought three YSL Tributes - crackled gold, beige canvas and nude leather. The thing is I thought the nude leather ones were going to be a lighter color, but I noticed I've bought the wrong nudes! The color name on the box is 'Skin caviar', and the color name on the shoes I originally wanted is 'Vanilla'. So, do you know if it's a big difference in the color? I see my size is sold out at Nordstrom, where else can I buy the YSL Vanilla shoes?


----------



## purse-nality

^try the boutiques!


----------



## purse-nality

received this from Valerie, Cabazon outlet...









low tribs, $499. no size details, though. email YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com.


----------



## jedimaster

Am thinking about buying these shoes to wear to a party my DH and I are having in three weeks - am debating between silver and black in the lower version. Tell me for real, is the black too stark, or is super cool? Is the silver too glitzy for daytime, or is it refreshingly light? I know the colors are great and all that, but I am one of these "all neutral, all the time" people. So my choices are silver or black! Any thoughts, advice, opinions, welcomed and appreciated. I think the black might have more range but the silver has the appeal of - its hard to find great silver metallic shoes these days as everything is warmer toned metallic. Maybe I should flip a coin?


----------



## babyontheway

thanks purse- sent an email, hopefully my closet will be a bit fuller soon


----------



## queenvictoria2

jedimaster said:


> Am thinking about buying these shoes to wear to a party my DH and I are having in three weeks - am debating between silver and black in the lower version. Tell me for real, is the black too stark, or is super cool? Is the silver too glitzy for daytime, or is it refreshingly light? I know the colors are great and all that, but* I am one of these "all neutral, all the time" people.* So my choices are silver or black! Any thoughts, advice, opinions, welcomed and appreciated. I think the black might have more range but the silver has the appeal of - its hard to find great silver metallic shoes these days as everything is warmer toned metallic. Maybe I should flip a coin?




I am too  If I am going to spend 800 bucks on a pair of shoes I have to be able to wear them ALL the time LOL! I tried on the Black, I personally would get those


----------



## Straight-Laced

jedimaster said:


> Am thinking about buying these shoes to wear to a party my DH and I are having in three weeks - am debating between silver and black in the lower version. Tell me for real, is the black too stark, or is super cool? Is the silver too glitzy for daytime, or is it refreshingly light? I know the colors are great and all that, but I am one of these "all neutral, all the time" people. So my choices are silver or black! Any thoughts, advice, opinions, welcomed and appreciated. I think the black might have more range but the silver has the appeal of - its hard to find great silver metallic shoes these days as everything is warmer toned metallic. Maybe I should flip a coin?




Did you toss a coin yet *jedi*??   
Black is cool and versatile (not too stark at all) and in the lower height you can wear them day, night, work and after hours.  I LOVE silver shoes and you can definitely wear silver Tribs during the day, but IMO in the silver they're more weekend shoes than working day. 
(I always love the look of silver shoes worn with a simple black dress - so cool!!)

Both colours are fabulous so you can't go wrong but if you can't make up your mind then either toss a coin or get the black


----------



## MsFrida

Could any of you Tribute-experts have a look at these before I pay the seller?


----------



## BattyBugs

I love these shoes...just what I don't need...another shoe to become addicted to. 

Dreamer, I really love the way the lower heels look. I notice that your shoes are the same size as most of my CL's. May I ask what your US size is? That will make my hunt for this shoe a little easier.


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ I know, but all these modeling pics are soo enabeling!  I've actually fallen in love with the lower heel version and the Y-bow version someone posted, the general style & comfort of the shoe is great.


----------



## rnsmelody

MsFrida said:


> Could any of you Tribute-experts have a look at these before I pay the seller?



Sorry, I wish I can help you  I'm sure one of the TPFers would know or might even have the same color style..maybe you can search this thread for pictures of this color style for comparison if no one has the chance to respond.

 I am also new to the tribute world! I know anything can be duped now.. Has anyone seen fake tributes out there on ebay? I hardly see that many tribs listed..so I feel kinda safe.. Haha


----------



## jenayb

MsFrida said:


> Could any of you Tribute-experts have a look at these before I pay the seller?



These are authentic.


----------



## jenayb

rnsmelody said:


> Sorry, I wish I can help you  I'm sure one of the TPFers would know or might even have the same color style..maybe you can search this thread for pictures of this color style for comparison if no one has the chance to respond.
> 
> I am also new to the tribute world! I know anything can be duped now.. Has anyone seen fake tributes out there on ebay? I hardly see that many tribs listed..so I feel kinda safe.. Haha



You'd be surprised... There are a TON of fake Tribs out there right now. Typically the dead giveaway is the stitching on the insole of the fakes... Looks like poopie....


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Look real to me as well!! Enjoy your tributes girlie!!


----------



## purse-nality

babyontheway said:


> thanks purse- sent an email, hopefully my closet will be a bit fuller soon



congrats! envious :greengrin:


----------



## allbrandspls

Has anyone seen nude tributes in the lower heel anywhere?


----------



## marbella8

^ I believe some Nordstrom stores have that beautiful peachish pink regular leather one, but not sure which ones.  GL!


----------



## MsFrida

jenaywins said:


> These are authentic.


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> Look real to me as well!! Enjoy your tributes girlie!!


 
Thanks for the confirmation, can't WAIT to get them! Will post pics when I do


----------



## jessjulesmom

allbrandspls said:


> Has anyone seen nude tributes in the lower heel anywhere?


 
YSL Costa Mesa has them.


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi ladies! Does anyone have these nude tributes from nordies? If so, can you please share a picture of them. I would like to see how the "nude color" looks like.. I believe these arent the patent leather ones..I haven'y seen any real life pictures so I'm not sure.. *shurgs* Thanks!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3054108?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=shoes:women:sandals%2Fslides&cm_ite=yves_saint_laurent_'tribute'_sandal:267473&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:trackingCode=8928606E-1968-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## diana

ilovemylilo posted some pics of her nude tributes from Nordstrom here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-111.html#post15755185


----------



## allbrandspls

jessjulesmom said:


> YSL Costa Mesa has them.


thanks M...do you know how much they are?
Did they ever make a lower heel in the orchidea?


----------



## rnsmelody

diana said:


> ilovemylilo posted some pics of her nude tributes from Nordstrom here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-tribute-sandals-419219-111.html#post15755185


 

Thanks *diana!*

Ohh man! I want to get my feet into the patent leather nude ones. They were only made for NM huh? Do you think YSL will ever come out with that color again?

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-24.html#post10748132


----------



## mandyz

Hi,

I'm thinking of ordering a pair of tributes and I'm normally a size 5 (my feet is like 21.5cm) and I'm just wondering would a size 6 be too big for me??


----------



## LizzielovesCL

rnsmelody: Try Saks, that is where I got mine..


----------



## Tracky527

hey guys i was at saks houston today and theres a pair of green leather tribute sandals in 37.5 for around 300$.  they mustve been a return.  my usual sales lady and guy arent there today but if you call tomm you can ask for farah or steve if theyre still there.


----------



## Tracky527

Tracky527 said:


> hey guys i was at saks houston today and theres a pair of green leather tribute sandals in 37.5 for around 300$. they mustve been a return. my usual sales lady and guy arent there today but if you call tomm you can ask for farah or steve if theyre still there.


 
You can let them know Tracy Martin referred you


----------



## MsFrida

I got my YSLs today, thanks again to the "authenticators"


----------



## may3545

^Gorgeous! Congrats =D


----------



## MsFrida

^ Thank you! 


Took some more pics. Can't seem to capture the right colour... (well, spotlights aren't the best lighting LOL)


----------



## Ilgin

love them on you *Frida*! Gorgeous!!


----------



## MsFrida

Ilgin said:


> love them on you *Frida*! Gorgeous!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

mandyz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a pair of tributes and I'm normally a size 5 (my feet is like 21.5cm) and I'm just wondering would a size 6 be too big for me??


 
Probably so, yes. I find these shoes to run VERY TTS...


----------



## monap_1981

Do you guys know whether the tribute sandals in "orchidea" color come in low heel version?

Really need help on this, thanks!


----------



## jsc6

*Frida:* i LOVE *LOVE* the color of your new shoes!  Congrats on your find.


----------



## MsFrida

^ Thank you jsc6!


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats MsFrida, i'm so tempted to buy one soon.


----------



## purse-nality

woot woot!!! LOW met brown on bluefly size 8! last 1!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Tribute-sandals/cat20022/309144801/detail.fly


----------



## allbrandspls

purse-nality said:


> woot woot!!! LOW met brown on bluefly size 8! last 1!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Tribute-sandals/cat20022/309144801/detail.fly


  Gone so quick.


----------



## cocoandjen

I'm sure these are long gone.  Missed out on a great deal!



Tracky527 said:


> You can let them know Tracy Martin referred you


----------



## MsFrida

allbrandspls said:


> congrats MsFrida, i'm so tempted to buy one soon.


 
Thank you!


----------



## olialm1

I saw a pair of lower heeled Tributes on Fashionphile in a 38 a few days ago. Black patent.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Okay MsFrida - Great find! The color is yummy....But what I need to know is, what 
kind of camera do you have?? I'm in the process of looking for a new one.


----------



## MsFrida

P.Y.T. said:


> Okay MsFrida - Great find! The color is yummy....But what I need to know is, what
> kind of camera do you have?? I'm in the process of looking for a new one.


 
Thanks! I have a Nikon D90 + AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR


----------



## allbrandspls

purse-nality said:


> woot woot!!! LOW met brown on bluefly size 8! last 1!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Tribute-sandals/cat20022/309144801/detail.fly



Hey C, we need modelling pics!!!


----------



## purse-nality

^not yet w/ me! had them shipped to a tax-free zone ... soon!


----------



## miacillan

Hi gals,

My love for YSL Tribute started around November 2009 where I got my 1st pair.  Actually, it's funny how I started because a friend of mine (aka. *purse-nality*^^ above) was talking about this Tribute to me for a long time and she wanted to get a pair.  Then I started "studying" about Tributes and had a lot of late night discussions with her, and guess who ended up getting a pair??  It's me!!  LOL! 

Since then, this is like unstoppable.....I thought I would stop at 2 pairs....but I was wrong!  Haha!

I think I haven't shared my little Tribute collection here yet....hope you like them!  

My first pair of Tributes...got it from eBay (of course authenticated by experts here)

*Dark Cuoio 105*





















I'm a Tribtoo pumps addict as well....comparing the colors of *Dark Cuoio Tribute* with *Cognac Tribtoo*.. _(dark cuoio color is redder, while cognac color is more tan..)_


----------



## miacillan

This was my 2nd pair....bought from eBay as well.  Love the rich color so much!

*Patent Bourgogne 105*










Then, another patent I got from Hong Kong Lane Crawford this year.....

*Patent Fumo 75










*And this pair is a steal!  I tried them together with purse-nality, but we didn't buy it at first.  Then after a few months, this was on sale at Lane Crawford and the only size left is my size!  It's meant to be (excuse) so I got them!  Perfect pair to spice up any outfit!

*Crackled Leather Sahara 105*


----------



## miacillan

These 2 pairs are recent buys from Nordstrom.  I really love the colors so much!  Very versatile!

*Iridescent Metallic Tortora 105 *










This is a perfect taupe color.....










Together with my Tortora Tribtoo's..they are the same color...see how I love this color!  LOL!





And a few pages ago, I asked about the difference between the *iridescent Mastice color* and also the *iridescent Tortora color*.  At last, I had a chance to compare them side by side (_the other Mastice lower heel tribute belongs to purse-nality...which sadly, she's going to return because of the quality of the shoes from BlueFly...all scratches!_).

*Left: Mastice;  Right: Tortora
*_(Actually, both colors look quite similar to each other.  But Mastice has more gray undertone in it, while Tortora has more brown)_





*Left: Tortora;  Right: Mastice*





*Right: Tortora; Left: Mastice*
_(The heels of Tortora is a darker color and more brown, while the heels of Mastice is a lighter color and more gray.)_


----------



## miacillan

And under the influence of purse-nality AGAIN, I bought this pair from Nordies!

*Vanilla "Nude" 105*




















It's a very nice pinkish blush nude color....LOVE IT!















And comparison picture with my Tribtoo Patent Nude color....
_(The patent nude color is more of a "milk tea" color, while the Vanilla "nude" is more of blush pink..)_


----------



## miacillan

How about some family pictures?


























Together with my Tribtoo and New Tribute pumps...


----------



## miacillan

Oh...almost forgot this .....it's not Tribute but since it's a sandals style, I'll post it here as well...

*YSL Essential 105 Sandals** in Gray Suede w/ white trim*










Bought them on sale from Barney's....love the special heels!















Now this is it.  My YSL shoes Family Picture...





Thanks for letting me share!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## smurfet

^OMG!  You're like a YSL shoe store!  I especially love the patent gray and vanilla nude ones.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsFrida

miacillan: Love, love LOVE every single pair, and great family shot too!


----------



## allbrandspls

Fantastic collection, love them all Mia. Especially the vanilla. I tried to get a pair recently but fail to.
Don't make me drool anymore.....all i need is to get a pair of tributes in lower heels...:greengrin:


----------



## SassySarah

*miacillan* wow love your collection!  I must have those camel patent Tribtoos!!!


----------



## jessjulesmom

Mia....... AMAZING!!


----------



## loves

miacillan you're a girl after my heart 

my vanilla nude is at the cobbler getting rubber soled and i'm wondering if i should get the black in regular leather or patent. 

i LOVE YSL shoes they're the most comfy gorgeous shoes in recent times. my first pair was sometime ago, a pair of the star flat sandals, don't know if you remember those.


----------



## ms piggy

^ I remember the star range *loves*. I was eyeing the heel version, hee hee. Back in those days, only killer heels for me, but now, show me the flats! Or those gorgeous platform styles, like the Tributes annd Tribtoos, so comfy yet stylish. 

I vote the patent black, very chic! Plus the Vanilla is leather. So you have variety. 

Well, love your new avatar, we are twins.  Just couldn't resist. Your fault.


----------



## bagmad73

Congrats to you two, *loves* and *ms piggy* - making me regret for being good!!!


----------



## angelcove

*Loves,  *i vote for black patent.  I just love patent!

*Mia,*  your YSL family is *BEAUTIFUL!*


----------



## baglady2006

Mia, congrats on your fabulous collection!!!!


----------



## jsc6

*MIA* your collection is amazing!


----------



## loves

ms piggy said:


> ^ I remember the star range *loves*. I was eyeing the heel version, hee hee. Back in those days, only killer heels for me, but now, show me the flats!
> 
> Well, love your new avatar, we are twins.  Just couldn't resist. Your fault.


 
hee hee gotta blame someone right? 

yup _now_ i love flats and am glad i passed on the star heels. that's why we love most of YSL's shoes, they're so comfy for heels.


----------



## loves

bagmad73 said:


> Congrats to you two, *loves* and *ms piggy* - making me regret for being good!!!


 
so... turn bad :devil:


----------



## loves

angelcove said:


> *Loves, *i vote for black patent. I just love patent!
> 
> *Mia,* your YSL family is *BEAUTIFUL!*


 
oh you're killing me. seems like all are voting for the black patent


----------



## californiaCRUSH

You ladies are sucking me into an obsession I cannot afford right now!


----------



## angelcove

*LOVES,* black patent is simply SEXY!! Every time I think about getting black patent tribs, I always end up choosing a different color because I have a LOT of black patent shoes (not YSL tho). I would LOVE to get a pr of grey patent but it's sold out. However, I did preorder the fuschia.

Just wondering if you've decided.....:wondering


----------



## purse-nality

miacillan said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> My love for YSL Tribute started around November 2009 where I got my 1st pair.  Actually, it's funny how I started because a friend of mine (aka. *purse-nality*^^ above) was talking about this Tribute to me for a long time and she wanted to get a pair.  Then I started "studying" about Tributes and had a lot of late night discussions with her, and guess who ended up getting a pair??  It's me!!  LOL!



LOL! always the enabler, and never the buyer! well, maybe once ... pics like these are just pure evil! :devil:


----------



## Mia Bella

miacillan said:


> Now this is it.  My YSL shoes Family Picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia


----------



## bettiney

finally got myself a pair in denim and on sale.  Thinking of getting the lower heeled ones.  Should i get one in black patent or nude.


----------



## purse-nality

*Indigo Denim*, w/ extra 10-off today. also try STYLE40 or DOR264A, $40/$30 respectively.


----------



## rnsmelody

Black patent is always a classic, you can never go wrong!


----------



## loves

angelcove said:


> *LOVES,* black patent is simply SEXY!! Every time I think about getting black patent tribs, I always end up choosing a different color because I have a LOT of black patent shoes (not YSL tho). I would LOVE to get a pr of grey patent but it's sold out. However, I did preorder the fuschia.
> 
> Just wondering if you've decided.....:wondering


 
i'm still wondering. arrrgh. i really need a pair of regular leather shoes though. i've the grey patent, loves them


----------



## loves

purse-nality said:


> *Indigo Denim*, w/ extra 10-off today. also try STYLE40 or DOR264A, $40/$30 respectively.


 
I LOVE the denim but no more 36.5s


----------



## loves

rnsmelody said:


> Black patent is always a classic, you can never go wrong!


 
ok does it sway to regular leather if i say i'm close to 40yrs old and i don't dress sexy anyway?


----------



## ballerina

Fab collection...


----------



## anniepersian

I just bought my UHGs, black suede with gold for $399!!! I can wait to receive them!!!


----------



## angelcove

^CONGRATS!  I've seen them & they are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## anniepersian

Thanks! Hopefully they are as comfortable as people say they are! LOL, I do have the lower version in black patent and they are very comfy I must say!


----------



## Ilgin

miacillan said:


> Together with my Tribtoo and New Tribute pumps...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Annie.. What everyone says is true!! The tributes are the MOST comfortable heels ever!! This past weekend I put it to the test, walking over 9 blocks back and forth with the DHs friends...I was sooo lucky I was wearing these and not CLs.. I love the CLs, but not that comfy!:greengrin:


----------



## anniepersian

^ thats good to hear! I cant wait-and I will post modelling pics as soon as they arrive!


----------



## queenvictoria2

every day I come in here and stalk this thread :ninja: 
I really really want a pair of the low heels but am afraid they will still be too high - serious klutz here 

should I go for it


----------



## angelcove

Definitely YES


----------



## babyontheway

queenvictoria2 said:


> every day I come in here and stalk this thread :ninja:
> I really really want a pair of the low heels but am afraid they will still be too high - serious klutz here
> 
> should I go for it



For sure go for it!!! You will not be dissapointed


----------



## rnsmelody

Just wondering if any of your ysl tributes have a second line at the bottom like this pair I have pictured below.  I have the 2010 black patent ysl,  on the bottom of the sole it says made in Italy. These pictures here has a second line under made in Italy. Does anyone have that on their shoe? The seller says the shoes is from 2009. Thanks


----------



## Lieu

My first pair of YSL TRIBUTE SANDALS in nude are on its way... I can't wait to model them for everyone to see.  MY SA found the very last pair of 35.5 in the US at Nordies!!! I'm the luckiest girl ever!!!


----------



## rnsmelody

Lieu said:


> My first pair of YSL TRIBUTE SANDALS in nude are on its way... I can't wait to model them for everyone to see.  MY SA found the very last pair of 35.5 in the US at Nordies!!! I'm the luckiest girl ever!!!



That is wonderful to hear! What a great SA you have.. Please post modeling pics when you recieve them  I finally found a pair at nordies in my size but they canceled my order the next day


----------



## Lieu

rnsmelody said:


> That is wonderful to hear! What a great SA you have.. Please post modeling pics when you recieve them  I finally found a pair at nordies in my size but they canceled my order the next day



Oh no!! Howcome? I hope that doesn't happen to me


----------



## Louis&Mark

does the low heel come in nude?  :ninja:  didn't see it on their website
where do you guys buy yours?  i don't think nordies carry the low heel.
i really want a pair, might have to pay full price.... 
*queenvictoria2* i stalk this thread daily too!!  you get yours first, then me


----------



## queenvictoria2

Louis&Mark said:


> does the low heel come in nude?  :ninja:  didn't see it on their website
> where do you guys buy yours?  i don't think nordies carry the low heel.
> i really want a pair, might have to pay full price....
> *queenvictoria2* i stalk this thread daily too!!  you get yours first, then me





 I'm still deciding ....


----------



## mrsb74

Dunno if this is a silly q or even in the right place but where on line can I get tributes and tribtoos in the uk please ?


----------



## honeyspice

Hi ladies! I've admired all of the Tributes on this thread for a very long time  So I'm thinking of getting a pair for my birthday ... I would love to go and try the shoes out first, but there is only one store that sells the Tributes and I don't wanna drive downtown just for that ...  Could you please advise me which size I should take?  

I usually wear US7.5 in most brands and sz 38 for CLs. I've tried on the YSL Stud sandals last year in sz 38 and it fits perfectly. Should I take a sz. 38 or 38.5 for the Tributes? Thanks in advance


----------



## purse-nality

^i'm 7.5 too, and got them in true size. i could go up to 38, only when 37.5 isn't available.


----------



## purse-nality

Louis&Mark said:


> _*does the low heel come in nude?*_  :ninja:  didn't see it on their website
> where do you guys buy yours?  i don't think nordies carry the low heel.
> i really want a pair, might have to pay full price....
> *queenvictoria2* i stalk this thread daily too!!  you get yours first, then me



yep yep! here's* alick*'s pair (from a YSL boutique, i think)...








try calling Danielle of YSL Bev Hills.


----------



## SassySarah

rnsmelody said:


> Just wondering if any of your ysl tributes have a second line at the bottom like this pair I have pictured below.  I have the 2010 black patent ysl,  on the bottom of the sole it says made in Italy. These pictures here has a second line under made in Italy. Does anyone have that on their shoe? The seller says the shoes is from 2009. Thanks



This looks like a crack or bend in the sole itself.  Did you take a fall while wearing them?  If it is a crack I would take them to a cobbler to make sure they're safe to wear.


----------



## honeyspice

purse-nality said:


> ^i'm 7.5 too, and got them in true size. i could go up to 38, only when 37.5 isn't available.


 
Thanks for advice!


----------



## allbrandspls

Has anyone seen anymore orchidea tributes? A part from ebay.


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh crap they're gorgeous!  thanks purse-nality  



purse-nality said:


> yep yep! here's* alick*'s pair (from a YSL boutique, i think)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try calling Danielle of YSL Bev Hills.


----------



## Alick

Hi fella trib lovers!

I got my Nude from Nordies Topanga early this year but they ran out the same week I scored one. My Beverly Boutique SA told me that there MIGHT be a re-order from their supplier since they have a long wait list but I'm guessing it will take a bit longer.

Patience... it's worth your wait!

Goodluck and thanks for loving mine


----------



## purse-nality

^oopsie! sorry, thanks for clearing that up :shame:... i've been told the same that boutiques/nordies have been constantly re-ordering them. vanilla nudes are HOT! finally receiving them tomorrow


----------



## Lieu

My vanilla nudes are coming in Tuesday!! Can't wait... Need a pedicure


----------



## queenvictoria2

OK I caved  Bought the lower heeled pair from Sak's today! I'm going to try walking around the house in them to see if I don't break any bones ....


----------



## Lieu

So I can only have one more Tribute sandal... Which color should I get next? I am loving both Natural and Red.  Which would you get? I'm leaning more towards Natural.  Has anyone seen either of these two colors irl? What do you think?


----------



## Louis&Mark

queenvictoria2 said:


> OK I caved  Bought the lower heeled pair from Sak's today! I'm going to try walking around the house in them to see if I don't break any bones ....


 

oh you got it.  congrats!!!  is it a keeper?  what color did you get?


----------



## queenvictoria2

Louis&Mark said:


> oh you got it.  congrats!!!  is it a keeper?  what color did you get?



yep, keepers!  
Wore them today to work and didn't break a single bone  I bought the Black leather and they were pretty comfy!


----------



## Suzie

purse-nality said:


> yep yep! here's* alick*'s pair (from a YSL boutique, i think)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try calling Danielle of YSL Bev Hills.



Is there anywhere online that you can buy the nude low heeled tributes. I am in Oz so too hard for me with the time difference etc to call a boutique?


----------



## Julide

Suzie said:


> Is there anywhere online that you can buy the nude low heeled tributes. I am in Oz so too hard for me with the time difference etc to call a boutique?



*Suzie* How about the YSL boutique in Hawaii? Would that time difference be ok? #808.924.6900


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks for the info Julide.


----------



## Ilgin

Can anyone advise me if it's safe to go half size up or down from true size?


----------



## christymarie340

Ilgin said:


> Can anyone advise me if it's safe to go half size up or down from true size?


 
I just got a pair and IMO they run a half size small...so I'm an 8 but got a 38.5 and they just fit!


----------



## Lieu

I got my Vanilla Tributes yesterday and I am returning them.  Disappointed by the color and craftsmanship...I think YSL are mass producing these babies and forgot about quality for $800+ shoes....the color is a lot nicer online and in person, to me, its yuck!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ oh no!  sorry to hear Lieu


----------



## queenvictoria2

christymarie340 said:


> I just got a pair and IMO they run a half size small...so I'm an 8 but got a 38.5 and they just fit!



Hi christy!! I am an 8 also and I had to get a 39. I have to buckle it on the last hole and the strap is still a teeny bit loose, like I could use one more hole, I don't really mind though


----------



## Ilgin

christymarie340 said:


> I just got a pair and IMO they run a half size small...so I'm an 8 but got a 38.5 and they just fit!


Hmm, guess I could make a 39.5 work then.


----------



## angelcove

Ilgin, I went 1/2 size up from my US size on all my tribs, and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Ilgin

I tried on a pair of hamptons tribute and 8.5 fit well. My true size is 9... Maybe the sizing of the hamptons is different?? How about the tribtoos? It seems to me that they run smaller than the tributes...


----------



## Suzie

Oh no, I am a size 39 and I ordered 2 pairs from the US in size 39, are they going to be too small?

I have these pair in a size 39 so I assumed I would be size 39.


----------



## coutureddd

just got these from Saks! my first tributes 
i got them in my regular size 9/39. they said the front straps will stretch a little and then my heel won't look like its hanging over a smidge. please excuse the crappy dorm room mirror pics.


----------



## Ilgin

coutureddd said:


> just got these from Saks! my first tributes
> i got them in my regular size 9/39. they said the front straps will stretch a little and then my heel won't look like its hanging over a smidge. please excuse the crappy dorm room mirror pics.


 
Stunning!!! They look so fab with pink polish!


----------



## babyontheway

coutureddd-  They look amazing on you!  Congrats


----------



## Suzie

coutoureddd, they look amazing on you, especially with your skin tone.

My 2 low heels pairs have not arrived yet from the US but the SA said my normal size would be fine in the leather and in the patent she suggested up 1/2 a size so I took her suggestion.


----------



## materialgurl

coutureddd said:


> just got these from Saks! my first tributes
> i got them in my regular size 9/39. they said the front straps will stretch a little and then my heel won't look like its hanging over a smidge. please excuse the crappy dorm room mirror pics.



they look great on u! congrats!


----------



## fmd914

couture - those look so fab on you!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies I remember someone was looking for the fuschia color tribute recently but can't remember who. I saw them in Saks I'm San Francisco last week.


----------



## coutureddd

*Ilgin*, *babyontheway*, *Suzie*, *materialgurl*, *fmd914* thanks so much! i can't wait to wear them


----------



## rnsmelody

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-patent-leather-Tribute-105-platform-sandals/SEARCH/309771801/detail.fly

black patent leather 120mm is on sale at bluefly.com for $608 only size 39.5 and 40 are left.

hurry! someone jump on this deal, black patent leather never goes on sale. 

they also have the plain black leather studded one for $1000 in many sizes. 
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-leather-studded-Tribute-105-platform-sandals/cat20460/309980501/detail.fly


----------



## allbrandspls

couturedd congrats on your tributes, looks lovely on you.


----------



## Chipper

All you ladies look great!

This thread is making me regret passing over a brown patent pair at the YSL Outlet (Cabazon).  Sigh.


----------



## Brigitte031

I've been baaaaad...! Last week after a very unsuccessful Outnet Louboutin sale (nothing I liked!) I decided to just get on Nordies and see the selection...  Of course just looking is hardly ever good enough. That's when I spotted... one pair of Nude Tributes in my size! They fit fine but I definitely have to use the very last hole on the strap, otherwise they're too loose.

I'm in love!


----------



## jen_sparro

^pics


----------



## queenvictoria2

Brigitte031 said:


> I've been baaaaad...! Last week after a very unsuccessful Outnet Louboutin sale (nothing I liked!) I decided to just get on Nordies and see the selection...  Of course just looking is hardly ever good enough. That's when I spotted... one pair of Nude Tributes in my size! *They fit fine but I definitely have to use the very last hole on the strap, otherwise they're too loose.*
> 
> I'm in love!




This is how mine fit also but I love them too  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Thank you!!  I'm super excited about them. I had the funniest experience, too, which was awkward! Soon as I got them I put them on... and my housemate wanted to go to Trader Joe's so I agreed to go with her so I could see how they felt while walking. Everything was going pretty well and I wasn't getting any stares until I paid for some food...

One of the men working there (cute might I add) asked me if heels in general were made in a shorter heel height than mine. I told him, "Yeah definitely, these are pretty high but they're comfortable." And then he went on to ask me about the width of the heel... and by that time I was just baffled and confused by the technical questions. Needless to say, I think my Tributes got hit on!

And pics soon~ Haven't figured out how to take the best photos of my legs/feet lol


----------



## mrsb74

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if I wear a UK4.5 and my foot measures 24cm's can I make a low heeled tribute work in a 38 or would they be too big? TIA


----------



## j0yc3

I just placed an order for this- http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dysl%2520iconic

I can't wait!


----------



## chloe-babe

MrsB, its a toughie, as I always find tributes to be quite generously sized anyway, so my gut instinct would tell me to look for the 4.5, but I know how hard it can be. Is there anyway you can get to a store to try them on. Ofcourse, if you are completely and utterly in love with them, heelgrips would help  !!


----------



## Ilgin

The leopard print tributes!! I went TTS- EU39


----------



## dstb

Absolutely fabulous!


Ilgin said:


> The leopard print tributes!! I went TTS- EU39


----------



## chloe-babe

Ilgin, they are incredible. Look fabulous on you


----------



## mrsb74

chloe-babe said:


> MrsB, its a toughie, as I always find tributes to be quite generously sized anyway, so my gut instinct would tell me to look for the 4.5, but I know how hard it can be. Is there anyway you can get to a store to try them on. Ofcourse, if you are completely and utterly in love with them, heelgrips would help  !!



Thank you Chloe- babe I passed on them but I think I will be into a store to get some as ideally I wanted a black pair for the summer


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks much *dstb* and *chloe-babe*!


----------



## chloe-babe

mrsb74 said:


> Thank you Chloe- babe I passed on them but I think I will be into a store to get some as ideally I wanted a black pair for the summer



Hope you find the perfect pair soon


----------



## jtstitzer

I ordered black leather tributes back in June from Saks during whatever sale was going on. They were backordered at the beginning of the sale with the estimated ship date of November. I just received shipment notification! I think it is the strangest thing to have a pair of shoes on sale that are backordered for months. They were $532 before tax. Worth the wait for the price right?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Can someone quickly tell me what the different heel heights are in the trib sandals?? What's the highest heel height? I think the the chunky toe platform only looks balanced and sleek at the highest heel possible....

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lv2bm...SL_YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_TRIBUTE_SANDAL_BLACK_39
^The stock photo looks like the higher heel height, but am I correct in saying that the seller's pics look like the lower heel height? Or am I just blind to my computer screen?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

The highest heel is 140 mm (5.5 inches).  I think the low heeled version is 75 mm.  Maybe ask the seller how high the heel is?


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Fab!




Ilgin said:


> The leopard print tributes!! I went TTS- EU39


----------



## purse-nality

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Can someone quickly tell me what the different heel heights are in the trib sandals?? What's the highest heel height? I think the the chunky toe platform only looks balanced and sleek at the highest heel possible....
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lv2bm...SL_YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_TRIBUTE_SANDAL_BLACK_39
> ^The stock photo looks like the higher heel height, but am I correct in saying that the seller's pics look like the lower heel height? Or am I just blind to my computer screen?



definitely the higher heels. low-heel trib sandals don't have T-straps at the center


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

So only the 140mms have the T-strap? Is that a good distinguishing factor I can use when I'm looking on Ebay, etc since the sellers don't normally list such details? As you can tell from my siggy, I have been on a hunt for these shoes forever and I just now think I have the money for them! Hoping to score a pair before the new year. 

Also how versatile do you guys think the red leather pair are? Black can be so boring but I don't want to spend $$$ on a color that will only match with a few outfits.


----------



## christymarie340

JCinwrppingppr said:


> So only the 140mms have the T-strap? Is that a good distinguishing factor I can use when I'm looking on Ebay, etc since the sellers don't normally list such details? As you can tell from my siggy, I have been on a hunt for these shoes forever and I just now think I have the money for them! Hoping to score a pair before the new year.
> 
> Also how versatile do you guys think the red leather pair are? Black can be so boring but I don't want to spend $$$ on a color that will only match with a few outfits.


 
I have them in red and I LOVE them....and get so many compliments! FYI-I'm a 38 street size and the 38.5 _just_ fits me (probably need a 39, but I can get away w/it!). Also, make sure you authenticate when buying from ebay/bonz GL!

btw-LOVE the saying in your signature!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

christymarie340 said:


> I have them in red and I LOVE them....and get so many compliments! FYI-I'm a 38 street size and the 38.5 _just_ fits me (probably need a 39, but I can get away w/it!). Also, make sure you authenticate when buying from ebay/bonz GL!
> 
> btw-LOVE the saying in your signature!!



Thanks for the info and the compliment about my siggy  I'm an 8.5 usually but in sandals I need 39/9 because I have long toes and you know us TPFers...we are very anti-overhang! haha

I will make sure to post in the authenticate thread before I buy..I've read WAY too many horror stories in the Ebay subforum!


----------



## LoVe YoU!

hello I was wondering if any of you wonderful ladies could help me? Im dying to see a picture of the tributes in silver or metallic silver (if theres a difference), the online photo makes them look really dark and I really would like this shoes for my wedding but we dont have a YSL store here in Sydney and im desprate to see the true colour before I take the risk of them not matching my dress! sorry to post in here I didnt no where else to post this! LoVe YoU! xx


----------



## purse-nality

JCinwrppingppr said:


> So only the 140mms have the T-strap? Is that a good distinguishing factor I can use when I'm looking on Ebay, etc since the sellers don't normally list such details? As you can tell from my siggy, I have been on a hunt for these shoes forever and I just now think I have the money for them! Hoping to score a pair before the new year.
> 
> Also how versatile do you guys think the red leather pair are? Black can be so boring but I don't want to spend $$$ on a color that will only match with a few outfits.



yes, re T-straps... if black, i luv the patent. otherwise, in plain leather, red would be a nice pop against a neutral outfit! assuming you already have a good number of black shoes too.


----------



## marbella8

The only color close to silver I've seen is a darker pewter color, it is beautiful, and it is sort of a crackled color.  Maybe they made it in a lighter silver for somewhere outside the US market, but I personally haven't seen any.



LoVe YoU! said:


> hello I was wondering if any of you wonderful ladies could help me? Im dying to see a picture of the tributes in silver or metallic silver (if theres a difference), the online photo makes them look really dark and I really would like this shoes for my wedding but we dont have a YSL store here in Sydney and im desprate to see the true colour before I take the risk of them not matching my dress! sorry to post in here I didnt no where else to post this! LoVe YoU! xx


----------



## christymarie340

does anyone have a pair of the lower black patent 2010 sandals? I'm eyeing these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330483884788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT but dont know if they look good, any thoughts?


----------



## LoVe YoU!

thank you marbella8!  I just rang the new york store for a pic but he sent me a pic of a bronze limited edition pump great shoe but it wont match my wedding dress


----------



## j0yc3

Not really a modelling photo, but I find this cute. A quick shot I did with my daughter holding my new patent green tributes. I grabbed this right away from her because she's at the stage where she's a bitting machine.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

omg what an adorbale picture!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

aww how adorable, definitely follow mummy's foot steps.


----------



## MissPrivé

Hey ladies! I really want the patent navy Tributes from the YSL website. Unfortunately they don't ship internationally. Does somebody have an e-mail address from an SA at a YSL boutique? I don't feel secure enough to call the store... (my english is not that great). I have Michaels mail address he's an SA from the NY boutique but unfortunately he doesn't respond... I would really appreciate your help ladies!!


----------



## black orchid

Hello ladies,

Could anyone tell mi the price of Tribute Patent sandals in Europe? 
There is no YSL shop in my country and prices on internet are mostly in USD $.

TIA


----------



## MissPrivé

I recently talked to the boutique in milan and they told me something like 585 &#8364; (not sure if it's 585 or 595).


----------



## black orchid

Thank you dear
I will probably buy them in Milan or Roma. Cant wait


----------



## miacillan

Hi girls,

I need some help here from you experts..

Anybody has a pair of YSL orginal Tribute Mary Jane pumps?  I want to know how's the sizing of it as compared to tribute sandals.

I am a size 39.5 in both the YSL Tribute sandals 105mm higher heels and also YSL Tribtoo 80mm lower heel pumps, but I'm a size 40 in the Tribute sandals 75mm lower heels.  

If I am buying the YSL original Tribute Mary Jane style, should I be a size 39.5 or size 40?  I was told that the mary jane style runs a little bit bigger than the sandals tribute style?  Is this true?

Please advise.  Thanks so much for your help!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## smurfet

Hi *millican*- I hope you get the answer to your question soon.  I have a question for you as well.  I noticed that all of you Tributes are the 105's, but you also have a pair of 75's.  How do you like the 75's?  I'm a heel junkie, and don't wear anything less than 100mm.  But I recently got a pair of sale 75's.  If I'm correct the Tribute 75's are not really 75mm in heel height, right?  The heels are actually taller, but they wear like 75s b/c of the platform.  Do you get a lot of wear out of your 75s?


----------



## allbrandspls

Finally got my camel patent lower heel tribute,love them.


----------



## couturequeen

My dark camel pair arrived. Wish I could wear them out today!


----------



## couturequeen

Got some HGs - Navy Patent! The color is so vibrant and dark. Goes with everything!


----------



## babyontheway

^^ The navy is soo beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## am2022

congrats love them... i also would like to wear mine /.... but the rain... and today snow... so  wore my chanel rain boots... feet were warm and cozy



couturequeen said:


> My dark camel pair arrived. Wish I could wear them out today!


----------



## allbrandspls

i love the navy tributes......i saw them on Lauren Conrad look so nice. Congrats!


----------



## foxyqt

*couturequeen*; LOOOVE your tributes! I think I might pre-order the same ones from NM =D


----------



## CelticLuv

How does the sizing run on the YSL Tribute MaryJane's? TTS or half size up?
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=500826010&x=10&y=5

does anyone have these? if so, how do you like them? I'm debating on getting them or not.
thanks!!


----------



## couturequeen

Just saw a sale on the black and brown lower heels at Shop Zoe for $532

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21516&category_id=453

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21514&category_id=736


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^thanks for sharing.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for posting- I wish they had .5 size smaller in the black tribs



couturequeen said:


> Just saw a sale on the black and brown lower heels at Shop Zoe for $532
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21516&category_id=453
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21514&category_id=736


----------



## Nieta

I tried the Tributes last Friday for the first time and I'm absolutely in love with them!!! I'm waiting for the new colours of Cruise collection, like a beige/nude. Has anyone already seen them IRL ?


----------



## randr21

regular black leather (smooth leather) tribute 105's have been out of stock at Saks for 6 months, and none of the other retailers online have them. if you see them, grab them...i just got mine.


----------



## fitch1610

Bergdorf Goodman has em right now...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...t%3Dysl%26_requestid%3D21197%26N%3D4294966847


----------



## Kai Lien

Nieta said:


> I tried the Tributes last Friday for the first time and I'm absolutely in love with them!!! I'm waiting for the new colours of Cruise collection, like a beige/nude. Has anyone already seen them IRL ?



I think the two newest colors are the pebbly patent red and nudish-gold color.
Here's a photo of it. It looks lighter irl. I have it and I think it will match well. They're both beautiful colors. Hope it helped.


----------



## mnl

CelticLuv said:


> How does the sizing run on the YSL Tribute MaryJane's? TTS or half size up?
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=500826010&x=10&y=5
> 
> does anyone have these? if so, how do you like them? I'm debating on getting them or not.
> thanks!!


 
I just got these during the nordstrom sale. They are pretty true to size (i normally wear a 37.5-38.5 depending on the designer - i got these in 38). I haven't worn them yet - plan to tomorrow. They seem pretty comfortable though. I like that they can be dressed up or down. I plan on wearing them with jeans, skirt suits, and cocktail dresses.


----------



## purse-nality

Kai Lien said:


> I think the two newest colors are the pebbly patent red and _*nudish-gold color*_.
> Here's a photo of it. It looks lighter irl. I have it and I think it will match well. They're both beautiful colors. Hope it helped.



pics pleeeezzzz!!! dying to see them on!  is it like a metallic patent?


----------



## Nieta

Kai Lien said:


> I think the two newest colors are the pebbly patent red and nudish-gold color.
> Here's a photo of it. It looks lighter irl. I have it and I think it will match well. They're both beautiful colors. Hope it helped.



thank you *Kai Lien*! This colour is not exactly what I'm searching for but it's very very beautiful!


----------



## NANI1972

OK after drooling, I mean looking through this thread I am totally obsessed with having a pair of these NOW!


----------



## couturequeen

Select colors of Tributes are now on sale at YSL.com.


----------



## Lady1mport

What do the mauve tributes look like?


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks- going to check to see if any in my size



couturequeen said:


> Select colors of Tributes are now on sale at YSL.com.


----------



## AEGIS

this thread inspired me to buy these
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3105815?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=766

i am really happy i did. i got a 39.5 and they're a smiiiidge tight but hopefully they work out.

it's a beautiful brown that will go well with my skin tone so i can wear it all the time during the spring/fall.


----------



## ilovemulberry

Congrats - I got the same pair but sadly decided to return them after I realized that the height is just too much.  Hard decision since they fit beautifully - one of the most comfortable super-high heels I've ever tried on!


----------



## randr21

secret markdown on saks.com for the higher heeled tributes in dark brown.  only sizes 8.5 to 11 available, for now.  gorgeous color too...



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iOOth4l


----------



## Kai Lien

purse-nality said:


> pics pleeeezzzz!!! dying to see them on!  is it like a metallic patent?



It's not metallic-y unfortunately. It's shiny and pebbly. My camera is at my mom's place but I'll try to borrow one and take pix this weekend.



couturequeen said:


> Select colors of Tributes are now on sale at YSL.com.



Woo...Thanks for the tip. *off to browse ysl.com*


----------



## Chloe_chick999

randr21 said:


> secret markdown on saks.com for the higher heeled tributes in dark brown.  only sizes 8.5 to 11 available, for now.  gorgeous color too...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iOOth4l



were they the ones with the little trim around them? They are gone!!


----------



## randr21

Chloe_chick999 said:


> were they the ones with the little trim around them? They are gone!!


 
it's these...and it's still there. type in the search field: *mousse tribute*


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ok, I found them  the same color, mousse, is depicted better on the Neiman Marcus website, looks even prettier!


----------



## allbrandspls

Has anyone seen the pink lower heel tributes IRL? They look purple on the screen to me, do they look more pink in real life?


----------



## sfgirl67

AEGIS said:


> this thread inspired me to buy these
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3105815?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=766
> 
> i am really happy i did. i got a 39.5 and they're a smiiiidge tight but hopefully they work out.
> 
> it's a beautiful brown that will go well with my skin tone so i can wear it all the time during the spring/fall.


 
those are amazing!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

allbrandspls said:


> Has anyone seen the pink lower heel tributes IRL? They look purple on the screen to me, do they look more pink in real life?



*IF* the ones I saw are the same color, they are more towards the purple side.


----------



## marbella8

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Ok, I found them  the same color, mousse, is depicted better on the Neiman Marcus website, looks even prettier!


 
I cant find what the color looks like, can someone please post a photo here? TIA


----------



## Kai Lien

allbrandspls said:


> Has anyone seen the pink lower heel tributes IRL? They look purple on the screen to me, do they look more pink in real life?



Yes! I have. They have them on sale in the boutiques for only $500.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks so much for posting- I just bought a pair



randr21 said:


> secret markdown on saks.com for the higher heeled tributes in dark brown.  only sizes 8.5 to 11 available, for now.  gorgeous color too...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iOOth4l


----------



## babyontheway

allbrandspls said:


> Has anyone seen the pink lower heel tributes IRL? They look purple on the screen to me, do they look more pink in real life?



Hi W- I have these in the higher heel and they are definitely purple-ish


----------



## xboobielicousx

Want to take the plunge and get a pair of tributes   I REALLY want the black patent but since it is the holiday season, I can't justify splurging that much on myself...So, the other option is to try the outlet

RIght now they have in the lower heel, orange leather ($499) or camel patent ($399)...which do you prefer?

thanks so much for your input!


----------



## NANI1972

babyontheway said:


> Hi W- I have these in the higher heel and they are definitely purple-ish


 
baby- they are gorgeous!


----------



## lovechanel920

I just bought the Tributes 75 in black! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## allbrandspls

californiaCRUSH said:


> *IF* the ones I saw are the same color, they are more towards the purple side.


thanks hun, i need a pair of purple!!!


Kai Lien said:


> Yes! I have. They have them on sale in the boutiques for only $500.


kewl, thanks hun. Could you post a modelling pic.



babyontheway said:


> Hi W- I have these in the higher heel and they are definitely purple-ish


Hi K, so u saw them IRL.....they are purple.....OMG i need a pair.


----------



## Alick

*TRIBUTES ON SALE AT NEIMAN!!!

CHECK THIS OUT:* http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/.../ET1.jhtml?N=4294951627+4294966724&ncx=n&st=s


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks Alick.


----------



## shockboogie

How does the mauve look like? Anyone with a photo?


----------



## Nieta

Hi girls,
Anyone could tell me from which season is the colour "vanille", pls ? I'd love to have the Tributes in this colour but I can't find it in Paris


----------



## Louboutin2009

I'm looking for guidance!  I have been wanting a pair of high nude tribute sandals for quite some time... I was all set to pull the trigger on these... 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3054108?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1310

But then I saw these in Real Life and they are pretty gorgeous.... What do you think will be more versatile?  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dtribute%26_requestid%3D15254


HELP!!!!!  LOL


----------



## b_c1

Louboutin2009 said:


> But then I saw these in Real Life and they are pretty gorgeous.... What do you think will be more versatile?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dtribute%26_requestid%3D15254
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!! LOL


 
My vote would be to get these because they look ridiculously beautiful!!  (I so want a pair!!).


----------



## lovechanel920

Nieta said:


> Hi girls,
> Anyone could tell me from which season is the colour "vanille", pls ? I'd love to have the Tributes in this colour but I can't find it in Paris


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3140084?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## taydev

*Louboutin2009*- i vote the 2nd pair from neimans! they're way too gorgeous to pass up.

*alick-*i cant believe i'm seeing the ysl black studs on sale! i just bought them a couple weeks ago at bluefly for $1,000


----------



## NANI1972

taydev said:


> *Louboutin2009*- i vote the 2nd pair from neimans! they're way too gorgeous to pass up.
> 
> *alick-*i cant believe i'm seeing the ysl black studs on sale!* i just bought them a couple weeks ago at bluefly for $1,000*




They are on sale today for $900, you might want to call them to ask for a adjustment!


http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/309980501/detail.fly


----------



## myztic

now i am totally lusting after this!


----------



## taydev

NANI1972 said:


> [/B]
> 
> They are on sale today for $900, you might want to call them to ask for a adjustment!
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/309980501/detail.fly


 Thanks nani! i'm giving them a call.


----------



## Nieta

MissTreselle824 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3140084?origin=keywordsearch



Thanks MissTreselle, it's exactly in this coulour that I'm searching the Tributes, but I already asked in 2 stores in Paris and they seem to have never had it. I could buy it by net from Nordstrom but the price would be about 860 euros (shipping, vat and duty included).


----------



## Alick

taydev said:


> *alick-*i cant believe i'm seeing the ysl black studs on sale! i just bought them a couple weeks ago at bluefly for $1,000



I'm sorry to hear that taydev. Hope you were able to get the price adjustment from Bluefly.


You're welcome allbrandspls


----------



## mrs. sweet

babyontheway said:


> Hi W- I have these in the higher heel and they are definitely purple-ish



are they in any way close to hermes' cyclamen?


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks to a sweet PF'r with the saks link- I received my 105 mousse and I love them!


----------



## NANI1972

baby- Is the mousse a deep brown? How are they to walk in given the height? Congrats I love them!


----------



## randr21

babyontheway said:


> Thanks to a sweet PF'r with the saks link- I received my 105 mousse and I love them!



so glad u got the deal! and kudos for having found ur size. now how about some mod pics?


----------



## babyontheway

Hi Nani- yes it is a deep brown, but doesn't look black  I am really surprised how comfortable and easy to walk in they are.  I have 2 pair and will definitely need more in the future


NANI1972 said:


> baby- Is the mousse a deep brown? How are they to walk in given the height? Congrats I love them!



 Thanks love!  I ordered them (sunday) I think and had them 3 days later  I am the worst at taking modeling pics, but I will practice and see if I can work it out.  Stay tuned


randr21 said:


> so glad u got the deal! and kudos for having found ur size. now how about some mod pics?


----------



## 8mc8

I sent back the 'mousse' to Saks.com in 37.5, so look out for them in the next week or so.  They looked more dark green/olive with a grey undertone.  Neimans has a better representation of the color online.


----------



## randr21

8mc8 said:


> I sent back the 'mousse' to Saks.com in 37.5, so look out for them in the next week or so.  They looked more dark green/olive with a grey undertone.  Neimans has a better representation of the color online.



thx for sharing, did you not like them?


----------



## francot1

couturequeen said:


> Just saw a sale on the black and brown lower heels at Shop Zoe for $532
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21516&category_id=453
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21514&category_id=736





Thank you so much for posting this sale.  I bought the lower heeled tributes in black and I am amazed at how comfortable they are. They are so easy to walk in, it does not even feel like I am wearing a heel. I cannot wait until spring to start wearing them. It is so cold right now where I live. It is a shame that I will not be able to wear them for several months.

Has anyone taken your tributes to a cobbler for protective soles prior to wearing them? I always take my CL's in and have the red soles put on prior to wearing, and I did not know if I should do anything with my tributes or not?  Is there anything else you do to take care of them, like apply leather conditioner etc?


----------



## AEGIS

sfgirl67 said:


> those are amazing!



they were. i had to return them. i ordered a 38.5 and NOT a 39.5.

i jut ordered a 40 bc that is all they had. i hope it works. i really really loved them


----------



## couturequeen

AEGIS said:


> they were. i had to return them. i ordered a 38.5 and NOT a 39.5.
> 
> i jut ordered a 40 bc that is all they had. i hope it works. i really really loved them



The 40 should likely work. I tried a 39.5 and the 40 and they fit fairly the same.


----------



## 8mc8

randr21 said:


> thx for sharing, did you not like them?



It just wasn't the color I was expecting.  I thought it was going to be a true dark brown.


----------



## alyssa08

ladies, do you think I could make a 39.5 work? I'm an US 8.5 and mostly wear a 38.5 in louboutin (could do with a 39 but I try to fight heel-slippage as much as possible). I have a wider foot and my toes are on the shorter side. I'm thinking it's a no but I thought I would ask because it's a great deal.


----------



## babyontheway

I am a US 38 and wear 39 in YSL tribute and they fit great- so with that theory, I say go for it!  (All of my CL are 39)


----------



## taydev




----------



## foxymom

hi ladies! i want to get my first tributes  

if i'm a size 8 US, then i should get a size 39? or 40? 

there is no ysl in my country so i will purchase this blind! yikes....


----------



## letucche

@taydev congrats on these sensational picks! especially the denim ones are adorable! 

Lots of modelling pics pllllllllssss!! 



taydev said:


>


----------



## couturequeen

foxymom said:


> hi ladies! i want to get my first tributes
> 
> if i'm a size 8 US, then i should get a size 39? or 40?
> 
> there is no ysl in my country so i will purchase this blind! yikes....



I would do a 39 or 39.5 (if you are sometimes between sizes).


----------



## Pishi

I am a US 8, and I take 38 in all of my YSL shoes, including Tributes.  (with the exception of Tribtoos, which I sized down 1/2 a size on my second pair).


----------



## taydev

foxymom said:


> hi ladies! i want to get my first tributes
> 
> if i'm a size 8 US, then i should get a size 39? or 40?
> 
> there is no ysl in my country so i will purchase this blind! yikes....


 
I'm a US 8 also and I wear 9 in tributes and other designers. Hope this helps


----------



## taydev

letucche said:


> @taydev congrats on these sensational picks! especially the denim ones are adorable!
> 
> Lots of modelling pics pllllllllssss!!


 Thanks *letucche*. I most certainly will later this week!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous Taydev!!!! I love the studded Tribs, and the Denim are so fun!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Foxymom, I would say order a 39...I think it will fit you! I am an 8.5 and 39 or 39.5 works fine for me. Good luck!


----------



## babyontheway

taydev said:


> I'm a US 8 also and I wear 9 in tributes and other designers. Hope this helps



Me too  I would go with 39


----------



## lovechanel920

I got the Tributes in black in the lower heel. I looooooove them!


----------



## Cloud5

After quietly reading this thread I finally broke down and bought my first pair in the nude color from Nordies, and I must say they are the most comfy pair of heels I have ever worn by far!  I LOVE them!  Thanks for all the enabling!


----------



## HermesLuv

^ i just got the black patent 105s and they are sooo comfortable! i think i may need every color now.


----------



## taydev

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous Taydev!!!! I love the studded Tribs, and the Denim are so fun!!!


 Thanks *MJ*


----------



## beachy10

I would get the 39. I wear US size 10 and wear 41 in EU.



foxymom said:


> hi ladies! i want to get my first tributes
> 
> if i'm a size 8 US, then i should get a size 39? or 40?
> 
> there is no ysl in my country so i will purchase this blind! yikes....


----------



## foxymom

thanks a lot! i will get a 39 then  thanks a lot ladies!


----------



## randr21

pre-owned pair of black patent tribs in 37.  authenticate if interested...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260708872762&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## randr21

New shipment of the black leather higher version (t-strap) tributes on netaporter.  I have these and they are a must have.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...hatsNew151210-_-WhatsNewAmFri-_-WhatsNewAmFri


----------



## Appletini10

Ladies,

Are the tributes going to be marked down after Christmas? Can somebody give me the email of their Saks SA? 

The reason I am asking is I've heard stories that during last year after-Christmas sale people were throwing their credit cards at SAs, and the tributes were marked down significantly...

So far, I don't see them on sale...


----------



## randr21

bought a pair of forest green tribs on sale from bergdorf b&m store today...they have some sizes left. 30% off oig.


----------



## rnsmelody

randr21 said:


> pre-owned pair of black patent tribs in 37. authenticate if interested...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260708872762&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


 

It looks real to me. You should also ask for pictures of the label on the box.


----------



## babyontheway

Great find!  I wish I lived in NY so I could frequent BG.  Post pics please


randr21 said:


> bought a pair of forest green tribs on sale from bergdorf b&m store today...they have some sizes left. 30% off oig.


----------



## Ryna

Shoe Fairy visited me yesterday (she dressed up like a FedEx man)


----------



## couturequeen

Gorgeous, Ryna! Are those as comfy as the sandal Tributes?


----------



## NANI1972

Ryna said:


> Shoe Fairy visited me yesterday (she dressed up like a FedEx man)


 
Gorgeous!  I love these and have been searching all over for them. May I ask where you found them?!


----------



## randr21

Here's my dark forest green patent tribs.


----------



## Julide

Ryna said:


> Shoe Fairy visited me yesterday (she dressed up like a FedEx man)



Ilovethis whole look!!!fishnets!! Love it!!


----------



## jeshika

*Ryna*, love the shoes but i LOVE your stockings even more! where did you get them from?


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> Thanks to a sweet PF'r with the saks link- I received my 105 mousse and I love them!


congrats K.....gorgeous. Makes me want another pair. I wore my camel patent out last night with no problems.



taydev said:


>


congrats on both pairs....lovely.



Ryna said:


> Shoe Fairy visited me yesterday (she dressed up like a FedEx man)




They looks awesome, congrats.



randr21 said:


> Here's my dark forest green patent tribs.


beautiful, congrats.


----------



## taydev

Ryna said:


> Shoe Fairy visited me yesterday (she dressed up like a FedEx man)


 
*ryna*-Oh my! I've never seens these worn before until now. They look fabulous on you!

*randr21*- I love your tributes. such a classic and beautiful sandal


----------



## may3545

Net-a-porter has a sale and the Tribute Suede pumps are available:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79216#


----------



## thereselim

purse-nality said:


> yep yep! here's* alick*'s pair (from a YSL boutique, i think)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try calling Danielle of YSL Bev Hills.



Hi!  is this a nude in low heel? where can i get this?


----------



## NANI1972

My Nordies SA managed to track down a YSL sale shoe I had been coveting, I will post pics as soon as I get them! Woohoo!


----------



## taydev

NANI1972 said:


> My Nordies SA managed to track down a YSL sale shoe I had been coveting, I will post pics as soon as I get them! Woohoo! [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! Congrats NANI. What kind/color tributes were they?


----------



## babyontheway

WHAT???  Nani- spill it, what did you get



NANI1972 said:


> My Nordies SA managed to track down a YSL sale shoe I had been coveting, I will post pics as soon as I get them! Woohoo!


----------



## NANI1972

I don't want ot jinx it, hopefully I will get them tomorrow!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Nani! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## taydev

Can't wait to see them NANI!


----------



## lovechanel920

Ohh can't wait to see em!


----------



## NANI1972

They are here and they are fabulous! So glad I was able to find these! I got them TTS and they feel like dream!!!! 

YSL Tribute Mary Jane in Cognac (with flash)










They have a few scuffs on the suede, but hey for 60% off I keep!

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MEEEEEE! :rockettes:


----------



## Vendrazi

What a gorgeous score!!


----------



## taydev

YAAAY NANI!!! I recently started lusting for those myself. Congrats on a beautiful pair that came just in time for Christmas!


----------



## missgiannina

NANI1972 said:


> They are here and they are fabulous! So glad I was able to find these! I got them TTS and they feel like dream!!!!
> 
> YSL Tribute Mary Jane in Cognac (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a few scuffs on the suede, but hey for 60% off I keep!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MEEEEEE! :rockettes:




Gorgeous!


----------



## babyontheway

Nani- AMAZING!  The style is soooo cute!  I am glad the sale went through  Where did you get them?


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous Nani!!! They look amazing on you!! The color is fab!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

These are gorgeous!





NANI1972 said:


> They are here and they are fabulous! So glad I was able to find these! I got them TTS and they feel like dream!!!!
> 
> YSL Tribute Mary Jane in Cognac (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a few scuffs on the suede, but hey for 60% off I keep!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MEEEEEE! :rockettes:


----------



## lovechanel920

Bad lighting/camera phone pic but nonetheless, I love these!


----------



## Ilgin

NANI1972 said:


> They are here and they are fabulous! So glad I was able to find these! I got them TTS and they feel like dream!!!!
> 
> YSL Tribute Mary Jane in Cognac (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a few scuffs on the suede, but hey for 60% off I keep!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MEEEEEE! :rockettes:


That's a great deal! I love the leather/suede combination on these- the color of the suede is amazing!!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats!  They are beautiful!  I am in love with YSL and BA lately



MissTreselle824 said:


> Bad lighting/camera phone pic but nonetheless, I love these!


----------



## randr21

MissTreselle824 said:


> Bad lighting/camera phone pic but nonetheless, I love these!


 
Looking fab MissT...are they the classic black leather ones?


----------



## lovechanel920

randr21 said:


> Looking fab MissT...are they the classic black leather ones?



They are Buffalino I believe?


----------



## NolaDarling

Awesome price on Tributes in Mousse:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492703513&bmUID=iQrGj1R&ev19=1:25


----------



## allbrandspls

MissTreselle824 said:


> Bad lighting/camera phone pic but nonetheless, I love these!



congrats on your new tributes.



NolaDarling said:


> Awesome price on Tributes in Mousse:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492703513&bmUID=iQrGj1R&ev19=1:25



Wow awesome price.....go and get them for those with size 40>


----------



## babyontheway

So true- I bought them a few weeks ago for 530- and thought that was a pretty good deal... but 236 is waayyyy better


NolaDarling said:


> Awesome price on Tributes in Mousse:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492703513&bmUID=iQrGj1R&ev19=1:25


----------



## may3545

^That's a fab deal!


----------



## alice87

foxymom said:


> hi ladies! i want to get my first tributes
> 
> if i'm a size 8 US, then i should get a size 39? or 40?
> 
> there is no ysl in my country so i will purchase this blind! yikes....



I am US 10.5 or 11 most of the time, 42 fit pretty good.
I've tried tribute in both 41 and 42 and 41 is pretty small.


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> Congrats!  They are beautiful!  I am in love with YSL and BA lately


 Me TOOOOO!


----------



## minx

I can't wait to receive my beige patent tributes. They're currently stuck at customs and the wait is killing me! Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## authenticplease

Just wanted to add some eye candy for new things coming in for spring  Photos courtesy of Jonathan Seifried at Saks ATL..... jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com

Black patent with Stringray platform & heel.....fuschia and purple are exclusive to Saks


----------



## authenticplease

This purple patent is so incredible IRL.....it reminds me of the soft bubbly YSL leather, just in patent.


----------



## *MJ*

Great photos *Authentic*!! Love the Stingray, and that purple patent Tribute is hot!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## authenticplease

MMMyers said:


> I thought the stingray skin was crystals upon first glance. Hmmmm, I can already envision a DIY project. :-P


 
So did my DD!  Her comment was "oooohhh, Mommy....sparkly".   And they really do sparkle under light


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I must get my hands on the purple ones.


----------



## missgiannina

authenticplease said:


> This purple patent is so incredible IRL.....it reminds me of the soft bubbly YSL leather, just in patent.



i need those purple patent!


----------



## ESQ.

just purchased a pair of the black ones - in transit ! cant wait!


----------



## babyontheway

Why did I have to see these???  Thanks for the eye candy


authenticplease said:


> This purple patent is so incredible IRL.....it reminds me of the soft bubbly YSL leather, just in patent.


----------



## taydev

Just got these today. Not sure if they are keepers. What do ya think?


----------



## jeshika

*tay*, they are nice... but i like totally brown ones better. maybe you can dye them to match?


----------



## taydev

jeshika said:


> *tay*, they are nice... but i like totally brown ones better. maybe you can dye them to match?


 I dont have any brown ones. Its one shoe with and without the flash. I thought the cork looked good online, but now I'm not sure. I still have the option to send it back because it just got in. At the same time, they do have potential...........


----------



## christymarie340

tay-I LOVE them! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## NANI1972

*tay*- Totally keepers! I really love the contrast of the leather and the cork. Congrats!


----------



## taydev

thanks for your input *jeshika, christy and NANI*. I'll think it over the new year. I know I can dress it up nice, maybe its because I was in PJ's when I tried them on.


----------



## randr21

keep, love the cork look. its more special.


----------



## taydev

^thanks *randr21*. I'm thinking it will work. Normally if my online purchase isn't meant to be, I ship it back the same day or very next morning. If I don't return them by Saturday, then it was meant for me to keep lol


----------



## hazeltt

They remind me of the Balenciaga cork sandals that were so popular a few years ago. I think especially perfect for summer!


----------



## babyontheway

I thought they were ok- until I saw them on....they are fabulous!  kEEP!


----------



## taydev

Thanks *hazeltt*, I think its a perfect summer shoe also. I'm swaying towards keeping them.


----------



## *MJ*

LOVE them *Tay*!!! They are fab!! KEEP KEEP KEEP!!


----------



## taydev

Thanks *MJ*. Love your avi btw!


----------



## krinkles597

I've been lurking here for a while, and let me tell you, I don't even love Loubs like I do Tributes. Thanks to everyone who has shared pictures!


----------



## NolaDarling

Does anyone know what's on sale at the boutiques? I only see patent mauve and pink in both heel heights on sale online. Thanks.


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## kat99

^ love those! Are they a new color combo?


----------



## mayen120

i just had Nordies price match the sale for the lower heeled tributes here: 

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21516&category_id=745

i wear a 35.5


----------



## missgiannina

MissTreselle824 said:


>



those are beautiful!


----------



## angelcove

kat99, i think they r new, purple patent w/stingray platform & heel. available @ NM.com. They look really good! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t%3Dysl%26_requestid%3D26574%26N%3D4294966733


----------



## taydev

kat99 said:


> ^ love those! Are they a new color combo?


 Yes. I believe they're called purple stingray?


----------



## minx

taydev said:


> Just got these today. Not sure if they are keepers. What do ya think?



You'd be crazy not to keep! They look gorgeous on you and you will wear them for many years to come


----------



## allbrandspls

taydev said:


> Just got these today. Not sure if they are keepers. What do ya think?


congrats!!! They looks awesome on you. Cork would be even better to walk in.


----------



## allbrandspls

authenticplease said:


> This purple patent is so incredible IRL.....it reminds me of the soft bubbly YSL leather, just in patent.


I need those purple tributes to match my bag.


----------



## taydev

Thanks *minx* and *allbrandspls*. I've decided to keep them


----------



## kat99

angelcove said:


> kat99, i think they r new, purple patent w/stingray platform & heel. available @ NM.com. They look really good!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t%3Dysl%26_requestid%3D26574%26N%3D4294966733




Thank you, I might have to splurge, I have a love for stingray!


----------



## angelcove

kat99, YOU should GET them & provide modeling pix for us to drool over!!! Love that shade of purple.


----------



## babyontheway

Those are amazing!  I love them!!!!!


MissTreselle824 said:


>



 Yay- congrats!  Did you go in store or online?  I find Nordie's is so hot and cold about price matching.... so happy they did it for you (was it the same color?)  I may have to try my luck


mayen120 said:


> i just had Nordies price match the sale for the lower heeled tributes here:
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21516&category_id=745
> 
> i wear a 35.5


----------



## Miss_Q

My first pair of Tributes in Flame. Definitely not my last.


----------



## angelcove

Miss_Q, those are ultra HOTTTT!!!:devil::devil::devil: Congrats on a fab purchase, and yes, the tributes are addicting. Can't wait to see more additions!


----------



## randr21

gorgy orange...


----------



## taydev

*Miss_Q *those tributes are on FIYA!!!! Love the flame color! I agree *angelcove*, they are addictive, I already have 3 and the flame is another I've been considering


----------



## Ryna

New Year day cooking with studded Tributes on


----------



## hazeltt

taydev said:


> Thanks *minx* and *allbrandspls*. I've decided to keep them



Yay! Outfit pics, please! 



Miss_Q said:


> My first pair of Tributes in Flame. Definitely not my last.




Gorgeous color! I've seen them online and all and I always thought it would be more red. I love how the light reflects off the patent leather!


----------



## hazeltt

Ryna said:


> New Year day cooking with studded Tributes on




Love your modeling shots! And you have amazing legs


----------



## NANI1972

Miss Q- HAWT! Love the color!

Ryna- WoW! I love these! I think they are going on my list! Nice legs!


----------



## *MJ*

Miss_Q said:


> My first pair of Tributes in Flame. Definitely not my last.



LOVE THEM *Miss Q*!!! Congrats!!



Ryna said:


> New Year day cooking with studded Tributes on


 
The Studded Tribs are fierce *Ryna*!! I want!!


----------



## *MJ*

Glad to hear you're keeping the cork Tribs *Tay*!!


----------



## Ilgin

Miss_Q said:


> My first pair of Tributes in Flame. Definitely not my last.


----------



## mayen120

i love my new shoes


----------



## mayen120

few more pics


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous pairs *Mayen*!!! They look fab on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## foxyqt

My navy patent Tributes are supposed to be arriving today! super excited! =D


----------



## mayen120

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous pairs *Mayen*!!! They look fab on you!! Congrats!!





thanks! i can't wait till the weather gets warmer and i can start wearing these babies


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

taydev said:


> just got these today. Not sure if they are keepers. What do ya think?


 keep them!!!


----------



## foxyqt

here theeey aaaare!  my *Navy Patent Tributes*!!
















love love looove them!


----------



## NANI1972

^Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## hazeltt

foxyqt said:


> here theeey aaaare!  my *Navy Patent Tributes*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love looove them!




these are so pretty!


----------



## *MJ*

LOVE them *foxy*!!! The blue is soooo pretty!! Congrats!!!


----------



## foxyqt

*NANI1972*, *hazeltt*, **MJ** Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## soleilbrun

foxyqt said:


> here theeey aaaare!  my *Navy Patent Tributes*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love looove them!


 
Congratulations! The color is sumptuous.


----------



## soleilbrun

Mayen

Congratulations on your purchases!  They look wonderful on you.


----------



## soleilbrun

Ryna and Miss Q: you two are killing me.  You are rockin' the studs and  love the flame. Felicitations!!!


----------



## taydev

*Ryna-*love the studs. they make for an edgy tribute!

*mayen*-cute finds! i especially love the orange.

*foxyqt*-hawt!!


----------



## Ladylu1

foxyqt said:


> here theeey aaaare!  my *Navy Patent Tributes*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love looove them!


 

Fantastic in this color, congratulations!!!

 I am waiting for the arrival of the purple.


----------



## heatherB

foxyqt said:


> here theeey aaaare!  my *Navy Patent Tributes*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love looove them!


 
I tried these on the other day, I am totally, crazy in love  Congratulations, *foxy*! They look beautiful on you!


----------



## pinksugah

Hey ladies.. Does anyone have the *Yellow Iconic Sandals* that are currently listed on Saks' website? I need to see modeling shots if possible


----------



## missgiannina

foxyqt said:


> here theeey aaaare!  my *Navy Patent Tributes*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love looove them!



the color is TDF ...congrats!


----------



## b00mbaka

NolaDarling said:


> Does anyone know what's on sale at the boutiques? I only see patent mauve and pink in both heel heights on sale online. Thanks.



I'm interested to know as well


----------



## satinchic20

Girls, I really need help. And you are the best source for YSL info( I apologize if this is wrong to ask on modelling thread).
I am looking for this YSL Tribute Pumps but in Purple Color,size 38.

 PM me please or write hear. Any help is wellcome. Thank you so much!!


----------



## foxyqt

*soleilbrun*, *taydev*, *Ladylu1*, *missgiannina*, *heatherB* thank you for the wonderful comments darlings!


----------



## angelcove

Foxyqt, those navy tributes are yummy!  You wear them well!  I love the metallic look.


----------



## mrsb74

wow those navy tributes are amazing - where can I get those in the UK?


----------



## Ladylu1

I you present to my new babies.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Gorgeous color


----------



## dstb

Lord have mercy!!!  These are TOO DIVINE!! and- just my size!!  LOVE them!  Congratulations!!


----------



## NANI1972

Ladylu1 said:


> I you present to my new babies.


 
Wowza! These are yummy! Modeling pics please?!


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats *LADYLU*!! They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Modeling pics pleeeease!!


----------



## couturequeen

Wowza! Hot!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Ladylu1* - They are breathtaking!!


----------



## mayen120

love the purple!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The purple and navy are to die. I just need them in a smaller heel haha.


----------



## Ladylu1

Thanks ladies.......tomorrow modeling pics.

My other babies.


----------



## couturequeen

Was the patent purple also made in the lower heel size?


----------



## babyontheway

The purple is A-mazing!  Congrats!  The gold and black are pretty too.  The crackled effect makes the color so rich


Ladylu1 said:


> I you present to my new babies.


----------



## randr21

seriously *Ladylu*, if those are the black tribs, then we're shoe twins x2!
and what is the name of the tan colored ones?  did you get all of your ysl shoes on nap?


----------



## minx

Ladylu, your tributes are to die for!!! What is the official name of the colour of the light brown coloured ones?



Ladylu1 said:


> Thanks ladies.......tomorrow modeling pics.
> 
> My other babies.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm also wondering about the shimmery golden beige ones... can't figure out if they are these (looks like it for sure) - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/96900 OR these (could be that the lighting makes them look darker, or they actually may be) - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...laurent%26_requestid%3D54239%26N%3D4294966733


----------



## Ladylu1

Thank you girls, it makes me happy that you like them.
 I bought them in NAT and they are these:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/96899
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/96900
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/96907

 When it has more time I do photos of modeling.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ahh, I figured it was the NAP version... SO stunning!   I can't wait to see modeling pics for all three!   We're sort of twins on the black (I have the patent and suede/gold)!


----------



## Minamiz

OK so I made it to pg 94 of this ahmaaazing thread...then had to skip to the end so I could find a pr.!

Will update........


----------



## angelcove

Fiery, do you think the ones from NM are the same as the ones from NAP?  I thought they were the same, just diff lighting.  Hmmmm...makes me wonder now.


----------



## angelcove

Ladylu1, your new additions are TDF!!!  I want the golden/beige ones next.  I was trying to hold off, but your pix convinced me otherwise!


----------



## Minamiz

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG  I found a pair of burgundy patent tributes 

Praying they fit...will post pics.

I really want the cobalt blue ones...where did they all go?


----------



## babyontheway

^^^  Yah!  Can't wait to see pics!  Glad you were able to find a pair... (fingers crossed that they work out for you)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I'm thinking they must be the exact same ones... and these Barney's one also look to be the same! 

http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-105/501024486,default,pd.html

The NM ones just look more warm toned/orangey, but it has to be the lighting.  The above ones (Barneys) almost look to be in between the two.  Haha.  The stores need to get their lighting standardized. 



angelcove said:


> Fiery, do you think the ones from NM are the same as the ones from NAP?  I thought they were the same, just diff lighting.  Hmmmm...makes me wonder now.


----------



## babyontheway

^^^ gorgeous on you!  You are killing me!


----------



## mayen120

babyontheway said:


> ^^^ gorgeous on you!  You are killing me!





thanks  i wish i could do the higher heeled ones......but i can't walk in them, boohoo! 

 so i have to comfort myself with the lower heeled ones....which by the way are so comfy


----------



## sabrunka

A couple of days ago I purchased my first pair online! I should be getting them in the mail soon  I got the patent camel colour with the lower heel (I'm 5'10 so the regular 5-6 inch heel is just WAY too much for me LOL) I'll model them as soon as they come in


----------



## sabrunka

Ahh I was reading a few pages back about the sizing, I heard the trib sandals were tts so I bought a pair at tts!!  But you guys were saying you got yours a bit larger than normal? I'm normally a 9.5, sometimes 9.. Sometimes 10 (rarely), depending on brand... And got my pair in 39.5.  I'm sure I'll be okay.. But still!!!


----------



## hazeltt

*Ladylu1* - Love all the new pairs and the LV scarves 

*mayen120* - The colour looks really good against your skin tone! They look lovely, congrats!

*sabrunka* - Congrats on your first pair! I'm pretty sure your TTS will fit you perfectly =)


----------



## heatherB

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  I'm thinking they must be the exact same ones... and these Barney's one also look to be the same!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-105/501024486,default,pd.html
> 
> The NM ones just look more warm toned/orangey, but it has to be the lighting. The above ones (Barneys) almost look to be in between the two. Haha. The stores need to get their lighting standardized.


 
I don't know if this helps, but I tried on a beige/nude patent pair in the NM store a couple weeks ago that was the same color as the N-A-P pair. I wish I remembered the name on the box.


----------



## minx

heatherB said:


> I don't know if this helps, but I tried on a beige/nude patent pair in the NM store a couple weeks ago that was the same color as the N-A-P pair. I wish I remembered the name on the box.



I finally got my pair!! The label on the box reads:
"Tribute 105 Sandal
Barny
Nude"

So I'm not sure if the colour is "Barny Nude" or just plain Nude. Yes, the pictures of the shoes on NAP and Barneys makes them look like two different colours! I think they are the same shoe, with the picture taken in different lighting. When I took photos with a flash on, the colours appeared completely different. 

Anyways, here are some photos!


----------



## loverundercover

^Gorgeous! I'm still trying to get myself to take the plunge and get a pair


----------



## Minamiz

Awesome shoes girls!

Went to the boutique yest. and tried on a few pairs and IDK if it's my feet or what but I sized DOWN .5.  I was not expecting that at all!

The smaller pr. was such a better fit and not a little loose in the ankle area.

The larger had more toe platform space but didn't look as nice as the overall fit was loose and I could see it stretching out over time.  It felt like I kept sliding down into the toe area.

The SA agreed too.  I had also been walking for several hrs at the mall.

I know this just adds even more conflicting info. but I wear a 36.5 in CL VPs and a US 36.5......now a 36 in Tribute sandal.


----------



## allbrandspls

minx said:


> I finally got my pair!! The label on the box reads:
> "Tribute 105 Sandal
> Barny
> Nude"
> 
> So I'm not sure if the colour is "Barny Nude" or just plain Nude. Yes, the pictures of the shoes on NAP and Barneys makes them look like two different colours! I think they are the same shoe, with the picture taken in different lighting. When I took photos with a flash on, the colours appeared completely different.
> 
> Anyways, here are some photos!


Looks beautiful, congrats!!! Any modelling pics?


----------



## tokki89

*minx*, love that color!! Yes, please show modeling pics!


----------



## ilovefashion87

i just scored a pair on the bay i cant wait till they get here


----------



## missty4

HOLY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on page 50 so far and feel like I'm being thrown into a lot of trouble here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I noticed that some colors went on sale last year (namely the navy patent I'm eyeing) but they're back to full price again. The glittery metallic patents are pretty too (are those S/S 11 shoes)? How often do they go on sale? Or when would the next sale come up? I'm just not sure if I'm ready to bite the full retail bullet...


----------



## missty4

Okay.... finally went through the entire thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Couple questions. Are the purple patent tribs available only on NAP? I saw a post that they had the purple patent at Saks, but I didn't see them online:



authenticplease said:


> This purple patent is so incredible IRL.....it reminds me of the soft bubbly YSL leather, just in patent.








The navy patent sandal currently at NM is a new navy patent vs the one they had a couple years ago, correct? The texture is glitter shimmery, similar to the purple patent (the navy patent in the past was a solid patent).

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dtribute%26_requestid%3D12129

Either way, S/S 11 navy or purple patent is on my radar...


----------



## authenticplease

^^Not certain if the purple patent are online at Saks but they are instore  You can email my SA Jonathan at the Saks ATL store jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com or he is also text friendly 770-331-9600.  GL!


----------



## Minamiz

The SA from the boutique said that the texture of the patents are actually embossed leather (purple, etc...)  also that the stingray is not actual stingray but embossed too....I examined a pair and could see that there were small crystals surrounded by black paint on a pair.

I need those purple!!!!  Oh and the navy too!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Just got mine in the mail, I love the style but not this color. It's vanille.  *Sigh*


----------



## angelcove

Missty4, the purple tribs from NAP & Saks look the same to me. You should get them since they are totally gorgeous!!! You are correct about the blue tribs. The ones from past season were solid patent, whereas, the blue ones now are metallic/shimmery patent. Beautiful by the way. I would love to have them for myself. 

Does anyone know if the patent nude/stingray available @ saks and YSL boutiques is the same nude as the ones on NAP (ones on NAP are w/o stingray)?? Thanks


----------



## babyontheway

What don't you like about the color?  I think they look fab on you!  Did you want something closer to your skin tone?


ilovefashion87 said:


> Just got mine in the mail, I love the style but not this color. It's vanille.  *Sigh*


----------



## missty4

angelcove said:


> Missty4, the purple tribs from NAP & Saks look the same to me. You should get them since they are totally gorgeous!!! You are correct about the blue tribs. The ones from past season were solid patent, whereas, the blue ones now are metallic/shimmery patent. Beautiful by the way. I would love to have them for myself.
> 
> Does anyone know if the patent nude/stingray available @ saks and YSL boutiques is the same nude as the ones on NAP (ones on NAP are w/o stingray)?? Thanks



I would love the purple tribs, but I don't know if I can make the plunge for full retail for something I wouldn't wear too often. What's the likelihood of these babies go on sale (and when)? :wondering

*ilovefashion* - they're beautiful! I love the vanille on you


----------



## ilovefashion87

i wanted something True nude. This is to pinkish which i dont think i could match a lot with. i saw them on someone who posted  awhile back in this color and thought they would be more nude looking. 




babyontheway said:


> What don't you like about the color?  I think they look fab on you!  Did you want something closer to your skin tone?


----------



## ilovefashion87

ill have to post in natural light to show the true color.


----------



## b_c1

ilovefashion87 said:


> i wanted something True nude. This is to pinkish which i dont think i could match a lot with. i saw them on someone who posted awhile back in this color and thought they would be more nude looking.


 
I did see the patent nude in Neimans recently which looked to be more "beige" and less "pink". I've seen the vanille before and agree there is a pinkish tone to it.


----------



## Minamiz

anyone have any intel on upcoming sales?


----------



## sabrunka

Just got mine in the mail  Dark Camel Patent with the lower heel!! Sadly, I think they're half a size too small for me (my heel isnt fully on the shoe, but it's not that noticeable... is it?!) So next pair will definitely be a size 40, not 39.5 haha these did not fit TTS for me.  But I am keeping them because it's not a big deal.


----------



## couturequeen

sabrunka said:


> Just got mine in the mail  Dark Camel Patent with the lower heel!! Sadly, I think they're half a size too small for me (my heel isnt fully on the shoe, but it's not that noticeable... is it?!) So next pair will definitely be a size 40, not 39.5 haha these did not fit TTS for me.  But I am keeping them because it's not a big deal.



I don't think it's noticeable. Plus with wear, the toe box will be slightly larger and your foot will move up. I had the same issue with the 39.5. Fit perfectly, but my heel was a tiny bit over. So I sized up and will do so on future pairs.


----------



## sabrunka

Thanks for the input couturequeen!! I got another picture... Surprisingly my legs look awesome after not epilating for a month!! Hahaha...


----------



## Minamiz

^OOooo  those look so good on u!  Don't worry they will stretch..I actually sized down .5 after trying tts on too.  I like a snugger fit.


----------



## angelcove

Sabrunka, Love the camel tribs. Color is very versatile!

Missty4, I completely understand not wanting to pay full retail on something you wear occasionally. How about the patent nude ones? They go with everything. I do think the purple tribs will go on sale since it's a seasonal color. Dont know when though. The purple is so rich and vibrant. Love love them. Maybe, you should opt for the metallic blue. They are versatile too, imo. You can't go wrong with whatever you decide. Let us know.

Ilovefashion, the vanille color is so pretty on you.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you  im hoping they can be dyed close to the cuio color.


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Just got mine in the mail, I love the style but not this color. It's vanille.  *Sigh*



Hey, sweetness!

They look FAB on you!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ AWWW thank you, where have you  been, i get style inspiration from you


----------



## P.Y.T.

Lol, girl I am going through some things right now. But I promise I will get back on track soon..


----------



## ilovefashion87

i hope everything gets better


----------



## Kai Lien

missty4 said:


> I would love the purple tribs, but I don't know if I can make the plunge for full retail for something I wouldn't wear too often. What's the likelihood of these babies go on sale (and when)? :wondering
> 
> *ilovefashion* - they're beautiful! I love the vanille on you



I'm also in love with the purple ones. I want them so bad, on sale of course too. You can wait for their customer appreciation sale; 20% off anything. Though it just passed a few months ago...October I think? I know that they will have sales every so often but only on select shoes. Sorry I am not much of a help. I'll be keeping my eye out though!

Anyways, I was just getting opinions on what to wear for a evening wedding this weekend. I want to wear my one-shouldered black HL dress (form-fitting body con dress) with metallic gold patent tribute sandals. Everyone told me that it's a skanky combo and advised me not to.  I'm kind of disappointed because I don't want to wear any other shoe because they are so comfy.  Please give me some opinions.


----------



## Miss_Q

My new Tributes

Tan Patent Leather Stingray


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ Hot!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ Hot!


I know!


----------



## dstb

Your shoes are DIVINE!!!  Love them!



Miss_Q said:


> My new Tributes
> 
> Tan Patent Leather Stingray


----------



## babyontheway

I am in love!


Miss_Q said:


> My new Tributes
> 
> Tan Patent Leather Stingray


----------



## angelcove

Miss_Q,  they are fab!  They look gold to me; I love them.  Any modelling pix?


----------



## Ilgin

*Miss_Q*, your tribs look so yummy! I especially love the stingray platform and the heels.


----------



## missty4

angelcove said:


> Sabrunka, Love the camel tribs. Color is very versatile!
> 
> Missty4, I completely understand not wanting to pay full retail on something you wear occasionally. How about the patent nude ones? They go with everything. I do think the purple tribs will go on sale since it's a seasonal color. Dont know when though. The purple is so rich and vibrant. Love love them. Maybe, you should opt for the metallic blue. They are versatile too, imo. You can't go wrong with whatever you decide. Let us know.
> 
> Ilovefashion, the vanille color is so pretty on you.



I'm very much in love with purple and navy patent, but the purple are more standout amazing! The occasional wearing is not so much related to color (if I were to get tributes, I would want my 1st choice to be purple), it's more that I don't wear high heels often and most likely will be in my closet.

The question I'd like to ask is, what are the chances of waiting for the purple patent to go on sale and still have my size (I'm 36.5)? It's sold out on NAP (do they usually re-stock?), and I couldn't find them on the YSL site (wouldn't they usually offer the current season shoes minus the dept store exclusives?). I know it's still early for the spring season, but just afraid I'll miss out if I wait.


----------



## missty4

Kai Lien said:


> I'm also in love with the purple ones. I want them so bad, on sale of course too. You can wait for their customer appreciation sale; 20% off anything. Though it just passed a few months ago...October I think? I know that they will have sales every so often but only on select shoes. Sorry I am not much of a help. I'll be keeping my eye out though!
> 
> Anyways, I was just getting opinions on what to wear for a evening wedding this weekend. I want to wear my one-shouldered black HL dress (form-fitting body con dress) with metallic gold patent tribute sandals. Everyone told me that it's a skanky combo and advised me not to.  I'm kind of disappointed because I don't want to wear any other shoe because they are so comfy.  Please give me some opinions.



Hmmm must find out next approx sale date  I wonder if it's weird to call Saks ane inquire how many they have in my size in the company ush:


----------



## am2022

Miss Q!  These tributes are hot!



Miss_Q said:


> My new Tributes
> 
> Tan Patent Leather Stingray


----------



## *MJ*

Love the Stingrays *Miss Q*!!


----------



## heatherB

angelcove said:


> Missty4, the purple tribs from NAP & Saks look the same to me. You should get them since they are totally gorgeous!!! You are correct about the blue tribs. The ones from past season were solid patent, whereas, the blue ones now are metallic/shimmery patent. Beautiful by the way. I would love to have them for myself.
> 
> *Does anyone know if the patent nude/stingray available @ saks and YSL boutiques is the same nude as the ones on NAP (ones on NAP are w/o stingray)?? *Thanks


 
Yes, it is the same.


----------



## ESQ.

hey girls , quick question. i purchased the black patent tributes (high version) in a 38 and they fit perfect. a couple of days later i saw a great deal on another color in a size 37.5 so i had to purchase those as well. im scared they might be too small on me. From experience is the size difference between 1/2 size great?
ty in advance


----------



## couturequeen

ESQ. said:


> hey girls , quick question. i purchased the black patent tributes (high version) in a 38 and they fit perfect. a couple of days later i saw a great deal on another color in a size 37.5 so i had to purchase those as well. im scared they might be too small on me. From experience is the size difference between 1/2 size great?
> ty in advance



The size difference is very slight and the noticeable difference is in the length of the sole. If you had plenty of toe/heel room in the 38, the 37.5 should be fine.


----------



## minx

heatherB said:


> Yes, it is the same.



No they are different. The leather is tan on the Saks stingrays and the NAP ones are iridescent nude.


----------



## angelcove

^Thanks.  They looked different to me, but I didn't know if it was the lighting.


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies

I'm having a break from CLs and am caving to Tributes at last 

I'm looking at a pair of the grey leopard pony Tribs and wondered if you can help in sizing

I'm a 40 in VPs and Pigalle 100s and 40.5 generally in closed toe CLs. 

My trib too 85 boots are a 39.5 and so are my trooper boots ( I think )

Do you think I could work a 39.5 in them ? I've tried a pair of the patent 105s on before and seem to recall I was a 40/40.5 but they weren't the 'Tribute' sandals. I know CL pony stretches so wondered if YSL did ?

I should add my Trib Toos were 40 in leather. 

Any help would be appreciated 

A x


----------



## sabrunka

Alright, well!! Lol I hope this helps.. I'm a true to size 9.5 in US sizing, and I got the 39.5 in the Tributes because I read that they were true to size... I find that they're about half a size too small, my heel hangs off a tiny bit, it would've been perfect if I got the size 40.  So I would suggest you go up half a size in these shoes!


----------



## aeross

Hmm

That's not what a shoe addict wants to hear LOL

I guess I'll pass on them as they are non returable 

x


----------



## sabrunka

I'm sorry  I mean.. Maybe it would work for you? It's tough because some of the girls have been saying they are TTS for them, but for me I didn't think so.. I can still wear them, and I'm sure people won't notice that they're a tad small, but I know and it bothers me .


----------



## aeross

I know what you mean, I have the same problem with a pair of rare CLs. My heel hangs slightly over, it's not noticeable really but *I* know and it bugs me lol


----------



## soleilbrun

Miss_Q said:


> My first pair of Tributes in Flame. Definitely not my last.


 
Did we ever get modelling pics?


----------



## Minamiz

I have the tributes and got .5 down!

I tried on several in boutique and even SA agreed...the TTS felt lose around entire shoe ans I felt like I was slipping into footbed.

Maybe I have a freak foot!  I prefer the snugger fit, plus they will stretch!


----------



## ilovefashion87

im a true us 10 and i got a 41 and they fit perfect, insole measured 10.5 and thats what my foot measure, id ask for the insole measurement



aeross said:


> I know what you mean, I have the same problem with a pair of rare CLs. My heel hangs slightly over, it's not noticeable really but *I* know and it bugs me lol


----------



## angelcove

sabrunka said:


> Alright, well!! Lol I hope this helps.. I'm a true to size 9.5 in US sizing, and I got the 39.5 in the Tributes because I read that they were true to size... I find that they're about half a size too small, my heel hangs off a tiny bit, it would've been perfect if I got the size 40. So I would suggest you go up half a size in these shoes!


 
Most ladies here are tts, but I size .5 up as well. it's because i don't want heel overhang.


----------



## MysteryShopper

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm having a break from CLs and am caving to Tributes at last
> 
> I'm looking at a pair of the grey leopard pony Tribs and wondered if you can help in sizing
> 
> I'm a 40 in VPs and Pigalle 100s and 40.5 generally in closed toe CLs.
> 
> My trib too 85 boots are a 39.5 and so are my trooper boots ( I think )
> 
> Do you think I could work a 39.5 in them ? I've tried a pair of the patent 105s on before and seem to recall I was a 40/40.5 but they weren't the 'Tribute' sandals. I know CL pony stretches so wondered if YSL did ?
> 
> I should add my Trib Toos were 40 in leather.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> A x




I'm a 38 and I size up half a size to 38.5 in my Tributes. I would take the advice of the ladies who wear a size closest to yours. I've found that those that wear smaller sizes (6, 6.5) tend to have to size down while those that wear larger sizes tend to have to size up.


----------



## aeross

Thanks for all the input ladies

I'm thinking I'd be safer sizing up to the 40.5 or taking a 40 as a minimum

I see on the NAP detailing that heel height for the 40s and upwards are 150mm as opposed to the 140mm. Is this true ?

This makes me 6ft 4in with them on


----------



## lovechanel920

My Tribute Collection


----------



## mayen120

lovechanel920 said:


> My Tribute Collection




i love your tribute collection....i'm a big fan of the lower heel ones too


----------



## Melocoton

^^love all those low heeled Tributes!!


----------



## babyontheway

I am in shoe heaven!  I love all the colors!  I must some low heeled tributes to my collection


lovechanel920 said:


> My Tribute Collection


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Hi, I would like to buy some of these gorgeous shoes but before I do... I wanted to ask you ladies if the patent leather is as comfortable as the leather? 

I wear size 34 so they are pretty hard to find... so it's not like I can walk into a store to try them on. Thank you!!


----------



## clothingguru

I have the Magenta/Purple Suede Ysl Tributes and i Got TTS and they fit perfectly


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^^


----------



## angelcove

Scorpiogirl69,  I find both patent & reg leather comfortable.  No issues at all.


----------



## wannaprada

Are we allowed to discuss the Tribtoo here also, or is there a separate forum for those? TIA!


----------



## NANI1972

There is already a thread for Tribtoo! Here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribtoos-were-back-512011.html


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Nani!!


----------



## b00mbaka

At first I wondered how everyone knew lovechanel's shoes were low heeled from the aerial view... ush: the lower heels don't have the t-bar strap! Duh!


----------



## NANI1972

wannaprada said:


> thanks nani!!


 

yw!:d


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> I have the Magenta/Purple Suede Ysl Tributes and i Got TTS and they fit perfectly



*CG*, you have the best shoes in this colour family! The MBB, lady peep, strass pigalles and the tributes!! 

I know because I just watched your CL slideshow again.


----------



## tae

Gorgeous shoes everyone!!!

Okay, here are my first YSL Tributes (I'm late, I know ) in python. They arrived yesterday, are TTS and oh so comfortable, I love them!


----------



## NANI1972

^ These are gorgeous!  They look fabulous on you *tae*! I love YSL shoes they are so comfortable.


----------



## tae

NANI1972; Thank you so much!

I can see, from your avatar, that you like snake/python shoes as well; really gorgeous!!


----------



## couturequeen

tae said:


> Okay, here are my first YSL Tributes (I'm late, I know ) in python. They arrived yesterday, are TTS and oh so comfortable, I love them!



They look like art - so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## tae

^^^Thanks couturequeen!


----------



## beachy10

tae- I love these. Do you know if they come in the shorter heel version?




tae said:


> Gorgeous shoes everyone!!!
> 
> Okay, here are my first YSL Tributes (I'm late, I know ) in python. They arrived yesterday, are TTS and oh so comfortable, I love them!


----------



## tae

beachy10: Thank you so much! 

I'm not sure if they come in the shorter version; I ordered them from Netaporter and I believe I also saw them on the Bergdorf goodman site, but both were in the higher heel version. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## beachy10

Yes it seems like most of the unique colors/materials are in the higher heel. I did find silver, gold & leopard in the lower heel on YSL.com. Just not sure I can wear those tall suckers. I am already 5'10" and hate towering over everyone.



tae said:


> beachy10: Thank you so much!
> 
> I'm not sure if they come in the shorter version; I ordered them from Netaporter and I believe I also saw them on the Bergdorf goodman site, but both were in the higher heel version. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## Ilgin

*tae*, those pythons are amazing!


----------



## tae

beachy10; maybe if you wait a little longer they will also come in the lower version? Comfort-wise I think, despite the height, they are very comfortable. 
I wish I was taller so personally I like tall woman wearing high heels! 

Ilgin: Thank you as well!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^^ Wow, so pretty with that leather skirt! Lucky girl!


----------



## smallfry

tae said:


> Gorgeous shoes everyone!!!
> 
> Okay, here are my first YSL Tributes (I'm late, I know ) in python. They arrived yesterday, are TTS and oh so comfortable, I love them!



*tae*:  They are gorgeous and they look amazing on you!!  I'm also late to the party - I have a pair coming in the mail that will be my first.  I played it safe and got black leather   I hope they look as good on me as yours do on you!!


----------



## beachy10

Black is a great choice. my first pair were black patent. since I love these shoes so much I want other colors now.



smallfry said:


> *tae*:  They are gorgeous and they look amazing on you!!  I'm also late to the party - I have a pair coming in the mail that will be my first.  I played it safe and got black leather   I hope they look as good on me as yours do on you!!


----------



## clothingguru

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^^


thank you hun!


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> *CG*, you have the best shoes in this colour family! The MBB, lady peep, strass pigalles and the tributes!!
> 
> I know because I just watched your CL slideshow again.



Thank you Hazel!!!!! :kiss: what can i say...i LOVE purple and pink!


----------



## clothingguru

tae said:


> Gorgeous shoes everyone!!!
> 
> Okay, here are my first YSL Tributes (I'm late, I know ) in python. They arrived yesterday, are TTS and oh so comfortable, I love them!



GORGEOUS ON You!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## tae

Thank you so much ladies!!!

Chloe_chick999; now I finally found a purpose for that skirt 

smallfry; How exciting! Black leather sounds beautiful and versatile; Please post pics when they come in!

clothingguru; Your purple suede T's look gorgeous and special as well! Love the piping !


----------



## babyontheway

CG- another beautiful choice.  You have great taste!  I love the rich color of the pink/purple!!!



clothingguru said:


> I have the Magenta/Purple Suede Ysl



 Amazing- I love the python!  Thanks for the eye candy






tae said:


> Gorgeous shoes everyone!!!
> 
> Okay, here are my first YSL Tributes (I'm late, I know ) in python. They arrived yesterday, are TTS and oh so comfortable, I love them!


----------



## tae

babyontheway; Thank you so much and also for enlarging !


----------



## Ladylu1

clothingguru said:


> I have the Magenta/Purple Suede Ysl Tributes and i Got TTS and they fit perfectly


----------



## babyontheway

You are welcome.... those deserve to be enlarged



tae said:


> babyontheway; Thank you so much and also for enlarging !


----------



## clothingguru

*tae:* Thank you i love them! 

*baby*: Thanks cheeka!!! 

*ladylu*: Thank you!


----------



## b00mbaka

I wish it would warm up on the east coast so that I could wear mine outside!!!


----------



## babyontheway

^^ you and me both


----------



## NANI1972

Black patent Tribute 105 at Bluefly! Use coupon code WLGYE26 to save 10% off.

I'm so happy they had these! HURRY!!!! 


http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/309771801/detail.fly


----------



## angelcove

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see mod pix!


----------



## mrsMP

OH NO! It says coupon expired.. any other ones?




NANI1972 said:


> Black patent Tribute 105 at Bluefly! Use coupon code WLGYE26 to save 10% off.
> 
> I'm so happy they had these! HURRY!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/309771801/detail.fly


----------



## NANI1972

^Oh sorry, it might have been one of those one time use codes.


----------



## nlichtman

tae said:


> babyontheway; Thank you so much and also for enlarging !





Are the pythons really comfortable?


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Black patent Tribute 105 at Bluefly! Use coupon code WLGYE26 to save 10% off.
> 
> I'm so happy they had these! HURRY!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/309771801/detail.fly


 

Yikes, I was just looking at the thread where people have gotten fake bags from Bluefly. Hope they aren't going to send me fake YSL shoes!


----------



## mrsMP

Oh no worries... Thank you though 


I'm having second thoughts on the black patent Tribute 105s... It seems like it's starting to fade out (especially the black patent ones).... I mean, I really like them but I'm not sure if I should get it...

Any thoughts ladies? TIA





NANI1972 said:


> ^Oh sorry, it might have been one of those one time use codes.


----------



## mrsMP

Oh ladies, I don't know what happened last night but apparently, the coupon is still valid... I called Bluefly's customer service to get an adjustment and it was a success!    Black Patent Tributes for $555!!! 





NANI1972 said:


> Black patent Tribute 105 at Bluefly! Use coupon code WLGYE26 to save 10% off.
> 
> I'm so happy they had these! HURRY!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/309771801/detail.fly


----------



## angelcove

^^Really???  The code didn't work for me so I figured I must not need them.  Are there other codes then?  Thanks.


----------



## mscupcake

tae said:


> Gorgeous shoes everyone!!!
> 
> Okay, here are my first YSL Tributes (I'm late, I know ) in python. They arrived yesterday, are TTS and oh so comfortable, I love them!



^Oh my, those are TDF!!!


----------



## daphne245

NANI1972 said:


> Black patent Tribute 105 at Bluefly! Use coupon code WLGYE26 to save 10% off.
> 
> I'm so happy they had these! HURRY!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/309771801/detail.fly



Bluefly did not have the Black Patent Tributes in my size . . . but I got Nordstrom to price match!


----------



## babyontheway

^^ good call daphne!  I will have to keep that in mind in the future  Norstroms rocks!


----------



## mrsMP

Sorry I don't know of any other codes.. but you can probably call them and ask them if they can apply the code to your order since the website was not taking it HTH



angelcove said:


> ^^Really???  The code didn't work for me so I figured I must not need them.  Are there other codes then?  Thanks.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Ok I was searching for everyday sandals but ended up falling for the YSL Tributes!! Since I wear size 34 I couldn't just walk into any store to try them on so I had them shipped me every size 34 they could find.  So here they are!!

These are more red IRL!  Very pretty but not my style (way to bright for me) so I'm not keeping these.  The fit is great except the traps are long so I will have to have more holes put in. Otherwise they are extremely comfortable!!  I thought about going up to size 34.5 for the length but then the straps and everywhere else is too loose. For sandals this high (well high for me) I feel better w/ a tighter fit.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Here are the Beige Leather...  I am not crazy about the color.  It's still not my perfect Nude!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

They even sent me some pumps to try.  But these were ridiculously BIG!! See the gap!!  Otherwise they would have been cute.  But since these were 34 I don't think I will find them any smaller!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Here are the Patent Leather... ironically these were the tightest and the least comfortable.  The right foot was very very tight!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Black Leather... the MOST comfortable of them all!! I am thinking about keeping these!!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Last but not least!! These Volcano are my FAV!! I'm keeping these for sure!

Oh and sorry for the crabby pictures.  The best I could do while sick w/ the flu!


----------



## couturequeen

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Last but not least!! These Volcano are my FAV!! I'm keeping these for sure!



Too bad those nude patent did not fit - they looked great with your skin. Really loving the volcano! Such a lovely metallic.


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous!! Love them all Scorpio!! Congrats!!


----------



## mayen120

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Last but not least!! These Volcano are my FAV!! I'm keeping these for sure!
> 
> Oh and sorry for the crabby pictures.  The best I could do while sick w/ the flu!




i love these


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

couturequeen said:


> Too bad those nude patent did not fit - they looked great with your skin. Really loving the volcano! Such a lovely metallic.


 
Yeah... I'm going to see if they can find 34.5.  SA did confirm that Patent leather sometimes run smaller and doesn't stretch as well as the leather!


----------



## Ladylu1

Today the navy have come to me, are impressive.
 Tomorrow I will put more photos.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

WOW!! They are gorgeous!! I wish I could wear the taller shoes!! Congrats!! I'm still looking for a pair in blue as well.



Ladylu1 said:


> Today the navy have come to me, are impressive.
> Tomorrow I will put more photos.


----------



## nlichtman

one word STUNNING! Just ordered my first pair in Black eeeeeeeekkkkk!


----------



## sneezz

*Scorpiosgirl69*, I love them all on you, well with exception of the leather nudes. I think the beige patent, black leather, and the volcanos are the best on you! You're making me pine for a pair now too.  Hope you all feel better soon. 

*Ladylu*, those tributes look like the perfect match for your bag! Modeling pics please!


----------



## smallfry

Gorgeous *scorpio*!!!  I love the black and the volcano the best.  You should keep both 

*Ladylu*:  Your navy patent are gorgeous and go so well with your bag!  Enjoy!

So, I also received mine in the mail today!!  Black buffalo leather - they fit well, but I don't know if I am going to be able to walk in them - the heel is sooooo high!  I usually wear about 3-4" heels, so I'm thinking maybe I should try the lower heeled version.  What do y'all think?  Should I go for the shorter heel?

Taking a picture while wearing them wasn't too easy, but here we go


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

They look beautiful on you!! But yes try the lower so you can compare the two.



smallfry said:


> Gorgeous *scorpio*!!! I love the black and the volcano the best. You should keep both
> 
> *Ladylu*: Your navy patent are gorgeous and go so well with your bag! Enjoy!
> 
> So, I also received mine in the mail today!! Black buffalo leather - they fit well, but I don't know if I am going to be able to walk in them - the heel is sooooo high! I usually wear about 3-4" heels, so I'm thinking maybe I should try the lower heeled version. What do y'all think? Should I go for the shorter heel?
> 
> Taking a picture while wearing them wasn't too easy, but here we go


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Thanks Sneezz! We have the same taste!! I like the same ones you like!! 

I'm keeping the black and Volcano for sure!



sneezz said:


> *Scorpiosgirl69*, I love them all on you, well with exception of the leather nudes. I think the beige patent, black leather, and the volcanos are the best on you! You're making me pine for a pair now too.  Hope you all feel better soon.
> 
> *Ladylu*, those tributes look like the perfect match for your bag! Modeling pics please!


----------



## couturequeen

smallfry said:


> So, I also received mine in the mail today!!  Black buffalo leather - they fit well, but I don't know if I am going to be able to walk in them - the heel is sooooo high!  I usually wear about 3-4" heels, so I'm thinking maybe I should try the lower heeled version.  What do y'all think?  Should I go for the shorter heel?
> 
> Taking a picture while wearing them wasn't too easy, but here we go



I have both heights and while I really love the look of the long heel, I can practically run in the lower heel and will probably reach for them more often.

I'd definitely try them!


----------



## smallfry

couturequeen said:


> I have both heights and while I really love the look of the long heel, I can practically run in the lower heel and will probably reach for them more often.
> 
> I'd definitely try them!



Thanks *couturequeen* and *scorpio*!  My feet are actually hurting me right now after wearing heels all day long today, so maybe if I try my new tributes tomorrow, they will be more comfortable.  Back in the box for now


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ladylu1 said:


> Today the navy have come to me, are impressive.
> Tomorrow I will put more photos.


----------



## couturequeen

Ladylu1 said:


> Today the navy have come to me, are impressive.



Wowza! Love them.

So is the new navy a sparkly, lighter shade or is this the lighting?


----------



## Ilgin

@*ladylu1*:absolutely stunning and droolworthy!! Congrats!


----------



## Ladylu1

Thanks Ladies...I promise more photos soon.



couturequeen said:


> Wowza! Love them.
> 
> So is the new navy a sparkly, lighter shade or is this the lighting?


 
In IRL they are a bit darker.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladylu1 said:


> Today the navy have come to me, are impressive.
> Tomorrow I will put more photos.




oh my.....this looks amazing!


----------



## allbrandspls

scorpio keeping the black and the volcanos are a good choice. Thanks for the eye candy.
ladylu1 OMG i love the patent dark blue!! You must tell me where u got them....
smallfry congrats on your black buffalos...looks beautiful on you.


----------



## nlichtman

Mine arrived today on Harvery Nichols web site they have a patent and non patent I ordered no patent but patent still arrived! Worse still they would be keepers but they sent me two right feet!

Pics so far


----------



## missgiannina

nlichtman said:


> Mine arrived today on Harvery Nichols web site they have a patent and non patent I ordered no patent but patent still arrived! Worse still they would be keepers but they sent me two right feet!
> 
> Pics so far


beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

nlichtman said:


> Mine arrived today on Harvery Nichols web site they have a patent and non patent I ordered no patent but patent still arrived! Worse still they would be keepers but they sent me two right feet!
> 
> Pics so far



They sent you two right feet!?


----------



## NANI1972

If anyon has bought anything from Bluefly within the last 10 days, you can have a price adjustment done today coz there is an extra 10% off. I just got a price adjustment on the Tribute Sandals!


----------



## babyontheway

patent and 2 right feet- that is a no no.  At least your right foot looks sexy!  I like the patent too


nlichtman said:


> Mine arrived today on Harvery Nichols web site they have a patent and non patent I ordered no patent but patent still arrived! Worse still they would be keepers but they sent me two right feet!
> 
> Pics so far


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Oh no!! How upsetting!! Hopefully they will be able to fix the problem soon!! They do look gorgeous on your right foot though!  



nlichtman said:


> Mine arrived today on Harvery Nichols web site they have a patent and non patent I ordered no patent but patent still arrived! Worse still they would be keepers but they sent me two right feet!
> 
> Pics so far


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks for the intel *Nani*!  Were you able to apply the additional 10% off on top of the current reduced price?  How much did yours come up to if you don't mind me asking... Thanks!



NANI1972 said:


> If anyon has bought anything from Bluefly within the last 10 days, you can have a price adjustment done today coz there is an extra 10% off. I just got a price adjustment on the Tribute Sandals!


----------



## nlichtman

jenaywins said:


> They sent you two right feet!?



Yep two right feet, so annoyed I wanted to wear them out for Valentines! Got to wait for them to collect the wrong ones and deliver the correct ones. They sent my Tribtoo's a size too big as well!

I thought being a high end department store they would be better prepared!


----------



## NANI1972

mrsMP said:


> Thanks for the intel *Nani*! Were you able to apply the additional 10% off on top of the current reduced price? How much did yours come up to if you don't mind me asking... Thanks!


 
It was another $54 off I think, so the shoes now with all the discounts were around $500.


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks! I was able to get an additional $32 off ... Today's price was a little higher than yesterday's... 



NANI1972 said:


> It was another $54 off I think, so the shoes now with all the discounts were around $500.


----------



## Minamiz

I still need the purple ones


----------



## angelcove

^You should get them!!!


----------



## sneezz

Minamiz said:


> I still need the purple ones


 
I need a pair. period. Mina, you should definitely get them!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

I'm on the same boat as you *Sneezz*!  I really want a brown luggage color pair!  I think the Tribute will complete my collection... for now


----------



## lara0112

yay! i joined the club. pair of black tribute sandals ON SALE!!! will post pics asap.


----------



## sneezz

Nhu Nhu said:


> I'm on the same boat as you *Sneezz*! I really want a brown luggage color pair! I think the Tribute will complete my collection... for now


 
Wouldn't it be nice?  LOL.  I want a plain old pair of black ones. 




lara0112 said:


> yay! i joined the club. pair of black tribute sandals ON SALE!!! will post pics asap.


 
Where? where?


----------



## babyontheway

Welcome!  Can't wait to see your purchase!  


lara0112 said:


> yay! i joined the club. pair of black tribute sandals ON SALE!!! will post pics asap.


----------



## Ladylu1

My babies...


----------



## mrsMP

wow Ladylu  

Congrats!  Any modeling pics?


----------



## *MJ*

WOWZA *Ladylu*!!! Gorgeous!!! 

Can you tell me the name of the color on the gold and purple ones? May I ask where you found them?


----------



## Ladylu1

mrsMP said:


> wow Ladylu
> 
> Congrats! Any modeling pics?


 
Thanks!!... I promise modeling pics soon.


*MJ* said:


> WOWZA *Ladylu*!!! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Can you tell me the name of the color on the gold and purple ones? May I ask where you found them?


 
Thanks!!....I bought them in NAP:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/96899
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/96900


----------



## missgiannina

Ladylu1 said:


> My babies...



i love the purple ones!


----------



## nlichtman

WOW stunning collection of a stunning shoe x


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I need the purple and blue immediately.


----------



## babyontheway

Ladylu- I am in YSL heaven!  I love this seasons colors/finish!!!


Ladylu1 said:


> My babies...


----------



## b_c1

Ladylu1 said:


> My babies...


 
Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## dstb

LOVE your Tributes!!!  Just amazing!!



Ladylu1 said:


> My babies...


----------



## allbrandspls

Ladylu1 said:


> My babies...



The purple and navy are my favourites! Awesome collection. Now where is to get the navy and purple....lol


----------



## Ladylu1

Thanks Ladies.

Here are the navy as well:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lanat...LAURENT_TRIBUTE_NAVY__PATENT_SANDAL_37_as_new


----------



## loverundercover

Ladylu, such a great collection! Lovely, eye-catching pairs


----------



## pbdb

Just joined the club!!!!
I just ordered the YSL Tribute sandals in patent navy -- a half size up--- and just got my YSL Hamptons sandals TTS in Indian matisse color (on sale )  !!!
Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## angelcove

Ladylu1,  your babies!!!  What a beautiful array of colors!  Each shoe has its own personality.  I can't decide if I should get the regular nude patent or the metallic beige that you have.


----------



## Mia Bella

Ladylu1 said:


> My babies...


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I CAVE IN!! i just couldnt resist the beauty of purple on NAP!!! Its going to be my first pair of trubtes, i own mary janes and tribtoos and LOVE THEM so i am hoping the patent purple is going to be just as comfortable and awesome!!! can't wait!!


----------



## sandeyes

Does anyone know where I can find the lower heel tribute in nude patent?

TIA!!!


----------



## jeshika

sandeyes said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the lower heel tribute in nude patent?
> 
> TIA!!!



Nordstroms should be receiving them soon. PM me if you need an SA contact.


----------



## Alick

sandeyes said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the lower heel tribute in nude patent?
> 
> TIA!!!



Hi! It's available at Neiman's Topanga, I was just there last week


----------



## pbdb

already bought mine in metallic(?) nude patent in lower heel tribute!! my 3rd YSL sandal!!


----------



## babyontheway

You decided on the nude!  I can't wait to see your pics!!!


pbdb said:


> already bought mine in metallic(?) nude patent in lower heel tribute!! my 3rd YSL sandal!!


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> You decided on the nude!  I can't wait to see your pics!!!



Hi *babyontheway*, I got the metallic beige (?) but the description of the store was Nude even if the pics look like it is indeed metallic beige in lower heels and I also got the Patent Bordeaux tributes 105 since they were 30% off sale!!!!

will get both by the end of the week!! I wanted to get a pair of YSL Tribtoo 80 but the only color available in my size was Prune and I liked patent Bordeaux more.... 
maybe in the middle of the year when a nice color in Tribtoo comes up in my size then will get one.


----------



## babyontheway

Oh- you got 2!  I think you will love them both. I can't wait to see pics. I really hope to score some on sale in a few months


----------



## pbdb

^^ me too...but my size is the first to go that's why I already had to get the beige metallic and navy patent ones!! am hoping for the Tribtoo 80 on sale!!!


----------



## guccikat

I have a question about the lower heel tributes for the pros here.. 
my MIL just gave me a pair of her camel patent lower heeled tributes she hardly wore.. but as i went through this thread i realized that the pair she gave me has the 't' strap.. but i can't find anyone with a pair of lower heels that has a t strap.. its extemely unlikely that she would of bought knock offs, but i just wanted to confirm with all you gals here


----------



## lovechanel920

^I've seen only the brown colored tributes with the T-strap in the lower heel.

Can you post pics?


----------



## mayen120

lovechanel920 said:


> ^I've seen only the brown colored tributes with the T-strap in the lower heel.
> 
> Can you post pics?




i have the brown lower heeled ones


----------



## Julide

^^Wow!! Do they still make the lower heeled ones with the t-strap? TIA!!


----------



## mayen120

Julide said:


> ^^Wow!! Do they still make the lower heeled ones with the t-strap? TIA!!




i got it from saks a few months ago - november maybe?


----------



## Julide

^^^


----------



## pbdb

love the low heeled ones in this color!! I only found the high heel ones....


----------



## Suzie

Bluefly have tributes on sale now!


----------



## mrsMP

Lots of Tributes on Bluefly:

Here's the link (I think it only works through the link sent to your email add)

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...sandals/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/313166101/detail.fly


----------



## _Danielle_

Ok Ladies I finally took some pictures today, sadly my new Objectiv did not arrive on time  because the picture would be much better with the new one  hope you like It anyway


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## _Danielle_

I just poste all In the Sandals Thread If that Is Ok


----------



## Suzie

Wow Danielle, just gorgeous and great photos of your babies too.


----------



## Suzie

I just bought the bright red patent and purple patent from Bluefly, I hope I love them and they are not too high for me, I only have 2 pairs of the lower heel ones.


----------



## mrsMP

Congrats Suzie!! I got the Nude (grainy) Patent this morning and it's already on it way!! 

Did you get 10% off?


----------



## Ladylu1

*Danielle *Fantastic collection and fantastic photos.


----------



## pbdb

beautiful shots and collection *Danielle!*
may I ask about the sizing of your champagne patent tribtoo? Is it TTS or did you go down a half size?


----------



## Suzie

mrsMP said:


> Congrats Suzie!! I got the Nude (grainy) Patent this morning and it's already on it way!!
> 
> Did you get 10% off?



No I didn't, how did you get 10% off, can you let me know how you did as I can always ask them.


----------



## mrsb74

Hi ladies, I am looking at a pair of camel patent tribute sandals in a size 38 but am hoping someone could help with sizing- I wear a size 4.5 uk and in Cl's anything from a size 36.5(pigalle 120) to 38(old vp size)and have narrow flat feet would a 38 fit or should I get 37.5? Tia


----------



## *MJ*

Does anyone know if the purple ones on bluefly are the "grainy" patent, Or the regular? It's tough to tell from the picture.


----------



## *MJ*

Well I just ordered the Nude Patent and Marine Patent from BF...so much for my ban!!

Oh, and *Dani*...I blame your gorgeous photos for my *needing* the blue ones!!!

*Suzie*...I was so close to getting the bright red too...please post pics when yours arrive!!


----------



## missty4

*MJ* said:


> Does anyone know if the purple ones on bluefly are the "grainy" patent, Or the regular? It's tough to tell from the picture.



It's definitely the plain purple patent. If it was the textured, it would be grouped with the other 3 colors in the drop-select menu (and the description would mention if the patent was textured). 

I'm hoping I'll be lucky to find the purple patent in my size on sale too


----------



## *MJ*

missty4 said:


> It's definitely the plain purple patent. If it was the textured, it would be grouped with the other 3 colors in the drop-select menu (and the description would mention if the patent was textured).
> 
> I'm hoping I'll be lucky to find the purple patent in my size on sale too



Ah...that's what I thought! Thanks so much for the clarification *missty*!! I'm dying to find the purple textured patent on sale as well!!


----------



## boslvuton

Ladies thank you for the headsup on the sale at bluefly!  i just managed to score the last pair of purple patent tributes in my size at 580.35 shipped!


----------



## mrsMP

Code:  WLGYE26

Call them and tell them you wanted to use the coupon but the website didn't take it. 




Suzie said:


> No I didn't, how did you get 10% off, can you let me know how you did as I can always ask them.


----------



## _Danielle_

pbdb said:


> beautiful shots and collection *Danielle!*
> may I ask about the sizing of your champagne patent tribtoo? Is it TTS or did you go down a half size?


I have them TTS


----------



## _Danielle_

* Suzie , Ladylu1 , pbdb , *MJ**


----------



## Suzie

mrsMP said:


> Code: WLGYE26
> 
> Call them and tell them you wanted to use the coupon but the website didn't take it.


 
mrsMP, thanks so much. The 3 pairs of shoes I bought from them I bought separately as we pay customs for every purchase over $1000 so it was cheaper doing it that way so I could only use it on one pair of shoes, but I will still get $55.60 back.


----------



## mishybelle

Oops! Posted in the wrong thread. duh!


----------



## Snugglez

I am new to TPF, and what better thread to post on for the first time? Yay for YSL Tributes! I bought the nude patents from Barneys last week and loved them so much that I bought the navy patent ones from Bluefly this evening. 

I love all the gorgeous pictures ladies, keep them coming. I will eventually figure out how to do that and post pics of my new babies.


----------



## pbdb

hi snugglez.... I also bought the nude patents in lower heels from London and had them shipped here and bought the navy patent ones from Austria and shipped here as well.
Love the navy and nude patents, enjoy yours as well!!!!
I also have the bordeaux tribute 105 and the grey hamptons but still waiting for the bordeaux then will post all 4!!


----------



## *MJ*

Has anyone saw the red textured patent tribs in person? In the photos they look kind of orangey-red...but I was hoping for a true red.


----------



## allbrandspls

_Danielle_ said:


> I just poste all In the Sandals Thread If that Is Ok


 wow fantastic colelction!!! Love the navy patent!!


----------



## Alick

*MJ* said:


> Has anyone saw the red textured patent tribs in person? In the photos they look kind of orangey-red...but I was hoping for a true red.


Hi MJ! It's more on the orange side. I've seen it at Nordstrom Topanga


----------



## _Danielle_

allbrandspls said:


> wow fantastic colelction!!! Love the navy patent!!



*Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allbrand !*


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> Hi MJ! It's more on the orange side. I've seen it at Nordstrom Topanga



Thanks *Alick*!! 

Did you like them? Were they pretty? Would you have considered them? I ask because I went ahead and ordered them from BF last night in a moment of weakness!! I couldn't resist...580 shipped...


----------



## Alick

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *Alick*!!
> 
> Did you like them? Were they pretty? Would you have considered them? I ask because I went ahead and ordered them from BF last night in a moment of weakness!! I couldn't resist...580 shipped...


You're welocome MJ!

I would have gotten it for myself if I don't have the "RED." Asking if I liked it??? There is no way I won't as I never stopped falling inlove with YSL Tribute Sandals!!! I scored the Nude and Marine this time dear

Enjoy your purchases!

Hope to grab some CL's but it's pinching me a lot


----------



## *MJ*

Oh Alick!! I remember your red ones from your pics earlier in the thread!! So gorgeous!! I'm the same way about the YSL Trib Sandals...I simply can't get enough of them!! They are so versatile!! They work with everything from jeans to evening dresses!! 

So I ended up picking up the Nude, Marine, AND the Red!! I couldn't resist the great deal on BF!! Now I just want the Textured Purple Patent, and then I'm so done!! :ninja:

Enjoy your purchases too!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Bluefly is pure EVIL haha... picked up a pair I have wanted for many months (happy bday to me, haha)!   Got the ship notification too, yay!


----------



## Alick

*MJ* said:


> Oh Alick!! I remember your red ones from your pics earlier in the thread!! So gorgeous!! I'm the same way about the YSL Trib Sandals...I simply can't get enough of them!! They are so versatile!! They work with everything from jeans to evening dresses!!
> 
> So I ended up picking up the Nude, Marine, AND the Red!! I couldn't resist the great deal on BF!! Now I just want the Textured Purple Patent, and then I'm so done!! :ninja:
> 
> Enjoy your purchases too!!



love your previous and recent av!


----------



## *MJ*

fieryfashionist said:


> Bluefly is pure EVIL haha... picked up a pair I have wanted for many months (happy bday to me, haha)!   Got the ship notification too, yay!



Congrats *fieryfashionist*!!! What didya get?? Spill!!

Oh, and I have to agree...Bluefly is purely evil...at least that's what DH says when UPS starts showing up with the boxes!!


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> love your previous and recent av!



Thanks Doll!!


----------



## pbdb

congratulations ladies!!!
I should've seen BF first before I made my purchases on Farfetch and another online boutique from London....could've saved me like 200usd for both my Marine patent and Nude lower heels Tribs!!!!!!
anyway, loved what I got...also scored a pair of Patent Bordeaux Tributes on discount (can't wear red-red...not me) and still waiting for that to arrive.


----------



## fieryfashionist

The sparkly/textured nude ones I have been eying ever since they came out... SO excited!!!!!! 

Hahaha, he probably wants to pummel the UPS guy everytime he shows up (meanwhile, you're all like )!! 




*MJ* said:


> Congrats *fieryfashionist*!!! What didya get?? Spill!!
> 
> Oh, and I have to agree...Bluefly is purely evil...at least that's what DH says when UPS starts showing up with the boxes!!


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats on your purchases *pbdb*!! At least you scored some amazing pairs!! And I'm honestly shocked that any of these current season colors showed up on BF. 

Oh, I have the Bordeaux Patent Tribs, and they are so gorgeous!! The color is so rich!! You're going to love them!!


----------



## *MJ*

fieryfashionist said:


> The sparkly/textured nude ones I have been eying ever since they came out... SO excited!!!!!!
> 
> Hahaha, he probably wants to pummel the UPS guy everytime he shows up (meanwhile, you're all like )!!



Congrats Girl!!! I have the same ones on the way!! Shoe twins!!!

Oh, and you know you shop too much when the UPS guy knows your cat's name, and notices when you get a haircut!!


----------



## pbdb

*MJ* said:


> Congrats on your purchases *pbdb*!! At least you scored some amazing pairs!! And I'm honestly shocked that any of these current season colors showed up on BF.
> 
> Oh, I have the Bordeaux Patent Tribs, and they are so gorgeous!! The color is so rich!! You're going to love them!!



thanks **MJ** !! 
I don't really wear heels at all ( all ballet flats) but when I first had my first pair of YSL sandals ( Grey/Indian matisse Hamptons), told myself, just have to have them in patent in  the classic tribute style!!
 Haven't posted any yet as I want all in one go.
Love the nude in high heels, congrats on this beauty!!!... I opted for lower heels in this color. 
you really scored big time with BF on all 3....wow!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Oooooh, yay for shoes twins!!!!   Hahaha, that's hilarious!!   I get all my stuff shipped to my apartment in the city, so the doorman is the one who is prob like wth is wrong with this chick, getting so many packages I gotta keep signing for?! 

*pbdb *- Oooooh, congrats on the Bordeaux Tribs... I love that color! 





*MJ* said:


> Congrats Girl!!! I have the same ones on the way!! Shoe twins!!!
> 
> Oh, and you know you shop too much when the UPS guy knows your cat's name, and notices when you get a haircut!!


----------



## *MJ*

I wanna see pics ladies, when all these gorgeous Tribs start arriving!! I'll post mine too!!


----------



## pbdb

fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooh, yay for shoes twins!!!!   Hahaha, that's hilarious!!   I get all my stuff shipped to my apartment in the city, so the doorman is the one who is prob like wth is wrong with this chick, getting so many packages I gotta keep signing for?!
> 
> *pbdb *- Oooooh, congrats on the Bordeaux Tribs... I love that color!



thanks *fieryfashionist* !!!! and congratulations on your Nude patent tribs...we're shoe twins (I'm the smaller twin) as well!!!


what do you girls think of the Black Tribs with studded straps?? Classic design or too trendy??


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^ Hahaha, *pbdb*, you are over here too?!

Just got these: 
 YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel : 












\





They are a tiny bit small, but still are very comfy and I just adore them!


----------



## NANI1972

^pilates they look great on you!!

Here are the ones I purchased from BlueFly! I  them!


----------



## *MJ*

^^Gorgeous *Nani*!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pbdb

fab *Nani* on you ...just love the marine patent !!!!!

hey* Leslie*!!!!! yes, I'm here!!!! and you too ...LOL!!!!!! we meet again.......!!!!!!
love those low heel ones ...I have the same in nude patent!!!! You look as good in them as you do in the F+B!!!!...and  so the warm weather is upon us but we have these to rock instead!!! 
No pics still (you know why...) but will do so after I receive the Bordeaux ones that just left the store enroute to me finally!!!


----------



## babyontheway

You ladies are killing me!  I am in YSL heaven!

Ok- the black tributes are beautiful- but your legs stole the show


pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^ Hahaha, *pbdb*, you are over here too?!
> 
> Just got these:
> YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a tiny bit small, but still are very comfy and I just adore them!



Allright Nani- you have fab taste!  I want them all!  They look so good on you!  


NANI1972 said:


> ^pilates they look great on you!!
> 
> Here are the ones I purchased from BlueFly! I  them!


----------



## jenayb

Love them, *Nans*!!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *Leslie*!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pbdb

I have been naughty.....bought another pair of Tributes!! .....but promised myself and DH this will be the last one for the year ..... but having bought this one, I have no regrets at all!!!


----------



## letucche

@Danielle

stunning collection! modelling pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!


----------



## NolaDarling

*Nani*, what size did you get?


----------



## Minamiz

NANI & Pilates GORGEOUS GORGEOUS shoes/legs/toes!!!


----------



## Ilgin

_Danielle_ said:


>


 
This pic is phenomenal!


----------



## am2022

leslie !!! love those on you!!!
Nani ,gorgy!!


----------



## kat99

wrong thread!


----------



## mrsallan

Hi
Need a real honest answer. I want a tribute. But right now I'm not sure which one to get, the low or the high heels. I'm not the type to wear heels and most of them time I'm in my flat, running errands, school runs and etc but I do need sometimes nice to a date with hb. Should I get the low or the high heels. BF has a very good price for the high heels and Shirise got the low heel in my size. Can't really buy locally (Perth, Australia) because it's really expensive here. I'm in big dilemma now.


----------



## pbdb

I am exactly the same as you.
I only wear flats but after getting my first pair and how sexy (IMO--LOL) I looked wearing them, I have been bitten really bad!!!
Get the high heels --FOR A CHANGE!!--for those special night outs with HB or DH.
I also was thinking the same-high or low--but I always wear low so that answers your question I hope!!!...nice dilemma.....


----------



## christymarie340

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^ Hahaha, *pbdb*, you are over here too?!
> 
> Just got these:
> YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a tiny bit small, but still are very comfy and I just adore them!


 
you look amazing L!!!


----------



## *MJ*

mrsallan said:


> Hi
> Need a real honest answer. I want a tribute. But right now I'm not sure which one to get, the low or the high heels. I'm not the type to wear heels and most of them time I'm in my flat, running errands, school runs and etc but I do need sometimes nice to a date with hb. Should I get the low or the high heels. BF has a very good price for the high heels and Shirise got the low heel in my size. Can't really buy locally (Perth, Australia) because it's really expensive here. I'm in big dilemma now.



Go for the high heel!! Every lady needs a sexy date night shoe!!

The Tributes really are comfortable and stable to walk in for such a high heel...good luck with your choice, and let us know what you decide!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you!* MJ, pbdb, Jenay, Baby Minamiz ans amacasa!*

*Nola I got size 36.5, my U.S. size is 6.5 *


----------



## NolaDarling

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you!* MJ, pbdb, Jenay, Baby Minamiz ans amacasa!*
> 
> *Nola I got size 36.5, my U.S. size is 6.5 *



Thanks. They fit you great. I figured you were a half size below me because of your signature. I am a US 7. I've been debating between a 37 and 37.5.


----------



## *MJ*

UPS is bringing boxes tomorrow!!


----------



## pbdb

Hi **MJ**, FEDEX is bringing in my Bordeaux today!!!!

gosh the excitement/anticipation must be killing the both of us!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I love the feeling of waiting for UPS/Fedex!  I can't wait to see your new shoes ladies



*MJ* said:


> UPS is bringing boxes tomorrow!!





pbdb said:


> Hi **MJ**, FEDEX is bringing in my Bordeaux today!!!!
> 
> gosh the excitement/anticipation must be killing the both of us!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Hi *Pbdb*!!! I'm dying over here!! I need my boxes!! 

freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-chores025.gif


----------



## *MJ*

babyontheway said:


> I love the feeling of waiting for UPS/Fedex!  I can't wait to see your new shoes ladies




I love the anticipation...but I'm terribly impatient at the same time!! :couch:


----------



## pbdb

just read the tracking updates...ooops...not FEDEX but DHL...it's with the delivery courier as we speak/post!!!


----------



## pbdb

*MJ* said:


> Hi *Pbdb*!!! I'm dying over here!! I need my boxes!!
> 
> freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-chores025.gif



hey **MJ**, do this with me....
BREATHE IN...BREATHE OUT...BREATHE IN..... 
(oh you get the idea...)


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> hey **MJ**, do this with me....
> BREATHE IN...BREATHE OUT...BREATHE IN.....
> (oh you get the idea...)



Ok *pbdb*!!! MUST BREATHE!!! LOL!!!


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> just read the tracking updates...ooops...not FEDEX but DHL...it's with the delivery courier as we speak/post!!!


----------



## pbdb

Hi **MJ**, what shoe color is that in your avatar?? Are those tribs the bordeaux?
From the seller description, it says Bordeaux but the description on the box says Prune.

It looks exactly like the color in your pic.

I have it with me now!!! Was expecting a more wine red but it is deep red brown....Is this like yours?
I am mixed about the color because was expecting red wine but I also like this color as it goes very well with browns and greys...what do you think??


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> Hi **MJ**, what shoe color is that in your avatar?? Are those tribs the bordeaux?
> From the seller description, it says Bordeaux but the description on the box says Prune.
> 
> It looks exactly like the color in your pic.
> 
> I have it with me now!!! Was expecting a more wine red but it is deep red brown....Is this like yours?
> I am mixed about the color because was expecting red wine but I also like this color as it goes very well with browns and greys...what do you think??



Hi *pbdp*!! Congrats on your newest pair!!!

Yes, those are the Bordeaux in my avi...they are a true deep wine red. I believe Prune is more of a deep brownish red as you described. I can't wait to see pics, they sound gorgeous!! I do think they will be more versatile than the Bordeaux, because the brown toned red goes with more than a straight-up wine red I think. So I would say they are a great choice!!


----------



## Suzie

I just got my delivery from bluefly. The red patent ones are way too orange for me so I am returning them. The purple patent are gorgeous, they are keepers.


----------



## *MJ*

*pbdb*, here's a bigger pic so you can see the color better...


----------



## pbdb

Hi **MJ** !!
thanks for the thumbs up!! Yes, my shoes are Prune color as you described ...deep reddish brown but more brown than red....very mature color for me so great..am 41 so great to wear as "pop" to my grey and brown outfits.
Will post pics later!! will maybe include my high tribs in navy marine patent, low tribs in patent nude and grey Hamptons... I am expecting one more but will get it Monday next week!!

Am soo excited for you for tomorrow!!!!

I was actually considering the patent sparkly purple ones but when I showed this gorgeous color to my husband, says it's too much "pop". So i chose something else that will arrive next week.

LOVE YOUR MODELLING PICS!!! as for me,  will just show pics of the shoes...modelling pics...maybe in the near future ..LOL!!


----------



## *MJ*

Suzie said:


> I just got my delivery from bluefly. The red patent ones are way too orange for me so I am returning them. The purple patent are gorgeous, they are keepers.



Oh *Suzie*!! I'm sorry you didn't care for the red ones, but congrats on the purple ones!!

I have the red patent ones coming tomorrow, so I hope I like them! Any chance you could post pics of both pairs? I'd love to see them!!


----------



## pbdb

Hi *Suzie*,  how orange is the red patent? Can you post pics??
sorry to hear you didn't like them.


----------



## *MJ*

Hi *pbdb!!*

Congrats on all of your new pairs!! I'd love to see photos of them all!!

I'm excited for tomorrow too!! I hope it's sunny so I can get some good pics!!

I really want the textured patent purple ones too! I'm trying to find a deal on them somewhere!! I hope I find them...I think they are so gorgeous!!


----------



## *MJ*

One more pic of the Bordeaux...


----------



## pbdb

thanks *MJ* for your fab modelling shots.....will take pics later...my youngest just came home from preschool...so off to be with him...
talk to you later!!


----------



## Suzie

*MJ* said:


> Oh *Suzie*!! I'm sorry you didn't care for the red ones, but congrats on the purple ones!!
> 
> I have the red patent ones coming tomorrow, so I hope I like them! Any chance you could post pics of both pairs? I'd love to see them!!


 
Sorry, I already sent the red ones back, I didn't think to take a picture. They were very orangey red and I am a true red loves so I knew they would not work with my wardrobe. It is night now here in Oz so when I get a chance I will take a photo of the purple ones. They are a gorgeous purple.


----------



## *MJ*

No problem Suzie, sorry again that they weren't the red you wanted!!

I can't wait to see your gorgeous Purple ones!!


----------



## pbdb

Pbdb YSL Family
Here it is...( with one more arriving next week Monday):

Indian Mastice / Grey Hamptons 
Patent Prune Tribute (store says it was Bordeaux but box says Prune)
Patent Marine Tribute
Patent Nude Low Tribute


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Whoa, beautiful! 
TDF! 
Those Nude low-heels are on my list! 

Everyone looks great in their heels, thanks for posting all these photos! I sure do appreciate it.


Just wanted to say a belated thank you to : Nani1972, pbdb, babyontheway, MJ, minamiz, amacasa, and christy for your sweet comments!


----------



## pbdb

^^Hi *Leslie*,

you should definitely get a pair!!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

pbdb said:


> Pbdb YSL Family
> Here it is...( with one more arriving next week Monday):
> 
> Indian Mastice / Grey Hamptons
> Patent Prune Tribute (store says it was Bordeaux but box says Prune)
> Patent Marine Tribute
> Patent Nude Low Tribute


congrats on your gorgeous tributes and hamptons. I need those marine patent in my life.


----------



## pbdb

Hi, *allbrandspls*, thanks and you should get the Patent Marine for yourself!! 
they are absolutely breath-taking!!


----------



## dstb

Love your fabulous YSL collection!  Are the Hamptoms as comfortable as the Tributes???


pbdb said:


> Pbdb YSL Family
> Here it is...( with one more arriving next week Monday):
> 
> Indian Mastice / Grey Hamptons
> Patent Prune Tribute (store says it was Bordeaux but box says Prune)
> Patent Marine Tribute
> Patent Nude Low Tribute


----------



## thebumblebee

Anyone know where I can get a low-heeled Tribute sandal with a t-strap?  Preferably in brown leather?


----------



## pbdb

dstb said:


> Love your fabulous YSL collection!  Are the Hamptoms as comfortable as the Tributes???



Hi *dstb*, thanks!!
These Hamptons are the low heel version and yes, they are comfy!!! Get one when you find them!!


----------



## smallfry

thebumblebee said:


> Anyone know where I can get a low-heeled Tribute sandal with a t-strap?  Preferably in brown leather?



I thought that only the higher heels have that t-strap???


----------



## thebumblebee

smallfry said:


> I thought that only the higher heels have that t-strap???


I just saw pictures of a low-heeled tribute with t-strap in this thread on page 153.  Bought at Saks.  But they don't have it any more.


----------



## babyontheway

I have been waiting for this!  I am in love with them all!  I seriously can't get enough of the marine and nude!  Thanks so much for sharing!


pbdb said:


> Pbdb YSL Family
> Here it is...( with one more arriving next week Monday):
> 
> Indian Mastice / Grey Hamptons
> Patent Prune Tribute (store says it was Bordeaux but box says Prune)
> Patent Marine Tribute
> Patent Nude Low Tribute


----------



## mrsallan

pbdb said:


> I am exactly the same as you.
> I only wear flats but after getting my first pair and how sexy (IMO--LOL) I looked wearing them, I have been bitten really bad!!!
> Get the high heels --FOR A CHANGE!!--for those special night outs with HB or DH.
> I also was thinking the same-high or low--but I always wear low so that answers your question I hope!!!...nice dilemma.....






*MJ* said:


> Go for the high heel!! Every lady needs a sexy date night shoe!!
> 
> The Tributes really are comfortable and stable to walk in for such a high heel...good luck with your choice, and let us know what you decide!!



Thanks for the feedback. I thought so, since I'm always in the flat, I might as well go for something different. To think of it, I was always in my heels at work before I make a big life changing decision when I move to Australia.


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> I have been waiting for this!  I am in love with them all!  I seriously can't get enough of the marine and nude!  Thanks so much for sharing!



Hi *babyontheway*,
thanks for looking, it was my pleasure!! I have 3 more coming...first arrives tomorrow and the next 2 maybe end of next week..hopefully!


----------



## Ilgin

pbdb said:


> Pbdb YSL Family
> Here it is...( with one more arriving next week Monday):
> 
> Indian Mastice / Grey Hamptons
> Patent Prune Tribute (store says it was Bordeaux but box says Prune)
> Patent Marine Tribute
> Patent Nude Low Tribute


 
that's one great haul!


----------



## *MJ*

Here are my latest Bluefly finds...as promised!! 

Marine Textured Patent Tributes


----------



## *MJ*

Flame Textured Patent Tributes


----------



## *MJ*

Nude Textured Patent Tributes


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^GAWJUS! Especially the "Flame" ones..


----------



## jenayb

*Mel*


----------



## *MJ*

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^GAWJUS! Especially the "Flame" ones..



Thanks *P.Y.T*!! I wasn't sure about them at first, since they are soooo bright, but they have really grown on me!! Talk about making a statement!!



jenaywins said:


> *Mel*



Thanks Doll!!


----------



## pbdb

yey *MJ*, you're rocking them!!!! Fab !!
am waiting on my other pairs.....will post when I get them.


----------



## pbdb

Ilgin said:


> that's one great haul!




thanks *Ilgin*!!!


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> yey *MJ*, you're rocking them!!!! Fab !!
> am waiting on my other pairs.....will post when I get them.



Thanks so much *pbdb*!!! 

I can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## Alick

MJ, YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## kat99

Love all the new textured patent versions


----------



## mrsallan




----------



## allbrandspls

congrats MJ on your gorgeous three. Marine looks abit purple.


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> MJ, YOU ROCK!!!



Thanks *Alick*!!! You're such a doll!!! 



kat99 said:


> Love all the new textured patent versions



I do too!! They are so pretty!! I need more!! 



mrsallan said:


>


----------



## *MJ*

allbrandspls said:


> congrats MJ on your gorgeous three. Marine looks abit purple.



Thanks *allbrandspls*!! 

I agree, the Marine looks like a deep blue/purple in the sunlight. It looks like a very dark midnight blue, almost black in natural light. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilgin

All gorgeous, **MJ** !!!


----------



## *MJ*

Ilgin said:


> All gorgeous, **MJ** !!!



Thank you *Ilgin*!!


----------



## Alick

Marine




Burgundy




Nude




Sisters





Marine


----------



## angelcove

MJ & Alick, love all your new additions!!!   I really want the marine ones, but I already have the navy blue patent.  

MJ, the flame tribs are !!!


----------



## pbdb

Nice loot *Alick*!!!!
enjoy!!!


----------



## dstb

Your shoes are DIVINE!! especially the flame pair!!  They look marvelous on you!


----------



## Alick

Thanks *angelcove* and *pbdb*!


----------



## *MJ*

Love them all on you *Alick*!!!  Shoe triplets!!!


----------



## *MJ*

For Alick and the other ladies who have the Marine, how are you liking them? 

I love them in the daylight or bright light, but otherwise they look almost black...very similar to my black patent Tribs. So should I return them? What do you guys think?


----------



## *MJ*

angelcove said:


> MJ & Alick, love all your new additions!!!   I really want the marine ones, but I already have the navy blue patent.
> 
> MJ, the flame tribs are !!!



Thanks so much *angelcove*!!! 
I'm really loving that Flame color as well!! So bright and bold!! I certainly didn't have ANYTHING close to that color in my shoe closet!!


----------



## *MJ*

dstb said:


> Your shoes are DIVINE!! especially the flame pair!! They look marvelous on you!



Thank you *dstb*!!   I think the Flames are fast becoming my fave Tribs in my collection!!


----------



## pbdb

For **MJ**:

I bought the Marine Patent Tribs to give a different look/twist to my black outfits..so that it' not all black. Before I bought the Marine, I was deliberating, should i buy the patent black instead of the Marine since they're both very dark colors, but I opted for the marine since it's different from my other black patent shoes (not YSL of course) and as said, it's a beautiful color against black.
I would not honestly buy both black and marine in the same tribute style as it is a lot of money and the effect is just the same.
As a matter of fact, I just bought a pair of black patent YSL sandals but the criss-cross, slip-on platform style from 2008 S/S collection for the casual black outfits.


----------



## Alick

*MJ* said:


> For Alick and the other ladies who have the Marine, how are you liking them?
> 
> I love them in the daylight or bright light, but otherwise they look almost black...very similar to my black patent Tribs. So should I return them? What do you guys think?



Thank you sweetie

I like the textured side of Marine which gives more stylish look whereas black patent on the other hand is a classic eyecandy. Though you're right, they look the same at low light.

Since I am addicted to tributes, I will keep both. BF's marine price is unbeatable which to me is a keeper.

... Up to you ...


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> For **MJ**:
> 
> I bought the Marine Patent Tribs to give a different look/twist to my black outfits..so that it' not all black. Before I bought the Marine, I was deliberating, should i buy the patent black instead of the Marine since they're both very dark colors, but I opted for the marine since it's different from my other black patent shoes (not YSL of course) and as said, it's a beautiful color against black.
> I would not honestly buy both black and marine in the same tribute style as it is a lot of money and the effect is just the same.
> As a matter of fact, I just bought a pair of black patent YSL sandals but the criss-cross, slip-on platform style from 2008 S/S collection for the casual black outfits.



Thanks for the reply *pbdb*!! Good points for sure!! I wish BF had the purple in my size, I'd get those instead perhaps.  I really love the Marine though...I just wish they were more blue I guess, if that makes sense. 

BTW, I know the shoes you're talking about, and I love them! I tried them on a while back, and they are so unbelievably comfortable!! Congrats on getting them!! I'm kicking myself now for passing on them...


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> Thank you sweetie
> 
> I like the textured side of Marine which gives more stylish look whereas black patent on the other hand is a classic eyecandy. Though you're right, they look the same at low light.
> 
> Since I am addicted to tributes, I will keep both. BF's marine price is unbeatable which to me is a keeper.
> 
> ... Up to you ...



I like the way you think *Alick*!! They were definitely an awesome deal!! I actually got my black patent tribs on BF last summer on sale as well...so how can I *NOT* keep both, right??


----------



## pbdb

ok, so since we're all "nuts" here being tribute addicts, yeah, keep both ...and why?? because if you return them you might regret it, FOR SURE!!!!!


----------



## Alick

pbdb said:


> ok, so since we're all "nuts" here being tribute addicts, yeah, keep both ...and why?? because if you return them you might regret it, FOR SURE!!!!!



YES YES YES ON THAT MJ  !!!  


 pbdb


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> ok, so since we're all "nuts" here being tribute addicts, yeah, keep both ...and why?? because if you return them you might regret it, FOR SURE!!!!!





Alick said:


> YES YES YES ON THAT MJ  !!!
> 
> 
> pbdb



Ok ladies...I admit it...I'm a Tribute addict!!  YES TO THE MARINE!!!


----------



## dopey

Fellow Tribute addicts, just wondering if you had to choose... 
75s in Vanille or 105s in the Crackled gold?

See my full query (and a short description of my life): http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/75-tributes-or-105-tributes-670120.html

Thanks a lot!!! 

I'm really in a self-imposed ban, but normally I'd buy both! hahaha!  Help me save! =)


----------



## ilovefashion87

i have the 105's in vanille, i really want the crakled gold. I dont like the vanille color on my skin tone. But id say go for the gold. If you like them and feel comfortable in them get them. I love them and want the cuio color but cant find any. im dying my vanille ones.


----------



## *MJ*

I'd love to have the crackled gold as well!! I say get 'em!!


----------



## Alick

ANOTHER VOTE FOR CRACKLED GOLD 105


----------



## pbdb

another vote from me---go, go, crackled gold!!!!!


----------



## dopey

Thank you for the input! Enablers!!! Hahaha  I'm 80% sure on buying the cracked gold. Will decide by tomorrow. I promise to post pics of what I decided on. =)


----------



## soleilbrun

MJ and Alick: I've died and gone to tribute heaven!


----------



## soleilbrun

_Danielle_ said:


> I just poste all In the Sandals Thread If that Is Ok


 Congrat on the new additions! The photos are great.


----------



## allbrandspls

Alick said:


> Marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine


Congrats on your trio Alick!!!! LOve them all. AWw i love the marine.


*MJ* said:


> For Alick and the other ladies who have the Marine, how are you liking them?
> 
> I love them in the daylight or bright light, but otherwise they look almost black...very similar to my black patent Tribs. So should I return them? What do you guys think?


Hi MJ, Is the marine the same colour as the lower heel navy they have on the ysl website? I rather lower heels and in love with the marine.


----------



## *MJ*

allbrandspls said:


> Congrats on your trio Alick!!!! LOve them all. AWw i love the marine.
> 
> Hi MJ, Is the marine the same colour as the lower heel navy they have on the ysl website? I rather lower heels and in love with the marine.



Hi *allbrandspls*!! The Navy on the YSL site is not the same as the Marine. The Marine is the textured patent, and the Navy is the smooth patent. Also, the Marine is more of a darker midnight blue, as opposed to a true Navy...Hope that helps!!


----------



## Alick

soleilbrun said:


> MJ and Alick: I've died and gone to tribute heaven!


You're a sweetheart


----------



## Alick

thank you *allbrandspls*!


----------



## *MJ*

soleilbrun said:


> MJ and Alick: I've died and gone to tribute heaven!



*solielbrun *


----------



## Alick

*MJ *YOUR AV IS KILLING ME, LOVELINESS !!!


----------



## allbrandspls

*MJ* said:


> Hi *allbrandspls*!! The Navy on the YSL site is not the same as the Marine. The Marine is the textured patent, and the Navy is the smooth patent. Also, the Marine is more of a darker midnight blue, as opposed to a true Navy...Hope that helps!!



thanks MJ, i think i'm in love......does the marine come in the lower heel?


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> *MJ *YOUR AV IS KILLING ME, LOVELINESS !!!



Thanks *Alick*!!! Right back at you Doll!! Yours are STUNNING!!!! LOVE!!


----------



## am2022

loving all the tributes... esp the candy colored ones..

heres my boring olive / beige and the height is 75 cm...
not as fab as the 105s...


----------



## Alick

amacasa said:


> loving all the tributes... esp the candy colored ones..
> 
> heres my boring olive / beige and the height is 75 cm...
> not as fab as the 105s...









Hotchick!


----------



## pbdb

hey *amacasa*,

nothing boring about it!! you rock!!


----------



## *MJ*

amacasa said:


> loving all the tributes... esp the candy colored ones..
> 
> heres my boring olive / beige and the height is 75 cm...
> not as fab as the 105s...



Love the whole outfit!! YSL + Bal = HOTT!!!


----------



## am2022

Alick, thanks for the kind words!!!  love all your tributes!!!
Pbdb.. good to see you here dear!
MJ.. thanks dear!!!


----------



## pbdb

just got my Royal Blue suede Palais pumps in lower heels...knew had to size down a half size but still stuck to my true size so now it's about a 1cm long at the back ..am trying out a few things to make it a bit more fit. The only available size left was 35....a full size small so couldn't risk it as I ordered it from Italy and expensive shipping.

what do you girls suggest? TIA


----------



## sammix3

Pbdb - the palais in lower heel are super comfortable. I have them in the sugar pink but they stain so easily. Any advice on keeping them clean? I spray them every time before I wear them. Oh and they have this gorgeous real/turquoise color for preorder on ysl.com. since they're so much smaller try taking them to a cobbler? Or using heel grips plus full insoles?


----------



## *MJ*

*pbdb*...Congrats on the Royal Blue Palais!!  Love them!!

I think Heel grips and a full insole as the previous poster mentioned would do the trick!


----------



## mayen120

does anybody know how the mary jane tributes fit? i wear a 35.5 for sandals, a 36 works too...


thanks!!!


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Pbdb - the palais in lower heel are super comfortable. I have them in the sugar pink but they stain so easily. Any advice on keeping them clean? I spray them every time before I wear them. Oh and they have this gorgeous real/turquoise color for preorder on ysl.com. since they're so much smaller try taking them to a cobbler? Or using heel grips plus full insoles?



thanks *sammix*!!!
cute sugar pink ones!!...but I think am a little bit old (in denial) for that but those are adorable!!! yup, i saw those turquoise ones and also cute but again, the age factor.....or just the "me" factor...the "electric" blue ones are already a big step (lit and fig) for me but I adore them!!!! what a great burst of color against black or dark grey!!
I believe there is this suede material spray-on guard/protector that's available in the market....COLLONIL!!! It has different cleaners for different kinds of leather including suede. (I even bought the lotion for my Bal bags)

thanks for the advice about the insoles...will look into it.



*MJ* said:


> *pbdb*...Congrats on the Royal Blue Palais!!  Love them!!
> 
> I think Heel grips and a full insole as the previous poster mentioned would do the trick!



thanks *MJ*!!
Yup, I am sooo excited when I saw them in this beautiful blue  and put them on. The heel height is a good alternative to the 105 tributes for a change.
.....just a little bummed that the palais fit is really soo confusing.....others say its TTS then others say go a half size down and others even say go a half size up depending on the style --whether for  tribtoos, palais or the peeptoe ones !!!
YSL make up your mind with your shoe sizing!!!




amacasa said:


> Alick, thanks for the kind words!!!  love all your tributes!!!
> Pbdb.. good to see you here dear!
> MJ.. thanks dear!!!



Hi *amacasa*, it really is a small world!!!


----------



## sammix3

Pbdb - did you see any other colors in that style? I know the dark blue suede is on BG.com, the black and beige regular leather is on saks.com, and I saw the beige suede somewhere else. I definitely agree with you on the sizing, I got a 35 in palais but Im usually a 35.5-36.


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Pbdb - did you see any other colors in that style? I know the dark blue suede is on BG.com, the black and beige regular leather is on saks.com, and I saw the beige suede somewhere else. I definitely agree with you on the sizing, I got a 35 in palais but Im usually a 35.5-36.




shoot!!...(is this a bad word) so are you saying I should've gotten the 35's?????
Bummer!!!! I am exactly your shoe size 35.5 -36, 36's in Tribute sandals.
Should've asked you first!!!!

there is also the dark brown suede peep toe, dark navy suede with peep toe on net-a-porter and regular leather in  green.....but no more 35.


----------



## pbdb

what I have done so far to tighten the grip on my 36's Palais (when i should've gotten a size 35) is to insert foam underneath gel inserts. So far so good  but still want to get leather inserts ones if I can find them.


----------



## pbdb

Hi *MJ*,
haven't posted any of my newly-acquired YSL shoes since I'm still waiting for the last one. The seller really has so many issues that I really don't when I can possibly receive them.
It has been one big headache but  am still here patiently waiting despite my extreme exasperation.......all for the love (or better term "addiction" to) of YSL.


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> Hi *MJ*,
> haven't posted any of my newly-acquired YSL shoes since I'm still waiting for the last one. The seller really has so many issues that I really don't when I can possibly receive them.
> It has been one big headache but  am still here patiently waiting despite my extreme exasperation.......all for the love (or better term "addiction" to) of YSL.



Hi *pbdb*!! I know love!! It's so hard to be patient when waiting for your lovely shoes to arrive!! But of course they will be worth the wait!! Ah...the YSL addiction!!


----------



## _Danielle_

_Danielle_ said:


>



just to complete my collection  merci


----------



## _Danielle_

*letucche  Ilgin  soleilbrun* !

Beautiful YSL's everyone !

*pilatesworks  NANI1972  *MJ*  pbdb  Alick  amacasa* they fit perfect on all of you  so many nice colors and pictures of your babies !!!  I guess my Marine Blue Tribute sandal would be not the only one for me  I love how they fit !!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Danielle*, you just added another pair to my wishlist!!


----------



## sammix3

Danielle - love your patent red tribtoos! Unfortunately the tribtoos are just not cut right for my feet, but they are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *Dani*!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

_Danielle_ said:


> just to complete my collection  merci


 
woweee...is this a new color?  may i ask where you purchased it and what the color is called?


----------



## pbdb

wow, red tribtoo ones!!...how I wish I could pull those off but I'm too conservative when it comes to my shoe colors--my only jump was my recent Royal Blue Palais ones.
congrats *Danielle* and enjoy!!!


----------



## pbdb

*MJ* said:


> Hi *pbdb*!! I know love!! It's so hard to be patient when waiting for your lovely shoes to arrive!! But of course they will be worth the wait!! Ah...the YSL addiction!!



Finally the seller shipped them and FEDEX says, estimated arrival on Monday so yey!!
Will post after I get that one.
By the way, looking hot in your avatar *MJ*!!! ...whoa, another pair of red shoes!! they're really feminine/sexy with the rock chic edge, congrats!!


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> Finally the seller shipped them and FEDEX says, estimated arrival on Monday so yey!!
> Will post after I get that one.
> By the way, looking hot in your avatar *MJ*!!! ...whoa, another pair of red shoes!! they're really feminine/sexy with the rock chic edge, congrats!!



Ooh Monday!!! WOOT!! Can't wait to see!! 

And thanks for the kind compliment too *pbdb*!! They are the Christian Louboutin Lady Clou... I love the silver spikes on the red!!


----------



## pbdb

*MJ* said:


> Ooh Monday!!! WOOT!! Can't wait to see!!
> 
> And thanks for the kind compliment too *pbdb*!! They are the Christian Louboutin Lady Clou... I love the silver spikes on the red!!



yes, *MJ*, I am well aware that they are CL's...and  the intimidating heel height makes me dizzy  but am quite happy jealous just looking at your pic. 
Enjoy girl!!!


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> yes, *MJ*, I am well aware that they are CL's...and  the intimidating heel height makes me dizzy  but am quite happy jealous just looking at your pic.
> Enjoy girl!!!



I think you would totally rock them girl!!  They're not *that* much higher than the YSL Tribs...


----------



## itee

i was confused if i should take the nude or navy textured 105, but finally decided on the navy textured because the color can turn to look black at times. i got mine in NM website and as i read through this forum i was surprised that there was a sale in BF. out of curiosity, do you know if the marine in BF is the same with the navy i just got in NM?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733cat7040732


----------



## Alick

itee said:


> i was confused if i should take the nude or navy textured 105, but finally decided on the navy textured because the color can turn to look black at times. i got mine in NM website and as i read through this forum i was surprised that there was a sale in BF. out of curiosity, do you know if the marine in BF is the same with the navy i just got in NM?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733cat7040732


*Yes itee, BF and NM's Blue are of the same color. Great buy!*


----------



## Alick

WHOAA DANIELLE! WINNER !!!


----------



## b_c1

Hi Ladies! I sadly had to return a pair of the nude patent textured 105 tributes back to Blue Fly.  (couldnt rock the higher heel). Thought I would give a heads up if anyone is looking for a 7.5


----------



## itee

Alick said:


> *Yes itee, BF and NM's Blue are of the same color. Great buy!*


Thanks! But now I feel like I paid too much since a lot of TPFers got really good deals in BF. What do you girls think: $795 with $200 NM gift card? Go for it or wait till next deal?


----------



## couturequeen

itee said:


> Thanks! But now I feel like I paid too much since a lot of TPFers got really good deals in BF. What do you girls think: $795 with $200 NM gift card? Go for it or wait till next deal?



I think you would be OK to wait. They will go on sale.


----------



## Alick

itee said:


> Thanks! But now I feel like I paid too much since a lot of TPFers got really good deals in BF. What do you girls think: $795 with $200 NM gift card? Go for it or wait till next deal?



NM's sale happens on June, if you can wait well and good!


Per *couturequeen* it will go on sale, therefore, Keep your eyes open


----------



## Alick

b_c1 said:


> Hi Ladies! I sadly had to return a pair of the nude patent textured 105 tributes back to Blue Fly.  (couldnt rock the higher heel). Thought I would give a heads up if anyone is looking for a 7.5


Sorry to hear that dear... would have been better if it did

Goodluck to your fellow sizee

*GRAB IT 7.5 !!!*


----------



## itee

Alick said:


> NM's sale happens on June, if you can wait well and good!
> 
> 
> Per *couturequeen* it will go on sale, therefore, Keep your eyes open



yah i think i should wait then. how much is the sale usually? also, can anyone share how much it was in BF sale? thanks a bunch! i'm a newbie in ysl tribute


----------



## *MJ*

itee said:


> yah i think i should wait then. how much is the sale usually? also, can anyone share how much it was in BF sale? thanks a bunch! i'm a newbie in ysl tribute




Hi *itee*!! NM sales will go 30% off on first cut in June. Keep in mind that some, not all of the YSL Tribs will go on sale then. 

The Tribs on BF were on sale for $636...and some of us were able to use 10% coupons on them, bringing them down to $580.


----------



## **shoelover**

so many beautiful ysl's  ..the purple patent sandals do these come in the triboo's? TY


----------



## b00mbaka

Tick, tock, tick, tock, tick... waiting for the weather to warm up so that I can FINALLY wear mine outside...


----------



## babyontheway

^^me too!


----------



## flower71

^^^me three!!


----------



## tricia

Such a gorgeous shoe...can't wait to get one myself!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I finally took some pictures of mine!

I love them, I can't wait for warm weather so that I can finally wear them!!


----------



## *MJ*

So gorgeous *girlfrommoscow*!!! Are those the Marine?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Thank you, actually they are iris I think, here is a different picture! They are a very nice purple color)


----------



## *MJ*

I  those!! The purple is soooo pretty!! May I ask where you found them?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

*MJ* said:


> I  those!! The purple is soooo pretty!! May I ask where you found them?



Thank you!! I got them from Net a Porter! As soon as I saw them there I grabbed them! But I saw them another day at Yorkdale, Holt Renfrew iin Toronto! They were out of my size so I was happy I bought them from NAP!


----------



## Alick

Nice one girlfrommoscow! *ALLURING!!!*


----------



## allbrandspls

girlfrommoscow said:


> Thank you, actually they are iris I think, here is a different picture! They are a very nice purple color)


Congrats, they look beautiful. Do they come in the shorter heel? I need to match my bag.


----------



## pbdb

hi *girlfrommoscow*, beautiful iris tribs!! if my DH gave me the go signal to get the textured patent purple ones, could've owned one by now but said, the dark blue he likes but what do guys know???!!!! but I still followed his request since I'm wearing these shoes for him as well......
congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## pbdb

here are my latest YSL purchases and probably my last ones for the year.....??
(just feeling as blue as my Palais since I mistakenly ordered one size big even if I ordered my true size 36--honestly, if YSL could just be consistent with their shoe sizes in all styles!!! sigh....but already ordered from Foot Petals so hoping.... )

YSL Black Patent 80 Sayuri Slides 




YSL Bluette Palais 80 Pumps




YSL Studded Black Tribute 105 Sandals


----------



## babyontheway

You are making it very hard not to buy YSL shoes!  I absolutely have to have the sayuri slides- can you please help enable me and let me know where you got them???  Are they current season?
I love the studded tribs and the palais too- I hope the foot petals make them wearable for you


pbdb said:


> here are my latest YSL purchases and probably my last ones for the year.....??
> (just feeling as blue as my Palais since I mistakenly ordered one size big even if I ordered my true size 36--honestly, if YSL could just be consistent with their shoe sizes in all styles!!! sigh....but already ordered from Foot Petals so hoping.... )
> 
> YSL Black Patent 80 Sayuri Slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Bluette Palais 80 Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Studded Black Tribute 105 Sandals


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> You are making it very hard not to buy YSL shoes!  I absolutely have to have the sayuri slides- can you please help enable me and let me know where you got them???  Are they current season?
> I love the studded tribs and the palais too- I hope the foot petals make them wearable for you



thanks for hoping with me in the success of the Foot Petals!!
How I wish I can enable you more by letting you know where to get the Sayuri 85 but it's not current season so the pair in 36 that I got was the last pair and in my size---destined to be mine??.....I believe this was SS 2008 and I was able to purchase them brand new. I bought them because the design, although from 2008  is timeless and the comfort value is on the same level  as the tribs or palais. (Just To be sure, had to do online research of high-end platform slides all over the internet because I loved the design and just wanted to make sure that the design was a classic/staple and we all know already that with YSL quality, you can't go wrong).


----------



## babyontheway

^^Thanks so much for the reply- they were totally destined to be yours!  Many congrats!  Maybe they will show up at the outlet one dayush:
They are classic- if you get a chance, will you post modeling pics????


----------



## pbdb

^^will definitely try as soon as I am much better....it's crazy over here...it's one day 24 degrees sunny then back to 15-16 degrees here so it's been one heck of a roller coaster FEVER ride with my kids and now me.


----------



## sammix3

Pbdb - I didn't know your palais were closed toe! Mine are peep toe, do you know if any other colors of the palais were closed toe? I'm sorry, where did you order yours again?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

don't know if this is the right place to post this but I think the color of these Tribtoos is GORGEOUS!







Image from Zuma Press


----------



## Alick

pbdb, pbdb, pbdb !!!

Your collection is making me wanna wanna wanna  !!!

*SAYURI* specially made me


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> here are my latest YSL purchases and probably my last ones for the year.....??
> (just feeling as blue as my Palais since I mistakenly ordered one size big even if I ordered my true size 36--honestly, if YSL could just be consistent with their shoe sizes in all styles!!! sigh....but already ordered from Foot Petals so hoping.... )
> 
> YSL Black Patent 80 Sayuri Slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Bluette Palais 80 Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Studded Black Tribute 105 Sandals



What a fabulous haul *pbdb*!!! 

The Sayuri Slides are TO DIE FOR!!!! STUNNING!!! And I  the Studded Tribs!! The Palais pumps are lovely too!! The blue is sublime!!! I'm sure the foot petals will help them fit you better. Modeling shots please??? 

Huge Congrats my friend!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

allbrandspls said:


> Congrats, they look beautiful. Do they come in the shorter heel? I need to match my bag.



I have no clue, I only saw these in this high heel, but since most colors come in both heel sizes I would assume it exists as well!


----------



## pbdb

Alick said:


> pbdb, pbdb, pbdb !!!
> 
> Your collection is making me wanna wanna wanna  !!!
> 
> *SAYURI* specially made me




thanks *Alick*!! the Sayuri already looked good in the pics since I bought  them online but even more beautiful when worn.


----------



## pbdb

*MJ* said:


> What a fabulous haul *pbdb*!!!
> 
> The Sayuri Slides are TO DIE FOR!!!! STUNNING!!! And I  the Studded Tribs!! The Palais pumps are lovely too!! The blue is sublime!!! I'm sure the foot petals will help them fit you better. Modeling shots please???
> 
> Huge Congrats my friend!!!



thanks my dear *MJ*!!!
was very lucky to find all of them in my size and now, patiently waiting for my foot petals to arrive that is now making me even more anxious than waiting for shoes!!!
will do modeling shots as soon as I feel better and after I get myself some nice nail color --pedi salon here I come !!


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:


> thanks my dear *MJ*!!!
> was very lucky to find all of them in my size and now, patiently waiting for my foot petals to arrive that is now making me even more anxious than waiting for shoes!!!
> will do modeling shots as soon as I feel better and after I get myself some nice nail color --pedi salon here I come !!



You're very welcome Doll!! 

And I'm sorry you're not feeling well, I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## pbdb

^^^ you are the sweetest !!!!


----------



## Alick

pbdb said:


> thanks *Alick*!! the Sayuri already looked good in the pics since I bought  them online but even more beautiful when worn.



You're welcome *pbdb!
*
Lucky you for Sayuri's purchase

Luckier in getting well soon !


----------



## pbdb

^^^
have a glorious day and thank you for your well-wishes *Alick *!!!


----------



## Assets

OMG! Such gorgeous heels ladies.. I'm in awe..


----------



## pbdb

allbrandspls said:


> Congrats, they look beautiful. Do they come in the shorter heel? I need to match my bag.



Hi *allbrandspls*, Farfetch.com is now selling these in a lower heel if you're still interested!!


----------



## allbrandspls

pbdb said:


> Hi *allbrandspls*, Farfetch.com is now selling these in a lower heel if you're still interested!!



thanks so much pbdb


----------



## Chloe_chick999

farfetch.com is an amazing site! Anyone order from there before? The blue snakeskin Tribs are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## *MJ*

They are a good and reputable site!! Be aware you will receive an invoice for customs charges after your purchase if you are in the US. It's not too much though, mine was about $45 on a $700 purchase.


----------



## wonky

So I got my first pair of Tributes from Bluefly when they had them a little bit ago to wear to my cousin's wedding. Unfortunately....my aunt wouldn't stop calling them hooker heels all day long. WTF? YSL &#8800;hooker! Why do people even say things like that? Grr! 

/rant


----------



## pbdb

I bought my Textured Patent Marine Tributes from farfetch.com.
perfect transaction!!!


----------



## *MJ*

wonky said:


> So I got my first pair of Tributes from Bluefly when they had them a little bit ago to wear to my cousin's wedding. Unfortunately....my aunt wouldn't stop calling them hooker heels all day long. WTF? YSL &#8800;hooker! Why do people even say things like that? Grr!
> 
> /rant



How incredibly rude!! Sorry you to had to listen to that!!  YSL's are most definitely NOT hooker heels...whatever that implies.


----------



## wonky

Yeah, I don't even know what that means! But every time she said it I had the biggest eye roll in my mind because I think they're gorgeous and she was just being ridiculousss.


----------



## couturequeen

She was probably wishing that she had a pair!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^ ^ Lol!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

People say that to me sometimes when I wear mine, I just laugh


----------



## thithi

that's just unbelievably rude.  most likely there's an age difference but still, if she can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all.


----------



## Brigitte031

Mine definitely get compliments from men... I think women should learn to compliment other women too, instead of spreading hate. Sorry that happened, *wonky*. YSL heels are gorgeous and ~classy~!


----------



## socalchic

I just ordered my first pair of YSL Tributes from Farfetch! I can't wait for them to get here...Got the suede beige with gold trim.

I think this is also my first time posting, but i'm a longtime reader. You know you have a a little shoe addiction when you're up at 1 am, wearing your latest addition to the shoe collection (nude Valentino d'Orsay pumps) and surfing the web buying more shoes.


----------



## gre8dane

*MJ* said:


> They are a good and reputable site!! Be aware you will receive an invoice for customs charges after your purchase if you are in the US. It's not too much though, mine was about $45 on a $700 purchase.


 
Thanks for posting the site.    The final price is slightly less than the base US price.  Savings are a tank of gas after US taxes are applied to US price.



Brigitte031 said:


> Mine definitely get compliments from men... *I think women should learn to compliment other women too, instead of spreading hate.* Sorry that happened, *wonky*. YSL heels are gorgeous and ~classy~!


 
Sigh!  Well said, I'm trying to teach The Daughter this as well so she won't be one of 'those' women.  "Congratulate, Don't Hate."  All of us women can be fabulous at the same time!!


----------



## juneping

quick question -
i am saving for a pair of 75mm leopard sandals...i am size 7...do you think it's possible they will still be available in may or during on sale??
thanks!!


----------



## GlamazingGrace

wonky said:


> Yeah, I don't even know what that means! But every time she said it I had the biggest eye roll in my mind because I think they're gorgeous and she was just being ridiculousss.



I think it's a heel/platform height thing...my friends called the CL new simples I wore on my bday hooker heels, and they aren't even near the highest heels I have!


----------



## amgmom

Wow! LOVE all your gorgeous tributes! After seeing all your beautiful tributes, I went to the the YSL boutique today and I fell truly in love. I want to get one or maybe two of the low heel tribute sandals. Please help me decide...Black patent or black leather? and Camel patent or Dark Cuoiu? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbdb

either get black patent and camel patent OR black leather and dark cuoio?
depends on how you're going to use them...since lower heels, then get the texture that best fits your wardrobe or clothing style...if you're more casual then go for the non-patent but for dressier occasions, get one patent pair.


----------



## amgmom

pbdb said:


> either get black patent and camel patent OR black leather and dark cuoio?
> depends on how you're going to use them...since lower heels, then get the texture that best fits your wardrobe or clothing style...if you're more casual then go for the non-patent but for dressier occasions, get one patent pair.


Thanks, *pbdb *! I'm drooling over your TDF handbag and shoe collection! I'm a stay at home mom so I'm always in casual attire mostly jeans but I also love to dress up when going out with DH or my friends. I'm leaning towards black patent ( I can dress it up or down) and camel patent ( goes well with my new dark beige GST) but keeps changing my mind since dark cuoio also looks good with jeans.


----------



## pbdb

^^ thanks for looking at my thread!!! 
yes, I definitely know what you mean..the dark cuoio really looks good with the jeans that's why I couldn't give an exact answer but tell you what: to satisfy both worlds..... get the black patent or camel patent for dressier occasions and the dark cuoio for the jeans. 
The shoes and bags don't have to match just as long as both bag and shoe color are in the neutral color (beiges, browns, blacks, greys, dark blues) family.


----------



## Alick

amgmom said:


> Thanks, *pbdb *! I'm drooling over your TDF handbag and shoe collection! I'm a stay at home mom so I'm always in casual attire mostly jeans but I also love to dress up when going out with DH or my friends. I'm leaning towards black patent ( I can dress it up or down) and camel patent ( goes well with my new dark beige GST) but keeps changing my mind since dark cuoio also looks good with jeans.




Hi AMGMOM! Just a little input...

I would go for black patent since it goes well with either jeans or dresses. Safest color for first YSL tribute sandal purchase which you will definitely won't regret.

It may be the most traditional color but IT NEVER GOES WRONG WITH ANY GET UP IN ALL OCCASIONS


----------



## *MJ*

^^I totally agree!! Black patent is a timeless, elegant must have!! I also vote for the Camel patent, because it's so darn gorgeous!! Good luck choosing *angmom*!!


----------



## couturequeen

One additional vote for black patent!


----------



## amgmom

Thanks so much for all your valued inputs, *pbdb*, *Alick*, **MJ**, *couturequeen* !!! I just adore all your shoe collections !!! Yes, this will be my very first tribute sandal so I figure I'll start with the low heel and work my way up to the high heel LOL!  I'll mainly wear these tributes with jeans since I think it's just so sexy and will dress up my jeans a bit. I ordered the camel patent from NM yesterday, totally agree with you **MJ** it's gorgeous. Just have to look for the black patent next (sold out at NM).


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats on the Camel Patent *amgmom*!!! You will love them!!! Can't wait to see them!!!  I know you'll find the black patent too!!


----------



## pbdb

yey, beautiful choice!!!!
love the camel patent sooo much!! we're low heel trib twins!!!!


----------



## JEKOBON

_Danielle_ said:


> Ok Ladies I finally took some pictures today, sadly my new Objectiv did not arrive on time  because the picture would be much better with the new one  hope you like It anyway


 

hello ladies, does anyone know what is the color (name) for this? where can i get it too? im new to ysl so i dont know where exactly can i get a pair of the exact same color .. TIA!!


----------



## Alick

JEKOBON said:


> hello ladies, does anyone know what is the color (name) for this? where can i get it too? im new to ysl so i dont know where exactly can i get a pair of the exact same color .. TIA!!



Hi Jekobon!

Look it up at this link and you'll find the description. Picture don't show the real shade of blue but they are just the same.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...yves%2Btribute%2Bsandals%26_requestid%3D38393

Happy hunting!


----------



## ayuezr

Hi Girls!!!  I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession.  Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all 

I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!

My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far  (Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame) 






This Violet just arrived yesterday!!!






My other YSL - Tribtoo 80 Pump (Marine, Platino and Black)






Also a favorite is this python Giselle 80 Pump






Wedges






And last but not least, my first YSL is this Tribute Too 75 Slingback


----------



## sammix3

I'm not a baby blue fan but those are so cute! And the purple tributes and those wedges! Where did you get the lower heel purple tributes and wedges?


----------



## *MJ*

ayuezr said:


> Hi Girls!!!  I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession.  Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all
> 
> I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!
> 
> My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far  (Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Violet just arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other YSL - Tribtoo 80 Pump (Marine, Platino and Black)
> 
> 
> 
> Also a favorite is this python Giselle 80 Pump
> 
> 
> 
> Wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my first YSL is this Tribute Too 75 Slingback



STUNNING COLLECTION *ayuezr*!!! Love them all!!! The purple and baby blue trib sandals are my faves!!


----------



## pbdb

wow, wow, wow!!!
what a gorgeous haul!!!
enjoy them!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I think I just stopped breathing for a minute!  Your YSL family is amazing!  I love each and every pair!  They are so comfortable, huh?
I would have all of them too....only if my wallet would allow it  Thanks so much for sharing!


ayuezr said:


> Hi Girls!!!  I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession.  Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all
> 
> I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!
> 
> My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far(Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Violet just arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other YSL - Tribtoo 80 Pump (Marine, Platino and Black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a favorite is this python Giselle 80 Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my first YSL is this Tribute Too 75 Slingback


----------



## smallfry

ayuezr said:


> Hi Girls!!!  I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession.  Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all
> 
> I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!
> 
> My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far  (Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame)



Absolutely unbelievable collection - love them all!  Enjoy them in the best of health!  My favorites might be those baby blues


----------



## Julide

*Ayuer*I have never seen the baby blue!! So fabulous!! A wonderful collection!!


----------



## Alick

ayuezr said:


> Hi Girls!!!  I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession.  Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all
> 
> I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!
> 
> My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far  (Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame)
> 
> This Violet just arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> My other YSL - Tribtoo 80 Pump (Marine, Platino and Black)
> 
> Also a favorite is this python Giselle 80 Pump
> 
> Wedges
> 
> And last but not least, my first YSL is this Tribute Too 75 Slingback




I DIED IN YOUR YVES SHOE COLLECTIONS:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## kat99

ayuezr said:


> Hi Girls!!!  I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession.  Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all
> 
> I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!
> 
> My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far  (Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Violet just arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other YSL - Tribtoo 80 Pump (Marine, Platino and Black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a favorite is this python Giselle 80 Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my first YSL is this Tribute Too 75 Slingback




Gorgeous!!! I love the 75 size...


----------



## kat99

Ladies does anybody know where they have the vanilla low heeled tributes in stock? I only see them at Nordstrom but they are backordered...thank you!


----------



## Nieta

Oh, me too I'm searching for the low heeled tributes in Vanilla, but I'm in Paris. Has anyone seen it in Europe, pls?


----------



## JEKOBON

Alick said:


> Hi Jekobon!
> 
> Look it up at this link and you'll find the description. Picture don't show the real shade of blue but they are just the same.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...yves%2Btribute%2Bsandals%26_requestid%3D38393
> 
> Happy hunting!




Oooh thanks so much!


----------



## Lily Rose

Hi there ladies!

Have been reading here a lot and I've got a few questions: can anybody tell me how the *Palais* pumps fit? TTS?
And if anyone sees the *baby blue* or *gold* ones (not crackled) please tell me.

Especially the gold ones have been looking for ages 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## allbrandspls

ayuezr said:


> Hi Girls!!! I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession. Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all
> 
> I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!
> 
> My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far  (Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Violet just arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other YSL - Tribtoo 80 Pump (Marine, Platino and Black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a favorite is this python Giselle 80 Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my first YSL is this Tribute Too 75 Slingback


 WOW , awesome collection! Love the purple and dark blue pair of tributes. Could i please have the colour code of them?


----------



## ayuezr

sammix3 said:


> I'm not a baby blue fan but those are so cute! And the purple tributes and those wedges! Where did you get the lower heel purple tributes and wedges?


 
Thanks sammix3  The baby blue also has a matching large Muse...

Purple Tributes from farfetch.com.  I was hesitant at first because of the bad reviews but took my chances and it was worth it 

The purple wedges is from the local YSL store.


----------



## ayuezr

*MJ* said:


> STUNNING COLLECTION *ayuezr*!!! Love them all!!! The purple and baby blue trib sandals are my faves!!


 
Thanks MJ!!! I love them all too


----------



## ayuezr

pbdb said:


> wow, wow, wow!!!
> what a gorgeous haul!!!
> enjoy them!!!!


 
Thanks pbdb!!!  Your collection is also TDF


----------



## ayuezr

babyontheway said:


> I think I just stopped breathing for a minute! Your YSL family is amazing! I love each and every pair! They are so comfortable, huh?
> I would have all of them too....only if my wallet would allow it Thanks so much for sharing!


 
Thanks babyontheway  I have tried many but the YSL heels are most comfortable and I have no complaints walking in them for hours 
I always promise myself that the last purchase would be my last for a long while but always sucummb to the want of a must-have color for my collection


----------



## ayuezr

smallfry said:


> Absolutely unbelievable collection - love them all! Enjoy them in the best of health! My favorites might be those baby blues


 
Thanks smallfry.  It is my fav too  but it has yet to come out to play!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Julide said:


> *Ayuer*I have never seen the baby blue!! So fabulous!! A wonderful collection!!


 
Thanks Julide!!!  It has a matching large Muse but I guess I have to draw the line somewhere


----------



## ayuezr

Alick said:


> I DIED IN YOUR YVES SHOE COLLECTIONS:worthy::worthy::worthy:


 


kat99 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the 75 size...


 
Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## ayuezr

allbrandspls said:


> WOW , awesome collection! Love the purple and dark blue pair of tributes. Could i please have the colour code of them?


 
Thanks allbrandspls   I'll get them codes for you once am back home...


----------



## sammix3

local ysl boutique? Are you in the US?



ayuezr said:


> Thanks sammix3  The baby blue also has a matching large Muse...
> 
> Purple Tributes from farfetch.com.  I was hesitant at first because of the bad reviews but took my chances and it was worth it
> 
> The purple wedges is from the local YSL store.


----------



## sammix3

The most delicious purple suede palais is on farfetched.com! The smallest they have is a 36.. ugh too big!


----------



## coutureddd

my new Tribs!


----------



## *MJ*

^^Gorgeous!! I love Camel patent!! Congrats!!


----------



## pbdb

congrats on your new tribs!!!! enjoy!!!


----------



## Alick

What a versatile score *coutureddd*, congrats!


----------



## angelcove

Couture, those look FAB on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  congrats


----------



## coutureddd

thank you **MJ**, *pbdb*, *Alick*, and *angelcove*!! i can't wait to wear them tonight


----------



## babyontheway

I love this color! It looks amazing on you!  Congrats


coutureddd said:


> my new Tribs!


----------



## allbrandspls

coutureddd said:


> my new Tribs!


congrats on a great colour! Looks fab on you.


----------



## ochie

can somebody please help me, I am just wondering if black patent Stingray tribute sandals comes in a lower heel?


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Coutureddd, those are fabulous!  And I must add that your pedicure is perfection.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

coutureddd said:


> my new Tribs!


GORGEOUS! What nail polish are you wearing?!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

YSL Patent Purple sandals, size 9 - $360 http://www.refinestyle.com/yves-saint-laurent-shoes-platforms-1062-379.html ; some wear to the soles


----------



## *MJ*

^^Nice deal! And my size too...I've never seen that site before...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

*MJ* said:


> ^^Nice deal! And my size too...I've never seen that site before...



Someone mentioned it a few weeks ago - it's like a collection of consignment stores that pool their merchandise. And they guarantee everything to be authentic. Kinda like Malleries. I found a few bags already


----------



## *MJ*

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Someone mentioned it a few weeks ago - it's like a collection of consignment stores that pool their merchandise. And they guarantee everything to be authentic. Kinda like Malleries. I found a few bags already



Thanks for sharing!! I'll add it to my favorites!!


----------



## zjajkj

The black suede one in 1st page totally rocks!


----------



## coutureddd

LoveMyMarc said:


> GORGEOUS! What nail polish are you wearing?!



Thank you! It's Essie Punchy Pink from last summer's collection.


----------



## jsg

kat99 said:


> Ladies does anybody know where they have the vanilla low heeled tributes in stock? I only see them at Nordstrom but they are backordered...thank you!



I belive i just saw ths color at YSL waikiki (Hawaii)


----------



## kat99

jsg said:


> I belive i just saw ths color at YSL waikiki (Hawaii)



Ahh! I should call them, I grew impatient and just ordered the black ones...


----------



## annika08

Low heel just purchased yesterday, actually wlaked out of the store with valentino wedge, but it was killing me, went back and decided to get the low heel for malling. my high  one which i got 2 or 3 yrs ago which i love so much but couldnt bear the whole day in it. i had the tribtoo with the tribs yrs ago, no modelling pics yet, its black and 75's too i believe. I was cynical with the low heeled, but figured it can be worn many many times as opposed to my high heeled one.


----------



## annika08

annika08 said:


> Low heel just purchased yesterday, actually wlaked out of the store with valentino wedge, but it was killing me, went back and decided to get the low heel for malling. my high one which i got 2 or 3 yrs ago which i love so much but couldnt bear the whole day in it. i had the tribtoo with the tribs yrs ago, no modelling pics yet, its black and 75's too i believe. I was cynical with the low heeled, but figured it can be worn many many times as opposed to my high heeled one.


Sorry it's 80 sling back not 75


----------



## PMGarza

please read my next post I quoted on the wrong pics so I reposted oops!


----------



## PMGarza

Hi everyone, hi Miacillan, I am trying to find out the code number color for the Tribute platform sandals with 5 1/2 inches heel in color cuoio, just the same color of the pics Miacillan posted. 

I was told it is 193098 B2U00 7704 but i just want to confirm cause as you all know there's a big confusion about that color also known as luggage and in some sites also as tan. I don't want to mess buying online a different color. I am looking exactly for the color of the pics posted by Miacillan... 

BTW Miacillan, I already submited to you this question to your blog LOL guess I'm desperate to find out the code number... sounds familiar??? 

Gosh I am addicted to YSL tribute and I do not own any pair, not yet  I'm waiting to the arrival at Saks in my city for the black patent ones... guess this is my beginning with a new shoe addiction, as if I am not already! 

Kindest regards to everyone!

PS. Please let me know the code number of the Tributes in Cuoio, same color of the pics Miacillan posted. THX!!!!!!!






miacillan said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> My love for YSL Tribute started around November 2009 where I got my 1st pair.  Actually, it's funny how I started because a friend of mine (aka. *purse-nality*^^ above) was talking about this Tribute to me for a long time and she wanted to get a pair.  Then I started "studying" about Tributes and had a lot of late night discussions with her, and guess who ended up getting a pair??  It's me!!  LOL!
> 
> Since then, this is like unstoppable.....I thought I would stop at 2 pairs....but I was wrong!  Haha!
> 
> I think I haven't shared my little Tribute collection here yet....hope you like them!
> 
> My first pair of Tributes...got it from eBay (of course authenticated by experts here)
> 
> *Dark Cuoio 105*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Tribtoo pumps addict as well....comparing the colors of *Dark Cuoio Tribute* with *Cognac Tribtoo*.. _(dark cuoio color is redder, while cognac color is more tan..)_


----------



## allbrandspls

annika08 said:


> Low heel just purchased yesterday, actually wlaked out of the store with valentino wedge, but it was killing me, went back and decided to get the low heel for malling. my high  one which i got 2 or 3 yrs ago which i love so much but couldnt bear the whole day in it. i had the tribtoo with the tribs yrs ago, no modelling pics yet, its black and 75's too i believe. I was cynical with the low heeled, but figured it can be worn many many times as opposed to my high heeled one.


congrats on both tribute> Looks fantastic on you.


----------



## annika08

allbrandspls said:


> congrats on both tribute> Looks fantastic on you.


Thanks.


----------



## ayuezr

allbrandspls said:


> WOW , awesome collection! Love the purple and dark blue pair of tributes. Could i please have the colour code of them?


 
Sorry for delay on getting back to you!!!  Am finally back from my trip so as promised the color codes:

Notte (Dark Blue): 193099 B8100 4209
Iris (Purple): 261359 CER00 5239 

Hope you'll be able to find them


----------



## ayuezr

sammix3 said:


> local ysl boutique? Are you in the US?


 
No, I'm in Asia-Pac.


----------



## ayuezr

I've been wanting to get the YSL Original Tribute Mary Jane pumps in 75mm and finally on my recent trip 







I was also thrilled to be able to get the black patent Tribute 75 with the t-strap 






I also got a friend, a pair of tribtoo 75 in Champagne Gold and for myself in bronze.  Will post pics soon!!!


----------



## couturequeen

ayuezr said:


> I've been wanting to get the YSL Original Tribute Mary Jane pumps in 75mm and finally on my recent trip.
> 
> I also got a friend, a pair of tribtoo 75 in Champagne Gold and for myself in bronze.  Will post pics soon!!!



I didn't know that the original Tribute Mary Janes came in 75s! Congrats on your new pairs. They are hot!


----------



## allbrandspls

ayuezr said:


> Sorry for delay on getting back to you!!!  Am finally back from my trip so as promised the color codes:
> 
> Notte (Dark Blue): 193099 B8100 4209
> Iris (Purple): 261359 CER00 5239
> 
> Hope you'll be able to find them



thanks hun!


----------



## allbrandspls

ayuezr said:


> I've been wanting to get the YSL Original Tribute Mary Jane pumps in 75mm and finally on my recent trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thrilled to be able to get the black patent Tribute 75 with the t-strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a friend, a pair of tribtoo 75 in Champagne Gold and for myself in bronze.  Will post pics soon!!!


congrats! Both are beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## sneezz

ayuezr said:


> I've been wanting to get the YSL Original Tribute Mary Jane pumps in 75mm and finally on my recent trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thrilled to be able to get the black patent Tribute 75 with the t-strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a friend, a pair of tribtoo 75 in Champagne Gold and for myself in bronze.  Will post pics soon!!!



Gah! Where did you find the tributes with t-straps in 75mm????? The website only has the ones without the t-strap in 75mm.


----------



## annika08

sneezz said:


> Gah! Where did you find the tributes with t-straps in 75mm????? The website only has the ones without the t-strap in 75mm.


That's true. The 75 doesn't  come in tstrap. Where did you purchase them btw?


----------



## juneping

i went to NM today to try on both the higher and lower versions. boy the higher version was very high. tho the design is very similar to my marni but the net height is def higher. i think marni is about 3-5/8" and ysl is def 4". so i bought the lower heel version.
they are very pretty  but i got a half size up..the SA kept telling me 37 was bit small.


----------



## babyontheway

COngrats on your new shoes!  I love them both.  I really like the look of the 75 mm with the t-strap; hopefully they will make it to more stores


ayuezr said:


> I've been wanting to get the YSL Original Tribute Mary Jane pumps in 75mm and finally on my recent trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thrilled to be able to get the black patent Tribute 75 with the t-strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a friend, a pair of tribtoo 75 in Champagne Gold and for myself in bronze.  Will post pics soon!!!



Woo hoo!  What color did you get? We need pics


juneping said:


> i went to NM today to try on both the higher and lower versions. boy the higher version was very high. tho the design is very similar to my marni but the net height is def higher. i think marni is about 3-5/8" and ysl is def 4". so i bought the lower heel version.
> they are very pretty  but i got a half size up..the SA kept telling me 37 was bit small.


----------



## juneping

babyontheway said:


> Woo hoo!  What color did you get? We need pics




black patent (boring )....i wanted the navy patent but they didn't have any. they have new color in, green and blue w/ the braided heels....very cute.


----------



## katsy

i'm not so much into heels but tribute (low heel) got me into wearing heels  got a pair from the YSL online but they sent me the wrong item, they sent me high heel in green, i ordered low heel in patent navy...i'm still waiting for the exchange...i have it in mauve, silver, nude...love them all...


----------



## annika08

modeling my tribute 105


----------



## *MJ*

^Pretty!!!


----------



## annika08

*MJ* said:


> ^Pretty!!!


Thanks.


----------



## b00mbaka

The weather is warming up and I think that I'll FINALLY be able to break out my tributes this month! Come on 75°... come on!


----------



## ayuezr

couturequeen said:


> I didn't know that the original Tribute Mary Janes came in 75s! Congrats on your new pairs. They are hot!


 
Thanks!!! I first saw the 75s on the YSL website and so wanted to order them but was unsure with the sizing...


----------



## ayuezr

allbrandspls said:


> congrats! Both are beautiful, enjoy!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## ayuezr

sneezz said:


> Gah! Where did you find the tributes with t-straps in 75mm????? The website only has the ones without the t-strap in 75mm.


 


annika08 said:


> That's true. The 75 doesn't come in tstrap. Where did you purchase them btw?


 
True that most 75s do not come with the t-strap but I have been lucky enough to get two pairs with them!!!  Not sure what's the criteria for the 75s with the t-strap, perhaps the type of leather used???

Bought them at the YSL in Singapore.


----------



## ayuezr

babyontheway said:


> COngrats on your new shoes! I love them both. I really like the look of the 75 mm with the t-strap; hopefully they will make it to more stores
> 
> Thanks!!!  I do love them with t-strap too!!!


----------



## katsy

ayuezr said:


> babyontheway said:
> 
> 
> 
> COngrats on your new shoes! I love them both. I really like the look of the 75 mm with the t-strap; hopefully they will make it to more stores
> 
> Thanks!!! I do love them with t-strap too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes hk has t-strap in 75mm also...i got purple in t-strap
Click to expand...


----------



## ardj102

I think 75mm with t-straps are mostly available in asia. I asked my friend to check out a ysl boutique in singapore and she said they have it there in black & black patent. I called some of the boutiques here in the US and some even said they dont exist. umm right.

i wish i can just order them online on the ysl website.


----------



## annika08

ayuezr said:


> True that most 75s do not come with the t-strap but I have been lucky enough to get two pairs with them!!!  Not sure what's the criteria for the 75s with the t-strap, perhaps the type of leather used???
> 
> Bought them at the YSL in Singapore.


wow, lucky you. i don't see it around my town here...


----------



## miacillan

Hey *P*, sorry for the late reply as I totally miss out your question here and my blog.  I've posted the reply already on my blog but I'm posting it here again for your question about the style number written on the box of YSL Tribute 105 Cuoio Color.  Here you go:
*193098 B2U00 7704
Cuoio Paint
Dark Cuoio*

So the style number you got is correct!!  Hope you get your Cuoio tributes soon!!  Welcome to the dark side!! 

Cheers,
Mia



PMGarza said:


> Hi everyone, hi Miacillan, I am trying to find out the code number color for the Tribute platform sandals with 5 1/2 inches heel in color cuoio, just the same color of the pics Miacillan posted.
> 
> I was told it is 193098 B2U00 7704 but i just want to confirm cause as you all know there's a big confusion about that color also known as luggage and in some sites also as tan. I don't want to mess buying online a different color. I am looking exactly for the color of the pics posted by Miacillan...
> 
> BTW Miacillan, I already submited to you this question to your blog LOL guess I'm desperate to find out the code number... sounds familiar???
> 
> Gosh I am addicted to YSL tribute and I do not own any pair, not yet  I'm waiting to the arrival at Saks in my city for the black patent ones... guess this is my beginning with a new shoe addiction, as if I am not already!
> 
> Kindest regards to everyone!
> 
> PS. Please let me know the code number of the Tributes in Cuoio, same color of the pics Miacillan posted. THX!!!!!!!


----------



## *want it all*

Ran a search and went through 2 pages...can people chime in on fit advice for the luggage/dark cuio and black patent?  My tts is 7.  If it makes any difference, I'm looking at the lower heeled in luggage/dark cuio, but the higher heel in black patent.  TIA.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

annika08 said:


> modeling my tribute 105



You are beautiful! And your shoes are lovely.


----------



## lolobaby

After reading all the posts about tribute sandal. I am joining the gang. Will get the shoes tmr!! YAY!


----------



## b00mbaka

Which ones are you getting?


----------



## PMGarza

Thank you!!!!!  I already bought them by phone calling directly to YSL NY since April 26... still waiting for their delivery, can't wait for them!!!!!!!!!

Now I'm debating between the black leather an black patent, cant decide which ones... LOL


Regards,

Patricia




miacillan said:


> Hey *P*, sorry for the late reply as I totally miss out your question here and my blog.  I've posted the reply already on my blog but I'm posting it here again for your question about the style number written on the box of YSL Tribute 105 Cuoio Color.  Here you go:
> *193098 B2U00 7704
> Cuoio Paint
> Dark Cuoio*
> 
> So the style number you got is correct!!  Hope you get your Cuoio tributes soon!!  Welcome to the dark side!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia


----------



## lolobaby

b00mbaka said:


> Which ones are you getting?



hehe. i will show you tmr!


----------



## annika08

Code:
	






californiaCRUSH said:


> You are beautiful! And your shoes are lovely.


Thank you. So sweet of you.


----------



## jenayb

b00mbaka said:


> The weather is warming up and I think that I'll FINALLY be able to break out my tributes this month! Come on 75°... come on!





It's been 98 the past two days and will continue into the weekend here!


----------



## b00mbaka

You are so lucky! I don't think the weather has been over 80 since last year


----------



## jsc6

I've just noticed some wear and tear on my patent tributes.  Any other owners finding this problem?  I'm almost afraid to wear them incase the strap rips.

I'll take some pictures and post them in the morning.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^^ Yes! And I have only worn them three times, when you post your pic, I will let you know if mine is in the same area.


----------



## katsy

jsc6 said:


> I've just noticed some wear and tear on my patent tributes. Any other owners finding this problem? I'm almost afraid to wear them incase the strap rips.
> 
> I'll take some pictures and post them in the morning.


 

try bringing the tribute to the YSL store...maybe they can do something about it...good luck


----------



## jsc6

I'm from Canada where there isn't a boutique.


----------



## jsc6

For some reason I can't upload my picture, I'll try again a bit later.


----------



## sneezz

ayuezr said:


> True that most 75s do not come with the t-strap but I have been lucky enough to get two pairs with them!!!  Not sure what's the criteria for the 75s with the t-strap, perhaps the type of leather used???
> 
> Bought them at the YSL in Singapore.



Ah I see.  I must go to Singapore!


----------



## b00mbaka

Woohoo! I wore my tributes for the first time out of the house this weekend! They are way more comfortable than my other ysl's


----------



## jenayb

b00mbaka said:


> You are so lucky! I don't think the weather has been over 80 since last year





Lucky would not be my word choice... Our summers here are brutal!


----------



## PMGarza

Go for half a size up, dark cuoio & black patent run 1/2 a size small, at least for me...




*want it all* said:


> Ran a search and went through 2 pages...can people chime in on fit advice for the luggage/dark cuio and black patent?  My tts is 7.  If it makes any difference, I'm looking at the lower heeled in luggage/dark cuio, but the higher heel in black patent.  TIA.


----------



## ayuezr

katsy said:


> ayuezr said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes hk has t-strap in 75mm also...i got purple in t-strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katsy, you're so right!!! I was in HK last weekend and all the 75mm I saw are with the t-strap
> 
> I got myself the Navy Cuoio...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Ayuezr, I tried to PM you and I'm not sure it went through. I'm wondering about your Python Gisele 80's.  Can you tell me where you got them?


----------



## Julide

ayuezr said:


> Katsy, you're so right!!! I was in HK last weekend and all the 75mm I saw are with the t-strap
> 
> I got myself the Navy Cuoio...



O.M.G.I am in!!! I wonder if this style is available around the world? Wow!!! I need these in my life!!


----------



## babyontheway

Love the navy!  So jealous


ayuezr said:


> katsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katsy, you're so right!!! I was in HK last weekend and all the 75mm I saw are with the t-strap
> 
> I got myself the Navy Cuoio...
Click to expand...


----------



## sneezz

ayuezr said:


> katsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katsy, you're so right!!! I was in HK last weekend and all the 75mm I saw are with the t-strap
> 
> I got myself the Navy Cuoio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! I need to go to HK ASAP!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## gymangel812

Are these on sale any where yet? Perhaps at barneys?


----------



## couturequeen

gymangel812 said:


> Are these on sale any where yet? Perhaps at barneys?



Nordstrom has them available for presale in the following colors: Cosmos Python, Flame Patent, Olive Patent/Stingray.


----------



## babyontheway

Saks is putting the black patent/stingray on sale too


----------



## candiebear

Do we know how much they're going to cost on sale?


----------



## indi3r4

nordstrom is 40%.. i believe saks only do 30% for first cut


----------



## nycdiva

are lowered heeled versions going on sale anywhere?


----------



## *want it all*

PMGarza said:


> Go for half a size up, dark cuoio & black patent run 1/2 a size small, at least for me...


Sorry to have replied late to you, but thanks for the fit info!   No one chimed in for a while so for peace of mind, I bought both my tts and 1/2 sz larger.  You're definitely right, the 1/2 size up is best.   

Based on my lifestyle/needs, I'm going to stick w/the lower heeled version so I hope the vanille and black go on sale soon.    I'm guessing I should stick to 1/2 size larger for these, as well.


----------



## juneping

i also bought half size up. the length is better but width wise, i like the "tts" pair better.


----------



## christymarie340

indi3r4 said:


> nordstrom is 40%.. i believe saks only do 30% for first cut


 
do you know when this is happening? I'm on the hunt for a low heel in brown! TIA


----------



## annaspanna33

Coming in to this thread just kills me! So many gorgeous shoes!!!

I have a pair, which I do love, but in the 2.5 years I've owned them, I've worn them out maybe twice. Also, I don't know if my feet have shrunk or I just bought them too big but I think I could do with a half size/full size smaller. Part of me thinks I should just let them go and put the funds towards a new bag or something, which I would no doubt get more use from, but I just love the look of the tribs!! Do you think it's silly having them but never wearing them? Especially as they are a little too big?


----------



## Lily Rose

Can you please help me? Much appreciated, so desperate to know 
I've also posted it in the Authenticate thread. Thanks a lot




Lily Rose said:


> Hi there ladies!
> Can you please help me with these? Bought them on eBay but now I'm doubting a bit...
> Sorry for the blurry pictures but all I have here is my MacBook and I'm a bit impatient to know.
> 
> YSL Tributes in black patent (no serial number in the back).
> This is the original listening: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> Item number: 280672085858
> Seller: mia.jones
> *pictures*
> (green thing is my lamp haha)
> 
> 
> Also, in the listening was "They come without original dustbag and box", but now they just came in a big ugly envelope  Ofc the shoes are more important but this is quite a bummer for me still... what would you guys do?


----------



## allbrandspls

ayuezr said:


> katsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katsy, you're so right!!! I was in HK last weekend and all the 75mm I saw are with the t-strap
> 
> I got myself the Navy Cuoio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your 75mm t-strap tributes. They looks gorgeous.
Click to expand...


----------



## babyontheway

just presaled a pair of tributes!  I can't wait to get them!  I will make sure I post pics once I get them!!!


----------



## gymangel812

i bought my first pair of tribute sandals yesterday (pics to come later) from saks on sale (i think, the first SA said they were on sale then she went to lunch, and told the other SA to get the pair out, i got them and paid for them and saw that price was retail, the SA said she would just have to adjust the price but wasn't even sure they were on sale but couldn't check with the other SA ... it was a big mess). they are the nude patent/stingray. i will likely purchase other tribute sandals on sale soon but am a bit confused:
1. the heel height is 140mm (when i measured), but the box says 105. which is it?
2. i went with a 37.5, are these a true to size pair (ie is this my correct size)? i tried on another patent pair (light brown, i think) and they were a 37. can't remember the heel height though. my CL tts in 36.5 for reference.


----------



## authenticplease

^^Gymangel!  They sound incredible and the combo sounds amazing! I adore YSL stingray  Is this them......

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446389767&site_refer=AFF001&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-EPfUD7wh6N.UdzQz2g_Hlg&LScreativeid=885124054265&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=225354&LSsid=J84DHJLQkR4


The description says they have a 145mm heel with a 40mm platform for an@ 110 hh.


I only have one pair of Tributes and they are a lower HH, maybe 75 or 85mm and I took a 40 in them.  I did not find much difference personally between a 39.5(my TTS CL size) and a 40.  In the higher heel, I would probably need a 39.5 b/c of the pitch....HTH!


I have been looking at  these....the color is so fun!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-mMhRRXH7_xwX1PP_tsi.fA


----------



## gymangel812

yep, those are them . the stingray is amazing. i'm still confused as to why the box would say 105mm... i wonder if the platform is taken out of the measurement...

those blue pythons are *amazing*!



authenticplease said:


> ^^Gymangel!  They sound incredible and the combo sounds amazing! I adore YSL stingray  Is this them......
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446389767&site_refer=AFF001&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-EPfUD7wh6N.UdzQz2g_Hlg&LScreativeid=885124054265&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=225354&LSsid=J84DHJLQkR4
> 
> 
> The description says they have a 145mm heel with a 40mm platform for an@ 110 hh.
> 
> 
> I only have one pair of Tributes and they are a lower HH, maybe 75 or 85mm and I took a 40 in them.  I did not find much difference personally between a 39.5(my TTS CL size) and a 40.  In the higher heel, I would probably need a 39.5 b/c of the pitch....HTH!
> 
> 
> I have been looking at  these....the color is so fun!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-mMhRRXH7_xwX1PP_tsi.fA


----------



## gymangel812

here's the nude stingray IRL pics:


----------



## loverundercover

Beautiful shoes! Congratulations, enjoy them


----------



## *MJ*

gymangel812 said:


> here's the nude stingray IRL pics:



LOVE them *gymangel*!!! Congrats!!  How about a modeling shot?


----------



## pjlatte

My camel patent lower heel.... The most comfortable ever!


----------



## *MJ*

pjlatte said:


> My camel patent lower heel.... The most comfortable ever!



Love them!! They look fabulous on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## gymangel812

*MJ* said:


> LOVE them *gymangel*!!! Congrats!!  How about a modeling shot?


here ya go


----------



## *MJ*

gymangel812 said:


> here ya go



LOOOVE them!!! They look so gorgeous on you!! Congrats again, and thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

Gymangel those are stunning!  I hadn't seen the stingray on until now!  Super excited to get mine now..i got the olive stingray...on sale


----------



## babyontheway

Love these!  I need a pair of lower heel now


pjlatte said:


> My camel patent lower heel.... The most comfortable ever!



GYM- I don't know where to start- your shoes or your legs  The stingray is AMAZING on you!  Did you get another pair on sale today?? They are addicting, just like chanel and CL


gymangel812 said:


> here ya go


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> here ya go



Nice, love them! 

I just presold the olive patent/stingray.


----------



## gymangel812

babyontheway said:


> Love these!  I need a pair of lower heel now
> 
> 
> GYM- I don't know where to start- your shoes or your legs  The stingray is AMAZING on you!  Did you get another pair on sale today?? They are addicting, just like chanel and CL


thanks  i didn't get another pair, the only one i wanted was the pink and they didn't have my size. i still have hope for getting them on sale at barneys or NM though!



amusedcleo said:


> Gymangel those are stunning!  I hadn't seen the stingray on until now!  Super excited to get mine now..i got the olive stingray...on sale


you will love them! the stingray is so pretty and unique!



*MJ* said:


> LOOOVE them!!! They look so gorgeous on you!! Congrats again, and thanks for posting the pics!!!


thanks!



jenaywins said:


> Nice, love them!
> 
> I just presold the olive patent/stingray.


thanks! post pics when you get them!


----------



## Lily Rose

Hi ladies...
Well I've purchased a fake pair (unfortunately) on eBay but the seller don't want to give me my money back. For example, she said tribute's never have a serial no. on the straps.

Would anybody be so kind to photograph the serial no. on her shoes so I can try to get my money back via PayPal? Please watermark your photo! I swear I will only use it for this, so bummed because they weren't very cheap 


Thank you so much


----------



## pbdb

My dear,
I always knew there is no serial no. on the straps but to be sure, I checked all my Tributes and yes, I am right: there is really no serial no. on the straps.





Lily Rose said:


> Hi ladies...
> Well I've purchased a fake pair (unfortunately) on eBay but the seller don't want to give me my money back. For example, she said tribute's never have a serial no. on the straps.
> 
> Would anybody be so kind to photograph the serial no. on her shoes so I can try to get my money back via PayPal? Please watermark your photo! I swear I will only use it for this, so bummed because they weren't very cheap
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## couturequeen

The boutiques and YSL.com now have the Olive Stingray on sale for $699.


----------



## juneping

Lily Rose said:


> Hi ladies...
> Well I've purchased a fake pair (unfortunately) on eBay but the seller don't want to give me my money back. For example, she said tribute's never have a serial no. on the straps.
> 
> Would anybody be so kind to photograph the serial no. on her shoes so I can try to get my money back via PayPal? Please watermark your photo! I swear I will only use it for this, so bummed because they weren't very cheap
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



yes...there's serial # and size marked underneath the front not the buckle strap. look inside...and you'll see it.


----------



## pbdb

^^ well, I checked again and yes you are so right juneping!!!!
I sincerely apologize *Lily Rose*.
I never really bothered to check these details as I bought directly from reputable stores online from the UK, France, Italy and US as advised in this thread (and lucky me, a few pairs on sale!!).
I  only checked the buckle straps and now because of your keen knowledge of the tribs, I checked again and yes, there are the gold letters + numerals= serial no. and the shoe size after.
I really had to peak under the front part as the numbers are very subtle or it's just my eyes failing me. 

Do you think it's possible that the serial no. can be rubbed off from usage? But if they are brand new then big possiblity that yes, maybe they are fake ones....
I wish Lily Rose can provide pics of her shoes.

Again, my sincere apologies for this oversight.
Thank you *juneping* for the correction.


----------



## juneping

*pbdb*
no need to apologize....i am wearing my tributes today so i just took one shoe off and looked. b/c she said strap so i checked the strap and nothing...for some reason i caught it when i was staring my shoe


----------



## pbdb

juneping said:


> *pbdb*
> no need to apologize....i am wearing my tributes today so i just took one shoe off and looked. b/c she said strap so i checked the strap and nothing...for some reason i caught it when i was staring my shoe



well, that's some great detective work there!!
then I must say, admire your keen instincts!


----------



## *MJ*

Yes...I checked a few of my pairs, and they have a number and the size on the underside of the strap. I never knew it was there!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

pbdb said:


> ^^ well, I checked again and yes you are so right juneping!!!!
> I sincerely apologize *Lily Rose*.
> I never really bothered to check these details as I bought directly from reputable stores online from the UK, France, Italy and US as advised in this thread (and lucky me, a few pairs on sale!!).
> I  only checked the buckle straps and now because of your keen knowledge of the tribs, I checked again and yes, there are the gold letters + numerals= serial no. and the shoe size after.
> I really had to peak under the front part as the numbers are very subtle or it's just my eyes failing me.
> 
> Do you think it's possible that the serial no. can be rubbed off from usage? But if they are brand new then big possiblity that yes, maybe they are fake ones....
> I wish Lily Rose can provide pics of her shoes.
> 
> Again, my sincere apologies for this oversight.
> Thank you *juneping* for the correction.



She did post her pics a couple of pages back, I am no expert, but I do own 3 pair of Tribs, and these do look to be fake.


----------



## katsy

Yes there is serial number for tribute...so sorry to hear u got a fake. Turn the shoe. Upsidedown, you will see it under leather part front of the shoe. It says BL xxxxxx shoe size. I hope eBay can do something about these unscrupulous sellers.


----------



## Lily Rose

No there ain't a serial no. on them 

So now I've opened a case on PayPal because they're fake, does anybody know that's they only thing I have to do? Do I have to send pictures to PayPal?
Because the seller is claiming I'm lying (DO NOT BUY FROM HER!!!!!!! "mia.jones") and they are absolutely authentic.

Would anybody be so kind to take a picture of they're shoes with the serial no. (please watermark!) and maybe some additional pictures? So I can send those to her, compared with my own pictures to try proving they're fake.

Thank you all so much for your help


----------



## dallas

Lily Rose said:


> No there ain't a serial no. on them
> 
> So now I've opened a case on PayPal because they're fake, does anybody know that's they only thing I have to do? Do I have to send pictures to PayPal?
> Because the seller is claiming I'm lying (DO NOT BUY FROM HER!!!!!!! "mia.jones") and they are absolutely authentic.
> 
> Would anybody be so kind to take a picture of they're shoes with the serial no. (please watermark!) and maybe some additional pictures? So I can send those to her, compared with my own pictures to try proving they're fake.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help



Perhaps refrain from sending the seller anything, and just wait and see what Paypal tells you to do? Good luck.


----------



## Lily Rose

Yeah that was indeed my plan but she sent me a message what I was thinking, she only sells authentic stuff etc.
Already left her negative feedback (after that) and now she's threatening she will proceed through paypal and stuff...


----------



## Alick

My Sweet SA from Nordstrom sent me this gorgeous pair for 40% off... well oh well - I love the flame in it!


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats *Alick*!!! They look fab on you!!! Shoe twinnies again!!


----------



## angelcove

Alick,


----------



## marbella8

My Tribs in black patent have the serial number, but no 2 letters in front of the numbers, like my other Tributes and Tribtoos.  I don't think they need to have the letters in front, do they?


----------



## Alick

MJ, many  ! ! ! You are my guru. 

Angel my angel thank you


----------



## hugable

Lily Rose said:


> Yeah that was indeed my plan but she sent me a message what I was thinking, she only sells authentic stuff etc.
> Already left her negative feedback (after that) and now she's threatening she will proceed through paypal and stuff...


Let her do so.  I doubt she would win as paypal sides mostly w/buyers anyway these days.  There are indeed serial numbers on tributes.  Was not aware they existed, but I just checked my pair, yep...there they are.  



Alick said:


> My Sweet SA from Nordstrom sent me this gorgeous pair for 40% off... well oh well - I love the flame in it!


Wow!  I never saw this color offered on the nordstrom website. 

Congrats!  Gorgeoussssssss!


----------



## dstb

Do you know if she has others in this color?  or black, purple or the hot pink????  I do not have a SA at Nordstroms.  These are beyond gorgeous!





Alick said:


> My Sweet SA from Nordstrom sent me this gorgeous pair for 40% off... well oh well - I love the flame in it!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful mod pics everyone! Keep 'em coming, and Congrats to all on your beautiful Tribs! 
I was just wondering if the low heeled Tribs have serial numbers? 
I looked at my Black Patents and I cannot see any numbers anywhere?!


----------



## Alick

dstb said:


> Do you know if she has others in this color?  or black, purple or the hot pink????  I do not have a SA at Nordstroms.  These are beyond gorgeous!



They have Black patent but not on sale though (wait for Bluefly's promos for best steals) and they did not carry the purple (embossed patent) ones but Saks Has it. Hot pink, not sure, I only know of the pink blush patent from YSL boutique which was on sale last season. 

Purple Cuoio was on sale at Neimans 2 seasons ago. 

Sorry, I can't be of any help if none of those information satisfied you my dear.


----------



## Alick

hugable said:


> Wow!  I never saw this color offered on the nordstrom website.
> 
> Congrats!  Gorgeoussssssss!



yes dear, in stores only. 

Gorgeous indeed! Thanks!


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> MJ, many  ! ! ! You are my guru.
> 
> Angel my angel thank you



*Alick*!!! You are the sweetest!!


----------



## Lily Rose

Thank you all so much for your help and what a beautiful pair Alick!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

> And last but not least, my first YSL is this Tribute Too 75 Slingback



Great collection!!!  my fav are blue ones.


----------



## authenticplease

Alick said:


> They have Black patent but not on sale though (wait for Bluefly's promos for best steals) and they did not carry the purple (embossed patent) ones but Saks Has it. Hot pink, not sure, I only know of the pink blush patent from YSL boutique which was on sale last season.
> 
> Purple Cuoio was on sale at Neimans 2 seasons ago.
> 
> Sorry, I can't be of any help if none of those information satisfied you my dear.


 
Saks has the fuschia that was an exclusive for themm, not sure if any are left instore but seem to be sold out online.  You could bookmark the link and keep checking back around 7 or 8 am every morning.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492703513&&ev19=1:10

They also had a fabulous purple.  I posted a photo here early in the spring if you want to look back in this thread:O)

BG has the purple stingray. But it went on sale and seems OOS online.  Perhaps call an instore SA?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat200900cat200902


HTH!


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> This purple patent is so incredible IRL.....it reminds me of the soft bubbly YSL leather, just in patent.


 DTSB....here is the purple but even though it was a 'spring' or maybe resort item....this is from JAN!  I would imagine they are LOOOONG gone  You could contact Jonathan at the ATL store, he can check if there are any left in the system.


----------



## allbrandspls

Alick congrats on your fire!!!!!! Love the colour. 
Has anyone seen navy blue patents on sale? preferably shorter heel.


----------



## authenticplease

These popped up on coutureusa.com.......Lauren 100mm hh in black patent 41.5......for $349.  They offer an easy 90 day layaway too!

https://www.coutureusa.com/p-4421-yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-lauren-100-heelspumps.aspx


----------



## dstb

Thank you for the info!



Alick said:


> They have Black patent but not on sale though (wait for Bluefly's promos for best steals) and they did not carry the purple (embossed patent) ones but Saks Has it. Hot pink, not sure, I only know of the pink blush patent from YSL boutique which was on sale last season.
> 
> Purple Cuoio was on sale at Neimans 2 seasons ago.
> 
> Sorry, I can't be of any help if none of those information satisfied you my dear.


----------



## juneping

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful mod pics everyone! Keep 'em coming, and Congrats to all on your beautiful Tribs!
> I was just wondering if the low heeled Tribs have serial numbers?
> I looked at my Black Patents and I cannot see any numbers anywhere?!



yes..mine are lower heel version. and it's at the front strap not the buckle strap. turn the shoe upside down and look into the shoes...you should be able to see them.


----------



## authenticplease

These are new fall arrivals at Saks ATL.....there are only a few fall YSL shoes so far. I can't separate the album so everything is together. There are also no names for each style/color. Sent courtesy of Jonathan at Saks ATL. 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/...localeid=en_US


----------



## *MJ*

authenticplease said:


> These are new fall arrivals at Saks ATL.....there are only a few fall YSL shoes so far. I can't separate the album so everything is together. There are also no names for each style/color. Sent courtesy of Jonathan at Saks ATL. 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/...localeid=en_US



I was going to check out the photos, but when I click the link, it doesn't work.


----------



## authenticplease

*MJ* said:


> I was going to check out the photos, but when I click the link, it doesn't work.


 
PM me your email addy and I will send you the email link:O)


----------



## *MJ*

^^Thanks *Authentic*!! PM sent


----------



## authenticplease

browser:
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLanding.action?c=9m5rnpnt.6ovzfxqd&x=0&y=ifumip&localeid=en_US

See if this link is better You may have to log into Kodak gallery to see the album.


----------



## Alick

Thank you *Lily* and *Authentic!*


----------



## *MJ*

That link works!! Thanks *Authentic*!!


----------



## pilatesworks

juneping said:


> yes..mine are lower heel version. and it's at the front strap not the buckle strap. turn the shoe upside down and look into the shoes...you should be able to see them.



Thanks so much, I had to get a flashlight, but saw the gold embossed numbers on the strap. 
I didn't think mine could possible be fakes, but still was glad to know where to find the serial numbers.
Appreciate the help!


----------



## Alick

allbrandspls said:


> Alick congrats on your fire!!!!!! Love the colour.



Thanks sweetie


----------



## Nieta

Hi, girls! 
My husband is going to Boston in a week and he's gonna take me a pair of Tributes.
Could someone tell me if it is still possible to find a "neutral" colour (like a nude/beige) in US, pls?
I'm in Paris but the colours available here are different than in America.

For the size, I tried a pair last year (winter collection) and it was TTS for me (37) but I don't know if it has changed... Anyone?


----------



## indi3r4

Nieta, I don't know if Boston have Saks fifth avenue but they still have nude in store..


----------



## bluewin

Nieta said:


> Hi, girls!
> My husband is going to Boston in a week and he's gonna take me a pair of Tributes.
> Could someone tell me if it is still possible to find a "neutral" colour (like a nude/beige) in US, pls?
> I'm in Paris but the colours available here are different than in America.
> 
> For the size, I tried a pair last year (winter collection) and it was TTS for me (37) but I don't know if it has changed... Anyone?



Have you tried the YSL shops and the department stores.  My experience in Paris is, there are way more colors and styles to choose from compare to anywhere else.  
I recommend the YSL shop on rive gauche (Rue de Grenelle) if you are looking for shoes. hth


----------



## Nieta

thanks indi3r4 and bluewin!
yes, I have tried shops and one department store here (Printemps) but couldn't find any as I want (neutral colour, low heel, size 37). Even to the Cannes YSL shop I have already called. Anyway thanks very much, ladies.


----------



## juneping

Nieta said:


> thanks indi3r4 and bluewin!
> yes, I have tried shops and one department store here (Printemps) but couldn't find any as I want (neutral colour, low heel, size 37). Even to the Cannes YSL shop I have already called. Anyway thanks very much, ladies.



size 37 is toooo popular....so they might be sold out at dept stores. i know YSL boutique should still have your size...b/c none of the tributes are on sale. but not sure there's any ysl boutique in boston.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Am I too late to the game? I want to buy a pair of Tributes, stuck in picking a color, black, black w/gold trim, nude w/gold trim, or leopard?

Any thoughts that would help me narrow it down?

TIA


----------



## bluewin

Nieta said:


> thanks indi3r4 and bluewin!
> yes, I have tried shops and one department store here (Printemps) but couldn't find any as I want (neutral colour, low heel, size 37). Even to the Cannes YSL shop I have already called. Anyway thanks very much, ladies.



Can the YSL shops in Paris order a pair for you within France?  Since you are in the Paris, it should be easier to locate one especially if you know you wear YSL shoes in size 37, it shouldn't be a problem.  

If your dh is going to Boston, you might want to call the shops/department stores first to find out if the pair you want is available so that your dh can get them when he is there.  From what I read in the forum in general, most stores do transfers within United States.  
Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## bluewin

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Am I too late to the game? I want to buy a pair of Tributes, stuck in picking a color, black, black w/gold trim, nude w/gold trim, or leopard?
> 
> Any thoughts that would help me narrow it down?
> 
> TIA



Depends on your wardrobe or what kind of clothes you want to pair the Tributes with; all those choices are lovely, can't go wrong with any of them.  
I think Black would be the most versatile one, nude/ gold trim would also be nice.


----------



## couturequeen

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Am I too late to the game? I want to buy a pair of Tributes, stuck in picking a color, black, black w/gold trim, nude w/gold trim, or leopard?
> 
> Any thoughts that would help me narrow it down?
> 
> TIA



I think black patent is a pretty, classic first pair.


----------



## *want it all*

Go get 'em girls...30% off at madisonlosangeles with code LUCKY30!  resents

dark cuio (I think?) in 38 and 38.5:
http://madisonlosangeles.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Platform-Heel-Giant.html?manufacturerid=145

black in 38.5:
http://madisonlosangeles.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Platform-Heel-Black.html?manufacturerid=145


----------



## smallfry

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Am I too late to the game? I want to buy a pair of Tributes, stuck in picking a color, black, black w/gold trim, nude w/gold trim, or leopard?
> 
> Any thoughts that would help me narrow it down?
> 
> TIA



Out of those choices, I'm going to say plain black.  A true classic that will go with everything!


----------



## aspp

I've been thinking of getting a pair as it is so gorgeous, but since I have such a small feet 34.5 then, I might have to order from the YSL official site, no luck for any sale.

Anyhow, I would love to know which of the sandals are more comfy between the higher and the lower heels. Anyone who have the lower heels style, please advise me the actual heel height as different sites describe different height of them. Thanks


----------



## aspp

Oh, just forgot to ask one more question. A half size between 34.5 and 35 give much different for both the higher and the lower style? Thanks so much girls!!!


----------



## randr21

Nieta said:


> Hi, girls!
> My husband is going to Boston in a week and he's gonna take me a pair of Tributes.
> Could someone tell me if it is still possible to find a "neutral" colour (like a nude/beige) in US, pls?
> I'm in Paris but the colours available here are different than in America.
> 
> For the size, I tried a pair last year (winter collection) and it was TTS for me (37) but I don't know if it has changed... Anyone?


 
I'm a 37 and it fits TTS.  you might want to call and check ahead to see if they have it, and if they don't, have them charge send to the boston store so that your husband will get it when he arrives.  nude/beige is very popular, b/c it's spring/summer color, but i dont think it went on sale so there should still be some around.


----------



## Nieta

thanks a lot bluewin and randr21 for your help! 
I have just found out that actually my husband's flight is to Boston but he's gonna stay and work at Newport (Rhode Island). I'm gonna check if there are department stores there.
I'd like to get my Tribute in US because my first choice of colour was "vanille" (which is unavailable here). Maybe they still have it at Nordstrom (it was sold out, then back in stock and now my size is not available again). I'm gonna see it, if not, the beige one is Ok for me as well.


----------



## couturequeen

Nieta said:


> Maybe they still have it at Nordstrom (it was sold out, then back in stock and now my size is not available again). I'm gonna see it, if not, the beige one is Ok for me as well.



You can find out if they have your size in store by using their live chat. Then have them ship it to his hotel? Might work!


----------



## harlequin6

I hope you can find a pair. Have a SA at Nordstrom do a search in other branches, might get lucky.


----------



## babyontheway

Recieved a pair that I ordered from Saks.com.  They called it "Taupe" but it is a warm, medium "gold".  I love them


----------



## dstb

I had these in my bag the first day of the VIP online sale and they were snagged before I could complete the checkout!  They are FABULOUS!  Congratulations!
\





babyontheway said:


> Recieved a pair that I ordered from Saks.com. They called it "Taupe" but it is a warm, medium "gold". I love them


----------



## aspp

babyontheway said:


> Recieved a pair that I ordered from Saks.com.  They called it "Taupe" but it is a warm, medium "gold".  I love them



Wow...love the color!! I love the tribute sandals, it's classic and never out of trend, but I personally never have chance to try them on, can't find any in my country as my feet are so petite 34.5. I would love to get a pair from YSL site, and have it sent to my friend. Btw, how comfy they are as the heels are pretty high, without platform it's still high at 4.2", right? I mean how comfy they are if to wear all day for shopping? What about the lower heels, with platform the hight is 4"? Thanks


----------



## hazeltt

babyontheway said:


> Recieved a pair that I ordered from Saks.com.  They called it "Taupe" but it is a warm, medium "gold".  I love them



Very pretty colour! Congrats!


----------



## babyontheway

I ordered these from saks.com (It is labeled Lilac-an exclusive color to saks).  I am kicking myself for not getting the patent purple, but I do like these enough to keep


----------



## AEGIS

gorgeous.  it's like a neutral w/a special spin




babyontheway said:


> Recieved a pair that I ordered from Saks.com.  They called it "Taupe" but it is a warm, medium "gold".  I love them


----------



## gymangel812

babyontheway said:


> I ordered these from saks.com (It is labeled Lilac-an exclusive color to saks).  I am kicking myself for not getting the patent purple, but I do like these enough to keep


wowsers i think i need a pair of these!


----------



## ayuezr

babyontheway said:


> I ordered these from saks.com (It is labeled Lilac-an exclusive color to saks). I am kicking myself for not getting the patent purple, but I do like these enough to keep


 
Wow!!! Love the color!!!  Too bad it's not the lower heels else I'll be wanting a pair too


----------



## Alick

Oh *Baby baby*, NICE LOOTS!


----------



## dopey

Hi everyone! 

Just wanted to share my latest loot... I was told it's the Magenta color. I love it to pieces!


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> Recieved a pair that I ordered from Saks.com.  They called it "Taupe" but it is a warm, medium "gold".  I love them





babyontheway said:


> I ordered these from saks.com (It is labeled Lilac-an exclusive color to saks).  I am kicking myself for not getting the patent purple, but I do like these enough to keep


Hey K, looks like you did some damage.....but of course that's good damage to me...great sale items.Purple to match your patent flap???



dopey said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest loot... I was told it's the Magenta color. I love it to pieces!


Congrats on your magenta!!!!


----------



## Panfilova

ayuezr said:


> Hi Girls!!!  I have recently been bitten by the Tribute sandals bug, hmmm...actually the YSL shoes bug and it is bordering on obsession.  Seen so many lovely colors of the Tribute sandals in this thread and wish I could have them all
> 
> I do not have the courage to walk in the 105s so just 75s for me!!!
> 
> My Tribute 75 sandal collection so far  (Suede Beige, Black with braided heels, Marron, Notte, Chemise, Nude and Flame)


where to find tribtoo or tribute chemise online???????


----------



## *MJ*

babyontheway said:


> I ordered these from saks.com (It is labeled Lilac-an exclusive color to saks).  I am kicking myself for not getting the patent purple, but I do like these enough to keep



Gorgeous!!! Congrats *babyontheway*!!! 



dopey said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest loot... I was told it's the Magenta color. I love it to pieces!



Stunning pair!! Congrats *dopey*!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I was thinking the same thing- it will add just a little pop of color if I wear them with neutrals!


AEGIS said:


> gorgeous. it's like a neutral w/a special spin


 
I think you do too- then we can be twinsies!!


gymangel812 said:


> wowsers i think i need a pair of these!


 
I don't have any of the lower heel tribute, but not because I don't want any lol


ayuezr said:


> Wow!!! Love the color!!! Too bad it's not the lower heels else I'll be wanting a pair too


 
Thanks Alick


Alick said:


> Oh *Baby baby*, NICE LOOTS!


 
The magenta is beautiful on you!  SO classy and sophisticated


dopey said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest loot... I was told it's the Magenta color. I love it to pieces!


 
Hi W- I miss you!!  I am trying to be good, but not doing so well ha ha.  I think the tributes and purple patent will be a great pair.  Sale damage doesn't count right, cuz it's on sale???


allbrandspls said:


> Hey K, looks like you did some damage.....but of course that's good damage to me...great sale items.Purple to match your patent flap???
> 
> 
> Congrats on your magenta!!!!


 
Thanks MJ- the more I look at them, the more I like them


*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congrats *babyontheway*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning pair!! Congrats *dopey*!!!


----------



## Alick

*Dopey*, shoe triplets with ME my dear *MJ*... SIMPLY PERFECT ! ! !


----------



## pjlatte

Gianduia / Rouge


----------



## pjlatte

*babyontheway *- I love this purple!!  I personally prefer this one over the patent.  
*dopey *- Congrats on your new Magenta. Gorgeous!


----------



## ayuezr

Panfilova said:


> where to find tribtoo or tribute chemise online???????



So far, I have not seen Chemise online


----------



## Alick

astonishing ! ! !



pjlatte said:


> gianduia / rouge


----------



## purse mommy

dopey said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest loot... I was told it's the Magenta color. I love it to pieces!


Those are gorgeous


----------



## katsy

Alick said:


> astonishing ! ! !


 stunning  do this pair come in low heel?


----------



## Nieta

thanks *bluewin* and *couturequeen*. I've contacted several department stores in US but none of them has the Tribute in the colour and/or size I search (vanille or beige). Nordstrom does ship to the hotel and they told me to check again next Friday the availability in their website but DH comes back home Friday evening. I'm gonna visit again the YSL boutiques in Paris, maybe they have got new colours. 

*babyontheway*, *dopey* and *pjlatte*: congrats! Very pretty colours!  Dopey, Love the contrast of the magent and your skin tone.


----------



## dopey

Thank you everyone! :giggles:

Nieta, my hubby pointed that out as well. The color slightly changes depending on the room's lighting. Sometimes it looks very dark almost black. But sometimes the red-ness comes out.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hey ladies, I would really appreciate if I could get an opinion on the fit of these shoes. These are my first pair and I feel like I need a little more room, which is shocking to me, the Saks site said they run true to size and I wear a 61/2 usually and will usually get a 7 in heels because I like toe room. I don't have much toe room, but I don't know if that is just the fit of these shoes and I am concerned about going up a half size because the straps are already a little loose around the ankle. So I really don't know what to do? You ladies may have a lot more experience with the fit on these shoes, so I would really appreciate the feedback. I am attaching a pic, and please forgive the pedicure.


----------



## couturequeen

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I would really appreciate if I could get an opinion on the fit of these shoes.



The shoes you are modeling look great on your feet - what color is this? I am guessing that from above your toes look like they are too close to the edge. 

I had the same issue. The 39 1/2 fit perfectly  except my toes were all the way to the front. So I went up a size. They  still fit well, but gave me more toe room. 

If you wanted to try a larger size just to be sure, it will likely fit you similarly, but will give you that extra space in the front.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

couturequeen said:


> The shoes you are modeling look great on your feet - what color is this? I am guessing that from above your toes look like they are too close to the edge.
> 
> I had the same issue. The 39 1/2 fit perfectly except my toes were all the way to the front. So I went up a size. They still fit well, but gave me more toe room.
> 
> If you wanted to try a larger size just to be sure, it will likely fit you similarly, but will give you that extra space in the front.


 
Yea, I don't know, but I usually like more toe room. The are listed on the Saks site as Navy, but when the box came it said Dark Ocean. They are a deeper blue, but the flash made them look brighter.


----------



## *MJ*

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I would really appreciate if I could get an opinion on the fit of these shoes. These are my first pair and I feel like I need a little more room, which is shocking to me, the Saks site said they run true to size and I wear a 61/2 usually and will usually get a 7 in heels because I like toe room. I don't have much toe room, but I don't know if that is just the fit of these shoes and I am concerned about going up a half size because the straps are already a little loose around the ankle. So I really don't know what to do? You ladies may have a lot more experience with the fit on these shoes, so I would really appreciate the feedback. I am attaching a pic, and please forgive the pedicure.



To me, I think they fit just fine!! There's no toe overhang, and your toes aren't all the way to the edge. 

Oh, and they're quite stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I actually think that they look like a perfect fit.  I think if you went up 1/2 size there will be too much of a gap at the back or front.  If they are comfortable for you- keep them!  They are very pretty!


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I would really appreciate if I could get an opinion on the fit of these shoes. These are my first pair and I feel like I need a little more room, which is shocking to me, the Saks site said they run true to size and I wear a 61/2 usually and will usually get a 7 in heels because I like toe room. I don't have much toe room, but I don't know if that is just the fit of these shoes and I am concerned about going up a half size because the straps are already a little loose around the ankle. So I really don't know what to do? You ladies may have a lot more experience with the fit on these shoes, so I would really appreciate the feedback. I am attaching a pic, and please forgive the pedicure.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

babyontheway said:


> I actually think that they look like a perfect fit. I think if you went up 1/2 size there will be too much of a gap at the back or front. If they are comfortable for you- keep them! They are very pretty!


 
I would tend to agree with you, because I dont' want to exchange them and then have shoes that feel floppy or loose, especially around the back strap. This is my first pair of shoes that are above four inches and I really want to be able to feel stable in them. I reasoned when I bought them that I have done four and a half, so I should be able to do five inches.


----------



## b_c1

Nieta said:


> thanks indi3r4 and bluewin!
> yes, I have tried shops and one department store here (Printemps) but couldn't find any as I want (neutral colour, low heel, size 37). Even to the Cannes YSL shop I have already called. Anyway thanks very much, ladies.


 
Hi Nieta
Looks like Nordstroms has the vanille in 37.5 again if you can swing the 1/2 size difference  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...andal/3140084?origin=category&resultback=1287


----------



## Alick

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I would really appreciate if I could get an opinion on the fit of these shoes.



You're perfectly fine with the size. That material stretches a lot when used often. 

Looks good on you!


----------



## pilatesworks

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I would really appreciate if I could get an opinion on the fit of these shoes. These are my first pair and I feel like I need a little more room, which is shocking to me, the Saks site said they run true to size and I wear a 61/2 usually and will usually get a 7 in heels because I like toe room. I don't have much toe room, but I don't know if that is just the fit of these shoes and I am concerned about going up a half size because the straps are already a little loose around the ankle. So I really don't know what to do? You ladies may have a lot more experience with the fit on these shoes, so I would really appreciate the feedback. I am attaching a pic, and please forgive the pedicure.



My SA at Neiman's says that women often get shoes that are too big....he would say these are a perfect fit.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thanks everyone I really appreciate the feedback. It is really helpful!


----------



## katsy

pilatesworks said:


> My SA at Neiman's says that women often get shoes that are too big....he would say these are a perfect fit.


i would say different material has slight difference in terms of fitting. i have mauve patent and silver-grey, doesn't fit exactly the same, patent is a little tight, silver-grey comes a little loose.


----------



## katsy

pilatesworks said:


> My SA at Neiman's says that women often get shoes that are too big....he would say these are a perfect fit.


looking at your pix, i think this is perfect


----------



## gymangel812

so i got these tributes on 2nd cut at saks. my size wasn't available so i bought 1/2 size up and down. which one should i keep?

1/2 size down














1/2 size up


----------



## NANI1972

The 1/2 size down look the best IMO!


----------



## couturequeen

1/2 size down


----------



## authenticplease

1/2 down looks best


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I like the size down! Gorgeous!


----------



## lelak

can anyone tell me the tribute insole measurement for a 37?


----------



## lelak

can any one tell me the tribute measurements on a size 37


----------



## *MJ*

1/2 size down!


----------



## lelak

Can you wear them for long periods of time without pain? I am thinking about ordering them and wondering how comfortable they are for walking?


----------



## lelak

Also do they really run true to size?


----------



## lelak

dopey said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest loot... I was told it's the Magenta color. I love it to pieces!


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lelak

gymangel812 said:


> so i got these tributes on 2nd cut at saks. my size wasn't available so i bought 1/2 size up and down. which one should i keep?
> 
> 1/2 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size up


HALF SIZE DOWN LOOKS PERFECT!!! COLOR IS GREAT TOO!


----------



## gymangel812

lelak said:


> Can you wear them for long periods of time without pain? I am thinking about ordering them and wondering how comfortable they are for walking?


yes i find them pretty comfy compared to my other heels.



lelak said:


> Also do they really run true to size?


mine are 1 size up from tts (36.5 in louboutin, 37.5 in these).


----------



## demicouture

@gymangel *HALF* size down for sure 

i literally just got back from the YSL boutique here and they have every style/colour/heel height imaginable... i ended up with black patent high heel and love them... a 5minute buy but an oh so great one!!!

wanted the turquoise patent first but sold out in my size so il wait for more colour for winter


----------



## lelak

gymangel812 said:


> yes i find them pretty comfy compared to my other heels.
> 
> 
> mine are 1 size up from tts (36.5 in louboutin, 37.5 in these).


thank you for answering my question! I really appreciate it.


----------



## lelak

lelak said:


> thank you for answering my question! I really appreciate it.


would you happen to know the insole measurement for the ysl tribute 105 sz 7.5


----------



## gymangel812

lelak said:


> would you happen to know the insole measurement for the ysl tribute 105 sz 7.5


37: 9.25"
37.5: 9.5" 
38: 9.75"


----------



## babyontheway

Gym- they are fab and we are shoe twins!  The 1/2 size down would be my pick too, as long as they are comfy still


gymangel812 said:


> so i got these tributes on 2nd cut at saks. my size wasn't available so i bought 1/2 size up and down. which one should i keep?
> 
> 1/2 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size up


----------



## Alick

Another vote for half size down gym-mmie!


----------



## mlm4485

Does anyone know the insole measurement of the Tribute in size 36, 140 MM (5.5 inch) heel?  I just purchased this size in nude from the Nordstrom website...they say to size up, and I am normally a US Size 5, sometimes a 5.5.  Hopefully this will be ok as I am absolutely in LOVE with these sandals.


----------



## angelcove

demicouture said:


> @gymangel *HALF* size down for sure
> 
> i literally just got back from the YSL boutique here and they have every style/colour/heel height imaginable... i ended up with black patent high heel and love them... a 5minute buy but an oh so great one!!!
> 
> wanted the turquoise patent first but sold out in my size so il wait for more colour for winter


 
What??!!??  Turquoise patent??  Where??  I have to see!


----------



## anchorsaway

the ysl boutique at south coast plaza has the patent chartreuse with stingray platforms on sale for 499 (i think) not sure with what sizes they have left but give them a call.  they also had the grey demin kind and the periwinkle blue. i'm new to this thread so i'm not sure of the official color names.


----------



## icecreamom

My YSL Sale find  (Beige, 140mm, TTS)


----------



## *MJ*

icecreamom said:


> My YSL Sale find  (Beige, 140mm, TTS)



Gorgeous *icecreammom*!!! Congrats!! Shoe twins!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gorgeous indeed! I love the color. ^^^


----------



## icecreamom

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous *icecreammom*!!! Congrats!! Shoe twins!!!


Really? Awww, that's great!!! Shoe twin  This is my first pair.... but they are so comfy, I'm pretty sure it won't be my last 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous indeed! I love the color. ^^^


Thank you!  I'm confused with the color's name LOL I think is gold, but ysl.com describes it as "beige" and Saks calls it "barny nude" IDK, but I love it!


----------



## Kai Lien

Hi all! I just got the purple patent stingrays sent to me! They were a steal at $500!! The only thing is that my shoes came wrinkly. Has this happened to anyone else before? I too have the patent nude/gold pebbly sandals icecreamom and mj have but that one is really sturdy and the patent didn't do this. Gals, can you give me some advice? I really love them and want to keep them; I just don't want them to be problematic down the line.


----------



## raleighgoods

I just ordered 105s in marine from bluefly!! they were a steal so I couldn't pass on those babies...will post pics as soon as they arrive!


----------



## *MJ*

raleighgoods said:


> I just ordered 105s in marine from bluefly!! they were a steal so I couldn't pass on those babies...will post pics as soon as they arrive!



Congrats *raleighgoods*!!  You'll love them!!! They are so gorgeous!! Shoe twins!!!


----------



## icecreamom

raleighgoods said:


> I just ordered 105s in marine from bluefly!! they were a steal so I couldn't pass on those babies...will post pics as soon as they arrive!



Congrats!


----------



## *MJ*

I wore my Marine Tribs out to dinner this past Saturday...sorry for the grainy iPhone pic!!


----------



## gymangel812

i returned a pair of dark purple sandals in a 38 to saks yesterday. not sure how much they were, about $4xx.


----------



## ayuezr

I have been such a good girl until last weekend 

Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...






Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!

L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean


----------



## babyontheway

The marine is such a great color!  They look perfect with your outfit!  


*MJ* said:


> I wore my Marine Tribs out to dinner this past Saturday...sorry for the grainy iPhone pic!!



:worthy:  Amazing family of 75's!  I love them all!!!  Hopefully one day I can find a low heel with the t-strap


ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean


----------



## Julide

ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean



O.M.G.!! Congrats!!! Where did you find the lower heels with t-straps? I sooo want them!!


----------



## Alick

YOU ARE    H O T !!! 


*MJ* said:


> I wore my Marine Tribs out to dinner this past Saturday...sorry for the grainy iPhone pic!!


----------



## Alick

Enviousness = Your low Tribs with T-strap  

great choices




ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean


----------



## raleighgoods

*MJ* said:


> I wore my Marine Tribs out to dinner this past Saturday...sorry for the grainy iPhone pic!!


they look amazing!!! can't wait for mine!


----------



## icecreamom

*MJ* said:


> I wore my Marine Tribs out to dinner this past Saturday...sorry for the grainy iPhone pic!!


 LOOKING HAWT!! 



ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean


 
Wow!! Amazing!!! Congrats on the new additions


----------



## Toni Josephine

ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean



Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Toni Josephine

me and my YSL Tribtoo nappa pumps . 
very comfortable .


----------



## Kai Lien

MJ, love your marine sandals!! Such a great color!

Ayuezr, you are so lulcky to have such a lovely collection! I've never come by t-strapped 75s! 

Toni Josephine, love your tribtoo slingbacks!! I hope to own a pair someday. I don't see a lot of them around.


----------



## *MJ*

ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean



Gorgeous *ayuezr*!!! The Parma and the Dark Ocean are my faves!! I love your shoe storage in the background too! Looks so organized!!!


----------



## *MJ*

babyontheway said:


> The marine is such a great color!  They look perfect with your outfit!



Thanks *babyontheway*!!! 



Alick said:


> YOU ARE    H O T !!!



*Alick*!!!  



raleighgoods said:


> they look amazing!!! can't wait for mine!



Thanks *raleighgoods*!! I hope to see pics when you get them!! 



icecreamom said:


> LOOKING HAWT!!



Thanks *icecreamom*!!! 



Kai Lien said:


> MJ, love your marine sandals!! Such a great color!



Thank you *Kai Lien*!! Marine is such a deep pretty blue!!


----------



## *MJ*

Toni Josephine said:


> me and my YSL Tribtoo nappa pumps .
> very comfortable .



Love your Tribtoo slingbacks *Toni Josephine*!!!


----------



## ayuezr

babyontheway said:


> :worthy: Amazing family of 75's! I love them all!!! Hopefully one day I can find a low heel with the t-strap


 
Thanks!!! Hope you'll find your perfect low heels with t-strap soon  




Julide said:


> O.M.G.!! Congrats!!! Where did you find the lower heels with t-straps? I sooo want them!!


 
Thanks Julide!!! I got them at the YSL store...



Alick said:


> Enviousness = Your low Tribs with T-strap great choices


 
Thanks Alick!!! I have a weakness for the low Tribs with t-strap. My SA just BBM-ed me a pair in Olive and it looks gorgeous  



icecreamom said:


> Wow!! Amazing!!! Congrats on the new additions


 
Thanks icecreamom!!!



Toni Josephine said:


> Gorgeous !!!!


 
Thanks!!!  Your slingbacks are gorgeous!!!



*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous *ayuezr*!!! The Parma and the Dark Ocean are my faves!! I love your shoe storage in the background too! Looks so organized!!!


 
You're looking hawt in that Marine pair!!! I have the color but on a Tribtoo. I love the Parma and Dark Ocean too - such a pop of colors on your feet...That's my bags closet - my shoe storage is still a WIP, hehehe...


----------



## Toni Josephine

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous *ayuezr*!!! The Parma and the Dark Ocean are my faves!! I love your shoe storage in the background too! Looks so organized!!!



Thanks *MJ*~ love your marine Trib too~~~


----------



## Alick

ayuezr said:


> Thanks Alick!!! I have a weakness for the low Tribs with t-strap. My SA just BBM-ed me a pair in Olive and it looks gorgeous



SA from Asia or United States? Hehe!!! I understand low Tribs with T-strap came out in Asian countries but not in US as of yet...


----------



## Toni Josephine

ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean



Love your collection especially the Vanilla one. It is difficult to resist low trib sandals >_<


----------



## christymarie340

ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean



Um, gorgeous!!!...and that closet?


----------



## ayuezr

Alick said:


> SA from Asia or United States? Hehe!!! I understand low Tribs with T-strap came out in Asian countries but not in US as of yet...


 
Asia. I have always wondered that too - why the Tribs with t-strap is an Asian thing...



Toni Josephine said:


> Love your collection especially the Vanilla one. It is difficult to resist low trib sandals >_<


 
Thanks Toni Josephine!!!



christymarie340 said:


> Um, gorgeous!!!...and that closet?


 
Thanks christymarie!!!


----------



## ayuezr

This is the new arrivals BBM-ed by my SA...


----------



## raleighgoods

my new tributes came today!! 




105s Marine Patent


----------



## *MJ*

raleighgoods said:


> my new tributes came today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 105s Marine Patent



They look stunning on you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## authenticplease

They are fabulous, Raleighgoods!


----------



## randr21

major sale alert for the lower tribs at more than half off!

http://www.shirise.com/shirise/sear...pdown=3&submit_search.x=31&submit_search.y=18


----------



## shimin_123

Tks Randr21, just ordered mine. A black croc in size 38!


----------



## am2022

tempting... thanks randr!!!


----------



## xCookiedoughx

I've to say that by looking at all fabulous pics make
me want to own one!!

Iam waiting for my olive patent stingray
from the first sale at ysl.com

since I dun live in US it's take so long
for the tribute to arrive


----------



## SUCH_A_FN_LADY

You ladies have fabulous collections. I have been lusting these YSL shoes for years! The black patent ones are calling my name. Classic yet sexy!!


----------



## babyontheway

Aww I missed the sale tribs at shirise


----------



## tesi

i have always loved the tribute platform and am considering python and/or suede.
can anyone let me know how the python and suede wear over time?  i tend to shy away from exotics in shoes due to scales lifting and i have had bad luck with suedes (people spilling on my shoes- red wine-and i don't even drink)
would love your informed opinions....thank you!


----------



## shimin_123

Just received an email from Shirise to informed me that there was a discrepancy in their inventory and that they have sold out on the size that I wanted!! So sad!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shimin_123 said:


> Just received an email from Shirise to informed me that there was a discrepancy in their inventory and that they have sold out on the size that I wanted!! So sad!



Dont worry, for sure you will find anothe pair that you will love


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tesi said:


> i have always loved the tribute platform and am considering python and/or suede.
> can anyone let me know how the python and suede wear over time?  i tend to shy away from exotics in shoes due to scales lifting and i have had bad luck with suedes (people spilling on my shoes- red wine-and i don't even drink)
> would love your informed opinions....thank you!



if money is not a problem, I would take them in exotic leather, I don't have the tribute sandals in suede but I have a lot of Louboutins in suede and I have to be very careful with them, gets dirty easily and it is impossible to keep them perfect, but if you like more suede and you are very careful, go for them!


----------



## raleighgoods

Just took them out to a party last night they are SOOOOO comfortable!! Who knew


----------



## raleighgoods

*MJ* said:


> They look stunning on you!!! Congrats!!!





authenticplease said:


> They are fabulous, Raleighgoods!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Alick

raleighgoods said:


> my new tributes came today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 105s Marine Patent


*Wow!!!*


----------



## allbrandspls

*MJ* said:


> I wore my Marine Tribs out to dinner this past Saturday...sorry for the grainy iPhone pic!!


Looking fab MJ...love the navy.


ayuezr said:


> I have been such a good girl until last weekend
> 
> Say hello to my new Tribute 75 additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the lower heels especially if they come with the t-straps!!!
> 
> L-R: Vanilla, Parma, Dark Cuoio & Dark Ocean


congrats on your haul, love the colours.



Toni Josephine said:


> me and my YSL Tribtoo nappa pumps .
> very comfortable .


congrats on your slingbacks.



raleighgoods said:


> my new tributes came today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 105s Marine Patent


love those marines.


----------



## *MJ*

allbrandspls said:


> Looking fab MJ...love the navy.
> 
> congrats on your haul, love the colours.
> 
> 
> congrats on your slingbacks.
> 
> 
> love those marines.



Thanks *allbrandspls*!!


----------



## ayuezr

allbrandspls said:


> congrats on your haul, love the colours.


 
Thanks *allbrandspls*!!


----------



## ayuezr

My SA is a great enabler - just feeding my Tributes' addiction 

Low Tribs with t-strap!!!






Plum






Nude Patent


----------



## purse-nality

ayuezr said:


> My SA is a great enabler - just feeding my Tributes' addiction
> 
> Low Tribs with t-strap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent



my gosh... which ysl location are these from?!!


----------



## may3545

ayuezr said:


> My SA is a great enabler - just feeding my Tributes' addiction
> 
> Low Tribs with t-strap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent



I want to know where as well. I want the plums!


----------



## authenticplease

Several wonderful Tribute sandals have popped up on the 'Bay!

Yummy purple patent.....these sold out as soon Saks put them on the sales floor!  I just wish these were my size....36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...15547?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3369e175db

Stingray combo in 38.5 for 656 BIN OBO....these could be a really nice deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...73576?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba581948

Red patent in 36.....for 399 opening bid or 499 BIN.....notice the vampire bites on the sole from discount store purchase probably.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...73283?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a129f8f83

Grey flannel LH in 40.5 for $199 BIN.....if only they were a 1/2 smaller:girlpout:
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-FLA...35017?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b3eebfc9

As an aside.....my blue patent LH Tribute sandals arrived from NS!  So excited they are here


----------



## am2022

'D"  You always have been the biggest helper.... and enabler...

post pics of your new tribs!




authenticplease said:


> Several wonderful Tribute sandals have popped up on the 'Bay!
> 
> Yummy purple patent.....these sold out as soon Saks put them on the sales floor! I just wish these were my size....36.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...15547?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3369e175db
> 
> Stingray combo in 38.5 for 656 BIN OBO....these could be a really nice deal!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...73576?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba581948
> 
> Red patent in 36.....for 399 opening bid or 499 BIN.....notice the vampire bites on the sole from discount store purchase probably.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...73283?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a129f8f83
> 
> Grey flannel LH in 40.5 for $199 BIN.....if only they were a 1/2 smaller:girlpout:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-FLA...35017?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b3eebfc9
> 
> As an aside.....my blue patent LH Tribute sandals arrived from NS! So excited they are here


----------



## am2022

ive been trying to resist this one for the past 2 weeks...

must continue to resist!!!​


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Authenticplease, pics!!!!!  I am dying to see.


----------



## ayuezr

purse-nality said:


> my gosh... which ysl location are these from?!!


 


may3545 said:


> I want to know where as well. I want the plums!


 
Hi Ladies!!!  These are from the YSL Singapore.  HTH.


----------



## mrsallan

ayuezr said:


> Hi Ladies!!!  These are from the YSL Singapore.  HTH.



May I know from which shop. Might get my relative there to go and get me one and if you don't mind me asking, how much is it in Singapore. 

TIA


----------



## Shopmore

shimin_123 said:


> Just received an email from Shirise to informed me that there was a discrepancy in their inventory and that they have sold out on the size that I wanted!! So sad!



The day the Shirise sale was online I called the actual store to put my size on hold so I could try it on.  Went today and all ready to purchase when she said they WEREN'T on sale . Oh well.  Time to get my Celine mini luggage instead!


----------



## ayuezr

mrsallan said:


> May I know from which shop. Might get my relative there to go and get me one and if you don't mind me asking, how much is it in Singapore.
> 
> TIA


 
You can find them at both Marina Bay Sands and Ion Orchard.


----------



## kc_mae

Hi ladies, I've been a lurker on this subforum for quite some time now admiring everyone's shoes! I've had these shoes for a while, but I couldn't decide whether to keep or return them. You see, while I have no trouble shelling out money for purses, shoes are just a different story. Anyway, after a few weeks of contemplating, I've decided that these babies are for me to keep!! I just can't give 'em up  Meet my new loves, the vanilla Tribute!


----------



## *MJ*

kc_mae said:


> Hi ladies, I've been a lurker on this subforum for quite some time now admiring everyone's shoes! I've had these shoes for a while, but I couldn't decide whether to keep or return them. You see, while I have no trouble shelling out money for purses, shoes are just a different story. Anyway, after a few weeks of contemplating, I've decided that these babies are for me to keep!! I just can't give 'em up  Meet my new loves, the vanilla Tribute!



Love the Vanilla Tribs!! Congrats!!


----------



## am2022

love vanille.. congrats!


----------



## sylphfae

Oh woww, they're GORGEOUS!!!! That color is just divine, so rich!



kc_mae said:


> Hi ladies, I've been a lurker on this subforum for quite some time now admiring everyone's shoes! I've had these shoes for a while, but I couldn't decide whether to keep or return them. You see, while I have no trouble shelling out money for purses, shoes are just a different story. Anyway, after a few weeks of contemplating, I've decided that these babies are for me to keep!! I just can't give 'em up  Meet my new loves, the vanilla Tribute!


----------



## icecreamom

kc_mae said:


> Hi ladies, I've been a lurker on this subforum for quite some time now admiring everyone's shoes! I've had these shoes for a while, but I couldn't decide whether to keep or return them. You see, while I have no trouble shelling out money for purses, shoes are just a different story. Anyway, after a few weeks of contemplating, I've decided that these babies are for me to keep!! I just can't give 'em up  Meet my new loves, the vanilla Tribute!


OMG! How could you resist to these beauties!! They are such a lovely color!


----------



## Toni Josephine

Accidentally I encountered this pair of low-heeled Tribute in HK during sales
with price marked 50% down !!!! 


http://www.evernote.com/shard/s90/sh/e7332962-79bb-4dfc-98e6-6fa63215487c/eb6fd4c1735285b3fe95ee50add71fce


----------



## authenticplease

^^^That lilac color is stunning.....and I love the LH tributes!  I have never seen this color. Congrats on a wonderful find

kc_mae......So happy you decided to keep your lovelies!  What a perfect color to go with a variety of items


----------



## Toni Josephine

authenticplease said:


> ^^^That lilac color is stunning.....and I love the LH tributes!  I have never seen this color. Congrats on a wonderful find
> 
> kc_mae......So happy you decided to keep your lovelies!  What a perfect color to go with a variety of items



Thanks ! I feel lucky!


----------



## babyontheway

Great find!  They are a pretty color!  I love being at the right place at the right time


Toni Josephine said:


> Accidentally I encountered this pair of low-heeled Tribute in HK during sales
> with price marked 50% down !!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.evernote.com/shard/s90/sh/e7332962-79bb-4dfc-98e6-6fa63215487c/eb6fd4c1735285b3fe95ee50add71fce


----------



## authenticplease

I found these LH Navy Patent Tribute Sandals at Nathalie Schuterman.......







I am so excited with them.....they were 50% off too


----------



## mrsallan

mrsallan said:


> May I know from which shop. Might get my relative there to go and get me one and if you don't mind me asking, how much is it in Singapore.
> 
> TIA



Thank you for your reply.


----------



## icecreamom

Toni Josephine said:


> Accidentally I encountered this pair of low-heeled Tribute in HK during sales
> with price marked 50% down !!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.evernote.com/shard/s90/s...6fa63215487c/eb6fd4c1735285b3fe95ee50add71fce


 
WOW! They match beautifully with your Muse


----------



## icecreamom

authenticplease said:


> I found these LH Navy Patent Tribute Sandals at Nathalie Schuterman.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited with them.....they were 50% off too


 
Navy  I called NM as soon as I found out they were on sale and they were all gone! They are simply stunning!


----------



## babyontheway

Aww D- Congrats on your find!  You are always so helpful to others with great deals on shoes, so it is good to see that you hook yourself up too  I love them!!!!!


authenticplease said:


> I found these LH Navy Patent Tribute Sandals at Nathalie Schuterman.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited with them.....they were 50% off too


----------



## GlammaGurl

very lovely ladies!


----------



## humpybunny

Hi ladies, im thinking of getting myself a pair of these beauties but I'm wondering if they're a classic. And I tride both the 75 and 105. While the 105 look way better, the 75 seemed better for walking, the 105 were just too high. What do you think? Thanks ladies


----------



## authenticplease

icecreamom said:


> Navy  I called NM as soon as I found out they were on sale and they were all gone! They are simply stunning!


 


babyontheway said:


> Aww D- Congrats on your find! You are always so helpful to others with great deals on shoes, so it is good to see that you hook yourself up too I love them!!!!!


 
 Thanks, ladies!!   I am so pleased with them


----------



## authenticplease

humpybunny said:


> Hi ladies, im thinking of getting myself a pair of these beauties but I'm wondering if they're a classic. And I tride both the 75 and 105. While the 105 look way better, the 75 seemed better for walking, the 105 were just too high. What do you think? Thanks ladies


 
It really depends on your lifestyle.  I prefer the 75 hh as they are very work appropriate for me and I can walk in them all day.....however, I love the look of the 105 hh.  (I found them comfortable too)


----------



## kat99

I have the 75 and I love them - I wear them all the time and they are very comfortable and can also wear them to work!


----------



## juneping

authenticplease said:


> I found these LH Navy Patent Tribute Sandals at Nathalie Schuterman.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited with them.....they were 50% off too



oh lucky you. i wanted to buy the navy patent but they were sold out.


----------



## Minda

What is the actual heel height of the Tribute 75? (ie. how much taller will I be wearing them)?


----------



## hazeltt

authenticplease said:


> I found these LH Navy Patent Tribute Sandals at Nathalie Schuterman.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited with them.....they were 50% off too



They're beautiful! And what a great deal!


----------



## AmyNJacob

My fiance bought me the magenta tributes as a wedding present.  We aren't getting married until mid-October so I have to wait until we get on the wedding cruise to wear them, but I took some shots on my cell phone!  Cant wait to wear them


----------



## *MJ*

AmyNJacob said:


> My fiance bought me the magenta tributes as a wedding present.  We aren't getting married until mid-October so I have to wait until we get on the wedding cruise to wear them, but I took some shots on my cell phone!  Cant wait to wear them



Gorgeous shoes!!! Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous shoes!!! Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!


 
Thanks so much


----------



## cc*chic

Joining the club with my first pair of tributes!


----------



## babyontheway

^^ A must have (IMO) 
congrats on your tributes!!


----------



## *MJ*

cc*chic said:


> Joining the club with my first pair of tributes!



Gorgeous!!! Love the color!! Congrats!!!


----------



## telavivit

I ve read many many pages of this thread and don t wanna open a new one for my question. 
I m considering buying a pair of tribute but I tried them on and the high heel is way to hight for me. The lower heel ones were super comfortable but I feel like they give an "older" look. I m only 23 and don t dress classic at all. I m wondring then if I should get them at all.
It makes me hesitate. What do you think? thanks for anybody who can help me decide.


----------



## couturequeen

telavivit said:


> I ve read many many pages of this thread and don t wanna open a new one for my question.
> I m considering buying a pair of tribute but I tried them on and the high heel is way to hight for me. The lower heel ones were super comfortable but I feel like they give an "older" look. I m only 23 and don t dress classic at all. I m wondring then if I should get them at all.
> It makes me hesitate. What do you think? thanks for anybody who can help me decide.



I prefer my lower heel ones. I don't think they look older compared to the high ones. If you like the way they look and will wear them, certainly get them. But if you are unsure, spend the money on a pair of shoes that you absolutely love!


----------



## randr21




----------



## bubbly.bubby

Hi Guys!

In YSL tribute sandals, what exact color/shade is "mauve"? If you can help me, please please show me photos to help me differentiate YSL's mauve, magenta and purple?

Thanks thanks thanks!

In this case, what colors are the following:

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc181/chpwhy/DSC04033.jpg?t=1241418593

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc181/chpwhy/DSC04045.jpg?t=1241418611

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1253689&d=1290217199

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=P1030878.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

TIA!


----------



## Marchee

cc*chic, love your tributes. Is this the nude color? Lower-heeled? Modeling pics please


----------



## bubbly.bubby

LVobsessed415 said:


> does anyone have these or know the name?



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=774285&d=1242763747

Hi there! So do you have the exact name for this kind of YSL tribute? Anyone?


----------



## cc*chic

Marchee said:


> cc*chic, love your tributes. Is this the nude color? Lower-heeled? Modeling pics please



Yes, its the low heeled tributes in Vanilla.


----------



## loubilover18

Anybody know where I can find these in some sort of pony hair?


----------



## cookie888

authenticplease said:


> I found these LH Navy Patent Tribute Sandals at Nathalie Schuterman.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited with them.....they were 50% off too



50% off?! Lucky you!!!!


----------



## cookie888

I've been stalking the ysl tributes for a while now and was wondering what the sizing is like. Yes, yes I know I should probably go into a store and try them on but I work all the time and find it difficult to find a break so I'm planning the lazy way....

I'm a UK5.5 so any help from UK ladies would be great!

Tia!


----------



## bubbly.bubby

Hi, Ladies!

To those of you who have bought YSL tribute sandals from BLUEFLY.com, can you please tell me how your items got delivered to you? The courier is UPS, right? So what I wanna know next is what's inside the UPS box and the condition of the whole package when it got to your doorsteps! I ordered a new pair of YSL tributes from BF and I wanna know what to expect. From UPS box to original YSL box, to original YSL dust bag, to the condition of 'em all.   I just want the shoes to be in a very brand new condition and undamaged as they should be! HELP!

TIA!


----------



## *MJ*

bubbly.bubby said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> 
> To those of you who have bought YSL tribute sandals from BLUEFLY.com, can you please tell me how your items got delivered to you? The courier is UPS, right? So what I wanna know next is what's inside the UPS box and the condition of the whole package when it got to your doorsteps! I ordered a new pair of YSL tributes from BF and I wanna know what to expect. From UPS box to original YSL box, to original YSL dust bag, to the condition of 'em all.   I just want the shoes to be in a very brand new condition and undamaged as they should be! HELP!
> 
> TIA!



Hi!! I've bought 4 pairs of Tribs from BF, and they did come via UPS...and they were very well packaged. They all were pristine, and came in the original box, with the YSL dustbag and extra heel taps. Hope that helps, and congrats on your new Tribs!!


----------



## bubbly.bubby

*MJ* said:


> Hi!! I've bought 4 pairs of Tribs from BF, and they did come via UPS...and they were very well packaged. They all were pristine, and came in the original box, with the YSL dustbag and extra heel taps. Hope that helps, and congrats on your new Tribs!!



Awesome! Thanks, MJ! I was really kind of hoping you would reply since I've seen your fabulous collection!  Hehehe. Now I'm excited! I wish mine would come just the way you described it! I got a little paranoid when I read some reviews about ladies who've received damaged boxes and shoes w/ scratches!


----------



## *MJ*

bubbly.bubby said:


> Awesome! Thanks, MJ! I was really kind of hoping you would reply since I've seen your fabulous collection!  Hehehe. Now I'm excited! I wish mine would come just the way you described it! I got a little paranoid when I read some reviews about ladies who've received damaged boxes and shoes w/ scratches!



I'm sure your Tribs will be perfect *bubbly*!!   I hope you'll post pics when they arrive!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Has anybody seen the YSL bright blue tributes IRL? Is the color really a bright blue or is it darker?


----------



## LADY_STYLE

lvpiggy said:


> here's a couple of pix i took when i first purchased the black suede tributes w/gold trim:


This color is soooo amazing! Is there any possible that I can get the same one still?


----------



## vinlynus

Opinions please! What do you think of the color Chemise? I found a pair in my size but wondering if it will be easy to coordinate with my wardrobe (mine is boring: neutral, black and denim)? TIA!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hey, can someone please advise me on altering the ankle strap. I almost never wear my sandals becuase they feel loose around the ankles and with the higher heel I don't like the instability. I just find the ankle strap too big, and I don't even think it is adjusted for smaller sizes. I would appreciate any help you ladies can offer!


----------



## gymangel812

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey, can someone please advise me on altering the ankle strap. I almost never wear my sandals becuase they feel loose around the ankles and with the higher heel I don't like the instability. I just find the ankle strap too big, and I don't even think it is adjusted for smaller sizes. I would appreciate any help you ladies can offer!


have a cobbler put more hole(s) in the strap?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

gymangel812 said:


> have a cobbler put more hole(s) in the strap?



Yea, I thought of that, but I don't want it to throw off the t on the strap too much. I hope that makes sense.  But I am going to take it in because I am just not wearing these shoes.


----------



## Julide

BTW Is there any news of the T-Strap coming in the lower heel? I have seen a couple on this thread but they seem to be from Asia? Just hoping someone else has some news for me.TIA!!!


----------



## carabelli888

Can someone please tell me what color these tributes that Le Ann Rimes is wearing? Is it the new nude that is available at Nordstrom.com? The one from nordstrom says nude but when I got the package, it's a little more on the pink side than nude. I like the one on Le Ann Rimes. Does anyone know what is the color shade name it is called and where I can possibly get it? TIA


----------



## fmd914

Hi. I'm not sure which ones you purchased from Nordstrom but it may have been the nude patent.  I have those.  (which are more camel in my opinion).  It doesn't appear to me that Leann's are patent.  There was a color a couple of years ago called vanilla that they could be.  

posted here by Alick:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-95.html


----------



## carabelli888

^^^Thank you so much for the info.  I appreciate you taking the time to give me the link.


----------



## ouija board

carabelli888 said:


> Can someone please tell me what color these tributes that Le Ann Rimes is wearing? Is it the new nude that is available at Nordstrom.com? The one from nordstrom says nude but when I got the package, it's a little more on the pink side than nude. I like the one on Le Ann Rimes. Does anyone know what is the color shade name it is called and where I can possibly get it? TIA



I'm pretty sure my Tributes are the same color as the pair she is wearing.  Mine were labelled "Vanilla" and I got them at Neiman Marcus.  But like yours, mine have a bit more pink than expected for a color called vanilla.


----------



## authenticplease

These are all new LH Tributes at Saks ATL.....photos courtesy of Jonathan at Saks Atl  jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com


$795






$1095 Saks Exclusive


----------



## authenticplease

And these also.....

Loving this purple suede!  $1025






$795


----------



## babyontheway

D- thanks so much for posting!  I am seriously loving the gray patent and the purple suede


authenticplease said:


> And these also.....
> 
> Loving this purple suede!  $1025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $795


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous!!! I especially love the snake ones!! I wonder if they come in the higher heel?


----------



## sylphfae

Gorgeous, *authenticplease *!! Am loving those teal ones in particular!


----------



## sylphfae

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea, I thought of that, but I don't want it to throw off the t on the strap too much. I hope that makes sense.  But I am going to take it in because I am just not wearing these shoes.


 
Hiya! I had the same problem (ankles too skinny for Tribute sandals) and I had my cobbler punch in some extra holes. It doesn't throw off the T-strap at all, cos you can just centre the T-strap after the horizontal strap is tightened. It's an easy fix, no worries on cobbler messing it up, and it makes the shoe so much more stable and comfy!


----------



## Toni Josephine

have been wanting this for long.eventually got it


----------



## *MJ*

Toni Josephine said:
			
		

> have been wanting this for long.eventually got it



Gorgeous!!! Are they the "Flame" patent?


----------



## macristina29

My Orchid Tribute.


----------



## *MJ*

macristina29 said:
			
		

> My Orchid Tribute.



Gorgeous macristina29!!! Shoe twinnies!!!


----------



## babyontheway

macristina29 said:


> My Orchid Tribute.



So pretty!  Shoe twins too
I have 2 new pair coming to me!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## macristina29

thanks ladies. i have another pair coming soon too from Val.


----------



## superBag

Toni Josephine said:


> have been wanting this for long.eventually got it
> 
> 
> View attachment 1524269



are these the POPPY?  Im still waiting for mine


----------



## Toni Josephine

thanks.they are real sexy..


----------



## babyontheway

at the beginning of this week I had no low heel tributes.... I now have 3:ninja::ninja:


----------



## *MJ*

babyontheway said:


> at the beginning of this week I had no low heel tributes.... I now have 3:ninja::ninja:



Wowza *babyontheway*!!! Nice Haul!! Congrats!!!  

Which pairs did you get? Pics please!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Can anyone suggest sizing for this pair of Palais Suede Mary Jane? I wear 35.5 in tribute sandal and 36 in tribtoo pump. My true size is 35.5.

Since nordstrom sizing guide says this runs half size small. Should I order this in 36? Please advise. Thank you

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...p/3208373?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=570


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> at the beginning of this week I had no low heel tributes.... I now have 3:ninja::ninja:


 
Baby...that's a good way to start the sale season!  We must see modeling pictures when you receive them


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks MJ!  I will make sure to post pics soon- I am still waiting for one pair to be delivered, but I have red and bronze and waiting for black patent


*MJ* said:


> Wowza *babyontheway*!!! Nice Haul!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Which pairs did you get? Pics please!!



Hi yodaling- good to see you here!  My true us size is 8 and I wear 39 in ysl. I would recommend going up a full size from us size. If 35.5 is your European size then I would order your tts. Hope that makes sense. I think 36 would be your best best


yodaling1 said:


> Can anyone suggest sizing for this pair of Palais Suede Mary Jane? I wear 35.5 in tribute sandal and 36 in tribtoo pump. My
> true size is 35.5.
> 
> Since nordstrom sizing guide says this runs half size small. Should I order this in 36? Please advise. Thank you
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...p/3208373?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=570



You know me better- prolly no modeling pics 


amusedcleo said:


> Baby...that's a good way to start the sale season!  We must see modeling pictures when you receive them


----------



## LadyCupid

babyontheway said:


> Hi yodaling- good to see you here!  My true us size is 8 and I wear 39 in ysl. I would recommend going up a full size from us size. If 35.5 is your European size then I would order your tts. Hope that makes sense. I think 36 would be your best best



Rarely come to the YSL forum but this pair of mary jane made me. LOL. My true European size is 35.5. Thank you for your advise. I will get the 35.5 since 36 is sold out and I hope it will stretch.


----------



## BellaShoes

..


----------



## dvfgirl82

Julide said:


> BTW Is there any news of the T-Strap coming in the lower heel? I have seen a couple on this thread but they seem to be from Asia? Just hoping someone else has some news for me.TIA!!!



Yes, and it's about time! I just saw these on NM and BG websites:


----------



## Julide

dvfgirl82 said:


> Yes, and it's about time! I just saw these on NM and BG websites:



*DVFGirl82 *I hope they make more colours soon!!


----------



## babyontheway

Here are my 2 recent purchases from Woodbury outlet Grenade low heel tribute


----------



## babyontheway

and tobacco


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous pairs babyontheway!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## juneping

babyontheway said:


> Here are my 2 recent purchases from Woodbury outlet Grenade low heel tribute





babyontheway said:


> and tobacco



oh, these are so lovely!!  so jealous....


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> Here are my 2 recent purchases from Woodbury outlet Grenade low heel tribute


 
Baby I love, love, love the Grenade!  Wish I had gotten them as well.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies....

I have a tribtoo question... So what is the entire heel height of the 80mm tribtoo? I know the 105mm equates to 140mm... thoughts?


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> These are all new LH Tributes at Saks ATL.....photos courtesy of Jonathan at Saks Atl jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com
> 
> 
> $795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1095 Saks Exclusive


 



authenticplease said:


> And these also.....
> 
> Loving this purple suede! $1025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $795


 
The brown LH Tribute sandals and the black Saks exclusive with snake head accent along with the purple suede and camel suede with chain accent are available for presale for 30% off at Saks ATL....contact Jonathan at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com or text at 770-331-9600.


----------



## christymarie340

babyontheway said:


> Here are my 2 recent purchases
> from Woodbury outlet Grenade low heel tribute



Gorgeous! Do you know if they'll take a phone order/ship? And the cost? I've  been looking for the low heel in brown. TIA


----------



## vshp

Wow, I love the shoes so much, it looks comfy too.


----------



## randr21

these gorgeous babies are on sale on nap.  lucky you if youre a 5, 5.5, 7.5 or 10,5

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163959

and the nude patent cap toe is also available to the lucky 10.5 shoe sized gal.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170746


----------



## allbrandspls

macristina29 said:


> My Orchid Tribute.


 OMG i love this colour. I wish i could find this colour in my size.


*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous pairs babyontheway!!! Congrats!!!


 


babyontheway said:


> Here are my 2 recent purchases from Woodbury outlet Grenade low heel tribute


 Congrats  K on your flame and tobacco tributes. love them !!!


----------



## macristina29

Roses are red...


----------



## *MJ*

macristina29 said:
			
		

> Roses are red...



Oh my goodness!!! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunnyday23

macristina29 said:
			
		

> Roses are red...



So pretty!  What color red are the first ones?


----------



## macristina29

Sunnyday23 said:


> So pretty!  What color red are the first ones?



thanks! its grenade...


----------



## superBag

macristina29 said:


> Roses are red...



wow!!!! nice red =)


----------



## ayuezr

I have been on a shoe ban since August and thought I share those purchased just before the ban 

I did get the plum or Sanguine, as stated on the box 






...and also in Tanned and Kaki






I broke my shoe ban during my Stateside vacay in Nov for these babies from the YSL at Crystals in Vegas - hmmm...I think a 2++ months shoe ban is a good start 






I think the green (Dark Leaf) goes well with my LV Lockit in Perrier






...and the other just because DH just love the Black+Ivory/Bluette combo


----------



## *MJ*

ayuezr said:
			
		

> I have been on a shoe ban since August and thought I share those purchased just before the ban
> 
> I did get the plum or Sanguine, as stated on the box
> 
> ...and also in Tanned and Kaki
> 
> I broke my shoe ban during my Stateside vacay in Nov for these babies from the YSL at Crystals in Vegas - hmmm...I think a 2++ months shoe ban is a good start
> 
> I think the green (Dark Leaf) goes well with my LV Lockit in Perrier
> 
> ...and the other just because DH just love the Black+Ivory/Bluette combo



Wowza!!! What a fabulous haul!!! Congrats!! 

I'd love to see modeling shots!!


----------



## b_c1

*MJ* said:


> Wowza!!! What a fabulous haul!!! Congrats!!
> 
> I'd love to see modeling shots!!


 
Agree!!


----------



## Sunnyday23

b_c1 said:
			
		

> Agree!!



Me too!


----------



## Pink.Eggplant

stunning!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous YSL Tribute Platform Sandals 
Black Patent!!!
Size 38 $399 OBO from a lovely tpfer!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Yve...ack-Patent-Platform-Sandal-sz-38-TPF/44775627


----------



## AEGIS

i love this color and would love a pair in this style and height



babyontheway said:


> and tobacco


----------



## angelcove

Does anyone know what colors tribs will be coming in for resort/spring/summer?  I'm currently lusting over the poppy color.  I saw pink patent on nm.com, but that shoe is no longer available.   Thanks!


----------



## loves2shop_nary

is there a purple tribute which is not patent? like this pic i attched? im just curious


----------



## beduina

Last week i came across this HTF pair Cobalt Blue Leather! size 36 brand new £595 or BO

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140670971943?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_6093wt_1187


----------



## shockboogie

loves2shop_nary said:
			
		

> is there a purple tribute which is not patent? like this pic i attched? im just curious



I have this exact pair and it's a Saks Exclusive.


----------



## babyontheway

loves2shop_nary said:


> is there a purple tribute which is not patent? like this pic i attched? im just curious



Yup- these are mine and were purchased from Saks in Boston.  I was deciding between these and the patent and I opted for these


----------



## babyontheway

shockboogie said:


> I have this exact pair and it's a Saks Exclusive.



Shoe twins


----------



## Luv n bags

I am new to YSL, so I posted this pic in the wrong thread.  Here is my first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals.  Now I want every color available!

Question for YSL experts:  These are 1/2 size bigger than my tts.  Do these run big or tts? These are not tight enough, so I am going to pad them and put some strappy strips on the ankle straps.  I am just wondering if I should order my future YSL's in my tts?


----------



## Nieta

Hi, anyone has already seen this in real? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/181678
I wonder if it looks more pinky or really clay...


----------



## couturequeen

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> I am new to YSL, so I posted this pic in the wrong thread.  Here is my first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals.  Now I want every color available!
> 
> Question for YSL experts:  These are 1/2 size bigger than my tts.  Do these run big or tts? These are not tight enough, so I am going to pad them and put some strappy strips on the ankle straps.  I am just wondering if I should order my future YSL's in my tts?



I would go TTS in the future.


----------



## baglover529

tigertrixie said:


> I am new to YSL, so I posted this pic in the wrong thread.  Here is my first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals.  Now I want every color available!
> 
> Question for YSL experts:  These are 1/2 size bigger than my tts.  Do these run big or tts? These are not tight enough, so I am going to pad them and put some strappy strips on the ankle straps.  I am just wondering if I should order my future YSL's in my tts?



They look a tad big on you, best to go TTS next time.  Nevertheless, those shoes are spectacular! I got mine in my true size and they are perfect.


----------



## Luv n bags

baglover529 said:


> They look a tad big on you, best to go TTS next time.  Nevertheless, those shoes are spectacular! I got mine in my true size and they are perfect.


 
Thank you for your response.  I did order another pair TTS and had to restrain myself with just one pair.


----------



## Luv n bags

couturequeen said:


> I would go TTS in the future.


 
Thanks for your response.  I am getting a pair TTS - hopefully my feet won't slide around so much.


----------



## Luv n bags

I just got my new YSL Tribute sandals in "Flame".  The color is more coral than red.  This is my tts and they fit so much better than the black pair!


----------



## *MJ*

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> I just got my new YSL Tribute sandals in "Flame".  The color is more coral than red.  This is my tts and they fit so much better than the black pair!



Gorgeous!! Congrats!! I have them in the higher heel, and I love them!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## babyontheway

tigertrixie said:


> I just got my new YSL Tribute sandals in "Flame".  The color is more coral than red.  This is my tts and they fit so much better than the black pair!



Stunning!  They almost seem to glow!


----------



## Luv n bags

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats!! I have them in the higher heel, and I love them!!
> 
> I kept looking at your pair in anticipation of mine.  I love the higher heel, but I am so uncoordinated.  I look drunk when I walk in them, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


babyontheway said:


> Stunning! They almost seem to glow!


 
Thank you! My DH said the color looks sort of "neon" or flourescent.


----------



## *MJ*

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> Thank you! My DH said the color looks sort of "neon" or flourescent.



The really are perfect for spring and summer!! They do sort of glow!! They have become one of my fave pairs of Tribs...enjoy them!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## indi3r4

tigertrixie said:


> I just got my new YSL Tribute sandals in "Flame".  The color is more coral than red.  This is my tts and they fit so much better than the black pair!



 
where did you get this, S?

I have an addition to share as well..  I scored this about 2 weeks ago from NM. They're such a great neutral.


----------



## baglover529

tigertrixie said:


> I just got my new YSL Tribute sandals in "Flame".  The color is more coral than red.  This is my tts and they fit so much better than the black pair!



Beautiful!  TTS definitely looks like they were made for your feet. I am thinking of getting another pair again myself!


----------



## *MJ*

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> where did you get this, S?
> 
> I have an addition to share as well..  I scored this about 2 weeks ago from NM. They're such a great neutral.



Love these!! Congrats!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Luv n bags

indi3r4 said:


> where did you get this, S?
> 
> I have an addition to share as well..  I scored this about 2 weeks ago from NM. They're such a great neutral.


 
Oh, my! These are a great neutral!
I got my new pair from the YSL outlet - Anthony can help you with whatever you need - 1-951-922-8026...he is a sweetheart and they have an additional 30% off!



baglover529 said:


> Beautiful!  TTS definitely looks like they were made for your feet. I am thinking of getting another pair again myself!


 
I love these and want them in every color.  Anthony at the YSL outlet helped me - and I got an additional 30% off.  1-951-922-8026.  He is a sweetheat!


----------



## ayuezr

My first pair for 2012.  Love the pearly white color and the textrured leather look


----------



## *MJ*

ayuezr said:
			
		

> My first pair for 2012.  Love the pearly white color and the textrured leather look



So pretty! I love the texture! Great choice!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Luv n bags

ayuezr said:


> My first pair for 2012. Love the pearly white color and the textrured leather look


 
Love these!


----------



## angelinachrow

letucche said:


> Cool! A fellow YSL tribute lover!!
> 
> Go for it, ladies!



Another one  I love YSL shoes


----------



## pjlatte

So pretty! Congrats!



ayuezr said:


> My first pair for 2012.  Love the pearly white color and the textrured leather look


----------



## Sunnyday23

I have bought two pairs if tributes (nude and a silvery bronze color)over the last six months.  I'm wondering though if it's a good idea to buy another pair. Yes, they are extremely comfortable, but am not sure if the platform look is going to stay in style.  I've noticed a lot of the new styles have little to no platform and have that pointy toe.

What do you think?  Is it smart to buy another pair with changes in styles coming out? If I do, it'd be the basic black napa leather.


----------



## ayuezr

Thank you ladies! Am on a short break and got this lovely Red, one of 4 exclusive colors, which include yellow, gold and shocking pink and all in nappa!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

ayuezr said:


> Thank you ladies! Am on a short break and got this lovely Red, one of 4 exclusive colors, which include yellow, gold and shocking pink and all in nappa!!!


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## babyontheway

ayuezr said:


> Thank you ladies! Am on a short break and got this lovely Red, one of 4 exclusive colors, which include yellow, gold and shocking pink and all in nappa!!!



Wow- these are beautiful. The nappa looks as soft as satin!  Shocking pink sounds uh-amazing


----------



## s.s. alexandra

tigertrixie said:


> I just got my new YSL Tribute sandals in "Flame".  The color is more coral than red.  This is my tts and they fit so much better than the black pair!



I am DYING for the flame Tributes!!! Waiting for them to arrive at the only boutique in my city that stocks YSL... I have a nude pair and I think they are possibly the best sandals ever. I go for the higher heel though.


----------



## *MJ*

s.s. alexandra said:


> I am DYING for the flame Tributes!!! Waiting for them to arrive at the only boutique in my city that stocks YSL... I have a nude pair and I think they are possibly the best sandals ever. I go for the higher heel though.


 
The Flame Tribs are amazing!!! They are my favorite of my 9 pairs of Tribute sandals!!

I posted this photo much earlier in the thread, but I figured with all the talk about this color, I'd post it again!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

*MJ* said:


> The Flame Tribs are amazing!!! They are my favorite of my 9 pairs of Tribute sandals!!
> 
> I posted this photo much earlier in the thread, but I figured with all the talk about this color, I'd post it again!



Oh my god they make me giddy. I can't wait to have them and wear them with a white dress and red lipstick. And I've just joined tPF and haven't looked through this whole thread, so thank you for re-posting the picture!


----------



## *MJ*

s.s. alexandra said:
			
		

> Oh my god they make me giddy. I can't wait to have them and wear them with a white dress and red lipstick. And I've just joined tPF and haven't looked through this whole thread, so thank you for re-posting the picture!



You're welcome!! I think that outfit sounds fabulous! Welcome to tPF!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fieryfashionist

^The Flame Tribs are fabulous!!   I was lucky enough to get them for an absolute steal (something like $268 ) some months back and cannot wait to wear 'em!   MJ, they look amazing on you!


----------



## Luv n bags

*MJ* said:


> The Flame Tribs are amazing!!! They are my favorite of my 9 pairs of Tribute sandals!!
> 
> I posted this photo much earlier in the thread, but I figured with all the talk about this color, I'd post it again!


 
These look fabulous on you! I can't wait to wear mine.


----------



## Luv n bags

s.s. alexandra said:


> I am DYING for the flame Tributes!!! Waiting for them to arrive at the only boutique in my city that stocks YSL... I have a nude pair and I think they are possibly the best sandals ever. I go for the higher heel though.


 
Can't wait to see your new addition!


----------



## Luv n bags

fieryfashionist said:


> ^The Flame Tribs are fabulous!!  I was lucky enough to get them for an absolute steal (*something like $268* ) some months back and cannot wait to wear 'em!  MJ, they look amazing on you!


 
Man, what a fantastic price!


----------



## *MJ*

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> ^The Flame Tribs are fabulous!!   I was lucky enough to get them for an absolute steal (something like $268 ) some months back and cannot wait to wear 'em!   MJ, they look amazing on you!



Thank you fieryfashionist!!  

And you got them for under 300??? That is the YSL deal of the century!! Congrats!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> These look fabulous on you! I can't wait to wear mine.



Thanks tigertrixie!! I'm sure they will become one of your favorite pairs!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelcove

MJ, Wowzers!!! Stunning, just stunning! 
They are amazing on you!!! Nice legs BTW.

I'm hoping to get a pr in POPPY. 
Does anyone know what shade of blue the tribs are on saks.com?  not navy blue, but the other blue patent.  Sorry, I can't seem to copy pic or link.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I know, right?!   When my SA asked me if I wanted 'em, I was like, do you really have to ask? 




tigertrixie said:


> Man, what a fantastic price!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!   I knoww!  You're right, haha, it was definitely one of those amazing "are you serious?!" finds!   Thank you! 




*MJ* said:


> Thank you fieryfashionist!!
> 
> And you got them for under 300??? That is the YSL deal of the century!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

angelcove said:
			
		

> MJ, Wowzers!!! Stunning, just stunning!
> They are amazing on you!!! Nice legs BTW.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a pr in POPPY.
> Does anyone know what shade of blue the tribs are on saks.com?  not navy blue, but the other blue patent.  Sorry, I can't seem to copy pic or link.



Thanks angelcove!! 

Poppy sounds gorgeous!! I'll take a look those blue tribs on Saks.com website as soon as I get home 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Luv n bags

I brought four pairs of CL's in for vibram soles and rubber heels to provide traction.  Since my new YSL's are also slippery, I decided to have them vibramed and rubber heels put on.  I had them use the red vibrams and I think they turned out fabulously!

Here they are:


----------



## pbdb

^^^^^That's great advice!! Always wondered how I can use my tribs without injuring myself!!
Thanks!!


----------



## *MJ*

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> I brought four pairs of CL's in for vibram soles and rubber heels to provide traction.  Since my new YSL's are also slippery, I decided to have them vibramed and rubber heels put on.  I had them use the red vibrams and I think they turned out fabulously!
> 
> Here they are:



They look great tigertrixie!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## allbrandspls

Congrats MJ on your flames! Looks awesome on you. lucky you 9th pair.
Fiery!!!!! Long time no see. Wow u need to give me your SA details.....awesome deal! let me know next time girly.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm completely shocked right now!
I found these shoes at TJMaxx today - I had no idea they were Tribute sandals!
But based on the pics I've been looking at, they sure look like them!  Am I right?  Are these Navy Patent Tribute Sandals?

(please excuse my unmanicured feet - I wasn't planning on shoe shopping and I certainly wasn't planning on modeling an open toe shoe today!):shame:


----------



## jackie683

iluvmybags said:


> I'm completely shocked right now!
> I found these shoes at TJMaxx today - I had no idea they were Tribute sandals!
> But based on the pics I've been looking at, they sure look like them!  Am I right?  Are these Navy Patent Tribute Sandals?
> 
> (please excuse my unmanicured feet - I wasn't planning on shoe shopping and I certainly wasn't planning on modeling an open toe shoe today!):shame:


I always get good stuff at Tj Maxx! Which store did you find those in? City/state?


----------



## *MJ*

iluvmybags said:


> I'm completely shocked right now!
> I found these shoes at TJMaxx today - I had no idea they were Tribute sandals!
> But based on the pics I've been looking at, they sure look like them!  Am I right?  Are these Navy Patent Tribute Sandals?
> 
> (please excuse my unmanicured feet - I wasn't planning on shoe shopping and I certainly wasn't planning on modeling an open toe shoe today!):shame:



Yes!!! They are YSL Tributes!! Congrats on a great find!! I'm jelly!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Good eyes!  What a find!  My tjmaxx never has any designer goodies 



iluvmybags said:


> I'm completely shocked right now!
> I found these shoes at TJMaxx today - I had no idea they were Tribute sandals!
> But based on the pics I've been looking at, they sure look like them!  Am I right?  Are these Navy Patent Tribute Sandals?
> 
> (please excuse my unmanicured feet - I wasn't planning on shoe shopping and I certainly wasn't planning on modeling an open toe shoe today!):shame:


----------



## iluvmybags

jackie683 said:


> I always get good stuff at Tj Maxx! Which store did you find those in? City/state?


I found them at the Countryside, IL store.
They still have one more pair - size 37.5 (they were $399)
When you find good stuff, you should post it in the Deals & Steals forum (that is, unless you buy the "good stuff" for yourself!)
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/tjmaxx-and-marshalls-fantastic-finds-724029.html



*MJ* said:


> Yes!!! They are YSL Tributes!! Congrats on a great find!! I'm jelly!!!


I was pretty surprised myself!  I was wondering if they might have been Tributes, but I wasn't sure. I actually put them on layaway because I wanted to think about them and make sure I really wanted them (I also wanted to research the price and make sure I couldn't get the same shoes for less $$ somewhere else)  Now I know for sure they're Tributes, I think I'm going to go back this weekend and pick them up! (I'd been looking for the perfect shoes to go with a dress I've had for quite a while and these are going to be perfect!)



babyontheway said:


> Good eyes!  What a find!  My tjmaxx never has any designer goodies



They've had some really good bags at our store the last few months:  Lanvin, Chloe, YSL, Givenchy - I bought a Celine last fall! - and they currently have a bunch of Prada bags.  But I've never seen any "good" designer shoes.  I just happened to find these today when a pair of Prada pumps caught my eye.  They had 2 pair of the YSLs, a couple pair of Prada, Fendi, D&G and a pair of Todd's.  

You should watch that thread I posted above - maybe someone will post something fantastic at a store near you!


----------



## Ryki

Yesterday I've got Tribtoo 80 in Magenta Suede $239 - Zoe Brooklyn NY
They had I think 37.5 pony hair ones for $289


----------



## indi3r4

iluvmybags said:


> I'm completely shocked right now!
> I found these shoes at TJMaxx today - I had no idea they were Tribute sandals!
> But based on the pics I've been looking at, they sure look like them!  Am I right?  Are these Navy Patent Tribute Sandals?
> 
> (please excuse my unmanicured feet - I wasn't planning on shoe shopping and I certainly wasn't planning on modeling an open toe shoe today!):shame:



wooow JJ! navy patent tribute for a steal! that's like the price @ NM last cut  looks great on you too!  do they have another 40 by any chance? I would love to get them as well.. or can they locate another one with the barcode?


----------



## iluvmybags

indi3r4 said:


> wooow JJ! navy patent tribute for a steal! that's like the price @ NM last cut  looks great on you too!  do they have another 40 by any chance? I would love to get them as well.. or can they locate another one with the barcode?



No, they just had the one 40.  The other pair were a 37.5. When they get designer things like this, it's usually only one or two pieces in random sizes.  They rarely get a full shipment of the same thing or multiples of the same size. I don't think they can locate another pair, but you might try calling a few Runway stores that are close to you.  I know they don't do charge sends tho, or transfer from store.  You gotta be in store in order to make a purchase.


----------



## iluvmybags

Has anyone ever worn their Tribute sandals with tights?  Or would that be a fashion faux pas?

I would love to wear my shoes right away but being February in Chicago, it's a little too chilly to go bare legged or wear open toe shoes (or sandals) I thought about wearing them with Navy tights - which I would be OK with - unless it would look really dumb


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ OHMY! Congrats on your find! And yes, I've worn mine with tights. Go for it! They are too beautiful to stay in the box half the year.


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> I'm completely shocked right now!
> I found these shoes at TJMaxx today - I had no idea they were Tribute sandals!
> But based on the pics I've been looking at, they sure look like them!  Am I right?  Are these Navy Patent Tribute Sandals?
> 
> (please excuse my unmanicured feet - I wasn't planning on shoe shopping and I certainly wasn't planning on modeling an open toe shoe today!):shame:




Omg-- seriously?! JJ -- you lucked out!! And they look fab on you!! My tjmaxx NEVER has anything high end designer. Maybe Juicy, but that's it. 

Now that you have your first pair if YSL, when is the CL coming??


----------



## fieryfashionist

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Congrats MJ on your flames! Looks awesome on you. lucky you 9th pair.
> Fiery!!!!! Long time no see. Wow u need to give me your SA details.....awesome deal! let me know next time girly.



Hi W!!   I know, it's been ages!!   I got super lucky... if I ever come across a steal like that again (what size are you?), I'll pass on the info!!


----------



## KingK12

letucche said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I think the YSL Tribute sandals are designwise one of most beautiful and coolest shoes available. You can find many pics with celebs wearing them around the internet but I'm really interested how they look for real.
> 
> If you have 'me in your collection post pics of modelling them here!



With these sexy reds you would definitely need some super long leggs to make them pop even more! Love em super sassy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

dbeth said:


> Omg-- seriously?! JJ -- you lucked out!! And they look fab on you!! My tjmaxx NEVER has anything high end designer. Maybe Juicy, but that's it.
> 
> Now that you have your first pair if YSL, when is the CL coming??


Thanks D!!
I've actually gotten quite lucky at our store - last fall, I found a Celine!
I've actually owned a few pair of CLs, but to be honest, I never found them all that comfortable (:shame: hides in shame!) maybe I just haven't found the right pair!

Hey, does anyone know if I bring these to Nordstroms if they can put an extra set of holes in the ankle strap?  They fit good, but I think I want the straps to be just a little tighter (why is it that all these high end shoes have loose ankle straps?  I bought a pair of Manolo's a few years ago that needed xtra holes and I tried on a few more pair of YSL today (yes, at TJMaxx!) and the staps were falling off my ankles!)


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> Has anyone ever worn their Tribute sandals with tights?  Or would that be a fashion faux pas?
> 
> I would love to wear my shoes right away but being February in Chicago, it's a little too chilly to go bare legged or wear open toe shoes (or sandals) I thought about wearing them with Navy tights - which I would be OK with - unless it would look really dumb



JJ they look amazing on you! What a steal! Better go back and get them.  What about those footless tights? Open toed shoes with regular hosiery always irked me lol.


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> JJ they look amazing on you! What a steal! Better go back and get them.  What about those footless tights? Open toed shoes with regular hosiery always irked me lol.



I went and picked them up today!  I wore them around the house for a while!
I do wear footless tights, but I think they're a little casual (more like leggings) - I'm not crazy about how they look with dressier dresses and heels (altho I wear them a lot in the summer with dresses and flats)

I just hate to have to wait til summer to wear these!  I'm usually a little uncomfortable going bare legged anyhow, but I will in the summer - I just can't do it in February or March, KWIM?


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks D!!
> I've actually gotten quite lucky at our store - last fall, I found a Celine!
> I've actually owned a few pair of CLs, but to be honest, I never found them all that comfortable (:shame: hides in shame!) maybe I just haven't found the right pair!
> 
> Hey, does anyone know if I bring these to Nordstroms if they can put an extra set of holes in the ankle strap?  They fit good, but I think I want the straps to be just a little tighter (why is it that all these high end shoes have loose ankle straps?  I bought a pair of Manolo's a few years ago that needed xtra holes and I tried on a few more pair of YSL today (yes, at TJMaxx!) and the staps were falling off my ankles!)



Well, CL really isn't all that comfortable. The only styles that I feel are the most comfortable and that I can dance in is the Altadama and Hyper Prive. I don't even find the famous Very Prive comfortable. They actually hurt my feet after 20 min or so. I think the YSL Tribtoo is way more comfortable than any CL.

 I think Nordstrom would put extra holes for you----obviously tell them that you bought the shoes from them though.  Lol---still can not believe you found a pair of YSL at TJMax! And a Celine?! Wow---you are sooo lucky. 

As for tights/panyhose with your Tributes.......not really a fan of open toed shoes with those unless they are footless.


----------



## dbeth

As of yesterday afternoon, NM in San Diego Fashion Valley had these black Tribute boots, size 40 for $488. It was a customer return. Ask for Jorge!!


----------



## iluvmybags

dbeth said:


> As of yesterday afternoon, NM in San Diego Fashion Valley had these black Tribute boots, size 40 for $488. It was a customer return. Ask for Jorge!!



 Thanks D!


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks D!



Whaaattt?!   Lol!

Was Jorge there??


I love the Tribute, I just got patent pumps on sale and they are comfy!


----------



## iluvmybags

dbeth said:


> Whaaattt?!   Lol!
> 
> Was Jorge there??
> 
> 
> I love the Tribute, I just got patent pumps on sale and they are comfy!


No, he wasn't in yet -- Linda helped me
I had $100 in gift cards from Neimans, and these were my size, so it was like they were calling my name!!  If they're as comfy as the Tributes, I'll be happy -- at least I can wear these now and don't have to wait for warmer weather!!  I asked for 2 day shipping, so they should be here Thursday!


----------



## dbeth

^ oh that's the best when you have a gift card!! You got those for a great deal!!


----------



## babyontheway

Just got shipment confirmation on these- 342 from nm.com (what a steal!)


----------



## dbeth

babyontheway said:


> Just got shipment confirmation on these- 342 from nm.com (what a steal!)
> neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod136850212



 No pic!! 

Love your avatar.


----------



## ardj102

babyontheway said:


> Just got shipment confirmation on these- 342 from nm.com (what a steal!)



did you get the low-heeled tribute sandals in bone?!?! so lucky!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

babyontheway said:


> Just got shipment confirmation on these- 342 from nm.com (what a steal!)
> neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod136850212


Those are gorgeous!  Great price on them too!


----------



## babyontheway

dbeth said:
			
		

> No pic!!
> 
> Love your avatar.



Sorry- don't know why the pic didn't stay . I will be sure to post pics when I get them!


----------



## babyontheway

ardj102 said:
			
		

> did you get the low-heeled tribute sandals in bone?!?! so lucky!!!!



Yes I did!  I have been wanting a light colored trib for a long time. I got nervous that they wouldn't ship since it said was going to ship from a store. Now hopefully they are brand new and not returned and beat up


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi W!!   I know, it's been ages!!   I got super lucky... if I ever come across a steal like that again (what size are you?), I'll pass on the info!!


Hey Minal! Im a Size 38.5. Definitely want to add another colour to my collection.



babyontheway said:


> Yes I did!  I have been wanting a light colored trib for a long time. I got nervous that they wouldn't ship since it said was going to ship from a store. Now hopefully they are brand new and not returned and beat up



congrats K, you do seem to be able to get in on the deals.  The vanilla is gorgeous! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Hey Minal! Im a Size 38.5. Definitely want to add another colour to my collection.
> 
> congrats K, you do seem to be able to get in on the deals.  The vanilla is gorgeous! Can't wait to see it.



Hey girl!!  Oooooh, okay!  Half size larger than me!   If I chance upon a deal, you'll be the first to know!


----------



## babyontheway

I just received my "bone" tributes- but they are actually "vanilla".  I was kind of expecting more of an off white color, but hopefully they will work with my skin tone


----------



## *MJ*

babyontheway said:
			
		

> I just received my "bone" tributes- but they are actually "vanilla".  I was kind of expecting more of an off white color, but hopefully they will work with my skin tone



Congrats on the new pair!! 

But yes, bone and vanilla are quite different...Can you post a modeling photo?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> I just received my "bone" tributes- but they are actually "vanilla". I was kind of expecting more of an off white color, but hopefully they will work with my skin tone


 
Baby, how about some modeling pics???


----------



## babyontheway

Here are my BONE tributes (NOT).  I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
(Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)


----------



## LJS58

babyontheway said:
			
		

> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT).  I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)



They look really nice on you. I'm not sure if you are looking to match your skintone or are looking for more contrast, but they look good on your feet IMO. I have the vanilla too, and though it's slightly pinker than I expected (i thought i'd prefer a more yellow based color), it matched my skin tone fairly well. The bone was significantly darker, and my feet never get that bronzy-tan, so vanilla was best for me.  P.S.- love your toe nail polish!


----------



## babyontheway

LJS58 said:


> They look really nice on you. I'm not sure if you are looking to match your skintone or are looking for more contrast, but they look good on your feet IMO. I have the vanilla too, and though it's slightly pinker than I expected (i thought i'd prefer a more yellow based color), it matched my skin tone fairly well. The bone was significantly darker, and my feet never get that bronzy-tan, so vanilla was best for me.  P.S.- love your toe nail polish!



Thanks so much for your opinion. I do think they are a good match to my skin tone, and I don't have anything close in color. They actually may work with just about anything!!!!
I need a pedicure BAD lol. But I do love the crazy Dior blue


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT).  I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)



They look great on u K. I love the colour, It will match your beige flap.


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Hey girl!!  Oooooh, okay!  Half size larger than me!   If I chance upon a deal, you'll be the first to know!



Thanks Minal.


----------



## *MJ*

babyontheway said:
			
		

> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT).  I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)



I think they look great on you, and work really well with your skintone! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fieryfashionist

babyontheway said:
			
		

> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT).  I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)



I think they look great with your skin tone, K!!   I also love your nail polish!!


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT). I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)


 
Baby...love them on you!  You should definitely keep them.  I'll come raid your closet


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks to the wonderful DBeth!
I am now the happy owner of a pair of Tribute Booties in Napa Leather!!
These boots are so comfy and the leather buttery soft!!
I cannot wait to wear these!

(I sense a new addiction brewing-- I have my eye on a pair of Low Heeled Tribtoos!)


----------



## *MJ*

Hot boots!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## babyontheway

Hi W!  How are you?  Beige is the one color missing from my family, but hopefully someday soon 


allbrandspls said:


> They look great on u K. I love the colour, It will match your beige flap.



Thanks MJ- you all have made up my mind  they are staying!


*MJ* said:


> I think they look great on you, and work really well with your skintone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## babyontheway

Aww- thanks!  Huge compliment coming from you


fieryfashionist said:


> I think they look great with your skin tone, K!!   I also love your nail polish!!



Thanks sis- you can wear them anytime!  You know there are more than a few pair of yours I want to borrow


amusedcleo said:


> Baby...love them on you!  You should definitely keep them.  I'll come raid your closet


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats!  Great find!  I am sure there will be many more ysl in your future


iluvmybags said:


> Thanks to the wonderful DBeth!
> I am now the happy owner of a pair of Tribute Booties in Napa Leather!!
> These boots are so comfy and the leather buttery soft!!
> I cannot wait to wear these!
> 
> (I sense a new addiction brewing-- I have my eye on a pair of Low Heeled Tribtoos!)


----------



## *MJ*

babyontheway said:


> Hi W! How are you? Beige is the one color missing from my family, but hopefully someday soon
> 
> 
> Thanks MJ- you all have made up my mind they are staying!


 
Woohoo!! Glad to hear it *BOTW*!!


----------



## am2022

no don't give them up.. they are a classic!



babyontheway said:


> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT). I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

babyontheway said:


> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT).  I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)



I ordered these too...I will post pics when I get them, I think you should keep, they look good on you!


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks to the wonderful DBeth!
> I am now the happy owner of a pair of Tribute Booties in Napa Leather!!
> These boots are so comfy and the leather buttery soft!!
> I cannot wait to wear these!
> 
> (I sense a new addiction brewing-- I have my eye on a pair of Low Heeled Tribtoos!)





I was wondering if you were going to post modeling pics--- they look fab on you JJ!! I can't pull booties off, they just don't look that good on me. 

By the way--- is that a Missoni ottoman I see in the background??   I have them too!! I walked into Target about 6-7 weeks ago & someone had returned them----the employee at the return counter pointed them out to me. She knew i liked Missoni. The best part?! They were $11 each---I couldn't believe it. They were from online I think, so they always mark items way low when returned.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for the sound advice  I will keep them and just keep looking for bone lol


amacasa said:


> no don't give them up.. they are a classic!



Shoe twin!  Make sure you post pics when you get... I wonder if you will get vanilla or bone (or something else)


Chloe_chick999 said:


> I ordered these too...I will post pics when I get them, I think you should keep, they look good on you!


----------



## button

I am going to buy a pair of 75 Tribute on Ebay. Could anyone tell me if they run true to size? I have wide feet, do I need to buy half size bigger? I am not sure which year are they? Does the size run the same as the latest version? Bunch of thanks!


----------



## Sunnyday23

button said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a pair of 75 Tribute on Ebay. Could anyone tell me if they run true to size? I have wide feet, do I need to buy half size bigger? I am not sure which year are they? Does the size run the same as the latest version? Bunch of thanks!



I wear an 8 or 8.5 and I like the 38.5 in the tributes.


----------



## pjlatte

Just got my new pair today!


----------



## Sunnyday23

pjlatte said:
			
		

> Just got my new pair today!



So pretty!  Did you get them off the ysl website?  That's the only place recently that I've seen that color red.


----------



## *MJ*

pjlatte said:
			
		

> Just got my new pair today!



So pretty!! I love red!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pjlatte

Sunnyday23 said:
			
		

> So pretty!  Did you get them off the ysl website?  That's the only place recently that I've seen that color red.



Thank you! Actually got them from the outlet at 45% off retail!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pjlatte

*MJ* said:
			
		

> So pretty!! I love red!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you MJ!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sunnyday23

pjlatte said:
			
		

> Thank you! Actually got them from the outlet at 45% off retail!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That's great! Wow!


----------



## dbeth

pjlatte said:


> Just got my new pair today!




Gorgeous color!! Would love to see modeling pics.


----------



## love2shop_26

Hello ladies,
Joining this thread finally...  I love  the Tribute sandals.  They're so comfy and I get so many compliments with them on.

Here is my little collection.  This was my first pair bought a couple of years ago.




This pair I got from the Cabazon outlet during the Labor Day sale last year





And finally,  I just recently got these, also from the Cabazon outlet during the President's sale.




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## zyxel

love2shop_26 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Joining this thread finally...  I love  the Tribute sandals.  They're so comfy and I get so many compliments with them on.
> 
> Here is my little collection.  This was my first pair bought a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1613506
> 
> 
> This pair I got from the Cabazon outlet during the Labor Day sale last year
> 
> View attachment 1613507
> 
> 
> 
> And finally,  I just recently got these, also from the Cabazon outlet during the President's sale.
> 
> View attachment 1613508
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Hi there!
You have a lovely collection ! Is this the tribute 75 or the 105? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## zyxel

pjlatte said:


> Just got my new pair today!



Hi,
Very nice color!

))


----------



## zyxel

babyontheway said:


> Here are my BONE tributes (NOT).  I am still on the fence about the vanilla color and my skin tone, but they are going to be so hard to give up for the price
> (Excuse the late day sun and my workout pants- I just got off my spin bike)


Hi there,

Very nice color. I have been wanting to buy one for me - the tribute 75.


----------



## pjlatte

love2shop_26 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Joining this thread finally...  I love  the Tribute sandals.  They're so comfy and I get so many compliments with them on.
> 
> View attachment 1613507



Big congrats on your new purchase! We're Tribute twins on the denim pair


----------



## pjlatte

zyxel said:


> Hi,
> Very nice color!
> 
> ))





dbeth said:


> Gorgeous color!! Would love to see modeling pics.



Thank you ladies! I love the color too!


----------



## love2shop_26

pjlatte said:


> Big congrats on your new purchase! We're Tribute twins on the denim pair



Yay for shoe-twins 



zyxel said:


> Hi there!
> You have a lovely collection ! Is this the tribute 75 or the 105?
> Thanks!!!



The red pair is 105, the last two are 75


----------



## H.C.

Hi Love2shop_26,
I just bought the dark brown tributes on eBay for $500.  Did you get a better deal?  I am SO excited to get them.


----------



## love2shop_26

H.C. said:


> Hi Love2shop_26,
> I just bought the dark brown tributes on eBay for $500.  Did you get a better deal?  I am SO excited to get them.



I paid $419 for mine


----------



## H.C.

love2shop_26 said:


> I paid $419 for mine


Great price!  Saving up for another pair already...


----------



## zyxel

Hi there ladies,

I would like to buy a tribute 75 platform sandals, but I would like to know about the size .
Is it really true to size? I am a size 9M , should I order a size 9m or a 9 1/2?
Any suggestions?? Thanks!!!


----------



## H.C.

Hi zyxel,
I usually wear 39 Jimmy Choos and have wide feet.  After trying on shoes at dept store, turns out I wear 39.5 YSL tributes perfectly.  On the other hand, others have mentioned that it was TTS.  To be safe, you should probably try on at least 1 pair before getting online.


----------



## zyxel

Lyra said:


> Oh I LOVE the Tributes.
> 
> Here are pics of my sandals.



Hi there!

Very nice color and I would like to ask how about the fit and is it really comfortable to wear it everyday for work? Thanks!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

H.C. said:


> Great price!  Saving up for another pair already...



Me too. Can't wait for the next sale


----------



## love2shop_26

zyxel said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> I would like to buy a tribute 75 platform sandals, but I would like to know about the size .
> Is it really true to size? I am a size 9M , should I order a size 9m or a 9 1/2?
> Any suggestions?? Thanks!!!



I've always taken them in TTS and yes, the 75s are very comfortable.  Actually, so are the 105s but 75s are even better since they're not as high.  In fact, I wore the 75s to a company function all night and not only did I get lots of compliments, they didn't hurt at all.


----------



## zyxel

love2shop_26 said:


> I've always taken them in TTS and yes, the 75s are very comfortable.  Actually, so are the 105s but 75s are even better since they're not as high.  In fact, I wore the 75s to a company function all night and not only did I get lots of compliments, they didn't hurt at all.



Thanks for the tip! I think I have to find the best neutral colors that would suit my daily needs. What can you suggest? What colors should I get so I can wear it with any outfit? How about the brown and black leather? Thanks!


----------



## zyxel

pjlatte said:
			
		

> Just got my new pair today!



Wow! Lovely color!


----------



## zyxel

H.C. said:


> Hi zyxel,
> I usually wear 39 Jimmy Choos and have wide feet.  After trying on shoes at dept store, turns out I wear 39.5 YSL tributes perfectly.  On the other hand, others have mentioned that it was TTS.  To be safe, you should probably try on at least 1 pair before getting online.



Hi H.C.,

Thanks for the tip! You are right about that! I'm so excited to get one now since I've read all the comments here that it is a comfortable shoe.. ))


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there,

Is it OK to post a YSL shoe  for authentication? I guess there are a lot of you here who can tell if its authentic or not. Tried on other threads but no replies!


----------



## zyxel

Hi there ladies!

If you are asked to choose between a YSL tribute colors pale beige and orange.
Which one is best for you? Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

zyxel said:
			
		

> Hi there ladies!
> 
> If you are asked to choose between a YSL tribute colors pale beige and orange.
> Which one is best for you? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there!

I'd go for the beige! But orange is a nice color too - its somewhat in the Tan shade...


----------



## dopey

daughtybag said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'd go for the beige! But orange is a nice color too - its somewhat in the Tan shade...



I second the motion!  If you're referring to the Vanille color, which is a pinky blush nude IMO, all the more does my vote go for that.  It's a pair that's easy to match clothes with, and it makes legs a mile and a half long! 

I have an orange one too, which is kinda Tan-orange-y, but in low heel. I find that it works well as a replacement for typical brown shoes. It pops out better (in a not so flashy way) with my orange-reds, and navy. 

Let us know what you chose!


----------



## Fee4zy

OMG!  I just got black tribute sandals at Nordstrom Rack for $199!  I'm still not sure about them, but for the price I think I'll keep them even if they never get worn.  I'll post pictures later.  Bummed I couldnt find the original box with dust bag, but oh well.  So stoked!


----------



## Shopmore

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> OMG!  I just got black tribute sandals at Nordstrom Rack for $199!  I'm still not sure about them, but for the price I think I'll keep them even if they never get worn.  I'll post pictures later.  Bummed I couldnt find the original box with dust bag, but oh well.  So stoked!



Which location did you find them?


----------



## Fee4zy

Salt Lake City.  Didn't see any others.  Here's the problem.  They are a bit big.  I usually wear 35 or 35.5 and these are 36.





What do you guys think?


----------



## daughtybag

dopey said:


> I second the motion!  If you're referring to the Vanille color, which is a pinky blush nude IMO, all the more does my vote go for that.  It's a pair that's easy to match clothes with, and it makes legs a mile and a half long!
> 
> I have an orange one too, which is kinda Tan-orange-y, but in low heel. I find that it works well as a replacement for typical brown shoes. It pops out better (in a not so flashy way) with my orange-reds, and navy.
> 
> Let us know what you chose!



Hi dopey,

You said the orange one- the color is not so loud right? It can be worn with any outfit! And can pair with any bag.. )) Lovely shoes!!!


----------



## daughtybag

Fee4zy said:


> Salt Lake City.  Didn't see any others.  Here's the problem.  They are a bit big.  I usually wear 35 or 35.5 and these are 36.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619761
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Hi there Fee4zy !
In my opinion, I find it ok because I usually order a half size bigger than my usual size. But then it depends on how comfortable you are with wearing it. ))

Lovely shoes!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Fee4zy said:


> Salt Lake City.  Didn't see any others.  Here's the problem.  They are a bit big.  I usually wear 35 or 35.5 and these are 36.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619761
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



I would keep them, they look fine! True size for me is 39.5, but I have a pair in 40 and one in 40.5...When your full weight is on them you won't even notice.


----------



## Fee4zy

I'm keeping them.  I can't afford them at full price, or even 50% off.  But for $199, with $60 worth of Nordies notes, I can't possibly give them up.  It's only my 3rd new pair of shoes for the new year.  I'm on a ban now.  No new shoes!


----------



## dopey

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hi dopey,
> 
> You said the orange one- the color is not so loud right? It can be worn with any outfit! And can pair with any bag.. )) Lovely shoes!!!



Hi daughtybag, 

Yeah. The orange is not a loud orange. Will try to post pics of it tomorrow for reference.


----------



## kat99

From my blog - here are my new YSL camel patent tributes, I love this style and keep going back to it again and again - hope YSL never discontinues these!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

kat99 said:


> From my blog - here are my new YSL camel patent tributes, I love this style and keep going back to it again and again - hope YSL never discontinues these!


 
These are gorgeous and the color looks yummy!


----------



## indi3r4

kat99 said:


> From my blog - here are my new YSL camel patent tributes, I love this style and keep going back to it again and again - hope YSL never discontinues these!



oh my! 
is this a recent purchase and are they still available? I think this is my perfect nude.. I NEED!


----------



## indi3r4

Fee4zy said:


> I'm keeping them.  I can't afford them at full price, or even 50% off.  But for $199, with $60 worth of Nordies notes, I can't possibly give them up.  It's only my 3rd new pair of shoes for the new year.  I'm on a ban now.  No new shoes!



congrats on the great deal..  you might want to pad those babies up..


----------



## kat99

glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are gorgeous and the color looks yummy!



Thank you!



indi3r4 said:


> oh my!
> is this a recent purchase and are they still available? I think this is my perfect nude.. I NEED!



Thank you! Yes it was very recent, I bought them at Nordstrom - they are available there online too


----------



## jenayb

kat99 said:


> From my blog - here are my new YSL camel patent tributes, I love this style and keep going back to it again and again - hope YSL never discontinues these!



Sigh. These are so pretty.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

love2shop_26 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Joining this thread finally... I love the Tribute sandals. They're so comfy and I get so many compliments with them on.
> 
> Here is my little collection. This was my first pair bought a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1613506
> 
> 
> This pair I got from the Cabazon outlet during the Labor Day sale last year
> 
> View attachment 1613507
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I just recently got these, also from the Cabazon outlet during the President's sale.
> 
> View attachment 1613508
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Congrats on all of your purchases and we are shoe twins!. I got the denim lurex tributes at the Labor Day sale as well and I love them!


----------



## marbella8

Fee4zy said:


> Salt Lake City. Didn't see any others. Here's the problem. They are a bit big. I usually wear 35 or 35.5 and these are 36.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619761
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


 
They don't look too big, just put pads in the front.  I am also a 35, or 35.5 in Tributes, but because the heel is so high for our foot size, the pad really helps, and I found that the pad in a 35 was too tight around my foot, whereas in 35.5 or 36, it was much more comfy.  Love them, keep them for sure!  

Do you mind please pm'ing with the numbers on the tag of the shoe, I want to see if they have any more in other Rack stores.  Thanks so much!


----------



## demicouture

wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
CONGRATS!

i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
the colourway is called ROSE PETALE


----------



## daughtybag

My first YSL tribute 75 platform!!!
Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## marbella8

Fee4zy said:


> Salt Lake City.  Didn't see any others.  Here's the problem.  They are a bit big.  I usually wear 35 or 35.5 and these are 36.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619761
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Thanks for the info !


----------



## love2shop_26

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Congrats on all of your purchases and we are shoe twins!. I got the denim lurex tributes at the Labor Day sale as well and I love them!



Nice! I wanted the high heeled ones but they didn't have them in my size.


----------



## love2shop_26

demicouture said:


> wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
> the colourway is called ROSE PETALE



Very pretty!!!


----------



## *MJ*

demicouture said:
			
		

> wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
> the colourway is called ROSE PETALE



Love these!! The soft pink color is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

daughtybag said:
			
		

> My first YSL tribute 75 platform!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Gorgeous!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dbeth

Barneys Outlet in Carlsbad Ca have these suede Tribute boots in size 40.5, $599.  They are really pretty, run TTS.











kat99 said:


> From my blog - here are my new YSL camel patent tributes, I love this style and keep going back to it again and again - hope YSL never discontinues these!



These are soooo pretty!!!! LOVE!!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Congrats on all of your purchases and we are shoe twins!. I got the denim lurex tributes at the Labor Day sale as well and I love them!



I havn't seen them in this material----they look super cute!! Mod pics!




demicouture said:


> wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
> the colourway is called ROSE PETALE



Pink!!! So girly and feminine. Perfect for spring & summer---congrats, they are very pretty!



daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1630460
> 
> 
> My first YSL tribute 75 platform!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## dbeth

My first pair of closed toe Tributes!! (well, my 1st pair was really a grey patent, but it ended up getting a crack/tear in the leather so I had to return them)

Black suede & purple Ostrich. They are soooo amazing IRL! Got these for a steal at the NR Designer sale last week.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

demicouture said:


> wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
> the colourway is called ROSE PETALE



I love these!


----------



## ilovekitty

Fee4zy said:


> Salt Lake City. Didn't see any others. Here's the problem. They are a bit big. I usually wear 35 or 35.5 and these are 36.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619761
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


 
Hi there! Are they hard to walk in?? I  think they look fine..If you feel uncomfortable walking which is the most important then exchange them...
I just ordered some half size up from my size...so let me know if these are hard to walk in being a little big please?? thanks


----------



## ilovekitty

Fee4zy said:


> I'm keeping them. I can't afford them at full price, or even 50% off. But for $199, with $60 worth of Nordies notes, I can't possibly give them up. It's only my 3rd new pair of shoes for the new year. I'm on a ban now. No new shoes!


 
BTW how did you get them for $199??


----------



## ilovekitty

love2shop_26 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Joining this thread finally... I love the Tribute sandals. They're so comfy and I get so many compliments with them on.
> 
> Here is my little collection. This was my first pair bought a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1613506
> 
> 
> This pair I got from the Cabazon outlet during the Labor Day sale last year
> 
> View attachment 1613507
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I just recently got these, also from the Cabazon outlet during the President's sale.
> 
> View attachment 1613508
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 HI there just wondering how much was your last paor from the outlets?? thanks


----------



## Fee4zy

dbeth said:


> My first pair of closed toe Tributes!! (well, my 1st pair was really a grey patent, but it ended up getting a crack/tear in the leather so I had to return them)
> 
> Black suede & purple Ostrich. They are soooo amazing IRL! Got these for a steal at the NR Designer sale last week.



These are amazing!


ilovekitty said:


> BTW how did you get them for $199??



Got lucky and found them at Nordstrom Rack.  They were in the regular shoe dept and not with the Designer shoes.  The sticker on the shoe said they were a miss matched pair, but I checked the serial number inside the shoes and they matched.  They are not too big to walk in, but I will pad the sole for a better fit.  Score!


----------



## Misstake7198

demicouture said:


> wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
> the colourway is called ROSE PETALE


ohhh, I myself am drooling over these, they are just a perfect pair of pink sandals.  Please, please, post some pics when you get them!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

demicouture said:


> wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
> the colourway is called ROSE PETALE


 
That color is really pretty and I would love to have it, but unfortunately light/pastel colors really do not look great against my skin tone...I would love a bright pink though! Anywho, congrats on your purchase and I can't wait to see mod pics.


----------



## konfetka24

dbeth said:
			
		

> My first pair of closed toe Tributes!! (well, my 1st pair was really a grey patent, but it ended up getting a crack/tear in the leather so I had to return them)
> 
> Black suede & purple Ostrich. They are soooo amazing IRL! Got these for a steal at the NR Designer sale last week.



Omg, love these!!!!! Congrats, they are super pretty!!!!
Do you mind sharing the sku# on them?
Thank you and enjoy your lovely shoes !!!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Ladies!
I would like to know how does the tribute 105 heels feels like, especially if you are a plus sized woman wearing it.  Does your foot hurt after wearing for hours? Thanks in advance!


----------



## love2shop_26

ilovekitty said:


> HI there just wondering how much was your last paor from the outlets?? thanks



The last pair I bought (in brown) were $430.


----------



## ilovekitty

love2shop_26 said:


> The last pair I bought (in brown) were $430.


 
Thanks for getting back at me..
Do you happen to have any model pics of those shoes..im thinking about buying them off ebay but i want to see how they look on first...
Do you think this color is easy to pair with mostly anything??
Thank you


----------



## dbeth

Fee4zy said:


> These are amazing!
> 
> 
> Got lucky and found them at Nordstrom Rack.  They were in the regular shoe dept and not with the Designer shoes.  The sticker on the shoe said they were a miss matched pair, but I checked the serial number inside the shoes and they matched.  They are not too big to walk in, but I will pad the sole for a better fit.  Score!



Thanks Fee!!! 



konfetka24 said:


> Omg, love these!!!!! Congrats, they are super pretty!!!!
> Do you mind sharing the sku# on them?
> Thank you and enjoy your lovely shoes !!!



Thanks!! The sku on these actually show up as 'assorted', meaning that when it's entered into the system & say 5  pairs in size 38 show up--- it doesn't mean it will be this exact style. Because its assorted with different YSL styles. If you are familiar with NR 'assorted' items, youll understand better. I'm not sure how else to explain it. I wanted a larger size, & 10 showed up in size 40. I spent a few hours calling around, but nobody had it in this style. I was so bummed.


----------



## sylphfae

kat99 said:


> From my blog - here are my new YSL camel patent tributes, I love this style and keep going back to it again and again - hope YSL never discontinues these!


 
These are FABULOUS! That color is just amazing! Like the yummiest, smoothest, creamiest caramel toffee latte. Mmmmmm. I'm getting hungry just looking at the color  Enjoy your wonderful shoes!!!


----------



## button

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1630460
> 
> 
> My first YSL tribute 75 platform!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!!!




very pretty! do they run true to size?


----------



## daughtybag

button said:
			
		

> very pretty! do they run true to size?



Hi there Button,

I am a 9 US (39) but this is a size  39.5 and it just fit right because I want extra space for my toes . It is a true to size!
It really depends on how comfortable you are with sandals.


----------



## button

daughtybag said:


> Hi there Button,
> 
> I am a 9 US (39) but this is a size  39.5 and it just fit right because I want extra space for my toes . It is a true to size!
> It really depends on how comfortable you are with sandals.



Thank you for your quick reply. I am thinking about this color too. Need to try them on in person.


----------



## button

daughtybag said:


> Hi there Button,
> 
> I am a 9 US (39) but this is a size  39.5 and it just fit right because I want extra space for my toes . It is a true to size!
> It really depends on how comfortable you are with sandals.



I am a size 8.5. I tried on 38.5 and 39.  Its really strange that  both sizes are fine for me. I think I will order have the 39. I am still torn between the nude leather and black leather. What is your opinion?


----------



## Misstake7198

Ok girls, this is what I received today! Ordered these March 7th from Farfetch.com, they sent me my sandals from France, and today, March 9th, I'm holding them in my hands! Is this insane or what?  BTW, the shipping was free, too!


----------



## *MJ*

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> Ok girls, this is what I received today! Ordered these March 7th from Farfetch.com, they sent me my sandals from France, and today, March 9th, I'm holding them in my hands! Is this insane or what?  BTW, the shipping was free, too!



Gorgeous!! Shoe Twins!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Misstake7198

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!! Shoe Twins!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you! I love the color, it's so juicy!


----------



## Misstake7198

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!! Shoe Twins!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


MJ, I can see you have a soft spot for red shoes as well!


----------



## *MJ*

Misstake7198 said:


> MJ, I can see you have a soft spot for red shoes as well!


 
Yes girl!!!


----------



## daughtybag

button said:


> I am a size 8.5. I tried on 38.5 and 39.  Its really strange that  both sizes are fine for me. I think I will order have the 39. I am still torn between the nude leather and black leather. What is your opinion?


  Hi Button,

I would say go for the 39 because what I did is the same. I went up half my size so I would feel comfortable and it fits just right. Not too tight!
I hope this helps you decide. I already got another one in size 39.5 color orange! Lovely shoes. I will post pictures later!


----------



## daughtybag

daughtybag said:


> Hi Button,
> 
> I would say go for the 39 because what I did is the same. I went up half my size so I would feel comfortable and it fits just right. Not too tight!
> I hope this helps you decide. I already got another one in size 39.5 color orange! Lovely shoes. I will post pictures later!




Hi Button,

Color black and Nude are great colors.
Black would be a number 1 for me and nude second. But I actually ordered a black color and its coming anytime next week!


----------



## daughtybag

My second YSL tribute 75.. Love it! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## daughtybag

Misstake7198 said:


> Ok girls, this is what I received today! Ordered these March 7th from Farfetch.com, they sent me my sandals from France, and today, March 9th, I'm holding them in my hands! Is this insane or what?  BTW, the shipping was free, too!



Lovely shoes!


----------



## button

daughtybag said:


> Hi Button,
> 
> Color black and Nude are great colors.
> Black would be a number 1 for me and nude second. But I actually ordered a black color and its coming anytime next week!




Thanks for your advice The reason I like nude is because I think its great for summer. And I  don't have nude color shoes . However Black is really classic and it's on my top list. Moreover, Black can be worn during colder weather with black stocking. I ordered a pair of tribute from farfetch too. Unfortunately they don't have nude leather. 

BTW, have u posted a photo of your 75? but I can't see it.


----------



## Talinder

OMG, Misstake, those are tdf! Is that Poppy? I tried on Poppy at Nordstrom, but they didn't have my size.

Today Tribute Booties are only $387 w/ code OMG50 at Bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-leather-Tribute-105-booties/cat1260612/316892401/detail.fly

Also grey suede tall Tribute boots are $529 w/ code
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-grey-suede-Tribute-105-tall-platform-boots/cat1260612/316547601/detail.fly


----------



## randr21

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> Ok girls, this is what I received today! Ordered these March 7th from Farfetch.com, they sent me my sandals from France, and today, March 9th, I'm holding them in my hands! Is this insane or what?  BTW, the shipping was free, too!



These r hot, will be perfect with any spring/summer outfit


----------



## Misstake7198

Talinder said:


> OMG, Misstake, those are tdf! Is that Poppy? I tried on Poppy at Nordstrom, but they didn't have my size.
> 
> Today Tribute Booties are only $387 w/ code OMG50 at Bluefly
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-leather-Tribute-105-booties/cat1260612/316892401/detail.fly
> 
> Also grey suede tall Tribute boots are $529 w/ code
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-grey-suede-Tribute-105-tall-platform-boots/cat1260612/316547601/detail.fly


Thank you! :kiss: yes, they are Poppy. I got them from Farfetch.com


----------



## Talinder

You shouldn't have shown me that site.  There prices are cheaper than retail here plus I avoid sales tax. Ugh!!!!! lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> Ok girls, this is what I received today! Ordered these March 7th from Farfetch.com, they sent me my sandals from France, and today, March 9th, I'm holding them in my hands! Is this insane or what?  BTW, the shipping was free, too!



They look fabulous on you!!   I have Flame patent (major sale find) ones and they are similarly striking!


----------



## Misstake7198

Talinder said:


> You shouldn't have shown me that site.  There prices are cheaper than retail here plus I avoid sales tax. Ugh!!!!! lol


sorry!  will be good for the future, maybe?


----------



## Misstake7198

fieryfashionist said:


> They look fabulous on you!!   I have Flame patent (major sale find) ones and they are similarly striking!


thank you!! red shoes are fab!


----------



## ilovekitty

I just got these in the mail! Bought them on ebay!
I am not even sure if they are authentic...i tried to get help on here but no one replied
Can you ladies help me please thank you!!


----------



## ilovekitty

Thanks in advance!


----------



## H.C.

ilovekitty said:


> I just got these in the mail! Bought them on ebay!
> I am not even sure if they are authentic...i tried to get help on here but no one replied
> Can you ladies help me please thank you!!


That's so funny.  I just bought EXACT same pair on eBay (diff size).  They are definitely authentic.  I'm so excited to wear them!!  I think I paid $400?  Does that sound about right?


----------



## ilovekitty

Yes there is another girl on here that bought them at the outlet for around$420 i think...so yes that sounds right!! I got mine for $320! But no box and were display.I also made a offer on them...
I really love these shoes!  
You should post some pics!


----------



## H.C.

ilovekitty said:
			
		

> Yes there is another girl on here that bought them at the outlet for around$420 i think...so yes that sounds right!! I got mine for $320! But no box and were display.I also made a offer on them...
> I really love these shoes!
> You should post some pics!



I've never posted before so it'll be first for me.  I am addicted though.  I'm already saving up for my next pair.  I was thinking either black or gold for evenings out.  Would love to hear what you YSL ladies think?


----------



## ilovekitty

Have you seem the black with gold piping !! Those are so cute!! Only thing is black or gold don't usually go on sale


----------



## ilovekitty

dbeth said:


> My first pair of closed toe Tributes!! (well, my 1st pair was really a grey patent, but it ended up getting a crack/tear in the leather so I had to return them)
> 
> Black suede & purple Ostrich. They are soooo amazing IRL! Got these for a steal at the NR Designer sale last week.


 
Im in love with these!! How much were they???
Do you know where i can get these...thanks


----------



## dbeth

ilovekitty said:


> Im in love with these!! How much were they???
> Do you know where i can get these...thanks





dbeth said:


> Thanks Fee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! The sku on these actually show up as 'assorted', meaning that when it's entered into the system & say 5  pairs in size 38 show up--- it doesn't mean it will be this exact style. Because its assorted with different YSL styles. If you are familiar with NR 'assorted' items, youll understand better. I'm not sure how else to explain it. I wanted a larger size, & 10 showed up in size 40. I spent a few hours calling around, but nobody had it in this style. I was so bummed.



Hi, thanks!! Please see my above post to someone else that wanted the shoes too.


----------



## daughtybag

button said:


> Thanks for your advice The reason I like nude is because I think its great for summer. And I  don't have nude color shoes . However Black is really classic and it's on my top list. Moreover, Black can be worn during colder weather with black stocking. I ordered a pair of tribute from farfetch too. Unfortunately they don't have nude leather.
> 
> BTW, have u posted a photo of your 75? but I can't see it.




Hi Button!
I did post some photos of my Tribute  platform 75 here..


----------



## daughtybag

pjlatte said:


> Just got my new pair today!



Hi,
This is a very nice color! Where did you buy it?


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies,

I'm wearing my second pair of tribute platform 75. This is a 39.5. Is this the perfect fit for me? What can you say?
If I get a tribute 105 should I get the same size??? Any ideas?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1638293
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm wearing my second pair of tribute platform 75. This is a 39.5. Is this the perfect fit for me? What can you say?
> If I get a tribute 105 should I get the same size??? Any ideas?  Thanks!!!


I think they fit you and look great!  I think YSL sizing is pretty consistent, and 105s should fit you the same.


----------



## pjlatte

daughtybag said:


> Hi,
> This is a very nice color! Where did you buy it?



Thank you. I got this pair from Woodbury outlet.


----------



## angelcove

Misstake7198 said:


> Ok girls, this is what I received today! Ordered these March 7th from Farfetch.com, they sent me my sandals from France, and today, March 9th, I'm holding them in my hands! Is this insane or what?  BTW, the shipping was free, too!


 
OMG!!! This color is AMAZING!!! It's on my must have list!! They look FANTASTIC on you! Congrats on such beautiful shoes. Your legs look great btw.


----------



## angelcove

demicouture said:


> wow ladies! so jealous of all your amazing bargains!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> i have this colour preordered and so so excited to receive it (hopefully soon). i am a lover for pink!
> the colourway is called ROSE PETALE


 
Where did you preorder? I, too, am a sucker for pink!!


----------



## Misstake7198

angelcove said:


> OMG!!! This color is AMAZING!!! It's on my must have list!! They look FANTASTIC on you! Congrats on such beautiful shoes. Your legs look great btw.


thank you Angel, you're so sweet!


----------



## ilovekitty

Does anyone know why some styles just have the plain ysl logo on the insole?And others have the squigly border around it???
What is that??
TIA


----------



## button

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1638293
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm wearing my second pair of tribute platform 75. This is a 39.5. Is this the perfect fit for me? What can you say?
> If I get a tribute 105 should I get the same size??? Any ideas?  Thanks!!!



Thank you for your sharing. They are so beautiful.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

ilovekitty said:


> Does anyone know why some styles just have the plain ysl logo on the insole?And others have the squigly border around it???
> What is that??
> TIA



The border is on new releases only


----------



## button

I have found out the new 75 sandals has a strap in the middle. I thought only the 105 has the extra strap in the middle. 
I m going to buy a pair of 75, do you prefer the one with the strap or without it?


----------



## button

I have found out the new 75 sandals has a strap in the middle. I thought only the 105 has the extra strap in the middle. 
I m going to buy a pair of 75, do you prefer the one with the strap or without it? starstyleinc.com/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-in-nude-pic56732.jpg


----------



## daughtybag

button said:
			
		

> I have found out the new 75 sandals has a strap in the middle. I thought only the 105 has the extra strap in the middle.
> I m going to buy a pair of 75, do you prefer the one with the strap or without it? starstyleinc.com/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-in-nude-pic56732.jpg



Hi button!

I did place an order of the tribute 75 with the strap in colors cognac and black! Its coming anytime next week!
I think both styles are gorgeous! Cant wait to have  one in the smooth leather  color Red!!! ))


----------



## button

Wow...How many pairs of YSL have you owned? 
Actually, I have ordered a pair of black from farfetch. I went to visit the YSL shop today and saw the low version in nude color with a strap in the middle. So I m not sure should I go for them and return the black (no strap). I am allowed to buy one pair only, thats why this tribute sandals has to be "without regret"! gosh I still can't make up my mind!






daughtybag said:


> Hi button!
> 
> I did place an order of the tribute 75 with the strap in colors cognac and black! Its coming anytime next week!
> I think both styles are gorgeous! Cant wait to have  one in the smooth leather  color Red!!! ))


----------



## daughtybag

button said:
			
		

> Wow...How many pairs of YSL have you owned?
> Actually, I have ordered a pair of black from farfetch. I went to visit the YSL shop today and saw the low version in nude color with a strap in the middle. So I m not sure should I go for them and return the black (no strap). I am allowed to buy one pair only, thats why this tribute sandals has to be "without regret"! gosh I still can't make up my mind!



Hi Button,

I do have 2 pairs  colors beige and orange. My 3rd and fourth pair is coming soon in colors black and cognac with the t strap!


----------



## Talinder

I'm so glad to hear the new 75s are coming with the strap. Unfortunately, the color I want came out before this change. Perhaps I should wait to see what new colors will be released in 75. Like *button*, I really want to LOVE this shoe for this amount of money. I loved the color when I tried them on, but wasn't wowed by the overall style of the shoe in the low heel form.


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog..


----------



## Misstake7198

weibaobai said:


> From my blog..


beautiful!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Misstake~ Thank YOU!


Misstake7198 said:


> beautiful!


----------



## iluvmybags

I found another pair of YSLs at TJMaxx!  I dont think these are Tributes but they're similar. These are size 39 but I think they fit good. Only problem is that the ankle straps are a little loose. They look easy to tighten - I just have to find somewhere to take them. Does anyone know if you can use Nordstroms cobbler if you didn't buy the shoes there & just pay for the services?

I love these & they're so comfortable!


----------



## Misstake7198

iluvmybags said:


> I found another pair of YSLs at TJMaxx!  I dont think these are Tributes but they're similar. These are size 39 but I think they fit good. Only problem is that the ankle straps are a little loose. They look easy to tighten - I just have to find somewhere to take them. Does anyone know if you can use Nordstroms cobbler if you didn't buy the shoes there & just pay for the services?
> 
> I love these & they're so comfortable!


Now, these are a great fit, congrats!  Don't know anything about Nordstrom cobbler though


----------



## Misstake7198

weibaobai said:


> From my blog..


Wei, if you don't mind me asking, what dress is it you're wearing? It's so pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello, 
The dress I am wearing is from Anthropologie..the brand is called MondayTuesdayWednesdayFridaySaturdaySunday....For more about my outfit, feel free to visit my blog www.weiandmei.blogspot.com



Misstake7198 said:


> Wei, if you don't mind me asking, what dress is it you're wearing? It's so pretty!


----------



## Julide

weibaobai said:


> From my blog..



Love the outfit!!A beautiful dress!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Julide~ thank you!



Julide said:


> Love the outfit!!A beautiful dress!


----------



## nastasja

iluvmybags said:


> I found another pair of YSLs at TJMaxx! I dont think these are Tributes but they're similar. These are size 39 but I think they fit good. Only problem is that the ankle straps are a little loose. They look easy to tighten - I just have to find somewhere to take them. Does anyone know if you can use Nordstroms cobbler if you didn't buy the shoes there & just pay for the services?
> 
> I love these & they're so comfortable!


 
Wow, TJ Maxx...nice find!! I have these in dark brown. The style is called 'Hamptons'.


----------



## PinkTruffle

weibaobai said:


> From my blog..



Gorgeous color..love your shoes.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi pinktruffle~ thank you!



PinkTruffle said:


> Gorgeous color..love your shoes.


----------



## maryg1

To all owners: did you get your Tribute resoled before starting wearing it? The sole looks so slippery when new...


----------



## GoGlam

maryg1 said:
			
		

> To all owners: did you get your Tribute resoled before starting wearing it? The sole looks so slippery when new...



Im wondering the same thing... But I haven't had mine resoled.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

maryg1 said:


> To all owners: did you get your Tribute resoled before starting wearing it? The sole looks so slippery when new...



They aren't slippery at all. Like any shoe, just walk on concrete and get the soles worn in a little and you'll be fine. They are very comfy and easy to walk in!


----------



## boxermomof2

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They aren't slippery at all. Like any shoe, just walk on concrete and get the soles worn in a little and you'll be fine. They are very comfy and easy to walk in!



I agree! They are the most comfortable 5" heels I own.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Same here! They're very durable too. YSL makes the highest quality shoes IMO.


----------



## ilovekitty

iluvmybags said:


> I found another pair of YSLs at TJMaxx! I dont think these are Tributes but they're similar. These are size 39 but I think they fit good. Only problem is that the ankle straps are a little loose. They look easy to tighten - I just have to find somewhere to take them. Does anyone know if you can use Nordstroms cobbler if you didn't buy the shoes there & just pay for the services?
> 
> I love these & they're so comfortable!


 
MY tributes straps are also a little loose on me...maybe its just certain shoes makes the straps bigger...you can defenitly put an extra hole....
BTW what a great find! how much were these??


----------



## maryg1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They aren't slippery at all. Like any shoe, just walk on concrete and get the soles worn in a little and you'll be fine. They are very comfy and easy to walk in!



thanks! I'm just waiting for the weather to be warm enough to wear them


----------



## candacej

What colour are these white YSLs? Is it Corda or Crema Blanca? The colour Corda is available in Toronto, but  not crema.


----------



## angelcove

Hi!!  Does anyone know if the petal pink tributes are  available at Neiman's??  My size is sold out on ysl.com.:cry:


----------



## *MJ*

angelcove said:
			
		

> Hi!!  Does anyone know if the petal pink tributes are  available at Neiman's??  My size is sold out on ysl.com.:cry:



What size are you looking for?


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies!

I would just like to ask about how does a patent leather tribute age?
How about the wear and tear? 
I bought the leather ones so now  I want to own one in patent leather. Any ideas?
Thanks!!!


----------



## button

Hi Ladies, I have returned my black tribute and decided to buy a pair of light color. I am struggling between 2 colors. Please help me to decide. 1) Vanilla Nude (low heel, no t-strap with wooden heel), 2) Beige color (low heel, with t-strap and leather wrapped heel) . 
What is your opinion please?


----------



## lovieluvslux

weibaobai said:


> From my blog..


So jealous.  You are gorgeous.  I love the tribal dress, rocker leather jacket and shoes.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Misstake7198 said:


> Ok girls, this is what I received today! Ordered these March 7th from Farfetch.com, they sent me my sandals from France, and today, March 9th, I'm holding them in my hands! Is this insane or what?  BTW, the shipping was free, too!


Wow.  These are beautiful!  What color are these?  Can you dance in these shoes?  I'm chicken, and go for the shorter hills.


----------



## maryg1

button said:


> Hi Ladies, I have returned my black tribute and decided to buy a pair of light color. I am struggling between 2 colors. Please help me to decide. 1) Vanilla Nude (low heel, no t-strap with wooden heel), 2) Beige color (low heel, with t-strap and leather wrapped heel) .
> What is your opinion please?



these are gorgeous, I bet the beige will be a nice option too, but I prefer nude


----------



## weibaobai

OH THANK YOU!  You're too kind. 



lovieluvslux said:


> So jealous. You are gorgeous. I love the tribal dress, rocker leather jacket and shoes. Thanks for posting.


----------



## weibaobai

I think if you were to get a pair of tributes, it would be in patent leather.  I have 3 pairs...all patent. They still look brand new, theyre waterproof and if you get dust on them, its easy to clean!  Hope this helps!



daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I would just like to ask about how does a patent leather tribute age?
> How about the wear and tear?
> I bought the leather ones so now I want to own one in patent leather. Any ideas?
> Thanks!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

lovieluvslux said:


> Wow.  These are beautiful!  What color are these?  Can you dance in these shoes?  I'm chicken, and go for the shorter hills.


Thank you, Lovie!  Mine are Poppy patent, I'm not sure if I can dance in them, but walking - no problem... carefully.


----------



## Misstake7198

button said:


> Hi Ladies, I have returned my black tribute and decided to buy a pair of light color. I am struggling between 2 colors. Please help me to decide. 1) Vanilla Nude (low heel, no t-strap with wooden heel), 2) Beige color (low heel, with t-strap and leather wrapped heel) .
> What is your opinion please?


hmm... can you post the beige ones? I personally love Nude, but I prefer it in patent finish.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I would just like to ask about how does a patent leather tribute age?
> How about the wear and tear?
> I bought the leather ones so now  I want to own one in patent leather. Any ideas?
> Thanks!!!



I have 2 pairs of patent ones. I haven't had the second pair very long, but I've had the first pair for over a year and they still look brand new. They're very durable and comfortable.


----------



## daughtybag

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> I have 2 pairs of patent ones. I haven't had the second pair very long, but I've had the first pair for over a year and they still look brand new. They're very durable and comfortable.



Wow, that's great. I might get the red color in patent. By the way, how about the sizes- I wear 39.5 for low heeled tributes  75 now. Is it ok to get the  size 40 for the higher heeled tributes 105?
Thanks for replying!


----------



## daughtybag

weibaobai said:
			
		

> I think if you were to get a pair of tributes, it would be in patent leather.  I have 3 pairs...all patent. They still look brand new, theyre waterproof and if you get dust on them, its easy to clean!  Hope this helps!



Hi weibaobai!

Patent tributes are lovely! I am thinking of buying the red color but in the 105.
I am a size 39.5 on the tributes 75 should I get the size 40 for the 105?
Is there any difference? Would it be comfortable?
Thanks!!!


----------



## daughtybag

button said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I have returned my black tribute and decided to buy a pair of light color. I am struggling between 2 colors. Please help me to decide. 1) Vanilla Nude (low heel, no t-strap with wooden heel), 2) Beige color (low heel, with t-strap and leather wrapped heel) .
> What is your opinion please?



Hi button,

This is a lovely color!  i like the pinkish shade of this shoe...


----------



## daughtybag

weibaobai said:
			
		

> From my blog..



Lovely!


----------



## daughtybag

My black ysl tribute 75...
Thanks for letting me share! 
Comfy shoes!


----------



## button

maryg1 said:


> these are gorgeous, I bet the beige will be a nice option too, but I prefer nude





Misstake7198 said:


> hmm... can you post the beige ones? I personally love Nude, but I prefer it in patent finish.





daughtybag said:


> Hi button,
> 
> This is a lovely color!  i like the pinkish shade of this shoe...



Thank you for your advice ladies! I know what I want now, I am getting  the nude color. the reason I like the beige its becos of the extra T-strap. It seems the color is the "main course. " the T-strap is only the " side dish! " .


----------



## ipudgybear

weibaobai said:


> From my blog..


I love the color of your shoes!!!! I love how your dog is wearing shoes too, mine will just bite it off and hide them.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi ipudgybear~

Thank you!  Yea, mei is so weird...she really likes to dress up and wear her shoes.  She gets all excited when she see's her shoes bc then she knows its time to go out!



ipudgybear said:


> I love the color of your shoes!!!! I love how your dog is wearing shoes too, mine will just bite it off and hide them.


----------



## daughtybag

miacillan said:


> This was my 2nd pair....bought from eBay as well.  Love the rich color so much!
> 
> *Patent Bourgogne 105*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, another patent I got from Hong Kong Lane Crawford this year.....
> 
> *Patent Fumo 75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this pair is a steal!  I tried them together with purse-nality, but we didn't buy it at first.  Then after a few months, this was on sale at Lane Crawford and the only size left is my size!  It's meant to be (excuse) so I got them!  Perfect pair to spice up any outfit!
> 
> *Crackled Leather Sahara 105*


Hi miacillan!
Your YSL shoe collections are gorgeous! I am a new fan of the YSL tributes and I have bought 6  pairs now in the tribute 75. I would like to ask you about the metallic leather on YSL tributes, how do they age and do you have problems on how to care for  the leather? 

I am a plus size woman and I wish I could get one of those 105 tributes. Is it really easy to walk on them?
Thanks in advance ! ))


----------



## weibaobai

these are very similar to the tributes...but they are called studs.  Hope its ok to share with you guys here!


----------



## daughtybag

weibaobai said:


> these are very similar to the tributes...but they are called studs.  Hope its ok to share with you guys here!



Hi weibaobai, 

Gorgeous shoes! Is it as comfy as the tributes 105?


----------



## weibaobai

Yes, they are quite comfy...I can go all day with them!




daughtybag said:


> Hi weibaobai,
> 
> Gorgeous shoes! Is it as comfy as the tributes 105?


----------



## H.C.

Hello Ladies ,
I have 2 questions for the thread.

(1)  I just bought pair of 39.5 Tribute sandals (my first) which I love!!  I'm thinking of getting the closed toe pumps Tribtoos.  Would the sizing be the same?

(2)  There's an eBay seller that has lots of YSL stock - trenduet.  Anyone had experience with this seller?

TIA!!


----------



## boxermomof2

H.C. said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> I have 2 questions for the thread.
> 
> (1)  I just bought pair of 39.5 Tribute sandals (my first) which I love!!  I'm thinking of getting the closed toe pumps Tribtoos.  Would the sizing be the same?
> 
> (2)  There's an eBay seller that has lots of YSL stock - trenduet.  Anyone had experience with this seller?
> 
> TIA!!



For me, the tributes run about .5 small and the tribtoos run TTS.
If you search the forum for eBay seller trenduet you'll see the name come up in several postings.

Here trenduet is listed as a reputable CL seller-
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-bonanzle-sellers-louboutin-shoes-353107.html


----------



## H.C.

Wow, thank you.  This is a great help!  Are the Tribtoos as comfortable as the Tributes??  These shoes are ridiculously sexy.


----------



## tiffandy

Ladies I need your help!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm looking to buy the tribute high heel patent sandal in petal pink,
but need advice in sizing...
I wear a 36 for tribtoo* low* heel patent pump,
36 in CL VPs, (36.5 in older models of CL VPs)
36.5 in most of other premier designer heels, and
37 in premier designer flats.
I have narrow feet.
Therefore, I think I need a 36.5 ....??

Also, does anyone know where I could get a pair of these?
ysl.com is very limited in sizes.
Does Neiman Marcus or Saks carry them?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## *MJ*

tiffandy said:
			
		

> Ladies I need your help!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm looking to buy the tribute high heel patent sandal in petal pink,
> but need advice in sizing...
> I wear a 36 for tribtoo* low* heel patent pump,
> 36 in CL VPs, (36.5 in older models of CL VPs)
> 36.5 in most of other premier designer heels, and
> 37 in premier designer flats.
> I have narrow feet.
> Therefore, I think I need a 36.5 ....??
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I could get a pair of these?
> ysl.com is very limited in sizes.
> Does Neiman Marcus or Saks carry them?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I think 36.5, or 37 if your foot is on the wider side. I can check with my SA, and see if he has them in either size if you like.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Misstake7198

tiffandy said:


> Ladies I need your help!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm looking to buy the tribute high heel patent sandal in petal pink,
> but need advice in sizing...
> I wear a 36 for tribtoo* low* heel patent pump,
> 36 in CL VPs, (36.5 in older models of CL VPs)
> 36.5 in most of other premier designer heels, and
> 37 in premier designer flats.
> I have narrow feet.
> Therefore, I think I need a 36.5 ....??
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I could get a pair of these?
> ysl.com is very limited in sizes.
> Does Neiman Marcus or Saks carry them?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I am 36.5 in most shoes, but I am consistently 36 in YSL, including Tributes, none of them run small for me. I would go with 36.


----------



## tiffandy

*MJ* said:


> I think 36.5, or 37 if your foot is on the wider side. I can check with my SA, and see if he has them in either size if you like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!


Could you ask for size 36 and 36.5 for me?
Should I leave my contact info in your inbox?


----------



## tiffandy

Misstake7198 said:


> I am 36.5 in most shoes, but I am consistently 36 in YSL, including Tributes, none of them run small for me. I would go with 36.



Thank you Misstake7198!! 

But..now I'm getting more confused!
I'm deciding between 36 and 36.5.. hmm...


----------



## Misstake7198

tiffandy said:


> Thank you Misstake7198!!
> 
> But..now I'm getting more confused!
> I'm deciding between 36 and 36.5.. hmm...


I have a weird feeling that you will be closer to 36 than 36.5...   of course, it would have been better if you had both of them to try on and decide which ones fit you best. Good luck!  The color is very pretty!


----------



## angelcove

weibaobai said:


> these are very similar to the tributes...but they are called studs.  Hope its ok to share with you guys here!



I likey!!!  Do u have a close up??  Thx!


----------



## angelcove

tiffandy said:


> Thank you Misstake7198!!
> 
> But..now I'm getting more confused!
> I'm deciding between 36 and 36.5.. hmm...



I think u need 36.  I'm 6.5 in CL's and most shoes and I take 37 in YSL tribs.  Have u located a pr?  Try the boutiques and NM.  Get them soon cuz they r selling out fast!  Good luck!


----------



## weibaobai

Here's a bigger pic.  








angelcove said:


> I likey!!! Do u have a close up?? Thx!


----------



## tiffandy

angelcove said:


> I think u need 36.  I'm 6.5 in CL's and most shoes and I take 37 in YSL tribs.  Have u located a pr?  Try the boutiques and NM.  Get them soon cuz they r selling out fast!  Good luck!



angelcove:

So you actually sized "up" for the tribute sandals?
cos I'm a 36 in VPs and 36.5 in most shoes...
@@

thanks...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

weibaobai said:


> Here's a bigger pic.


 
Everything looks beautiful together!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1650204
> 
> 
> My black ysl tribute 75...
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Comfy shoes!
> 
> View attachment 1650206


 
Congrats on your pretty and comfy new shoes!


----------



## daughtybag

glamourgirlnikk said:
			
		

> Congrats on your pretty and comfy new shoes!



Thanks glamourgirlnikk!!!


----------



## daughtybag

glamourgirlnikk said:
			
		

> Congrats on all of your purchases and we are shoe twins!. I got the denim lurex tributes at the Labor Day sale as well and I love them!



Hi glamourgirlnikk,

I would like to ask you how is the denim lurex tributes ? I saw some on ebay but I am afraid about the quality because I'm more in love with the leather tributes! I hope you dont mind my asking.
I would love to own a pair but Im not so sure about the quality.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

weibaobai said:


> Here's a bigger pic.


----------



## angelcove

tiffandy said:


> angelcove:
> 
> So you actually sized "up" for the tribute sandals?
> cos I'm a 36 in VPs and 36.5 in most shoes...
> @@
> 
> thanks...


 
Oops Sorry.  then you'll need 6.5.  yes, I sized up for my tribs.  Many ladies here stayed tts.  Try calling the boutiques or NM and they can order a pr.


----------



## angelcove

weibaobai said:


> Here's a bigger pic.


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Glamourgirlnikk~ Thank you!


glamourgirlnikk said:


> Everything looks beautiful together!


 
Hi Misstake 


Misstake7198 said:


>


 
Hi Angelcove 


angelcove said:


> Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Love this outfit!!   I have them from a few years back in purple (NM sale) and they are both gorgeous AND comfy! 




weibaobai said:


> Here's a bigger pic.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Fieryfashionist~ Thanks! Arent they just super comfy!  I have them in the black patent and a greenish/grey patent too!



fieryfashionist said:


> Love this outfit!!  I have them from a few years back in purple (NM sale) and they are both gorgeous AND comfy!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   You're welcome!   They really are!!   I can't wait for nicer weather so I can wear mine out soon!   Oooooh, I remember that greenish/grey taupey color... so pretty!!   I just have 'em in the purple... and a few too many pairs of Tributes, haha! 




weibaobai said:


> Hi Fieryfashionist~ Thanks! Arent they just super comfy!  I have them in the black patent and a greenish/grey patent too!


----------



## weibaobai

They are addictive!



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  You're welcome!  They really are!!  I can't wait for nicer weather so I can wear mine out soon!  Oooooh, I remember that greenish/grey taupey color... so pretty!!  I just have 'em in the purple... and a few too many pairs of Tributes, haha!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, they sure are! 



weibaobai said:


> They are addictive!


----------



## Misstake7198

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   You're welcome!   They really are!!   I can't wait for nicer weather so I can wear mine out soon!   Oooooh, I remember that greenish/grey taupey color... so pretty!!   I just have 'em in the purple... and a few too many pairs of Tributes, haha!


One can never have TOO many Tributes!  I just recently discovered how comfortable YSL shoes are and quickly fell in love. Now I have 4 pairs and counting! Tomorrow I am expecting DHL delivery from Italy with Tribtoos (I missed the delivery today  )


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're so right!!   To find a shoe that sexy AND comfortable is fairly uncommon, so we can't be faulted for owning multiple pairs, haha.   In the Tributes, I have black patent, navy patent, black suede/metallic gold trim, flame patent, luggage kid and beige glittery patent!   For me, they are the comfiest!   In the studded sandal, I have purple patent and in Tribtoos, black patent and metallic iridescent taupey/grey!

Ohhh no, that's so annoying!   You'll have your beautiful shoes soon enough though!   Which pair did you get? 



Misstake7198 said:


> One can never have TOO many Tributes!  I just recently discovered how comfortable YSL shoes are and quickly fell in love. Now I have 4 pairs and counting! Tomorrow I am expecting DHL delivery from Italy with Tribtoos (I missed the delivery today  )


----------



## Misstake7198

fieryfashionist said:


> You're so right!!   To find a shoe that sexy AND comfortable is fairly uncommon, so we can't be faulted for owning multiple pairs, haha.   In the Tributes, I have black patent, navy patent, black suede/metallic gold trim, flame patent, luggage kid and beige glittery patent!   For me, they are the comfiest!   In the studded sandal, I have purple patent and in Tribtoos, black patent and metallic iridescent taupey/grey!
> 
> Ohhh no, that's so annoying!   You'll have your beautiful shoes soon enough though!   Which pair did you get?



I am expecting these : http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-platform-pump-item-10179143.aspx

I have Tributes in Poppy, Palais in Clay, Gisele in Black, Montaig in Beige/Black


----------



## Misstake7198

I would love to have the Studs too , but... you can't find them anymore, I fell in love a little too late for those babies


----------



## daughtybag

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1650204
> 
> 
> My black ysl tribute 75...
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Comfy shoes!
> 
> View attachment 1650206



Hello ladies! 
I need your advice. I usually wear 39.5 in tribute sandals and it has about half an inch allowance and comfortable, I would like to buy the tribtoo 80 pumps, should I get the 39.5 or the 39? 
I've read in this forum that tribtoos run small to size. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jennabee

Good day ladies!

I was wondering if you ladies get your tributes vibramed/topied? I just got a pair last Thursday (I think the color is called "ceries?"), but am a little scared of walking out of the house and falling on my face because of the _smooooth_ sole. I get all of my shoes vibramed, but I don't know if it's possible with the Tributes, or if it'll even look aesthetically pleasing. What are some of your sole solutions for Tributes? Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## couturequeen

Jennabee said:
			
		

> Good day ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if you ladies get your tributes vibramed/topied? I just got a pair last Thursday (I think the color is called "ceries?"), but am a little scared of walking out of the house and falling on my face because of the smooooth sole. I get all of my shoes vibramed, but I don't know if it's possible with the Tributes, or if it'll even look aesthetically pleasing. What are some of your sole solutions for Tributes? Thanks in advance for any input!



I will eventually get mine vibramed, as I do with all of my shoes.


----------



## daughtybag

My YSL   cuoio tribute 75 !
Love this shoes!
Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## daughtybag

daughtybag said:
			
		

> my ysl   cuoio tribute 75 !
> Love this shoes!
> Thanks for letting me share!!







My YSL cuoio tribute 75 !
Love this shoes!
Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## daughtybag

My cuzco  brun and  bufalino vanilla tribute 75 sandals! Love it!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## daughtybag

daughtybag said:
			
		

> my cuzco  brun and  bufalino vanilla tribute 75 sandals! Love it!
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Misstake7198

what a beautiful collection!


----------



## daughtybag

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> what a beautiful collection!



Hi Misstake7198,

Thanks!
It's an addiction! Love the shoes!


----------



## Julide

daughtybag said:


> Hi Misstake7198,
> 
> Thanks!
> It's an addiction! Love the shoes!



I love your collection too!!Do you mind sharing where you got the cuoio 75? TIA!!!


----------



## daughtybag

Julide said:
			
		

> I love your collection too!!Do you mind sharing where you got the cuoio 75? TIA!!!



Hi Julide,
Thanks! I got the cuoio 75 from Shirise.com


----------



## Liv69

Hello girls,
I've just joined this forum and I'm super impressed by your amazing shoe collections (and how nice you all are!). I think I must have read about one hundred of the 216 strong pages on this thread and I'm blown away by the gorgeous Tributes out there! After much reading and then trying on a pair for the first time yesterday (oh joy!), I'd like to buy my first pair of Tributes HH and I'm hoping you can steer me in the right direction. 

So, I'm in my early 40's and I just love heels. My work doesn't call for this sort of shoe so it would be mostly something I'd wear either on the weekends and out in the evening with DH or my girlfriends. My wardrobe is mainly dark denim skinny bootleg jeans (gotta love the long leg they give!!) and fitted dresses (mostly A-line) in blacks, bold florals and bright pinks/corals. I've always got a bright coloured pedi going on and I wear silver/white gold jewellery. 

I tried on a pair yesterday and I seem to be a 39.5. I&#8217;m trying to decide between the following colours &#8211; black, black patent, petal pink patent, poppy straw embossed patent, cuoio and nude (the slightly pinky one that I think is called &#8216;vanilla&#8217.

Cuoio
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFsq3

Poppy

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFDMh

Black Patent
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163978

Black
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFXvq

Petal Pink

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192100

Nude
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...7&itemId=prod146950007&parentId=&cmCat=search

I&#8217;m anxious to choose something that I&#8217;ll get wear out of but also that I&#8217;ll have fun in. It&#8217;s not like I&#8217;m going to be wearing them everyday so I want to enjoy them when I do, all the while being mindful that I don&#8217;t want to look like mutton dressed as lamb, if you know what I mean!

I&#8217;d really love to hear your thoughts!

&#9786;


----------



## GoGlam

Liv69 said:
			
		

> Hello girls,
> I've just joined this forum and I'm super impressed by your amazing shoe collections (and how nice you all are!). I think I must have read about one hundred of the 216 strong pages on this thread and I'm blown away by the gorgeous Tributes out there! After much reading and then trying on a pair for the first time yesterday (oh joy!), I'd like to buy my first pair of Tributes HH and I'm hoping you can steer me in the right direction.
> 
> So, I'm in my early 40's and I just love heels. My work doesn't call for this sort of shoe so it would be mostly something I'd wear either on the weekends and out in the evening with DH or my girlfriends. My wardrobe is mainly dark denim skinny bootleg jeans (gotta love the long leg they give!!) and fitted dresses (mostly A-line) in blacks, bold florals and bright pinks/corals. I've always got a bright coloured pedi going on and I wear silver/white gold jewellery.
> 
> I tried on a pair yesterday and I seem to be a 39.5. I&rsquo;m trying to decide between the following colours &ndash; black, black patent, petal pink patent, poppy straw embossed patent, cuoio and nude (the slightly pinky one that I think is called &lsquo;vanilla&rsquo.
> 
> Cuoio
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446176987&R=808856725951&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFsq3
> 
> Poppy
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446456069&R=885124165725&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFDMh
> 
> Black Patent
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163978
> 
> Black
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446244398&R=808856725814&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFXvq
> 
> Petal Pink
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192100
> 
> Nude
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dysl%2526_requestid%253D504%2526N%253D4294966733%2526va%253Dt&eItemId=prod146950007&itemId=prod146950007&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> I&rsquo;m anxious to choose something that I&rsquo;ll get wear out of but also that I&rsquo;ll have fun in. It&rsquo;s not like I&rsquo;m going to be wearing them everyday so I want to enjoy them when I do, all the while being mindful that I don&rsquo;t want to look like mutton dressed as lamb, if you know what I mean!
> 
> I&rsquo;d really love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> &#9786;



Im drooling over the poppy and will probably end up getting them myself! I suggest going with patent--right away you get an instant vava voom aaaand they're more durable. I don't know what the clothes in your closet look like, but I'd say patent black or poppy!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> Hello girls,
> I've just joined this forum and I'm super impressed by your amazing shoe collections (and how nice you all are!). I think I must have read about one hundred of the 216 strong pages on this thread and I'm blown away by the gorgeous Tributes out there! After much reading and then trying on a pair for the first time yesterday (oh joy!), I'd like to buy my first pair of Tributes HH and I'm hoping you can steer me in the right direction.
> 
> So, I'm in my early 40's and I just love heels. My work doesn't call for this sort of shoe so it would be mostly something I'd wear either on the weekends and out in the evening with DH or my girlfriends. My wardrobe is mainly dark denim skinny bootleg jeans (gotta love the long leg they give!!) and fitted dresses (mostly A-line) in blacks, bold florals and bright pinks/corals. I've always got a bright coloured pedi going on and I wear silver/white gold jewellery.
> 
> I tried on a pair yesterday and I seem to be a 39.5. I&#8217;m trying to decide between the following colours &#8211; black, black patent, petal pink patent, poppy straw embossed patent, cuoio and nude (the slightly pinky one that I think is called &#8216;vanilla&#8217.
> 
> Cuoio
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFsq3
> 
> Poppy
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFDMh
> 
> Black Patent
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163978
> 
> Black
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418049&bmUID=jpBFXvq
> 
> Petal Pink
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192100
> 
> Nude
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...7&itemId=prod146950007&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> I&#8217;m anxious to choose something that I&#8217;ll get wear out of but also that I&#8217;ll have fun in. It&#8217;s not like I&#8217;m going to be wearing them everyday so I want to enjoy them when I do, all the while being mindful that I don&#8217;t want to look like mutton dressed as lamb, if you know what I mean!
> 
> I&#8217;d really love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> &#9786;


Hi Liv! welcome to the forum!  You are making great decision going with Tributes - always classy, sexy, always in! (Hope you got the feeling how much I love them! )

I think you could start with the black patent ones. They will go with everything and anything, you can dress them up or down. The lighter color shoes can get a discoloration from the dark denim jeans. I also love skinnies (DL1961 are my favorite!), but I only wear dark shoes with them. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Misstake7198

GoGlam said:


> Im drooling over the poppy and will probably end up getting them myself! I suggest going with patent--right away you get an instant vava voom aaaand they're more durable. I don't know what the clothes in your closet look like, but I'd say patent black or poppy!


Amen to that! ITA!


----------



## GoGlam

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> Amen to that! ITA!


----------



## Liv69

GoGlam said:


> Im drooling over the poppy and will probably end up getting them myself! I suggest going with patent--right away you get an instant vava voom aaaand they're more durable. I don't know what the clothes in your closet look like, but I'd say patent black or poppy!



Hi Goglam, 
Thanks so much for this! What colour(s) in Tributes do you have or are you a newbie like me?


----------



## Liv69

Misstake7198 said:


> Hi Liv! welcome to the forum!  You are making great decision going with Tributes - always classy, sexy, always in! (Hope you got the feeling how much I love them! )
> 
> I think you could start with the black patent ones. They will go with everything and anything, you can dress them up or down. The lighter color shoes can get a discoloration from the dark denim jeans. I also love skinnies (DL1961 are my favorite!), but I only wear dark shoes with them. Hope this helps! Good luck!



Hi Misstake,
My fave jeans are Dl1961 too!!! How funny... ) Thank you for the colour advice and the heads up re the lighter ones getting discoloured. That would be terrible.... 

On the question of sizing, how have you found the Tributes? I tried on a 39 and a 40 in regular black leather. They didn't have a 39.5 but given that the 39 was too tight (but the right length) and the 40 was too long and loose around the strap, I am assuming I'm a 39.5. Do you think this would be the same for the patent Tributes? 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## GoGlam

Liv69 said:
			
		

> Hi Goglam,
> Thanks so much for this! What colour(s) in Tributes do you have or are you a newbie like me?



I'm a big fan of the ysl brand! My absolute fave for lipstick/gloss, some clothing... In terms of tributes, I have a few pairs of tribute inspired boots/booties but only a couple pairs of the sandals themselves.  I have a metallic navy in the same patent effect as the poppy, a cranberry patent and will be getting the beigy-pink patent, the poppy and maybe patent black soon but am searching for a pair I missed out on some seasons ago.. Black suede piped in gold!

I get distracted by different brands of shoes easily.. But should stay true to ysl since they're among the most comfy!

Did you decide on a colorway??


----------



## calg1907

I got my 1st Tribute Sandals today. it is indeed super comfy considering its 4 1/2 inches height. Definitely not my last  Got it from farfetch at $700 inlcluding shipping but when i chekced their site today they already have price increased to $839 wooooooooh!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> Hi Misstake,
> My fave jeans are Dl1961 too!!! How funny... ) Thank you for the colour advice and the heads up re the lighter ones getting discoloured. That would be terrible....
> 
> On the question of sizing, how have you found the Tributes? I tried on a 39 and a 40 in regular black leather. They didn't have a 39.5 but given that the 39 was too tight (but the right length) and the 40 was too long and loose around the strap, I am assuming I'm a 39.5. Do you think this would be the same for the patent Tributes?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Liv, I am certain that sizing would be the same for the patent Tributes, they don't run any smaller than the plain leather ones (in fact, I think Tributes are generously sized to begin with). Good luck with finding the right pair for you, and please don't forget to post pictures once you get them in your hands!  we, the shoe-addicts here, appreciate every single pair purchased and posted in this forum.  I love looking and drooling over others' shoes!


----------



## Liv69

Misstake7198 said:


> Liv, I am certain that sizing would be the same for the patent Tributes, they don't run any smaller than the plain leather ones (in fact, I think Tributes are generously sized to begin with). Good luck with finding the right pair for you, and please don't forget to post pictures once you get them in your hands!  we, the shoe-addicts here, appreciate every single pair purchased and posted in this forum.  I love looking and drooling over others' shoes!



Hi Misstake
Thanks so much for the sizing info and I'll most definitely post pics as soon as I receive mine. Misstake, do you know if the Poppy patent are more red or coral in colour? It's very hard to tell on the computer... 
Thanks again


----------



## Liv69

GoGlam said:


> I'm a big fan of the ysl brand! My absolute fave for lipstick/gloss, some clothing... In terms of tributes, I have a few pairs of tribute inspired boots/booties but only a couple pairs of the sandals themselves.  I have a metallic navy in the same patent effect as the poppy, a cranberry patent and will be getting the beigy-pink patent, the poppy and maybe patent black soon but am searching for a pair I missed out on some seasons ago.. Black suede piped in gold!
> 
> I get distracted by different brands of shoes easily.. But should stay true to ysl since they're among the most comfy!
> 
> Did you decide on a colorway??



Hi Goglam, 
It sure sounds like you love your Tributes. I'd be stoked with a couple of pairs... I reckon it's an addictive shoe and I'll be wanting more and more!!
Goglam, do you know if the poppy is more red in colour or more orange/coral? It's so hard to tell on the computer monitor...  Also, do you like the straw patent effect of your metallic navy pair or do you prefer the plain patent look? I'm tossing up between the black patent and the poppy and I guess I'm trying to get a handle on whether the poppy would end up being my go-to heels or just a pair I pop on every now and then for a change... 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## iluvmybags

ilovekitty said:


> MY tributes straps are also a little loose on me...maybe its just certain shoes makes the straps bigger...you can defenitly put an extra hole....
> BTW what a great find! how much were these??


These were $399 - the same price as the Tribute sandals I found (as well as another pair of YSLs!  I've found three pair at TJs in the last month & a half!)

Unfortunately, an extra hole won't work in these because the ankle strap is separate from the strap you buckle (they're two separate straps)  The only way to tighten these up would be to have the ankle strap shortened.  I don't think it'll be too hard tho, because they're actually seamed in the back.  I just have to find someone who's good to do it - I don't want to trust just anyone with a pair of $400 shoes!


----------



## GoGlam

Liv69 said:


> Hi Goglam,
> It sure sounds like you love your Tributes. I'd be stoked with a couple of pairs... I reckon it's an addictive shoe and I'll be wanting more and more!!
> Goglam, do you know if the poppy is more red in colour or more orange/coral? It's so hard to tell on the computer monitor...  Also, do you like the straw patent effect of your metallic navy pair or do you prefer the plain patent look? I'm tossing up between the black patent and the poppy and I guess I'm trying to get a handle on whether the poppy would end up being my go-to heels or just a pair I pop on every now and then for a change...
> Thanks a bunch!



I think you're right about the wanting more and more!  

The poppy (I think some might have referred to it as 'fire') definitely has coral/orange undertones... I would probably describe it as a tangeriney-red.  With that said, it would coordinate fantastically with corals, an outfit with some pastels and maybe vibrants thrown in, all white, all cream, greys, the list is endless I guess!  ..Do you tend to wear brighter colors during the summer?  I'm picturing a pair of your jeans in a dark skinny denim, cropped at the ankle, with a silky white or blush top and the poppy sandals.  

The decision you make may be impacted by the city you live in.  If it's miami.. I would say choose poppy and don't look back! I absolutely love the effect of the straw patent but the regular patent is just delightfully glossy and a bit more "classic."  One thing I will say, you will never regret getting them in black! But you may regret missing out on the poppy!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> Hi Misstake
> Thanks so much for the sizing info and I'll most definitely post pics as soon as I receive mine. Misstake, do you know if the Poppy patent are more red or coral in colour? It's very hard to tell on the computer...
> Thanks again


It is red with some orange undertones, but OMG, still so fiery beautiful!


----------



## candacej

Question about the YSL Tribute Vanilla sandal! 
I just got them (and had debated between those and the Cuoio colour) - do they stain easily on the leather? It's not patent, so not protected. 
Thanks!
Candace
PS These are  my first pair of YSL Tributes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

candacej said:
			
		

> Question about the YSL Tribute Vanilla sandal!
> I just got them (and had debated between those and the Cuoio colour) - do they stain easily on the leather? It's not patent, so not protected.
> Thanks!
> Candace
> PS These are  my first pair of YSL Tributes!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats on your first pair... I dont know much about those though!


----------



## Slavisa

These are not mine, I just tried them in store but am dying for them! 

They cost $1,395 in Aus though


----------



## Liv69

Slavisa said:


> These are not mine, I just tried them in store but am dying for them!
> 
> They cost $1,395 in Aus though



Wow, Slavisa, they're amazing!! I'm in Aus too and am just wondering if you'd mind telling me where you found them. Soooo pretty! )


----------



## Slavisa

Liv69 said:
			
		

> Wow, Slavisa, they're amazing!! I'm in Aus too and am just wondering if you'd mind telling me where you found them. Soooo pretty! )



DJ's  they have a pretty good range!!


----------



## calg1907

Got my 1st tribute Sandals however, the strap at the back ia too loose.any suggestion on how to fix it? TIA


----------



## Liv69

Slavisa said:


> DJ's  they have a pretty good range!!



Thanks Slavisa. They are hot hot HOT!!! That size seems to fit you perfectly. I say 'Lock it in Eddy!' lol! Which DJ's please? I'm in Melbourne CBD and their range is hopeless...!


----------



## Liv69

Misstake7198 said:


> It is red with some orange undertones, but OMG, still so fiery beautiful!



Thanks Misstake. I'm almost ready to click on the 'Buy' button but something is holding me back... It's not the money. I think it's the fact that 'Slavisa' has posted my dream Tributes i.e. the Fuschia suede, and now I'm questioning the whole patent poppy/patent black options... Argggh!!! This purchase is doing my head in LOL!


----------



## Slavisa

Liv69 said:


> Thanks Slavisa. They are hot hot HOT!!! That size seems to fit you perfectly. I say 'Lock it in Eddy!' lol! Which DJ's please? I'm in Melbourne CBD and their range is hopeless...!



Don't be loco, they ARE at the DJ on Burke St!!!! I swear they had like 6 colors 2 weeks back...

My husband is in the states at the moment, I asked him to bring them home for me but I wont be holding my breath... Otherwise I may just have to lay buy them!


----------



## Liv69

GoGlam said:


> I think you're right about the wanting more and more!
> 
> The poppy (I think some might have referred to it as 'fire') definitely has coral/orange undertones... I would probably describe it as a tangeriney-red.  With that said, it would coordinate fantastically with corals, an outfit with some pastels and maybe vibrants thrown in, all white, all cream, greys, the list is endless I guess!  ..Do you tend to wear brighter colors during the summer?  I'm picturing a pair of your jeans in a dark skinny denim, cropped at the ankle, with a silky white or blush top and the poppy sandals.
> 
> The decision you make may be impacted by the city you live in.  If it's miami.. I would say choose poppy and don't look back! I absolutely love the effect of the straw patent but the regular patent is just delightfully glossy and a bit more "classic."  One thing I will say, you will never regret getting them in black! But you may regret missing out on the poppy!


 
Goglam,
Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to reply and to try and help me. I was just about to click 'Buy' in order to purchase the poppy patent Tributes and then I saw Slavisa's post and realised that she was wearing THE dream Tributes for me i.e. fuschia suede. I am in heaven just looking at them and now the black patent/poppy patent options have fallen into second/third place!! Lordly, who would have ever thought that buying shoes would be such a head spin...
So, my wardrobe is predominantly black with some bold corals/florals thrown in. I live in Melbourne Australia and black is HUGE here, hence why I figured I should go with the patent black Tributes. The thing is, however, that I get bored by black and just yearn for colour... I wear fuschia nail polish and fuschia lipstick. But then I think, Tributes are $$$ so I should be prudent and choose a 'safe' colour like patent black. Somehow it leaves me feeling cold... So, when I saw the fuschia suede Tribute's I was like 'Is this the holy grail of shoes???'. Now I'm totally confused.... 
Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## Slavisa

Fuchsia is the new black.


----------



## GoGlam

Liv69 said:


> Goglam,
> Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to reply and to try and help me. I was just about to click 'Buy' in order to purchase the poppy patent Tributes and then I saw Slavisa's post and realised that she was wearing THE dream Tributes for me i.e. fuschia suede. I am in heaven just looking at them and now the black patent/poppy patent options have fallen into second/third place!! Lordly, who would have ever thought that buying shoes would be such a head spin...
> So, my wardrobe is predominantly black with some bold corals/florals thrown in. I live in Melbourne Australia and black is HUGE here, hence why I figured I should go with the patent black Tributes. The thing is, however, that I get bored by black and just yearn for colour... I wear fuschia nail polish and fuschia lipstick. But then I think, Tributes are $$$ so I should be prudent and choose a 'safe' colour like patent black. Somehow it leaves me feeling cold... So, when I saw the fuschia suede Tribute's I was like 'Is this the holy grail of shoes???'. Now I'm totally confused....
> Thanks again for your thoughts.



Whatever makes your heart go thump thump hunny! Get the fuschia.. great choice!


----------



## Misstake7198

Slavisa said:


> These are not mine, I just tried them in store but am dying for them!
> 
> They cost $1,395 in Aus though


 TDF!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> Goglam,
> Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to reply and to try and help me. I was just about to click 'Buy' in order to purchase the poppy patent Tributes and then I saw Slavisa's post and realised that she was wearing THE dream Tributes for me i.e. fuschia suede. I am in heaven just looking at them and now the black patent/poppy patent options have fallen into second/third place!! Lordly, who would have ever thought that buying shoes would be such a head spin...
> So, my wardrobe is predominantly black with some bold corals/florals thrown in. I live in Melbourne Australia and black is HUGE here, hence why I figured I should go with the patent black Tributes. The thing is, however, that I get bored by black and just yearn for colour... I wear fuschia nail polish and fuschia lipstick. But then I think, Tributes are $$$ so I should be prudent and choose a 'safe' colour like patent black. Somehow it leaves me feeling cold... So, when I saw the fuschia suede Tribute's I was like 'Is this the holy grail of shoes???'. Now I'm totally confused....
> Thanks again for your thoughts.


I agree, I love that Fuchsia too. As for the nail polish color, I personally prefer something contrasting with the shoe color. As GoGlam said, go for whatever makes you happy! Don't just spend this kind of money on something that leaves you cold.  You need to love your shoes and want to wear them.  Yeah, buying a pair of designer shoes is almost like a rocket science! 
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Julide

daughtybag said:


> Hi Julide,
> Thanks! I got the cuoio 75 from Shirise.com



I just saw this!!


----------



## daughtybag

Julide said:
			
		

> I just saw this!!



You're welcome Julide!
My ysl tribute 75 in colors opium and pewter came today! Just cant wait to wear them' ))


----------



## Julide

daughtybag said:


> You're welcome Julide!
> My ysl tribute 75 in colors opium and pewter came today! Just cant wait to wear them' ))



And I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

i just scored this beauty from the outlet! I've been waiting for this color forever in my size.  Should be here hopefully by next week.

Navy blue patent


----------



## angelcove

Slavisa said:


> These are not mine, I just tried them in store but am dying for them!
> 
> They cost $1,395 in Aus though


Omg!!!  Gorgy!  wonder if these r available in the states?  I just adore it!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> i just scored this beauty from the outlet! I've been waiting for this color forever in my size.  Should be here hopefully by next week.
> 
> Navy blue patent



Gorgeous and even sweeter cuz you found 'em on sale!!!   I scored navy patent on sale two or so years ago... love 'em!


----------



## love2shop_26

fieryfashionist said:


> Gorgeous and even sweeter cuz you found 'em on sale!!!   I scored navy patent on sale two or so years ago... love 'em!



Thanks!  They are so pretty so I'm really excited.  Can't wait to get 'em


----------



## sneezz

love2shop_26 said:


> i just scored this beauty from the outlet! I've been waiting for this color forever in my size.  Should be here hopefully by next week.
> 
> Navy blue patent
> 
> View attachment 1670174



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  They are so pretty so I'm really excited.  Can't wait to get 'em



You're welcome!   They really are!!   Looking forward to seeing pics!!


----------



## marbella8

love2shop_26 said:


> Thanks!  They are so pretty so I'm really excited.  Can't wait to get 'em



I love that shoe in Navy Patent, congrats!!!


----------



## babyontheway

love2shop_26 said:


> i just scored this beauty from the outlet! I've been waiting for this color forever in my size.  Should be here hopefully by next week.
> 
> Navy blue patent
> 
> View attachment 1670174



Amazing score!!!!  I love the navy- it is one color I NEED still. Congrats!


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> Amazing score!!!!  I love the navy- it is one color I NEED still. Congrats!



What??? You don't have this color yet?


----------



## babyontheway

love2shop_26 said:


> What??? You don't have this color yet?



Ha ha- not for lack of trying  Too bad we aren't the same size... I could borrow yours


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> Ha ha- not for lack of trying
> Too bad we aren't the same size... I could borrow yours



LOL! This color has been hard to find.


----------



## allbrandspls

Ive been wanting a pair of navy patent for ages......so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## GoGlam

love2shop_26 said:


> LOL! This color has been hard to find.



If you're fine with paying full price, I recently got one of the straw-effect navy metallic patent tributes and TOTALLY in love with them!


----------



## Misstake7198

GoGlam said:


> If you're fine with paying full price, I recently got one of the straw-effect navy metallic patent tributes and TOTALLY in love with them!


Been eyeing those myself.  But... since I got the Poppy ones (which I LOVE), I must hold my horses for awhile.


----------



## GoGlam

Misstake7198 said:


> Been eyeing those myself.  But... since I got the Poppy ones (which I LOVE), I must hold my horses for awhile.



Poppy is next on my list!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...my stud in green


----------



## fmd914

love2shop_26 said:


> i just scored this beauty from the outlet! I've been waiting for this color forever in my size.  Should be here hopefully by next week.
> 
> Navy blue patent
> 
> View attachment 1670174




These are so pretty!!!!!!  I would love to have navy but I keep getting sidetracked by other colors!!!!!  Enjoy them.


----------



## love2shop_26

fmd914 said:


> These are so pretty!!!!!!  I would love to have navy *but I keep getting sidetracked by other colors*!!!!!  Enjoy them.



Ha-ha! Know what you mean.  My next one I hope to get is something in pink.


----------



## love2shop_26

GoGlam said:


> If you're fine with paying full price, I recently got one of the straw-effect navy metallic patent tributes and TOTALLY in love with them!



I used to be OK paying full price but then kick myself later when I see it in on sale. ush:  So unfair!


----------



## GoGlam

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> I used to be OK paying full price but then kick myself later when I see it in on sale. ush:  So unfair!



I know what you mean! It ticks me off especially since I'm usually in a colder climate, and I'll buy some sandals when it's still cold, can't wear them for several months... Then when I start to... They're on sale! Bah!  Should just be patient and wait!


----------



## iskrapi

Ladies, I need your help deciding which size fits me better. I wear a US 6.5 in most shoes, EU 37 in non-designer shoes, 36.5 in Tods and Prada. I have low-heeled Tributes in both 36.5 and 37. I'm about to order another pair of low heeled T-strap Tributes , but I'm not sure which size I should pick. 
Here is a comparison pic of the 2 sizes.  The 36.5 fits me like a glove but has less space in front of the toes but no overhang .The 37 has a little bit more space in front of the toes but I have to wear a gel pad to keep my feet from sliding forward.  The people at home think I should go with the 37 as my feet seem "less cramped" in them - bottom line, they "look" better. I somehow feel more secure / comfy ( less slippage)  with the 36.5.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jen_sparro

^I prefer the 36.5 personally on you


----------



## daughtybag

iskrapi said:


> Ladies, I need your help deciding which size fits me better. I wear a US 6.5 in most shoes, EU 37 in non-designer shoes, 36.5 in Tods and Prada. I have low-heeled Tributes in both 36.5 and 37. I'm about to order another pair of low heeled T-strap Tributes , but I'm not sure which size I should pick.
> Here is a comparison pic of the 2 sizes.  The 36.5 fits me like a glove but has less space in front of the toes but no overhang .The 37 has a little bit more space in front of the toes but I have to wear a gel pad to keep my feet from sliding forward.  The people at home think I should go with the 37 as my feet seem "less cramped" in them - bottom line, they "look" better. I somehow feel more secure / comfy ( less slippage)  with the 36.5.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Hi iskrapi!

I wear a 39 on all Tod's, Prada, & Gucci shoes. But I got a 39.5 and 39  in low tributes and I do put foot petals to keep my feet from sliding forward. 
In my opinion it's OK ( by just looking at the pictures) to have the 36.5 since there is no overhang and less space for the toes. The fit is just right. In my experience some leathers tend to stretch also , that's why I have been buying the size 39 now - especially on the tribute105 with the higher heel.
But still it all depends on how comfortable you are when wearing the 36.5. And if you are used to more  space on the toes.  I hope this helps


----------



## iskrapi

Thanks for your inputs, jen_sparro and daughtybag 
I think 36.5 is my TTS, as well. I guess I would go with that size for non-patent Tributes.


----------



## Liv69

Misstake7198 said:


> I agree, I love that Fuchsia too. As for the nail polish color, I personally prefer something contrasting with the shoe color. As GoGlam said, go for whatever makes you happy! Don't just spend this kind of money on something that leaves you cold.  You need to love your shoes and want to wear them.  Yeah, buying a pair of designer shoes is almost like a rocket science!
> Good luck and keep us posted!



Hi Misstake,
Just back from a long weekend away so sorry for the slow reply. I'd really love to get the fuschia suede Tributes but I can't get them in my size - I'm a 39.5 and I can only find them in a 40 and the 40's I tried on here in Melbourne really felt too big. My other option is a size 39.5 in bright blue suede... I"m also considering the anthracite straw-textured patent leather Tributes. They're a kind of metallic grey with the same textured patent leather as the poppy's. So many choices!


----------



## Liv69

Slavisa said:


> Don't be loco, they ARE at the DJ on Burke St!!!! I swear they had like 6 colors 2 weeks back...
> 
> My husband is in the states at the moment, I asked him to bring them home for me but I wont be holding my breath... Otherwise I may just have to lay buy them!



Hi Slavisa,
I found them! But alas, not in my size... So, back to the drawing board (
Did you hubby find any?


----------



## Misstake7198

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...my stud in green


perfection! as always!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> Hi Misstake,
> Just back from a long weekend away so sorry for the slow reply. I'd really love to get the fuschia suede Tributes but I can't get them in my size - I'm a 39.5 and I can only find them in a 40 and the 40's I tried on here in Melbourne really felt too big. My other option is a size 39.5 in bright blue suede... I"m also considering the anthracite straw-textured patent leather Tributes. They're a kind of metallic grey with the same textured patent leather as the poppy's. So many choices!


No problem! :okay: I was on vacay myself (spring break!)! Hope, you enjoyed yours!  I finally got to sleep in... :worthy: 
Yeah, I know what you mean - so many choices, wish we could afford them all!


----------



## Misstake7198

iskrapi said:


> ladies, i need your help deciding which size fits me better. I wear a us 6.5 in most shoes, eu 37 in non-designer shoes, 36.5 in tods and prada. I have low-heeled tributes in both 36.5 and 37. I'm about to order another pair of low heeled t-strap tributes , but i'm not sure which size i should pick.
> Here is a comparison pic of the 2 sizes.  The 36.5 fits me like a glove but has less space in front of the toes but no overhang .the 37 has a little bit more space in front of the toes but i have to wear a gel pad to keep my feet from sliding forward.  The people at home think i should go with the 37 as my feet seem "less cramped" in them - bottom line, they "look" better. I somehow feel more secure / comfy ( less slippage)  with the 36.5.
> 
> What do you guys think?


36.5!


----------



## Misstake7198

GoGlam said:


> Poppy is next on my list!


You'll love them too, they are so beautiful!


----------



## iskrapi

Misstake7198 said:


> 36.5!



Thanks ,Misstake7198 .


----------



## mlle chance

Hi, I'm new to this thread, but have been a long time admirer of your beautiful shoes.
I'm hoping to order a pair when I travel to the USA in about a month, and am wondering if you can help me with the nude colours if you've seen them in real life.
I see the nude patent on Nordstrom,


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-platform-sandal/3238102?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1268

and the Vanille

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-platform-sandal/3140084?origin=category

I'm fair skinned and don't really tan very well - which would you say would be more "nude" if it's even possible to pick for someone you haven't seen. I basically don't want bone, ivory or blush if that helps.
Thank you!!

uggh -I'm having a hard time with the pictures. The nude is the darker and the vanille is the lighter


----------



## Misstake7198

mlle chance said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread, but have been a long time admirer of your beautiful shoes.
> I'm hoping to order a pair when I travel to the USA in about a month, and am wondering if you can help me with the nude colours if you've seen them in real life.
> I see the nude patent on Nordstrom,
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-platform-sandal/3238102?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1268
> 
> and the Vanille
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-platform-sandal/3140084?origin=category
> 
> I'm fair skinned and don't really tan very well - which would you say would be more "nude" if it's even possible to pick for someone you haven't seen. I basically don't want bone, ivory or blush if that helps.
> Thank you!!
> 
> uggh -I'm having a hard time with the pictures. The nude is the darker and the vanille is the lighter


I would say Nude, but that's based only on the color online and the description of your skin tone, I haven't seen them in person. HTH!


----------



## LJS58

mlle chance said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread, but have been a long time admirer of your beautiful shoes.
> I'm hoping to order a pair when I travel to the USA in about a month, and am wondering if you can help me with the nude colours if you've seen them in real life.
> I see the nude patent on Nordstrom,
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa.../3238102?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1268
> 
> and the Vanille
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-platform-sandal/3140084?origin=category
> 
> I'm fair skinned and don't really tan very well - which would you say would be more "nude" if it's even possible to pick for someone you haven't seen. I basically don't want bone, ivory or blush if that helps.
> Thank you!!
> 
> uggh -I'm having a hard time with the pictures. The nude is the darker and the vanille is the lighter


 
I have the Vanille.  The Vanille would match a fair skintone better, but it is quite pinkish.  The nude patent is considerably darker.  It may compliment your skin (depending on what undertones your skin has) but it would not "match" fair skin.  I like both, but IMO, neither is what I would call "nude".  I really wanted a nude that would match my light to medium "neutral" skin tone (neither too pink nor too yellow undertones), so I had to buy another brand.


----------



## mlle chance

Misstake7198 said:


> I would say Nude, but that's based only on the color online and the description of your skin tone, I haven't seen them in person. HTH!





LJS58 said:


> I have the Vanille.  The Vanille would match a fair skintone better, but it is quite pinkish.  The nude patent is considerably darker.  It may compliment your skin (depending on what undertones your skin has) but it would not "match" fair skin.  I like both, but IMO, neither is what I would call "nude".  I really wanted a nude that would match my light to medium "neutral" skin tone (neither too pink nor too yellow undertones), so I had to buy another brand.



Thank you, ladies!
I definitely do NOT want pinkish undertones! I may take a chance and order the nude then - as neutral rather than a true matching "nude". I'm going to Washington DC, so I imagine all the high end department stores will carry them - I was just worried they wouldn't have my size. I could probably return them in store if I don't like the colour.
Thanks again!


----------



## daughtybag

My new opium tribute 75




Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## daughtybag

My new tribute 75 in pewter!
Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## daughtybag

My first tribute 105 in Bulgaro Gianduia!
Thanks for letting me share!))


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Misstake~ thank you! You're so sweet!



Misstake7198 said:


> perfection! as always!


----------



## Liv69

mlle chance said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> I definitely do NOT want pinkish undertones! I may take a chance and order the nude then - as neutral rather than a true matching "nude". I'm going to Washington DC, so I imagine all the high end department stores will carry them - I was just worried they wouldn't have my size. I could probably return them in store if I don't like the colour.
> Thanks again!



Hi Mlle Chance
I would probably go the darker nude over the vanilla, based on your description of your skin tones. Light colours on light skin can sometimes appear insipid whereas a stronger nude on fair skin tends to be more flattering. Think of Marilyn Monroe with her ivory skin and stunning red lips! I have read that the vanilla tributes have a decidedly pink tinge (I was thinking of ordering them myself until I read that)... The darker nude appears more of a latte colour.
I hope this helps!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies,

I would like ask you if the tribute color suede Opium and suede  Rust similar?
I tried to compare them, but they look similar. What do you think?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlle chance

Liv69 said:


> Hi Mlle Chance
> I would probably go the darker nude over the vanilla, based on your description of your skin tones. Light colours on light skin can sometimes appear insipid whereas a stronger nude on fair skin tends to be more flattering. Think of Marilyn Monroe with her ivory skin and stunning red lips! I have read that the vanilla tributes have a decidedly pink tinge (I was thinking of ordering them myself until I read that)... The darker nude appears more of a latte colour.
> I hope this helps!



Thanks for the advice, Liv69 - your "latte" description gives me a great visual, and the confirmation of the pinkish undertones in the Vanille has me definitely ruling them out.  
Everyone here has been so helpful!! I still have to wait a month, but I can't wait to get them!!


----------



## Liv69

OMG - I just purchased my first Tributes!! Black patent leather 105's!! I am so excited and will post pics as soon as they arrive ).
Thanks for all the great advice girls. So much appreciated!


----------



## *MJ*

Liv69 said:
			
		

> OMG - I just purchased my first Tributes!! Black patent leather 105's!! I am so excited and will post pics as soon as they arrive ).
> Thanks for all the great advice girls. So much appreciated!



Great choice for your first!! Congrats!! 

Please post modeling pics!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> OMG - I just purchased my first Tributes!! Black patent leather 105's!! I am so excited and will post pics as soon as they arrive ).
> Thanks for all the great advice girls. So much appreciated!


Yay!  It's happened!


----------



## shoeaholic09

First time poster here! Been looking from afar for a few weeks and am now completely obsessed with getting the YSL tribute sandals 105 in nude leather! Finding them really difficult to get! Any ideas where one might go? Tried the website and all my local enough stores that stock YSL but no luck  thought you experienced ladies might have some hidden gem of information!


----------



## Misstake7198

shoeaholic09 said:


> First time poster here! Been looking from afar for a few weeks and am now completely obsessed with getting the YSL tribute sandals 105 in nude leather! Finding them really difficult to get! Any ideas where one might go? Tried the website and all my local enough stores that stock YSL but no luck  thought you experienced ladies might have some hidden gem of information!


Did you try the official YSL site? Saks, Neiman Marcus sites? Also, you may want to check this one: Farfetch.com. HTH!


----------



## Misstake7198

shoeaholic09 said:


> First time poster here! Been looking from afar for a few weeks and am now completely obsessed with getting the YSL tribute sandals 105 in nude leather! Finding them really difficult to get! Any ideas where one might go? Tried the website and all my local enough stores that stock YSL but no luck  thought you experienced ladies might have some hidden gem of information!


I see Nordstrom has them too: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal/3054108


----------



## shoeaholic09

Misstake7198 said:


> Did you try the official YSL site? Saks, Neiman Marcus sites? Also, you may want to check this one: Farfetch.com. HTH!



Thanks for the reply!! Have tried NM, saks, net a porter, barneys, harvey nicks and cannot find the one's I want! I think you might have come to the rescue with farfetch.com!!!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies!

I need your advice, this is  my first YSL tribute 105 a size 39.5 . I wanted another pair in the colors Grenade or black suede. Would a size 40 be fine with me? 
Do you think it would be too big for my size? Thanks in advance!



daughtybag said:


> My first tribute 105 in Bulgaro Gianduia!
> Thanks for letting me share!))
> 
> View attachment 1675736


----------



## Liv69

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need your advice, this is  my first YSL tribute 105 a size 39.5 . I wanted another pair in the colors Grenade or black suede. Would a size 40 be fine with me?
> Do you think it would be too big for my size? Thanks in advance!



Hi there 
I'm 39.5 in these shoes but thought Id try the 40 just to see. I found them very loose around the ankle and a bit long in the heel area. I hope this helps.


----------



## daughtybag

Liv69 said:


> Hi there
> I'm 39.5 in these shoes but thought Id try the 40 just to see. I found them very loose around the ankle and a bit long in the heel area. I hope this helps.



Hi Liv69,

Thanks a lot for your reply! It's good to know that you've tried the size 40 because size 39. 5 fits just right for me. It just so happen that the shoes I want is only available in size 40. 
Have you tried a size 9 on this style?


----------



## Liv69

daughtybag said:


> Hi Liv69,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply! It's good to know that you've tried the size 40 because size 39. 5 fits just right for me. It just so happen that the shoes I want is only available in size 40.
> Have you tried a size 9 on this style?



Yes I have. The length is perfect in the 39 but the width doesn't accommodate my wide-ish feet. They felt tight and uncomfy.


----------



## daughtybag

Liv69 said:
			
		

> Yes I have. The length is perfect in the 39 but the width doesn't accommodate my wide-ish feet. They felt tight and uncomfy.



Hi Liv69,

Thanks a lot for your replies!!! 

Now I really have to stick with the 39.5...


----------



## dbeth

Anyone looking for 105?? 
From a fab & trusted TPF'er--- Gorgeous YSL Suede Cognac 105, size 36.5, .99c starting bid! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/32088581516...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_936wt_1267


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you soooooooooooooooo much for posting this picture, I just brought these and can't wait to wear them!!! 

They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sexy!!!!! 

I'll post pictures when they arrive....


*MJ* said:


> The Flame Tribs are amazing!!! They are my favorite of my 9 pairs of Tribute sandals!!
> 
> I posted this photo much earlier in the thread, but I figured with all the talk about this color, I'd post it again!


----------



## *MJ*

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Thank you soooooooooooooooo much for posting this picture, I just brought these and can't wait to wear them!!!
> 
> They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sexy!!!!!
> 
> I'll post pictures when they arrive....



Woohoo!! Congrats misty!!! I can't wait to see pics when you get them!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I know I'm so excited! Thanks again for giving me the visual! oh and nice legs BTW 


*MJ* said:


> Woohoo!! Congrats misty!!! I can't wait to see pics when you get them!!!!


----------



## Liv69

Girls, a heads up that a trusted eBay seller has Tribute 75's in flame for a great price. US$545 plus postage!


----------



## Liv69

Hello again!! 
I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. What skin tone do the flame patent Tributes work for? I tan up in summer with an orangey golden tan and freckles... Do you think these would suit me? I'm wary of choosing a colour that may not suit me or will date quickly... Also, I'm 42 years old and don't want to look like I'm trying to be 23 if you know what I mean!!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> Hello again!!
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. What skin tone do the flame patent Tributes work for? I tan up in summer with an orangey golden tan and freckles... Do you think these would suit me? I'm wary of choosing a colour that may not suit me or will date quickly... Also, I'm 42 years old and don't want to look like I'm trying to be 23 if you know what I mean!!


Hi Liv, it looks like we have something in common again! I also tan easily with golden undertones.  You can see what the sandals look like on me from the pictures I posted some time ago. They look fierce!  You cannot play safe all the time. I'm sure they will look great on you and you will enjoy them!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> Hello again!!
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. What skin tone do the flame patent Tributes work for? I tan up in summer with an orangey golden tan and freckles... Do you think these would suit me? I'm wary of choosing a colour that may not suit me or will date quickly... Also, I'm 42 years old and don't want to look like I'm trying to be 23 if you know what I mean!!


and oh, I'm 41


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hmmmm good question, I really don't think about skin tone when I buy my shoes (maybe I should) I say go for it! esp. if they are going to fit your lifestyle. I love loud statement shoes so that's why I grabbed them. I think w/you tanning they should look great! 



Liv69 said:


> Hello again!!
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. What skin tone do the flame patent Tributes work for? I tan up in summer with an orangey golden tan and freckles... Do you think these would suit me? I'm wary of choosing a colour that may not suit me or will date quickly... Also, I'm 42 years old and don't want to look like I'm trying to be 23 if you know what I mean!!


----------



## love2shop_26

Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here! 

Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!


----------



## GoGlam

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> who says friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome ups guy who made sure i heard him pounding on my door (i just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure i don't miss his delivery.  So yes, i jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... Coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!



love!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

love2shop_26 said:


> Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!


very beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

love2shop_26 said:


> Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!



Congrats! lovely shoes and nice color!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Pretty!!



love2shop_26 said:


> Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!


----------



## allbrandspls

Lovetoshop, congrats on your navy tributes, love them. Too bad there wasn't anymore when I called.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

love2shop_26 said:


> Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!



Love! I have this color and I love them. They go with everything.


----------



## hunniesochic

Do you ladies find these shoes TTS?


----------



## GoGlam

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Do you ladies find these shoes TTS?



For the most part, yes!


----------



## Misstake7198

hunniesochic said:


> Do you ladies find these shoes TTS?


Yes for me


----------



## babyontheway

Love that your ups man is trained so well
Your shoes are beautiful!  I love what you paired them with!  You are rockin' em



love2shop_26 said:


> Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!


----------



## love2shop_26

GoGlam said:


> love!!!


  Thank you. Love it too 



Misstake7198 said:


> very beautiful!  Congrats!


  Thanks!  



daughtybag said:


> Congrats! lovely shoes and *nice color! *


  It seems to definitely go well with diff outfits



mistyknightwin said:


> Pretty!!


  Couldn't agree more.



allbrandspls said:


> Lovetoshop, congrats on your navy tributes, love them. *Too bad there wasn't anymore when I called.*


  Bummer!  Keep trying tho...I had asked my SA to keep an eye out for certain colors for me



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love! I have this color and I love them. *They go with everything*.


  Oh yes they do! And am amazed at how comfy they are! Walked around in them for most of the day Friday when I got 'em



babyontheway said:


> *Love that your ups man is trained so well*
> Your shoes are beautiful!  I love what you paired them with!  *You are rockin' em*


  Ha-ha!  I know!  He's really nice.  If I miss him at all the first time around, he comes back in the afternoon.  And thanks!


----------



## sneezz

love2shop_26 said:


> Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!



Love them on you! Congrats! You have a great UPS guy lol. Mine always shows up around 8pm. Wt*. Lol.


----------



## daughtybag

My latest addition to my collection.
Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color




And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.




Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## *MJ*

daughtybag said:
			
		

> My latest addition to my collection.
> Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color
> 
> And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Very pretty!! I have the Orchideas too, and I love them!! Congrats on two gorgeous pairs!!


----------



## Misstake7198

daughtybag said:


> My latest addition to my collection.
> Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color
> 
> View attachment 1685576
> 
> 
> And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.
> 
> View attachment 1685578
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


The Grenade color is TDF! Beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Misstake7198 said:


> The Grenade color is TDF! Beautiful!


 
I definitely agree! I would love to have those!


----------



## fieryfashionist

daughtybag said:
			
		

> My latest addition to my collection.
> Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color
> 
> And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## love2shop_26

daughtybag said:


> My latest addition to my collection.
> Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color
> 
> View attachment 1685576
> 
> 
> And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.
> 
> View attachment 1685578
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



I love the grenade color too! Congrats on two beautiful additions


----------



## allbrandspls

daughtybag said:


> My latest addition to my collection.
> Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color
> 
> View attachment 1685576
> 
> 
> And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.
> 
> View attachment 1685578
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


I love both of them. Orchidea is beautiful! Can I ask u where u got Orchidea from?


----------



## daughtybag

allbrandspls said:


> I love both of them. Orchidea is beautiful! Can I ask u where u got Orchidea from?



Hi allbrandspls,

I got it from a power seller at Ebay..
Thanks! Love the  color!


----------



## daughtybag

love2shop_26 said:


> I love the grenade color too! Congrats on two beautiful additions



Hi love2shop_26!
Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

fieryfashionist said:


> They are both gorgeous!!


Hello fieryfashionist!
Thanks, I'm so excited to wear them!


----------



## floridasun8

I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these. 

Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.


----------



## *MJ*

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these.
> 
> Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.



They are stunning!! Congrats!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## floridasun8

*MJ* said:


> They are stunning!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!!    I'm so excited over these shoes, I'm already trying to figure out which ones to get next  LOL   I do however find that with me, I might have to go a size down as I bought TTS and although they fit and feel ok, they are just a tad big.


----------



## daughtybag

floridasun8 said:


> I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these.
> 
> Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.



Congrats on your new pair.!


----------



## daughtybag

Misstake7198 said:


> The Grenade color is TDF! Beautiful!



Hi Misstake7198!

Thanks! Love the Grenade color!


----------



## daughtybag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I definitely agree! I would love to have those!


Hi NikkisABagGirl,

Thanks!


----------



## flower71

floridasun8 said:


> I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these.
> 
> Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.


beautiful shoes! I can ONLY wear 75 heels so these would be perfect!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats on your first tributes!  I love the snake detail. These shoes are amazingly comfortable and certainly are addicting


floridasun8 said:


> I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these.
> 
> Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.


----------



## allbrandspls

floridasun8 said:


> I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these.
> 
> Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.



Congrats on your first! Gorgeous!


----------



## loves

wow love that snakehead. i didn't even know these existed! guess i just crawled out under my ayers sized rock.


----------



## Talinder

RueLaLa has Patent Navy & Flame Tributes for $649 and a suede Multicolor pair for $849.


----------



## clu13

My firsts but definitely not last:


----------



## floridasun8

clu13 said:
			
		

> My firsts but definitely not last:



Pretty color! Congrats!! Just got my first too


----------



## *MJ*

clu13 said:
			
		

> My firsts but definitely not last:



Gorgeous!! Love the color!!


----------



## daughtybag

clu13 said:


> My firsts but definitely not last:


Wow! lovely shoes and very nice color! Congrats!


----------



## Julide

clu13 said:


> My firsts but definitely not last:



What a beautiful colour!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

clu13 said:
			
		

> My firsts but definitely not last:



What a pretty color for your first pair!!


----------



## dbeth

floridasun8 said:


> I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these.
> 
> Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.



Love these!! The buckle is so cute!



clu13 said:


> My firsts but definitely not last:



Gorgeous first pair!!!! 



daughtybag said:


> My latest addition to my collection.
> Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color
> 
> View attachment 1685576
> 
> 
> And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.
> 
> View attachment 1685578
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


]

Wow, both are gorgeous colors. I especially love the purple!



love2shop_26 said:


> Who says Friday the 13th has to be unlucky? Not me! Thanks to our super awesome UPS guy who made sure I heard him pounding on my door (I just got in the shower) coz he always makes sure I don't miss his delivery.  So yes, I jumped out of the shower after hearing the pounding and my dog barking, got dressed up again, and ran to the door... coz she's here! She's finally here!
> 
> Took some quick pics of my new navy blue patents, one with the flash on.  It's really pretty!



LOVE these!!!! They will go with mostly anything. Congrats!


----------



## flower71

daughtybag said:


> My latest addition to my collection.
> Ysl tribute 105 in grenade. Love this color
> 
> View attachment 1685576
> 
> 
> And the Ysl tribute 75 in orchidea.
> 
> View attachment 1685578
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


They are so addictive aren't they? love your grenade...How many have to got so far? I am eyeing another one to add to my black 75 (the most I can do in heels!) so keep the pics coming, me likey


----------



## daughtybag

flower71 said:


> They are so addictive aren't they? love your grenade...How many have to got so far? I am eyeing another one to add to my black 75 (the most I can do in heels!) so keep the pics coming, me likey



Hi flower71,
Thanks for liking! I am addicted to YSLtributes! I have about 10 pairs and still counting. .


----------



## allbrandspls

Lovely lavender colour tributes.


----------



## iskrapi

floridasun8 said:


> I just got my first pair of Tributes!!!! I am so in love with them already. I had never really looked at them before because I thought they only came in sky high heels but upon looking for a pair of heeled black sandals I came across these and led me to this thread with all the beautiful pics and I knew I had to have them. I'm already a Loboutin addict and just what I need is another addiction lol but I can already see myself scanning the sales for more of these.
> 
> Just a basic black 75 with the snake head but I needed a basic black sandal to wear with shorts, cropped pants, and working.



Congrats, Floridasun8 ! I have the same style in both black and chocolate. Enjoy them and all the other pairs to come ! ( And believe me, they will come! )


----------



## floridasun8

iskrapi said:


> Congrats, Floridasun8 ! I have the same style in both black and chocolate. Enjoy them and all the other pairs to come ! ( And believe me, they will come! )



Thanks...and yes, I'm already on the hunt for #2!  

Quick question for all Tribute owners.....do you vibram the soles of your tributes?   I try to do this with my CLs to preserve the soles, but haven't seen any talk about the Tribute soles.  Even after just one wear so far, the leather on the bottom of the shoe has already started peeling.   Thinking about getting some black vibrams but just wondered if this was the norm for tributes or if there were other preferences.


----------



## chicmom78

Ok ladies after looking at all these beautiful tributes, I finally tried on a pair the other day at saks. After seeing for myself how comfy and amazing they are on I am going to buy my first pair next week! My dilemma is which color? My initial inclination is the patent camel color. They didn't have them in my size to try on so I tried the black (non patent.) they can order the camel for me but do you all think that is a good first color? I'm scared this is going to start a crazy obsession thanks and any suggestions are helpful!


----------



## Misstake7198

chicmom78 said:


> Ok ladies after looking at all these beautiful tributes, I finally tried on a pair the other day at saks. After seeing for myself how comfy and amazing they are on I am going to buy my first pair next week! My dilemma is which color? My initial inclination is the patent camel color. They didn't have them in my size to try on so I tried the black (non patent.) they can order the camel for me but do you all think that is a good first color? I'm scared this is going to start a crazy obsession thanks and any suggestions are helpful!


Camel is a great neutral, it will go with anything, so go for it!  Just don't forget to post pictures and model them for us when you have them!


----------



## calg1907

My 1st tribute


----------



## *MJ*

calg1907 said:
			
		

> My 1st tribute



Gorgeous!! Congrats!! Welcome to the addiction!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## calg1907

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! Congrats!! Welcome to the addiction!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank u MJ


----------



## Misstake7198

calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1698722
> 
> 
> My 1st tribute


B.E.A.Utiful! What color are these?


----------



## babyontheway

Oh la la!  I do love the color!  Looks very versatile.  Congrats


calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1698722
> 
> 
> My 1st tribute


----------



## daughtybag

calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1698722
> 
> 
> My 1st tribute




Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## allbrandspls

calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1698722
> 
> 
> My 1st tribute



Congrats on your first! Love the anthracite colour.


----------



## calg1907

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> B.E.A.Utiful! What color are these?



Thanks!
Its anthracite (Grayish black)


----------



## calg1907

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Lovely! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## calg1907

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Congrats on your first! Love the anthracite colour.



Thanks!


----------



## angelcove

calg1907 said:
			
		

> My 1st tribute



Love these!!!  Where did u find the anthracite??


----------



## calg1907

angelcove said:
			
		

> Love these!!!  Where did u find the anthracite??



Thank you! I got it from farfetch


----------



## Liv69

chicmom78 said:


> Ok ladies after looking at all these beautiful tributes, I finally tried on a pair the other day at saks. After seeing for myself how comfy and amazing they are on I am going to buy my first pair next week! My dilemma is which color? My initial inclination is the patent camel color. They didn't have them in my size to try on so I tried the black (non patent.) they can order the camel for me but do you all think that is a good first color? I'm scared this is going to start a crazy obsession thanks and any suggestions are helpful!



Welcome to the obsession that is YSL Tribute! Either colour sounds versatile however the patent camel is just delicious! I say go for what really rocks your boat. You can always get the other pair later down the track...


----------



## Liv69

calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1698722
> 
> 
> My 1st tribute



Pretty! They really suit your skin tone too. Enjoy!!


----------



## calg1907

Liv69 said:
			
		

> Pretty! They really suit your skin tone too. Enjoy!!



Thank u Liv69


----------



## IramImtiaz

I'm wondering what is the actual size of the heel in inches for the high heel ones? On the YSL website it says they're 10.5cm which is about 4.1", is that right? Or are they bigger?
And what about the low heel ones too?

Sorry if this has already been discussed but I'm interested in buying a pair and I don't know which heel I should go for


----------



## Bam_Bam

IramImtiaz said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what is the actual size of the heel in inches for the high heel ones? On the YSL website it says they're 10.5cm which is about 4.1", is that right? Or are they bigger?
> And what about the low heel ones too?
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed but I'm interested in buying a pair and I don't know which heel I should go for



I am wondering the same as the heel on the higher version looks at least 5"!!!! I think the lower ones are more like 4"/10cm and it says so on NAP....


----------



## mistyknightwin

I first want to thank you Ladies for being so willing to share your pictures, sizing advice and SA recommendations...It really made it easy for me to pick up my new babies, because I had your pictures for reference! Again thanks! 

Now these babies! What can I say they are AMAZING!  

I'm glad I went with a size 41.5, because I would have had serious toe-overhang with a 41. From the pictures they look red but in certain light they look orangy/coral-ish...

Okay enough talk here are some pictures....


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> I first want to thank you Ladies for being so willing to share your pictures, sizing advice and SA recommendations...It really made it easy for me to pick up my new babies, because I had your pictures for reference! Again thanks!
> 
> Now these babies! What can I say they are AMAZING!
> 
> I'm glad I went with a size 41.5, because I would have had serious toe-overhang with a 41. From the pictures they look red but in certain light they look orangy/coral-ish...
> 
> Okay enough talk here are some pictures....



Yay!! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## love2shop_26

IramImtiaz said:


> I'm wondering what is the actual size of the heel in inches for the high heel ones?* On the YSL website it says they're 10.5cm which is about 4.1"*, is that right? Or are they bigger?
> And what about the low heel ones too?
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed but I'm interested in buying a pair and I don't know which heel I should go for





Bam_Bam said:


> I am wondering the same as the heel on the higher version looks at least 5"!!!! I think the lower ones are more like 4"/10cm and it says so on NAP....



The height above is actually right becoz the heel itself is 5" and then there's a 1" platform.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks so much Wanna!! I love them...I haven't had much luck w/CL's in my size so I may be crossing over into YSL! 



wannaprada said:


> Yay!! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## blueeyez259

my pebbled leather tribs


----------



## mistyknightwin

Pretty!!!  I may have to put them on my want list....



blueeyez259 said:


> my pebbled leather tribs


----------



## *MJ*

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> I first want to thank you Ladies for being so willing to share your pictures, sizing advice and SA recommendations...It really made it easy for me to pick up my new babies, because I had your pictures for reference! Again thanks!
> 
> Now these babies! What can I say they are AMAZING!
> 
> I'm glad I went with a size 41.5, because I would have had serious toe-overhang with a 41. From the pictures they look red but in certain light they look orangy/coral-ish...
> 
> Okay enough talk here are some pictures....



So gorgeous misty!!! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## *MJ*

blueeyez259 said:
			
		

> my pebbled leather tribs



Love them on you!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

love2shop_26 said:


> The height above is actually right becoz the heel itself is 5" and then there's a 1" platform.



Ok thanks 
Think I'll have to pass on the higher ones then or else I'll be like 6 foot in them haha.


----------



## allbrandspls

mistyknightwin said:


> I first want to thank you Ladies for being so willing to share your pictures, sizing advice and SA recommendations...It really made it easy for me to pick up my new babies, because I had your pictures for reference! Again thanks!
> 
> Now these babies! What can I say they are AMAZING!
> 
> I'm glad I went with a size 41.5, because I would have had serious toe-overhang with a 41. From the pictures they look red but in certain light they look orangy/coral-ish...
> 
> Okay enough talk here are some pictures....


Congrats on a great choice. They look awesome.


----------



## Liv69

mistyknightwin said:


> I first want to thank you Ladies for being so willing to share your pictures, sizing advice and SA recommendations...It really made it easy for me to pick up my new babies, because I had your pictures for reference! Again thanks!
> 
> Now these babies! What can I say they are AMAZING!
> 
> I'm glad I went with a size 41.5, because I would have had serious toe-overhang with a 41. From the pictures they look red but in certain light they look orangy/coral-ish...
> 
> Okay enough talk here are some pictures....



Just stunning!! Enjoy )


----------



## Liv69

Misstake7198 said:


> Hi Liv, it looks like we have something in common again! I also tan easily with golden undertones.  You can see what the sandals look like on me from the pictures I posted some time ago. They look fierce!  You cannot play safe all the time. I'm sure they will look great on you and you will enjoy them!



Hi Misstake! 
I'm so sorry for this slow reply. Thanks for your thoughts on Flame colour. I agree with you - you've gotta be able to cut loose sometimes!! I ended up with a black patent pair but have also just purchased a pair of amazing pink Tributes via an American actress who recently listed a pair on ebay. They are quite stunning - I can't wait for them to arrive!! I'll post pics of both when they arrive.
Thanks again for your help and so sorry for the delay in replying.


----------



## Liv69

mistyknightwin said:


> Hmmmm good question, I really don't think about skin tone when I buy my shoes (maybe I should) I say go for it! esp. if they are going to fit your lifestyle. I love loud statement shoes so that's why I grabbed them. I think w/you tanning they should look great!



Hi Misty
Thanks for your reply and I"m sorry for my slow response. I too love loud shoes. Opening my cupboard is the visual version of walking into a packed soccer stadium on grand final day - it literally blows you away!!! I love your new Tributes on you. Congrats and well done on what looks like a fab colour choice for you! I've just purchased a  hot pink pair via eBay so I'm madly awaiting for the postie to turn up lol!
Cheers


----------



## Misstake7198

mistyknightwin said:


> I first want to thank you Ladies for being so willing to share your pictures, sizing advice and SA recommendations...It really made it easy for me to pick up my new babies, because I had your pictures for reference! Again thanks!
> 
> Now these babies! What can I say they are AMAZING!
> 
> I'm glad I went with a size 41.5, because I would have had serious toe-overhang with a 41. From the pictures they look red but in certain light they look orangy/coral-ish...
> 
> Okay enough talk here are some pictures....


Congrats! they look awesome on your feet!


----------



## love2shop_26

mistyknightwin said:


> I first want to thank you Ladies for being so willing to share your pictures, sizing advice and SA recommendations...It really made it easy for me to pick up my new babies, because I had your pictures for reference! Again thanks!
> 
> Now these babies! What can I say they are AMAZING!
> 
> I'm glad I went with a size 41.5, because I would have had serious toe-overhang with a 41. From the pictures they look red but in certain light they look orangy/coral-ish...
> 
> Okay enough talk here are some pictures....



Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## love2shop_26

blueeyez259 said:


> my pebbled leather tribs



Love these! Congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks so much ladies for your kind words! I can't wait to wear them!!

@Liv - I'm glad I could help! Can't wait to see your new babies


----------



## Bam_Bam

Copy pasting here as I didn't get much response on my individual thread!

I am planning to purchase my first pair of YSL tribute shoe. As I am sooo tall I couldn't possibly wear the 105's without looking ridic so I am looking at the 75's and I have found a pair available in my size on NAP in clay hue. 

Now I am just wondering how you tribute ladies style your own 75's? I am sure they look great with cute little dresses and shorts for summer, but how do they look with jeans (skinnies in particular) and trousers? And do you find them dressy enough for evening wear or more for day time/casual? 

Any pics and tips appreciated


----------



## shoeaholic09

Hi ladies! 

Been on the hunt for some 105 sandals in a nice nudeish colour that I can dress up or down! Think I have found the perfect pair, just wondering if any of you experienced ladies have seen this particular colour in real life? http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10197200.aspx 

Would it suit a sallowish girl? Also does anyone have experience with farfetch? They seem to have great customer service i.e. free global returns, would love go hear if anyone has any experience with them!

Thanks!


----------



## calg1907

Farfetch has great customer Service. They ship fast and sometimes they do offer free shipping (sign up /subscribe to their newsletter for promos) although i haven't tried their global returns yet.goodluck! Btw, the color that you like is divine! Go for it!


----------



## shoeaholic09

calg1907 said:
			
		

> Farfetch has great customer Service. They ship fast and sometimes they do offer free shipping (sign up /subscribe to their newsletter for promos) although i haven't tried their global returns yet.goodluck! Btw, the color that you like is divine! Go for it!



Thanks for that it's just the confirmation I need!!!!! I'm usually a 39 and have tried a 39 in this style, which was fine not too small or big. Farfetch is the only place 
I can find them and there a 39.5. Am I crazy getting them in a half size too big? Or would this be ok? Never bought YSL's before so I'm unsure of comfort level!


----------



## smallfry

Bam_Bam said:


> Copy pasting here as I didn't get much response on my individual thread!
> 
> I am planning to purchase my first pair of YSL tribute shoe. As I am sooo tall I couldn't possibly wear the 105's without looking ridic so I am looking at the 75's and I have found a pair available in my size on NAP in clay hue.
> 
> Now I am just wondering how you tribute ladies style your own 75's? I am sure they look great with cute little dresses and shorts for summer, but how do they look with jeans (skinnies in particular) and trousers? And do you find them dressy enough for evening wear or more for day time/casual?
> 
> Any pics and tips appreciated



I only have one pair, the black leather 75s and I love them with skinny jeans!  As for evening wear, I suppose it would depend on the color of your Tributes.  Patent leather always seems dressier to me, as do the metallics.


----------



## Misstake7198

shoeaholic09 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Been on the hunt for some 105 sandals in a nice nudeish colour that I can dress up or down! Think I have found the perfect pair, just wondering if any of you experienced ladies have seen this particular colour in real life? http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10197200.aspx
> 
> Would it suit a sallowish girl? Also does anyone have experience with farfetch? They seem to have great customer service i.e. free global returns, would love go hear if anyone has any experience with them!
> 
> Thanks!


I will second on great customer service from Farfetch. Their delivery was crazy fast! From France to California in my hands in just 2 days. But, just as calg1907, I haven't dealt with returns. My Tributes that I got from them are also .5 size bigger from my normal size (they didn't have those Poppy ones in 36, so I ordered 36.5), but it's not uncomfortable nor very visible. I think you'll be fine!


----------



## fmd914

shoeaholic09 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Been on the hunt for some 105 sandals in a nice nudeish colour that I can dress up or down! Think I have found the perfect pair, just wondering if any of you experienced ladies have seen this particular colour in real life? http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10197200.aspx
> 
> Would it suit a sallowish girl? Also does anyone have experience with farfetch? They seem to have great customer service i.e. free global returns, would love go hear if anyone has any experience with them!
> 
> Thanks!




Hi Shoeaholic09 - The shoes in person are more of a "gold" or "platino" color.  Very pretty and can be a neutral/nude depending on your preference.  Farfetch is great I order from them frequently.  I've also done returns before and all was smooth.  Highly recommend them.  Also, I own around 10 pairs of tributes and have went up by as much as 1 full size or down by 1/2 size with no real difference (the full size up is visibly a little long but only if someone is staring!)  Good luck!


----------



## Bam_Bam

smallfry said:
			
		

> I only have one pair, the black leather 75s and I love them with skinny jeans!  As for evening wear, I suppose it would depend on the color of your Tributes.  Patent leather always seems dressier to me, as do the metallics.



The pair I am looking at are described as 'clay hue' on net a porter, they kinda look metallic to me. Sometimes I find lower heels look a bit clumpy with skinnies but I guess they are not really all that low and the platform gives them an edge.


----------



## *MJ*

shoeaholic09 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that it's just the confirmation I need!!!!! I'm usually a 39 and have tried a 39 in this style, which was fine not too small or big. Farfetch is the only place
> I can find them and there a 39.5. Am I crazy getting them in a half size too big? Or would this be ok? Never bought YSL's before so I'm unsure of comfort level!



I'm a 39, and I can easily wear a 39.5 as well...HTH!


----------



## allbrandspls

blueeyez259 said:


> my pebbled leather tribs



Congrats they looks awesome on u.


----------



## Liv69

shoeaholic09 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Been on the hunt for some 105 sandals in a nice nudeish colour that I can dress up or down! Think I have found the perfect pair, just wondering if any of you experienced ladies have seen this particular colour in real life? http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10197200.aspx
> 
> Would it suit a sallowish girl? Also does anyone have experience with farfetch? They seem to have great customer service i.e. free global returns, would love go hear if anyone has any experience with them!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there!
I've had recent experience with Farfetch and can recommend them as being prompt and courteous in their communication, helpful with order issues/delays, and quick to refund when returned items are received. I returned a pair of Tributes using their global pickup service and was chuffed to see the courier at my door within the promised timeframe. I would certainly order through them again.
I hope you find a pair of Tribs that work for you. You mentioned having a 'sallowish' skin tome... If so,perhaps a bolder nude would work better for you? There's an amazing patent camel Tribute which is totally gorgeous and would be super versatile too. See what you think:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...370D361A51C&Ntt=ysl+tribute&N=0&bmUID=jsd8mq4


----------



## Liv69

shoeaholic09 said:


> Thanks for that it's just the confirmation I need!!!!! I'm usually a 39 and have tried a 39 in this style, which was fine not too small or big. Farfetch is the only place
> I can find them and there a 39.5. Am I crazy getting them in a half size too big? Or would this be ok? Never bought YSL's before so I'm unsure of comfort level!



I am usually a 39 but purchased black patent Tributes in 39.5. They fit fine but are a touch long in the toe area but fine in the heel area. I chose 39.5 for the width as I have quite large feet.


----------



## shoeaholic09

Misstake7198 said:


> I will second on great customer service from Farfetch. Their delivery was crazy fast! From France to California in my hands in just 2 days. But, just as calg1907, I haven't dealt with returns. My Tributes that I got from them are also .5 size bigger from my normal size (they didn't have those Poppy ones in 36, so I ordered 36.5), but it's not uncomfortable nor very visible. I think you'll be fine!





fmd914 said:


> Hi Shoeaholic09 - The shoes in person are more of a "gold" or "platino" color.  Very pretty and can be a neutral/nude depending on your preference.  Farfetch is great I order from them frequently.  I've also done returns before and all was smooth.  Highly recommend them.  Also, I own around 10 pairs of tributes and have went up by as much as 1 full size or down by 1/2 size with no real difference (the full size up is visibly a little long but only if someone is staring!)  Good luck!





*MJ* said:


> I'm a 39, and I can easily wear a 39.5 as well...HTH!





Liv69 said:


> Hi there!
> I've had recent experience with Farfetch and can recommend them as being prompt and courteous in their communication, helpful with order issues/delays, and quick to refund when returned items are received. I returned a pair of Tributes using their global pickup service and was chuffed to see the courier at my door within the promised timeframe. I would certainly order through them again.
> I hope you find a pair of Tribs that work for you. You mentioned having a 'sallowish' skin tome... If so,perhaps a bolder nude would work better for you? There's an amazing patent camel Tribute which is totally gorgeous and would be super versatile too. See what you think:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...370D361A51C&Ntt=ysl+tribute&N=0&bmUID=jsd8mq4






Liv69 said:


> I am usually a 39 but purchased black patent Tributes in 39.5. They fit fine but are a touch long in the toe area but fine in the heel area. I chose 39.5 for the width as I have quite large feet.



Thanks for all your great advice!! You ladies have some amazing fashion wisdom!!!  I'm going to order the lighter color from FarFetch in the 39.5, if there not suitable I might try the darker camel color from saks then! I just feel it might be a little too brown! 

Off now to order! I'll be sure to post some pictures once they arrive!!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Wow $721!!! I pay for mine at least $795 at Barney's!  That's already a savings


----------



## fmd914

My house may be a mess but it's a fashionable mess right?!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG!!!! @ those pink ones!!!!!  I saw Christina Milan with those on and fell in LOVE!!


----------



## Misstake7198

fmd914 said:


> My house may be a mess but it's a fashionable mess right?!!!


such yummy colors!


----------



## louladg

I consider myself a fashionable soccer mom. Am interested in buying my first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals...have tried on both high and lower heel and am excited about how comfy they are but don't know if i should get the high heel ones or the low heel.help!


----------



## shosho811

shoeaholic09 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Been on the hunt for some 105 sandals in a nice nudeish colour that I can dress up or down! Think I have found the perfect pair, just wondering if any of you experienced ladies have seen this particular colour in real life? http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10197200.aspx
> 
> Would it suit a sallowish girl? Also does anyone have experience with farfetch? They seem to have great customer service i.e. free global returns, would love go hear if anyone has any experience with them!
> 
> Thanks!


 
i have the exact pair and love them to bits.... great colour and goes with everything.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

louladg said:


> I consider myself a fashionable soccer mom. Am interested in buying my first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals...have tried on both high and lower heel and am excited about how comfy they are but don't know if i should get the high heel ones or the low heel.help!



I think the higher heeled ones are a lot more aesthetically pleasing, and they are the most comfortable heels I own. So if you are on the fence, I would go with the higher ones.


----------



## Misstake7198

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think the higher heeled ones are a lot more aesthetically pleasing, and they are the most comfortable heels I own. So if you are on the fence, I would go with the higher ones.


ITA!


----------



## shoeaholic09

shosho811 said:
			
		

> i have the exact pair and love them to bits.... great colour and goes with everything.



Ohhhhhh thanks! I've ordered them so hoping to do a reveal soon! Cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louladg

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think the higher heeled ones are a lot more aesthetically pleasing, and they are the most comfortable heels I own. So if you are on the fence, I would go with the higher ones.


Thanks! I really like the higher heel also!


----------



## Liv69

My new Tributes x 2! Thanks again to you lovely ladies for all your sizing/style and purchase ideas and thoughts. Much appreciated!

FYI, both pairs are size 39.5. I take a size 39 in most shoes but as I have wide feet I found the Tributes in 39 just too tight. It's a bummer because they were perfect length wise (even better than the 39.5) but at 43 years old, I'm not gonna sacrifice comfort anymore!


----------



## Liv69

How hard is it to photograph yourself in heels??? No matter which way I twisted and turned, my feet either looked weirdly contorted or my ankles looked huge.


----------



## *MJ*

Liv69 said:
			
		

> My new Tributes x 2! Thanks again to you lovely ladies for all your sizing/style and purchase ideas and thoughts. Much appreciated!
> 
> FYI, both pairs are size 39.5. I take a size 39 in most shoes but as I have wide feet I found the Tributes in 39 just too tight. It's a bummer because they were perfect length wise (even better than the 39.5) but at 43 years old, I'm not gonna sacrifice comfort anymore!



Gorgeous pairs Liv!! They look fab on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## Misstake7198

Liv69 said:


> How hard is it to photograph yourself in heels??? No matter which way I twisted and turned, my feet either looked weirdly contorted or my ankles looked huge.


Congrats! They look amazing (BTW, your feet look fine, too!)!  Liv, what is the color of the pink ones? they are TDF!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Liv69 said:
			
		

> My new Tributes x 2! Thanks again to you lovely ladies for all your sizing/style and purchase ideas and thoughts. Much appreciated!
> 
> FYI, both pairs are size 39.5. I take a size 39 in most shoes but as I have wide feet I found the Tributes in 39 just too tight. It's a bummer because they were perfect length wise (even better than the 39.5) but at 43 years old, I'm not gonna sacrifice comfort anymore!



They are both gorgeous  (twins on the black patent)!


----------



## daughtybag

Liv69 said:


> How hard is it to photograph yourself in heels??? No matter which way I twisted and turned, my feet either looked weirdly contorted or my ankles looked huge.




Wow! Lovely shoes! Love the pink color!


----------



## Liv69

fieryfashionist said:


> They are both gorgeous  (twins on the black patent)!



Thank you  !!


----------



## Liv69

daughtybag said:


> Wow! Lovely shoes! Love the pink color!



Thanks a lot! I fell in love with the pink and had to have them!


----------



## mistyknightwin

@Liv69 - love them!!! I think I need a pair of pink ones in my life....Congrats! :salute:


----------



## Liv69

Misstake7198 said:


> Congrats! They look amazing (BTW, your feet look fine, too!)!  Liv, what is the color of the pink ones? they are TDF!



Thanks so much Misstake! I bought the pink ones on eBay from a US actress Sandra Taylor. They were worn twice but didn't come with their original box so I'm not sure of the official colour name. They were a limited edition model made specially for Saks.


----------



## Liv69

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous pairs Liv!! They look fab on you!! Congrats!!



Thanks MJ! I can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## Liv69

mistyknightwin said:


> @Liv69 - love them!!! I think I need a pair of pink ones in my life....Congrats! :salute:



Thanks Misty! Pink is soo fun - my all time fave colour!


----------



## flower71

Liv69 said:


> How hard is it to photograph yourself in heels??? No matter which way I twisted and turned, my feet either looked weirdly contorted or my ankles looked huge.


Oh I wish i had feet like yours! love both pairs, congrats!


----------



## Liv69

flower71 said:


> Oh I wish i had feet like yours! love both pairs, congrats!



Bless! You are sweet )


----------



## shoeaholic09

I'm hoping these are the same color shoes but just want to double check with you ladies 

Are these http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...are&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-FP5MiCukME3f65G_RDTbLg
the same as these http://www.ysl.eu/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Shoes/Sandals/ysl-tribute-high-heel-sandal-in-tan-patent-leather_804544276.html?recref=#!{"products":{"193098B8I00":{"size":"37","color":"2733"}}} 

The YSL website calls them tan while nordstrom calls them camel! I just thought it might be different lights!


----------



## Liv69

shoeaholic09 said:


> I'm hoping these are the same color shoes but just want to double check with you ladies
> 
> Are these http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...are&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-FP5MiCukME3f65G_RDTbLg
> the same as these http://www.ysl.eu/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Shoes/Sandals/ysl-tribute-high-heel-sandal-in-tan-patent-leather_804544276.html?recref=#!{"products":{"193098B8I00":{"size":"37","color":"2733"}}}
> 
> The YSL website calls them tan while nordstrom calls them camel! I just thought it might be different lights!



Hi there,
I did a little research after looking at the two pics. The French YSL site calls the colour 'pain d'epice' (spice) while the Saks website has an identical looking pair to the Euro YSL website pair which they call 'nude' - between 'camel', 'nude', 'spice' and 'tan' it's certainly tricky! Bottom line is I do think that they are the same shoe but that the pair featured on the Nordstrom website have been shot in a particularly bright light (see the big shadow they cast?) and therefore seem lighter than the other pairs. 
I hope this helps


----------



## shoeaholic09

Liv69 said:


> Hi there,
> I did a little research after looking at the two pics. The French YSL site calls the colour 'pain d'epice' (spice) while the Saks website has an identical looking pair to the Euro YSL website pair which they call 'nude' - between 'camel', 'nude', 'spice' and 'tan' it's certainly tricky! Bottom line is I do think that they are the same shoe but that the pair featured on the Nordstrom website have been shot in a particularly bright light (see the big shadow they cast?) and therefore seem lighter than the other pairs.
> I hope this helps



Thanks so much! Its so hard when different sites use different names!! I think I'll try them and see if there not the color I'm looking for I can always send them back! Really want them to turn out more like the nordstrom color IRL!


----------



## floridasun8

For the experienced Tribute owners here I have a question about my one and only pair. I've noticed that when I walk the heel squeaks. Not in a way that its a problem with the shoe or my foot but it almost seems like the heel tap scrapes or slides across the floor and is like the sound of the rubber scraping against a hard surface. 
I don't know if its just the way I walk in these bit I have no problems with any of my other shoes. 
Has anyone had this problem? Is there either a fix or something else I can try? I'm hoping it's not because the shoes are too big since they did appear to be 1/2 size too big but they are still workable and I can't take them back now. 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## love2shop_26

floridasun8 said:


> For the experienced Tribute owners here I have a question about my one and only pair. I've noticed that when I walk the heel squeaks. Not in a way that its a problem with the shoe or my foot but it almost seems like the heel tap scrapes or slides across the floor and is like the sound of the rubber scraping against a hard surface.
> I don't know if its just the way I walk in these bit I have no problems with any of my other shoes.
> Has anyone had this problem? Is there either a fix or something else I can try? I'm hoping it's not because the shoes are too big since they did appear to be 1/2 size too big but they are still workable and I can't take them back now.
> Thanks for any advice!



I noticed this too. Kinda embarrassing sometimes actually.  I found myself tiptoeing one time coz I didn't wanna attract attention. LOL!

I also wear mine TTS so I don't know if it's size-related.  Hopefully someone else will weigh in.


----------



## *MJ*

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> I noticed this too. Kinda embarrassing sometimes actually.  I found myself tiptoeing one time coz I didn't wanna attract attention. LOL!
> 
> I also wear mine TTS so I don't know if it's size-related.  Hopefully someone else will weigh in.



I've experienced it too. I feel like the heel sort of grabs the ground, and then makes the scraping sound as I lift off that foot.


----------



## GoGlam

I've noticed it too, but not regularly and more when they're new.  Maybe it's the center of gravity with the way the shoe's made and then our pressure on the shoe?


----------



## button

I purchased a pair of nude color from Ebay and they arrived today. They are brand new but with some unexpected flaws (they were not mentioned on the listing. ) If you were me, what will u do? I have been hunting this color for a long time.  
Do they look ugly to u ?


----------



## iskrapi

floridasun8 said:


> For the experienced Tribute owners here I have a question about my one and only pair. I've noticed that when I walk the heel squeaks. Not in a way that its a problem with the shoe or my foot but it almost seems like the heel tap scrapes or slides across the floor and is like the sound of the rubber scraping against a hard surface.
> I don't know if its just the way I walk in these bit I have no problems with any of my other shoes.
> Has anyone had this problem? Is there either a fix or something else I can try? I'm hoping it's not because the shoes are too big since they did appear to be 1/2 size too big but they are still workable and I can't take them back now.
> Thanks for any advice!


I noticed this too ,particularly when walking on marble floors. I wonder if there is some quick fix to this. It can be irritating especially because it draws people's attention to you.


----------



## Liv69

button said:


> I purchased a pair of nude color from Ebay and they arrived today. They are brand new but with some unexpected flaws (they were not mentioned on the listing. ) If you were me, what will u do? I have been hunting this color for a long time.
> Do they look ugly to u ?



Hi button
That's very disappointing  - I feel bad for you. I had a similar situation last month and I requested the seller give me a partial refund (which they agreed to). I guess what you need to work out is whether you are happy with the shoes and can live with the faults or whether theyre disappointing and you feel really let down. In the first case, a partial refund might sweeten things for you however in the second case you may need to push for a refund. You do have rights under ebay/Paypal to dispute a sale so I'd investigate your options there too.
Good luck.


----------



## IramImtiaz

button said:


> I purchased a pair of nude color from Ebay and they arrived today. They are brand new but with some unexpected flaws (they were not mentioned on the listing. ) If you were me, what will u do? I have been hunting this color for a long time.
> Do they look ugly to u ?



If you wish to return them then ask the seller for a refund. If they say no then you can begin a case with Ebay as the item wasn't as described. In my experience, 99% of the time Ebay sides with the buyer rather than the seller so chances are you will get a refund after beginning a case.


----------



## ilovekitty

blueeyez259 said:


> my pebbled leather tribs



Wow these look gorgeous on you !


----------



## Sincerelycass11

button said:
			
		

> I purchased a pair of nude color from Ebay and they arrived today. They are brand new but with some unexpected flaws (they were not mentioned on the listing. ) If you were me, what will u do? I have been hunting this color for a long time.
> Do they look ugly to u ?



They look amazing on you, but honestly unless they are really something special I'd say get your money back. You're paying for designer, not defect.


----------



## button

IramImtiaz said:


> If you wish to return them then ask the seller for a refund. If they say no then you can begin a case with Ebay as the item wasn't as described. In my experience, 99% of the time Ebay sides with the buyer rather than the seller so chances are you will get a refund after beginning a case.





Liv69 said:


> Hi button
> That's very disappointing  - I feel bad for you. I had a similar situation last month and I requested the seller give me a partial refund (which they agreed to). I guess what you need to work out is whether you are happy with the shoes and can live with the faults or whether theyre disappointing and you feel really let down. In the first case, a partial refund might sweeten things for you however in the second case you may need to push for a refund. You do have rights under ebay/Paypal to dispute a sale so I'd investigate your options there too.
> Good luck.





Sincerelycass11 said:


> They look amazing on you, but honestly unless they are really something special I'd say get your money back. You're paying for designer, not defect.




Thank you for your advices. The seller has agreed to fully refund me. I have sent them back and waiting for a full refund.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

button said:


> Thank you for your advices. The seller has agreed to fully refund me. I have sent them back and waiting for a full refund.



Glad they were nice sellers. Best of luck, and keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## Liv69

button said:


> Thank you for your advices. The seller has agreed to fully refund me. I have sent them back and waiting for a full refund.



Yay! Great news.


----------



## fmd914

mistyknightwin said:


> OMG!!!! @ those pink ones!!!!!  I saw Christina Milan with those on and fell in LOVE!!
> 
> misty - I know!  I'm not usually a pink girl but these were LOVE!  They are the perfect shade!  Congrats on your pair - another gorgeous shade.  I warn you - they are addictive!  Every season I'm like - "just get this one last pair in this color'!
> 
> 
> 
> Misstake7198 said:
> 
> 
> 
> such yummy colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misstake - I somehow wish I could wear both pairs at one time as I do love to see colors stacked together!  Just like the Jcrew cashmere sweater pictures in the catalog!
Click to expand...


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - I have some eye candy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

fmd914 said:


> Ladies - I have some eye candy for you!!!!!!!!




OMG!! Croc???


----------



## fmd914

*MJ* said:


> OMG!! Croc???



I know right?  I was seriously contemplating if I needed food or shelter for the next 6 months so that I could bring the turquoise and orange (and heck the raspberry and navy !) home with me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I would be lying if I didn't say I would eat noddles for a month for a pair of shoes I really wanted! I really want those turquoise ones.... 


fmd914 said:


> I know right? I was seriously contemplating if I needed food or shelter for the next 6 months so that I could bring the turquoise and orange (and heck the raspberry and navy !) home with me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

They are sooo addictive! I love them slightly more than my CL's because of the comfort level. I went out last weekend with them on and I had no pain whatsoever! I didn't need my SO to drop me off in front of the restaurant so I didn't have to walk far and he was even impressed!! LOL

I'm going to call around to a few SA's to see if they have any pretty colors in my size 41.5....

I want to make my own little rainbow....


fmd914 said:


> mistyknightwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! @ those pink ones!!!!!  I saw Christina Milan with those on and fell in LOVE!!
> 
> misty - I know! I'm not usually a pink girl but these were LOVE! They are the perfect shade! Congrats on your pair - another gorgeous shade. I warn you - they are addictive! Every season I'm like - "just get this one last pair in this color'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misstake - I somehow wish I could wear both pairs at one time as I do love to see colors stacked together! Just like the Jcrew cashmere sweater pictures in the catalog!
Click to expand...


----------



## legaldiva

I need those turquoise SO BAD.

Any idea where they are right now & how much?


----------



## Misstake7198

fmd914 said:


> mistyknightwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! @ those pink ones!!!!!  I saw Christina Milan with those on and fell in LOVE!!
> 
> misty - I know!  I'm not usually a pink girl but these were LOVE!  They are the perfect shade!  Congrats on your pair - another gorgeous shade.  I warn you - they are addictive!  Every season I'm like - "just get this one last pair in this color'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misstake - I somehow wish I could wear both pairs at one time as I do love to see colors stacked together!  Just like the Jcrew cashmere sweater pictures in the catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you're talking about! I wish I had more legs for the same purpose!
Click to expand...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Honnnnneeeeeeyyyyy you aint the only one! I'm trying to figure out how I can get my hands on them and still live life as an adult! LOL 


legaldiva said:


> I need those turquoise SO BAD.
> 
> Any idea where they are right now & how much?


----------



## *MJ*

Ramen here I come!!!


----------



## fmd914

mistyknightwin said:


> I would be lying if I didn't say I would eat noddles for a month for a pair of shoes I really wanted! I really want those turquoise ones....





mistyknightwin said:


> They are sooo addictive! I love them slightly more than my CL's because of the comfort level. I went out last weekend with them on and I had no pain whatsoever! I didn't need my SO to drop me off in front of the restaurant so I didn't have to walk far and he was even impressed!! LOL
> 
> I'm going to call around to a few SA's to see if they have any pretty colors in my size 41.5....
> 
> I want to make my own little rainbow....
> 
> 
> 
> legaldiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need those turquoise SO BAD.
> 
> Any idea where they are right now & how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misstake7198 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmd914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you're talking about! I wish I had more legs for the same purpose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misty - Not sure how much your monthly groceries bills are but it will likely take more than a month of noodles!!!!!!  I totally think you should stalk the sales to find more colors.
> 
> I LOVE looking at my rainbow!!!  (although a rainbow is technically only 8 colors right?!!!!!)
> 
> I saw these in the boutique in Paris.  Price approx: $7100!!!!!  More than even CL Croc!!!!  Although I seriously contemplated it (can you see my drool in the picture?),  common sense prevailed and I left without them...:cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Misstake7198

fmd914 said:


> mistyknightwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are sooo addictive! I love them slightly more than my CL's because of the comfort level. I went out last weekend with them on and I had no pain whatsoever! I didn't need my SO to drop me off in front of the restaurant so I didn't have to walk far and he was even impressed!! LOL
> 
> I'm going to call around to a few SA's to see if they have any pretty colors in my size 41.5....
> 
> I want to make my own little rainbow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misstake7198 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misty - Not sure how much your monthly groceries bills are but it will likely take more than a month of noodles!!!!!!  I totally think you should stalk the sales to find more colors.
> 
> I LOVE looking at my rainbow!!!  (although a rainbow is technically only 8 colors right?!!!!!)
> 
> I saw these in the boutique in Paris.  Price approx: $7100!!!!!  More than even CL Croc!!!!  Although I seriously contemplated it (can you see my drool in the picture?),  common sense prevailed and I left without them...:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> $7100??!!  but look on the bright side: you could buy 10 regular pairs of YSLs for that price, that would be just as gorgeous.
> 
> I think rainbow has 7 colors: red, orange, yellow, green, light blue, dark blue and violet... :salute:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## love2shop_26

Oy!  I broke down and got the light blue from  the boutique.  It's only 30% off but couldn't resist and there's only one pair left in my size


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG! Ladies 7K you gotta be kidding me!! Well that counts me right on out Lol...but it was hilarious what I was willing to give up for them... Cause I sure love me some good good! Lol


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww babes they are really pretty!! I wonder if they have my size  I even like the cream ones...



love2shop_26 said:


> Oy!  I broke down and got the light blue from  the boutique.  It's only 30% off but couldn't resist and there's only one pair left in my size


----------



## love2shop_26

mistyknightwin said:


> Awww babes they are really pretty!! I wonder if they have my size  I even like the cream ones...



Thanks!  I wanted the pink ones that the other ladies here have posted but it's not on sale, least not at the boutiques.

You should call them and see if they have your size.  They're having a private sale so a lot of sizes are going. He had to hunt my size down for me.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I will 2moro, hopefully I can snag them...Thanks for the intel!



love2shop_26 said:


> Thanks!  I wanted the pink ones that the other ladies here have posted but it's not on sale, least not at the boutiques.
> 
> You should call them and see if they have your size.  They're having a private sale so a lot of sizes are going. He had to hunt my size down for me.


----------



## mistyknightwin

how I miss this!



*MJ* said:


> Ramen here I come!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Great blue!!! I'm always so tempted to buy more but I'm 5'10" and I went a little crazy buying tribs that I unfortunately don't wear often at all because I'm so tall already!

If I was 2 inches shorter, I'd wear them everywhere!



love2shop_26 said:


> Oy! I broke down and got the light blue from the boutique. It's only 30% off but couldn't resist and there's only one pair left in my size


----------



## iluvmybags

Ladies, I need some help!
I saw these shoes a while ago and fell in love with them instantly
I decided to wait to see if they got marked down at the end of the season
Well, they are! The only thing is, I could swear they were $795, so 40% off would be like $500
But they're not - they're $995, so 40% off is more around $600 (plus tax!)

I'm now a little hesitant to get them because I wonder how versatile they really are
What would you wear these shoes with?  Only solid colors? Would you wear them with say, a black skirt?
I really love these shoes, but I just don't know if I'd get much wear from them
I have one dress that's navy blue w/red trim (the one from the Jason Wu for Target line) that I think these would look amazing with
But I don't think I have anything else that would be a good match - most of my dresses are prints, so I think there'd be too much going on
I don't have a lot of solid color dresses


----------



## rdgldy

Thry're gorgeous-i think they'd be great with prints, denim, solid colors-go for it.


----------



## tesi

legaldiva said:


> I need those turquoise SO BAD.
> 
> Any idea where they are right now & how much?



i saw them in paris at the end of march....
they were in the neighborhood of $6000 US


----------



## Misstake7198

iluvmybags said:


> Ladies, I need some help!
> I saw these shoes a while ago and fell in love with them instantly
> I decided to wait to see if they got marked down at the end of the season
> Well, they are! The only thing is, I could swear they were $795, so 40% off would be like $500
> But they're not - they're $995, so 40% off is more around $600 (plus tax!)
> 
> I'm now a little hesitant to get them because I wonder how versatile they really are
> What would you wear these shoes with?  Only solid colors? Would you wear them with say, a black skirt?
> I really love these shoes, but I just don't know if I'd get much wear from them
> I have one dress that's navy blue w/red trim (the one from the Jason Wu for Target line) that I think these would look amazing with
> But I don't think I have anything else that would be a good match - most of my dresses are prints, so I think there'd be too much going on
> I don't have a lot of solid color dresses


well, these Tributes (multicolor suede) WERE more expensive compared to the plain ones... They will go with any neutrals, I also think they will look just fine with prints, too (just in the same color palette) if you keep the rest of your accessories to a minimum and neutral. HTH! :kiss:


----------



## SongbirdDiva

I think that they would work great with an array of solid colors as well as prints. I wouldn't suggest larger prints because it may look a bit too busy, but I think that you can definitely get a lot of wear out of them is you really like them 



iluvmybags said:


> Ladies, I need some help!
> I saw these shoes a while ago and fell in love with them instantly
> I decided to wait to see if they got marked down at the end of the season
> Well, they are! The only thing is, I could swear they were $795, so 40% off would be like $500
> But they're not - they're $995, so 40% off is more around $600 (plus tax!)
> 
> I'm now a little hesitant to get them because I wonder how versatile they really are
> What would you wear these shoes with?  Only solid colors? Would you wear them with say, a black skirt?
> I really love these shoes, but I just don't know if I'd get much wear from them
> I have one dress that's navy blue w/red trim (the one from the Jason Wu for Target line) that I think these would look amazing with
> But I don't think I have anything else that would be a good match - most of my dresses are prints, so I think there'd be too much going on
> I don't have a lot of solid color dresses


----------



## flower71

iluvmybags said:


> Ladies, I need some help!
> I saw these shoes a while ago and fell in love with them instantly
> I decided to wait to see if they got marked down at the end of the season
> Well, they are! The only thing is, I could swear they were $795, so 40% off would be like $500
> But they're not - they're $995, so 40% off is more around $600 (plus tax!)
> 
> I'm now a little hesitant to get them because I wonder how versatile they really are
> What would you wear these shoes with?  Only solid colors? Would you wear them with say, a black skirt?
> I really love these shoes, but I just don't know if I'd get much wear from them
> I have one dress that's navy blue w/red trim (the one from the Jason Wu for Target line) that I think these would look amazing with
> But I don't think I have anything else that would be a good match - most of my dresses are prints, so I think there'd be too much going on
> I don't have a lot of solid color dresses


Hi there. I tried those on when they arrived in boutique and they were more expensive than the "usual" tributes: 795 euros. So I think they were 995dollars...I absolutely love these shoes but unfortuinately, they don't come in 75 heels...so way too high for me! They'd go with casual to evening wear, pretty easily IMO...
Tell us what you decide, OK?


----------



## 50wishes

Does anyone have an opinion or seen the YSL rubber Tributes in the safran or black color.  On sale now at NM online and just wanted to know what anyone had to say!


----------



## iluvmybags

I know these aren't Tributes but I wanted some opinions - found these @ TJMaxx. They're white leather & black suede.  Thoughts? What would you wear these with? Plain black skirt & white T? Jeans w/a solid color top? Do you think you can wear these with other colors? What about prints? Do you think they're pretty versatile, or are you limited to pretty much just B&W?


----------



## iluvmybags

Misstake7198 said:


> well, these Tributes (multicolor suede) WERE more expensive compared to the plain ones... They will go with any neutrals, I also think they will look just fine with prints, too (just in the same color palette) if you keep the rest of your accessories to a minimum and neutral. HTH! :kiss:






SongbirdDiva said:


> I think that they would work great with an array of solid colors as well as prints. I wouldn't suggest larger prints because it may look a bit too busy, but I think that you can definitely get a lot of wear out of them is you really like them





flower71 said:


> Hi there. I tried those on when they arrived in boutique and they were more expensive than the "usual" tributes: 795 euros. So I think they were 995dollars...I absolutely love these shoes but unfortuinately, they don't come in 75 heels...so way too high for me! They'd go with casual to evening wear, pretty easily IMO...
> Tell us what you decide, OK?



Thank you for the input & suggestions!  I decided not to get them - for now! Maybe if they're still around after 2nd markdown I'll reconsider.  I tried them on a while ago & just loved them, but I just don't think I'd wear them enough to warrant paying almost $700 for them, however . . . .

I did find another pair of Tributes sandals that I Pre-saled from Saks!  They're a solid nude color, which I know I'll be able to wear with so much more, and those were less than $600 after the markdown!


----------



## iluvmybags

Liv69 said:


> How hard is it to photograph yourself in heels??? No matter which way I twisted and turned, my feet either looked weirdly contorted or my ankles looked huge.



I usually stand up with one foot turned out, bend over and take the picture upside down! Then use the Rotate Photo option when you upload the pic to your computer or front your phone!  Works every time! (notice that the date stamp is at the top upside down?)


----------



## assumptionista

hi iluvmybags! i saw your tribute sandals in the saks website and wondered if they were mor white thn beige. are they patent or textured leather? im torn between that nd the burgundy patent, verrrry different


----------



## iluvmybags

assumptionista said:


> hi iluvmybags! i saw your tribute sandals in the saks website and wondered if they were mor white thn beige. are they patent or textured leather? im torn between that nd the burgundy patent, verrrry different



The ones I bought aren't on the website.  I'm not sure what the actual color name is, but my SA said its pink, something or other (but she described it as Nude, or a "flesh" color). In the info that was posted from Jonathan at the Atlanta store, they're listed as "Pearlized nude embossed patent leather Tribute"

The ones on the website are called "Straw Embossed Patent Leather" and they come I'm either red or blanco Cream, which is more a shade of white (pic attached)
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446456069&R=885124165923&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=junC7Er

I sent my SA the pic that Jonathan provided and she swears they're the same shoe/color, so we'll see when they get here - if they're not the right color, I'll probably just return them.


----------



## calg1907

Does ysl tributes sandals go on sale online or just in store?


----------



## Mi_Lan

I am waiting for my tribute pink to arrive tomorrow. Love her so much !!!


----------



## GoGlam

They look more white in this photo than in person, if they're the ones I'm thinking of.  I've seen three "nude" colors... this one which is the lightest (but is not white... more beige), a pinkish pearly beige (these last two are both straw embossed), and a tan nude.  There are more variations in plain leather, but that's all I've seen in patent so I think you're thinking about the right variation.



iluvmybags said:


> The ones I bought aren't on the website. I'm not sure what the actual color name is, but my SA said its pink, something or other (but she described it as Nude, or a "flesh" color). In the info that was posted from Jonathan at the Atlanta store, they're listed as "Pearlized nude embossed patent leather Tribute"
> 
> The ones on the website are called "Straw Embossed Patent Leather" and they come I'm either red or blanco Cream, which is more a shade of white (pic attached)
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=junC7Er
> 
> I sent my SA the pic that Jonathan provided and she swears they're the same shoe/color, so we'll see when they get here - if they're not the right color, I'll probably just return them.


----------



## gymangel812

Mi_Lan said:


> I am waiting for my tribute pink to arrive tomorrow. Love her so much !!!


the sandals? did you get them on sale?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

iluvmybags said:


> I know these aren't Tributes but I wanted some opinions - found these @ TJMaxx. They're white leather & black suede.  Thoughts? What would you wear these with? Plain black skirt & white T? Jeans w/a solid color top? Do you think you can wear these with other colors? What about prints? Do you think they're pretty versatile, or are you limited to pretty much just B&W?




I'd say play with some color! Black skirt, blue blouse... maybe crop jeans, white t, bright orange necklace.... Even plain color skirt 
(maybe a bright) with a polka-dot top!


----------



## mistyknightwin




----------



## love2shop_26

My latest score at the boutique.  The color on the box says Paille Patent Azur and has a sheen/shiny texture to it.  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> Ladies, I need some help!
> I saw these shoes a while ago and fell in love with them instantly
> I decided to wait to see if they got marked down at the end of the season
> Well, they are! The only thing is, I could swear they were $795, so 40% off would be like $500
> But they're not - they're $995, so 40% off is more around $600 (plus tax!)
> 
> I'm now a little hesitant to get them because I wonder how versatile they really are
> What would you wear these shoes with?  Only solid colors? Would you wear them with say, a black skirt?
> I really love these shoes, but I just don't know if I'd get much wear from them
> I have one dress that's navy blue w/red trim (the one from the Jason Wu for Target line) that I think these would look amazing with
> But I don't think I have anything else that would be a good match - most of my dresses are prints, so I think there'd be too much going on
> I don't have a lot of solid color dresses



JJ---I LOVE these!!!! I don't remember where I saw them, but they are gorgeous. I can't wear this style, otherwise I would get them. I think they would go with anything really, just make sure the print is not to 'busy'.


----------



## Mi_Lan

gymangel812 said:


> the sandals? did you get them on sale?



Yes, got them for 500 USD. Sale 40%. They are so so beatiful IRL. The Dreammy Barbie pink color. They are the same color as bumblegum pink Hermes 2010 bag. I brought the bag with me yesterday to compare the color and...the color are exact the same .  My store doesn't has my size so I have to preorder them and will receive today. They still have them in size 37 and 38 If anyone wants to know. 

I collect those ysl tribute for few years but didn't know there are tribute lovers on tpf too  lovely ladies with lovely shoes.
I am looking for this pink sandal tribute in 140 heel too. Pls let me know if anyone know where to buy  thank you lovely ladies.


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> I know these aren't Tributes but I wanted some opinions - found these @ TJMaxx. They're white leather & black suede.  Thoughts? What would you wear these with? Plain black skirt & white T? Jeans w/a solid color top? Do you think you can wear these with other colors? What about prints? Do you think they're pretty versatile, or are you limited to pretty much just B&W?



This one is tough JJ. I never know what to wear with B&W shoes either. In fact there was a pair from CL 20th Anniversary that I like, but I have no clue what to wear with them.


----------



## iluvmybags

love2shop_26 said:


> My latest score at the boutique.  The color on the box says Paille Patent Azur and has a sheen/shiny texture to it.  I LOVE IT!!!




wow -- That's a really pretty color!  The texture looks the same as the ones I pre-saled from Saks


----------



## *MJ*

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> My latest score at the boutique.  The color on the box says Paille Patent Azur and has a sheen/shiny texture to it.  I LOVE IT!!!



Gorgeous!! Love the baby blue!!


----------



## iluvmybags

dbeth said:


> This one is tough JJ. I never know what to wear with B&W shoes either. In fact there was a pair from CL 20th Anniversary that I like, but I have no clue what to wear with them.


Thanks D!
I know -- a part of me feels like, "they're black & white! they'll go with anything & everything!"

but then I think -- "they're two diff colors, they won't go with anything BUT black or white"! LOL

I also wonder if they might be too dressy.  Although I wear a lot of dresses and skirts to work, they're pretty casual styles (but seeing them in those pics, I guess they don't look THAT dressy -- they actually match my leggings (which were black w/white buttons! ))


----------



## assumptionista

Mi_Lan said:


> Yes, got them for 500 USD. Sale 40%. They are so so beatiful IRL. The Dreammy Barbie pink color. They are the same color as bumblegum pink Hermes 2010 bag. I brought the bag with me yesterday to compare the color and...the color are exact the same .  My store doesn't has my size so I have to preorder them and will receive today. They still have them in size 37 and 38 If anyone wants to know.
> 
> I collect those ysl tribute for few years but didn't know there are tribute lovers on tpf too  lovely ladies with lovely shoes.
> I am looking for this pink sandal tribute in 140 heel too. Pls let me know if anyone know where to buy  thank you lovely ladies.



Do you mind if I ask where you bought them and if there are other colors/sizes still available?


----------



## gymangel812

love2shop_26 said:


> My latest score at the boutique.  The color on the box says Paille Patent Azur and has a sheen/shiny texture to it.  I LOVE IT!!!


those are gorgeous! perhaps i need a pair


----------



## Mi_Lan

.


----------



## Mi_Lan

assumptionista said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you bought them and if there are other colors/sizes still available?



Here is the link http://www.milanogoods.com/category.php?id=110&s=2&tl=1&page=3
They sale up to 50% today. You can ask them how they ship to the US. I saw them in black, green, red ect....


----------



## BeautifiedEm

Hi, I wanted to ask do anyone own the tribute color block in cerise/natural? Is it comfy?I'm debating to buy it or not because I haven't seen it or tried it on in person. Thank you,


----------



## assumptionista

Mi_Lan said:


> Here is the link http://www.milanogoods.com/category.php?id=110&s=2&tl=1&page=3
> They sale up to 50% today. You can ask them how they ship to the US. I saw them in black, green, red ect....



Thank You!


----------



## indi3r4

iluvmybags said:


> The ones I bought aren't on the website.  I'm not sure what the actual color name is, but my SA said its pink, something or other (but she described it as Nude, or a "flesh" color). In the info that was posted from Jonathan at the Atlanta store, they're listed as "Pearlized nude embossed patent leather Tribute"
> 
> The ones on the website are called "Straw Embossed Patent Leather" and they come I'm either red or blanco Cream, which is more a shade of white (pic attached)
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446456069&R=885124165923&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=junC7Er
> 
> I sent my SA the pic that Jonathan provided and she swears they're the same shoe/color, so we'll see when they get here - if they're not the right color, I'll probably just return them.


JJ, 
I think this is the nude straw (textured leather) that you'll be getting.. I'm getting the tribtoo in the same color & leather. And is your tribute lower heel or higher heel? I wonder if I should track it down as well.. 

http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo/501506705,default,pd.html?cgid=women&index=44#


----------



## iluvmybags

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> JJ,
> I think this is the nude straw (textured leather) that you'll be getting.. I'm getting the tribtoo in the same color & leather. And is your tribute lower heel or higher heel? I wonder if I should track it down as well..
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo/501506705,default,pd.html?cgid=women&index=44#



None of the textured leather Tributes were "officially" described as Nude - that was the problem. When Jonathan's list was shared in the D&S forum, they were described as the Pearlized Textured Nude, but when I called she said there was no Nude, but there was a Light Pink (which I originally ordered) that she described as a Flesh color. There was also Blanco Cream which looked more white on the website. After she sent me pics of the Pink I changed my color to the Blanco Cream becuz she said they're not as white as they look online.

These are the pics I was going by - the first one is the pic provided in the D&S forum, the second is the Blanco Cream from the website & the last one is the Light Pink my SA sent me. I love the color of the first ones, but I have a feeling the lighting makes the color look inaccurate, and I don't know if either one (light pink or Blanca cream) is the color I want.  

They only had them in the higher heel in my size.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't believe the 1st and 2nd pictures are the same shoe.  It looks like the 2nd picture is just patent, but not textured patent.  I've seen the 1st and 3rd shoes in person and they colors are totally different! I'd love to have the third but I saw it once.. then never again!



iluvmybags said:


> None of the textured leather Tributes were "officially" described as Nude - that was the problem. When Jonathan's list was shared in the D&S forum, they were described as the Pearlized Textured Nude, but when I called she said there was no Nude, but there was a Light Pink (which I originally ordered) that she described as a Flesh color. There was also Blanco Cream which looked more white on the website. After she sent me pics of the Pink I changed my color to the Blanco Cream becuz she said they're not as white as they look online.
> 
> These are the pics I was going by - the first one is the pic provided in the D&S forum, the second is the Blanco Cream from the website & the last one is the Light Pink my SA sent me. I love the color of the first ones, but I have a feeling the lighting makes the color look inaccurate, and I don't know if either one (light pink or Blanca cream) is the color I want.
> 
> They only had them in the higher heel in my size.


----------



## iluvmybags

GoGlam said:


> I don't believe the 1st and 2nd pictures are the same shoe.  It looks like the 2nd picture is just patent, but not textured patent.  I've seen the 1st and 3rd shoes in person and they colors are totally different! I'd love to have the third but I saw it once.. then never again!



The listing for the Straw Patent shoe online is gone (must have sold out) but the second pic is the same texture - the other color they showed was red, and you could see the texture really well.  When you changed the color choice to Blanco Cream, they showed the 2nd pic (the Light Pink wasn't available online)

I don't think Saks online provides the most accurate info or pics - I Pre-saled a pair of Brian Atwood shoes that were listed on the website twice.  Same shoe, same description, same pic, but different prices - the only other difference was the name (one was "Velukid" the other "Rubens")  I thought maybe it was type of leather used, but my SA said the two shoes are identical in every way except the heel height - one was 4 inches, the other was 5, yet the two descriptions on Saks.com were identical and said 5 in. 

I don't know what color I'm going to end up with or if I'll like them - that's the one bad thing about Pre-sales over the phone.  Guess I'll see when they get here!  If you like those last ones, you should call and see if they're still available - don't know what size you are, but she just canceled my 40s this morning, so I know those were still available.


----------



## GoGlam

I saw that on Saks.com! I was wondering what the eff!? I'm not sure if they were BAs but I think it happened for a few pairs.  I'm waiting for second stage of the sales although I bought a Tribute pair pre-sale and haven't gone to pick it up yet!



iluvmybags said:


> The listing for the Straw Patent shoe online is gone (must have sold out) but the second pic is the same texture - the other color they showed was red, and you could see the texture really well. When you changed the color choice to Blanco Cream, they showed the 2nd pic (the Light Pink wasn't available online)
> 
> I don't think Saks online provides the most accurate info or pics - I Pre-saled a pair of Brian Atwood shoes that were listed on the website twice. Same shoe, same description, same pic, but different prices - the only other difference was the name (one was "Velukid" the other "Rubens") I thought maybe it was type of leather used, but my SA said the two shoes are identical in every way except the heel height - one was 4 inches, the other was 5, yet the two descriptions on Saks.com were identical and said 5 in.
> 
> I don't know what color I'm going to end up with or if I'll like them - that's the one bad thing about Pre-sales over the phone. Guess I'll see when they get here! If you like those last ones, you should call and see if they're still available - don't know what size you are, but she just canceled my 40s this morning, so I know those were still available.


----------



## ashton

This thread made me really want to get the tribute.. . I tried them in the shop today and they are gorgeous 
But i feel like a giantess in them! (the tall version)
I'm 5ft7
How tall are u girls. Mind you the average height where I live is like 5ft1 and the guys aren't that tall either -_-"
In normal heels I'm already taller than most ppl on the street. 
Any advice? 

Thanks : )


----------



## GoGlam

I know how you feel ashton! I'm 5'9" or 5'10" depending on the day, but I've found a lot of guys like a tall girl!  As long as you're comfortable, get them!



ashton said:


> This thread made me really want to get the tribute.. . I tried them in the shop today and they are gorgeous
> But i feel like a giantess in them! (the tall version)
> I'm 5ft7
> How tall are u girls. Mind you the average height where I live is like 5ft1 and the guys aren't that tall either -_-"
> In normal heels I'm already taller than most ppl on the street.
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks : )


----------



## Misstake7198

ashton said:


> This thread made me really want to get the tribute.. . I tried them in the shop today and they are gorgeous
> But i feel like a giantess in them! (the tall version)
> I'm 5ft7
> How tall are u girls. Mind you the average height where I live is like 5ft1 and the guys aren't that tall either -_-"
> In normal heels I'm already taller than most ppl on the street.
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks : )


I am an average 5'6" and I LOVE to be taller than most people around me!  That's why I love wearing heels and platforms, it makes me feel sorta empowered...


----------



## nycdiva

Do you know which pair is the shorter version? I like those BA, but worried about which ones to purchase!



GoGlam said:


> I saw that on Saks.com! I was wondering what the eff!? I'm not sure if they were BAs but I think it happened for a few pairs.  I'm waiting for second stage of the sales although I bought a Tribute pair pre-sale and haven't gone to pick it up yet!


----------



## GoGlam

nycdiva said:
			
		

> Do you know which pair is the shorter version? I like those BA, but worried about which ones to purchase!



Sorry I didn't pay close attention to it but I think iluvmybags would have a better idea


----------



## iluvmybags

nycdiva said:


> Do you know which pair is the shorter version? I like those BA, but worried about which ones to purchase!





GoGlam said:


> Sorry I didn't pay close attention to it but I think iluvmybags would have a better idea



The less expensive ones are supposedly 4 inches - the Velukids
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446483774&R=441967060872&P_name=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+4294954305&bmUID=juAVHjN

The Rubens are 5 inches, and more expensive
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446500394&R=441974589311&P_name=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+4294954305&bmUID=juAVT1E

This was according to my SA.  I bought the Velukids, so we'll see when they get here.  My SA said they're the exact same shoe except for the heel height, but there's no difference online other than the name & price, so I'm not one hundred percent sure.  I'm hoping she's correct and it's the heel height, cuz even with a platform, 5 inches is pretty high!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....


----------



## GoGlam

The pink is a perfect match! Congrats!!



Mi_Lan said:


> I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....


----------



## gymangel812

Mi_Lan said:


> I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....


they are gorgeous and go so well with your pink B! did they fit the same as your other tribute sandals? 

sadly i can't get the site you got them from to email me back


----------



## Misstake7198

Mi_Lan said:


> I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....


OMG, how pretty!  The bag color is TDF!


----------



## Lieu

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/31793626@N07/7313893070/



Gorgeous!!! May I ask how long ago and where'd u find the pink tributes? I called ysl and said they are all sold out

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AEGIS

Mi_Lan said:


> I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....




perfection!!


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> None of the textured leather Tributes were "officially" described as Nude - that was the problem. When Jonathan's list was shared in the D&S forum, they were described as the Pearlized Textured Nude, but when I called she said there was no Nude, but there was a Light Pink (which I originally ordered) that she described as a Flesh color. There was also Blanco Cream which looked more white on the website. After she sent me pics of the Pink I changed my color to the Blanco Cream becuz she said they're not as white as they look online.
> 
> These are the pics I was going by - the first one is the pic provided in the D&S forum, the second is the Blanco Cream from the website & the last one is the Light Pink my SA sent me. I love the color of the first ones, but I have a feeling the lighting makes the color look inaccurate, and I don't know if either one (light pink or Blanca cream) is the color I want.
> 
> They only had them in the higher heel in my size.




this looks like the same pink as the tribtoo that came out last season


----------



## fmd914

Mi_Lan said:


> I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....




AMAZING!!!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

This was love at first sight. I didn't get them right away but when I was finally ready for them, they ended up being the last pair in my size during Nordies triple points time, so how could I say no?


----------



## iluvmybags

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was love at first sight. I didn't get them right away but when I was finally ready for them, they ended up being the last pair in my size during Nordies triple points time, so how could I say no?


  Oh wow!!  LOVE THESE!
I debated getting them and decided to wait it out and hope they'd make it to 2nd markdown -- I have a feeling I'm going to regret that decision! They're gorgeous!

(I'd love to see what you end up wearing with them -- that was my biggest concern -- just how often I could wear them)


----------



## love2shop_26

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was love at first sight. I didn't get them right away but when I was finally ready for them, they ended up being the last pair in my size during Nordies triple points time, so how could I say no?



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## assumptionista

Wow! That is gorgeous!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Oh wow!!  LOVE THESE!
> I debated getting them and decided to wait it out and hope they'd make it to 2nd markdown -- I have a feeling I'm going to regret that decision! They're gorgeous!
> 
> (I'd love to see what you end up wearing with them -- that was my biggest concern -- just how often I could wear them)



I shall pay attention to what I wear with them! The first time, I wore this dress:
http://www.polyvore.com/fashionfix_50_off_breezy_contemporary/thing?id=36746316


----------



## Mi_Lan

gymangel812 said:


> they are gorgeous and go so well with your pink B! did they fit the same as your other tribute sandals?
> 
> sadly i can't get the site you got them from to email me back





Thank you ladies!!! 

Btw, may I ask how can we quote comments In one post ? I want to quote yours to say thank and answer questions but can make them together. So silly! 

 Gymangel, hopefully they will get back to you soon. The pink is still in store... People here dont like pink that much as we do. Or could you want me to help you ring them?


----------



## Lieu

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> Btw, may I ask how can we quote comments In one post ? I want to quote yours to say thank and answer questions but can make them together. So silly!
> 
> Gymangel, hopefully they will get back to you soon. The pink is still in store... People here dont like pink that much as we do. Or could you want me to help you ring them?



Hi Mi Lan!
I'm desperately seeking these pink YSL tribute, can you point me in the right direction as to where they're still available? It sold out in US, thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## peachbaby

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was love at first sight. I didn't get them right away but when I was finally ready for them, they ended up being the last pair in my size during Nordies triple points time, so how could I say no?



Gorgeous! Love triple points time, definitely can't say no to that!


----------



## iluvmybags

Mi_Lan said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> *Btw, may I ask how can we quote comments In one post ? I want to  quote yours to say thank and answer questions but can make them  together. So silly! *
> 
> Gymangel, hopefully they will get back to you soon. The pink is still  in store... People here dont like pink that much as we do. Or could you  want me to help you ring them?



on the bottom right corner of each message are three buttons -- when you  want to multi-quote, click the middle button of each and every message  you want to include in your reply then click the QUOTE Button after you've chosen the last message you want to include


----------



## rito511

My first pair! 




Sorry I don't know how to flip the pic


----------



## rdgldy

*leelee, mi_lan, rito511*-you all found some fabulous tributes!!! 
*leelee*, I think the multi color will be so versatile!


----------



## assumptionista

rito511 said:


> My first pair!
> 
> View attachment 1743975
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to flip the pic



I was eyeing these tributes but wasn't sure then, by the time I was ready to buy they were sold out! I so missed out!! Did you get it on sale?


----------



## Liv69

fmd914 said:


> AMAZING!!!!


So pretty! Enjoy


----------



## Liv69

rito511 said:


> My first pair!
> 
> View attachment 1743975
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to flip the pic



Love your shoes (and the pink pedi!). Have fun wearing them. So pretty!


----------



## Liv69

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was love at first sight. I didn't get them right away but when I was finally ready for them, they ended up being the last pair in my size during Nordies triple points time, so how could I say no?



Stunning! Just the right size for you too. You have great feet so wear them with joy and confidence!


----------



## rito511

assumptionista said:
			
		

> I was eyeing these tributes but wasn't sure then, by the time I was ready to buy they were sold out! I so missed out!! Did you get it on sale?



Yes I got them on sale at Saks. Even tho they are still pricy to me but I don't wanna take a risk of losing them if I wait til 2nd mark down. The glitter on the patterned suede and silver lining make them so special  Hope you find yours soon.


----------



## iluvmybags

So I finally received the Tributes I pre-saled from Saks.  I ended up with the Blanca Cream which is like Eggshell, or a really pale beige.  I wasn't sure I was going to keep them or not, but I held up some of my dresses with them and they looked so good!  I had her add some extra holes which makes them fit so much better - I think I'm going to bring my navy patent ones in and have a few extra holes address to those as well!

They still had the suede multi-colored ones I like so much.  She's going to keep her eyes open and if they're still available after 2nd markdown, I think I'm going to snatch them up!

(please excuse my un-manicured feet - I haven't gotten my summer pedicure yet, which I desperately need and hope to get this weekend so I can wear my pretty new shoes!)


----------



## iluvmybags

rito511 said:


> My first pair!
> 
> View attachment 1743975
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to flip the pic


These are really pretty!  What a great neutral color! I bet you can wear those with so many different things!


----------



## daughtybag

iluvmybags said:


> So I finally received the Tributes I pre-saled from Saks.  I ended up with the Blanca Cream which is like Eggshell, or a really pale beige.  I wasn't sure I was going to keep them or not, but I held up some of my dresses with them and they looked so good!  I had her add some extra holes which makes them fit so much better - I think I'm going to bring my navy patent ones in and have a few extra holes address to those as well!
> 
> They still had the suede multi-colored ones I like so much.  She's going to keep her eyes open and if they're still available after 2nd markdown, I think I'm going to snatch them up!
> 
> (please excuse my un-manicured feet - I haven't gotten my summer pedicure yet, which I desperately need and hope to get this weekend so I can wear my pretty new shoes!)



Hi!
Wow, lovely color!


----------



## daughtybag

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was love at first sight. I didn't get them right away but when I was finally ready for them, they ended up being the last pair in my size during Nordies triple points time, so how could I say no?



Hi,
Wow, these are to die for! Very nice! )) congrats!


----------



## assumptionista

iluvmybags said:


> So I finally received the Tributes I pre-saled from Saks.  I ended up with the Blanca Cream which is like Eggshell, or a really pale beige.  I wasn't sure I was going to keep them or not, but I held up some of my dresses with them and they looked so good!  I had her add some extra holes which makes them fit so much better - I think I'm going to bring my navy patent ones in and have a few extra holes address to those as well!
> 
> They still had the suede multi-colored ones I like so much.  She's going to keep her eyes open and if they're still available after 2nd markdown, I think I'm going to snatch them up!
> 
> (please excuse my un-manicured feet - I haven't gotten my summer pedicure yet, which I desperately need and hope to get this weekend so I can wear my pretty new shoes!)



i had a chance and i hesitated and i regret it! it's such a pretty color, so versatile!


----------



## GoGlam

Gold


----------



## Misstake7198

GoGlam said:


> Gold


oh my... modeling pics please!


----------



## fieryfashionist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Gold



I have ALWAYS wanted these!!   They are spectacular... congrats!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> So I finally received the Tributes I pre-saled from Saks.  I ended up with the Blanca Cream which is like Eggshell, or a really pale beige.  I wasn't sure I was going to keep them or not, but I held up some of my dresses with them and they looked so good!  I had her add some extra holes which makes them fit so much better - I think I'm going to bring my navy patent ones in and have a few extra holes address to those as well!
> 
> They still had the suede multi-colored ones I like so much.  She's going to keep her eyes open and if they're still available after 2nd markdown, I think I'm going to snatch them up!
> 
> (please excuse my un-manicured feet - I haven't gotten my summer pedicure yet, which I desperately need and hope to get this weekend so I can wear my pretty new shoes!)



They are so pretty and the color flatters your skin tone beautifully!!   Congrats!!


----------



## GoGlam

I'll try to take some after this weekend!



Misstake7198 said:


> oh my... modeling pics please!


----------



## mistyknightwin

GoGlam, where did you find those?! they are sooo cute!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hey ladies, if anyone is interested the Farfetch.com sale has begun! Up to 50% off! I just ordered a pair of red patent Tribute sandals for 40%off . I missed out on them at the Saks sale (was sold out everywhere), now I got them for less than what I would have paid at the Saks sale  (as you can see I am excited  )

They have various colors on sale as well, just thought that I would share if anyone is interested


----------



## calg1907

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, if anyone is interested the Farfetch.com sale has begun! Up to 50% off! I just ordered a pair of red patent Tribute sandals for 40%off . I missed out on them at the Saks sale (was sold out everywhere), now I got them for less than what I would have paid at the Saks sale  (as you can see I am excited  )
> 
> They have various colors on sale as well, just thought that I would share if anyone is interested



I looked at the site but cant find any tributes on sale. Mind sharing the link??? Many thanks


----------



## SongbirdDiva

calg1907 said:


> I looked at the site but cant find any tributes on sale. Mind sharing the link??? Many thanks



http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/search/schid-79736c/items.aspx?q=ysl#ps=1&pv=180&oby=10

Just scroll down and through the pages 

I actually got these http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...ribute-sandal-item-10178209.aspx?storeid=9336


----------



## calg1907

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/search/schid-79736c/items.aspx?q=ysl#ps=1&pv=180&oby=10
> 
> Just scroll down and through the pages
> 
> I actually got these http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10178209.aspx?storeid=9336



Thanks but i cannot find any tributes on sale.only regular items.the red patent you mentioned is also regular price.


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks for posting SongbirdDiva! 

I just got the red patent, and the off white patent for 848 shipped!! And they have free returns which is awesome.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Yay Ladies! I love my red ones! I wear them animal print for a sexier look...you both are going to love them!!


----------



## Liv69

iluvmybags said:


> So I finally received the Tributes I pre-saled from Saks.  I ended up with the Blanca Cream which is like Eggshell, or a really pale beige.  I wasn't sure I was going to keep them or not, but I held up some of my dresses with them and they looked so good!  I had her add some extra holes which makes them fit so much better - I think I'm going to bring my navy patent ones in and have a few extra holes address to those as well!
> 
> They still had the suede multi-colored ones I like so much.  She's going to keep her eyes open and if they're still available after 2nd markdown, I think I'm going to snatch them up!
> 
> (please excuse my un-manicured feet - I haven't gotten my summer pedicure yet, which I desperately need and hope to get this weekend so I can wear my pretty new shoes!)



Lovely! Enjoy )


----------



## ilovekitty

SongbirdDiva said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/search/schid-79736c/items.aspx?q=ysl#ps=1&pv=180&oby=10
> 
> Just scroll down and through the pages
> 
> I actually got these http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...ribute-sandal-item-10178209.aspx?storeid=9336


 

I only see ysl shoes on sale for 20% off


----------



## ilovekitty

iluvmybags said:


> I know these aren't Tributes but I wanted some opinions - found these @ TJMaxx. They're white leather & black suede. Thoughts? What would you wear these with? Plain black skirt & white T? Jeans w/a solid color top? Do you think you can wear these with other colors? What about prints? Do you think they're pretty versatile, or are you limited to pretty much just B&W?


 
AHHH I love these how much were they ?? You are so lucky you find designer stuff like this at your store there!!


----------



## iluvmybags

ilovekitty said:


> AHHH I love these how much were they ?? You are so lucky you find designer stuff like this at your store there!!


Thanks!!!
They were $399 -- all the YSL's I've found at that store have been the same price, regardless of the style/original price

I do love these shoes -- they're so comfy!! -- but I'm still so unsure about them
you'd think being B&W that they'd be really versatile and that you could wear them w/almost anything, but I'm not so sure


----------



## sneezz

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was love at first sight. I didn't get them right away but when I was finally ready for them, they ended up being the last pair in my size during Nordies triple points time, so how could I say no?



Nice! Nothing makes it more worth it than triple points! 



Mi_Lan said:


> I have received the tribute pink today. Really want to share with you how lovely they are....



Love that color!! Perfect match!



rito511 said:


> My first pair!
> 
> View attachment 1743975
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to flip the pic



Very versatile! 



iluvmybags said:


> So I finally received the Tributes I pre-saled from Saks.  I ended up with the Blanca Cream which is like Eggshell, or a really pale beige.  I wasn't sure I was going to keep them or not, but I held up some of my dresses with them and they looked so good!  I had her add some extra holes which makes them fit so much better - I think I'm going to bring my navy patent ones in and have a few extra holes address to those as well!
> 
> They still had the suede multi-colored ones I like so much.  She's going to keep her eyes open and if they're still available after 2nd markdown, I think I'm going to snatch them up!
> 
> (please excuse my un-manicured feet - I haven't gotten my summer pedicure yet, which I desperately need and hope to get this weekend so I can wear my pretty new shoes!)



Congrats on getting a steal JJ! They look great on you!

I hope to joining the club soon..I just ordered these.  Went with my true size so hoping they are not too big!  I'm also not clear as to the true color of these..anybody?  Looks like a good neutral.  These are the lower heeled ones correct?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/181678


----------



## *MJ*

Hey ladies!! Need your opinions please!! 

I just received these red Tribute sandals, and wonder if you think they are too similar to my Flame tribs? They are a true red, where the flame has a slight orange tone. They look pretty close when side by side though. 

I got them for a great price...so what do you think? Would you keep both? 

Flame is on the left - Red is on the right
















Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rito511

*MJ* said:


> Hey ladies!! Need your opinions please!!
> 
> I just received these red Tribute sandals, and wonder if you think they are too similar to my Flame tribs? They are a true red, where the flame has a slight orange tone. They look pretty close when side by side though.
> 
> I got them for a great price...so what do you think? Would you keep both?
> 
> Flame is on the left - Red is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757193
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
OMG those reds are delish... They look similar to me from the picture, just different shades. To be honest, even with great price, I would keep one only and use the fund for other color/style . Show us modelling pictures pleaseeee


----------



## rito511

Just wonder if anyone here has Tribute colorblock (black with silver platform or beige with magenta platform)? I tried them on and feel they are not as comfortable as the others, so I wanna see if you guys feel the same way too or its just me.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I like them both MJ but I would pick my favorite out of the 2 and get rid of the other ones. I would use that cash to buy them in another color I didn't have...HTH 



*MJ* said:


> Hey ladies!! Need your opinions please!!
> 
> I just received these red Tribute sandals, and wonder if you think they are too similar to my Flame tribs? They are a true red, where the flame has a slight orange tone. They look pretty close when side by side though.
> 
> I got them for a great price...so what do you think? Would you keep both?
> 
> Flame is on the left - Red is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757193
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CelticLuv

SongbirdDiva said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/search/schid-79736c/items.aspx?q=ysl#ps=1&pv=180&oby=10
> 
> Just scroll down and through the pages
> 
> I actually got these http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...ribute-sandal-item-10178209.aspx?storeid=9336



thanks Songbird! does FarFetch.com ever discount greater than 40% off?
I want a certain sandal that has gone from 20% off to 30% off and now it's at 40% off. Not sure if I should grab them now or wait and see if they discount maybe even 50%.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

CelticLuv said:


> thanks Songbird! does FarFetch.com ever discount greater than 40% off?
> I want a certain sandal that has gone from 20% off to 30% off and now it's at 40% off. Not sure if I should grab them now or wait and see if they discount maybe even 50%.



Yes, they do. I remember last sale season seeing something that was 60% off, but it is really up to the boutique that is selling it through Farfetch. I've noticed that by the last leg of the sale a lot of items are already sold out or have limited sizes available, but if you think that your item will not sell out then I would wait probably about another week to see if the price drops even further


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*MJ* said:


> Hey ladies!! Need your opinions please!!
> 
> I just received these red Tribute sandals, and wonder if you think they are too similar to my Flame tribs? They are a true red, where the flame has a slight orange tone. They look pretty close when side by side though.
> 
> I got them for a great price...so what do you think? Would you keep both?
> 
> Flame is on the left - Red is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757193
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



They are definitely different, but they're still too similar for me. I would just keep the flames, and then wait to find another color that wasn't so similar.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

*MJ* said:


> Hey ladies!! Need your opinions please!!
> 
> I just received these red Tribute sandals, and wonder if you think they are too similar to my Flame tribs? They are a true red, where the flame has a slight orange tone. They look pretty close when side by side though.
> 
> I got them for a great price...so what do you think? Would you keep both?
> 
> Flame is on the left - Red is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757193
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I can see the difference  in color, but I think that you would most likely wear either pair with the same outfits that call for a pop of red, so in that case I would only keep one and return the other to get probably a completely different color or style. I don't think that most people will notice that you own two different pairs when you actually wear one because they are so similar in color, but if you absolutely love them and got them for a steal or if you are planning to wear them with completely different outfits, then I would keep them


----------



## Misstake7198

*MJ* said:


> Hey ladies!! Need your opinions please!!
> 
> I just received these red Tribute sandals, and wonder if you think they are too similar to my Flame tribs? They are a true red, where the flame has a slight orange tone. They look pretty close when side by side though.
> 
> I got them for a great price...so what do you think? Would you keep both?
> 
> Flame is on the left - Red is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757193
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I would keep one pair only since they are from the same color family. I personally LOVE the Flame ones - such a bright and juicy color!  HTH!


----------



## fmd914

Hi MJ!  I think you should return the red.  I have the red b/c I skipped the flame and while both are great, I think they are very similar.  This comes from someone who has 3 pairs of green tributes and 2 pairs of green tribtoos!  There will be other great pairs here soon.  You will have a pair coming with no guilt!


----------



## *MJ*

*Rito, Mistyknightwin, Cute_Classy, SongbirdDiva, Misstake, and fmd...

*I appreciate all the input...I knew you ladies would be the voices of reason!! I have the gorgeous Flame sandals, and like you all said, this red pair is just too similar to justify keeping both. So I'll be sending the red pair back. 

Now I just need to find another pair to get instead!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Yay! I'm glad you decided to stay my shoe twin! You will find another pair in no time...





*MJ* said:


> *Rito, Mistyknightwin, Cute_Classy, SongbirdDiva, Misstake, and fmd...
> 
> *I appreciate all the input...I knew you ladies would be the voices of reason!! I have the gorgeous Flame sandals, and like you all said, this red pair is just too similar to justify keeping both. So I'll be sending the red pair back.
> 
> Now I just need to find another pair to get instead!!


----------



## *MJ*

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm glad you decided to stay my shoe twin! You will find another pair in no time...



I could never let the Flames go!! They are too amazing!! Shoe twins forever!!


----------



## randr21

Too similar


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> Nice! Nothing makes it more worth it than triple points!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that color!! Perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> Very versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting a steal JJ! They look great on you!
> 
> I hope to joining the club soon..I just ordered these.  Went with my true size so hoping they are not too big!  I'm also not clear as to the true color of these..anybody?  Looks like a good neutral.  These are the lower heeled ones correct?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/181678




You're gonna luv 'em!
I bet they're the same color as the ones I originally pre-saled that my SA described as a "fleshy pink" (I changed mine to the Blanco Cream)
(they look like the low heeled ones )


----------



## flower71

*MJ* said:


> *Rito, Mistyknightwin, Cute_Classy, SongbirdDiva, Misstake, and fmd...
> 
> *I appreciate all the input...I knew you ladies would be the voices of reason!! I have the gorgeous Flame sandals, and like you all said, this red pair is just too similar to justify keeping both. So I'll be sending the red pair back.
> 
> Now I just need to find another pair to get instead!!


great decision! I was about to say the same thing... Gorgeous colour in any case and looking forward for the next?
Oh, BTW, we're flame twins too


----------



## mistyknightwin

What do you Ladies think about the sandal on the left? I'm thinking it would be pretty cute against my skin tone....Or do you think I should get lighter?


----------



## *MJ*

flower71 said:


> great decision! I was about to say the same thing... Gorgeous colour in any case and looking forward for the next?
> Oh, BTW, we're flame twins too



Thanks *flower*!! Flames are fab, aren't they?


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> You're gonna luv 'em!
> I bet they're the same color as the ones I originally pre-saled that my SA described as a "fleshy pink" (I changed mine to the Blanco Cream)
> (they look like the low heeled ones )



Oh they're kinda pink! They definitely look the same.  I wanted closer to nude/champagne color in NAP's pic cuz I'm "yella" haha.  We'll see when it gets here lol. Thanks JJ!


----------



## heiress-ox

mistyknightwin said:


> What do you Ladies think about the sandal on the left? I'm thinking it would be pretty cute against my skin tone....Or do you think I should get lighter?



that would look gorgeous on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Honey!!  I'm trying to get my hands on something but finding our size 41.5 is soooooo difficult!! but I haven't given up hope yet...

If you happen to get some intel on sale Tributes or Tribtoo in 41.5 please let ya girl know...



heiress-ox said:


> that would look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Misstake7198

mistyknightwin said:


> What do you Ladies think about the sandal on the left? I'm thinking it would be pretty cute against my skin tone....Or do you think I should get lighter?


Beautiful color, I think it would definitely compliment your skin tone. Looks very rich, too.


----------



## flower71

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *flower*!! *Flames are fab*, aren't they?


Absolutely! I am so excited when I put them on, I can't stop looking at my feet!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies! I'm going to see if I can snag them!


----------



## mp4

wrong thread....not sandals!  sorry


----------



## iluvmybags

Wore my new Blanco Cream Tributes to work Fri nite!


----------



## 50wishes

Love them and your dress too!


----------



## *MJ*

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Wore my new Blanco Cream Tributes to work Fri nite!



Gorgeous!! Love them on you!!


----------



## rito511

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Wore my new Blanco Cream Tributes to work Fri nite!



Pretty... Love the color on you


----------



## sneezz

Love them JJ, amazing!

My first pair came in from the NAP sale   (please pardon the economy size box of maxi pads. )


----------



## *MJ*

sneezz said:
			
		

> Love them JJ, amazing!
> 
> My first pair came in from the NAP sale   (please pardon the economy size box of maxi pads. )



Very nice!!!! I love the color!!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

sneezz said:


> Love them JJ, amazing!
> 
> My first pair came in from the NAP sale   (please pardon the economy size box of maxi pads. )


These look amazing on you! What color are they?


----------



## sneezz

Misstake7198 said:


> These look amazing on you! What color are they?



Thanks! The box says "light clay". I'd describe them as a peachy rose color.


----------



## mistyknightwin

This color just made me sooo happy!


----------



## daughtybag

HI there ladies!
I hope you don't mind my asking, how does a YSL tribute PUMPS fit?
Is it true to size? I am a US9 and should I get a size 39 on these pumps? I have major heel slippage! I hope I get the right size on these pumps!
Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

iluvmybags said:


> Wore my new Blanco Cream Tributes to work Fri nite!



Wow! Lovely dress and shoes!


----------



## Belladiva79

Hello ladies! I wanted to get my first ysl tributes and I'm wondering if any of the lower heels went on sale. Tia!


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:
			
		

> Love them JJ, amazing!
> 
> My first pair came in from the NAP sale   (please pardon the economy size box of maxi pads. )



Love the color! They should go w/a lot! You're so lucky to have found a pair of low heeled Tributes for such a great price!  I was really hoping to find a low heeled pair this sale season!  So, what d'ya think? Comfy? How'd the sizing work for you?


----------



## iluvmybags

50wishes said:


> Love them and your dress too!





*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!! Love them on you!!





rito511 said:


> Pretty... Love the color on you





*MJ* said:


> Very nice!!!! I love the color!!!!





daughtybag said:


> Wow! Lovely dress and shoes!



Thank you all so much!
I was so worried I wasn't going to like the color, but I really love them!

Last night, I wore my Navy Tributes to work!


----------



## angelcove

iluvmybags said:


> Wore my new Blanco Cream Tributes to work Fri nite!


 

Last night, I wore my Navy Tributes to work![/QUOTE]

Wow!! you look great!! Luv the tribs & the dresses!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you all so much!
> I was so worried I wasn't going to like the color, but I really love them!
> 
> Last night, I wore my Navy Tributes to work!


perfection!


----------



## daughtybag

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you all so much!
> I was so worried I wasn't going to like the color, but I really love them!
> 
> Last night, I wore my Navy Tributes to work!



Love the dress and the shoes! WOW!


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> Love the color! They should go w/a lot! You're so lucky to have found a pair of low heeled Tributes for such a great price!  I was really hoping to find a low heeled pair this sale season!  So, what d'ya think? Comfy? How'd the sizing work for you?



Thanks JJ. I love them!! I'm glad I ventured onto the NAP site cuz they sold out quickly! I was worried about the color but I think it's a great neutral.  Yes very comfy and fit perfectly. I just need to find a reputable cobbler to put an extra hole in the straps.  Do you have the outsoles vibram'ed before wearing them out? They look VERY slippery!

I want a pair of T strap 75s now hehe.  If they ever go on sale...

I love your dress with the navy tributes. The whole ensemble looks amazing on you!


----------



## button

I ordered the exact pair from NAP. They are on the way. The size I ordered is half size bigger, hope they will fit me as they were the last pair left. 



sneezz said:


> Love them JJ, amazing!
> 
> My first pair came in from the NAP sale   (please pardon the economy size box of maxi pads. )


----------



## sneezz

button said:


> I ordered the exact pair from NAP. They are on the way. The size I ordered is half size bigger, hope they will fit me as they were the last pair left.



I ordered my true size but most buy 1/2 size bigger.. should fit. Post pics when you get them!


----------



## myomyomyo

Sigh. My second pair this month...but it's an investment!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10197204.aspx


----------



## button

sneezz said:


> I ordered my true size but most buy 1/2 size bigger.. should fit. Post pics when you get them!



Good news is the shoes fit me well. Actually I have been hunting for the vanilla nude leather for a while. The first pair I ordered from Ebay but the package got lost. The second pair was a defected item, so I returned them. 
I am not sure if I really like this patent leather. :wondering


----------



## sneezz

button said:


> Good news is the shoes fit me well. Actually I have been hunting for the vanilla nude leather for a while. The first pair I ordered from Ebay but the package got lost. The second pair was a defected item, so I returned them.
> I am not sure if I really like this patent leather. :wondering



Let's see them!! Patent is nice!


----------



## button

sneezz said:


> Let's see them!! Patent is nice!


I am going to take some photos tomorrow.


----------



## creighbaby

I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.


----------



## Misstake7198

creighbaby said:


> I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.


OMG, gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

creighbaby said:


> I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.



 
I've never seen this color combo before.. they're AMAZING!! I would love to have one!


----------



## indi3r4

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you all so much!
> I was so worried I wasn't going to like the color, but I really love them!
> 
> Last night, I wore my Navy Tributes to work!



you look great JJ!!


----------



## indi3r4

sneezz said:


> Love them JJ, amazing!
> 
> My first pair came in from the NAP sale   (please pardon the economy size box of maxi pads. )



 LOVE this! looking good lady..


----------



## creighbaby

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I've never seen this color combo before.. they're AMAZING!! I would love to have one!



Thanks. I had a found a pair in red without the stingray and another woman had these. She told new she would give them to me if she changed her mind --and she did! I was lucky because someone else also wanted them.  they are a size 42 and a perfect fit.


----------



## sneezz

button said:


> I am going to take some photos tomorrow.



I look forward to seeing them on you so we can help you decide!



creighbaby said:


> I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.



Wow! Nice score! Wish I had gone!



indi3r4 said:


> LOVE this! looking good lady..



Thank Indi!


----------



## love2shop_26

mistyknightwin said:


> This color just made me sooo happy!



I have this! It's freakin' amazing!


----------



## button

sneezz said:


> I ordered my true size but most buy 1/2 size bigger.. should fit. Post pics when you get them!























The last 2 photos are the defected shoes (look at the straps) which I have returned. You prefer the leather nude or patent clay on me? I think the patent leather is more durable. The nude/vanilla leather is too soft, but I really like the color.


----------



## rito511

creighbaby said:
			
		

> I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.



Fancy! I've never seen this color combo. Great score


----------



## rito511

button said:
			
		

> The last 2 photos are the defected shoes (look at the straps) which I have returned. You prefer the leather nude or patent clay on me? I think the patent leather is more durable. The nude/vanilla leather is too soft, but I really like the color.



Both look great on you, difficult choice.... I might pick patent due to durability and easy to clean


----------



## sneezz

button said:


> The last 2 photos are the defected shoes (look at the straps) which I have returned. You prefer the leather nude or patent clay on me? I think the patent leather is more durable. The nude/vanilla leather is too soft, but I really like the color.



Nice! I like the shiny patent on your feet more honestly.  The nude one looks too matte and thus makes your foot look washed out.  I can't believe you were sent that defective pair! It looks like someone tried to add more holes in the strap and failed miserably so they decided to return it hoping no one would notice and they were right!


----------



## creighbaby

creighbaby said:
			
		

> I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.



Here is  a side view of my shoes, which I wore with my dvf wonder woman maxi dress.


----------



## Misstake7198

sneezz said:


> Nice! I like the shiny patent on your feet more honestly.  The nude one looks too matte and thus makes your foot look washed out.  I can't believe you were sent that defective pair! It looks like someone tried to add more holes in the strap and failed miserably so they decided to return it hoping no one would notice and they were right!


I second that!


----------



## tinamark

I always wanted my first pair of Tribute Sandals to be black patent, but couldn't resist the sale price on these metallic taupe leather ones from saks.com! My concerns are that I'm 5'10 and that I will be too tall in these. I'm fine in very prives but these seem much, much higher! Also, do you think this is a better neutral than black, and will get lots of wear out of these?


----------



## LeeLee1098

tinamark said:
			
		

> I always wanted my first pair of Tribute Sandals to be black patent, but couldn't resist the sale price on these metallic taupe leather ones from saks.com! My concerns are that I'm 5'10 and that I will be too tall in these. I'm fine in very prives but these seem much, much higher! Also, do you think this is a better neutral than black, and will get lots of wear out of these?



Love these! And yes I think you can get lots of wear out of these. I think they can go with black or brown outfits and can be dressed up or down!


----------



## mrscurvy

^^ I totally agree.. Very nice pair. They look great on you too!


----------



## button

sneezz said:


> Nice! I like the shiny patent on your feet more honestly.  The nude one looks too matte and thus makes your foot look washed out.  I can't believe you were sent that defective pair! It looks like someone tried to add more holes in the strap and failed miserably so they decided to return it hoping no one would notice and they were right!


The defected sandals (supposed to be Brand New in Box) were purchased from Ebay. I was asking for a refund and here is the partial message from the seller: 

"Now that I examined the shoes I do see the extra holes you were referring to. When I look at my pictures they aren't as apparent. I didn't undo the buckles so I never saw that. Otherwise they are mint with a Neiman Marcus sticker attached. I would never think someone would want to return for this reason." 

Anyway, the seller had fully refunded me at the end.

yes you are right. I am seriously thinking to keep the patent one then. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## tinamark

mrscurvy said:


> ^^ I totally agree.. Very nice pair. They look great on you too!





LeeLee1098 said:


> Love these! And yes I think you can get lots of wear out of these. I think they can go with black or brown outfits and can be dressed up or down!



Thank you!! I tried on a few different outfits and can get use with dressy and casual


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies!
It's been months since I  posted my new pairs of YSL tribute sandals! 
Here they are and thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## sneezz

button said:


> The defected sandals (supposed to be Brand New in Box) were purchased from Ebay. I was asking for a refund and here is the partial message from the seller:
> 
> "Now that I examined the shoes I do see the extra holes you were referring to. When I look at my pictures they aren't as apparent. I didn't undo the buckles so I never saw that. Otherwise they are mint with a Neiman Marcus sticker attached. I would never think someone would want to return for this reason."
> 
> Anyway, the seller had fully refunded me at the end.
> 
> yes you are right. I am seriously thinking to keep the patent one then. Thank you for your advice.



That is total bull. I can see those extra holes clearly!  Glad you got a full refund though.

Yes definitely keep them!


----------



## allbrandspls

daughtybag said:


> Hello Ladies!
> It's been months since I  posted my new pairs of YSL tribute sandals!
> Here they are and thanks for letting me share!!!


Congrats on your new shoes, lovely.


----------



## rito511

Here is another score from sale... Colorblock Tribute


----------



## Flyboy2

Alright forgive me if this has already been asked as I loving the red  do they run true to size or do you need to go up a half/full size? I was going to run to saks Friday to maybe get them but they don't have the red in stores I would have to order them on line.


----------



## CelticLuv

rito511 said:


> Here is another score from sale... Colorblock Tribute



Beautiful Rito! I tried to find these in my size but none available. They look incredible on you!!!


----------



## daughtybag

allbrandspls said:


> Congrats on your new shoes, lovely.



Hi allbrandspls,
Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

rito511 said:


> Here is another score from sale... Colorblock Tribute



These shoes are lovely! They look great on you!


----------



## fmd914

daughty - those are so gorgeous!  I adore them - especially the cognac pair!

rito - you really MUST stop!!!!!  How many gorgeous pairs have you bought this season?!!!  LOVE those - asked my SA to keep a look out for them for 2nd cut for me!


----------



## Whatthechanel

Hello Ladies

Help me decide if I should get these as my first pair of YSL tribute







Or should I go with the classic nude leather or the black patent?

your opinions will be highly appreciated!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies
> 
> Help me decide if I should get these as my first pair of YSL tribute
> 
> Or should I go with the classic nude leather or the black patent?
> 
> your opinions will be highly appreciated!!



If those are the crackled gold leather, I absolutely LOVE them!!   They function as a relatively neutral pair, but with something extra, you know?  Personally, I prefer nude patent to the plain leather, so I would probably not opt for the nude leather.  I own and love the black patent... so sexy! 

I would say, pick between the black patent or crackled gold.  I'm not sure where you live, but I know I'd probably get more immediate use out of the gold pair when wearing brighter/lighter colors in the summer, so I'd probably opt for those now.  You should eventually get both though!   In all honestly, you can't make a bad decision!


----------



## fieryfashionist

rito511 said:
			
		

> Here is another score from sale... Colorblock Tribute



Gorgeous sale score!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies!
> It's been months since I  posted my new pairs of YSL tribute sandals!
> Here they are and thanks for letting me share!!!



Congrats, they are so nice!!


----------



## Misstake7198

dustiiglitzxox said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Help me decide if I should get these as my first pair of YSL tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I go with the classic nude leather or the black patent?
> 
> your opinions will be highly appreciated!!


these look amazing on you! definitely yes!


----------



## Whatthechanel

fieryfashionist said:


> If those are the crackled gold leather, I absolutely LOVE them!!   They function as a relatively neutral pair, but with something extra, you know?  Personally, I prefer nude patent to the plain leather, so I would probably not opt for the nude leather.  I own and love the black patent... so sexy!
> 
> I would say, pick between the black patent or crackled gold.  I'm not sure where you live, but I know I'd probably get more immediate use out of the gold pair when wearing brighter/lighter colors in the summer, so I'd probably opt for those now.  You should eventually get both though!   In all honestly, you can't make a bad decision!


Thankyou so much for your suggestions!  
I live in So Cal, and as you mention I feel like if I get the crackled gold they will be a good neutral for day time as well as night time. I think I will just go with these first and eventually get the black ones as well. I have my SA put them on hold for me.. Can't wait to go pick it up on Friday!


----------



## Whatthechanel

Misstake7198 said:


> these look amazing on you! definitely yes!


Thankyou!!


----------



## Misstake7198

dustiiglitzxox said:


> Thankyou so much for your suggestions!
> I live in So Cal, and as you mention I feel like if I get the crackled gold they will be a good neutral for day time as well as night time. I think I will just go with these first and eventually get the black ones as well. I have my SA put them on hold for me.. Can't wait to go pick it up on Friday!


Yay!


----------



## *MJ*

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies
> 
> Help me decide if I should get these as my first pair of YSL tribute
> 
> Or should I go with the classic nude leather or the black patent?
> 
> your opinions will be highly appreciated!!



I love them!!! I think gold is a great neutral!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much for your suggestions!
> I live in So Cal, and as you mention I feel like if I get the crackled gold they will be a good neutral for day time as well as night time. I think I will just go with these first and eventually get the black ones as well. I have my SA put them on hold for me.. Can't wait to go pick it up on Friday!



You're welcome!   I definitely think the crackled gold is the way to go then!!  You must post pics when you get them!!   I have the luggage kid and beige glittery patent (as far as neutrals), but still realllly want the crackled gold and have for a long time... I may have to cave at some point!


----------



## daughtybag

fmd914 said:
			
		

> daughty - those are so gorgeous!  I adore them - especially the cognac pair!
> 
> rito - you really MUST stop!!!!!  How many gorgeous pairs have you bought this season?!!!  LOVE those - asked my SA to keep a look out for them for 2nd cut for me!



Hi fmd914!
Thanks ! Love it too!


----------



## daughtybag

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Congrats, they are so nice!!



Thanks fieryfashionist! ))


----------



## *MJ*

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies!
> It's been months since I  posted my new pairs of YSL tribute sandals!
> Here they are and thanks for letting me share!!!



Gorgeous pairs!!! Congrats!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

rito511 said:
			
		

> Here is another score from sale... Colorblock Tribute



I love these!! They look fab on you!! Congrats!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Alright forgive me if this has already been asked as I loving the red  do they run true to size or do you need to go up a half/full size? I was going to run to saks Friday to maybe get them but they don't have the red in stores I would have to order them on line.



I always go TTS, or a half size up. Both work for me!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## daughtybag

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Gorgeous pairs!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks MJ! ))


----------



## allbrandspls

dustiiglitzxox said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Help me decide if I should get these as my first pair of YSL tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I go with the classic nude leather or the black patent?
> 
> your opinions will be highly appreciated!!


If it was going to be one tribute I would go with a neutral colour or black. Depends on what colour you wear the most.
The good does look great on you tho.



rito511 said:


> Here is another score from sale... Colorblock Tribute



Congrats on scoring gorgeous tributes and also on sale.


----------



## Whatthechanel

**MJ**  thankyou!! excited to get them tomorrow 

*fieryfashionist* Yes I will post pic when I get them!! You should just cave it and get them too 

*allbrandspls* Thankyouu  ..I will probably get the black for sure at one point..Don't think I will be able to stop at one pair heard they get pretty addictive


----------



## rito511

Thank you ladies


----------



## rito511

CelticLuv said:


> Beautiful Rito! I tried to find these in my size but none available. They look incredible on you!!!


 


daughtybag said:


> These shoes are lovely! They look great on you!


 


fmd914 said:


> daughty - those are so gorgeous! I adore them - especially the cognac pair!
> 
> rito - you really MUST stop!!!!! How many gorgeous pairs have you bought this season?!!! LOVE those - asked my SA to keep a look out for them for 2nd cut for me!



Hahaha i know i should have stopped, but the temptation is too big



fieryfashionist said:


> Gorgeous sale score!!


 


*MJ* said:


> I love these!! They look fab on you!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you ladies


----------



## rito511

daughtybag said:


> Hello Ladies!
> It's been months since I posted my new pairs of YSL tribute sandals!
> Here they are and thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Both are pretty esp the brown! I've never seen this sytle before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## harlem_cutie

creighbaby said:


> Thanks. I had a found a pair in red without the stingray and another woman had these. She told new she would give them to me if she changed her mind --and she did! I was lucky because someone else also wanted them. they are a size 42 and a perfect fit.


 

If you were a 41 I would try to steal these away from you  They are GORGEOUS! Enjoy!

eta: all of the recent purchases are divine


----------



## rito511

dustiiglitzxox said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Help me decide if I should get these as my first pair of YSL tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I go with the classic nude leather or the black patent?
> 
> your opinions will be highly appreciated!!


 
Get them!! These look gorgeous on you. Black and nude can come later since they have them all seasons


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful new additions Ladies! I have a pair on my radar but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger...


----------



## daughtybag

rito511 said:


> Both are pretty esp the brown! I've never seen this sytle before, thanks for sharing.



Thanks rito511!


----------



## *MJ*

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Beautiful new additions Ladies! I have a pair on my radar but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger...



Do tell Misty!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey MJ! There is a nude pair on farfetch that I think would look great w/all the bright colors I plan to wear this summer...but they are still only marked down 20%  I really want them to get down to @ least 4ish



*MJ* said:


> Do tell Misty!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Ooh, sounds nice Misty!! There's a couple of pairs on there I'm eyeballing too!! :ninja:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Aww shucks now...good luck Lady! 


*MJ* said:


> Ooh, sounds nice Misty!! There's a couple of pairs on there I'm eyeballing too!! :ninja:


----------



## ESQ.

ladies please help me w/ these i can't tell if these are authentic 
does anyone have the pink ones to compare


----------



## legaldiva

creighbaby said:


> I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.


 
I am dying.  Those are so beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## creighbaby

legaldiva said:
			
		

> I am dying.  Those are so beautiful!!!!!!



Thank you. I am enamored with them. L


----------



## legaldiva

I love these low heeled Tributes the more I wear them.  Gold with a navy Theory suit & a GAP coral tank.


----------



## melodysaw

Hi Ladies.
All these talk about Tributes made me jump on the bandwagon!
I found this pair on the sale rack:


----------



## LeeLee1098

melodysaw said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies.
> All these talk about Tributes made me jump on the bandwagon!
> I found this pair on the sale rack:



I seriously think I need these. Like neeeeeeed!!!


----------



## *MJ*

melodysaw said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies.
> All these talk about Tributes made me jump on the bandwagon!
> I found this pair on the sale rack:



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## krystalorji

rito511 said:


> Here is another score from sale... Colorblock Tribute


 
I just got these last week too


----------



## CelticLuv

My first YSL purchase!
Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
They are so comfortable!!


----------



## *MJ*

CelticLuv said:
			
		

> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



Gorgeous!!! Congrats!! They won't be your last!!


----------



## IsisI

Congrats, they look real great on you....
Now i'm soooo mad at myself for letting them go......found my size at Barneys and didn't pull a trigger.



CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!


----------



## CelticLuv

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!! Congrats!! They won't be your last!!



Thanks MJ...it's funny you said that because I actually just found a pair of the Tribute multicolor on sale at Saks online. I've been eying them for awhile. Just waiting for them to arrive  





			
				IsisI said:
			
		

> Congrats, they look real great on you....
> Now i'm soooo mad at myself for letting them go......found my size at Barneys and didn't pull a trigger.



Thanks Isis!! I was lucky that my Nordstrom SA managed to find these on 2nd cut. I hope your size comes back around for you!!


----------



## rdgldy

creighbaby said:


> I bought these at the ysl sample sale last week and hope to wear them to a dinner tonight. Red is my favorite color and the stingray is a nice touch. They were the last pair in my size and color.


These are seriously insane!!! I have these in black and they are pretty, but the red-I am speechless


----------



## *MJ*

CelticLuv said:
			
		

> Thanks MJ...it's funny you said that because I actually just found a pair of the Tribute multicolor on sale at Saks online. I've been eying them for awhile. Just waiting for them to arrive
> 
> Thanks Isis!! I was lucky that my Nordstrom SA managed to find these on 2nd cut. I hope your size comes back around for you!!



Indeed!! Can't wait to see them when they arrive!! And to be honest...the YSL's are so gorgeous, and soooo much more comfortable and wearable than my CLs!!


----------



## Misstake7198

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!


gorgeous! been eyeing those myself for a while..


----------



## sneezz

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



Congrats! They look amazing on you!


----------



## ilovekitty

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!


 
THESE ARE GORGEOUS!! Probably my fave style in tribs!!! 
BTW I was wondering, since you have your beautful Louboutin book case! Where/how do you store your other brand shoes such as these beauties!!??


----------



## ilovekitty

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!


 
Oh and were these on sale!!????


----------



## pquiles

CelticLuv said:
			
		

> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



I got the nude color in these. I wore them to a wedding last Saturday.


----------



## Flyboy2

after seeing all these really gorgeous shoe's I am thinking I may need to get me a pair, are these usually sold year around? Or are you able to grab these on clearance? I was looking and saw the red but there is a new blue (navy) that can be pre ordered which I am thinking of getting next month.


----------



## CelticLuv

Misstake7198 said:


> gorgeous! been eyeing those myself for a while..



Thank you Misstake, I've been hoping to get my hands on these 



sneezz said:


> Congrats! They look amazing on you!



thanks sneezz!!



ilovekitty said:


> THESE ARE GORGEOUS!! Probably my fave style in tribs!!!
> BTW I was wondering, since you have your beautful Louboutin book case! Where/how do you store your other brand shoes such as these beauties!!??
> 
> Oh and were these on sale!!????



They were on sale, $404 from Nordstrom....can't beat that price!! 
This is my first YSL purchase ever so for now they are residing in my CL bookcase. The tributes are just as beautiful and deserve to be displayed next to my all time fave CL's 



pquiles said:


> I got the nude color in these. I wore them to a wedding last Saturday.



PQuiles, I originally was after the nude suede/magenta heels but unfortunately could not find them in my size. Congratulations on scoring them, they are gorgeous!


----------



## CelticLuv

So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...

1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss 

2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
They were on sale for $522. *What would you do in this case? *I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.

Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.

















*PEN MARKS:*





Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
TIA!


----------



## LeeLee1098

CelticLuv said:
			
		

> So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
> I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...
> 
> 1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss
> 
> 2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
> They were on sale for $522. What would you do in this case? I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.
> 
> Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.
> 
> PEN MARKS:
> 
> Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
> TIA!



I have these and I absolutely love them! Love love love. So far, I try to keep the outfit pretty simple since the shoes are such a statement. Ive worn them with this dress:
http://www.polyvore.com/fashionfix_50_off_breezy_contemporary/thing?id=36746316

A dress shaped exactly like this but in a jersey material:
http://www.polyvore.com/jay_ahr_double_neck_dress/thing?id=961143

Dark wash skinny jeans, white button up 

Really just pick a color in the shoe and dress around it. I get so many compliments whenever I wear them. 

As far as the pen marks- that's a real bummer. I'd maybe take them to a Saks store and talk to someone in person. Or take them to your cobbler and see if they can clean them?


----------



## ilovekitty

:d





celticluv said:


> thank you misstake, i've been hoping to get my hands on these
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sneezz!!
> 
> 
> 
> They were on sale, $404 from nordstrom....can't beat that price!!
> This is my first ysl purchase ever so for now they are residing in my cl bookcase. The tributes are just as beautiful and deserve to be displayed next to my all time fave cl's
> 
> 
> 
> pquiles, i originally was after the nude suede/magenta heels but unfortunately could not find them in my size. Congratulations on scoring them, they are gorgeous!


 

omg seriously!! $404!! Which nordstrom???? I am going to call! They are so nice and are a nice addition to your collection!!!


----------



## ilovekitty

CelticLuv said:


> So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
> I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...
> 
> 1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss
> 
> 2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
> They were on sale for $522. *What would you do in this case? *I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.
> 
> Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEN MARKS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
> TIA!


 

OMG ANOTHER???? 
I LOVE THESE TOO!! 
I cannot see the pen marks you are talking about. And I think with this type of shoe-it being suede and all will get somewhat dirty anyway. I think they are gorgeous and should defenitley keep! I know some people that paid full price for these which I think is near $1000! so you could let the little defects pass no? lol
Also I think you could wear this with any solid colors either alone or combined. Think a black dress or white pants and black top type thing! 
Soooooo cute though! keep!
Just my opinion!


----------



## assumptionista

Flyboy2 said:


> after seeing all these really gorgeous shoe's I am thinking I may need to get me a pair, are these usually sold year around? Or are you able to grab these on clearance? I was looking and saw the red but there is a new blue (navy) that can be pre ordered which I am thinking of getting next month.



You can buy these year round as it is considered one of their Classic, Iconic, Trademark styles. They run from the mid 700's to about 1100 for the suede and even higher for the exotic leathers.  They have a lot of good sales going on now  so it's a great time


----------



## assumptionista

CelticLuv said:


> So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
> I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...
> 
> 1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss
> 
> 2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
> They were on sale for $522. *What would you do in this case? *I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.
> 
> Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEN MARKS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
> TIA!



IMHO the defect is pretty minor.  Gorgeous shoe at an unbeatable price!


----------



## assumptionista

Has anyone purchased the tribute sandals with the wooden heel? have my eyes on a red one but not so sure if I should stick with the classic regular heel.


----------



## Flyboy2

assumptionista said:


> You can buy these year round as it is considered one of their Classic, Iconic, Trademark styles. They run from the mid 700's to about 1100 for the suede and even higher for the exotic leathers.  They have a lot of good sales going on now  so it's a great time



Oh I know what they cost  I have been watching them on Saks site, I just wanted to make sure I could get them year around and to see if they might go on clearance in the fall. Good to know that they will be around I need a all around pump first so I am going to get that first then these as they are really nice.


----------



## sneezz

CelticLuv said:


> So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
> I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...
> 
> 1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss
> 
> 2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
> They were on sale for $522. *What would you do in this case? *I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.
> 
> Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEN MARKS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
> TIA!



They look really nice on you and I agree with the pairing suggestions. Quite honestly I think the pen mark is in a place that is not visible to the naked eye unless you expect people to be looking at eye level at your shoe. I think only Pygmy people can achieve that lol. However if it's bothering you and you think it will prevent you from enjoying them then return them. No sense in keeping something in your closet when you can spend the $ on something you LOVE. HTH.


----------



## fmd914

^^Agree with snezz.  These are gorgeous!  I commented on your first pair in the CL thread but you are off with a bang with these 2 pairs!  Welcome to a new dark side Celtic!


----------



## Flyboy2

CelticLuv said:


> So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
> I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...
> 
> 1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss
> 
> 2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
> They were on sale for $522. *What would you do in this case? *I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.
> 
> Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEN MARKS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
> TIA!



God I love that pair you could wear them with almost everything from basic jeans to a formal outfit have a great time with those beauties


----------



## jsc6

LOVE the color combination.  It's definitely a statement shoe, so keep your outfit simple and let the shoes shine.  Jeans and a simple silk top or even a solid colored dress.  I think you should keep them, like people have stated above, you can hardly see the mark unless someone is actually at eye level with your feet.


----------



## creighbaby

rdgldy said:


> These are seriously insane!!! I have these in black and they are pretty, but the red-I am speechless



Thank you! I really lucked out when the other woman decided not to get them.


----------



## CelticLuv

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> I have these and I absolutely love them! Love love love. So far, I try to keep the outfit pretty simple since the shoes are such a statement. Ive worn them with this dress:
> http://www.polyvore.com/fashionfix_50_off_breezy_contemporary/thing?id=36746316
> 
> A dress shaped exactly like this but in a jersey material:
> http://www.polyvore.com/jay_ahr_double_neck_dress/thing?id=961143
> 
> Dark wash skinny jeans, white button up
> 
> Really just pick a color in the shoe and dress around it. I get so many compliments whenever I wear them.
> 
> As far as the pen marks- that's a real bummer. I'd maybe take them to a Saks store and talk to someone in person. Or take them to your cobbler and see if they can clean them?



Lee Lee thank you so much for your styling ideas!! I'm actually going to send them to my Saks SA several states away to see if he can fix the pen indent marks. Here's hoping! 





			
				ilovekitty said:
			
		

> :d
> omg seriously!! $404!! Which nordstrom???? I am going to call! They are so nice and are a nice addition to your collection!!!






			
				ilovekitty said:
			
		

> OMG ANOTHER????
> I LOVE THESE TOO!!
> I cannot see the pen marks you are talking about. And I think with this type of shoe-it being suede and all will get somewhat dirty anyway. I think they are gorgeous and should defenitley keep! I know some people that paid full price for these which I think is near $1000! so you could let the little defects pass no? lol
> Also I think you could wear this with any solid colors either alone or combined. Think a black dress or white pants and black top type thing!
> Soooooo cute though! keep!
> Just my opinion!



Nordstrom in NC. My SA there found them for me, I live couple states from him. I hate to say it but from what my SA was telling me, this colorway is all sold out. Sorry sweetie 
Thanks for your outfit ideas, I appreciate it!!





			
				assumptionista said:
			
		

> IMHO the defect is pretty minor.  Gorgeous shoe at an unbeatable price!



Thanks Assumptionista!!





			
				sneezz said:
			
		

> They look really nice on you and I agree with the pairing suggestions. Quite honestly I think the pen mark is in a place that is not visible to the naked eye unless you expect people to be looking at eye level at your shoe. I think only Pygmy people can achieve that lol. However if it's bothering you and you think it will prevent you from enjoying them then return them. No sense in keeping something in your closet when you can spend the $ on something you LOVE. HTH.



Pygmy people...love it. LOL.
 I love this style too much to let it go now


----------



## CelticLuv

fmd914 said:
			
		

> ^^Agree with snezz.  These are gorgeous!  I commented on your first pair in the CL thread but you are off with a bang with these 2 pairs!  Welcome to a new dark side Celtic!



It is definitely a new dark side, fmd 
I have to admit I'm still my 1st love is CL  but YSL is a very close 2nd. I love the Tributes and Tribtoos!!! And they are sooooo comfortable!






			
				Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> God I love that pair you could wear them with almost everything from basic jeans to a formal outfit have a great time with those beauties



Thanks Flyboy, I'm looking through my closet now to start pairing outfits with these gorgeous heels!





			
				jsc6 said:
			
		

> LOVE the color combination.  It's definitely a statement shoe, so keep your outfit simple and let the shoes shine.  Jeans and a simple silk top or even a solid colored dress.  I think you should keep them, like people have stated above, you can hardly see the mark unless someone is actually at eye level with your feet.



A statement shoe...you are so right jsc6. They truly are.


----------



## Flyboy2

This fell into my lap today


----------



## *MJ*

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> This fell into my lap today



Gorgeous pair!! Love the color!!


----------



## daughtybag

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> This fell into my lap today



These are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Flyboy2

I think I am going to take these baby's out today to the store


----------



## Flyboy2

Here are my Modeling pictures


----------



## *MJ*

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Here are my Modeling pictures



They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## Flyboy2

*MJ* said:


> They look fabulous on you!!



 Thank you, I got so many compliments on them today this will definitely will not be the last pair I buy, I even ran to Macy's and got a couple outfits that will work with the shoes


----------



## loves

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Thank you, I got so many compliments on them today this will definitely will not be the last pair I buy, I even ran to Macy's and got a couple outfits that will work with the shoes



Fabulous shoes and yes, I have bought clothes to go with new favorite shoes  so I totally get you


----------



## vanity1028




----------



## lovelyliyy

I love your green dress and the tribute! Gorgeous


----------



## allbrandspls

Flyboy2 said:


> Here are my Modeling pictures



Congrats on your gorgeous blue.


vanity1028 said:


> View attachment 1788359


Congrats, alway a classic....can't go wrong with black.


----------



## renee_nyc

Just got my first pair of Tributes and I see what I've been missing out on. LOVE them! Will post a modeling shot soon.


----------



## planet*funk*

Need a red tribute in patent sz39. Can't find one online in my size  please help i need it for my wedding.


----------



## Flyboy2

planet*funk* said:


> Need a red tribute in patent sz39. Can't find one online in my size  please help i need it for my wedding.



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Saint+Laurent&N=1588+306418101&bmUID=jxZHaM4


----------



## renee_nyc

planet*funk* said:
			
		

> Need a red tribute in patent sz39. Can't find one online in my size  please help i need it for my wedding.



Evil Bay has a pair in 39.5 and a couple of 38.5 as well.


----------



## *MJ*

renee_nyc said:
			
		

> Evil Bay has a pair in 39.5 and a couple of 38.5 as well.



Yes, I wear a 39, and I have several 39.5's as well, and they fit just fine!


----------



## bougainvillier

Went to saks today and spotted a pair of tribute size 36.5 60% off $410. Too bad was too big for me. PM if you need SA info


----------



## ochie

*bougainviller-* I love the color,  should I get them? did you see any big bow I mean  Valentino?


----------



## bougainvillier

ochie said:
			
		

> bougainviller- I love the color,  should I get them? did you see any big bow I mean  Valentino?



It's very sexy on! Cute color too! Sorry I didn't pay attention for Valentino. Wasn't there for long...


----------



## sneezz

Or do you wear them in? I'm concerned I might slip and fall! Lol. TIA!


----------



## Meeju

Do Tribute shoes run true to size? I normally wear 38 in CL, should I buy a bit larger or smaller?


----------



## Flyboy2

Meeju said:


> Do Tribute shoes run true to size? I normally wear 38 in CL, should I buy a bit larger or smaller?


  they run TTS I bought a 40 and they fit prefect


----------



## Mandiixo

Those are gorgeous.. WOW


----------



## gymangel812

Meeju said:


> Do Tribute shoes run true to size? I normally wear 38 in CL, should I buy a bit larger or smaller?


i do 1/2 size bigger in my tribute sandals.

got flame patent 75mm on 2nd cut at saks ($318)!  my first 75mm.


----------



## baglover529

Meeju said:


> Do Tribute shoes run true to size? I normally wear 38 in CL, should I buy a bit larger or smaller?



For me they are TTS but I think that they would still be okay even if you got a half size bigger. Only problem you'd have are the looser ankle straps, which can easily be remedied by punching in extra holes.


----------



## Liv69

Meeju said:
			
		

> Do Tribute shoes run true to size? I normally wear 38 in CL, should I buy a bit larger or smaller?



Hi there 
For me, I size up by .5 as I have wide feet. In regular (non designer) shoes I am a 39 but for Tributes I need the width of a 39.5. They are a touch long this way but at least I'm not pinched in them. I hope this helps!


----------



## renee_nyc

I usually take a 36.5 and bought a 37, they fit perfectly.



Meeju said:


> Do Tribute shoes run true to size? I normally wear 38 in CL, should I buy a bit larger or smaller?


----------



## Liv69

My pink Tribs &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;


----------



## goodgirl08

Liv69 said:


> My pink Tribs &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;
> 
> View attachment 1797144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797145


Pretty!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Went to saks today and spotted a pair of tribute size 36.5 60% off $410. Too bad was too big for me. PM if you need SA info



Soooo beautiful! The colors are gorgeous! Great sale price! Congrats! I wish I live in the states....


----------



## allbrandspls

Liv69 said:


> My pink Tribs &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;
> 
> View attachment 1797144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797145


love it, congrats!


----------



## pquiles

My gorgeous YSL sandals made it to church today.


----------



## CrazySexyCooLR

hi.. is there any online store who sells ysl tribute in low price? thanks!


----------



## renee_nyc

Some stores put them on sale at the end of the season.  Or you can hit up evil bay.  But they are investment shoes IMHO, so even though I got mine on sale, I would not consider them 'low priced.'



CrazySexyCooLR said:


> hi.. is there any online store who sells ysl tribute in low price? thanks!


----------



## goodbrand

I just bought these pairs of YSL Tribute in Black Suede (heel 4" 1" platform which I preferred since I have weak ankle it's highest heel I can go) http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly...401_alt02.pct&outputx=340&outputy=408&level=1
As original price $995 on sale $729 then 40% off for Summertime so it's $429 then I used coupon code "FIFTY250" for additional $50 off so final price $379.00. Do you think it's good bargain and Black Suede is it go with a lot outfit? Have anyone saw these pairs in store and how compare with  black leather or black patent leather (my first choice for my first YSL is T-Trap 4" heels  but I'm wait for discount).


----------



## daughtybag

Liv69 said:
			
		

> My pink Tribs ddc98ddc98ddc98



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## goodgirl08

pquiles said:


> My gorgeous YSL sandals made it to church today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803932


Really cute!


----------



## sneezz

goodbrand said:


> I just bought these pairs of YSL Tribute in Black Suede (heel 4" 1" platform which I preferred since I have weak ankle it's highest heel I can go) http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly...401_alt02.pct&outputx=340&outputy=408&level=1
> As original price $995 on sale $729 then 40% off for Summertime so it's $429 then I used coupon code "FIFTY250" for additional $50 off so final price $379.00. Do you think it's good bargain and Black Suede is it go with a lot outfit? Have anyone saw these pairs in store and how compare with  black leather or black patent leather (my first choice for my first YSL is T-Trap 4" heels  but I'm wait for discount).




Great deal IMO!


----------



## Beauteluxe

pquiles said:


> My gorgeous YSL sandals made it to church today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803932



I love the color of these, they're a great neutral!  Also do you mind divulging where those pants are from? I love the cut of them!


----------



## pquiles

Beauteluxe said:
			
		

> I love the color of these, they're a great neutral!  Also do you mind divulging where those pants are from? I love the cut of them!



Thanks Beauteluxe   I love the pants too!!  They are BCBG.


----------



## NeonLights

Liv69 said:


> My pink Tribs &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;
> 
> View attachment 1797144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797145



Another melbourne girl!!

Love the pink.. they look fun!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Here are mine! I picked them up on sale and couldnt be happier!!! I got them at an amzing price!!!


----------



## pquiles

goodgirl08 said:
			
		

> Really cute!



Thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pquiles said:


> My gorgeous YSL sandals made it to church today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803932



Really cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

girlfrommoscow said:


> Here are mine! I picked them up on sale and couldnt be happier!!! I got them at an amzing price!!!



The colors are beautiful!


----------



## Azoozoo

Anyone see any tributes for sale in a 39?

(I really want the Iris (patent purple), leopard or reptile but I am open

If so DM me the link or SA number.

Thanks!


----------



## renee_nyc

There are a bunch on sale on bluefly right now



Azoozoo said:


> Anyone see any tributes for sale in a 39?
> 
> (I really want the Iris (patent purple), leopard or reptile but I am open
> 
> If so DM me the link or SA number.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## goodbrand

goodbrand said:
			
		

> I just bought these pairs of YSL Tribute in Black Suede (heel 4" 1" platform which I preferred since I have weak ankle it's highest heel I can go) http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-suede-Tribute-woven-ring-platform-sandals/cat20022/319405401/detail.fly?un_jtt_v_img=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.is.bluefly.com%2Fmgen%2FBluefly%2Feqzoom85.ms%3Fimg%3D319405401_alt02.pct%26outputx%3D340%26outputy%3D408%26level%3D1
> As original price $995 on sale $729 then 40% off for Summertime so it's $429 then I used coupon code "FIFTY250" for additional $50 off so final price $379.00. Do you think it's good bargain and Black Suede is it go with a lot outfit? Have anyone saw these pairs in store and how compare with  black leather or black patent leather (my first choice for my first YSL is T-Trap 4" heels  but I'm wait for discount).



I received my YSL Tribute Black Suede 75mm today, but I never ever suede shoes They're so delicate I think I need a patent leather instead. How do you think! Have anyone own a pair of suede shoe.


----------



## maryg1

I think there are products to protect suede, I can't name any but maybe try to make a search
They look so comfy, great choice.


----------



## BeachBabe00713

Just got a new pair of Tributes in the mail today and I'm really excited. They are my first YSL shoes! I got them from John at the Saks in NYC for a steal ($318!!!)  I'll post a quick modeling shot when I get home from work! They really are perfect for dresses or jeans!

Size: 38
Color: Light Clay Patent


----------



## angelcove

Does anyone know if Turquoise patent Tribute is available??  not the azure but turquoise.  It was available for pre-order at saks.com, but apparently, all sizes are sold out.  ush:   The boutiques did not order this color.  Thanks!!!


----------



## sneezz

BeachBabe00713 said:


> Just got a new pair of Tributes in the mail today and I'm really excited. They are my first YSL shoes! I got them from John at the Saks in NYC for a steal ($318!!!)  I'll post a quick modeling shot when I get home from work! They really are perfect for dresses or jeans!
> 
> Size: 38
> Color: Light Clay Patent



Great deal! I paid way more for my pair from the NAP sale. Congrats! Aren't they gorgeous???


----------



## Flyboy2

Wearing mine today


----------



## baldjohn

Flyboy2 said:


> Wearing mine today



They look great.  How long and where did you wear them?


----------



## Flyboy2

baldjohn said:
			
		

> They look great.  How long and where did you wear them?



I'm still wearing them ( going on hour 6) and I'm in the city


----------



## SongbirdDiva

...been craving a little licorice


----------



## Liv69

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Wearing mine today



I love them! Did you take your regular size or did you have to size up?


----------



## Liv69

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> ...been craving a little licorice



Yum!


----------



## Liv69

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Another melbourne girl!!
> 
> Love the pink.. they look fun!



Hello! Sorry, didn't see your post til now. Are you in St Kilda? It's the palm trees in your avatar photo...


----------



## Flyboy2

Liv69 said:


> I love them! Did you take your regular size or did you have to size up?



I took my regular size


----------



## goodbrand

I need help on these two YSL Tribute, one at Nordstrom reg. $850 in Black Nappa http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3140084?origin=keywordsearch 
And other at NM reg. $1095
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod139100374. Why both in different  price or may be the one at NM the trap's edge finished with stitches so the price more than one with non finished at NT ( raw cut)


----------



## renee_nyc

Looks like they're different seasons, the Nordstrom one has limited sizes so that probably means it's older.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=406
(posting this desktop link, the mobile one you posted went to a red Tribute).

The differences are negligible IMHO so if you fit one of the Nordstrom sizes, I would go with that one.



goodbrand said:


> I need help on these two YSL Tribute, one at Nordstrom reg. $850 in Black Nappa http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3140084?origin=keywordsearch
> And other at NM reg. $1095
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod139100374. Why both in different  price or may be the one at NM the trap's edge finished with stitches so the price more than one with non finished at NT ( raw cut)


----------



## goodbrand

renee_nyc said:
			
		

> Looks like they're different seasons, the Nordstrom one has limited sizes so that probably means it's older.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal/3306614?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=406
> (posting this desktop link, the mobile one you posted went to a red Tribute).
> 
> The differences are negligible IMHO so if you fit one of the Nordstrom sizes, I would go with that one.



Here are pictures where I highlight why they're different. Do you think that why their price different too, but huge gap from $850 to $1095 or NM mark up their price! ( @NM promotion 35% off if you buy any 3 sale items) Since I like NM style looks durable. I called NM customer service but I got an unclear answer.


----------



## sneezz

goodbrand said:


> I need help on these two YSL Tribute, one at Nordstrom reg. $850 in Black Nappa http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3140084?origin=keywordsearch
> And other at NM reg. $1095
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod139100374. Why both in different  price or may be the one at NM the trap's edge finished with stitches so the price more than one with non finished at NT ( raw cut)



I see the difference. I believe the extra stitching makes it more expensive. I do like it better though!


----------



## renee_nyc

I do see the difference, but as you noted the price gap is big and to me, paying $250 more for some extra stitching that you have to look closely to see seems a bit much (for me.) 

I guess if you really like the stitching, go for it. 




			
				goodbrand said:
			
		

> Here are pictures where I highlight why they're different. Do you think that why their price different too, but huge gap from $850 to $1095 or NM mark up their price! ( @NM promotion 35% off if you buy any 3 sale items) Since I like NM style looks durable. I called NM customer service but I got an unclear answer.


----------



## quackedup

Waaaahhh!
I had always just admired the tributes but never owned any.
Now im the owner of 2 brand new tributes 

105 mini tweed patent in cherry, and
105 suede in tan/gold trim with bordeaux platform/printed heels


----------



## smallfry

goodbrand said:


> I need help on these two YSL Tribute, one at Nordstrom reg. $850 in Black Nappa.  And other at NM reg. $1095
> 
> Why both in different  price or may be the one at NM the trap's edge finished with stitches so the price more than one with non finished at NT ( raw cut)



Yup, it's the piping on the NM shoe that is bringing the price up.  I actually prefer the plain leather ones ... the lower price is nice, too


----------



## renee_nyc

Actually, now that I'm looking again, I think the difference is less about the stitching and more about the treatment and finish of the leather.  

The $850 ones have a leather that is almost 'matte' in finish.  I am pretty sure those are the ones I own, and the texture of the leather is more visible, almost as if it was crepe (not thin like crepe, but I'm talking about the subtle surface texture.)  Another comparison would be if you were to color with a charcoal pencil - it's a textured, matte finish.They are way less likely to reflect light.

The $1095 ones appear to have a different treatment of the leather.  It's not patent, but it's glossy, smoother and more reflective of light.

So I guess it depends on what you're looking for.  



goodbrand said:


> Here are pictures where I highlight why they're different. Do you think that why their price different too, but huge gap from $850 to $1095 or NM mark up their price! ( @NM promotion 35% off if you buy any 3 sale items) Since I like NM style looks durable. I called NM customer service but I got an unclear answer.


----------



## goodbrand

renee_nyc said:
			
		

> Actually, now that I'm looking again, I think the difference is less about the stitching and more about the treatment and finish of the leather.
> 
> The $850 ones have a leather that is almost 'matte' in finish.  I am pretty sure those are the ones I own, and the texture of the leather is more visible, almost as if it was crepe (not thin like crepe, but I'm talking about the subtle surface texture.)  Another comparison would be if you were to color with a charcoal pencil - it's a textured, matte finish.They are way less likely to reflect light.
> 
> The $1095 ones appear to have a different treatment of the leather.  It's not patent, but it's glossy, smoother and more reflective of light.
> 
> So I guess it depends on what you're looking for.



Thank you all, I ordered the one at NM with 35% off ( buy 1 20%, buy 2 25% off and buy 3 sale items save 35%) promotion ended 08/15/12.


----------



## goodbrand

renee_nyc said:
			
		

> Actually, now that I'm looking again, I think the difference is less about the stitching and more about the treatment and finish of the leather.
> 
> The $850 ones have a leather that is almost 'matte' in finish.  I am pretty sure those are the ones I own, and the texture of the leather is more visible, almost as if it was crepe (not thin like crepe, but I'm talking about the subtle surface texture.)  Another comparison would be if you were to color with a charcoal pencil - it's a textured, matte finish.They are way less likely to reflect light.
> 
> The $1095 ones appear to have a different treatment of the leather.  It's not patent, but it's glossy, smoother and more reflective of light.
> 
> So I guess it depends on what you're looking for.



Hi, I received my shoes today, I have both YSL Tribute sandals without T-bar strap in Napa leather (@NM reg. $1095 on sale last week $711 ) and Suede (@Bluefly sale $379). Here are pictures I wearing both sandals with my Aidan Mattox in Dark Teal Sequin Dress, do you think which one look better. Or I go with  metallic Tribute (new one with strap in pewter, gold and silver).thanks


----------



## Mi_Lan

Here is my petit YSL tribute collection, pic of them siting together with other YSL styles.
 love them!!!
Thank for letting me sharing..


----------



## sneezz

goodbrand said:


> Hi, I received my shoes today, I have both YSL Tribute sandals without T-bar strap in Napa leather (@NM reg. $1095 on sale last week $711 ) and Suede (@Bluefly sale $379). Here are pictures I wearing both sandals with my Aidan Mattox in Dark Teal Sequin Dress, do you think which one look better. Or I go with  metallic Tribute (new one with strap in pewter, gold and silver).thanks



They both look nice but I think I like the suede pair to go with the dress more to have a contrast in textures with the dress if you know what I mean.  I think the metallic is too much to go with the dress meaning it will detract attention (or even clash with it) from it. Hope this makes sense.



Mi_Lan said:


> Here is my petit YSL tribute collection, pic of them siting together with other YSL styles.
> love them!!!
> Thank for letting me sharing..



Nice collection! I love the red and pink ones!


----------



## renee_nyc

I would go with either of the black, you'll be able to wear them with tons of other things.  I also feel like the pewter competes with the dress.

I like the contrast in textures between the suede and the dress.  The suede is dark, matte and inky and the dress sparkles so I think they play off each other nicely.  However either choice works.



goodbrand said:


> Hi, I received my shoes today, I have both YSL Tribute sandals without T-bar strap in Napa leather (@NM reg. $1095 on sale last week $711 ) and Suede (@Bluefly sale $379). Here are pictures I wearing both sandals with my Aidan Mattox in Dark Teal Sequin Dress, do you think which one look better. Or I go with  metallic Tribute (new one with strap in pewter, gold and silver).thanks


----------



## 4Elegance

Here I am in my Tribute sandals.  I love these as they are so comfy.  They are the perfect shade for my skin.  Outfit details and more shoe pics on my blog. Enjoy


----------



## 4Elegance

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here I am in my Tribute sandals.  I love these as they are so comfy.  They are the perfect shade for my skin.  Outfit details and more shoe pics on my blog. Enjoy



Just realized you can't see the shoes lol here is a close up


----------



## Cshotcoco

Love the Ysl Tribute sandal they are much easier to walk in then they look very comfortable.


----------



## deltalady

Does anyone have the insole measurement for a size 39 in patent, any color?  I'm thinking of ordering a pair online.


----------



## deltalady

Bump! Anyone??


----------



## *MJ*

deltalady said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the insole measurement for a size 39 in patent, any color?  I'm thinking of ordering a pair online.



I measured a pair of my 39s in black patent and they are 10". HTH


----------



## deltalady

*MJ* said:
			
		

> I measured a pair of my 39s in black patent and they are 10". HTH



Thank you so much!!


----------



## *MJ*

deltalady said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Luvvy~!

Hi everyone, I've been eyeing the tribute sandal for looong long time. And finally decided I must get ones. I'm Asian with yellow undertone skin.
Please help suggest:
1. Which should I start off from: black patent or camel patent or any nude colour (pls advise)
2. Where is Asia could I get the good price?
3. Is there big price gap between buying in Asia and US
4. I wear 37.5 on Chanel and have narrow feet, which size should be perfect fit for me?

Thank you so much everyone for your helps


----------



## GoGlam

Luvvy~! said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I've been eyeing the tribute sandal for looong long time. And finally decided I must get ones. I'm Asian with yellow undertone skin.
> Please help suggest:
> 1. Which should I start off from: black patent or camel patent or any nude colour (pls advise)
> 2. Where is Asia could I get the good price?
> 3. Is there big price gap between buying in Asia and US
> 4. I wear 37.5 on Chanel and have narrow feet, which size should be perfect fit for me?
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your helps



What isthe weather like where you live?  If you own a lot of black shoes, I would choose a nude.  I feel like a camel colored patent or nappa looks a little bit more of a beach-shoe vibe and not as refined.  I would go with a patent straw-effect champagne.  If you have a lot of nude shoes, go with black.  You will always get a lot of wear out of either.

Comparing YSL sizing to Chanel would be difficult for me.  I am a US 39.5 and I have Chanel shoes that range from a 40 to 41.5, which seems like a big range for me.  I would recommend trying on a tribute so you know which size you need.  All of my tributes are a size 40, so they seem very uniform in sizing, unlike Louboutin or Chanel.

Good luck!


----------



## Luvvy~!

Thx GoGlam for your reply.
I'm considering black for my business look and seems nude is for matching with those colorful outfit. Hmmmm... Seems I need both 

It is almost everyday sunny here and sandal is the shoe type that I usually wear the most.

The patent straw effect champagne sounds nice! I will check on that.

Thx!


----------



## GoGlam

Luvvy~! said:
			
		

> Thx GoGlam for your reply.
> I'm considering black for my business look and seems nude is for matching with those colorful outfit. Hmmmm... Seems I need both
> 
> It is almost everyday sunny here and sandal is the shoe type that I usually wear the most.
> 
> The patent straw effect champagne sounds nice! I will check on that.
> 
> Thx!



No problem! The champagne I'm thinking of is kind of a nude peach pink beige lol.  It adds some oomph!


----------



## olcesevane

I have this color and is very versatile!


----------



## GoGlam

olcesevane said:
			
		

> I have this color and is very versatile!



The shimmery pinkish beige? I think it's one of my favorites! I can wear it with every color and it looks more interesting than just your typical nude shoe! Plus, the added sparkle is great!


----------



## sneezz

GoGlam said:


> The shimmery pinkish beige? I think it's one of my favorites! I can wear it with every color and it looks more interesting than just your typical nude shoe! Plus, the added sparkle is great!



Are these the ones you're talking about in my post below?  I love mine!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-240.html


----------



## GoGlam

sneezz said:
			
		

> Are these the ones you're talking about in my post below?  I love mine!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-240.html



I think that's them


----------



## Aventine

Luvvy~! said:


> Hi everyone, I've been eyeing the tribute sandal for looong long time. And finally decided I must get ones. I'm Asian with yellow undertone skin.
> Please help suggest:
> 1. Which should I start off from: black patent or camel patent or any nude colour (pls advise)
> 2. Where is Asia could I get the good price?
> 3. Is there big price gap between buying in Asia and US
> 4. I wear 37.5 on Chanel and have narrow feet, which size should be perfect fit for me?
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your helps



Incheon or Changi dutyfree or Erica for the best price.  Maybe try it on at the department store first as YSL and Chanel seem to vary. I think it's more comparable size-wise to Loubies.


----------



## 05_sincere

If anyone is looking for the Multi Colorblock Tribute 105 in a size 38
PM me.


----------



## niclo

I just scored YSL Tribute sandals in red patent leather from Saks online sale for $318 + tax... Whoo-hoo! They're a size bigger than my normal shoe size, but hopefully I can work them.  Will be back soon with modeling pics.


----------



## Lvgirl71

niclo said:
			
		

> I just scored YSL Tribute sandals in red patent leather from Saks online sale for $318 + tax... Whoo-hoo! They're a size bigger than my normal shoe size, but hopefully I can work them.  Will be back soon with modeling pics.



Omg really! Can you post photos? I love red!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

I just ordered the burgundy patent ones from Hgbagsonline!! They are on Sake and got an Additional 10% off by using code "bv"
Sweet deal!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Can someone help me out in the Authenticate thread. I have a pair of YSL Tributes (bought from Neimans), but these are different (chain detail and lower heels) and I need help on whether they are authentic or not.


----------



## niclo

Okay, so when I ordered this clearance pair from Saks, my order said the color was "red" but what I received per the box was "Cerise"; a purplish berry color .  Not exactly what I was expecting. Saks knocked another 10% off, so I'll probably keep them, even though they're a little big, length-wise and ankleband wise. I just need to start buying berry-colored clothes and a berry-colored bag. 



niclo said:


> I just scored YSL Tribute sandals in red patent leather from Saks online sale for $318 + tax... Whoo-hoo! They're a size bigger than my normal shoe size, but hopefully I can work them.  Will be back soon with modeling pics.


----------



## Lvgirl71

niclo said:
			
		

> Okay, so when I ordered this clearance pair from Saks, my order said the color was "red" but what I received per the box was "Cerise"; a purplish berry color .  Not exactly what I was expecting. Saks knocked another 10% off, so I'll probably keep them, even though they're a little big, length-wise and ankleband wise. I just need to start buying berry-colored clothes and a berry-colored bag.



Wow those are Gorgy!! How did you get these and how long ago was it?


----------



## niclo

Thanks! I ordered them on 09/04/12 from Saks.com and received them yesterday.  They were a sale clearance pair.  I noticed that Tributes on sale only come up every so often on Saks.com (I think when someone returns their pair).  I had to stalk the Saks.com website because whenever they come up on sale every so often, they are sold in a quick snap.



Lvgirl71 said:


> Wow those are Gorgy!! How did you get these and how long ago was it?


----------



## Lvgirl71

niclo said:
			
		

> Thanks! I ordered them on 09/04/12 from Saks.com and received them yesterday.  They were a sale clearance pair.  I noticed that Tributes on sale only come up every so often on Saks.com (I think when someone returns their pair).  I had to stalk the Saks.com website because whenever they come up on sale every so often, they are sold in a quick snap.



Well they look close to the burgundy ones I'm getting fro Hgbagsonline, they are supposed to arrive today.. Can't wait, gotta go buy a dress to wear with them!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Ladies look what just came in!  I'm so Excited!!


----------



## GoGlam

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Ladies look what just came in!  I'm so Excited!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

I Love Love these Bugundy Tributes!! It will be perfect for Fall and Winter so comfy!!


----------



## niclo

Lvgirl71 said:


> I Love Love these Bugundy Tributes!! It will be perfect for Fall and Winter so comfy!!



Lovely!  I love them paired with your ankle bracelet.  Fab!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

niclo said:
			
		

> Lovely!  I love them paired with your ankle bracelet.  Fab!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## NeonLights

Lvgirl71 said:


> I Love Love these Bugundy Tributes!! It will be perfect for Fall and Winter so comfy!!



Love the colour!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Love the colour!!!



Thank you neon!


----------



## denton

Yesterday we went to visit a couple of consignment shops. They had a pair in black patent, practically NIB, in her size, for $390. They fit perfectly, unfortunately my wife didn't feel she could handle the heel height. So we'll keep an eye out for the 75s. Not the best photo...


----------



## Lvgirl71

denton said:
			
		

> Yesterday we went to visit a couple of consignment shops. They had a pair in black patent, practically NIB, in her size, for $390. They fit perfectly, unfortunately my wife didn't feel she could handle the heel height. So we'll keep an eye out for the 75s. Not the best photo...



Wow what a great price, you should have purchased them, you would get used to the heel height!! They are super comfy!!


----------



## MCF

I just ordered these heels! Hopefully they'll work out. I'm 5 foot 3 and I'm wondering if anyone is the same height and could tell me about how tall they are with these shoes on?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MCF said:


> I just ordered these heels! Hopefully they'll work out. I'm 5 foot 3 and I'm wondering if anyone is the same height and could tell me about how tall they are with these shoes on?



I am 5'3 and these shoes give me a lift of about five inches, maybe a little over. So I would say about 5'8.


----------



## NeonLights

Finally.. I got on the tribute train!!!

Here are my black and navy patent ones - one on either foot 

The navy ones look very similar to the black ones in the darker light - best make sure i wear them during the day so i don't regret buying two similar colours..


----------



## pocketrocket

Lvgirl71 said:


> I Love Love these Bugundy Tributes!! It will be perfect for Fall and Winter so comfy!!



Hi there Lvgirl71,

Gorgeous tribute you have there! I have a question regarding the colour. Is this 'Dark Magenta' on the YSL website?
I live in Australia, I am looking to et a pair but the department store that has the YSL shoes doesn't have much choices.. so I am goin to place a phone order from us.. 

I love the purple colour,I tried them on and a size 36 fits me perfectly! ..but I'm just wondering should I go for something more classic like black or nude.. 
TIA


----------



## TheImportersWife

I'm in need of opinions ladies!   My husband purchased me my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals, but I'm torn on whether they're too small or not. 

Please forgive me in advance for the nasty feet. :shame: I'm in dire need of a pedicure.   

And please excuse my ugly towel. I didn't want to scratch the soles of the shoes, so I threw one of our rag towels down to get better photos near the mirror. :shame:

Anyway, here are some shots of the Tributes on my feet:  














I generally wear a US12 and the shoes are a 42, so I don't have the option of sizing up. They're not uncomfortable, but I feel as if my left toe hangs over the footbed just a tad and I wonder if the shoe does or will look too small to others. 

Thanks!


----------



## pbdb

You should get the next size up.
The shoes are too small for you.
Beautiful color though!
Nice husband you've got there!!

Ok, I just read that there is no more available size to size up to.
The shoes do look small for you....



TheImportersWife said:


> I'm in need of opinions ladies!   My husband purchased me my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals, but I'm torn on whether they're too small or not.
> 
> Please forgive me in advance for the nasty feet. :shame: I'm in dire need of a pedicure.
> 
> And please excuse my ugly towel. I didn't want to scratch the soles of the shoes, so I threw one of our rag towels down to get better photos near the mirror. :shame:
> 
> Anyway, here are some shots of the Tributes on my feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally wear a US12 and the shoes are a 42, so I don't have the option of sizing up. They're not uncomfortable, but I feel as if my left toe hangs over the footbed just a tad and I wonder if the shoe does or will look too small to others.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## candiebear

TheImportersWife said:


> I'm in need of opinions ladies!   My husband purchased me my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals, but I'm torn on whether they're too small or not.
> 
> Please forgive me in advance for the nasty feet. :shame: I'm in dire need of a pedicure.
> 
> And please excuse my ugly towel. I didn't want to scratch the soles of the shoes, so I threw one of our rag towels down to get better photos near the mirror. :shame:
> 
> Anyway, here are some shots of the Tributes on my feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally wear a US12 and the shoes are a 42, so I don't have the option of sizing up. They're not uncomfortable, but I feel as if my left toe hangs over the footbed just a tad and I wonder if the shoe does or will look too small to others.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd return them  I'm sorry!


----------



## assumptionista

niclo said:


> I just scored YSL Tribute sandals in red patent leather from Saks online sale for $318 + tax... Whoo-hoo! They're a size bigger than my normal shoe size, but hopefully I can work them.  Will be back soon with modeling pics.



Wow! I can't believe I missed another sale. You are so lucky what a great price!


----------



## creighbaby

TheImportersWife said:
			
		

> I'm in need of opinions ladies!   My husband purchased me my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals, but I'm torn on whether they're too small or not.
> 
> Please forgive me in advance for the nasty feet. :shame: I'm in dire need of a pedicure.
> 
> And please excuse my ugly towel. I didn't want to scratch the soles of the shoes, so I threw one of our rag towels down to get better photos near the mirror. :shame:
> 
> Anyway, here are some shots of the Tributes on my feet:
> 
> I generally wear a US12 and the shoes are a 42, so I don't have the option of sizing up. They're not uncomfortable, but I feel as if my left toe hangs over the footbed just a tad and I wonder if the shoe does or will look too small to others.
> 
> Thanks!



Return them but don't give up on the Trib. I am also a size 42 and i have a couple pair of Tribs and they fit differently. I think the patent runs a little small.


----------



## fieryfashionist

So, according to the SA at the outlet, Tributes AND Tribtoos are def being discontinued.  So depressing.


----------



## pbdb

fieryfashionist said:


> So, according to the SA at the outlet, Tributes AND Tribtoos are def being discontinued.  So depressing.



Why??????!!!!
Does that mean these styles will look outdated since its not available anymore?
Sheesh!!
first,the G21 Balenciaga bags discontinued and now this.
Will still love all my tributes and wear them as much as I am holding on to my G21 bags!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Omg really? Part of why I bought them is bc I thought the style would be around for ages! Ugh I hate their new direction.  Liked the name better YSL than saint laurent!


----------



## fieryfashionist

pbdb said:
			
		

> Why??????!!!!
> Does that mean these styles will look outdated since its not available anymore?
> Sheesh!!
> first,the G21 Balenciaga bags discontinued and now this.
> Will still love all my tributes and wear them as much as I am holding on to my G21 bags!!!



I honestly don't know!!   I really don't think so... I think the Tributes and Tribtoos are classic and a part of YSLs history... I liken them to a classic Chanel (you won't stop wearing em once many years have passed) or like you said, the G21 Bals (which I also have, love and wear)!!  Plus, no matter whether the average person recognizes the shoes as YSL or not, they are still aesthetically pleasing and a shoe home run, haha.  I'll wear mine proudly too!





			
				GoGlam said:
			
		

> Omg really? Part of why I bought them is bc I thought the style would be around for ages! Ugh I hate their new direction.  Liked the name better YSL than saint laurent!



I totally agree!!  Over the years I've accumulated five pairs of Tributes and two pairs of Tribtoos... discontinued or not, I think they are gorgeous and classic (and maybe will be even more coveted once they are no longer in production)... I think you should wear yours proudly!  

Yeah, seriously... SLP sounds so stupid... reminds of me SJP (for Sarah Jessica Parker) or something I can't even say, haha.


----------



## renee_nyc

ITA even if they are discontinued I think people will wear them for years (I will.)  But seriously how disappointing!



fieryfashionist said:


> I honestly don't know!!   I really don't think so... I think the Tributes and Tribtoos are classic and a part of YSLs history... I liken them to a classic Chanel (you won't stop wearing em once many years have passed) or like you said, the G21 Bals (which I also have, love and wear)!!  Plus, no matter whether the average person recognizes the shoes as YSL or not, they are still aesthetically pleasing and a shoe home run, haha.  I'll wear mine proudly too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree!!  Over the years I've accumulated five pairs of Tributes and two pairs of Tribtoos... discontinued or not, I think they are gorgeous and classic (and maybe will be even more coveted once they are no longer in production)... I think you should wear yours proudly!
> 
> Yeah, seriously... SLP sounds so stupid... reminds of me SJP (for Sarah Jessica Parker) or something I can't even say, haha.


----------



## pocketrocket

Yeah, seriously... SLP sounds so stupid... reminds of me SJP (for Sarah Jessica Parker) or something I can't even say, haha.[/QUOTE]


LOL.. yes..does remind me of SJP when you mention.. or..SLimane..


----------



## rdgldy

I am glad I have my few pairs of Tributes before they are gone forever.......


----------



## pbdb

rdgldy said:


> I am glad I have my few pairs of Tributes before they are gone forever.......



Me too!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pbdb said:


> Why??????!!!!
> Does that mean these styles will look outdated since its not available anymore?
> Sheesh!!



No, it means Hedi Slimane is a pompous idiot who's running the brand into the ground, and your Tributes just went up in value.
Yeah, ask me how I really feel :giggles:


----------



## rdgldy

TheImportersWife said:


> I'm in need of opinions ladies!   My husband purchased me my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals, but I'm torn on whether they're too small or not.
> 
> Please forgive me in advance for the nasty feet. :shame: I'm in dire need of a pedicure.
> 
> And please excuse my ugly towel. I didn't want to scratch the soles of the shoes, so I threw one of our rag towels down to get better photos near the mirror. :shame:
> 
> Anyway, here are some shots of the Tributes on my feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally wear a US12 and the shoes are a 42, so I don't have the option of sizing up. They're not uncomfortable, but I feel as if my left toe hangs over the footbed just a tad and I wonder if the shoe does or will look too small to others.
> 
> Thanks!


TThey are really lovely but sadly look too small.


----------



## renee_nyc

I read this article today - sounds like the YSL PR people need to tone down the pompousness as well.  But at least, I now kind of understand their so-called brand architecture, logo changes (or not) etc.

http://www.businessoffashion.com/2012/10/a-wake-up-call-for-ysls-pr-team.html



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> No, it means Hedi Slimane is a pompous idiot who's running the brand into the ground, and your Tributes just went up in value.
> Yeah, ask me how I really feel :giggles:


----------



## GoGlam

renee_nyc said:
			
		

> I read this article today - sounds like the YSL PR people need to tone down the pompousness as well.  But at least, I now kind of understand their so-called brand architecture, logo changes (or not) etc.
> 
> http://www.businessoffashion.com/2012/10/a-wake-up-call-for-ysls-pr-team.html



Slimane must be so full of himself. Horrible


----------



## couturequeen

renee_nyc said:


> I read this article today - sounds like the YSL PR people need to tone down the pompousness as well.  But at least, I now kind of understand their so-called brand architecture, logo changes (or not) etc.
> 
> http://www.businessoffashion.com/2012/10/a-wake-up-call-for-ysls-pr-team.html



Thanks for sharing. That really explains a lot. The new website is so boring and now I realize that these all-black bag and shoe designs are the types of things we can expect from Slimane.


----------



## renee_nyc

I hope you are wrong but think you might be right. 

His bizarre anti-New York Times twitter rant was a bit much too. I actually didn't mind the clothes but I really want the bags and accessories to have variety. YSL has traditionally done that very well. Things can evolve but that does not mean they need to change completely.

And as much as I wear black often, even I want some color! 






			
				couturequeen said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing. That really explains a lot. The new website is so boring and now I realize that these all-black bag and shoe designs are the types of things we can expect from Slimane.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

According to a PurseBlog post, Women's Wear Daily reported that Hedi isn't discontinuing the Tributes as they are too valuable a seller. They aren't on the new Saint Laurent website though, so I'm not sure what's happening with them.


----------



## akillian24

fieryfashionist said:


> So, according to the SA at the outlet, Tributes AND Tribtoos are def being discontinued.  So depressing.



Seriously?
I'm having a minor panic attack.


----------



## liljake

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> According to a PurseBlog post, Women's Wear Daily reported that Hedi isn't discontinuing the Tributes as they are too valuable a seller. They aren't on the new Saint Laurent website though, so I'm not sure what's happening with them.



If you search for "tribute" on the new Saint Laurent website, they pop up.  But I can't figure out how to navigate to them otherwise.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

liljake said:


> If you search for "tribute" on the new Saint Laurent website, they pop up.  But I can't figure out how to navigate to them otherwise.



Thanks! That's weird that you can search for them, but otherwise they don't appear to be there. Same with the old bags too. I guess they want to showcase the new stuff.


----------



## angelcove

I hate the new Ysl website!
I didn't realize the tribs have gone up to $875?!??:cry:


----------



## GoGlam

Ugh I can't even start on price increases... I have seen the same type of shoes increase from 425 to 525  to 595 to 745 to over 1k.... And I'm only in my mid-twenties! This is all just madness, yet I keep buying lol

I wonder if they'll start offering less choices for buyers to put in stores when it comes to the older styles..


----------



## Mrhiheelz

One good thing about YSL website they don't charge you taxes.


----------



## sneezz

Mrhiheelz said:


> One good thing about YSL website they don't charge you taxes.



I think that's only true if there's no YSL boutique in your state.


----------



## Luv n bags

I need opinions!

These are 105's.  Sort of high for me, but I love the colorblock look.  These are 34.5 - do they look too small on the left foot?

Thanks!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

They are beautiful and they look just right to me!


----------



## Luv n bags

Chloe_chick999 said:


> They are beautiful and they look just right to me!


 
Thank you! I am still trying to decide if I should keep them.  I really love the colors, though.:wondering


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Is it the height that bothers you, or the fit?


----------



## PMGarza

tigertrixie said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> These are 105's.  Sort of high for me, but I love the colorblock look.  These are 34.5 - do they look too small on the left foot?
> 
> Thanks!


They look great! I think it is just the way you are standing on the left foot, I would definitely keep them.


----------



## Luv n bags

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Is it the height that bothers you, or the fit?


 
The height.  If they were 75, I would not question keeping them.  I think because they are higher, the 1/2 size down works.  But in a 75, the 1/2 size down is too small.


----------



## Luv n bags

PMGarza said:


> They look great! I think it is just the way you are standing on the left foot, I would definitely keep them.


 
Thank you! Leaning towards keeping!


----------



## PMGarza

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! Leaning towards keeping!


When there is doubt, there is no doubt. Follow what feels right for you!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tigertrixie said:


> The height.  If they were 75, I would not question keeping them.  I think because they are higher, the 1/2 size down works.  But in a 75, the 1/2 size down is too small.



I have a couple pairs in both heel heights, no doubt that the shorter ones are a bit more comfy and stable, but looks-wise, the taller ones are more striking in my opinion


----------



## Luv n bags

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I have a couple pairs in both heel heights, no doubt that the shorter ones are a bit more comfy and stable, but looks-wise, the taller ones are more striking in my opinion


 
Very true. 

I have a bunch of CL's that are 140mm which I never wear.  I think this is equivalent to the 105's.  I bought five other pair of shoes recently...this is why I am having trouble deciding.  

If there is anyone interested in a 34.5, I will be returning a pair to the Outnet in Tobacco color in the 75.  They were $5xx.xx.  Don't have the receipt right in front of me.


----------



## Luv n bags

PMGarza said:


> When there is doubt, there is no doubt. Follow what feels right for you!


 
My fickle mind wants to keep them.  Tomorrow might be a different story!


----------



## sneezz

tigertrixie said:


> Very true.
> 
> I have a bunch of CL's that are 140mm which I never wear.  I think this is equivalent to the 105's.  I bought five other pair of shoes recently...this is why I am having trouble deciding.
> 
> If there is anyone interested in a 34.5, I will be returning a pair to the Outnet in Tobacco color in the 75.  They were $5xx.xx.  Don't have the receipt right in front of me.



Darn! I need a 35. 

I think the color block pair looks perfect on you. Keep!


----------



## angelcove

Hi!  Does anyone know where the gold mirror  105 tributes are available???  NAP sold out!  Thx!!


----------



## mularice

I always forget I have these. I'm not sure of the exact name, I think they were called Tribute 2 Sandals. I got them absolutely ages ago. I think they were exclusive to the YSL boutique in London for the UK but I know they had them online for the US. The colour drew me to them (but it was actually my bf who found them originally). Excuse the mess.


----------



## Luv n bags

mularice said:


> I always forget I have these. I'm not sure of the exact name, I think they were called Tribute 2 Sandals. I got them absolutely ages ago. I think they were exclusive to the YSL boutique in London for the UK but I know they had them online for the US. The colour drew me to them (but it was actually my bf who found them originally). Excuse the mess.


 
Love the color and love your CL's!


----------



## Luv n bags

I decided to keep the colorblock pair and will wear it with this BCBG dress.


----------



## mularice

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> Love the color and love your CL's!



Thank you! The colour is the best bit about them. I found sizing to be weird. I think I took my CL TTS for them but they have heel slippage but are very narrow in the front for my wide fat feet lol

I was having a "try on all my shoes" kinda day hence the CL explosion in the background!


----------



## babyontheway

Got my shoes today from ny outlet. When SA sent me photos the color looked much pinker.... But I still love the "lobster" color


----------



## sneezz

babyontheway said:


> Got my shoes today from ny outlet. When SA sent me photos the color looked much pinker.... But I still love the "lobster" color



Love those!!! From Woodbury?


----------



## babyontheway

sneezz said:


> Love those!!! From Woodbury?



Yes mam.


----------



## sneezz

babyontheway said:


> Yes mam.



Ooh I wanna go now! Wonder of they carry size 35..


----------



## Leticia93631

Can some please help authenticate these Tribute Mary Janes please.. I got them at the Salvation Army for $2.50 so no biggie if they are not real.. Thank you bunches..


----------



## Luv n bags

My new Tribute Mirrors....LOVE!


----------



## Luv n bags

babyontheway said:


> Got my shoes today from ny outlet. When SA sent me photos the color looked much pinker.... But I still love the "lobster" color



Love these! Were these from Woodbury Commons? The SA sent me pics of these, too, but I already have the Flame color.  I was very tempted by these!
SA also sent me a pic of a pair of gold Tributes 75 in size 35 or 35.5 - on sale! I don't know if they still have them.


----------



## Luv n bags

sneezz said:


> Ooh I wanna go now! Wonder of they carry size 35..



The SA at Woodbury Commons sent me pics of the lobster color and a gold color.  Both Tributes and both 35 or 35.5...both on sale! That was last week, so I don't know if they still have them.


----------



## poupee

These mirror Tributes are on NAP at 30% off. Is that how much the sale was at Woodbury as well??


----------



## teddyak

Leticia93631 said:


> Can some please help authenticate these Tribute Mary Janes please.. I got them at the Salvation Army for $2.50 so no biggie if they are not real.. Thank you bunches..



Great find, these are real, this style is my favourite pair


----------



## teddyak

tigertrixie said:


> My new Tribute Mirrors....LOVE!



I never quite like this style but it look gorgeous on you, kind of starting to want a pair now lol


----------



## vhdos

mularice said:


> I always forget I have these. I'm not sure of the exact name, I think they were called Tribute 2 Sandals. I got them absolutely ages ago. I think they were exclusive to the YSL boutique in London for the UK but I know they had them online for the US. The colour drew me to them (but it was actually my bf who found them originally). Excuse the mess.



The "mess" in the background looks strategically placed:giggles:  Just kidding - lovely collection.
Love the sandals you're modeling.  The color is simply stunning!!!!!


----------



## mularice

vhdos said:
			
		

> The "mess" in the background looks strategically placed:giggles:  Just kidding - lovely collection.
> Love the sandals you're modeling.  The color is simply stunning!!!!!



Lol it was sort of! I had been going through some of my shoes and made an afternoon of trying them all on (as you do). It's a shame I haven't got more wear out of these tributes!


----------



## Luv n bags

teddyak said:


> I never quite like this style but it look gorgeous on you, kind of starting to want a pair now lol



Thank you!


----------



## sylvericon

tigertrixie said:


> The SA at Woodbury Commons sent me pics of the lobster color and a gold color.  Both Tributes and both 35 or 35.5...both on sale! That was last week, so I don't know if they still have them.



Do you know if your SA has still Tributes? in 35?


----------



## sneezz

tigertrixie said:


> The SA at Woodbury Commons sent me pics of the lobster color and a gold color.  Both Tributes and both 35 or 35.5...both on sale! That was last week, so I don't know if they still have them.


 
Went today..no more to be found!  

There was a pair of nude 34.5 in 75mm and $769 and a pair of 35 (I think) snake print for $9xx though. No further discounts.


----------



## Luv n bags

sneezz said:


> Went today..no more to be found!
> 
> There was a pair of nude 34.5 in 75mm and $769 and a pair of 35 (I think) snake print for $9xx though. No further discounts.



Sorry you didn't find any.  Maybe the SA offered me a discount that was pending for the following week (which would have been this week).  You might want to call Saks - I think they have 30% off select styles and colors.


----------



## Luv n bags

sylvericon said:


> Do you know if your SA has still Tributes? in 35?



No, Sneezz went there today and did not find any in size 35 besides what she posted.


----------



## sylvericon

Thanks ladies.. I asked my SA to check for 35 for me not sure though if there is any discount, will find out tomorrow. I was able to buy the 105 suede multicolor tributes that will match my muse 2 multicolor. Cyber Monday will do no good for me (if there is) as well cause most of the sizes are bigger size. Tough to be small..


----------



## ih8fakes

Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate these shoes? According to the seller they are the new design for 2013. If I compare them to the ones I bought early this year, they are different. I am confused. Can someone comment on them. 

Here is the link:

http://s1280.beta.photobucket.com/u...nt Tribute 2013/DSC02119_zpsae48a95b.jpg.html

Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## louloulv

Hello everyone,
Just discovered this thread & it makes my heart go pitty-pat!  I love YSL tribute sandals, just bought another pair today @ Saks, on sale, $566: cherry red patent.


Mi_Lan said:


> Here is my petit YSL tribute collection, pic of them siting together with other YSL styles. love them!!! Thank for letting me sharing..


Mi_Lan, love your trib sandal collection.  I see that you, like me, are addicted.  Tribs rule!!!!


----------



## louloulv

Lvgirl71 said:


> I Love Love these Bugundy Tributes!! It will be perfect for Fall and Winter so comfy!!


   love the color



babyontheway said:


> When SA sent me photos the color looked much pinker.... But I still love the "lobster" color


 me too, love this red

Originally Posted by tigertrixie
My new Tribute Mirrors....LOVE!
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...psf8b00c76.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...ps9201ab61.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...ps92a86ec6.jpg 
Gorgeous!


----------



## honeybeez

babyontheway said:


> Got my shoes today from ny outlet. When SA sent me photos the color looked much pinker.... But I still love the "lobster" color



Wow. Nice. How much did u paid for it? Is this design with the lowest heel?


----------



## babyontheway

I got them during a sale, so I think I paid about 450.  They are the lower heel and oh so comfy


honeybeez said:


> Wow. Nice. How much did u paid for it? Is this design with the lowest heel?


----------



## honeybeez

babyontheway said:


> I got them during a sale, so I think I paid about 450.  They are the lower heel and oh so comfy



Do u know whether they still have sales n will do international shipping? Thx.


----------



## hkilbertus

Now I want a pair and I just got a pair of Chanel pumps for Christmas!


----------



## tintedrosie

Ah, my very first pair of YSLs are Tribute! Burgundy patent leather. I'll post photo later. They're so easy to walk in. I danced at a wedding for hours with no issue. Used protect my pumps on the bottom so I didn't scratch off the paint and mess up the bottoms. Worked like a charm. Pictures later!


----------



## teachgirl789

Anyone please help with sizing recommendations... I'm usually a 41.5 in CL's, a 41.5 in Giuseppe's, and a 41 in Gucci. Should I get a 41.5 in Trib sandals or a 42??? I have never tried them on because stores never have my size 

I want to grab some from NAP soon, thanks!


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> Anyone please help with sizing recommendations... I'm usually a 41.5 in CL's, a 41.5 in Giuseppe's, and a 41 in Gucci. Should I get a 41.5 in Trib sandals or a 42??? I have never tried them on because stores never have my size
> 
> I want to grab some from NAP soon, thanks!



Also is the mirrored version smaller than the suede version?


----------



## ellegreene

Picked up a pair of Suede colour block tributes in the sale - they didn't have my size 35/35.5 so I had to go for a 36. They are a little too big, but I'm undecided about sending them back 

a) because I love them
b) they are very wearable - only look too big at the front, though to me it is fairly noticeable 

Anyway, without further ado


----------



## teachgirl789

ellegreene said:
			
		

> Picked up a pair of Suede colour block tributes in the sale - they didn't have my size 35/35.5 so I had to go for a 36. They are a little too big, but I'm undecided about sending them back
> 
> a) because I love them
> b) they are very wearable - only look too big at the front, though to me it is fairly noticeable
> 
> Anyway, without further ado



Those are nice. I've had them in my NAP shopping bag forever, just not sure what size I need. Is your Christian Louboutin size also 35.5?


----------



## ellegreene

teachgirl789 said:


> Those are nice. I've had them in my NAP shopping bag forever, just not sure what size I need. Is your Christian Louboutin size also 35.5?



My CL size is normally 35. I could have definitely done with the 35.5 (or even 35 in the Tributes)


----------



## teachgirl789

ellegreene said:
			
		

> My CL size is normally 35. I could have definitely done with the 35.5 (or even 35 in the Tributes)



Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

teachgirl789 said:


> Anyone please help with sizing recommendations... I'm usually a 41.5 in CL's, a 41.5 in Giuseppe's, and a 41 in Gucci. Should I get a 41.5 in Trib sandals or a 42??? I have never tried them on because stores never have my size
> 
> I want to grab some from NAP soon, thanks!



I am a 41 in all CLs except Dafs (41.5) and wear a US size 9.5 but my feet are wide. My Tribs are 40 or 40.5. I find they run TTS. I have leather, patent leather and suede and the patent leather is the smaller of the three types. I think the 42 would be too big. HTH!


----------



## GoGlam

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> Anyone please help with sizing recommendations... I'm usually a 41.5 in CL's, a 41.5 in Giuseppe's, and a 41 in Gucci. Should I get a 41.5 in Trib sandals or a 42??? I have never tried them on because stores never have my size
> 
> I want to grab some from NAP soon, thanks!



Similar to the poster above.  I am TTS 40.5 in CL, but usually wear 39.5-40 in most other European brands.  All my YSLs are a size 40 across the board--including boots. So convenient! Hth


----------



## Appletini10

I just got these red patent low heel tributes from the Saks sale but I need help deciding if I should keep them... I don't love the color and it doesn't work well with my clothes... BUT the price was INSANE $275!!!!!!!!!! (+NY tax).... And it is impossible to get my size (38) on sale.... 

Don't know if I should return them and use these 300 bucks toward the black patent ones (which I would wear ALL THE TIME and not just 2-3 times over the summer...)


----------



## fmd914

Appletini10 said:


> I just got these red patent low heel tributes from the Saks sale but I need help deciding if I should keep them... *I don't love the color and it doesn't work well with my clothes... *BUT the price was INSANE $275!!!!!!!!!! (+NY tax).... And it is impossible to get my size (38) on sale....
> 
> Don't know if I should return them and use these 300 bucks toward the black patent ones (which I would wear ALL THE TIME and not just 2-3 times over the summer...)





i think you answered your own question.  If you don't love them and they don't work in your wardrobe - why keep them?


----------



## Appletini10

fmd914 said:


> i think you answered your own question.  If you don't love them and they don't work in your wardrobe - why keep them?


Thanks, fmd914. I think that's what I am going to do. It's just this amazing price that's keeping me on the fence. Oh well....


----------



## teachgirl789

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> I am a 41 in all CLs except Dafs (41.5) and wear a US size 9.5 but my feet are wide. My Tribs are 40 or 40.5. I find they run TTS. I have leather, patent leather and suede and the patent leather is the smaller of the three types. I think the 42 would be too big. HTH!



Thank you, that was quite helpful!


----------



## teachgirl789

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Similar to the poster above.  I am TTS 40.5 in CL, but usually wear 39.5-40 in most other European brands.  All my YSLs are a size 40 across the board--including boots. So convenient! Hth



It does help, thanks!!!


----------



## teachgirl789

Appletini10 said:
			
		

> I just got these red patent low heel tributes from the Saks sale but I need help deciding if I should keep them... I don't love the color and it doesn't work well with my clothes... BUT the price was INSANE $275!!!!!!!!!! (+NY tax).... And it is impossible to get my size (38) on sale....
> 
> Don't know if I should return them and use these 300 bucks toward the black patent ones (which I would wear ALL THE TIME and not just 2-3 times over the summer...)



That was a steal!!! Keep them, I'm dying for the red ones and probably will have to pay full price in my size


----------



## sylphfae

Appletini10 said:


> Thanks, fmd914. I think that's what I am going to do. It's just this amazing price that's keeping me on the fence. Oh well....



They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! Keep them!!!!!! (I know I'm not helping at all, but I really really like them!!!) Can you keep them, and get the black as well?


----------



## RTA

Appletini10 said:


> I just got these red patent low heel tributes from the Saks sale but I need help deciding if I should keep them... I don't love the color and it doesn't work well with my clothes... BUT the price was INSANE $275!!!!!!!!!! (+NY tax).... And it is impossible to get my size (38) on sale....
> 
> Don't know if I should return them and use these 300 bucks toward the black patent ones (which I would wear ALL THE TIME and not just 2-3 times over the summer...)



Those are gorgeous!  Definitely keep them.  I bet if they are in your closet, you will find opportunities to use them.


----------



## MissBalLouis

Don't know if this has been discussed, but Nordstrom has the new redesigned Tribute available.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-paris-tribute-sandal/3405643?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## _frequentlyfly

tigertrixie said:


> My new Tribute Mirrors....LOVE!


I just ordered these. Glad I seen you wearing them. They are fab!! Great purchase!!


----------



## Appletini10

MissBalLouis said:


> Don't know if this has been discussed, but Nordstrom has the new redesigned Tribute available.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-paris-tribute-sandal/3405643?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


Oh nooo do you know if they are going to replace the old tributes for good?


----------



## pbdb

I tried on the S/S2013 classic tributes (not the cage version) in the low heel with center strap and the fit is half size big. The colors were in matte in pastels.
Have any of you ladies tried them on?
I forgot to take pics, bummer!!!


----------



## chicmom78

Just ordered a pair of black patent tributes on Bluefly for $476!!! I couldn't believe they had one 8.5 left!


----------



## Appletini10

chicmom78 said:


> Just ordered a pair of black patent tributes on Bluefly for $476!!! I couldn't believe they had one 8.5 left!


Oh wow that's a really really great deal! Congrats!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

tigertrixie said:


> My new Tribute Mirrors....LOVE!


they are adorable, I also want to buy them. are they true to size??


----------



## teachgirl789

Got my new lower Tributes in the mail from NM online for sale today.

I love them!!!








I also bought the black patent to weeks ago for full price so I'm sending them back!


----------



## vhdos

Okay ladies, I tried on my very first pair of Tributes this weekend and now I want a pair!  I believe that the box said Tribute 105 and they were a brown color (retail was $875 I believe).  There seemed to be a tiny bit of space at the end of the toes, but the overall fit was good.  I'm wondering if I should try sizing down a 1/2 size, but my concern is that then the toe box area will feel too tight.  Any sizing suggestions (I am a TTS 35, which is what I wear in most CLs)?  Any good places to look for sales, discounts, etc?  I found a cute bronze-colored pair on EBay in both 34.5 and 35 - thoughts?


----------



## jennyliu87

vhdos said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I tried on my very first pair of Tributes this weekend and now I want a pair!  I believe that the box said Tribute 105 and they were a brown color (retail was $875 I believe).  There seemed to be a tiny bit of space at the end of the toes, but the overall fit was good.  I'm wondering if I should try sizing down a 1/2 size, but my concern is that then the toe box area will feel too tight.  Any sizing suggestions (I am a TTS 35, which is what I wear in most CLs)?  Any good places to look for sales, discounts, etc?  I found a cute bronze-colored pair on EBay in both 34.5 and 35 - thoughts?



I have 35 feet and went with 34.5 size tributes


----------



## vhdos

jennyliu87 said:


> I have 35 feet and went with 34.5 size tributes



That's good to know - thanks


----------



## GoGlam

vhdos said:
			
		

> That's good to know - thanks



I'm TTS 40.5 in CL and all YSLs I have are a 40, even my boots!


----------



## SherryF

tintedrosie said:


> Ah, my very first pair of YSLs are Tribute! Burgundy patent leather. I'll post photo later. They're so easy to walk in. I danced at a wedding for hours with no issue. Used protect my pumps on the bottom so I didn't scratch off the paint and mess up the bottoms. Worked like a charm. Pictures later!



What is protect my pump?

Thanks!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

vhdos said:


> Okay ladies, I tried on my very first pair of Tributes this weekend and now I want a pair!  I believe that the box said Tribute 105 and they were a brown color (retail was $875 I believe).  There seemed to be a tiny bit of space at the end of the toes, but the overall fit was good.  I'm wondering if I should try sizing down a 1/2 size, but my concern is that then the toe box area will feel too tight.  Any sizing suggestions (I am a TTS 35, which is what I wear in most CLs)?  Any good places to look for sales, discounts, etc?  I found a cute bronze-colored pair on EBay in both 34.5 and 35 - thoughts?



You could probably do a 34.5. I'm normally a 35.5/36 in most brands, and I always go with a 35.5 in YSL, while I normally do a 36 in CLs. The toebox will stretch as you wear them if it's a little snug at first, so as long as you are good with the length a 34.5 should work.


----------



## vhdos

So, without having much experience, is $585 a good price for a bronze pair of sandals (Tribute 105, I believe it's called)?  Could someone educate me on what the numbers mean that are associated with the sandals - like the "105" (is it related to heel height)?


----------



## GoGlam

vhdos said:
			
		

> So, without having much experience, is $585 a good price for a bronze pair of sandals (Tribute 105, I believe it's called)?  Could someone educate me on what the numbers mean that are associated with the sandals - like the "105" (is it related to heel height)?



Tribute 105 is the lower heel version of the shoe--about a 4" heel.  Tribute 140 is the more famous style and is about 5.5".  Full price usually ranges from $795 ("basic" materials and styles) to $1195 and up, especially if you're dealing with boots.  $585 definitely isn't a bad price! Hth


----------



## GoGlam

vhdos said:
			
		

> So, without having much experience, is $585 a good price for a bronze pair of sandals (Tribute 105, I believe it's called)?  Could someone educate me on what the numbers mean that are associated with the sandals - like the "105" (is it related to heel height)?



Side note.. After some googling, a lot of sites have the higher heel version mislabeled as the 105, when it's really 140.  I've noticed that a lot.


----------



## chicmom78

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Side note.. After some googling, a lot of sites have the higher heel version mislabeled as the 105, when it's really 140.  I've noticed that a lot.



You know I wondered about this! I'm a little worried because I just ordered a pair and the picture showed the higher heel but is labeled 105, now I'm worried... I get them tmrw so we will see I guess. I never even gave it a second thought until you mentioned it. I really hope it's the 140 I receive!


----------



## angelcove

I think YSL 105 is the same as 140mm heel height.  It says that on all my YSl trib boxes.  105 is the heel height minus the 35mm platform.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## *MJ*

vhdos said:
			
		

> So, without having much experience, is $585 a good price for a bronze pair of sandals (Tribute 105, I believe it's called)?  Could someone educate me on what the numbers mean that are associated with the sandals - like the "105" (is it related to heel height)?



105 and 75 refers to the heel height. 105mm is is the higher heel tribute sandal, and 75mm is the lower heel style.  (Not including the 35mm platform)

$585 is a good deal on a pair of Tributes, since the regular price for a leather or patent leather pair is in the range of 795-995.


----------



## chicmom78

angelcove said:
			
		

> I think YSL 105 is the same as 140mm heel height.  It says that on all my YSl trib boxes.  105 is the heel height minus the 35mm platform.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.



Ok that makes sense, phew!! Thanks!


----------



## GoGlam

Oops! Guess I was wrong.. Although I have seen it labeled 140... So I'm not sure why they're creating all this confusion


----------



## GoGlam

Double checked some of my Tribute boxes


----------



## MsBusyBee

beautiful


----------



## chicmom78

They just came and they are perfection! I still cannot believe the price I paid, they were $476 then I called and got another $40 off because I had a coupon code that they wouldn't take online but when I called Customer service they accepted it, total $436 for these beauties!


----------



## jetaimenyc

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> They just came and they are perfection! I still cannot believe the price I paid, they were $476 then I called and got another $40 off because I had a coupon code that they wouldn't take online but when I called Customer service they accepted it, total $436 for these beauties!



They are HOT!!! where did you buy it? thanks


----------



## gymangel812

chicmom78 said:


> They just came and they are perfection! I still cannot believe the price I paid, they were $476 then I called and got another $40 off because I had a coupon code that they wouldn't take online but when I called Customer service they accepted it, total $436 for these beauties!
> 
> View attachment 2013111



Wow that's quite a deal! Where did you get them from?


----------



## chicmom78

Bluefly.com you have to check everyday and if some pop up grab them fast because they don't last!


----------



## angelcove

chicmom78 said:


> They just came and they are perfection! I still cannot believe the price I paid, they were $476 then I called and got another $40 off because I had a coupon code that they wouldn't take online but when I called Customer service they accepted it, total $436 for these beauties!
> 
> View attachment 2013111



Congrats!!!!!!  They are beautiful!!!
I have yet to commit to a black pair!  What a great price!  I have to stalk bluefly now.


----------



## momhappy

Hello - I'm fairly new here  I just wanted to post and say that I just ordered my very first pair of Tribute sandals.  I got the 105s in a metallic gold color and I am so excited to add them to my shoe collection (I have a fairly small collection of CLs, Pradas, and Chanels).


----------



## trinatara

letucche said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I think the YSL Tribute sandals are designwise one of most beautiful and coolest shoes available. You can find many pics with celebs wearing them around the internet but I'm really interested how they look for real.
> 
> If you have 'me in your collection post pics of modelling them here!



i have been looking to buy some soon ,so hopfully pics soon


----------



## momhappy

My gold YSL Tributes arrived today and they are perfect.  I'm in love


----------



## SherryF

momhappy said:


> My gold YSL Tributes arrived today and they are perfect.  I'm in love



Congratulations.  They sound beautiful amnd they will go with everything!


----------



## angelcove

momhappy said:
			
		

> My gold YSL Tributes arrived today and they are perfect.  I'm in love



Can u post pix? I want a or. Where did u get them? Thx!


----------



## angelcove

angelcove said:
			
		

> Congrats! Can u post pix? I want a pair.  Where did u find them?


----------



## anniepersian

I saw these today in selfridges! I LOVE THEM!! 

Not sure I wanna pay £540 for them though....


----------



## teachgirl789

anniepersian said:
			
		

> I saw these today in selfridges! I LOVE THEM!!
> 
> Not sure I wanna pay £540 for them though....



Those are gorgeous! I luv them too~


----------



## anniepersian

I reeeeeaaaaly wanna buy them, but I'm trying to be a good girl and save


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know of any stores (besides Saks) carrying these YSL NUDE (CAMEL) PATENT TRIBUTE MARY-JANE'S?  They seem extremely hard to find and AFAIK the YSL boutiques don't carry that color.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Here's a 38.5 ON SALE if anyone is interested.  Still looking for these in a 35.5.

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/product/3335


----------



## mrs.hu

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know of any stores (besides Saks) carrying these YSL NUDE (CAMEL) PATENT TRIBUTE MARY-JANE'S?  They seem extremely hard to find and AFAIK the YSL boutiques don't carry that color.



These were on sale at Saks a month ago. I have the shorter heel version and got that at the YSL boutique.


----------



## tintedrosie

SherryF said:


> What is protect my pump?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, just saw this! www.protectmypumps.com

It's a clear plastic protector with adhesive on it. Almost like a clear sticker for the bottom of the shoes, but it doesn't make the heel slippery. It protects against the paint being chipped off the bottom and scuffing them up (like my YSL's or a pair of Louboutin). They work for about 4 wears or 2 heavy wears and then you need to apply new ones, which is easy. If a cobbler isn't an option for you because you'd rather preserve the original bottoms of the shoes, this is an awesome product. I stumbled upon it on instagram when the owner of the company liked a picture of a pair of my Manolos. They're not expensive either! Check it out!


----------



## SherryF

tintedrosie said:


> Sorry, just saw this! www.protectmypumps.com
> 
> It's a clear plastic protector with adhesive on it. Almost like a clear sticker for the bottom of the shoes, but it doesn't make the heel slippery. It protects against the paint being chipped off the bottom and scuffing them up (like my YSL's or a pair of Louboutin). They work for about 4 wears or 2 heavy wears and then you need to apply new ones, which is easy. If a cobbler isn't an option for you because you'd rather preserve the original bottoms of the shoes, this is an awesome product. I stumbled upon it on instagram when the owner of the company liked a picture of a pair of my Manolos. They're not expensive either! Check it out!


 
Thank you! I'll try them!


----------



## tintedrosie

SherryF said:


> Thank you! I'll try them!



Ah! Sorry! www.protectYOURpumps.com (not my)


----------



## legaldiva

chicmom78 said:


> Bluefly.com you have to check everyday and if some pop up grab them fast because they don't last!



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sisqo09

Im want to buy the YSL tribute in Norway, but since they cost as much as Louboutin i thought why not buy L? What do you guys think? I have never had designer shoes so it will be my first time.


----------



## gymangel812

Sisqo09 said:


> Im want to buy the YSL tribute in Norway, but since they cost as much as Louboutin i thought why not buy L? What do you guys think? I have never had designer shoes so it will be my first time.



i think ysl are more comfortable than most CLs but i like the look of CLs more. i'd get a classic pair of CLs for my first designer shoe purchase.


----------



## imlvholic

After a long long time of dreaming about this shoes, finally i pulled the trigger. It caught my eye & i have to take her home. Just bought my first YSL Tribute in Hot Hot Fuschia w/ lower heels from NM on Valentines Day. I'm so so in love... I can't believe how comfortable they are!!!


----------



## SeverineCherry

foxycleopatra said:


>


Oh my! that color is and toe cut is amazing.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CelticLuv said:


> So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
> I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...
> 
> 1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss
> 
> 2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
> They were on sale for $522. *What would you do in this case? *I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.
> 
> Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEN MARKS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
> TIA!



Oh my these are so gorgeous!


----------



## flower71

Sisqo09 said:


> Im want to buy the YSL tribute in Norway, but since they cost as much as Louboutin i thought why not buy L? What do you guys think? I have never had designer shoes so it will be my first time.



No comparaison IMO. YSL tributes are COMFORTABLE and even for those not used to heels, um like me, they work for me. I love CLs, but alas only on other girls. My feet cry out to me in despair when I try to push my feet in a pair of CLs. Oh I have tried, so many times, but CLs aren't for me. In any case, rule number one, with that price tag, you have to try and choose the pair that will be the best for you. GL


----------



## flower71

CelticLuv said:


> So....my 2nd ever YSL purchase arrived from Saks online.
> I was crazy over the colors and multi-blocking when I saw them online (never saw in person) however I have some hesitations...
> 
> 1. What can I wear these with? solid color outfits, shorts, dresses? I'm at a loss
> 
> 2. When I inspected them I noticed pen or ink marks on the outside suede of the footbed on the left shoe. Also a faint smudge on the outer white suede on the right shoe. Very disheartening. I contacted Saks online and all they kept saying was "we cannot discount on damaged merchandise". Apparently my only option is to return these, which are the LAST pair in the company or any where that I can find!
> They were on sale for $522. *What would you do in this case? *I do love them but not knowing what to wear with them, that they came with pen marks and knowing I may never find them again is causing my indecisiveness.
> 
> Presenting....Tribute 105 Multicolor Suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEN MARKS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me all your honest opinions and thoughts!
> TIA!


OK, I can't be objective right here, because we're twins on these pair of YSL and I love them to bits. Sooo many options to wear them with, jeans, pants, dresses of neutral colours. They jazz up so many outfits. The inkmark is hardly visible and at that price, um, it's a bargain. But if you are NOT feeling these shoes, return them and you'll buy another pair of shoes that truly sing to you. Hope this helps, a bit?


----------



## Addicted2Glam

I purchased my first pair of YSL Tributes and I loooove them. I will definitely be purchasing more. 

Here are some pics of me trying them on around the house. Ahhh can't wait to wear these.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Addicted2Glam said:


> I purchased my first pair of YSL Tributes and I loooove them. I will definitely be purchasing more.
> 
> Here are some pics of me trying them on around the house. Ahhh can't wait to wear these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092738



They are beautiful!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Couldn't agree more. That green with stingray platform = lovely.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hey ladies i am kelli from over Louboutin sub forum and serious lurker here lol 

I am looking at purchasing my 1st pair of tributes and are they TTS would you say?

Thanks xx


----------



## yoyotomatoe

blueeyeskelli said:


> hey ladies i am kelli from over Louboutin sub forum and serious lurker here lol
> 
> I am looking at purchasing my 1st pair of tributes and are they TTS would you say?
> 
> Thanks xx



Yes very TTS and have never worn any heels so comfortable!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yes very TTS and have never worn any heels so comfortable!



Thank you for the info, I ordered them Sunday and waiting so patiently for them to arrive

Sorry for long delay in responding with the APP being down for well over a week im at a loss with my life


----------



## yoyotomatoe

blueeyeskelli said:


> Thank you for the info, I ordered them Sunday and waiting so patiently for them to arrive
> 
> Sorry for long delay in responding with the APP being down for well over a week im at a loss with my life


Yay! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Addicted2Glam said:


> I purchased my first pair of YSL Tributes and I loooove them. I will definitely be purchasing more.
> 
> Here are some pics of me trying them on around the house. Ahhh can't wait to wear these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092738



this is so pretty!! i can't wait to order mine soon too


----------



## authenticplease

Just received this from Jonathan at Saks ATL....


----------



## tickmy

I want this shoes low heel or hi heel. In USA where is it's available?


----------



## tickmy




----------



## yoyotomatoe

At last...here is my contribution. Presenting to you Porcellana! Also got my cobbler to put vibram on the sole.


----------



## *MJ*

yoyotomatoe said:


> At last...here is my contribution. Presenting to you Porcellana! Also got my cobbler to put vibram on the sole.


Lovely color!! Congrats!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

*MJ* said:


> Lovely color!! Congrats!!



Thank you


----------



## goodbrand

tickmy said:


>


At Nordstrom.com  If you don't see your size and want SA search for you please ask for Jenni @ Women Salon Shoes (Nordstrom Pleasanton  (925) 463-5050).She'll search for you. 
http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3317187?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## olcesevane

Beautiful tribute sandals, congrats!! Nice color for Spring.
Good job on protecting your soles too. I bought the plastic transparent protectors (protect your soles) they really work, but you have to replace them after a few uses.


----------



## olcesevane

tickmy said:


> I want this shoes low heel or hi heel. In USA where is it's available?


 
Hi,
I saw them yesterday at Nordstrom in Coral Gables, Miami.
I have them in high heel. Love them! Super glamorous for a night out.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

olcesevane said:


> Beautiful tribute sandals, congrats!! Nice color for Spring.
> Good job on protecting your soles too. I bought the plastic transparent protectors (protect your soles) they really work, but you have to replace them after a few uses.


Thank you . You might want to consider vibram. My cobbler charges $15 while I hear ranges up to $30, but well worth it and permanent.


----------



## imlvholic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you . You might want to consider *vibram*. My cobbler charges $15 while I hear ranges up to $30, but well worth it and permanent.


I also use the protect your shoes transparent stick-on, but what is vibram? Is that the common term for all cobblers? Whatabout the back heel, what do you do to protect it? I just got my new Tribute in Hot Pink & I intend to get all my money's worth.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

imlvholic said:


> I also use the protect your shoes transparent stick-on, but what is vibram? Is that the common term for all cobblers? Whatabout the back heel, what do you do to protect it? I just got my new Tribute in Hot Pink & I intend to get all my money's worth.


Vibram is the brand. The cobblers somehow glue it on to the sole of the shoe. Vibram comes in different colours to match soles of shoes. If you search vibram in the CL forum you will find lots of threads on it. Seems like vibram became popular with the CL lovers. As for the back heel I don't use anything and don't know if there is anything out there. HTH!


----------



## imlvholic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Vibram is the brand. The cobblers somehow glue it on to the sole of the shoe. Vibram comes in different colours to match soles of shoes. If you search vibram in the CL forum you will find lots of threads on it. Seems like vibram became popular with the CL lovers. As for the back heel I don't use anything and don't know if there is anything out there. HTH!


Thanks for sharing, I'll check that out. I think it's worth investigating.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

imlvholic said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'll check that out. I think it's worth investigating.


No prob girl, glad I could help


----------



## Addicted2Glam

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> this is so pretty!! i can't wait to order mine soon too



Thanks!!


----------



## foxymom

hi ladies! i just ordered my first tribute  what is the best way to protect the sole? the protect your sole adhesives is not permanent right? i'm not sure if the cobblers in my country (philippines) know how to put vibrams


----------



## candiebear

My first pair of YSL in porcellana. My pug wanted to take a picture with them as well  I'm planning on wearing them to my bridal shower. They sure are loose around the ankles though! Ill need to poke an extra hole for the ankle strap.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

candiebear said:


> View attachment 2126253
> View attachment 2126254
> 
> 
> My first pair of YSL in porcellana. My pug wanted to take a picture with them as well  I'm planning on wearing them to my bridal shower. They sure are loose around the ankles though! Ill need to poke an extra hole for the ankle strap.


Congrats! Those are my first pairs as well...we are tribute twins! Look great on you! And your pug is such a cutie!


----------



## Camssy

foxymom said:


> hi ladies! i just ordered my first tribute  what is the best way to protect the sole? the protect your sole adhesives is not permanent right? i'm not sure if the cobblers in my country (philippines) know how to put vibrams



Hi Foxymom, im also from philippines and I bring my Tributes to Mr Quickie. They used to have vibram sole protector but last time i asked they are out of stock. Only rockwell and greenbelt offer vibram sole protector as far as i know. Hope this helps.


----------



## smallfry

candiebear said:


> My first pair of YSL in porcellana. My pug wanted to take a picture with them as well  I'm planning on wearing them to my bridal shower. They sure are loose around the ankles though! Ill need to poke an extra hole for the ankle strap.



They're gorgeous!  And I love your pup, so cute!!  Yes, the straps are loose on mine, too but I've been afraid to make that extra hole.


----------



## foxymom

Camssy said:


> Hi Foxymom, im also from philippines and I bring my Tributes to Mr Quickie. They used to have vibram sole protector but last time i asked they are out of stock. Only rockwell and greenbelt offer vibram sole protector as far as i know. Hope this helps.



thanks Camssy! how much do they usually cost? and do i have to do this before i use the shoe?

i was thinking since the cobbler will sand the bottom to attach the vibram, maybe i should just use it first hehe


----------



## Camssy

foxymom said:


> thanks Camssy! how much do they usually cost? and do i have to do this before i use the shoe?
> 
> i was thinking since the cobbler will sand the bottom to attach the vibram, maybe i should just use it first hehe



You wont believe it, its just 280 per pair! Yes they will scrape the bottom  better call first to check if they still have vibram sole protector, otherwise, Topys is not really a bad alternative. If i may ask, where and how much did you buy your tribute? 

Im also scouting for good deals! Lol


----------



## foxymom

Camssy said:


> You wont believe it, its just 280 per pair! Yes they will scrape the bottom  better call first to check if they still have vibram sole protector, otherwise, Topys is not really a bad alternative. If i may ask, where and how much did you buy your tribute?
> 
> Im also scouting for good deals! Lol



thank you! i called and as of now vibrams are out of stock  they will get them by may. so might as well use my tribs first then have mr.quickie put on the vibrams 

i got mine from europe thru a friend


----------



## Camssy

foxymom said:


> thank you! i called and as of now vibrams are out of stock  they will get them by may. so might as well use my tribs first then have mr.quickie put on the vibrams
> 
> i got mine from europe thru a friend



Enjoy your new Trib! Im sure you will be posting again a month from now with your second pair!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Finally got to wearing my Porcellana tributes.


----------



## hanagirl

Finally got myself one. On the box it says the color is "Chair", did I read it right?



Here she is...



More like a light nude shade. This is me wearing it...



...And this is my chihuahua photobombing me. Haha!...


----------



## smallfry

hanagirl said:


> Finally got myself one. On the box it says the color is "Chair", did I read it right?
> 
> ...And this is my chihuahua photobombing me. Haha!...



They look beautiful on you!  Your chihuahua is so adorable, too!


----------



## mirason

I finally got my first tributes...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mirason said:


> I finally got my first tributes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133704
> View attachment 2133705
> View attachment 2133706
> View attachment 2133711



Gorgeous. Are they rouge orient? I just ordered a pair.


----------



## bridgetshops

hanagirl said:


> Finally got myself one. On the box it says the color is "Chair", did I read it right?
> View attachment 2132370
> 
> 
> Here she is...
> View attachment 2132371
> 
> 
> More like a light nude shade. This is me wearing it...
> View attachment 2132373
> 
> 
> ...And this is my chihuahua photobombing me. Haha!...
> View attachment 2132374


Omg! Your dog is so cute! And the shoes--to die for! Love the nude color.


----------



## oorin

hanagirl said:


> Finally got myself one. On the box it says the color is "Chair", did I read it right?
> 
> Here she is...
> 
> 
> More like a light nude shade. This is me wearing it...
> 
> 
> ...And this is my chihuahua photobombing me. Haha!...



Super pretty! And gosh your chi is so cute!!


----------



## authenticplease

I adore my Tributes....these fuxia LH are new arrivals at Saks Atl


----------



## oorin

:< I am so addicted to YSL Tribute even when I haven't even receive my Tribute yet.. I ordered one in black patent and I will receive them on Monday!


----------



## GoGlam

They're so comfortable! One of my favorite shoes.. Problem is I'm already 5'10 and I'm a fan of the higher heel! Oy


----------



## Senbei

GoGlam said:


> They're so comfortable! One of my favorite shoes.. Problem is I'm already 5'10 and I'm a fan of the higher heel! Oy



Don't let it stop you! Rock it because you can.


----------



## sneezz

Addicted2Glam said:


> I purchased my first pair of YSL Tributes and I loooove them. I will definitely be purchasing more.
> 
> Here are some pics of me trying them on around the house. Ahhh can't wait to wear these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092738



Omg those are gorgeous!



yoyotomatoe said:


> At last...here is my contribution. Presenting to you Porcellana! Also got my cobbler to put vibram on the sole.





hanagirl said:


> Finally got myself one. On the box it says the color is "Chair", did I read it right?
> View attachment 2132370
> 
> 
> Here she is...
> View attachment 2132371
> 
> 
> More like a light nude shade. This is me wearing it...
> View attachment 2132373
> 
> 
> ...And this is my chihuahua photobombing me. Haha!...
> View attachment 2132374



Nothing like the perfect nude! Congrats, cute dog btw!



mirason said:


> I finally got my first tributes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133704
> View attachment 2133705
> View attachment 2133706
> View attachment 2133711



Very nice. I wonder if vibram soles come in pink? My tributes are pinkish.



authenticplease said:


> I adore my Tributes....these fuxia LH are new arrivals at Saks Atl
> View attachment 2138670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138671



Oh those are soooo pretty! Love the 75mm T strap ones. I shall have a pair someday. Hopefully score a pair at Woodbury Commons one day!


----------



## foxymom

authenticplease said:


> I adore my Tributes....these fuxia LH are new arrivals at Saks Atl
> View attachment 2138670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138671



omg!! I love those fucshia ones!! May i know the contact of the SA? Thanks &#128522;


----------



## oorin

My tribute is here and I'm super happy! I got the black patent one and it is as sexy as I thought it would be! Love love love it!!! I noticed the sole is quite slippery so i protected the sole with protectyourpumps to prevent damaged sole and anti slippery  I took these photos from my instagram so sorry for post editing :^{


----------



## CelticLuv

Hi Ladies! I know this isn't the correct thread however I've posted in the Authenticate thread with no response in over 7 days. Can you please let me know if these are authentic? I believe they are, I'm just not totally familiar with them yet.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

foxymom said:


> omg!! I love those fucshia ones!! May i know the contact of the SA? Thanks &#128522;



Sorry for the delayed response!  I only get my quote responses when I get home, my iPhone doesn't show them

Call Jonathan Seifried at Saks ATL. 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com


----------



## foxymom

authenticplease said:


> Sorry for the delayed response!  I only get my quote responses when I get home, my iPhone doesn't show them
> 
> Call Jonathan Seifried at Saks ATL. 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com



no worries  thank you!! will send him a quick email now


----------



## 336

These came today! They're tan/ cuiuo?
They're awfully high! 
Excuse the dog; he's a known photo bomber. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
'aw


----------



## yoyotomatoe

336 said:


> These came today! They're tan/ cuiuo?
> They're awfully high!
> Excuse the dog; he's a known photo bomber.
> 
> View attachment 2145250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'aw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145249



They are gorgeous and look best at that height imho. Congrats!


----------



## Tlauren55

Hey ladies!!!! Does anyone a pair of these YSL tributes? I'm thinking of getting them but is 580 too much to pay? I think they were over $1000 retail. If anyone has them , please post modeling pics !!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## quackedup

^
mod pics of the above
originally posted by *rito511*
<click> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-tribute-sandals-419219-243.html#post22241020
originally posted by *pquiles* 
<click> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-tribute-sandals-419219-250.html#post22435343

yes these did retail for over 1K (especially here in Aus).
what is too much to pay is subjective and depends on what you think they are worth and what you are comfortable paying.

i have these and all i can say is i did not pay 580 for them.


----------



## hanagirl

foxymom said:


> hi ladies! i just ordered my first tribute  what is the best way to protect the sole? the protect your sole adhesives is not permanent right? i'm not sure if the cobblers in my country (philippines) know how to put vibrams



Go to Besa's -- a little more expensive than Quickie but worth it.


----------



## foxymom

hanagirl said:


> Go to Besa's -- a little more expensive than Quickie but worth it.



thank you! will inquire


----------



## OANHderful

I'm a TTS 35.5..in certain brands (CL I size from 35 - 35.5, J. Choo always a 35.5) and others have reported that the Tribute runs small and that I should order half a size up for a 36...can anyone confirm? Thanks.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OANHderful said:


> I'm a TTS 35.5..in certain brands (CL I size from 35 - 35.5, J. Choo always a 35.5) and others have reported that the Tribute runs small and that I should order half a size up for a 36...can anyone confirm? Thanks.


Nope...Tributes run TTS. I have one foot slightly bigger then the other and usually have issues with heels, but tributes fit both my feet like a glove.


----------



## rnsmelody

Has anyone tried these on or have modeling pictures? I have been eyeing these all season since it's something different.  Tia!!


----------



## Oliveandchloe

I have a pair of Tribute k/o's but I love the original - sooo hot!


----------



## Tlauren55

Tlauren55 said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Does anyone a pair of these YSL tributes? I'm thinking of getting them but is 580 too much to pay? I think they were over $1000 retail. If anyone has them , please post modeling pics !!! Thanks so much!!!!


woohooo...i just bought these shoes brand new never worn from ebay for  $450!!!!


----------



## kayem333

Hey everyone ... looking to buy my first classic YSL' tribute sandals on ebay. I would like to know how many #'s are in the serial number underneath the front strap. I asked the seller to send me a picture and she provided the 6 #'s and size. Does that sounds about correct? Is there a specific number of #'s it should have? Please advise.


----------



## smallfry

kayem333 said:


> Hey everyone ... looking to buy my first classic YSL' tribute sandals on ebay. I would like to know how many #'s are in the serial number underneath the front strap. I asked the seller to send me a picture and she provided the 6 #'s and size. Does that sounds about correct? Is there a specific number of #'s it should have? Please advise.



On my Tribute 75 sandals there are 2 letters, then 6 numbers, then size.  Hope this helps!


----------



## hanagirl

kayem333 said:


> Hey everyone ... looking to buy my first classic YSL' tribute sandals on ebay. I would like to know how many #'s are in the serial number underneath the front strap. I asked the seller to send me a picture and she provided the 6 #'s and size. Does that sounds about correct? Is there a specific number of #'s it should have? Please advise.



Here's a photo of mine.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Got another pair in red patent (rouge orient), the fit is slightly more snug but still true to size. And a pic of my tribute collection.


----------



## Tinn

blueeyez259 said:


> my pebbled leather tribs



Love your shoes! It looks great on you

May I ask what is the name of the color?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got another pair in red patent (rouge orient), the fit is slightly more snug but still true to size. And a pic of my tribute collection.



That red is just beautiful! I love a deep, blue-based red, mod pics?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That red is just beautiful! I love a deep, blue-based red, mod pics?



Thanks girl, me too. I'll post a mod tomorrow


----------



## Chloe_chick999

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks girl, me too. I'll post a mod tomorrow



Yay, ok


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Yay, ok


Here's a shot from my engagement shoot with the shoes on.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here's a shot from my engagement shoot with the shoes on.



My goodness, perfection!, that is a cute pic


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Chloe_chick999 said:


> My goodness, perfection!, that is a cute pic



Thanks girl


----------



## Chloe_chick999

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks girl



You're welcome, btw we are bag twins with the Bal in the pic, I love mine! (i'm sure you love yours too) Have a good night.


----------



## allbrandspls

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got another pair in red patent (rouge orient), the fit is slightly more snug but still true to size. And a pic of my tribute collection.


That's a beautiful collection.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

allbrandspls said:


> That's a beautiful collection.



Thank you very much


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Here is my first pair of ysl's. I got them for a deal I couldn't pass up. Does anyone know what colour this is named?


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> View attachment 2183598
> 
> Here is my first pair of ysl's. I got them for a deal I couldn't pass up. Does anyone know what colour this is named?



Can anyone help me with the colour name?


----------



## smallfry

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Can anyone help me with the colour name?



Pretty!  Looks like the plum color, which is officially called Prugna.


----------



## soleilbrun

hanagirl said:


> Finally got myself one. On the box it says the color is "*Chair*", did I read it right?
> View attachment 2132370
> 
> 
> Here she is...
> View attachment 2132371
> 
> 
> More like a light nude shade. This is me wearing it...
> View attachment 2132373
> 
> 
> ...And this is my chihuahua photobombing me. Haha!...
> View attachment 2132374


 
Yes, you read right. it is flesh in french which you correlates into nude as you stated. They are lovely on you and your dog is the cutest.


----------



## LDN

How much is consider a good deAl? In Vancouver, bc these are about 1000$


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LDN said:


> How much is consider a good deAl? In Vancouver, bc these are about 1000$



It depends as some tributes range in price. Standard is $875. A good deal is $500-$595. Cheapest I've ever seen.


----------



## teachgirl789

I finally wore my mirrored Tributes...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

teachgirl789 said:


> I finally wore my mirrored Tributes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194087
> View attachment 2194088
> View attachment 2194089



Gorgeous!


----------



## teachgirl789

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks @yoyotomatoe!


----------



## Flip88

teachgirl789 said:


> I finally wore my mirrored Tributes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194087
> View attachment 2194088
> View attachment 2194089



Loving these


----------



## teachgirl789

Flip88 said:


> Loving these



Thanks @Flip, I held out as long as I could before buying them, but had been eyeballing them for far too long


----------



## hanagirl

soleilbrun said:


> Yes, you read right. it is flesh in french which you correlates into nude as you stated. They are lovely on you and your dog is the cutest.



Oh thanks!  I learned something new today


----------



## schadenfreude13

I'm eyeing my first pair of platform Tributes and am torn between black patent and dark grey soft leather - both on sale for $699, which looks to be a decent price. Patent is dressy, but maybe 5.5" shiny black is too dressy for the average night out and pretty ruled out for any daytime use. So the grey is more versatile, but then I'd be stuck with outfits that call for a plain black heel. 

I know I'm going to be buying multiples of this shoe - so do I just wait for a soft black leather and go for patent in nude? 

Oh lord. Overanalysis paralysis.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

schadenfreude13 said:


> I'm eyeing my first pair of platform Tributes and am torn between black patent and dark grey soft leather - both on sale for $699, which looks to be a decent price. Patent is dressy, but maybe 5.5" shiny black is too dressy for the average night out and pretty ruled out for any daytime use. So the grey is more versatile, but then I'd be stuck with outfits that call for a plain black heel.
> 
> I know I'm going to be buying multiples of this shoe - so do I just wait for a soft black leather and go for patent in nude?
> 
> Oh lord. Overanalysis paralysis.



I LOVE the black patents and don't think they are over dressy at all! They are absolutely sexy! I think the gray are kind of flat and boring to be quite honest with you.


----------



## schadenfreude13

yoyotomatoe said:


> I LOVE the black patents and don't think they are over dressy at all! They are absolutely sexy! I think the gray are kind of flat and boring to be quite honest with you.



OK. I was leaning towards them just not working too many times to be worth it. So - (yes, I'm not done overanalyzing) if you had black patent vs. black leather, what would you pull out more often?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

schadenfreude13 said:


> OK. I was leaning towards them just not working too many times to be worth it. So - (yes, I'm not done overanalyzing) if you had black patent vs. black leather, what would you pull out more often?


Oh that's a tough one. Probably the plain black leather tbh. I guess that justifies having them in both patent and black leather . I do already have a pair of black leather pumps but want the patent too, so maybe I am no help. But if I didn't own either pair and the patent ones were on sale and the plain black weren't, i would get the patent first and get the plain black leather at a later date.


----------



## schadenfreude13

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh that's a tough one. Probably the plain black leather tbh. I guess that justifies having them in both patent and black leather . I do already have a pair of black leather pumps but want the patent too, so maybe I am no help. But if I didn't own either pair and the patent ones were on sale and the plain black weren't, i would get the patent first and get the plain black leather at a later date.



Well I wiffle-waffled for a few hours and finally placed the order for the black patents. Because you're right. I'd want them eventually, might as well do it now. 

I haven't even received my order confirmation email yet and I'm already wanting nude, cobalt blue, and truffle.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

schadenfreude13 said:


> Well I wiffle-waffled for a few hours and finally placed the order for the black patents. Because you're right. I'd want them eventually, might as well do it now.
> 
> I haven't even received my order confirmation email yet and I'm already wanting nude, cobalt blue, and truffle.



Yay congrats!! I'm glad you got them! Tributes are so addictive I tell you! I want them in the cobalt and nude too, but I have to be good for awhile. Hgbagsonline.com has the plain black for $595. She usually gets in a lot of stock for tributes and if you sign up for emails you will be notified of coupon codes and sales. That's who I buy all my tributes from if you didn't know about that site already


----------



## sylphfae

schadenfreude13 said:


> Well I wiffle-waffled for a few hours and finally placed the order for the black patents. Because you're right. I'd want them eventually, might as well do it now.
> 
> I haven't even received my order confirmation email yet and I'm already wanting nude, cobalt blue, and truffle.


 
Great choice!!! Black patent is gorgeous! I don't think they're too dressy at all. The patent just makes it that extra bit more special. I sense an addiction growing


----------



## schadenfreude13

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hgbagsonline.com has the plain black for $595. She usually gets in a lot of stock for tributes and if you sign up for emails you will be notified of coupon codes and sales. That's who I buy all my tributes from if you didn't know about that site already



I've heard of the site a few times but always in the sketchy sense - like questionable authentication? Then again, I don't know anyone who's ordered from them and if you're happy then it's legit and total hidden gem?! Because $595 is an amazing steal for the basic ones!


----------



## ypph

Ladies, are nude leather tributes easy to maintain and keep clean? Just thinking how easy it is to clean dirt off this colour? Will it stain easier than a patent nude?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

schadenfreude13 said:


> I've heard of the site a few times but always in the sketchy sense - like questionable authentication? Then again, I don't know anyone who's ordered from them and if you're happy then it's legit and total hidden gem?! Because $595 is an amazing steal for the basic ones!



****** is a very reputable site within tpf also. There are many forums that post reveals from ******. Here is a link to one in the bal group (part 2 continuation) that is dedicated to posting purchase from ******: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ost-here-pictures-inside-part-2-a-608116.html

So rest assured all is authentic. I have purchased many bags and shoes from her (Erica) and always authentic. They are having a sale now: "Special20" is now good sitewide!! NO EXCLUSIONS. Will expire on Saturday at midnight! 10% off and free shipping


----------



## lovefashion2216

Have been wanting a pair of Tributes for so long! So I finally took the plunge when I saw them on NeimanMarcus.com for $439.50. The cheapest I have ever seen them!! They had one size left and it was my size in the color taupe! I wanted black but this color is still perfect for summer. What do you ladies think?!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lovefashion2216 said:


> Have been wanting a pair of Tributes for so long! So I finally took the plunge when I saw them on NeimanMarcus.com for $439.50. The cheapest I have ever seen them!! They had one size left and it was my size in the color taupe! I wanted black but this color is still perfect for summer. What do you ladies think?!!



I got the same ones but in the lower heel! Are you size 38?


----------



## lovefashion2216

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I got the same ones but in the lower heel! Are you size 38?


My shoe size changes from every designer. I got lucky that these fit perfectly. How about yours? Don't you love the color?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lovefashion2216 said:


> My shoe size changes from every designer. I got lucky that these fit perfectly. How about yours? Don't you love the color?



I don't have them yet, they were just shipped out today , but I saw the higher the heel in size 38 so I assume you snagged them!


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen the white patent sandals on sale in 37/37.5?


----------



## schadenfreude13

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I don't have them yet, they were just shipped out today , but I saw the higher the heel in size 38 so I assume you snagged them!



And I'm looking at them in 39 - was just looking for modeling pics of the color. And yes, my first Tributes are en route and I'm already pushing the second pair along checkout...


----------



## schadenfreude13

Well. Scratch that - just got notified by NM that my order was cancelled as the shoes are no longer available. How does that happen!? WAH.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

schadenfreude13 said:


> Well. Scratch that - just got notified by NM that my order was cancelled as the shoes are no longer available. How does that happen!? WAH.



I PM`ed you, was trying to help.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Aw, didn't know you weren't  in the US


----------



## willstarve4bags

I just scored these babies from my local department store, Rustan's - last pair, my size! They're the only ones carrying YSL/Saint Laurent in the Philippines. As for the sizing, 36.5 fits me just well but I think I can do 36 or 37 for the high heel. For the low heel, I need to size down, 36 or 35.5. I initially wanted to get Vanilla/Light Beige - ordered from a reputable seller online but I had to return it because it was in the low heel version. I also think Patent Nude best blends with my skin tone vs. Vanilla.

Sorry no modelling pics for now, I need to get a pedicure first!


----------



## mallb

View attachment 2264053


Reveal! Third pair of tributes. In a major steal from my BFF who thought the heel was too low haha


----------



## Gigigirl70

Just ordered my first pair of Tributes in Fuchsia!. So excited! Great price 445.00 included shipping yay! Will review when they arrive


----------



## Gigigirl70

mallb said:


> View attachment 2264053
> 
> 
> Reveal! Third pair of tributes. In a major steal from my BFF who thought the heel was too low haha



I can't see the picture! Maybe it is just my computer


----------



## foxgal

Has anyone tried these style? I just ordered them for $383!


----------



## Gigigirl70

foxgal said:


> Has anyone tried these style? I just ordered them for $383!
> 
> View attachment 2274175



I saw those online. They are HOT....let us know how you like them!


----------



## jennified_

Gigigirl70 said:


> Just ordered my first pair of Tributes in Fuchsia!. So excited! Great price 445.00 included shipping yay! Will review when they arrive



Where did you find these on sale??


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jennified_ said:


> Where did you find these on sale??



Hgbagsonline.com was having a sale.


----------



## Gigigirl70

My Fuchsia Tributes came yesterday...I wear heels every day (Pour la Victoire, Vince Camuto) but, WOW these are high....well I think it is more that the heel is narrow. I could wear these for hours they are extremely well made and comfortable.


----------



## tickmy

goodbrand said:


> At Nordstrom.com  If you don't see your size and want SA search for you please ask for Jenni @ Women Salon Shoes (Nordstrom Pleasanton  (925) 463-5050).She'll search for you.
> http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3317187?origin=keywordsearch



Sorry for late reply. Thank you very much


----------



## foxgal

My Tributes came in and I really love the look of them!  The leather smells amazing...seems like a natural saddle leather. I ordered them TTS and the middle bands are just a bit tight...hope they stretch out. But holy they're high - are they really okay for day?


----------



## chicmom78

I LOVE them!!!!!


----------



## Gigigirl70

Wow!! Those are gorgeous! You will get used to the height. They are such a great color they will go with everything. I got new Tribute Sandals in Fuchsia but, haven't worn them yet. I have Burgundy ones arriving tomorrow. Excited!!


----------



## RTA

foxgal said:


> My Tributes came in and I really love the look of them!  The leather smells amazing...seems like a natural saddle leather. I ordered them TTS and the middle bands are just a bit tight...hope they stretch out. But holy they're high - are they really okay for day?
> 
> View attachment 2287824



Oh wow!  Those look amazing!  Congratulations on your new Tributes.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new tributes in patent blue roy and patent fushia


----------



## Chloe_chick999

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new tributes in patent blue roy and patent fushia



Woohoo, so pretty


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Woohoo, so pretty


Thank you . Definitely my faves...especially the fushia!


----------



## Gigigirl70

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new tributes in patent blue roy and patent fushia


I need those blue ones!! I got the LV Alma in Grand Bleu earlier this month and I think those would go pretty well with it. Congratulations!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Gigigirl70 said:


> I need those blue ones!! I got the LV Alma in Grand Bleu earlier this month and I think those would go pretty well with it. Congratulations!!


Oh you do!!! And Grand Bleu is gorgeous...will definitely compliment well together! Thank you and congrats on your LV Alma, I hope to get a GM in blanc corail!


----------



## LDN

any of you ladies own this pair. please upload pics of how its look like when wearing. 

thank you


----------



## hellomashimaro

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new tributes in patent blue roy and patent fushia


those blue ones are stunning! can i ask where you managed to find them?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hellomashimaro said:


> those blue ones are stunning! can i ask where you managed to find them?



Thank you! I believe saks sells them. I bought mine from a high end shoe retailer off of ebay.


----------



## kattyagg

lovefashion2216 said:


> Have been wanting a pair of Tributes for so long! So I finally took the plunge when I saw them on NeimanMarcus.com for $439.50. The cheapest I have ever seen them!! They had one size left and it was my size in the color taupe! I wanted black but this color is still perfect for summer. What do you ladies think?!!



What an amazing deal!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SherryF

lovefashion2216 said:


> Have been wanting a pair of Tributes for so long! So I finally took the plunge when I saw them on NeimanMarcus.com for $439.50. The cheapest I have ever seen them!! They had one size left and it was my size in the color taupe! I wanted black but this color is still perfect for summer. What do you ladies think?!!



Hi, ladies!

I purchased these same brick colored Tributes several months ago, thinking I would wear them a lot.  But I can't seem to know what colors to wear these sandals with.  Can you give me some ideas? Mine are the lower heel height, not that it matters as far as color.


----------



## Gigigirl70

SherryF said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I purchased these same brick colored Tributes several months ago, thinking I would wear them a lot.  But I can't seem to know what colors to wear these sandals with.  Can you give me some ideas? Mine are the lower heel height, not that it matters as far as color.


If you can find a belt in that color  you can wear pretty much anything with the set. With the belt shoe combo and jeans ANY blouse will work. If you want to wear a dress or other types of clothing I think that colors that look nice with brick are: cream, ivory, gray, navy, royal, sage, aqua, jade, eggplant, white, bone, taupe, greige, and probably some more that I can't think of right now. The only thing I wouldn't wear them with (unless you are warm toned) is warm colors, olive, sunflower, pumpkin, etc. You should be able to get a lot of fun out of those shoes!! Enjoy!! I have the Cordovan (burgandy/brown) and I find they make a great neutral.


----------



## lovefashion2216

SherryF said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I purchased these same brick colored Tributes several months ago, thinking I would wear them a lot.  But I can't seem to know what colors to wear these sandals with.  Can you give me some ideas? Mine are the lower heel height, not that it matters as far as color.


There are actually a lot of colors, in my opinion, I love them with black, white or denim! Also you can do burgundy, beige, purple, olive. I think there are many choices but I think it's just about how you put them together. I love to do a black shirt with a white blouse and YSL shoes to make my legs look really long! Hope this helps.


----------



## SherryF

Gigigirl70 said:


> If you can find a belt in that color  you can wear pretty much anything with the set. With the belt shoe combo and jeans ANY blouse will work. If you want to wear a dress or other types of clothing I think that colors that look nice with brick are: cream, ivory, gray, navy, royal, sage, aqua, jade, eggplant, white, bone, taupe, greige, and probably some more that I can't think of right now. The only thing I wouldn't wear them with (unless you are warm toned) is warm colors, olive, sunflower, pumpkin, etc. You should be able to get a lot of fun out of those shoes!! Enjoy!! I have the Cordovan (burgandy/brown) and I find they make a great neutral.



Great advice, thank you. Sounds like you have great fashion sense. I need a belt in that color, ASAP, lol!  Have you seen one?


----------



## SherryF

Gigigirl70 said:


> If you can find a belt in that color  you can wear pretty much anything with the set. With the belt shoe combo and jeans ANY blouse will work. If you want to wear a dress or other types of clothing I think that colors that look nice with brick are: cream, ivory, gray, navy, royal, sage, aqua, jade, eggplant, white, bone, taupe, greige, and probably some more that I can't think of right now. The only thing I wouldn't wear them with (unless you are warm toned) is warm colors, olive, sunflower, pumpkin, etc. You should be able to get a lot of fun out of those shoes!! Enjoy!! I have the Cordovan (burgandy/brown) and I find they make a great neutral.


 
Hi Gigigirl70,

Thank you so much for taking the time to open my eyes to how these shoes can work for me.  Having a matching belt makes so much sense, especially since I dont' have that much that would work for me in this color, in the way of leather accessories.  So..... I went all over the net and in the end, even though I found some pretty nice options, the best belt that popped out, was on ebay, because the hardware was also covered in brick colored leather, (hopefully the same color as the shoes, but if not it looks darn close).  The belt is woven and about 2-2 1/2 inches wide and a leather covered buckle. It's pre-owned and fantastic at only $30 bucks!!!  I am thrilled and thank you again so much for helping me.


----------



## coolgal10

Hi ladies, am undecided on getting the patent black or leather black tributes 75 (lower heeled) for daily and casual wear n running errands with. 

Those with the leather black tributes, are they more versatile than the patent black? Know some ladies here have both the patent black and the leather black. Would appreciate it if anyone can give some advise on which type of black leather to get?


----------



## Gigigirl70

SherryF said:


> Hi Gigigirl70,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to open my eyes to how these shoes can work for me.  Having a matching belt makes so much sense, especially since I dont' have that much that would work for me in this color, in the way of leather accessories.  So..... I went all over the net and in the end, even though I found some pretty nice options, the best belt that popped out, was on ebay, because the hardware was also covered in brick colored leather, (hopefully the same color as the shoes, but if not it looks darn close).  The belt is woven and about 2-2 1/2 inches wide and a leather covered buckle. It's pre-owned and fantastic at only $30 bucks!!!  I am thrilled and thank you again so much for helping me.



You're welcome!! I find a matching belt/shoe combo can make everything look very put together. It also ties your outfit colors so the shoes wont look random. Im not terribly matchy matchy but, it should all tie together you know? Now I want another pair of Tributes haha!!


----------



## Lieu

OANHderful said:


> I'm a TTS 35.5..in certain brands (CL I size from 35 - 35.5, J. Choo always a 35.5) and others have reported that the Tribute runs small and that I should order half a size up for a 36...can anyone confirm? Thanks.


Hi!! I am a true to size 35.5 in Chanel and Louis Vuitton... I have the YSL tribute in patent fuschia in size 35.5.... Fits like a glove. If you are wide feet then should go up 1/2 size.


----------



## SherryF

Gigigirl70 said:


> You're welcome!! I find a matching belt/shoe combo can make everything look very put together. It also ties your outfit colors so the shoes wont look random. Im not terribly matchy matchy but, it should all tie together you know? Now I want another pair of Tributes haha!!


 
I hope you have a great rest of your week!


----------



## miriel

My YSL Tributes.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

miriel said:


> My YSL Tributes.



They are all lovely, especially the red!


----------



## miriel

Chloe_chick999 said:


> They are all lovely, especially the red!



Thanks!   The red is my newest pair and although I've had it for a few months now, I haven't worn it outside the house yet


----------



## bronwynart

Just got a pair of the lower heel YSL Tribute Sandals at a consignment shop. The heels are a bit wobbly. They bend somewhat at the base of the sole where the platform attaches. They may have a defect and that's why they were sent off by previous owner. Are anyone else's Tributes like this? I wonder if a cobbler can reinforce them?


----------



## Gigigirl70

bronwynart said:


> Just got a pair of the lower heel YSL Tribute Sandals at a consignment shop. The heels are a bit wobbly. They bend somewhat at the base of the sole where the platform attaches. They may have a defect and that's why they were sent off by previous owner. Are anyone else's Tributes like this? I wonder if a cobbler can reinforce them?


I tried on a lower pair at Neiman Marcus and they were that same way. wobbly. I didn't buy them. My higher ones are far more stable.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Do you guys think it's too late to get on the YSL- tribute band wagon? Just bought a pair of purple with black piping from Last Call for $500 and I keep going back and forth if I should keep or return.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Do you guys think it's too late to get on the YSL- tribute band wagon? Just bought a pair of purple with black piping from Last Call for $500 and I keep going back and forth if I should keep or return.



Tributes are classic, never too late to jump on!


----------



## Trayler

bronwynart said:


> Just got a pair of the lower heel YSL Tribute Sandals at a consignment shop. The heels are a bit wobbly. They bend somewhat at the base of the sole where the platform attaches. They may have a defect and that's why they were sent off by previous owner. Are anyone else's Tributes like this? I wonder if a cobbler can reinforce them?



My lower heel Tributes are wobbly too.


----------



## teachgirl789

UPS delivered a wonderful treat to me this Veteran's Day holiday  Finally some RED tributes (lower heel)




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and another pair of red pumps.
Here's some older ones- nude & blue


----------



## wantitneedit

May i please ask the lovely ladies in here for some insole measurements of the lower heel t-strap tributes?  i don't live close to a boutique so will have to buy online.  

i wear shoes anywhere between 37.5 and 38.5.  

Could anyone here who has the tribute in size 37.5,  or 38, and 38.5 please measure the insole for me?  thanks so much for your help


----------



## Kfoorya2

miriel said:


> My YSL Tributes.




In love with your collection. I am into these tribute sandal heels lately I saw one on sale I should probably get it!!


----------



## miriel

Kfoorya2 said:


> In love with your collection. I am into these tribute sandal heels lately I saw one on sale I should probably get it!!



Thanks!  They are very comfy and I highly recommend that you get it especially if it's on sale


----------



## sexyladyyy

Badly wants tribute black or nude or red. Anything on sale online?


----------



## thetuk

My contribution to the thread. I recently bought these 2 pairs. The black patent is lower heel while the other pair is high heels. Also in the picture is a YSL clutch....^_^ 

P.S. Sorry for my pj outfit and nails ^_^


----------



## expensive taste

thetuk said:


> My contribution to the thread. I recently bought these 2 pairs. The black patent is lower heel while the other pair is high heels. Also in the picture is a YSL clutch....^_^
> 
> P.S. Sorry for my pj outfit and nails ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2444109
> View attachment 2444110


Wow your multi colour suede tributes are gorgeous! I've been searching high and low for the same pair. Did you buy the same size in both heel heights? I only ask since I recently tried on a lower heel pair and found I needed downsize half a size.


----------



## thetuk

Thank you dear for the compliments. Yes they are both the same size. Funny that you asked, when I tried on a lower heel pair, I had thought I wanted US 8.5 but the sales person mentioned that if you do not plan to wear with stockings, you go half size up. He was totally right and I ended up getting US 9. I could have gone with either size but 9 looks and fits a bit better. Hope this helps....



expensive taste said:


> Wow your multi colour suede tributes are gorgeous! I've been searching high and low for the same pair. Did you buy the same size in both heel heights? I only ask since I recently tried on a lower heel pair and found I needed downsize half a size.


----------



## marthac0530

Does the ysl tribute come without the t-strap? Thanks!


----------



## scndlslv

bronwynart said:


> Just got a pair of the lower heel YSL Tribute Sandals at a consignment shop. The heels are a bit wobbly. They bend somewhat at the base of the sole where the platform attaches. They may have a defect and that's why they were sent off by previous owner. Are anyone else's Tributes like this? I wonder if a cobbler can reinforce them?


I own many Trib sandals and they don't wobble. However, I bought a pair of McQueen booties with wobbly heels and the damn heel broke off the first time I wore them. They actually broke off as I was bearing my feet down in the car before I swung my legs out to exit not even while walking. The oddest thing as I'd never broken a heel on a shoe before. I was BEYOND irritated as these were a $1200 pair of shoes.


Anyway, I took the shoes to the cobbler and he showed me that the heel was actually 1/4 inch shorter than the front of the shoe (common in McQueen shoes I later learned). When he took the heel off he found they used really short nails to attach the heel. So, I had him change to longer nails to secure the heel on BOTH shoes. Not sure if it helped as I never wore the shoes again but it wasn't expensive to fix.


Good luck!


----------



## sabrunka

Hey guys! So I got an amazing deal on my first pair!!! At my work, my size happened to be super marked down to $349, and I got my discount on top of that! To make it even better, I won a $200 gift card so I barely paid a thing for these! They are the lower heel and a deep burgundy in person, super hard to capture in photographs! Love them!


----------



## flower71

sabrunka said:


> Hey guys! So I got an amazing deal on my first pair!!! At my work, my size happened to be super marked down to $349, and I got my discount on top of that! To make it even better, I won a $200 gift card so I barely paid a thing for these! They are the lower heel and a deep burgundy in person, super hard to capture in photographs! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460406


wow congrats on your first tributes, that colour is versatile and I only can wear the low heels...much easier to walk around in for me! Enjoy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

thetuk said:


> My contribution to the thread. I recently bought these 2 pairs. The black patent is lower heel while the other pair is high heels. Also in the picture is a YSL clutch....^_^
> 
> P.S. Sorry for my pj outfit and nails ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2444109
> View attachment 2444110



THe multi color is amazing!  Lovely selections!


----------



## Lavidav

marthac0530 said:


> Does the ysl tribute come without the t-strap? Thanks!




Yes, they do.


----------



## Lavidav

sexyladyyy said:


> Badly wants tribute black or nude or red. Anything on sale online?




Farfetch.com has a few on sale.


----------



## semc7

Can't wait to show you guys mine when I get home! My first ever high end pair 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
of shoes!


----------



## mo.space

Hi there,

I have  question that is driving me bonkers!! I have two pairs of tributes one yellow that is 75 mm (shorter) and one cobalt blue which is much higher.. I bought both these pairs in store.

I recently ordered a pair off ebay, and was hoping they would be as high as the blue pair, which are insanely high.. however just realised it says 105 mm.. however in the pictures they look very high..

Now I am super confused, are there three heel heights for tributes?! I thought either there was a small heel or a high one??

I checked the box of my cobalt blue which I purchased from Harvey Nicks in UAE, however it doesn't state the heel size... 

So do tribs come in 75mm, 105mm AND 140 mm??

Please let me know girlies, super confused and hope I didn't just spend a chunk of money on the wrong size


----------



## gymangel812

mo.space said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have  question that is driving me bonkers!! I have two pairs of tributes one yellow that is 75 mm (shorter) and one cobalt blue which is much higher.. I bought both these pairs in store.
> 
> I recently ordered a pair off ebay, and was hoping they would be as high as the blue pair, which are insanely high.. however just realised it says 105 mm.. however in the pictures they look very high..
> 
> Now I am super confused, are there three heel heights for tributes?! I thought either there was a small heel or a high one??
> 
> I checked the box of my cobalt blue which I purchased from Harvey Nicks in UAE, however it doesn't state the heel size...
> 
> So do tribs come in 75mm, 105mm AND 140 mm??
> 
> Please let me know girlies, super confused and hope I didn't just spend a chunk of money on the wrong size


There are two heel heights, 75&105. The measurements do not include the platform iirc.


----------



## semc7

I am in love! These are the AW13 black leather (not patent) tributes in a 36 & I am a UK 3 so definitely TTS for me !


----------



## Lavidav

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2469972
> View attachment 2469973
> 
> 
> I am in love! These are the AW13 black leather (not patent) tributes in a 36 & I am a UK 3 so definitely TTS for me !




Gorgeous!!


----------



## semc7

Lavidav said:


> Gorgeous!!



thank you  i truly love them! i think this may be the beginning of a small obsession...


----------



## mo.space

gymangel812 said:


> There are two heel heights, 75&105. The measurements do not include the platform iirc.



Thank you so much :flower:


----------



## Califabulous

Just got these from bluefly 650..... lol at my buckle! It's different from what I've seen here. I'm going to the authentication thread!! And is there at isn't there a serial # under the strap? I have one on both shoes.


----------



## armanigirl

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2469972
> View attachment 2469973
> 
> 
> I am in love! These are the AW13 black leather (not patent) tributes in a 36 & I am a UK 3 so definitely TTS for me !




Beautiful !!!


----------



## armanigirl

Does anyone know when/if they will come out with the NUDE tributes this year??


----------



## lovieluvslux

teachgirl789 said:


> UPS delivered a wonderful treat to me this Veteran's Day holiday  Finally some RED tributes (lower heel)
> View attachment 2395788
> 
> View attachment 2395789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pair of red pumps.
> Here's some older ones- nude & blue
> View attachment 2395791
> View attachment 2395792


Thanks for sharing your gems.  I need to post my collection too.


----------



## My Happiness

Just join the tribute club !
I  my pink glass sandal.


----------



## Gigigirl70

My Happiness said:


> Just join the tribute club !
> I  my pink glass sandal.


Lovely!! I want these or the baby blue next...or the pastel yellow haha.


----------



## Lavidav

armanigirl said:


> Does anyone know when/if they will come out with the NUDE tributes this year??




Just saw a pair of patent nude on Gilt for $699. Size 37.5-39.5.


----------



## stefanitar

My black leather tributes (not patent) they are for sure the most comfortable hight heels!


----------



## armanigirl

Lavidav said:


> Just saw a pair of patent nude on Gilt for $699. Size 37.5-39.5.




Aww thanks Hun! Unfortunately I'm a size 35 in the tribute *cries*


----------



## lovieluvslux

Califabulous said:


> Just got these from bluefly 650..... lol at my buckle! It's different from what I've seen here. I'm going to the authentication thread!! And is there at isn't there a serial # under the strap? I have one on both shoes.


Don't panic.The YSL's Tributes has many options/details. Some have different buckles and finishes.  
I spent two weeks looking for black patent leather with square buckle with tiny  "saint laurent" etching in my size. The SA's thought I was a crazy bish.  Finally, my NM SA admitted this fact. 

To throw everyone for another loop.  Have you noticed some Tributes will have a circle around the YSL and some not?  Batty... Huh?


----------



## tiffany_

My Happiness said:


> Just join the tribute club !
> 
> I  my pink glass sandal.




Oh my! These are adorbs! Is this the pink from this season? Mod shots please!


----------



## Cat Eyes

stefanitar said:


> My black leather tributes (not patent) they are for sure the most comfortable hight heels!




I LOVE this picture!  Congratulations!


----------



## divadiva

Hi, newbie here 
im going to buy tribute sandal from a reseller, i want the royal blue but the reseller only said its blue. Are they same color Or two different color? Thx


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hello! I just purchased nude  and red patent! It will be with me by end of march. Too excited. 

But I have a concern. Im usually 35.5 in size for my other shoes  but I got 36 for both. Sadly I wasnt able to try the sizes. Do you guys think it will still fit OK?

This will be my first!!!!


----------



## Gigigirl70

sexyladyyy said:


> Hello! I just purchased nude  and red patent! It will be with me by end of march. Too excited.
> 
> But I have a concern. Im usually 35.5 in size for my other shoes  but I got 36 for both. Sadly I wasnt able to try the sizes. Do you guys think it will still fit OK?
> 
> This will be my first!!!!


I wear a 38 and I have one pair that is a 38.5 because they were sold out of my size. They fit great. I have heard sizing up in Patent is ok since it tends not to stretch. Mine are regular leather. If I order patent in the future I will for sure order the 38.5. Congrats!!!


----------



## sexyladyyy

Gigigirl70 said:


> I wear a 38 and I have one pair that is a 38.5 because they were sold out of my size. They fit great. I have heard sizing up in Patent is ok since it tends not to stretch. Mine are regular leather. If I order patent in the future I will for sure order the 38.5. Congrats!!!



Thanks! That gives me a relief! My nude is not patent though. I hope it will still be OK!


----------



## Lavidav

sexyladyyy said:


> Hello! I just purchased nude  and red patent! It will be with me by end of march. Too excited.
> 
> But I have a concern. Im usually 35.5 in size for my other shoes  but I got 36 for both. Sadly I wasnt able to try the sizes. Do you guys think it will still fit OK?
> 
> This will be my first!!!!




I am typically a 39 in the Tributes, but I can easily do a 39.5, so I think you will be fine with the 36's.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Lavidav said:


> I am typically a 39 in the Tributes, but I can easily do a 39.5, so I think you will be fine with the 36's.




Thank you dear! I'm too excited! I heard its the comfiest heels! I only can do the low heel though


----------



## Lavidav

sexyladyyy said:


> Thank you dear! I'm too excited! I heard its the comfiest heels! I only can do the low heel though




They are absolutely the most comfortable. You should give the high heels a chance. I've stood in mine for 4 hours at a Xmas party before having pain.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Lavidav said:


> They are absolutely the most comfortable. You should give the high heels a chance. I've stood in mine for 4 hours at a Xmas party before having pain.




I'm scared of the high one. But will see....


----------



## gymangel812

Lavidav said:


> They are absolutely the most comfortable. You should give the high heels a chance. I've stood in mine for 4 hours at a Xmas party before having pain.


i agree, super comfy. i find that both heights are the same pretty much comfort-wise.


----------



## Thebestofshoes

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2469972
> View attachment 2469973
> 
> 
> I am in love! These are the AW13 black leather (not patent) tributes in a 36 & I am a UK 3 so definitely TTS for me !


 
Love the look of these..........and nice tattoos to


----------



## caruava

Tributes are so comfy I keep buying more.


----------



## caruava

stefanitar said:


> My black leather tributes (not patent) they are for sure the most comfortable hight heels!



Gorgeous!


----------



## BB Bagaholic

My tributes in black leather and gold eelskin. Hoping to add more &#128077;


----------



## armanigirl

kavnadoo said:


> Tributes are so comfy I keep buying more.




Beautiful!!


----------



## Lavidav

kavnadoo said:


> Tributes are so comfy I keep buying more.




Love the blue on blue!  Shoes are gorg!


----------



## jmsk112486

Hi! I'm a lurker/first time post on this thread, have a question for those of you with the eel skin pumps. Do you find that it flakes off?? I have a pair in silver and I'm seeing that it is starting to lose some of it's eel skin.... so sad


----------



## Jeklins

My first tributeee &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## jmsk112486

Jeklins said:


> My first tributeee &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2554059



Very nice! Are does the high ones or the low ones? What color are they? Beige or vanilla?

You should model them for us soon!


----------



## SerillaK

Beige is amazing.


----------



## Accessorized

Finally got to try the Tribs on in a store to figure out my size then ordered these from ******. I LOVE them and want more! These are the 4" version in nude (powder) patent.


----------



## L etoile

Tried some low-heel tributes on today... and I'm in love. Are they ever included in the F&F sales at Bloomies or Saks? I can't even find them on the Bloomies website, and the ones that I want are "sold out" at Saks. What other stores would sell them at a discount?


----------



## PrincessCypress

Accessorized said:


> Finally got to try the Tribs on in a store to figure out my size then ordered these from ******. I LOVE them and want more! These are the 4" version in nude (powder) patent.


These are gorgeous and such a versatile color, Accessorized! 

I haven't been able to try Tributes on yet. Do they run TTS or do they run small, like Valentino? I'm a size 9 (with wide feet) but in Valentino kitten heel rockstuds, I'm a size 39.5. I'd like to try the same 4" tributes, but don't know if I should get a 39 or 39.5?


----------



## pbdb

PrincessCypress said:


> These are gorgeous and such a versatile color, Accessorized!
> 
> I haven't been able to try Tributes on yet. Do they run TTS or do they run small, like Valentino? I'm a size 9 (with wide feet) but in Valentino kitten heel rockstuds, I'm a size 39.5. I'd like to try the same 4" tributes, but don't know if I should get a 39 or 39.5?



Hi Princess, better try them out in a store near you. They're narrow in front.


----------



## PrincessCypress

pbdb said:


> Hi Princess, better try them out in a store near you. They're narrow in front.


Good tip, pbdb...thank you! I will wait and try them on in person, knowing now that they're narrow in front. I wish Valentino made metallic rockstuds, or I wouldn't have this problem!


----------



## Jeklins

jmsk112486 said:


> Very nice! Are does the high ones or the low ones? What color are they? Beige or vanilla?
> 
> 
> 
> You should model them for us soon!




Thank youu  it's the low ones.. I tried the high ones but i'm not feeling comfortable with it.. The colour is Powder (beige) patent  it's a very neutral colour &#128525;


----------



## lillawyer85

So, I just purchased my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals - EEEK!!!!!  And I cannot _wait _for them to arrive!!  I feel a little late to the game, but I have been admiring everyone's modelling shots (which are just beautiful, all of them) for so long now, I just couldn't help myself much longer.  (Granted, I purchased consignment, to save some $...)

Now, I was wondering if I could get everyone's advice.  Do you do anything special to protect the leather and the soles of your YSLs?  I see some people cover the soles with rubber (?) padding, why do you do this and would you recommend it?

Thank you!!!


----------



## gymangel812

lillawyer85 said:


> So, I just purchased my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals - EEEK!!!!!  And I cannot _wait _for them to arrive!!  I feel a little late to the game, but I have been admiring everyone's modelling shots (which are just beautiful, all of them) for so long now, I just couldn't help myself much longer.  (Granted, I purchased consignment, to save some $...)
> 
> Now, I was wondering if I could get everyone's advice.  Do you do anything special to protect the leather and the soles of your YSLs?  I see some people cover the soles with rubber (?) padding, why do you do this and would you recommend it?
> 
> Thank you!!!


i leave mine as they came from the store.


----------



## couturequeen

lillawyer85 said:


> So, I just purchased my first pair of YSL Tribute sandals - EEEK!!!!!  And I cannot _wait _for them to arrive!!  I feel a little late to the game, but I have been admiring everyone's modelling shots (which are just beautiful, all of them) for so long now, I just couldn't help myself much longer.  (Granted, I purchased consignment, to save some $...)
> 
> Now, I was wondering if I could get everyone's advice.  Do you do anything special to protect the leather and the soles of your YSLs?  I see some people cover the soles with rubber (?) padding, why do you do this and would you recommend it?
> 
> Thank you!!!




I add zip soles to mine because it helps when wearing them indoors. In my experience, when wearing them on floors that are not carpeted or outside where there is some grate, I tend to feel slightly slippery in these heels without a rubber sole. I do the same with my shoes from Lanvin. Highly recommend as I feel like it also extends the life of the shoe.


----------



## Accessorized

PrincessCypress said:


> These are gorgeous and such a versatile color, Accessorized!
> 
> I haven't been able to try Tributes on yet. Do they run TTS or do they run small, like Valentino? I'm a size 9 (with wide feet) but in Valentino kitten heel rockstuds, I'm a size 39.5. I'd like to try the same 4" tributes, but don't know if I should get a 39 or 39.5?


Hi Princess! Well I wear a 10 or occasionally a 10.5US and I can wear the Tributes in either 40.5 or 41. I think a 40 would be too small for me so I guess sizing up a half size is ideal. In your case the 39.5 would probably be perfect. Being open sandals there is a little leeway with size though


----------



## PrincessCypress

Accessorized said:


> Hi Princess! Well I wear a 10 or occasionally a 10.5US and I can wear the Tributes in either 40.5 or 41. I think a 40 would be too small for me so I guess sizing up a half size is ideal. In your case the 39.5 would probably be perfect. Being open sandals there is a little leeway with size though


Thank you for your input, Accessorized! I've decided to wait until I can try these on in person, as I understand they run a little narrow. But I will start by trying on the 39.5.


----------



## Civies

Just out of curiosity, how tall are you ladies who opt for the higher heel? I'm 5'7" and I feel like the higher heels would make me look like an amazonian so I'm leaning towards the shorter heel but they're just not as sexy as the higher heel  ugh !


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Civies said:


> Just out of curiosity, how tall are you ladies who opt for the higher heel? I'm 5'7" and I feel like the higher heels would make me look like an amazonian so I'm leaning towards the shorter heel but they're just not as sexy as the higher heel  ugh !



I'm 5'8 and I have a few pairs in both heel hights, and I really don't mind how tall they make me. The lower ones are more comfy though


----------



## sexyladyyy

Sharing my firsts tributes. Nude and red patent. The size is perfect and it is indeed the comfiest heels ever! 
My next one will be black and blue. Will need to save


----------



## L etoile

How much do they stretch? I'm between 38 and 38.5. I normally wear 7.5-8 in Stuart Weitzman and Ferragamo. I think I fit better in the 38.5, but I'm worried they'll stretch too much.


----------



## Lavidav

Civies said:


> Just out of curiosity, how tall are you ladies who opt for the higher heel? I'm 5'7" and I feel like the higher heels would make me look like an amazonian so I'm leaning towards the shorter heel but they're just not as sexy as the higher heel  ugh !




I'm a tad under 5'8" and always go with the higher heal. Who doesn't want to be tall?  Go for it!


----------



## anniepersian

I have just fallen in love with a pair of low heel t-bar tributes in gold!! I spotted them in Harrods and decided to try them on.....big mistake...

Will hopefully buy on Wednesday for my bday!!! 

HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## anniepersian




----------



## PrincessCypress

anniepersian said:


> View attachment 2583118


Ooooooohhh, happy birthday, anniepersian! I love the metallic Tributes! I just ordered my first pair of Tributes in silver/gold so they should arrive next week. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Lvgirl71

PrincessCypress said:


> These are gorgeous and such a versatile color, Accessorized!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to try Tributes on yet. Do they run TTS or do they run small, like Valentino? I'm a size 9 (with wide feet) but in Valentino kitten heel rockstuds, I'm a size 39.5. I'd like to try the same 4" tributes, but don't know if I should get a 39 or 39.5?




I think the 39.5 for sure! I am a 38.5 in the Rockstuds but 39 in Tributes!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Civies said:


> Just out of curiosity, how tall are you ladies who opt for the higher heel? I'm 5'7" and I feel like the higher heels would make me look like an amazonian so I'm leaning towards the shorter heel but they're just not as sexy as the higher heel  ugh !




I'm 5'6 and I wear the 5 inch one, you won't look like an Amazonian!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Lvgirl71 said:


> I think the 39.5 for sure! I am a 38.5 in the Rockstuds but 39 in Tributes!


You're so sweet to give me your input, Lvgirl71! I actually made a trip to my nearest NM to try them on and you're absolutely right! 39.5 fit me perfectly. Here is a pic of me trying on the high heel black ones. I didn't need black, so I ordered a pair of high heel silver & gold and I'm waiting for them to arrive next week!


----------



## Lvgirl71

PrincessCypress said:


> You're so sweet to give me your input, Lvgirl71! I actually made a trip to my nearest NM to try them on and you're absolutely right! 39.5 fit me perfectly. Here is a pic of me trying on the high heel black ones. I didn't need black, so I ordered a pair of high heel silver & gold and I'm waiting for them to arrive next week!




Ah looks great on you!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Lvgirl71 said:


> Ah looks great on you!!


Thank you, Lvgirl71!


----------



## lillawyer85

couturequeen said:


> I add zip soles to mine because it helps when wearing them indoors. In my experience, when wearing them on floors that are not carpeted or outside where there is some grate, I tend to feel slightly slippery in these heels without a rubber sole. I do the same with my shoes from Lanvin. Highly recommend as I feel like it also extends the life of the shoe.



Thank you for the FYI!  Does a cobbler do this, or do you order and DIY at home?


----------



## L etoile

I'm about to order a pair from Nordstrom. These look the same, but the item numbers are different. What's the difference?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/saint-laurent-tribute-sandal/3404269?origin=keywordsearch

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/saint-laurent-tribute-t-strap-sandal/3457813?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## couturequeen

lillawyer85 said:


> Thank you for the FYI!  Does a cobbler do this, or do you order and DIY at home?



Cobbler. I know some TPFers have DIY-ed though. You can do a search for tips.

I get mine done through my Nordstrom store.


----------



## hop

Hi ladies,

For those of you who own both the tribute and the pump, are they of the same sizing?

I am wearing size 38 for my tribute and now I am keen to purchase the pump online. Do you think I should be taking the same sizing as my tribute for the pump?

And oh, do they come in different width sizing? I know for tribute one standard width size. 

Hoping to read more replies soon.


----------



## nevia

hello ,
can someone help me with price of lower heel tribute sandals in france / spain?


----------



## antheakuma

Hello pretty Tribute owners,

I'm wondering if the YSL logo fades after a few wears?

Can someone share pics of their worn Tribute and kinda describe how long you've had them and how often you wear, etc? 

TIA!


----------



## Hearmeroar

miriel said:


> My YSL Tributes.


Love the top first pair. May I ask what color is that ? Gunmetal glitter ?


----------



## tiffany_

Jeklins said:


> My first tributeee &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2554059



Beautiful!  Perfect colour for spring and summer.  Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Prices went up $20 at NM and BG. Tributes were $875 US and today I noticed that the new price is $895 US.


----------



## PrincessCypress

My new 105 Tributes in Argento/Sahara!


----------



## sexyladyyy

Guys need advise, I have been wearing only the low heel tribute. Its too comfy, what do you think should I go for the higher one? I'm too scared, I may not be able to walk confidently


----------



## LavenderIce

sexyladyyy said:


> Guys need advise, I have been wearing only the low heel tribute. Its too comfy, what do you think should I go for the higher one? I'm too scared, I may not be able to walk confidently



Are you able to try them on in store?  That would be the best way to see if you can wear them confidently and comfortably.


----------



## sexyladyyy

LavenderIce said:


> Are you able to try them on in store?  That would be the best way to see if you can wear them confidently and comfortably.




Sadly, no because there is scarcity of tributes where I'm based, I'm from Manila
. All my tributes was purchased online


----------



## PrincessCypress

sexyladyyy said:


> Sadly, no because there is scarcity of tributes where I'm based, I'm from Manila
> . All my tributes was purchased online


Honestly, when I tried them both on I couldn't tell much difference at all between the two. But that's just me, I don't know how it would feel for you. Why do you want to try the higher heel? Is there a color you like that's only available in the high heel in your size?


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks ny SA has some tributes lower heel and high heel on presale 30 percent off. Pm for sa info. 

Lower heel 
Light pink patent 
Fuchsia 
White patent 
Dark green 

Higher heel 
Patent beige 
Patent light green 
Patent light blue 
Patent orange 
Leather green. 

Sorry can't remember them all.


----------



## NY_Mami

If anyone finds those Corda Ivory ones in a 38.5 - 39 let me know...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

NY_Mami said:


> If anyone finds those Corda Ivory ones in a 38.5 - 39 let me know...



Tributes, gurl? I'm pleasantly surprised! I read about all the shoes you like!


----------



## NY_Mami

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Tributes, gurl? I'm pleasantly surprised! I read about all the shoes you like!



Yuuuup I saw them at Chuckies but they had a 37... Been tracking down a 39 ever since...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

NY_Mami said:


> Yuuuup I saw them at Chuckies but they had a 37... Been tracking down a 39 ever since...



I know the feeling.  Ivory sounds good for the summer,  hope you find them


----------



## NY_Mami

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I know the feeling.  Ivory sounds good for the summer,  hope you find them



Me too especially since my last shoe purchase was YSL...


----------



## PrincessCypress

Just ordered a pair of fuchsia Tributes today from Lindsay at Saks for 30% off! I'm so happy they still had my size and can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

PrincessCypress said:


> Just ordered a pair of fuchsia Tributes today from Lindsay at Saks for 30% off! I'm so happy they still had my size and can't wait to get them!!!



Those are so pretty! I love the lower heeled Tributes


----------



## gymangel812

PrincessCypress said:


> Just ordered a pair of fuchsia Tributes today from Lindsay at Saks for 30% off! I'm so happy they still had my size and can't wait to get them!!!


lucky! my saks SA said there was a change and she can't sell ysl sale shoes until june 6.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Those are so pretty! I love the lower heeled Tributes


Thank you, Chloe_chick999! I have a pair of the high heels, so now I'll have one of each! 



gymangel812 said:


> lucky! my saks SA said there was a change and she can't sell ysl sale shoes until june 6.


Awww, hopefully you'll be able to get your size on June 6, gymangel812! I got the last pair in my size...whew!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Farfetch has their sale preview going on right now and there are 166 Saint Laurent shoes on sale, including many Tributes in 75 and 105 heel heights. If anyone wants free shipping, please PM me!


----------



## PrincessCypress

P.S. This sale is only available in the countries specified below.


----------



## *schmoo*

PrincessCypress said:


> Farfetch has their sale preview going on right now and there are 166 Saint Laurent shoes on sale, including many Tributes in 75 and 105 heel heights. If anyone wants free shipping, please PM me!



Thank for posting this!  I see some YSL shoes on sale, but only 57 are listed.  Do I need an account to see more?


----------



## PrincessCypress

*schmoo* said:


> Thank for posting this!  I see some YSL shoes on sale, but only 57 are listed.  Do I need an account to see more?


Did you click on the link I embedded in the word "Farfetch" above? That's what I did to go directly to the Saint Laurent shoes on sale preview. I don't think you need an account, but I'm not sure.


----------



## *schmoo*

PrincessCypress said:


> Did you click on the link I embedded in the word "Farfetch" above? That's what I did to go directly to the Saint Laurent shoes on sale preview. I don't think you need an account, but I'm not sure.



I did not and now I did.  And it's now showing up.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessCypress

*schmoo* said:


> I did not and now I did.  And it's now showing up.  Thanks!


Whew! Glad to hear that! Good luck!!!


----------



## sexyladyyy

PrincessCypress said:


> Whew! Glad to hear that! Good luck!!!




When will the sale start?


----------



## PrincessCypress

sexyladyyy said:


> When will the sale start?


If you have an account with them, you can access the preview sale now. If not, the public sale starts May 27th.


----------



## L etoile

Quick question for the experts! I ordered some low-heel Tributes from Net-A-Porter and they arrived today, but the buckle isn't right. It's a smooth, round brass buckle instead of the angular square buckle that I've seen in the past. Are these fake?!

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313590/Saint_Laurent/tribute-leather-sandals

To contrast... these are the ones that I tried on at YSL (with the proper, squared-off buckle):
http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...75-sandal-in-amber-leather_cod44635776ni.html


----------



## Aremkay

PrincessCypress said:


> Farfetch has their sale preview going on right now and there are 166 Saint Laurent shoes on sale, including many Tributes in 75 and 105 heel heights. If anyone wants free shipping, please PM me!



Hi thank you for the link! I'm drooling over the tributes! If you could please help me with something. I've never ordered from Farfetch so my question is if we order in the USA will there be any taxes on top of the prices on the site? And also there's no question about the authenticity of the products on Farfetch right? I bought Valentino RS kitten heels from Biondini in Paris earlier this year and I see that they are one of the most frequent suppliers here.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Aremkay said:


> Hi thank you for the link! I'm drooling over the tributes! If you could please help me with something. I've never ordered from Farfetch so my question is if we order in the USA will there be any taxes on top of the prices on the site? And also there's no question about the authenticity of the products on Farfetch right? I bought Valentino RS kitten heels from Biondini in Paris earlier this year and I see that they are one of the most frequent suppliers here.


You're right, once you pay then you won't have any additional taxes. Everything is included in the price of the item and I can give you a code for free shipping since you've never ordered from Farfetch before. Just send me a PM! 

Regarding authenticity, I've ordered orange rockstuds from them recently and just ordered two more pairs last Friday. I have no doubts they are all authentic.


----------



## Aremkay

PrincessCypress said:


> Farfetch has their sale preview going on right now and there are 166 Saint Laurent shoes on sale, including many Tributes in 75 and 105 heel heights. If anyone wants free shipping, please PM me!



Sorry if this sounds stupid but what does 'sale preview ends on May 27th' mean? Like the sale ends on May 27th or begins then? This is all new to me so I apologize for my questions &#128566;


----------



## Aremkay

PrincessCypress said:


> You're right, once you pay then you won't have any additional taxes. Everything is included in the price of the item and I can give you a code for free shipping since you've never ordered from Farfetch before. Just send me a PM!
> 
> Regarding authenticity, I've ordered orange rockstuds from them recently and just ordered two more pairs last Friday. I have no doubts they are all authentic.



Thank you so much for your help!  &#128522; I'm absolutely in shoe heaven checking out the shoes there!


----------



## PrincessCypress

These just came in the mail today, high heel black and mid heel fuchsia!


----------



## rose60610

great shoes in great colors!


----------



## PrincessCypress

rose60610 said:


> great shoes in great colors!


Thank you, rose60610!


----------



## VernisCerise

Hi ladies, I need your help with sizing, please. I'm eyeing on a pair of tributes, there's only 38 and 39 left. I'm US 8.5, EU 39. I tried 39 tributes in patent in NM, it seemed a bit big, so which ones should I get? I'm afraid 38 will be small. Thanks!


----------



## *schmoo*

VernisCerise said:


> Hi ladies, I need your help with sizing, please. I'm eyeing on a pair of tributes, there's only 38 and 39 left. I'm US 8.5, EU 39. I tried 39 tributes in patent in NM, it seemed a bit big, so which ones should I get? I'm afraid 38 will be small. Thanks!




I'm your size and the pair I just bought was 39 and it fit perfectly. How big is the 39? I'd get both sizes and then return the one (or wait 'til they come out in 38.5)


----------



## hoot

PrincessCypress said:


> These just came in the mail today, high heel black and mid heel fuchsia!


congrats! I love them. I have the high heel patent fuchsia and the same as you, lower heel leather fuchsia on their way to me. I was not sure which I'd like better since I don't own a pair.  

I see you have both high and low.  do you have a preference in heel height?


----------



## L etoile

PrincessCypress said:


> These just came in the mail today, high heel black and mid heel fuchsia!


Where did you order these from? My black tributes from Net a Porter didn't have that buckle. I guess it was an old style? I want the ones that you have with the squared-off buckle.


----------



## VernisCerise

*schmoo* said:


> I'm your size and the pair I just bought was 39 and it fit perfectly. How big is the 39? I'd get both sizes and then return the one (or wait 'til they come out in 38.5)




39 was about 1/2" big. It's a rare style, so I doubt it'll be restocked in 38.5. I think I'll have to order both sizes. Thank you schmoo


----------



## PrincessCypress

hoot said:


> congrats! I love them. I have the high heel patent fuchsia and the same as you, lower heel leather fuchsia on their way to me. I was not sure which I'd like better since I don't own a pair.
> 
> I see you have both high and low.  do you have a preference in heel height?


Ooooooohhh, I think you can't go wrong either way, hoot! I actually love both heel heights almost the same and I only got what I have because it was what was available in my size at the time. I only found fuchsia in the lower heel and black in the higher heel, so that's what I got. For you, it may boil down to whether you prefer patent or regular leather. Post pics when you decide! 



L etoile said:


> Where did you order these from? My black tributes from Net a Porter didn't have that buckle. I guess it was an old style? I want the ones that you have with the squared-off buckle.


L etoile, I found the black ones on eBay, so they may be leftover stock. The fuchsia ones I ordered from saks.


----------



## *schmoo*

PrincessCypress said:


> These just came in the mail today, high heel black and mid heel fuchsia!




Love them! I was thinking of snapping up the fuschia on sale - will probably regret not getting it.


----------



## PrincessCypress

*schmoo* said:


> Love them! I was thinking of snapping up the fuschia on sale - will probably regret not getting it.


Thank you, *schmoo*! Don't give up yet if you really want them. They are gorgeous and super comfy!


----------



## flowerboy

I had to size up with mine


----------



## Chloe_chick999

PrincessCypress said:


> These just came in the mail today, high heel black and mid heel fuchsia!



Post modeling pics if you're able!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Post modeling pics if you're able!


I will, Chloe_chick999! I'll probably post mod pics with the black ones first, as I'm waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini to arrive before I wear the fuchsia ones.


----------



## *schmoo*

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, *schmoo*! Don't give up yet if you really want them. They are gorgeous and super comfy!



I already got a green Tribute and a beige Tribtoo.  I thought the fuschia would be overkill, but it would go nicely with my fuschia bag


----------



## gymangel812

my 2 recent sale purchases from saks, lavender and menthe:


----------



## *schmoo*

gymangel812 said:


> my 2 recent sale purchases from saks, lavender and menthe:




Gorgeous colors!


----------



## hoot

Weird. These are the tribute sandals I ordered online the night before the designer sale went live. I purchased them on sale for $626.50 and now they are back up for $895. I'm not complaining but it must have been a mistake. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306418049&bmUID=kpjSnmo


----------



## hoot

Oops. Link isn't working. It's the patent fuchsia high heeled sandals.


----------



## calflu

Other than Saks that I have missed completely, does anyone know where I can score Tribute 75mm on sale?

My size 36.5 is sold out at Saks..


----------



## Jefferson1k

Hi I am returning 3 sale (30 percent off) Ysl tributes size 37 with the 75 mm heel to Saks ny. I don't want my SA to lose out on the sale 

Pink patent 
Dark leaf green leather 
Royal blue patent 
If serious buyer pm me and I will give you my SA info


----------



## *schmoo*

Jefferson1k said:


> Hi I am returning 3 sale (30 percent off) Ysl tributes size 37 with the 75 mm heel to Saks ny. I don't want my SA to lose out on the sale
> 
> Pink patent
> Dark leaf green leather
> Royal blue patent
> If serious buyer pm me and I will give you my SA info
> 
> View attachment 2639597
> 
> View attachment 2639598



OMG the royal blue was on sale?  Too bad that's not my size.


----------



## valnsw

Got these tributes in 75mm 

Loving the fuschia!


----------



## Lavidav

Was just on ysl.com (USA) location and they have Bordeaux, powder blue, and orange tribute 105's and lilac, yellow 75's on sale for $529. All parent


----------



## PrincessCypress

Lavidav said:


> Was just on ysl.com (USA) location and they have Bordeaux, powder blue, and orange tribute 105's and lilac, yellow 75's on sale for $529. All parent


Thanks for the heads up, Lavidav! Unfortunately, they didn't have anything in my size.


----------



## PrincessCypress

valnsw said:


> Got these tributes in 75mm
> 
> Loving the fuschia!
> 
> View attachment 2640429
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640432


Congratulations, valnsw! We're twins on the fuchsia!


----------



## PrincessCypress

I just got these Flame Tribute 105's today from an awesome eBay seller...LOVE them! They sort of have a holographic quality, which is so pretty!


----------



## *schmoo*

Lavidav said:


> Was just on ysl.com (USA) location and they have Bordeaux, powder blue, and orange tribute 105's and lilac, yellow 75's on sale for $529. All parent




the site seemed glitchy. Some items that were discounted on the product page came up to full price on checkout.


----------



## *schmoo*

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got these Flame Tribute 105's today from an awesome eBay seller...LOVE them! They sort of have a holographic quality, which is so pretty!



Good score, I love this candy apple red!  Do your heels squeak?  I noticed it only after I wore it out on hard slick surfaces.  Sounds like a mouse is being murdered. I'm taking it to the cobbers.


----------



## valnsw

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got these Flame Tribute 105's today from an awesome eBay seller...LOVE them! They sort of have a holographic quality, which is so pretty!



That's pretty! Yup I'm twins with u on the fuschia tributes. Thanks for the code for farfetch but I didn't manage to get any Valentino RS. Next time round I guess...


----------



## valnsw

*schmoo* said:


> Good score, I love this candy apple red!  Do your heels squeak?  I noticed it only after I wore it out on hard slick surfaces.  Sounds like a mouse is being murdered. I'm taking it to the cobbers.



Hi, I thought I was the only one who had the heels squeaking on the shiny marble flooring! I find it quite weird. Will taking to the cobblers help? I mean the heel already has a rubber base to it. But strangely enough, my black tributes didn't squeak as much.


----------



## PrincessCypress

*schmoo* said:


> Good score, I love this candy apple red!  Do your heels squeak?  I noticed it only after I wore it out on hard slick surfaces.  Sounds like a mouse is being murdered. I'm taking it to the cobbers.


That's interesting about the squeaking, *schmoo* but I haven't worn them yet to know. I have this tradition that I do with new shoes where I take one shoe with me shopping to color match nail polish, accessories and perhaps even a bag. So I usually don't wear my new shoes until after the shopping trip! 



valnsw said:


> That's pretty! Yup I'm twins with u on the fuschia tributes. Thanks for the code for farfetch but I didn't manage to get any Valentino RS. Next time round I guess...


Sorry to hear that valnsw, but I hope you scored some deals elsewhere!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I'm coming in here to add that I have 5 pairs, three low heel and two high, and they all squeak on bare floors too!


----------



## *schmoo*

valnsw said:


> Hi, I thought I was the only one who had the heels squeaking on the shiny marble flooring! I find it quite weird. Will taking to the cobblers help? I mean the heel already has a rubber base to it. But strangely enough, my black tributes didn't squeak as much.



The heel tips seemed more hard plastic than rubber to me.  I'm hoping the shoe repair shop will have something more rubbery, or maybe if they can add a layer of something on top. 



Chloe_chick999 said:


> I'm coming in here to add that I have 5 pairs, three low heel and two high, and they all squeak on bare floors too!



I'm glad I'm not the only one because I thought maybe I had a funny gait.  I have 2 more pairs that I haven't thankfully worn yet.  It's mortifyingly loud and I had to walk like a horse to make it stop, haha.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

*schmoo* said:


> The heel tips seemed more hard plastic than rubber to me.  I'm hoping the shoe repair shop will have something more rubbery, or maybe if they can add a layer of something on top.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one because I thought maybe I had a funny gait.  I have 2 more pairs that I haven't thankfully worn yet.  It's mortifyingly loud and I had to walk like a horse to make it stop, haha.



I hate the sound they make! I've had people turn and look at me . Let me know, rather let us know if you have a solution


----------



## Lavidav

Gilt has a handful of trib's for $699 on sale.


----------



## *schmoo*

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I hate the sound they make! I've had people turn and look at me . Let me know, rather let us know if you have a solution




So I took it to my cobblers and I'm not convinced he can solve this prob He said his tips will be less squeaky but they felt the same as the original. I'll find out next week and let you know.


----------



## zaaz

I'm too lazy to put them on right now, but I still wanted to share my very first pair of tributes! Totally in love


----------



## allbrandspls

Gorgeous blue, congrats.


----------



## 4Elegance

Just wanted to share that Saks second cut has all colors on sale for $408.  Nordies may match this


----------



## 4Elegance

zaaz said:


> I'm too lazy to put them on right now, but I still wanted to share my very first pair of tributes! Totally in love
> 
> View attachment 2644396




Love these.  Congrats


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

4Elegance said:


> Just wanted to share that Saks second cut has all colors on sale for $408.  Nordies may match this




Any Saks?


----------



## 4Elegance

LouboutinNewbie said:


> Any Saks?




Yes it's actually part of their second cut promotion.  I believe it starts tomorrow but I got the sneak peek email last night


----------



## *schmoo*

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I hate the sound they make! I've had people turn and look at me . Let me know, rather let us know if you have a solution




The cobbler was right - they stopped squeaking with the new tips!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

*schmoo* said:


> The cobbler was right - they stopped squeaking with the new tips!



Hey, good! So nothing was put on the soles of the shoes,  just the heel tips? Definitely have to take mine in now.


----------



## *schmoo*

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Hey, good! So nothing was put on the soles of the shoes,  just the heel tips? Definitely have to take mine in now.



Eh, nevermind.  I spoke too soon.  For some reason, when I first walked in them, there was no noise.  But when I tried it again, the squeak came back


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Aw hell, are you going to go back? I wonder if he has any other bright ideas.


----------



## calflu

Did NM ever put up Tributes for sale? I saw all the summer colors Saks put up for sales still available at NM. And my SA said only CL will be on sale tmw. I really want to score a pair of mid heel ones on sale. Any suggestion?


----------



## meowmeow94

My lilac tribute


----------



## Jefferson1k

Returning tomorrow or Friday some lower heel tributes to Saks ny.  Pm for SA info.  They are on 2nd mark down 

Dark green 
Light pink


----------



## Kfoorya2

Jefferson1k said:


> Returning tomorrow or Friday some lower heel tributes to Saks ny.  Pm for SA info.  They are on 2nd mark down
> 
> Dark green
> Light pink




What size if they are 37.5 or 38 I want them!


----------



## 4Elegance

meowmeow94 said:


> My lilac tribute




Beautiful color


----------



## Jefferson1k

Jefferson1k said:


> Returning tomorrow or Friday some lower heel tributes to Saks ny.  Pm for SA info.  They are on 2nd mark down
> 
> Dark green
> Light pink



Hi I am so sorry. The size is 37 and they are the lower heel version.  The dark green is leather and the light pink is patent 


Pm and I will give you my SA info


----------



## *schmoo*

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Aw hell, are you going to go back? I wonder if he has any other bright ideas.




I'll call him but I doubt there's anything else he can do. Now I wonder if the Tribtoos will have the same problem


----------



## chinggay

meowmeow94 said:


> My lilac tribute




So pretty, now I want one in this color.  is this the 75mm?


----------



## Jefferson1k

My friend is returning a fuchsia leather 39 low heel and a 38.5 high heel tribute from Neimans on sale. Pm for SA info Neimans LV


----------



## eye4cc

I scored this on sale at YSL store. Just received it today.:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## lucybeixie

eye4cc said:


> I scored this on sale at YSL store. Just received it today.:worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649979


Can you please let me know which ysl store you got it from because my local ysl store said this color is not on sale =( thank you!


----------



## calflu

Thank you! I forgot that we can call the stores and order! 

SA at Beverly Hill was very nice and placed an order for me! My first Tribute on sale!

PM if you need his info! 



eye4cc said:


> I scored this on sale at YSL store. Just received it today.:worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649979


----------



## eye4cc

lucybeixie said:


> Can you please let me know which ysl store you got it from because my local ysl store said this color is not on sale =( thank you!



I went to scp Costa Mesa , but the it was ordered from Las Vegas store, where they had my size. It is still on sale.


----------



## PrincessCypress

.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Just ordered these black 105 embossed crocs from Farfetch!!!


----------



## 1DaySoon

gymangel812 said:


> my 2 recent sale purchases from saks, lavender and menthe:



Darn, now I am disappointed that I did not get the lavender. The SA kept trying to convince me to get them with some pics that she sent me but they looked much lighter in the pics. I did get those green ones. Mine will arrive on Monday.

yours are beautiful!!!


----------



## luciabugia

Tribute Cuoio 75.. and like the black sisters, they squeak. But they are the most comfortable shoes ever!


----------



## indi3r4

Any SA recommendation for the boutique? Looking to get some more tribute..


----------



## calflu

PMed you! 




indi3r4 said:


> Any SA recommendation for the boutique? Looking to get some more tribute..


----------



## coutureddd

got these on sale at saks--obsessed with the color


----------



## *schmoo*

luciabugia said:


> Tribute Cuoio 75.. and like the black sisters, they squeak. But they are the most comfortable shoes ever!
> 
> View attachment 2653129




I want this color. They are amazingly comfortable aren't they? Thankfully, my work has floors that don't bring out the squeak.


----------



## *schmoo*

coutureddd said:


> got these on sale at saks--obsessed with the color




It's a nice vibrant fuchsia - lucky find!


----------



## luciabugia

I have a few pairs of tribute but always in 75, now thinking of 'up' grading to 105 but fear that I would be disappointed as the 75 are so so comfortable (I can literally run a marathon in them) Nevertheless I have to admit that the 105 looked so good worn by you ladies here! Any thoughts?


----------



## shopjulynne

coutureddd said:


> got these on sale at saks--obsessed with the color


I absolutely love this color!!! may I ask how much were these?


----------



## Jefferson1k

Hi my sister is returning 2 sale tributes from Neimans.  She is returning on Saturday so it should be second cut. Pm for SA info. 

Lower heel fuchsia size 39 
Higher heel fuchsia size 38.5


----------



## 1DaySoon

finally received mine







i might be returning these size 7.5


----------



## *schmoo*

1DaySoon said:


> finally received mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might be returning these size 7.5




What store has the cobalt on sale?


----------



## 1DaySoon

*schmoo* said:


> What store has the cobalt on sale?



I got those from the Atlanta store. Alita was the sales person


----------



## *schmoo*

1DaySoon said:


> I got those from the Atlanta store. Alita was the sales person




Thanks! I wonder why it's not on sale at my local YSL store


----------



## 1DaySoon

*schmoo* said:


> Thanks! I wonder why it's not on sale at my local YSL store



I ordered mine on June 13, if that makes a difference

Does your store still have tributes on sale? if so, which store and will they allow you to purchase over the phone?


----------



## 1DaySoon

Jefferson1k said:


> Hi my sister is returning 2 sale tributes from Neimans.  She is returning on Saturday so it should be second cut. Pm for SA info.
> 
> Lower heel fuchsia size 39
> Higher heel fuchsia size 38.5
> 
> View attachment 2655105
> View attachment 2655106



can you send me the SA info please


----------



## PrincessCypress

Love, love, love my new black croc embossed 105's that arrived from Farfetch today!!!


----------



## *schmoo*

1DaySoon said:


> I ordered mine on June 13, if that makes a difference
> 
> Does your store still have tributes on sale? if so, which store and will they allow you to purchase over the phone?




When I called a couple of days ago, they had the pastel colors (orange, lt blue, yellow, etc) including light nude. But I don't know the heel size.


----------



## *schmoo*

PrincessCypress said:


> Love, love, love my new black croc embossed 105's that arrived from Farfetch today!!!




Oh, love the croc embossing! You're on a roll here. Do you have more shoes coming your way?


----------



## 1DaySoon

*schmoo* said:


> When I called a couple of days ago, they had the pastel colors (orange, lt blue, yellow, etc) including light nude. But I don't know the heel size.



thanks! which store?


----------



## PrincessCypress

*schmoo* said:


> Oh, love the croc embossing! You're on a roll here. Do you have more shoes coming your way?


Thank you, *schmoo*! This was such an unexpected delight, as I wasn't sure if I would like the embossed croc...but after seeing it in person, I love it so much I think I only want croc tributes from now on! Lol! 

No, I'm on shoe ban island now. But I will make an exception if I find yellow Valentino rockstuds in kitten heels or croc embossed tributes in a color that I can't resist!


----------



## blythediva

Looking for 36 or 36.5 if the tribute low heel on sale.  If you see any, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Here are a couple of mod pics from yesterday with my fuchsia tributes (mid-heel, 75mm).


----------



## Chloe_chick999

PrincessCypress said:


> Here are a couple of mod pics from yesterday with my fuchsia tributes (mid-heel, 75mm).



SO pretty!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Chloe_chick999 said:


> SO pretty!


Thank you, Chloe_chick999!


----------



## RTA

PrincessCypress said:


> Here are a couple of mod pics from yesterday with my fuchsia tributes (mid-heel, 75mm).



Very pretty outfit and shoes.


----------



## PrincessCypress

RTA said:


> Very pretty outfit and shoes.


Thanks, RTA!


----------



## 4Elegance

Recently wore my Chanel WOC with my YSL Tributes for my sister's bachelorette party. The colors are a perfect match.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Pic of my black croc embossed tributes in the high heel (105mm)...with my dog's feet, too!


----------



## 4Elegance

PrincessCypress said:


> Pic of my black croc embossed tributes in the high heel (105mm)...with my dog's feet, too!




Very pretty.  Did you score in the sale?  Can't wait to get my black ones in


----------



## PrincessCypress

4Elegance said:


> Very pretty.  Did you score in the sale?  Can't wait to get my black ones in


Thank you, 4Elegance! Yes, I actually got very lucky the second time around, I saw these on sale at Farfetch and didn't buy them right away (I wanted to think about it overnight) and they were gone the next morning in my size. But 3 weeks later, I checked the website again and when I saw they had them in my size, I bought them immediately! And they were even cheaper than the first time I saw them! Woo-hoo! 

Looking forward to seeing your reveal pics when you get your black ones!


----------



## calflu

I have a dumb question.

I saw all the beautiful colors coming out for fall (like baby pink). Will they go on sale later? I can't imagine ppl in New England or Mid West wear them in fall or winter when temperature drops. Or, they won't go on sale until Nov?


----------



## calflu

&#128077;

PC, I just got my first pair of Tributes! So comfy! I am in love 




PrincessCypress said:


> Pic of my black croc embossed tributes in the high heel (105mm)...with my dog's feet, too!


----------



## PrincessCypress

calflu said:


> &#128077;
> 
> PC, I just got my first pair of Tributes! So comfy! I am in love


Woo-hoo, calflu! I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## *schmoo*

calflu said:


> I have a dumb question.
> 
> I saw all the beautiful colors coming out for fall (like baby pink). Will they go on sale later? I can't imagine ppl in New England or Mid West wear them in fall or winter when temperature drops. Or, they won't go on sale until Nov?



Probably will go on sale but not sure when. Maybe if it doesn't sell well where you are, it will go on sale earlier.  From what I saw, almost every color went on sale (except amber/tan).


----------



## gymangel812

calflu said:


> I have a dumb question.
> 
> I saw all the beautiful colors coming out for fall (like baby pink). Will they go on sale later? I can't imagine ppl in New England or Mid West wear them in fall or winter when temperature drops. Or, they won't go on sale until Nov?


there was a baby pink that went on sale @ saks recently.


----------



## calflu

Yes I saw the baby pink on sale in early May but I completely missed the train when I found out a week after the sale started. 

But then, I noticed in Saks store and online, they have new arrivals close to pink not nude and marked as new season items. 

That got me confused. There are also many beautiful bright colors as new arrivals. &#128532; 






gymangel812 said:


> there was a baby pink that went on sale @ saks recently.


----------



## 1DaySoon

4Elegance said:


> Recently wore my Chanel WOC with my YSL Tributes for my sister's bachelorette party. The colors are a perfect match.



Gorgeous!!! Did you post the whole outfit in the ootd?


----------



## 4Elegance

1DaySoon said:


> Gorgeous!!! Did you post the whole outfit in the ootd?




Thanks so much.  No I didn't post in ootd. I will search to see if I have any pictures alone.  I know I have pictures with others


----------



## 1DaySoon

4Elegance said:


> Thanks so much.  No I didn't post in ootd. I will search to see if I have any pictures alone.  I know I have pictures with others



thank you so much! I just bought the same color but I have no idea what I am going to wear them with.


----------



## dessertpouch

In case someone is interested I found a black patent pair of the higher heeled Tributes for $619 (or thereabouts). It was a size 41 1/2 I think.

PM me if interested in the NMLC location. I believe it was considered a new arrival and therefore excluded from any promotions.


----------



## calflu

I took them out for the first time on Friday night! I am a big fan now! So sturdy and easy to walk
&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




PrincessCypress said:


> Woo-hoo, calflu! I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## 4Elegance

1DaySoon said:


> thank you so much! I just bought the same color but I have no idea what I am going to wear them with.


 Hi there.  I just wore it with a solid white dress from Zara.  I don't have any pictures of me alone unfortunately


----------



## 1DaySoon

4Elegance said:


> Hi there.  I just wore it with a solid white dress from Zara.  I don't have any pictures of me alone unfortunately



thank you so much for checking


----------



## ka3na20

I just bought my very first Tribute in Nude Powder!!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Chloe_chick999

ka3na20 said:


> I just bought my very first Tribute in Nude Powder!!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Beautiful color! Where did you find them?


----------



## ka3na20

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Beautiful color! Where did you find them?



YSL in Harbour City HK. I was just passing by and decided to browse the colors available and then voila!! these were available in my size and they were the last pair. 

I was looking for a classic color for my first pair, not so white and not so brownish so this color was just perfect.


----------



## 4Elegance

Was able to take a group pic of my YSL family.  Next up will def be the grey tributes.  Saw them in Nordstroms yesterday and fell in love


----------



## deej87

I've been searching the forum for a sizing thread for the tribute sandal
Does one exist?
I'm a wide size 8-8.5 
What size would I be in the tribute sandals ?


----------



## *schmoo*

deej87 said:


> I've been searching the forum for a sizing thread for the tribute sandal
> Does one exist?
> I'm a wide size 8-8.5
> What size would I be in the tribute sandals ?




They run small. I'd go up a half size (39).


----------



## Miss M.

ka3na20 said:


> I just bought my very first Tribute in Nude Powder!!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Hi ka3na20, those look lovely!! do you mind sharing how much they are in HK? Thanks


----------



## sexyladyyy

guys what do you think about the majorelle blue leather? is it easy to wear with anything?


----------



## Freckles1

I have black and rose gold. Just ordered brun. Should arrive this week! I am a 6.5 and I wear a 6.5 in all of my YSL... So I'm confused. Have they changed the sizing recently? The last heels I purchased were the dark brown suede and those are a 6.5 too... I hope these new Tributes fit!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Brown!!


----------



## Byrd2269

Just bought my first pair wanted to know are they comfortable how long would you where yours for ?


----------



## Freckles1

I think they are very very comfortable. I have the shorter heel. I can wear them for 4 hours standing easy. I wear them with shorts, jeans, dresses. You can dress them up or down I think!!


----------



## AngieJolie

My most comfortable heels ! Paired with an Alexander Wang Jacket, Rodarte T & Asos Skirt..I love how I can dress it up & down


----------



## Freckles1

My new babies!!! The comfiest!!


----------



## *schmoo*

Freckles1 said:


> My new babies!!! The comfiest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693428




They are amazingly comfy. This is a good wearable color. Looks great on you


----------



## Freckles1

*schmoo* said:


> They are amazingly comfy. This is a good wearable color. Looks great on you




Thank you!


----------



## anniepersian

*schmoo* said:


> Good score, I love this candy apple red!  Do your heels squeak?  I noticed it only after I wore it out on hard slick surfaces.  Sounds like a mouse is being murdered. I'm taking it to the cobbers.




I've been meaning to ask this! I noticed it when im walking around in stores-and it is loud! and quite embarassing......

Can cobblers sort that problem out?? 

Thanks


----------



## *schmoo*

anniepersian said:


> I've been meaning to ask this! I noticed it when im walking around in stores-and it is loud! and quite embarassing......
> 
> Can cobblers sort that problem out??
> 
> Thanks



It's really bad on polished tiled floors (and yes, at the mall - oy vey), but on concrete and other surfaces, the squeak is much quieter or non-existent.  The cobbler tried replacing the tips (taps?) and that didn't really help.  He said there's nothing more he could do.


----------



## Freckles1

Yep mine squeak too


----------



## hop

Oh. So the squeak is normal? Mine squeak badly and it is embarrassing.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gymangel812 said:


> my 2 recent sale purchases from saks, lavender and menthe:




Hi! I recently decided I want a pair of the lavender tributes. Can you please post some mod pics? 
If anyone else has mod pics to share of this lovely color, I'd really appreciate some pics! TIA!


----------



## Asemok

&#128525; I love the color &#128131;


----------



## ebayBAGS

Freckles1 said:


> My new babies!!! The comfiest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693428



These look great! Love the nail polish with it too!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Asemok said:


> View attachment 2717558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128525; I love the color &#128131;




These are amazing!!! Love love love the color! Is it new fall color? 

Please tell me what color is that I have to get one! so pretty congrats dear!


----------



## *MJ*

Got these on second cut...I was unsure about the color...but they are growing on me! &#128522;


----------



## Lavidav

*MJ* said:


> Got these on second cut...I was unsure about the color...but they are growing on me! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718109




Fun color. Great for spring and summer!  Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

Lavidav said:


> Fun color. Great for spring and summer!  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks so much Lavidav!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

*MJ* said:


> Got these on second cut...I was unsure about the color...but they are growing on me! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718109



Color is great against your skin tone! And even better that they were on 2nd cut


----------



## *MJ*

ebayBAGS said:


> Color is great against your skin tone! And even better that they were on 2nd cut



Thanks so much!! Yes, just about any YSL on 2nd cut is worth grabbing!!


----------



## Asemok

Kfoorya2 said:


> These are amazing!!! Love love love the color! Is it new fall color?
> 
> Please tell me what color is that I have to get one! so pretty congrats dear!




I bought them on LVR.com this summer. The color is burgundy. 
Thanks dear &#128536;


----------



## PrincessCypress

*MJ* said:


> Got these on second cut...I was unsure about the color...but they are growing on me! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718109



Pretty!!! Did you know these are a PERFECT match to Chanel 14S orange patent? Just sayin'.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Finally got around to doing my Tribute pinwheel!


----------



## ShariLee

PrincessCypress said:


> Finally got around to doing my Tribute pinwheel!




Wow! Love all the colors!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ShariLee said:


> Wow! Love all the colors!



Thank you, ShariLee!!!


----------



## *MJ*

PrincessCypress said:


> Pretty!!! Did you know these are a PERFECT match to Chanel 14S orange patent? Just sayin'.




Thanks!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;

Now I'm gutted that I missed out on the 14S orange mini!! &#128561;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## PrincessCypress

*MJ* said:


> Thanks!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;
> 
> Now I'm gutted that I missed out on the 14S orange mini!! &#128561;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;



Oh, you never know...one may pop up when you're not expecting it!


----------



## *MJ*

PrincessCypress said:


> Oh, you never know...one may pop up when you're not expecting it!



I can always hope!


----------



## PrincessCypress

*MJ* said:


> I can always hope!



Yes, just subscribe to the authentic finds thread, I remember seeing one posted not that long ago!


----------



## *MJ*

PrincessCypress said:


> Yes, just subscribe to the authentic finds thread, I remember seeing one posted not that long ago!



Thanks so much! I just subscribed!!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Princess! What an awesome collection!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Lanvinfiend said:


> Princess! What an awesome collection!!



Thank you!


----------



## *MJ*

PrincessCypress said:


> Finally got around to doing my Tribute pinwheel!



Now that's my kind of rainbow!!!! Love them all Princess!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

*MJ* said:


> Now that's my kind of rainbow!!!! Love them all Princess!!!



Awww, thank you!!! Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I've been on Instagram more lately than tPF!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

We need more modelling shots, Princess! Especially of that PINK!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Lanvinfiend said:


> We need more modelling shots, Princess! Especially of that PINK!



Did you see these pics, Lanvinfiend? So far, they're the only ones I have of the pink (fuchsia) tributes.


----------



## anniepersian

*schmoo* said:


> It's really bad on polished tiled floors (and yes, at the mall - oy vey), but on concrete and other surfaces, the squeak is much quieter or non-existent.  The cobbler tried replacing the tips (taps?) and that didn't really help.  He said there's nothing more he could do.




Oh dear.....thats doesnt sound promising! 

Oh well....I still love them


----------



## lashesflutter

I just bought these plum tributes off Bluefly - can anybody please tell me if they're true to colour?


----------



## Laurensiavh

lashesflutter said:


> I just bought these plum tributes off Bluefly - can anybody please tell me if they're true to colour?


Hello, congrats!!! Please take a picture when it comes! I'm thinking of buying it but I need to see it to b reviewed here first


----------



## Laurensiavh

Has any of you tried to buy ysl tribute sandal from Farfetch.com? It is cheaper! I'm considering to buy my first ysl tribute sandal from there, and I need advice from you all!


----------



## Lavidav

Laurensiavh said:


> Has any of you tried to buy ysl tribute sandal from Farfetch.com? It is cheaper! I'm considering to buy my first ysl tribute sandal from there, and I need advice from you all!




Yes. I purchased a pair of tributes from Farcetch (don't recall the boutique) about two years ago and got a great deal. They were delivered promptly and I had no issues!  I love Farfetch


----------



## Laurensiavh

Lavidav said:


> Yes. I purchased a pair of tributes from Farcetch (don't recall the boutique) about two years ago and got a great deal. They were delivered promptly and I had no issues!  I love Farfetch


awww thank you!!!  Do you prefer the mid heels or the higher ones?


----------



## Lavidav

Laurensiavh said:


> awww thank you!!!  Do you prefer the mid heels or the higher ones?




I personally like the higher heel. However, when I see others wearing the low heel I do think they look good as well.


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Princess, soooo gorgeous! Love your little cc bag too!


----------



## Laurensiavh

Just got my order from Farfetch in the mail for these babies 
This is my first tribute sandal .


So happy with my purchase 
Please check this link if you want to see it 
http://oreo-madness.tumblr.com/post/104373783700! (I did because I don't know how to put images here )


----------



## randr21

Why is the tribute less popular nowadays? Is it b/c rockstuds are the new it shoes?


----------



## Brigitte031

^ Honestly I haven't worn my Tribute sandals for over a year... I'm just not into platform anymore. I much prefer heels/pumps now... and definitely without any platform.


----------



## Lavidav

I rarely wear mine and I would say because of the platform. Usually only for an event, like a work holiday party, do I wear them.


----------



## randr21

I figured that's partly the reason.     Remember when platforms were all the rage? 

Well, I still have a new pair that I haven't even worn yet. I hope they'll be back in style soon.


----------



## Lavidav

Definitely, styles always recycle!  I wore my tributes last night and they looked great if I say so myself


----------



## Freckles1

I have to wear a platform or I will die!!! Love my tributes - although winter has kicked in for sure - so I am Serling my ysl tribute heels!!


----------



## randr21

I think I'm going to wear them with wool or regular tights, depending on how cold it gets. I remember seeing the magazine had styled that look with a short dress for evening, and it looked great.  Thanks for reminding me that what's not in trend doesn't mean it doesn't still look good on.


----------



## Lavidav

randr21, I would also comment that just because something is "in trend" doesn't always translate to it looking good when worn. To me long as you wear it with confidence, it doesn't matter if it's in trend or not. So go and wear those tributes if that's what you want to do!


----------



## marbella8

I still love my tributes and bought a third pair, because their quality and comfort are like no other shoes of that height. I have sold a bunch of my Louboutins with similar height, because they are impossible to walk in, hut the YSLs are much better.


----------



## marbella8

randr21 said:


> I figured that's partly the reason.     Remember when platforms were all the rage?
> 
> Well, I still have a new pair that I haven't even worn yet. I hope they'll be back in style soon.



I still see women wearing theirs at parties, and it does not look dated at all.


----------



## Lavidav

Totally agree!!


----------



## marbella8

And considering all the major dept stores are still carrying them at well over $800.00, I think they are still quite in demand


----------



## Xtina0509

I live in Florida, so sandals like tributes can be worn year round. I love platform heels, and don't think they will ever go out of style.


----------



## Tikocookie

Love the tributes..They are indeed comfortable.

Mine squeaks though, any suggestion on how to get rid of the squeak?


----------



## 1DaySoon

via the recent Saks sale

Green croc embossed


----------



## rose60610

1DaySoon said:


> via the recent Saks sale
> 
> Green croc embossed



Gorgeous shoes! They look very pretty on your feet!


----------



## 1DaySoon

rose60610 said:


> Gorgeous shoes! They look very pretty on your feet!



Thank you so much. I hope I get a lot of wear out of them.


----------



## PhyllisKYY

renee_nyc said:


> I usually take a 36.5 and bought a 37, they fit perfectly.


Hi. I am usually a 36.5 too, but I am not sure whether to take 36.5 or 37 for YSL tribute sandals. My foot length is 23.5cm and width is 9.5cm. Would really appreciate it if you can enlighten me on this, as I cannot go down to a YSL store to try out. Thanks!!


----------



## ceedoan

my tributes are hands down my FAVORITE heels i own and most comfortable! bought these before the name change so the inside sole matches the shoe color (not the new black soles) and this is the PERFECT neutral shade IMO. 

this modshot was taken last year when i was 3 months pregnant with my first


----------



## Sandyiei

neiman marcus has saint laurent tributes for $400! only one pair left size 38! good luck girls 
www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Patent-Platform-Sandal-
Bourgogne/prod169390200/p.prod

add "http://" in front of link


----------



## Sandyiei

PhyllisKYY said:


> Hi. I am usually a 36.5 too, but I am not sure whether to take 36.5 or 37 for YSL tribute sandals. My foot length is 23.5cm and width is 9.5cm. Would really appreciate it if you can enlighten me on this, as I cannot go down to a YSL store to try out. Thanks!!


i went half size up. im usually a 37 but bought size 37.5 and they fit perfect.


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen the teal in 37/37.5 on second markdown?


----------



## Daphne86

I think i can walk miles in tributes!cant tell the same for tribtoos. I wear my regular size 37,5 in tributes and 38 in tribtoos.
i have they grey flannel ,i think they were limited edition(?)


----------



## traciilicious

Hi ladies, please help me. I found a pair of the tribute sandals in patent blue in size 40. I'm a US9 with wide feet. Do you think they will fit me? I really want a pair of tribute sandals sooo bad!! Thank You


----------



## Chloe_chick999

traciilicious said:


> Hi ladies, please help me. I found a pair of the tribute sandals in patent blue in size 40. I'm a US9 with wide feet. Do you think they will fit me? I really want a pair of tribute sandals sooo bad!! Thank You



Yes! I have Tribs in 39.5 and 40, not much difference.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I'm also a 9 with wide feet and in patent leather, I'd definitely recommend going with a larger size! I have one patent leather pair of Tributes in 39.5 and even after getting them stretched by my cobbler, they are tighter than my regular and croc leather ones that I've barely worn. My croc leather ones are the most comfy, then regular leather, then patent.


----------



## traciilicious

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Yes! I have Tribs in 39.5 and 40, not much difference.







PrincessCypress said:


> I'm also a 9 with wide feet and in patent leather, I'd definitely recommend going with a larger size! I have one patent leather pair of Tributes in 39.5 and even after getting them stretched by my cobbler, they are tighter than my regular and croc leather ones that I've barely worn. My croc leather ones are the most comfy, then regular leather, then patent.




Thank you so much ladies! I just ordered mine and they are on the way to me!! I can't wait to receive them. I was planning to buy the 105, but then I found a lower heel pair for such a good price. So I made up my mind and got them! They were $950 CAD down to $379 and plus I have a gift card. Best deal ever!!! Once again, thank you so much for your help! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PrincessCypress

Gorgeous blue patent!!! Lucky you and hope to see mod pics when you get them.


----------



## zhuzhu

Ladies, I'm a US 9.5 with wide feet.
Should I get 40.5 or 41 for the 4 inch suede material?


----------



## Swedishmermaid

zhuzhu said:


> Ladies, I'm a US 9.5 with wide feet.
> Should I get 40.5 or 41 for the 4 inch suede material?


Those might be too large. I am an American 8 average width and the 38 fits but, the 38.5 fits roomier in the smooth leather. i have the 5 inch. Anyway you can get to a store and try on? I did that and ordered online later. If I HAD to guess....I'd pick the 40.5


----------



## nixnako

Hi all..
just bought my tributes online and it comes with only black satin dustbag n a pair of tip of the heel (is that correct ;p)
I am wondering if there is an authenticity card or something like that should come along the shoes? 

thanks for your info


----------



## Chloe_chick999

nixnako said:


> Hi all..
> just bought my tributes online and it comes with only black satin dustbag n a pair of tip of the heel (is that correct ;p)
> I am wondering if there is an authenticity card or something like that should come along the shoes?
> 
> thanks for your info



I have six pairs and none came with a card, all purchased in the US.&#9786;


----------



## PrincessCypress

nixnako said:


> Hi all..
> just bought my tributes online and it comes with only black satin dustbag n a pair of tip of the heel (is that correct ;p)
> I am wondering if there is an authenticity card or something like that should come along the shoes?
> 
> thanks for your info



Same here, I have 3 pairs I bought in the US and 1 pair from Farfetch (which I think came from Europe) and none of them came with cards.


----------



## maja2506

traciilicious said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I just ordered mine and they are on the way to me!! I can't wait to receive them. I was planning to buy the 105, but then I found a lower heel pair for such a good price. So I made up my mind and got them! They were $950 CAD down to $379 and plus I have a gift card. Best deal ever!!! Once again, thank you so much for your help! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2876920




You lucky one. They look gorgeous &#128525; .


----------



## nixnako

thank you for your kind information dear @chloe_chick999 & @princesscypress *hugs*


----------



## HandsOffMyYSL

This is my favorite thread on this forum 

I've been lurking for a while, doing my research on the Tributes and I think I'm ready to take the plunge! I was just wondering what type of outfits everyone pairs their Tributes with. I'm just concerned that I'd only be able to wear the shoes when I'm out clubbing or dressed up, but not with jeans and a nice shirt. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PrincessCypress

HandsOffMyYSL said:


> This is my favorite thread on this forum
> 
> I've been lurking for a while, doing my research on the Tributes and I think I'm ready to take the plunge! I was just wondering what type of outfits everyone pairs their Tributes with. I'm just concerned that I'd only be able to wear the shoes when I'm out clubbing or dressed up, but not with jeans and a nice shirt. Any help would be appreciated!



Oh no, you can definitely rock Tributes with jeans and a nice shirt! I wear mine with skinny jeans or capris. I hardly ever dress up and I haven't gone out clubbing in many years.


----------



## gymangel812

HandsOffMyYSL said:


> This is my favorite thread on this forum
> 
> I've been lurking for a while, doing my research on the Tributes and I think I'm ready to take the plunge! I was just wondering what type of outfits everyone pairs their Tributes with. I'm just concerned that I'd only be able to wear the shoes when I'm out clubbing or dressed up, but not with jeans and a nice shirt. Any help would be appreciated!


that's why i like tribute sandals, they can be worn dressed up or casual. plus they're pretty comfy for heels.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

PrincessCypress said:


> Oh no, you can definitely rock Tributes with jeans and a nice shirt! I wear mine with skinny jeans or capris. I hardly ever dress up and I haven't gone out clubbing in many years.



I second this! I've worn mine to church, movies, and casual dinners


----------



## wiz

I was looking for a nice summer shoe that is sexy, has height, and can we worn to lawn parties. I hope I made the right choice, and I believe I did. They are very comfortable. They are nude and versatile, and they feel light weight.

My only gripe is that either my foot must be growing  - (39.5 / 9.5)I ordered size 40 and these look much smaller than I expected -or these run small. I have Saint Laurent suede pumps in 39.5 and they fit perfect. I notice I have a similar problem with some CL models as well.



View attachment 2958182


----------



## deej87

wiz said:


> I was looking for a nice summer shoe that is sexy, has height, and can we worn to lawn parties. I hope I made the right choice, and I believe I did. They are very comfortable. They are nude and versatile, and they feel light weight.
> 
> My only gripe is that either my foot must be growing  - (39.5 / 9.5)I ordered size 40 and these look much smaller than I expected -or these run small. I have Saint Laurent suede pumps in 39.5 and they fit perfect. I notice I have a similar problem with some CL models as well.
> View attachment 2958181
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958182




I love the shoes!!!


----------



## wiz

Thanks deej87.


----------



## RightasRain

I posted this in the deals thread as well, but there are Tribute Sandals for $564 with import fees and shipping included only 37.5 & 38 available.

http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/cerca/Tribute


----------



## RightasRain

wiz said:


> I was looking for a nice summer shoe that is sexy, has height, and can we worn to lawn parties. I hope I made the right choice, and I believe I did. They are very comfortable. They are nude and versatile, and they feel light weight.
> 
> My only gripe is that either my foot must be growing  - (39.5 / 9.5)I ordered size 40 and these look much smaller than I expected -or these run small. I have Saint Laurent suede pumps in 39.5 and they fit perfect. I notice I have a similar problem with some CL models as well.
> View attachment 2958181
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958182



Those are a really nice color on you! It looks like you could use a half size bigger. I think they can run about a half size small sometimes.


----------



## wiz

RightasRain said:


> Those are a really nice color on you! It looks like you could use a half size bigger. I think they can run about a half size small sometimes.


I considered it for a bit. I knew I should have went over to Bergdorf Goodman to try them on first, but I bought them online at BlueFly. Because of this I plan to keep them. The size is acceptable to me, but if I buy another pair, I'll definitely buy a full size up. 

It's strange with shoes. I have shoes that are 9.5 that my feet are swimming in, other 9.5 are usually a perfect fit, and then there are worse cases. 

Thanks for you input!


----------



## RightasRain

wiz said:


> I considered it for a bit. I knew I should have went over to Bergdorf Goodman to try them on first, but I bought them online at BlueFly. Because of this I plan to keep them. The size is acceptable to me, but if I buy another pair, I'll definitely buy a full size up.
> 
> It's strange with shoes. I have shoes that are 9.5 that my feet are swimming in, other 9.5 are usually a perfect fit, and then there are worse cases.
> 
> Thanks for you input!



I'm all over the place in shoes! I wear as small as a 35.5 in some Stuart Weitzman and as big as a 37.5 in Christian Louboutin. Isn't that crazy?! I'm most often a 36 or 36.5 though.


----------



## gymangel812

wiz said:


> I considered it for a bit. I knew I should have went over to Bergdorf Goodman to try them on first, but I bought them online at BlueFly. Because of this I plan to keep them. The size is acceptable to me, but if I buy another pair, I'll definitely buy a full size up.
> 
> It's strange with shoes. I have shoes that are 9.5 that my feet are swimming in, other 9.5 are usually a perfect fit, and then there are worse cases.
> 
> Thanks for you input!


the sandals run so small especially compared to the tribute pumps. i can do a 36 in the pump and a 37/37.5 in the sandals.


----------



## wiz

I have officially committed to this purchase  Over the weekend I had the cobbler apply a Neolite protective sole. He does a good job matching colors for me.

Thanks for allowing me to share. I'm also glad to be a new member.


----------



## wiz

RightasRain said:


> Those are a really nice color on you! It looks like you could use a half size bigger. I think they can run about a half size small sometimes.





gymangel812 said:


> the sandals run so small especially compared to the tribute pumps. i can do a 36 in the pump and a 37/37.5 in the sandals.



That's a huge difference! My lesson learned is to always try them on first before buying online. Luckily I don't mind this current size and didn't buy 9.5. I get so impatient about repackaging, processing returns. It would probably have been another 2 weeks before everything settled.


----------



## Celinia

Hello I see you have so many YSL tribute sandals! I'm about to order them online and was wondering do they fit small? Thanks in advance


----------



## Freckles1

Celinia said:


> Hello I see you have so many YSL tribute sandals! I'm about to order them online and was wondering do they fit small? Thanks in advance




I think they run very true to size
Good luck!


----------



## gymangel812

Celinia said:


> Hello I see you have so many YSL tribute sandals! I'm about to order them online and was wondering do they fit small? Thanks in advance


they run half size small for me. i can do a full size up just fine too.


----------



## rdgldy

1/2 size up for me, but the straps always need extra holes.


----------



## Freckles1

rdgldy said:


> 1/2 size up for me, but the straps always need extra holes.




Yes always extra holes!!!


----------



## Lavidav

Celinia said:


> Hello I see you have so many YSL tribute sandals! I'm about to order them online and was wondering do they fit small? Thanks in advance




I can do a 39.5 or 40 in the tributes.


----------



## Celinia

Thank you everyone who replied! I'm going to order half size up!


----------



## rdgldy

Celinia said:


> Thank you everyone who replied! I'm going to order half size up!



Good luck, hope they work out!


----------



## Privik

Celinia said:


> Thank you everyone who replied! I'm going to order half size up!



NM website recommends to go half size up. I am size 7.5 but size 8 also works for me. What color did you get? Pls post some pics  Mine are being delivered today


----------



## loveshoes1

1/2 up for me. Enjoy, they are my favorite.


----------



## Celinia

Privik said:


> NM website recommends to go half size up. I am size 7.5 but size 8 also works for me. What color did you get? Pls post some pics  Mine are being delivered today


Share your happy with us!! 
I will post  pictures when they arrive! I ordered light beige!


----------



## coconutsboston

I 1/2 size up with these, but I have to do 1/2 or 1 full size up with all open toed shoes because of my long toes!


----------



## engineerinheels

The black patents never seem to go on sale , do they?


----------



## Privik

engineerinheels said:


> The black patents never seem to go on sale , do they?



Nope, they don't  Well, the Tribute style is very popular and the black color is classic and they go with everything. Here is what I got from NM on sale last week, I never thought I would be able to find it in my size and the price I paid for them!


----------



## rdgldy

Privik said:


> Nope, they don't  Well, the Tribute style is very popular and the black color is classic and they go with everything. Here is what I got from NM on sale last week, I never thought I would be able to find it in my size and the price I paid for them!


Lucky girl!!  These rarely go on sale in black!!


----------



## joinnz

Celinia said:


> Hello I see you have so many YSL tribute sandals! I'm about to order them online and was wondering do they fit small? Thanks in advance


They are very true to size.


----------



## Celinia

I received my Tributes &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;. Small!!!


----------



## Celinia

Celinia said:


> I received my Tributes &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;. Small!!!



Here is the picture


----------



## Celinia

Maybe my feet have grown??


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Celinia said:


> Maybe my feet have grown??



I have always purchased my tributes a full size larger. Hope you are able to return or exchange.


----------



## Privik

Celinia said:


> Here is the picture



Sorry, they didn't fit Go to a near by store where you can try them on and exchange it with the right size.


----------



## MissIn

Just wondering if YSL Tributes still go on sale, and where do you find them on sale? Thinking about getting them in Powder. THANKS!


----------



## lovebrandname

Jefferson1k said:


> Hi I am so sorry. The size is 37 and they are the lower heel version.  The dark green is leather and the light pink is patent
> 
> 
> Pm and I will give you my SA info


I know your post was from last year, but can you pass your SA info so I can score a pair now?


----------



## VernisCerise

First time wearing my tributes. The only 2 seams of the shoes on T-strap and buckle managed to scratched my feet. Other than that I love them!


----------



## randr21

VernisCerise said:


> First time wearing my tributes. The only 2 seams of the shoes on T-strap and buckle managed to scratched my feet. Other than that I love them!
> View attachment 3041132



Reminds me to break out mine since nothing beats tributes with a pedicure in summer.


----------



## lovebrandname

MissIn said:


> Just wondering if YSL Tributes still go on sale, and where do you find them on sale? Thinking about getting them in Powder. THANKS!


A couple of weeks ago I saw them 25% off at neiman marcus on the shorter heel....but they are all gone now.


----------



## lovebrandname

Celinia said:


> Here is the picture


What is your normal size, and what is the size you ordered in the tributes?  I need to order online and am afraid to order the wrong size....


----------



## Privik

lovebrandname said:


> A couple of weeks ago I saw them 25% off at neiman marcus on the shorter heel....but they are all gone now.



Usually, it's very rare to find them on sale in the size, color and style you like. I guess I lucked out twice this month at NM, I got a pair which was 55% off and the other at Saks, these both pair came BNIB. I will post pics of all of my YSL later.


----------



## rdgldy

I scored lower heeled cobalt suede through Farfetch, which saved me about $250.


----------



## MissIn

lovebrandname said:


> A couple of weeks ago I saw them 25% off at neiman marcus on the shorter heel....but they are all gone now.



Thanks for the reply. I'll get myself ready for next year's sale to roll around I guess


----------



## glasskey

I FINALLY found my pair at Nordstrom Rack for $250, in a great color (metallic silver!) It's actually a full size SMALLER than my usual size, but it works because I have a short, wide foot, and since it's open toed it works. 

Sorry this is not actually a mod shot--my toes are currently dreadful (hello, 3 week old nailpolish!) but I am so excited I had to share!


----------



## coconutsboston

Did anyone come up with a fool-proof solution to get the heels to stop squeaking?  I saw about 10 pages back that other people were having the same problem and I, too, thought it was just me having a goofy gait.


----------



## rdgldy

blue suede shoes!!


----------



## *MJ*

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3045736
> 
> blue suede shoes!!




Super pretty!


----------



## joinnz

glasskey said:


> I FINALLY found my pair at Nordstrom Rack for $250, in a great color (metallic silver!) It's actually a full size SMALLER than my usual size, but it works because I have a short, wide foot, and since it's open toed it works.
> 
> Sorry this is not actually a mod shot--my toes are currently dreadful (hello, 3 week old nailpolish!) but I am so excited I had to share!


Oh my god! I cannot believe my eyes! The price you paid is unbelievable! And most important thing is they are my size too! Congrats!


----------



## Lavidav

My new beauties from Farfetch on sale $450!!!


----------



## Sunshine888

&#10084;&#65039; Those


----------



## randr21

Lavidav said:


> My new beauties from Farfetch on sale $450!!!
> 
> View attachment 3048754



Those are hot on you, and great price too.


----------



## Lavidav

Sunshine888 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; Those







randr21 said:


> Those are hot on you, and great price too.




Thanks ladies!


----------



## hellomashimaro

Ladies, do the Bianca platforms fit the same as tributes? I don't have a ysl near me


----------



## hellomashimaro

Randr21- omg!!! Gorgeous!! What's the name of the colour?!


----------



## Lavidav

hellomashimaro said:


> Randr21- omg!!! Gorgeous!! What's the name of the colour?!




The ysl box shows bleu majorelle. I've seen it as majorette blue online.


----------



## rdgldy

*MJ* said:


> Super pretty!


thanks!!


----------



## Privik

Privik said:


> Usually, it's very rare to find them on sale in the size, color and style you like. I guess I lucked out twice this month at NM, I got a pair which was 55% off and the other at Saks, these both pair came BNIB. I will post pics of all of my YSL later.



Here is my beloved YSL shoes collection


----------



## Privik

Lavidav said:


> My new beauties from Farfetch on sale $450!!!
> 
> View attachment 3048754



OMG! Those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## randr21

Privik said:


> Here is my beloved YSL shoes collection



Love each and every single color.  So pretty!


----------



## Privik

randr21 said:


> Love each and every single color.  So pretty!



Thank you  and the best thing about my collection is that I didn't pay full price on any of them, they were all purchased on sale from Saks and NM


----------



## rdgldy

randr21 said:


> Love each and every single color.  So pretty!


.


----------



## randr21

Privik said:


> Thank you  and the best thing about my collection is that I didn't pay full price on any of them, they were all purchased on sale from Saks and NM



Savvy shopper to boot!


----------



## Lavidav

Privik said:


> OMG! Those are GORGEOUS!




Thank you!  I wore them out for the first time last night [emoji4]


----------



## pquiles

My girls.


----------



## sneezz

Loving all the modeling shots ladies! 

Quick poll: Do you have the soles vibramed prior to first wear? TIA!

Also I left mine in the shoe box it came in with the black tissue paper and have never worn them so now the buckles are tarnished. Any advice on how to fix it? The cobbler said it doesn't matter since no one can see once I'm wearing them anyway. I appreciate his honestly but at the same time it bothers ME.


----------



## MissIn

pquiles said:


> My girls.




Love the pair in the middle! Mind me asking what season those are from? TIA


----------



## Lavidav

sneezz said:


> Loving all the modeling shots ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick poll: Do you have the soles vibramed prior to first wear? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Also I left mine in the shoe box it came in with the black tissue paper and have never worn them so now the buckles are tarnished. Any advice on how to fix it? The cobbler said it doesn't matter since no one can see once I'm wearing them anyway. I appreciate his honestly but at the same time it bothers ME.




Believe it or not, I never put anything on the soles of any of my shoes. I've never had any tarnishing on my buckles and I leave my shoes in the box with the black tissue as well.  Now you've got me worried about my newer tributes and the possibility of a change in hardware quality leaving them more susceptible to tarnishing. Maybe you should contact YSL and see if they will do anything about the buckle?


----------



## sneezz

Lavidav said:


> Believe it or not, I never put anything on the soles of any of my shoes. I've never had any tarnishing on my buckles and I leave my shoes in the box with the black tissue as well.  Now you've got me worried about my newer tributes and the possibility of a change in hardware quality leaving them more susceptible to tarnishing. Maybe you should contact YSL and see if they will do anything about the buckle?



It's not too slippery? After seeing the tarnished buckles, I immediately put them in a clear shoe box. I bought mine 2-3 years ago from NAP and never took them out of the box other than to try them on. It's turned black on one buckle. 

Thanks I call YSL to see what they say.


----------



## Lavidav

sneezz said:


> It's not too slippery? After seeing the tarnished buckles, I immediately put them in a clear shoe box. I bought mine 2-3 years ago from NAP and never took them out of the box other than to try them on. It's turned black on one buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I call YSL to see what they say.




Never had any slipping issues. Now I've got to go and inspect the buckles on my Tributes. Ugh, I hope they're alright. Good luck with YSL!


----------



## Privik

pquiles said:


> My girls.



Very nice collection! Love the nude patent


----------



## gymangel812

sneezz said:


> Loving all the modeling shots ladies!
> 
> Quick poll: Do you have the soles vibramed prior to first wear? TIA!
> 
> Also I left mine in the shoe box it came in with the black tissue paper and have never worn them so now the buckles are tarnished. Any advice on how to fix it? The cobbler said it doesn't matter since no one can see once I'm wearing them anyway. I appreciate his honestly but at the same time it bothers ME.


i leave them alone, they seem to have a rubber-ish bottom.


----------



## sneezz

gymangel812 said:


> i leave them alone, they seem to have a rubber-ish bottom.



Thanks for your reply. I think I'm gonna leave them alone too.


----------



## pquiles

MissIn said:


> Love the pair in the middle! Mind me asking what season those are from? TIA




2013 Spring I believe.


----------



## BocaBarbie

Ladies need help!  Bought light pink leather tributes in a 38 and 38.5. I wear 38.5 in Valentino rockstuds. I'm in between sizes in the tributes. The size 38 my heels are right in the edge of the shoe (the left might be a hair over). I'm assuming the leather stretches though?  The 38.5 I have room in front and back so you see the black inner sole.  Which size would you go with!!?!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; TIA


----------



## Addicted2Pretty

BocaBarbie said:


> Ladies need help!  Bought light pink leather tributes in a 38 and 38.5. I wear 38.5 in Valentino rockstuds. I'm in between sizes in the tributes. The size 38 my heels are right in the edge of the shoe (the left might be a hair over). I'm assuming the leather stretches though?  The 38.5 I have room in front and back so you see the black inner sole.  Which size would you go with!!?![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] TIA




I had the exact same experience with the light pink leather tributes. I always comfortably wear a 39 in the tribute ( I have 3 other pairs - black, blue & grey) and it fits perfectly.  However, in the pink leather my heel is right at the edge.  I went to Neiman's and tried them on in 39.5, but they were tad too big and you could see the inner sole. I decided to keep the 39 as I figure the shoe will stretch a bit with wear. The light pink color is so pretty I can't wait to wear them! Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## Aremkay

I've been in love with the tributes since forever but promised myself I'll only get them when I lose weight. My guilty confession: I got them them before I lost the weight but I just fell in love the second I stepped in them!


----------



## rose60610

Aremkay said:


> I've been in love with the tributes since forever but promised myself I'll only get them when I lose weight. My guilty confession: I got them them before I lost the weight but I just fell in love the second I stepped in them!



I have the same ones. Congrats! They're gorgeous and you're smart to get them before another price increase. 

Since the style has been around a while, I asked a SP at Neiman Marcus last week how they're selling. She said they still can't keep them in stock. 

Enjoy in good health. Aren't they great?


----------



## Aremkay

rose60610 said:


> I have the same ones. Congrats! They're gorgeous and you're smart to get them before another price increase.
> 
> Since the style has been around a while, I asked a SP at Neiman Marcus last week how they're selling. She said they still can't keep them in stock.
> 
> Enjoy in good health. Aren't they great?



Thank you! they're gorgeous! The SA told me that black doesn't even go on sale. I don't know if that's true lol but it still made me feel better about getting them on full price. Getting the VAT back didnt hurt either


----------



## rdgldy

Aremkay said:


> I've been in love with the tributes since forever but promised myself I'll only get them when I lose weight. My guilty confession: I got them them before I lost the weight but I just fell in love the second I stepped in them!




Congratulations, they're beautiful!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hello, Tribute lovers, need your help
I am not an expert in Tributes, and there's not much information in the internet about how to spot fake Tributes. 
What I noticed, that there are Tributes with different logos on the insole, like on this picture. 






And also  there are 2 different types of buckles, first has Saint Laurent Paris engraving on it, and the second doesn&#8217;t. I believe these are new and old versions of this style.





Did I get it right that the ones with type of logo in the circle are not engraved, and the other one, without a circle, just with YSL letters,  have engraving? 
Or it depends? 


TIA!


----------



## Freckles1

I have both styles and the style on the right ( black ) is the older style for sure. And mine are authentic


----------



## PinkCheetah

For anyone who hasn't seen...Rue La La has several pairs of Tribs today (and other SL shoes, bags and sunglasses), including several neutrals/metallics and mid-heels!


----------



## contributor

I plan on buying a pair but I have a question on quality: do the plain leather (not patent) hold up? Do you think they'll last for years with normal wear? I avoid walking on pavement with my good shoes.

Thank you.


----------



## gymangel812

contributor said:


> I plan on buying a pair but I have a question on quality: do the plain leather (not patent) hold up? Do you think they'll last for years with normal wear? I avoid walking on pavement with my good shoes.
> 
> Thank you.


mine have held up well.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Freckles1 said:


> I have both styles and the style on the right ( black ) is the older style for sure. And mine are authentic



thanks a lot! (better late than never)


----------



## Aremkay

Wore them for the first time &#128150;


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Just a question for those who own a pair of patent tributes. Does the patent tend to wash off? I mean if you have it for a long time, will it still be shiny?


----------



## gymangel812

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Just a question for those who own a pair of patent tributes. Does the patent tend to wash off? I mean if you have it for a long time, will it still be shiny?


mine are still shiny after many wears


----------



## LadyLux96

Lol i just ordered a pair of the higher heeled version and im 5'11. People always tell me im too tall for high heels, but i still love them.


----------



## LadyLux96

How is the sizing on these? Are the true to size compared to your american shoe sizing? The black patent are gorge!


----------



## Privik

LadyLux96 said:


> Lol i just ordered a pair of the higher heeled version and im 5'11. People always tell me im too tall for high heels, but i still love them.



How is the air up there? I am 5.4" and very comfortable with 4" heels, anything higher than that may be too much for me!


----------



## Sookie888

gymangel812 said:


> mine are still shiny after many wears



Thank you. Thinking of getting a red patent for Christmas!


----------



## Celinia

Received my new YSL tribute sandals!! Lizard pattern leather s1.postimg.org/l9o9nbva7/image.jpg


----------



## Celinia

postimg.org/image/ihmtbvq0h/


----------



## SLCsocialite

I can't stop wearing my tribs, even in the fall!


----------



## Lavidav

SLCsocialite said:


> I can't stop wearing my tribs, even in the fall!




Love it!


----------



## Gergirl83

I'm thinking about getting my first ysl tribute sandals, I've tried them on and they're SO comfortable. My question is, which color? I'm deciding between the nude patent leather or the earth colored ones... Suggestions? Does the patent leather scratch easily?


----------



## nascar fan

Love mine


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> Love mine




Love it -you look amazing


----------



## deej87

Anyone have a good Nordstrom SA for shoes? Designer shoes like the tributes. Would love to buy tributes thorough an SA at Nordstom


----------



## Lavidav

Gergirl83 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first ysl tribute sandals, I've tried them on and they're SO comfortable. My question is, which color? I'm deciding between the nude patent leather or the earth colored ones... Suggestions? Does the patent leather scratch easily?




Go for nude.  I have a patent gray a few years old and they still look new, no scratches that I can see.


----------



## randr21

Gergirl83 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first ysl tribute sandals, I've tried them on and they're SO comfortable. My question is, which color? I'm deciding between the nude patent leather or the earth colored ones... Suggestions? Does the patent leather scratch easily?



Love patent, and it hasnt scratched at all. Go with color that will match your wardrobe most.


----------



## rose60610

Gergirl83 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first ysl tribute sandals, I've tried them on and they're SO comfortable. My question is, which color? I'm deciding between the nude patent leather or the earth colored ones... Suggestions? Does the patent leather scratch easily?



I have the black patents, love them! No scratches after a year. At a fund raiser event, I wore them for five standing hours, and they were comfortable all the while. YSL has a few earth colors, they're all beautiful.  Please update on your decision, you'll love them!


----------



## deej87

SLCsocialite said:


> I can't stop wearing my tribs, even in the fall!




You look amazing! Those shoes are just fantastic!


----------



## deej87

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hello, Tribute lovers, need your help
> I am not an expert in Tributes, and there's not much information in the internet about how to spot fake Tributes.
> What I noticed, that there are Tributes with different logos on the insole, like on this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also  there are 2 different types of buckles, first has Saint Laurent Paris engraving on it, and the second doesnt. I believe these are new and old versions of this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I get it right that the ones with type of logo in the circle are not engraved, and the other one, without a circle, just with YSL letters,  have engraving?
> Or it depends?
> 
> 
> TIA!




I have no idea. I wish I could authenticate tributes


----------



## Dany_37

My lovely YSL Tribs!


----------



## Laurawatt88

Can anybody authenticate these tributes for me please.


----------



## wiz

I am looking for these in a size 40, but it looks like they're phasing them out. :cry: They are not even on ysl.com anymore; only the 150 mm.

I'm looking for Pale Blush or Pale Rose with the 75mm heel.

images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/product_assets/X/2/7/Z/L/NMX27ZL_mu.jpg


----------



## Lavidav

wiz said:


> I am looking for these in a size 40, but it looks like they're phasing them out. :cry: They are not even on ysl.com anymore; only the 150 mm.
> 
> I'm looking for Pale Blush or Pale Rose with the 75mm heel.
> 
> images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/product_assets/X/2/7/Z/L/NMX27ZL_mu.jpg




MYHABIT.COM  has the 75mm in "poudre" patent leather size 40.


----------



## Bisoux78

Just ordered my first pair in the python embossed calf skin...went up half a size based on all the reviews that they run small ish.

When people say they're "comfortable", can I literally go through a whole wedding wearing these w/o being in some kind of discomfort? I bought them specifically for all the weddings I'm attending this year! lol.

Can't wait for them to arrive! *keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## gymangel812

Bisoux78 said:


> Just ordered my first pair in the python embossed calf skin...went up half a size based on all the reviews that they run small ish.
> 
> When people say they're "comfortable", can I literally go through a whole wedding wearing these w/o being in some kind of discomfort? I bought them specifically for all the weddings I'm attending this year! lol.
> 
> Can't wait for them to arrive! *keeping my fingers crossed*


yes my most comfortable heels i've ever owned. they're the only heels i wear when i know i'll be walking a decent bit with no back up flats lol.


----------



## Bisoux78

gymangel812 said:


> yes my most comfortable heels i've ever owned. they're the only heels i wear when i know i'll be walking a decent bit with no back up flats lol.



Thanks for the info! I'm so excited for mine to finally get here!


----------



## Luv n bags

*


----------



## asianbarbie

Hi everyone, I'm an ultimate 39.5 in CL and 39.5 in Valentino rockstud. What size of tribute would I fit? I'm planning on scoring a pair on eBay but am not sure if I should go 39 or 39.5? PS. My feet are on the more narrow side! Thank you lots ladies!!


----------



## randr21

asianbarbie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm an ultimate 39.5 in CL and 39.5 in Valentino rockstud. What size of tribute would I fit? I'm planning on scoring a pair on eBay but am not sure if I should go 39 or 39.5? PS. My feet are on the more narrow side! Thank you lots ladies!!


If you're usually a 9, I'd go with that.


----------



## PrincessCypress

asianbarbie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm an ultimate 39.5 in CL and 39.5 in Valentino rockstud. What size of tribute would I fit? I'm planning on scoring a pair on eBay but am not sure if I should go 39 or 39.5? PS. My feet are on the more narrow side! Thank you lots ladies!!



Hi, asianbarbie! I'm also a 39.5 in Valentino rockstud kitten heels (except for the patent leather ones, I have wide feet so I size up to a 40) and I took a 39.5 in the Tributes. I have the shorter heel fuchsia leather and the high heel black croc embossed and both fit me the same. HTH!


----------



## asianbarbie

PrincessCypress said:


> Hi, asianbarbie! I'm also a 39.5 in Valentino rockstud kitten heels (except for the patent leather ones, I have wide feet so I size up to a 40) and I took a 39.5 in the Tributes. I have the shorter heel fuchsia leather and the high heel black croc embossed and both fit me the same. HTH!


Thanks Hun!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Cobalt blue Tributes


----------



## PinkPudding

Is there any of you who have the tributes in a ysl black box?
I just purchased my second pair and received them in a black box. I wonder since my previous pair came in a ysl white box. Now im questioning the authenticity &#128547;&#128547;

I will post some pics to get them authenticate in the appropriate thread, but Im jut asking a quick question here in case anyone has them in a ysl black box. Thx

Edit: on a second thought it could be the new box since they changed their name (?)


----------



## loves

Mine were all black boxes.


----------



## nastasja

PinkPudding said:


> I just purchased my second pair and received them in a black box. I wonder since my previous pair came in a ysl white box. Now im questioning the authenticity [emoji21]




I have quite a few YSL's (Tributes and non) from a few years ago and they are all in white boxes. The newer shoes are now in black boxes.


----------



## PinkPudding

Wew thanks ladiess thats a relief


----------



## Luv n bags

YSL Tributes in Caramel


----------



## randr21

tigertrixie said:


> YSL Tributes in Caramel
> View attachment 3355664


Those were made for you, so sleek!


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> Those were made for you, so sleek!




Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Blue patent leather


----------



## allyrae

tigertrixie said:


> Blue patent leather
> View attachment 3359244




This is so gorgeous! Love the vibrant blue! [emoji7]


----------



## allyrae

Can I ask the ladies here if the Tribute 105 is comfortable?


----------



## gymangel812

allyrae said:


> Can I ask the ladies here if the Tribute 105 is comfortable?


yes


----------



## hellomashimaro

Are they from this season? Ysl do royal blue like no other &#128525;


----------



## Privik

hellomashimaro said:


> Are they from this season? Ysl do royal blue like no other &#128525;



I agree! That is a lovely Royal blue  I wonder this blue would look good with light or dark denim. I have been thinking about getting those but first I want to get the red one to match with my Chanel boy bag.


----------



## hellomashimaro

Privik said:


> I agree! That is a lovely Royal blue  I wonder this blue would look good with light or dark denim. I have been thinking about getting those but first I want to get the red one to match with my Chanel boy bag.


I love royal blue with light denim! I like it with dark too but it's striking with a light wash. Lol I also want red ones, but only in patent which are a little more difficult to track down!


----------



## Lavidav

allyrae said:


> Can I ask the ladies here if the Tribute 105 is comfortable?




Definitely!


----------



## Privik

hellomashimaro said:


> I love royal blue with light denim! I like it with dark too but it's striking with a light wash. Lol I also want red ones, but only in patent which are a little more difficult to track down!



I think so too, the Royal Blue would look amazing with light denim and white top! I bought the red ones in lower heels today the next step is to get them in the blue, oh  boy...I am in trouble


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> I love royal blue with light denim! I like it with dark too but it's striking with a light wash. Lol I also want red ones, but only in patent which are a little more difficult to track down!


I think I saw red patent tribs at Woodbury Outlets.


----------



## Privik

randr21 said:


> I think I saw red patent tribs at Woodbury Outlets.



Oh wow! At the outlets? That must be cheaper then. I was looking for non patent in low heel and I found them at BG  I didn't know they were on sale until I purchased them


----------



## sexyladyyy

I need a purple or light pink patent. I already have nude, black, blue and red, all in 75. They are the only heels i trust for my feet. Any online sale for Tribs?


----------



## baghagg

sexyladyyy said:


> I need a purple or light pink patent. I already have nude, black, blue and red, all in 75. They are the only heels i trust for my feet. Any online sale for Tribs?



My Saks SA had these in pink leather yesterday on sale.  PM me for SA contact details.


----------



## sexyladyyy

baghagg said:


> My Saks SA had these in pink leather yesterday on sale.  PM me for SA contact details.




Thanks dear but I'm looking at patent leather. Is it patent? Will PM you. Thanks much!


----------



## baghagg

sexyladyyy said:


> Thanks dear but I'm looking at patent leather. Is it patent? Will PM you. Thanks much!



No,  regular leather,  here's a pic


----------



## Privik

sexyladyyy said:


> I need a purple or light pink patent. I already have nude, black, blue and red, all in 75. They are the only heels i trust for my feet. Any online sale for Tribs?



Sounds like a great collection! i am also 7.5 for YSL  Pics please


----------



## Privik

A new addition to my YSL collection. I really love the New red color


----------



## ptqcangel08

Hi everyone, I have a pair of silver metallic tributes that is not getting much love because I can't figure out a way to incorporate them into my work outfits.  Would you ladies here provide inputs on how I can make these gorgeous shoes work for a business casual office without looking unprofessional? My concern is the platforms and the perceptions it generate.


----------



## baghagg

ptqcangel08 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a pair of silver metallic tributes that is not getting much love because I can't figure out a way to incorporate them into my work outfits.  Would you ladies here provide inputs on how I can make these gorgeous shoes work for a business casual office without looking unprofessional? My concern is the platforms and the perceptions it generate.



If you're in a conservative profession,  I'm afraid there is no way to wear them and maintain a professional perception.   If you are not in a conservative profession, maybe a longer, wider at the bottom (flouncy) skirt in a floral pattern perhaps and a silky material with some type of blazer.


----------



## nashpoo

sexyladyyy said:


> Thanks dear but I'm looking at patent leather. Is it patent? Will PM you. Thanks much!




I'm not sure if you only want pink patent but i saw some light blue patent ones at Nordstrom on sale


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> A new addition to my YSL collection. I really love the New red color




I love these! Were they on sale?


----------



## randr21

Privik said:


> A new addition to my YSL collection. I really love the New red color


Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## ohbytheway

Today I was at Nordstrom Rack in Bradenton, FL and there is a pair of size 11 (41.5) black patent tribute sandals on sale for $249.97.  The bottom said worn and refurbished but they looked perfect.  There is tiny mark on the front of one of them that you really have to look hard to see and the soles have been touched up.  They were a bit too small for me but maybe someone else here can enjoy them.


----------



## ptqcangel08

baghagg said:


> If you're in a conservative profession,  I'm afraid there is no way to wear them and maintain a professional perception.   If you are not in a conservative profession, maybe a longer, wider at the bottom (flouncy) skirt in a floral pattern perhaps and a silky material with some type of blazer.




Thanks for ur response.  My office isn't super conservative. We are allowed to wear cropped pants with a blouse and no blazer.  I'm just having trouble getting more wear out of my tributes. Sigh...


----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> I love these! Were they on sale?



Me too! Yes Well at the time when I called in I was prepared to pay the full price, which is rare but this color is just too good to pass. I had seen them online BG, I have been drooling over it ever since! I was thinking about the full price for couple of days and by then they were gone. It took me a while to get hands on these beauties, when the SA was placing my order he goes "oh.. these are on sale" the magic words...LOL Now I know why it was a challenge to get a hold of SA in the designer shoes department, it's because BG was having in store pre sale.


----------



## Privik

randr21 said:


> Such a gorgeous color.



Thank you! Yes, I think the color looks so luscious, it is even better in person and it goes nice with my red chevron boy bag


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> Me too! Yes Well at the time when I called in I was prepared to pay the full price, which is rare but this color is just too good to pass. I had seen them online BG, I have been drooling over it ever since! I was thinking about the full price for couple of days and by then they were gone. It took me a while to get hands on these beauties, when the SA was placing my order he goes "oh.. these are on sale" the magic words...LOL Now I know why it was a challenge to get a hold of SA in the designer shoes department, it's because BG was having in store pre sale.




They were meant to be yours...they are gorgeous!


----------



## hellomashimaro

Anyone know how the sizing is on the Jane sandal compare to the tributes is? The thin strap in the higher heel 

Ta!


----------



## chicNclassy

I am about to pull the trigger on getting another pair of tributes from the farfetch sale...I think I am hooked after buying my first pair last week!


----------



## randr21

ptqcangel08 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a pair of silver metallic tributes that is not getting much love because I can't figure out a way to incorporate them into my work outfits.  Would you ladies here provide inputs on how I can make these gorgeous shoes work for a business casual office without looking unprofessional? My concern is the platforms and the perceptions it generate.


Wide legged and palazzo pants with these would look great, esp in white for summer or black or navy in linen or silk.  Add a tank and a jacket or cardi and you should be good.


----------



## randr21

Privik said:


> Thank you! Yes, I think the color looks so luscious, it is even better in person and it goes nice with my red chevron boy bag


Bag and shoe pairing shot pls!


----------



## Privik

randr21 said:


> Bag and shoe pairing shot pls!



Sorry I couldn't take better pics because of the lighting. 





I think the Boy bag pairs better with the CLBs.


----------



## bernardett

I am thinking of getting a pair of these and not sure what size to order. I am normally a 36 in Jimmy Choo, Aquazzura and Sergio Rossi. Do you guys think I should go for 36 or 36.5? Thank you


----------



## rose60610

bernardett said:


> I am thinking of getting a pair of these and not sure what size to order. I am normally a 36 in Jimmy Choo, Aquazzura and Sergio Rossi. Do you guys think I should go for 36 or 36.5? Thank you



I normally wear a 6 and my Tributes are also a 6. Occasionally (not often) I can wear a 5 1/2 in sandals but not other styles. The times I've ordered a 6 1/2 were when an online description said "runs small, order a half (or full) size up". I've always gone back to the 6 because the 6 1/2 was still too big. I also have Choo and Aquazzura. Hope this helps.


----------



## ptqcangel08

randr21 said:


> Wide legged and palazzo pants with these would look great, esp in white for summer or black or navy in linen or silk.  Add a tank and a jacket or cardi and you should be good.




Thanks! Will try to look for some wide legged plants this weekend.


----------



## randr21

Privik said:


> Sorry I couldn't take better pics because of the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Boy bag pairs better with the CLBs.


What a beautiful bag. The loubs arent shabby either [emoji6] .  I bet if you pair the red tribs with a black clutch, it'd be killer.


----------



## randr21

bernardett said:


> I am thinking of getting a pair of these and not sure what size to order. I am normally a 36 in Jimmy Choo, Aquazzura and Sergio Rossi. Do you guys think I should go for 36 or 36.5? Thank you


I say 36


----------



## Privik

bernardett said:


> I am thinking of getting a pair of these and not sure what size to order. I am normally a 36 in Jimmy Choo, Aquazzura and Sergio Rossi. Do you guys think I should go for 36 or 36.5? Thank you



The YSL runs true to size for me. My usual size is 37.5 and that's what I get, this one time I got them in 38 and I had to return it. I go half size up in Prada, Gucci and Jimmy Choo but CLBs size varies depending on the style. If you are new to the brand I think it is a good idea to try it out in store before purchasing online


----------



## Privik

randr21 said:


> What a beautiful bag. The loubs arent shabby either [emoji6] .  I bet if you pair the red tribs with a black clutch, it'd be killer.



Thank you! I think so too, but I don't own any clutch although I do have black Chanel classic flap, I think that will pair nicely with my red YSL.


----------



## lovebrandname

I bought these! patent baby blue...my first pair!!
I'm hoping they fit as usually I'm a size 38 but all nordstrom had left was 38.5....


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hello! I bought two these week via online. One is a new army color leather from Nordstrom online sale. The other one is light blue patent from ysl online. 
Too excited! If all orders pushes through, I'll have 6 Tribs in my rack [emoji33]

Anybody here who has light blue and new army color in actual? Wanted to see it so I know which clothes to match [emoji5]


----------



## Luv n bags

All these shoes look beautiful!


----------



## bernardett

rose60610 said:


> I normally wear a 6 and my Tributes are also a 6. Occasionally (not often) I can wear a 5 1/2 in sandals but not other styles. The times I've ordered a 6 1/2 were when an online description said "runs small, order a half (or full) size up". I've always gone back to the 6 because the 6 1/2 was still too big. I also have Choo and Aquazzura. Hope this helps.



Thank you that helps a lot. Now I just have to make up my mind about color


----------



## bernardett

randr21 said:


> I say 36



Thank you will order a 36, super excited


----------



## bernardett

Privik said:


> The YSL runs true to size for me. My usual size is 37.5 and that's what I get, this one time I got them in 38 and I had to return it. I go half size up in Prada, Gucci and Jimmy Choo but CLBs size varies depending on the style. If you are new to the brand I think it is a good idea to try it out in store before purchasing online



Thank you will go for the 36, love the look of this shoe.


----------



## Privik

bernardett said:


> Thank you will go for the 36, love the look of this shoe.



IKR? They don't just look great but comfortable as well! I have bunch of colors but I don't have one in black, which will be my next as soon as my bank account has recovered from the other two purchases  The below is my collection (brown, gray, wine and fuchsia) before I got the red and blue.


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> IKR? They don't just look great but comfortable as well! I have bunch of colors but I don't have one in black, which will be my next as soon as my bank account has recovered from the other two purchases  The below is my collection (brown, gray, wine and fuchsia) before I got the red and blue.




Overstock has black patent 105mm for $699!


----------



## randr21

Privik said:


> IKR? They don't just look great but comfortable as well! I have bunch of colors but I don't have one in black, which will be my next as soon as my bank account has recovered from the other two purchases  The below is my collection (brown, gray, wine and fuchsia) before I got the red and blue.


What an awesome range of colors...I love each and every one.  And yes, the black is a must.


----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> Overstock has black patent 105mm for $699!
> View attachment 3368484



O_O I didn't think Overstock sells YSL! Nice, thank you. I am probably going to get them from NM or Sakes since I have couple gift cards


----------



## Privik

randr21 said:


> What an awesome range of colors...I love each and every one.  And yes, the black is a must.



Thank you  I think after I get one in black the next will be the nude or beige Oh boy, it's never ending story


----------



## bernardett

Privik said:


> IKR? They don't just look great but comfortable as well! I have bunch of colors but I don't have one in black, which will be my next as soon as my bank account has recovered from the other two purchases  The below is my collection (brown, gray, wine and fuchsia) before I got the red and blue.



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Luv n bags

If you can't tell, I have a thing for cobalt blue! These are the lower heels in suede


----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> If you can't tell, I have a thing for cobalt blue! These are the lower heels in suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373204
> View attachment 3373205
> View attachment 3373206



Oh that royal blue!  They look beautiful on you. I got this same color in lower heels but it is not suede, it looks and feels like caviar textured leather. I saw them at Saks a few weeks ago and couldn't stop thinking about it. I am so addicted these style


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> Oh that royal blue!  They look beautiful on you. I got this same color in lower heels but it is not suede, it looks and feels like caviar textured leather. I saw them at Saks a few weeks ago and couldn't stop thinking about it. I am so addicted these style




I am addicted too.  I have three pairs of cobalt blue.  Suede, higher heels like what you have and higher heeled patent leather.  I also have the red color.  So addicting!!


----------



## Luv n bags




----------



## sexyladyyy

My addition to my current 4 Tribs 
They're the only heels I'm comfortable with 

Got this both on sale via online. The new army color from Nordstrom and light blue patent from ysl 

Excited to use them!


----------



## Luv n bags

sexyladyyy said:


> My addition to my current 4 Tribs
> They're the only heels I'm comfortable with
> 
> Got this both on sale via online. The new army color from Nordstrom and light blue patent from ysl
> 
> Excited to use them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377685




Love them! Especially the army green!


----------



## sexyladyyy

tigertrixie said:


> Love them! Especially the army green!




Thanks! Excited to use them! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Privik

sexyladyyy said:


> My addition to my current 4 Tribs
> They're the only heels I'm comfortable with
> 
> Got this both on sale via online. The new army color from Nordstrom and light blue patent from ysl
> 
> Excited to use them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377685



Very pretty! I had purchased the light blue in high heels couple of years ago because the color is just so beautiful, but I found myself reaching for more basic colors, so I sold them. 

BTW, I like the new packaging, much better than the plain white box. My red and blue both came in this beautiful black, sturdy box


----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3373763




Oh you got the red one in high heels! I  these


----------



## randr21

Privik said:


> A new addition to my YSL collection. I really love the New red color


Sigh...came back to daydream about this pair of shoes.  Its such a pretty red on one of my favorite shoe designs.  Have you worn them out yet?  These are the 85 or 105?


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> Oh you got the red one in high heels! I  these




Yes! I love the color!


----------



## lovebrandname

I bought the exact same 2 colors from nordstrom too! I think the army green is fairly like a brown so it matches alot of stuff. I've only paired the baby blue patent with summer dresses so far.


----------



## sexyladyyy

lovebrandname said:


> I bought the exact same 2 colors from nordstrom too! I think the army green is fairly like a brown so it matches alot of stuff. I've only paired the baby blue patent with summer dresses so far.




Yes i agree on the army green. I can wear it with my brown attire. 
For the light blue, thinking of using it for my dark jeans. Didn't expect that its quite hard to dress this.


----------



## Privik

randr21 said:


> Sigh...came back to daydream about this pair of shoes.  Its such a pretty red on one of my favorite shoe designs.  Have you worn them out yet?  These are the 85 or 105?



Not yet, but I am planning to take them out soon  they are the 85. I have only one pair in 105 (fuchsia color) and the rest are in 85.


----------



## coniglietta

I want to get these shoes so badly! They look so comfy and beautiful....It doesn't help that Tributes are on sale on many high end shopping sites right now. I love this, this, and this (but this one looks different from the normal Tribute, the vamp is braided differently). Even so, these are still $500-600 ... *Sigh* I still want a pair. Is anyone willing to play devil's advocate and help me take the plunge  ?


----------



## Luv n bags

coniglietta said:


> I want to get these shoes so badly! They look so comfy and beautiful....It doesn't help that Tributes are on sale on many high end shopping sites right now. I love this, this, and this (but this one looks different from the normal Tribute, the vamp is braided differently). Even so, these are still $500-600 ... *Sigh* I still want a pair. Is anyone willing to play devil's advocate and help me take the plunge  ?



They are worth the price! Farfetch seems to have some really good prices.  And these shoes are sexy - in the 85mm or the 105mm.  Just....sexy!!


----------



## chicNclassy

coniglietta said:


> I want to get these shoes so badly! They look so comfy and beautiful....It doesn't help that Tributes are on sale on many high end shopping sites right now. I love this, this, and this (but this one looks different from the normal Tribute, the vamp is braided differently). Even so, these are still $500-600 ... *Sigh* I still want a pair. Is anyone willing to play devil's advocate and help me take the plunge  ?



That last one with the studs, I actually ordered them on farfetch when the sale first started. I had to return them because while they looked gorg, it felt like walking on wood! It was too uncomfortable which I was surprised by because I thought it would be like the regular tributes but nope. So just FYI. But $398 is a great price!


----------



## Privik

coniglietta said:


> I want to get these shoes so badly! They look so comfy and beautiful....It doesn't help that Tributes are on sale on many high end shopping sites right now. I love this, this, and this (but this one looks different from the normal Tribute, the vamp is braided differently). Even so, these are still $500-600 ... *Sigh* I still want a pair. Is anyone willing to play devil's advocate and help me take the plunge  ?



Like Tigertrixie said, they are so worth the money. I have never paid the full price on any of my YSL tributes and I stick to the original style because they are best! I love each and every pair I have and I think the lowest price I paid was on my textured grey ones, which was $357 plus tax from Saks. Though it is hit and miss, I keep browsing the high end stores websites after the sales starts and then wait and see. So far, I have found the color and size I wished for except black(non-patent) in low heels but I have a good size gift card which will be handy when I am ready to buy the black ones. I know those are hard to find on sale I say if you can afford it then go for it or just save up and then go for it


----------



## sexyladyyy

Wearing the baby blue in this gloomy weather


----------



## Luv n bags

sexyladyyy said:


> Wearing the baby blue in this gloomy weather
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382565



Beautiful!


----------



## Yaz34

Hi to all

Im new here, found this forum when searching for " Are tributes still fashionable". I have 3 pairs in high heel version which i have never worn and im wondering should i sell them or hold on?


----------



## chicNclassy

Yaz34 said:


> Hi to all
> 
> Im new here, found this forum when searching for " Are tributes still fashionable". I have 3 pairs in high heel version which i have never worn and im wondering should i sell them or hold on?



If you haven't worn them and don't plan on doing so then I would say sell them and get something you will actually wear. The only things that aren't fashionable are the things you don't want to wear  I think they are classics that will always be fashionable IMO.


----------



## Yaz34

Thank you for your reply chicNclassy., I do love them I think as I'm quite tall 5"7 I feel super tall. I am thinking of selling them and buying lower version which is a shame.Do you have tall or short version?


----------



## chicNclassy

Yaz34 said:


> Thank you for your reply chicNclassy., I do love them I think as I'm quite tall 5"7 I feel super tall. I am thinking of selling them and buying lower version which is a shame.Do you have tall or short version?



I have both the tall and shorter versions but I prefer the shorter ones because they are much easier to walk in for me. I think if you feel more comfortable with the shorter ones, go for it!


----------



## Luv n bags

chicNclassy said:


> I have both the tall and shorter versions but I prefer the shorter ones because they are much easier to walk in for me. I think if you feel more comfortable with the shorter ones, go for it!



I agree.  I have both the tall and short versions.  I always reach for the shorter versions for everyday living.  I wear the higher ones on special occasions or date nights.


----------



## rdgldy

Yaz34 said:


> Hi to all
> 
> Im new here, found this forum when searching for " Are tributes still fashionable". I have 3 pairs in high heel version which i have never worn and im wondering should i sell them or hold on?


I had the higher ones and sold them and purchased the shorter ones. The higher ones made me feel so unbalanced, but the lower are great!


----------



## randr21

Just wore my black calf ones yesterday and they were so comfy and looked great w/ my wide legged jumpsuit.


----------



## deej87

After loving these shoes for years today I finally became the proud owner of a pair. I got the rose color in 80mm at SAKS on sale.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

deej87 said:


> After loving these shoes for years today I finally became the proud owner of a pair. I got the rose color in 80mm at SAKS on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399128



I love this color!  Lucky you!


----------



## Luv n bags

My new Fushia - lower heels.  Purchased from the YSL Outlet in Cabazon for $419.


----------



## Luv n bags

Two more pics


----------



## Luv n bags




----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3412761


Oooo Nice! This week I got the Marine Patent for $402 from Nordi  and the Porcel (white) from Neiman Marcus. I can't believe I got 4 Pairs with in past 3 months.


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> Oooo Nice! This week I got the Marine Patent for $402 from Nordi  and the Porcel (white) from Neiman Marcus. I can't believe I got 4 Pairs with in past 3 months.



They are like M&M's...need all in every color and heel height!


----------



## Luv n bags

Blue suede Tribs and Fushia leather Tribs.  Both in the lower heel.


----------



## gatorpooh

My first pair of Tributes. The color is platine. They are a very light metallic gold. I really struggled with sizing on these. I am a true US 8, but usually have to buy a half size up in sandals. I ordered both the 8 and the 8.5. Both fit, but the straps on the 8.5 were a little big and the shoes felt a little floppy. I ended up taking TTS.


----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> Blue suede Tribs and Fushia leather Tribs.  Both in the lower heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418477
> View attachment 3418479


I love how you matched the royal blue with your dress, very pretty! Looking sexy in Fushia


----------



## Privik

gatorpooh said:


> My first pair of Tributes. The color is platine. They are a very light metallic gold. I really struggled with sizing on these. I am a true US 8, but usually have to buy a half size up in sandals. I ordered both the 8 and the 8.5. Both fit, but the straps on the 8.5 were a little big and the shoes felt a little floppy. I ended up taking TTS.
> 
> View attachment 3419052



They look amazing! I was going to order this color in low heels from NM but I had to restrain myself since I went over the top with spending in the past 3 months  I have only one pair in the high heels and rest of them in low heels. I have got to take them out today


----------



## Luv n bags

gatorpooh said:


> My first pair of Tributes. The color is platine. They are a very light metallic gold. I really struggled with sizing on these. I am a true US 8, but usually have to buy a half size up in sandals. I ordered both the 8 and the 8.5. Both fit, but the straps on the 8.5 were a little big and the shoes felt a little floppy. I ended up taking TTS.
> 
> View attachment 3419052



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> They look amazing! I was going to order this color in low heels from NM but I had to restrain myself since I went over the top with spending in the past 3 months  I have only one pair in the high heels and rest of them in low heels. I have got to take them out today



Take them out! Let's see some pics!


----------



## Luv n bags

Privik said:


> I love how you matched the royal blue with your dress, very pretty! Looking sexy in Fushia



Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

I've been stalking the Neiman Marcus website for the past few weeks, hoping someone would return the Marine Patent Tributes in an 8 or 8.5. I lucked out this morning and snagged them. They have already shipped [emoji4]


----------



## chicNclassy

gatorpooh said:


> I've been stalking the Neiman Marcus website for the past few weeks, hoping someone would return the Marine Patent Tributes in an 8 or 8.5. I lucked out this morning and snagged them. They have already shipped [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424569



Oh wow nice!! How much did you get them for?


----------



## gatorpooh

chicNclassy said:


> Oh wow nice!! How much did you get them for?



Thanks! They were $428 including taxes.


----------



## Privik

gatorpooh said:


> Thanks! They were $428 including taxes.



Good catch! congrats I love this color. NM is one of my favorite site to shop designer goodies, I visit it almost everyday I got the same ones from Nordi but in lower heels. Did you know these were additional 20% off on NM site two days ago? Unfortunately, they are hard to come by in the size you need when they go on sale with deep discount like that.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

tigertrixie said:


> Blue suede Tribs and Fushia leather Tribs.  Both in the lower heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418477
> View attachment 3418479


The blue is stunning on you!! Love it!  and you have the Valentino I've been lusting over lately   Do you mind me asking how you find the chain after an extended period? Concern of it digging in has been holding me back


----------



## Luv n bags

CleopatraSelene said:


> The blue is stunning on you!! Love it!  and you have the Valentino I've been lusting over lately   Do you mind me asking how you find the chain after an extended period? Concern of it digging in has been holding me back



Thank you! The chain is very smooth and lightweight.  The bag is light, too.  The chain does not dig in.  But I also wrap the chain around my hand, or, I wear it cross body.  Very versatile!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! The chain is very smooth and lightweight.  The bag is light, too.  The chain does not dig in.  But I also wrap the chain around my hand, or, I wear it cross body.  Very versatile!



Thank you!


----------



## Porsha

I have a pair of the lower heel Tribute and am thinking about buying a pair in the higher heel.  Could you advise me if the sizing is the same?  In the lower heel I wear a 39 although a 38.5 is nearly as good a fit.  Also how does the higher heel Tribute compare in terms of comfort?   Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Lavidav

Porsha said:


> I have a pair of the lower heel Tribute and am thinking about buying a pair in the higher heel.  Could you advise me if the sizing is the same?  In the lower heel I wear a 39 although a 38.5 is nearly as good a fit.  Also how does the higher heel Tribute compare in terms of comfort?   Thanks for any help you can give me.



I can do a 39 or 39.5 in the patent leather on the 105 tributes. In regular leather the 39.5's are a tad loose around my narrow foot,but the length is good in both sizes.  You could probably get away with either size.


----------



## jyyanks

So excited. Just got my first pair - they are way more comfortable than my louboutins! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3462100


----------



## randr21

jyyanks said:


> So excited. Just got my first pair - they are way more comfortable than my louboutins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462100


Looks great on your feet.  I havent bought CLs for many years now...and havent looked back since.


----------



## jyyanks

randr21 said:


> Looks great on your feet.  I havent bought CLs for many years now...and havent looked back since.



Thank you!  I'm addicted to these shoes - they are so comfortable. I can't believe I've suffered in Louboutins for so long!  Now to look at some other styles......


----------



## Misstake7198

Privik said:


> Sorry I couldn't take better pics because of the lighting.
> Drooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Boy bag pairs better with the CLBs.


----------



## Misstake7198

My new Tributes, just arrived! They are perfect! [emoji7]


----------



## Misstake7198




----------



## randr21

Misstake7198 said:


> View attachment 3474369
> 
> My new Tributes, just arrived! They are perfect! [emoji7]


Great color on you.


----------



## jyyanks

Misstake7198 said:


> View attachment 3474370



The shoes look amazing on you!


----------



## Misstake7198

randr21 said:


> Great color on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Misstake7198

jyyanks said:


> The shoes look amazing on you!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Changeitup

These are amazing shoes and look fantastic on almost everyone. Even though the Tribute has been around since 2004, they remain beautiful, comfortable and chic. Fashion as its meant to be - making ladies look good year after year, wear after wear.  Thank you YSL!  Now, which new pair do I need....Kinda loving the Classic Tribute 75 in red leather at the moment.


----------



## *MJ*

Misstake7198 said:


> View attachment 3474369
> 
> My new Tributes, just arrived! They are perfect! [emoji7]



Gorgeous!! Love the color on you!! [emoji7][emoji7]
What is this color called?


----------



## bagnutt

Got my first pair of Tributes - found at Nordstrom Rack during their last "clear the rack" sale. So excited, they are brand new, transferred from the full line store [emoji7]


----------



## LavenderIce

Misstake7198 said:


> View attachment 3474370



Looks fantastic on you!  I want that colour now.



bagnutt said:


> Got my first pair of Tributes - found at Nordstrom Rack during their last "clear the rack" sale. So excited, they are brand new, transferred from the full line store [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3476401



Great find!  Congrats.


----------



## Changeitup

Such a great find, bagnutt, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## bagnutt

LavenderIce said:


> Looks fantastic on you!  I want that colour now.
> 
> 
> 
> Great find!  Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

Changeitup said:


> Such a great find, bagnutt, CONGRATULATIONS!



Thanks so much - excited to join the club!


----------



## Sunshine888

What do you ladies think of these silver lizard embossed ones? Too shiny? Do you like these better or the regular silver metallic leather better?


----------



## hhl4vr

I love them, myself


----------



## LavenderIce

Sunshine888 said:


> View attachment 3479223
> View attachment 3479224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of these silver lizard embossed ones? Too shiny? Do you like these better or the regular silver metallic leather better?


You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Sunshine888 said:


> View attachment 3479223
> View attachment 3479224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of these silver lizard embossed ones? Too shiny? Do you like these better or the regular silver metallic leather better?


I like the embossed ones better, variation in surface texture means it will catch the light more. But I did find that the recent round of embossed styles fit differently than the normal leather/patent (I found them less comfy). So if it's possible to try them on first, I'd recommend it.


----------



## contributor

Got my first pair - the lower 4" heel. More versatile than the high one. I can wear them to work. I bought them in Asia and after the tax refund cost US$ 850. Slightly less than USA. Can anyone give me an idea of when stores like Saks and Neiman Marcus have shoe sales? Thanks!


----------



## Changeitup

Beautiful!  They will go with everything.


----------



## alicali

contributor said:


> View attachment 3492750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first pair - the lower 4" heel. More versatile than the high one. I can wear them to work. I bought them in Asia and after the tax refund cost US$ 850. Slightly less than USA. Can anyone give me an idea of when stores like Saks and Neiman Marcus have shoe sales? Thanks!



Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, and Barney's hold "designer sales" at the end of May and the end of November. The designer accessory sale selection tends to be limited to less popular styles and colors. If you are looking to buy popular luxury products, I recommend signing up for email offers and shopping during promotional pricing events. Two weeks ago, for example, Saks offered customers a discount of $200 off handbag purchases of $800+. I purchased a YSL wallet ($725 retail value; $548 after coupon) and a Tory Burch makeup bag ($95 retail; $72 after coupon). Although neither product was marked as a sale item, I received a discount of approximately 25% off my total ($820 before coupon; $620 after coupon). One caveat: Be sure to check the fine print at the bottom of any promotional email because designer exclusions apply. Hope this helps!


----------



## contributor

alicali said:


> Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, and Barney's hold "designer sales" at the end of May and the end of November. The designer accessory sale selection tends to be limited to less popular styles and colors. If you are looking to buy popular luxury products, I recommend signing up for email offers and shopping during promotional pricing events. Two weeks ago, for example, Saks offered customers a discount of $200 off handbag purchases of $800+. I purchased a YSL wallet ($725 retail value; $548 after coupon) and a Tory Burch makeup bag ($95 retail; $72 after coupon). Although neither product was marked as a sale item, I received a discount of approximately 25% off my total ($820 before coupon; $620 after coupon). One caveat: Be sure to check the fine print at the bottom of any promotional email because designer exclusions apply. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much! Very kind of you to share this info. I will take your advice.


----------



## everydaywei

Hi! I'm looking at purchasing my first pair of tributes in the 75 black patent version. I am a US 7, size 37.5 in Gucci, Gianvito Rossi and Charlotte Olympia. Should I get the 37.5 in the patent tribute 75? I read a review saying the patent version fits a half size small but the general consensus seems to be that tributes fit true to size. Please help!


----------



## randr21

everydaywei said:


> Hi! I'm looking at purchasing my first pair of tributes in the 75 black patent version. I am a US 7, size 37.5 in Gucci, Gianvito Rossi and Charlotte Olympia. Should I get the 37.5 in the patent tribute 75? I read a review saying the patent version fits a half size small but the general consensus seems to be that tributes fit true to size. Please help!


I wear 37 in Gucci, GR and Prada. All my tribs are 37. I recommend 37.5 for you.


----------



## Havanese 28

everydaywei said:


> Hi! I'm looking at purchasing my first pair of tributes in the 75 black patent version. I am a US 7, size 37.5 in Gucci, Gianvito Rossi and Charlotte Olympia. Should I get the 37.5 in the patent tribute 75? I read a review saying the patent version fits a half size small but the general consensus seems to be that tributes fit true to size. Please help!


I am a US 7 also and got these in a 37.5.  Are you looking to get the lower heel or the higher heel version?  They're beautiful shoes!


----------



## deej87

The ankle strap is too loose for me on my tributes- can I take them to a Cobbler to punch extra holes in the ankle strap? Has anyone done that before?


----------



## Luv n bags

deej87 said:


> The ankle strap is too loose for me on my tributes- can I take them to a Cobbler to punch extra holes in the ankle strap? Has anyone done that before?



Yes you can.  I have done so on a few of mine.  I also use foot petal strips if they are just a tad bit too big.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3531838


----------



## deej87

tigertrixie said:


> Yes you can.  I have done so on a few of mine.  I also use foot petal strips if they are just a tad bit too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531838




Thank you! I will do that! Here's my modeling pic- I scored these babies at the outlet on sale! So happy to finally have found black on sale


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Here's mine from a date night a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Luv n bags

I have never worn these high pair out - and I have 4 pairs of them! I always grab the lower heels.  I should take a chance!


----------



## hhl4vr

tigertrixie said:


> I have never worn these high pair out - and I have 4 pairs of them! I always grab the lower heels.  I should take a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545507
> View attachment 3545508


Wow, Tigertixie - you look amazing - hope you decided to wear them out -


----------



## Luv n bags

hhl4vr said:


> Wow, Tigertixie - you look amazing - hope you decided to wear them out -



Thank you!


----------



## _lili_

Misstake7198 said:


> View attachment 3474370


Nice colour. What is it called? great legs!


----------



## randr21

The outnet just got some tribs.


----------



## baghagg

randr21 said:


> The outnet just got some tribs.


Do you know what heel heights and/or colors,  by any chance?


----------



## randr21

baghagg said:


> Do you know what heel heights and/or colors,  by any chance?


I think i saw silver and red, but not sure about heights.  Just go and do a search before sizes are gone!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

randr21 said:


> I think i saw silver and red, but not sure about heights.  Just go and do a search before sizes are gone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks.   I reside approximately 2.5 hours away from the closest outlets,  so I rely on TPF Intel from time to time. ..  will reach out to outlets tomorrow during regular business hours.


----------



## randr21

baghagg said:


> Thanks.   I reside approximately 2.5 hours away from the closest outlets,  so I rely on TPF Intel from time to time. ..  will reach out to outlets tomorrow during regular business hours.


Ah, i meant theoutnet.com, not outlet. [emoji5] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

randr21 said:


> Ah, i meant theoutnet.com, not outlet. [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


BAHAHAHAHA thank you! That's funny,  I though it was a typo because I've never heard of the site lol


----------



## randr21

baghagg said:


> BAHAHAHAHA thank you! That's funny,  I though it was a typo because I've never heard of the site lol


Its the online outlet version of netaporter, so totally legit.  Saved you a drive! Hehe


----------



## baghagg

randr21 said:


> Its the online outlet version of netaporter, so totally legit.  Saved you a drive! Hehe


Yes you did - thank you!


----------



## deej87

Uh I have an issue with ysl tribute sandals I recently got at the saint laurent outlet. the buckles look really rusted and not shiny and nice. i just noticed this. is this a normal thing? do you think i can get the buckle replaced with a new one?


----------



## baghagg

deej87 said:


> Uh I have an issue with ysl tribute sandals I recently got at the saint laurent outlet. the buckles look really rusted and not shiny and nice. i just noticed this. is this a normal thing? do you think i can get the buckle replaced with a new one?


I recently got a pair from the outlet as well and the buckles are perfect,  so I'd bring them back if it were my shoes. .  Make sure you bring the receipt.


----------



## goldenfountain

Can I please have some real life mod shots wearing these? I'm a bit confused about the exact colour in real life. 
On the website i'm looking at, it only says "light pink".
I'm trying to decide between this and the colour "deep marine".  Not sure which ones I can wear more and more versatile workwise and casual wise. TIA!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

I have the light pink, if you have caucasian colouring with pink undertones, it's more of a nude. I have neutral undertones, but it worked better as a nude than the stock "nude" (which is very yellow leaning) for me.
As for which would be more versatile, completely depends on your wardrobe.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Has anyone put heel stoppers on their tributes for an event?  I'm concerned about the plastic marking or damaging the heel due to the tight fit needed.  
For anyone unfamiliar, they look like plastic suction cups, and stop your heel sinking into the grass during outside events.  I stupidly culled all my wedges and have a farm wedding to attend soon.


----------



## lovieluvslux

chicNclassy said:


> I have both the tall and shorter versions but I prefer the shorter ones because they are much easier to walk in for me. I think if you feel more comfortable with the shorter ones, go for it!



I never owned the taller, but the shorter 4" (I think) are more versatile with both dressy and casual outfits.


----------



## Havanese 28

lovieluvslux said:


> I never owned the taller, but the shorter 4" (I think) are more versatile with both dressy and casual outfits.


I agree.  I purchased the taller in black patent, and upon receiving them I immediately exchanged them for the shorter 4" version.  No regrets!  They are easy to wear, so classic, gorgeous, comfortable.  I think the overall effect is " elegant" in the shorter version vs. high fashion.  Both are fabulous.


----------



## allyrae

I've been following this thread for a while and finally took the plunge - albeit safely - with a pair of nude 75 in November 

I love it so much that I've just bought my second pair - this time in a more adventurous fuchsia [emoji7] What do you ladies think of the color? Too loud?


----------



## Havanese 28

allyrae said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and finally took the plunge - albeit safely - with a pair of nude 75 in November
> 
> I love it so much that I've just bought my second pair - this time in a more adventurous fuchsia [emoji7] What do you ladies think of the color? Too loud?
> 
> View attachment 3601197


Not too loud at all!  They look beautiful on you!  That color will be great with navy, tan, while, florals...I think you'll be able to wear it a lot.  It's a well- done fuchsia and classy, classic shoe.  I much prefer the lower heel version.  Congrats!


----------



## allyrae

Havanese 28 said:


> Not too loud at all!  They look beautiful on you!  That color will be great with navy, tan, while, florals...I think you'll be able to wear it a lot.  It's a well- done fuchsia and classy, classic shoe.  I much prefer the lower heel version.  Congrats!



Thanks for your vote of confidence! [emoji12] Yes, I'm with you on the lower heel version. It's very wearable and looks very good without being OTT. 

Btw. Do you sole your Tributes? And add a protective film over the heel to prevent scuffing of the leather?


----------



## Havanese 28

allyrae said:


> Thanks for your vote of confidence! [emoji12] Yes, I'm with you on the lower heel version. It's very wearable and looks very good without being OTT.
> 
> Btw. Do you sole your Tributes? And add a protective film over the heel to prevent scuffing of the leather?


I did not.  Did you sole your Nude pair?  I have the Black Patent Leather and am considering the Nude for My next pair.


----------



## rose60610

allyrae said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and finally took the plunge - albeit safely - with a pair of nude 75 in November
> 
> I love it so much that I've just bought my second pair - this time in a more adventurous fuchsia [emoji7] What do you ladies think of the color? Too loud?
> 
> View attachment 3601197



They're a very pretty color! Not too loud!


----------



## allyrae

Havanese 28 said:


> I did not.  Did you sole your Nude pair?  I have the Black Patent Leather and am considering the Nude for My next pair.



Yes, I decided to add a sole for my nude. I was undecided for a while so used it few times first. But the leather sole was a bit too smooth and I fretted over stepping onto anything damaging haha.


----------



## allyrae

rose60610 said:


> They're a very pretty color! Not too loud!



Thanks! [emoji7]


----------



## romily

allyrae said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and finally took the plunge - albeit safely - with a pair of nude 75 in November
> 
> I love it so much that I've just bought my second pair - this time in a more adventurous fuchsia [emoji7] What do you ladies think of the color? Too loud?
> 
> View attachment 3601197




I love the colour! May I ask where you purchased them, so the SL SA in Toronto can find them for me?


----------



## allyrae

romily said:


> I love the colour! May I ask where you purchased them, so the SL SA in Toronto can find them for me?



It's Fuchsia. Got it in Singapore through an online store. But found some scuff marks so I've actually returned them  Beautiful color, so I'm very disappointed.


----------



## romily

allyrae said:


> It's Fuchsia. Got it in Singapore through an online store. But found some scuff marks so I've actually returned them  Beautiful color, so I'm very disappointed.



That is so disappointing. The colour is absolutely stunning and leather is so much better than patent leather.


----------



## melroseco2000

My first pair and I am in love [emoji169][emoji171]


----------



## melroseco2000

melroseco2000 said:


> My first pair and I am in love [emoji169][emoji171]


----------



## DLeeds00

Are the YSL tribute sandals still popular?


----------



## Havanese 28

melroseco2000 said:


> View attachment 3678934


They look great!


----------



## Havanese 28

DLeeds00 said:


> Are the YSL tribute sandals still popular?


They are always big sellers at Saks and Nordstrom, and popular sizes go fast.  I think they are very chic, and also very comfortable!  I have black patent and wear them mostly with dresses.  I have the lower heel and they are perfect.


----------



## melroseco2000

I agree with Havanese.  The 75 mm heel is super comfortable.  This picture of a very pregnant Beyoncé was posted today.  She celebrated Cinco de Mayo in her Tribute Sandals with swollen pregnant feet/ankles and all.  I think that speaks volumes for the comfort (and popularity) of this shoe.


----------



## cheapy

melroseco2000 said:


> View attachment 3678934


Can you please tell me the color and where you bought them? I've been looking for a pair like this!


----------



## lizandotis

DLeeds00 said:


> Are the YSL tribute sandals still popular?


I would YES! of course... and out all of my heels.. I would say they are the most comfortable to wear.


----------



## melroseco2000

cheapy said:


> Can you please tell me the color and where you bought them? I've been looking for a pair like this!



Thank you...and sorry for the delayed response.  I did not get notifications on this thread for some reason.  They are from Poshmark (which I don't necessarily recommend).  I had them authenticated here on tPF and my cobbler did a wonderful job making them new to me.  I love them and I absolutely bought them bc of the unique color and darker nude shade!  I don't know what year they are from and searching on the model # in the strap, I only saw them on a site (sold out) in Singapore. http://www.laprendo.com/US/products/20528/SAINT-LAURENT/Saint-Laurent-Paris-Tribute-75-Sandals


----------



## cheapy

melroseco2000 said:


> Thank you...and sorry for the delayed response.  I did not get notifications on this thread for some reason.  They are from Poshmark (which I don't necessarily recommend).  I had them authenticated here on tPF and my cobbler did a wonderful job making them new to me.  I love them and I absolutely bought them bc of the unique color and darker nude shade!  I don't know what year they are from and searching on the model # in the strap, I only saw them on a site (sold out) in Singapore. http://www.laprendo.com/US/products/20528/SAINT-LAURENT/Saint-Laurent-Paris-Tribute-75-Sandals


Thank you for the response and your cobbler did a fantastic job!!


----------



## melroseco2000

cheapy said:


> Thank you for the response and your cobbler did a fantastic job!!



Believe it or not but these Tribute Sandals were on GILT very recently, so it's still possible to snag this color and leather combo.


----------



## baghagg

Does anybody have a trusted YSL outlet SA whose contact details you can share?   I am in search of a shade of Tribute sandals which is hard to find, my own SA is dropping the ball. .  Tia


----------



## Luv n bags

Black patent Tribs


----------



## hhl4vr

tigertrixie said:


> Black patent Tribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726966
> View attachment 3726967


Gorgeous


----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> Black patent Tribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726966
> View attachment 3726967


Very nice! I have been wanting the black with shorter heels for a long time and I can't believe I found one on sale it's on the way. Soooo happy


----------



## baghagg

They look great on you,  you have great legs! 




tigertrixie said:


> Black patent Tribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726966
> View attachment 3726967


----------



## Luv n bags

baghagg said:


> They look great on you,  you have great legs!



Thank you!


----------



## allthingsnice88

Hello - everyone's tributes look so beautiful ! 

Am thinking of getting a pair of patent ones - i know this may have been covered before - however just want to be sure of the sizing - 

I'm usually 37 in Louboutins - would people recommend the 37 or 37.5 in Patent Tributes ?

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Havanese 28

allthingsnice88 said:


> Hello - everyone's tributes look so beautiful !
> 
> Am thinking of getting a pair of patent ones - i know this may have been covered before - however just want to be sure of the sizing -
> 
> I'm usually 37 in Louboutins - would people recommend the 37 or 37.5 in Patent Tributes ?
> 
> Thanks in advance =)


I don't have Louboutins, but I'm a 37 (US 7 M)  and wear a 37.5 in my Patent Tributes.  I'm also a 37.5 in Valentino Rockstud kitten heel and heel. Where are you getting them from?  Perhaps you could call the store and tell them your CL size and they'd be able to recommend your Size in the Tribute.  Our Nordstrom has both on their floor and staff is knowledgeable.  You will love these!


----------



## baghagg

allthingsnice88 said:


> Hello - everyone's tributes look so beautiful !
> 
> Am thinking of getting a pair of patent ones - i know this may have been covered before - however just want to be sure of the sizing -
> 
> I'm usually 37 in Louboutins - would people recommend the 37 or 37.5 in Patent Tributes ?
> 
> Thanks in advance =)


I wear a 36 or US6 in most brands,  but in YSL Tributes  (as well as Valentino Rockstuds) I am a 36.5.  Hope this helps. ..

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hellomashimaro

im 38 in rockstuds ,37.5 in CL So Kates and most other CL styles, and 37.5 in the higher heel tributes (patent leather)...which are my absolute fave designer shoe ever. hope that helps!


----------



## Luv n bags

Questions: are the Tributes 105 still in style? Are they easy to walk in even though they are so high?


----------



## CleopatraSelene

tigertrixie said:


> Questions: are the Tributes 105 still in style? Are they easy to walk in even though they are so high?


Technically platforms haven't been as in fashion for a while, but I still see tonnes of 105's out and about being worn from everyday women to the fashion pack.  They are super comfortable and easy to walk in, so I can see why no one is willing to let them go!


----------



## baghagg

CleopatraSelene said:


> Technically platforms haven't been as in fashion for a while, but I still see tonnes of 105's out and about being worn from everyday women to the fashion pack.  They are super comfortable and easy to walk in, so I can see why no one is willing to let them go!


I love mine and will let them go only when they look completely out of style, which they do not at present time!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks for the replies.  I found a bunch of new pairs in my boxes (I guess I hoarded them).  Now, to wear each and every one!


----------



## aishwaryab

Liv69 said:


> I love them! Did you take your regular size or did you have to size up?


I need help with the size guide. Can someone email me on aishwarya.bhende@hotmail.com


----------



## aishwaryab

I wear a 37.5 in louboutin , 37 in valentino & aquazzura. I’m not sure what size to buy in the tribute sandal.


----------



## Privik

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I found a bunch of new pairs in my boxes (I guess I hoarded them).  Now, to wear each and every one!



LOL Same here. They are so pretty and on top of that comfortable to wear. I had 10 pairs, sold 3 of them on TRR. I have probably use two pair so far, the rest of them are BNIB


----------



## Privik

aishwaryab said:


> I wear a 37.5 in louboutin , 37 in valentino & aquazzura. I’m not sure what size to buy in the tribute sandal.


YSL are true to size for me. I take 37.5 in YSL, CLB, Valentino. I take 38 for Gucci, Prada and Jimmy Choo.


----------



## aishwaryab

Privik said:


> YSL are true to size for me. I take 37.5 in YSL, CLB, Valentino. I take 38 for Gucci, Prada and Jimmy Choo.



Should i buy a 37.5 in Tribute, final?
My louboutin size is 37.5 however my valentino, aquazzura is 37.


----------



## Privik

aishwaryab said:


> I wear a 37.5 in louboutin , 37 in valentino & aquazzura. I’m not sure what size to buy in the tribute sandal.


 
Hi Ash, I just emailed you


----------



## CleopatraSelene

aishwaryab said:


> Should i buy a 37.5 in Tribute, final?
> My louboutin size is 37.5 however my valentino, aquazzura is 37.


I would say no, but 1/2 a size difference isn't too bad.  You could put in an insert.  I'm the same size in Valentino as I am in YSL, Louboutin I take half or a full size up.


----------



## Oliveandchloe

Are YSL tributes supposed to run small? I am usually a 36.5 in designer shoes (CL, Jimmy Choo, Valentino) and just bought a pair of YSLs in the same size but it was way too small! My heel was hanging over the edge. It fit more like a 35.5 on me. Is this normal for tributes??


----------



## Havanese 28

Oliveandchloe said:


> Are YSL tributes supposed to run small? I am usually a 36.5 in designer shoes (CL, Jimmy Choo, Valentino) and just bought a pair of YSLs in the same size but it was way too small! My heel was hanging over the edge. It fit more like a 35.5 on me. Is this normal for tributes??


Mine are the same size as my Valentino Rockstud ( a 37.5) which is a half size larger than my mormal size.  Some have said they did go a full size up.


----------



## baghagg

Oliveandchloe said:


> Are YSL tributes supposed to run small? I am usually a 36.5 in designer shoes (CL, Jimmy Choo, Valentino) and just bought a pair of YSLs in the same size but it was way too small! My heel was hanging over the edge. It fit more like a 35.5 on me. Is this normal for tributes??


Yes..  I am a true US size 6, 36 in Gucci and Prada but YSL Tributes, Chanel and Louboutin I have to go one half size up to 36.5.  Sounds like you will need the Tributes in a 37.


----------



## Ania

I think the Tributes run a bit small. All my other YSL shoes are 37. I am a 37 in most brands (Valentino, Jimmy Choo, Gianvito Rossi, CL, etc). 37 1/2 in Chanel and 36 1/2 in Sandersons but my Tributes are a 38. I have a bit of space at the front and could have gone for a 37 1/2 but with my foot shape it was a borderline heel overhang...


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Hi Ladies, does anyone here ever try or has the glittered/quartz crystal textured tribute? Do you think they are still as comfy as the regular ones (calf, grained, patent, suede)?

Below are the pics of the ones with glitters:


----------



## RTA

Privik said:


> LOL Same here. They are so pretty and on top of that comfortable to wear. I had 10 pairs, sold 3 of them on TRR. I have probably use two pair so far, the rest of them are BNIB


LOL. I have about several BNIB too. I've been better about shopping my closet this year and already pulled out a pair to wear recently.  I wonder why I waited so long. They are super comfortable!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I haven’t posted here in forever! Me and my s/o being silly while visiting my sister in San Diego [emoji173]️


----------



## goldenfountain

For those owning both 75 and 105 styles in the patent leather, are their sizes the same? I have medium/narrow feet according to US standard. My size varies between 34-35 depending on designers. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Havanese 28

goldenfountain said:


> For those owning both 75 and 105 styles in the patent leather, are their sizes the same? I have medium/narrow feet according to US standard. My size varies between 34-35 depending on designers.
> Thanks so much!


I tried both on and ended up getting only the 75’s in black patent.  However, for reference, I wear the same size (37.5) in both heel heights.  I’m a US 7, so I go up a half size in these.  Love them!


----------



## goldenfountain

Havanese 28 said:


> I tried both on and ended up getting only the 75’s in black patent.  However, for reference, I wear the same size (37.5) in both heel heights.  I’m a US 7, so I go up a half size in these.  Love them!


Thank you! I own a 75 calfskin (non patent) pair, and now eyeing on the 105 in patent. Seeing the 105 has higher arch I was wondering if I'd need to size down for it.


----------



## XCCX

Are you still loving yours? Do you still wear them with all this new chunk/kitten heels trends?

I bought my 105 one a month ago and now considering a 75 one.

Would love to hear everyone’s thoughts?


----------



## Havanese 28

XCCX said:


> Are you still loving yours? Do you still wear them with all this new chunk/kitten heels trends?
> 
> I bought my 105 one a month ago and now considering a 75 one.
> 
> Would love to hear everyone’s thoughts?


They are true Classics and they’re very much still “ in”.  They look great with most everything...jeans, dresses, pants...I wear the lower heel ones most often.  They are so comfortable and effortless.  Mine are black patent and I just got them in black leather too.


----------



## baghagg

XCCX said:


> Are you still loving yours? Do you still wear them with all this new chunk/kitten heels trends?
> 
> I bought my 105 one a month ago and now considering a 75 one.
> 
> Would love to hear everyone’s thoughts?


I wear mine every spring, summer and early fall.  They are still considered "in"  and YSL still rolls out seasonal colors. A true classic, they are effortless and I continue to love them and love wearing them.


----------



## randr21

They are my go to shoes when I want serious height yet still be comfortable for long stretches of time. Also they're always my alterations shoe when I go to tailor for wide leg or bootcut pants. And they're great with jumpsuits.


----------



## Venessa84

XCCX said:


> Are you still loving yours? Do you still wear them with all this new chunk/kitten heels trends?
> 
> I bought my 105 one a month ago and now considering a 75 one.
> 
> Would love to hear everyone’s thoughts?



I have 4 pairs and they are my go to for warmer days with just about any outfit (dressy, casual). I’ve never had shoes as high as these that I can wear hours straight with little to no pain. I don’t follow trends and wear what I like, what looks good on me, and what’s most comfortable. 

Saw you returned the rockstuds. Sorry they didn’t work out.


----------



## XCCX

Venessa84 said:


> I have 4 pairs and they are my go to for warmer days with just about any outfit (dressy, casual). I’ve never had shoes as high as these that I can wear hours straight with little to no pain. I don’t follow trends and wear what I like, what looks good on me, and what’s most comfortable.
> 
> Saw you returned the rockstuds. Sorry they didn’t work out.



Thank you for replying! I love rockstuds (own 3 pairs) I only returned those because of the very pale gold color, I’m looking for darker gold.

By the way have anyone seen this gold? It’s past season but still available in my size..


----------



## randr21

Modeling mine


----------



## baghagg

XCCX said:


> Thank you for replying! I love rockstuds (own 3 pairs) I only returned those because of the very pale gold color, I’m looking for darker gold.
> 
> By the way have anyone seen this gold? It’s past season but still available in my size..
> 
> View attachment 4318774
> View attachment 4318776


I haven't seen them in person but they are fabulous!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

After a decade of lusting after these, I bit the bullet am got a pair from Net a Porter sale. Can’t wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Havanese 28

AmeeLVSBags said:


> After a decade of lusting after these, I bit the bullet am got a pair from Net a Porter sale. Can’t wait for them to arrive.


You will love them!  Gorgeous, classic and comfortable!  Tribute is a fabulous shoe!


----------



## Bagologist

First pair of YSL Tribute's. I have been wanting a pair for years. Snagged the classic 105 patent leather in Mystic Green on sale at the YSL website.


----------



## Venessa84

Bagologist said:


> First pair of YSL Tribute's. I have been wanting a pair for years. Snagged the classic 105 patent leather in Mystic Green on sale at the YSL website.
> 
> View attachment 4634661
> View attachment 4634662
> View attachment 4634663



Gorgeous color!


----------



## lovieluvslux

These are my fav's .  I have a few pairs, the short 4 inch heel.  So comfortable.


----------



## Bagologist

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Caramel 75cm on final sale for almost 50% off on ruelala.


----------



## baghagg

randr21 said:


> Caramel 75cm on final sale for almost 50% off on ruelala.


I have these, they're wonderful, go with everything!  Great price!


----------



## Fashionista365

I got these for $299 from Barneys NY before they closed down a few weeks ago


----------

